# Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace



## Wake

*




*​
_Revolution is now! The oppressed citizens are at a breaking point: should the *Ruler* fall the course of history itself will change. It is up to ten brave *Rebels* to fight for the future of their nation. Should they succeed in killing the Ruler then the *Loyal Guards* under that tyrant's command will be defeated as well. Take note that there is also a *Usurper* out there who will fight to take the reins of power, and will also automatically win if it survives with only one other rebel. Prepare yourselves for the long struggle for freedom!_
*
Game Mod:* Wake

*Player List:*

01) Shaitra♀
02) tso!♂
03) FA_Q2♂
04) Avatar4321♂
05) Josh_B♂
06) ScarletRage♀
07) ika♂
08) House♂
09) AyeCantSeeYou♀
10) RosieS♀
11) Mertex♀
12) TheOldSchool♂
13) Wolfsister77♀
14) ★Arden ♀
15) MeBelle60♀

*The Road So Far...*​*
RosieS ~ 
AyeCantSeeYou ~ 
ScarletRage ~ 
Mertex ~
House ~ 
Shaitra ~ 
TheOldSchool ~ 
★Arden ~ 
Avatar4321 ~ 
Josh_B ~ 
Wolfsister77 ~ 
FA_Q2 ~ 
tso! ~ 
MeBelle60 ~ 
ika ~ 
*
*Vote Counts*​


----------



## Wake

_All USMB rules must be obeyed, along with the following._​
_Game Timeline_

Day Phases last one week.
There are no Night phases

_General Rules_

Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
No invisible text allowed.
Don't edit/delete posts.
No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
Play to your win condition (play to win.)
Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.

_Activity_

72 hours inactivity earns a prod (reminder PM). If two days go by, I'll seek replacement.
3 prods and I'll also seek a replacement.
If a replacement isn't found within a week, that slot will be modkilled.
It's fine and encouraged to @ players.
Please be aware of PMs from the Mod.
You may go V/LA (Vacation/Limited Access). Reason isn't required.

_Votes and Lynching_

Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. I'll count it if it's obvious.
Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
Majority Vote = 1/2 all votes, +1.
Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
You may change your vote as many times as you wish.
All players can keep talking after the lynch until thread is locked.
Deadline passed without majority vote = no lynch that Day.
Players may choose not to lynch with *VOTE: No Lynch*.
Dead players are dead, and may not talk after death scene.

_Behavior_

Personal attacks won't be tolerated. Focus on the game.
Don't mention or discuss family or pets in this game.
I can't "Like" any post in an ongoing game.
Avoid replacing out. Please speak with me first.
*I will only respond to the breaking of rules if sent a PM. If you feel you are being personally attacked, and you want something done about it, please shoot me a PM.*
_Setup_

This game is an Open Setup, and has a Day start. (This means everyone knows what's in our game)
There are no Night phases in this game.
*If the Ruler is lynched, all the Loyal Guards die, too.*
*Please read these rules one more time.*​


----------



## Wake

*The Setup

Rebel x10
Ruler x1
Loyal Guard x3
Usurper x1

*​*Sample Role PMs:
*


> Welcome, _____. You are a *Rebel*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are one of ten rebels. You win when the *Ruler* is lynched. But who is the Ruler? Happy hunting... You lose if the Ruler and its *Loyal Guards* outnumber OR EQUAL you. Also, watch out for the *Usurper*, too.
> 
> *Abilities*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Post *You may post in-thread.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote *You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm by responding with your Role via PM.*





> Welcome, *_____*. You are the *Ruler*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are the Ruler! To win you must lynch enough rebels that you and your *Loyal Guards* outnumber OR EQUAL them. You don't know who your three loyal guards are, and you lose if you are lynched. There is also a *Usurper* who has come to kill you. You must defeat this third-party enemy, too.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm by responding with your Role via PM.*





> Welcome, *_____*. You are a *Loyal Guard*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are one of three loyal guards to the magnificent *Ruler*, ____. To win you must lynch enough rebels that you, your fellow Guards, and the Ruler outnumber OR EQUAL them. You know who the Ruler is, but you don't know who the other Guards are. You all lose if the King is lynched. There is also a *Usurper* who has come to kill your leader. You must defeat this third-party enemy, too.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm by responding with your Role via PM.*





> Welcome, *_____*. You are a *Usurper*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> Your time has come to claim the throne. Who doesn't see opportunity in the devastation of chaos? You need to see the *Ruler* lynched and the *Loyal Guards* defeated. And as for those pesky *Rebels*... all you need do is survive with only one of them at the end, and then OFF with the head! If you want to survive, just hunt for the bad guys, you know? It shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm by responding with your Role via PM.*


----------



## Wake

*Randomizing and sending out Role PMs now.* 

*Game starts when 12/15 PMs are confirmed.

All Role PMs sent. 11/15.*


----------



## Wake

_Let the games begin!_




​*It is now Day 1.

With 15 players, it take 8 to lynch!

Not Voting (15): *_RosieS, AyeCantSeeYou, ScarletRage, Mertex, House, Shaitra, TheOldSchool, ★Arden, Avatar4321, Josh_B, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, tso!, MeBelle60, ika_


----------



## ScarletRage

*The Old School*

Have your first vote.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote:The Old School*

Forgot to add the word vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: ScarletRage*

Too eager, picking on newbs, can't figure out how to vote after all this time.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

VOTE: Wolf

Purely RVS. I'll know soon enough from your posts if you're a rebel or not. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

Apparently Aye doesn't know how to vote either since that isn't bold.


----------



## Avatar4321

I know a josh b. He sometimes dresses as the burger king. So why not?

*vote*: *josh* *b*


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar you broke the RVS chain, you are supposed to vote the person in front of you.


----------



## RosieS

Sheeping Scarlet:

*Vote: TheOldSchool
*
Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Hey, I've been buying groceries....I'm tired.

*Vote:Ika*


----------



## Mertex

@Wake   .....Howcome you didn't assign me a gender?  I'm not neutral, you know...


----------



## TheOldSchool

*Vote:  ScarletRage*


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> @Wake   .....Howcome you didn't assign me a gender?  I'm not neutral, you know...




Thank you very much.....


----------



## Wake

*Seeking a replacement for MeBelle60.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Apparently Aye doesn't know how to vote either since that isn't bold.



I realized that after it posted. I was at work and trying to hurry before my boss looked to see what I was doing. LOL


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Aye doesn't know how to vote either since that isn't bold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that after it posted. I was at work and trying to hurry before my boss looked to see what I was doing. LOL
Click to expand...


You could always point at his brother....or is it his son that works there too?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Seeking a replacement for MeBelle60.*



She needs to not sign up again or be banned from signing up again. Just my humble opinion and not related to the game at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-I've got totally lame reads coming up just for fun and to see if even one of them is right at the end of the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry the above should of said after everyone posts one post. LOL


----------



## Shaitra

I'm going to start at the beginning of the alphabet.

*Vote: Arden*


----------



## House

*Vote: Wolfsister77
*
Poor grammar is scummy.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> I'm going to start at the beginning of the alphabet.
> 
> *Vote: Arden*



As you have chosen a deliberate method for your voting, it is not random or arbitrary and you have just ended RVS.

Good job!

[/troll]


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> Poor grammar is scummy.



You ain't seen nothin' yet. And expect typos also.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> Poor grammar is scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't seen nothin' yet. And expect typos also.
Click to expand...

Look Wolf, I agreed with your post and engaged you in banner... already buddying you!

I'm much more efficient this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> Poor grammar is scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't seen nothin' yet. And expect typos also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Wolf, I agreed with your post and engaged you in banner... already buddying you!
> 
> I'm much more efficient this game.
Click to expand...


LOL-You are learning fast. Always vote someone before you buddy them. Good job.


----------



## Avatar4321

sorry scarlet. I didn't realize you were had some plan for the random voting. Kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?

mebelle needs to be replaced already? A record for her.

I'm half tempted to start lynching her now


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Aye doesn't know how to vote either since that isn't bold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that after it posted. I was at work and trying to hurry before my boss looked to see what I was doing. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could always point at his brother....or is it his son that works there too?
Click to expand...


His brother.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> Poor grammar is scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't seen nothin' yet. And expect typos also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Wolf, I agreed with your post and engaged you in banner... already buddying you!
> 
> I'm much more efficient this game.
Click to expand...


You think any of us will want you to buddy up with us after the last game?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Is everyone o.k. with lynching mebelle's slot?


----------



## House

Random question:

If a bear shits in the woods and no-one is around to hear it, does it still squeeze the Charmin?


----------



## Avatar4321

how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?


----------



## House

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Random question:
> 
> If a bear shits in the woods and no-one is around to hear it, does it still squeeze the Charmin?


 
rebel eh?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?



Well, 10 rebels, usurper, 3 guards, ruler. Let's take the usurper out for the calculations for now.

I mislynch-9 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
2 mislynches-8 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
3-7-3-1
4-6-3-1
5-5-3-1
6-4-3-1

So, unless I completey f'd up the math, if no guards get hit and the usurper doesn't die, rebels can mislynch their own 5 times and lose on the 6th.

If the ruler falls, they can keep going until only one rebel and the usurper survives.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 10 rebels, usurper, 3 guards, ruler. Let's take the usurper out for the calculations for now.
> 
> I mislynch-9 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 2 mislynches-8 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 3-7-3-1
> 4-6-3-1
> 5-5-3-1
> 6-4-3-1
> 
> So, unless I completey f'd up the math, if no guards get hit and the usurper doesn't die, rebels can mislynch their own 5 times and lose on the 6th.
> 
> If the ruler falls, they can keep going until only one rebel and the usurper survives.
Click to expand...

I thought lynching ruler was instant win?


----------



## House

Yeah... It is.

How come you didn't know that, Wolf?

FoS!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 10 rebels, usurper, 3 guards, ruler. Let's take the usurper out for the calculations for now.
> 
> I mislynch-9 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 2 mislynches-8 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 3-7-3-1
> 4-6-3-1
> 5-5-3-1
> 6-4-3-1
> 
> So, unless I completey f'd up the math, if no guards get hit and the usurper doesn't die, rebels can mislynch their own 5 times and lose on the 6th.
> 
> If the ruler falls, they can keep going until only one rebel and the usurper survives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought lynching ruler was instant win?
Click to expand...


Nope, It's an instant loss for the king and guards but the rebels don't win until the usurper is dead. The usurper can win with one other rebel alive. Guards and king defeat the rebels when they are equal or greater than rebels and must defeat usurper also. It's kind of confusing. Maybe Wake can clarify if needed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You can't FoS me if you are already voting for me House. Well, you can I guess but doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Avatar4321

how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *The Old School*
> 
> Have your first vote.





ScarletRage said:


> *Vote:The Old School*
> 
> Forgot to add the word vote.





ScarletRage said:


> Avatar you broke the RVS chain, you are supposed to vote the person in front of you.



Ruler, Why? Trying to keep RVS going which is anti-town and because of this:



RosieS said:


> Sheeping Scarlet:
> 
> *Vote: TheOldSchool
> *
> Regards from Rosie



Guard



Mertex said:


> @Wake  .....Howcome you didn't assign me a gender?  I'm not neutral, you know...



usurper, why? Because of the use of the word neutral and objection to being seen as such.



Avatar4321 said:


> I know a josh b. He sometimes dresses as the burger king. So why not?
> 
> *vote*: *josh* *b*





Avatar4321 said:


> sorry scarlet. I didn't realize you were had some plan for the random voting. Kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?
> 
> mebelle needs to be replaced already? A record for her.
> 
> I'm half tempted to start lynching her now



Rebel



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> VOTE: Wolf
> 
> Purely RVS. I'll know soon enough from your posts if you're a rebel or not. LOL





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Aye doesn't know how to vote either since that isn't bold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that after it posted. I was at work and trying to hurry before my boss looked to see what I was doing. LOL
Click to expand...


Rebel



House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> Poor grammar is scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't seen nothin' yet. And expect typos also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Wolf, I agreed with your post and engaged you in banner... already buddying you!
> 
> I'm much more efficient this game.
Click to expand...




House said:


> Random question:
> 
> If a bear shits in the woods and no-one is around to hear it, does it still squeeze the Charmin?



Rebel

Reads are subject to change without notice. If your name is not mentioned above you either haven't posted yet or haven't posted enough to get a read on yet. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?



Good point. Why don't you know about this House?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 10 rebels, usurper, 3 guards, ruler. Let's take the usurper out for the calculations for now.
> 
> I mislynch-9 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 2 mislynches-8 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 3-7-3-1
> 4-6-3-1
> 5-5-3-1
> 6-4-3-1
> 
> So, unless I completey f'd up the math, if no guards get hit and the usurper doesn't die, rebels can mislynch their own 5 times and lose on the 6th.
> 
> If the ruler falls, they can keep going until only one rebel and the usurper survives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought lynching ruler was instant win?
Click to expand...


I was discussing how many times the rebels can mislynch their own before they lose.


----------



## RosieS

Silly Wolfie. I cannot guard myself much less anyone else.

And I Will Never Be Royal as the song goes.

Try, try again.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Why don't you know about this House?
Click to expand...


Read the second sentence under *Alignment* in your role PM.

One you finish reading that sentence, tell me why you should both not be lynched.


----------



## Shaitra

Wait!  I wanted to tell you the bear doesn't shit in the woods, he shits on the hill, next to our cabin.


----------



## House

The role PM doesn't say the *Usurper *has to be killed, it just says to watch out for him.

The Usurper is supposed to be a serial killer, but in our game it's a stripped down, *Inhumane Dog Catcher*, because unlike a serial killer our Usurper can't actually hurt you anymore than a rebel can which makes it lose most of its flavor.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House, all the role PM's are at the beginning of the game so using that trick to catch someone isn't going to work. The usurper wins when it is alive with one rebel-equal to or greater than the rebels and defeats the ruler and guards. The ruler and guards have to equal or outnumber the rebels and defeat the usurper. The rebels have to lynch the ruler but they still have to defeat the usurper, otherwise what incentive would they have to continue if the ruler and guards are gone and how would the usurper win then? Fact is, rebels can't win with the usurper alive. Period.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House, all the role PM's are at the beginning of the game so using that trick to catch someone isn't going to work. The usurper wins when it is alive with one rebel-equal to or greater than the rebels and defeats the ruler and guards. The ruler and guards have to equal or outnumber the rebels and defeat the usurper. The rebels have to lynch the ruler but they still have to defeat the usurper, otherwise what incentive would they have to continue if the ruler and guards are gone and how would the usurper win then? Fact is, rebels can't win with the usurper alive. Period.



Which just makes it that much sadder when scum doesn't even do their homework. 

Anywho, that's a creative take on it.  Reads _to me_ like the role PM leaves a way for more than one team to win.  Rebels insta-win if we lynch king right off as our role PM states, and Usurper wins for not being killed.

The usurper isn't competing with the rebels, they're just a lone wolf trying to take the crown.


----------



## House

Yep, read the role PM's again... Usurper is basically a declawed cat the scum has to worry about... *NOT THE REBELS*.


----------



## Wolfsister77

There is no way for the rebels to win with the usurper alive.


----------



## House

IOW, we need to protect the Usurper as an insurance policy, newb.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> There is no way for the rebels to win with the usurper alive.



Stop being stubborn and reread the role PM's.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If the game gets down to one rebel and the usurper, the usurper wins. At least that's how I understand it. So yes, the usurper is a problem that needs to be taken out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Usurper has to kill the rebels too to win. They have to be the last one standing. It is common sense that the rebels have to defeat this threat also. It's common sense House.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If the game gets down to one rebel and the usurper, the usurper wins. At least that's how I understand it. So yes, the usurper is a problem that needs to be taken out.



That's in a long game scenario, but the roe PM doesn't say jack shit about having to kill the usurper AND king.  If we one shot the king, it's game over because we outnumber the usurper.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Usurper has to kill the rebels too to win.



WRONG.  Read it again.


----------



## House

TOWN does not have to kill the USURPER to win. Fuck the usurper's win con.

I'm not the usurper, so I gives a damn what they need.  All I know is king dead = victory so get it right the first time.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House, another way to look at the usurper is to think of the ruler/guards as one scum team and the usurper as an opposing scum team. They both want the other out, and for the rebels (town) to win, we have to take out both 'scum' teams.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House, another way to look at the usurper is to think of the ruler/guards as one scum team and the usurper as an opposing scum team. They both want the other out, and for the rebels (town) to win, we have to take out both 'scum' teams.


Wrong.  

We can win with the usurper alive as long as we outnumber him/her. Just keel the ruler.

There is NOTHING in the role pm saying the Usurper HAS to die.  We just have to outnumber the bastid.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the game gets down to one rebel and the usurper, the usurper wins. At least that's how I understand it. So yes, the usurper is a problem that needs to be taken out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's in a long game scenario, but the roe PM doesn't say jack shit about having to kill the usurper AND king.  If we one shot the king, it's game over because we outnumber the usurper.
Click to expand...


Hello? One only side can win or why the fuck is there an usurper? Scum has it tough enough dying if the ruler dies and being heavily outnumbered plus dealing with an usurper. If the usurper isn't a threat to the rebels, then this game is broken and the rebels will win very quickly. Again, the usurper would be pointless except to make it that much more difficult for scum and the game doesn't really need that since it is rebel sided as it is. IMO


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> TOWN does not have to kill the USURPER to win. Fuck the usurper's win con.
> 
> I'm not the usurper, so I gives a damn what they need.  All I know is king dead = victory so get it right the first time.



You sure you aren't the usurper, since you're trying to twist the win condition for that role? It clearly says on the first page of this game that the usurper only needs to be alive with one rebel left in the game to win.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hello? One only side can win or why the fuck is there an usurper?



I asked Wake the same question when he decreed the Usurper wouldn't be a true serial killer, which is what it's supposed to be. Duh. As I said, it's an Inhumane Dog Catcher.  A non-factor to rebels unless we don't get the king for a week or wtfever game time.




Wolfsister77 said:


> If the usurper isn't a threat to the rebels, then this game is broken and the rebels will win very quickly. Again, the usurper would be pointless except to make it that much more difficult for scum and the game doesn't really need that since it is rebel sided as it is. IMO



And as I said, I already raised those points but nothing ya can do, Wake doesn't like Serial Killers. 

There IS NO Usurper in vanilla RITP.  The Usurper is supposed to be a serial killer role, but Wake stripped it.


----------



## Wake

*If the Ruler falls, ALL Loyal Guards fall automatically, too.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? One only side can win or why the fuck is there an usurper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Wake the same question when he decreed the Usurper wouldn't be a true serial killer, which is what it's supposed to be. Duh. As I said, it's an Inhumane Dog Catcher.  A non-factor to rebels unless we don't get the king for a week or wtfever game time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the usurper isn't a threat to the rebels, then this game is broken and the rebels will win very quickly. Again, the usurper would be pointless except to make it that much more difficult for scum and the game doesn't really need that since it is rebel sided as it is. IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, I already raised those points but nothing ya can do, Wake doesn't like Serial Killers.
> 
> There IS NO Usurper in vanilla RITP.  The Usurper is supposed to be a serial killer role, but Wake stripped it.
Click to expand...


Did you bother to read the FIRST post of this game? Look at the second line - starts with "Take note that......"


----------



## Wake

*The Usurper wins if its number equals that of the Rebels. It must have the Ruler dead, as well. The Usurper does not have Guards protecting it/giving off tells.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.

It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.

Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.

Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.


----------



## Wake

*The Rebels need to eliminate all non-Rebels. The Ruler and Guards need to eliminate everyone else. The Usurper must eliminate all other threats. If the Ruler falls, the Guards also fall, but the Usurper does not.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *The Rebels need to eliminate all non-Rebels. The Ruler and Guards need to eliminate everyone else. The Usurper must eliminate all other threats. If the Ruler falls, the Guards also fall, but the Usurper does not.*



See House, stop being so stubborn. This is what we've been telling you.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.




Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *The Rebels need to eliminate all non-Rebels. The Ruler and Guards need to eliminate everyone else. The Usurper must eliminate all other threats. If the Ruler falls, the Guards also fall, but the Usurper does not.*


Your role pm for the rebels is ambiguous, because that's not what it says at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
Click to expand...


I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place. 

It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Rebels need to eliminate all non-Rebels. The Ruler and Guards need to eliminate everyone else. The Usurper must eliminate all other threats. If the Ruler falls, the Guards also fall, but the Usurper does not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See House, stop being so stubborn. This is what we've been telling you.
Click to expand...

Are you the mod? No?
Then idgaf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Rebels need to eliminate all non-Rebels. The Ruler and Guards need to eliminate everyone else. The Usurper must eliminate all other threats. If the Ruler falls, the Guards also fall, but the Usurper does not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See House, stop being so stubborn. This is what we've been telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you the mod? No?
> Then idgaf.
Click to expand...


I quoted the mod or can't you read?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Rebels need to eliminate all non-Rebels. The Ruler and Guards need to eliminate everyone else. The Usurper must eliminate all other threats. If the Ruler falls, the Guards also fall, but the Usurper does not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See House, stop being so stubborn. This is what we've been telling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you the mod? No?
> Then idgaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted the mod or can't you read?
Click to expand...

So did I slow mo.


----------



## House

This is me "not buddying", btw.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> This is me "not buddying", btw.



Is that what this is? Non-buddying? I thought it was the ultimate snark-fest.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
Click to expand...


Yep, I'm sure the usurper wants to win a fair fight.....


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
Click to expand...

It still isn't really very fair.  This game is heavily weighted in towns favor.  We could use some victories though, 1 of 5 is not that good of a track record.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm sure the usurper wants to win a fair fight.....
Click to expand...


No, but a rebel would.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't really very fair.  *This game is heavily weighted in towns favor.*  We could use some victories though, 1 of 5 is not that good of a track record.
Click to expand...


It may appear that way, until we start mis-lynching....


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm sure the usurper wants to win a fair fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but a rebel would.
Click to expand...


Not this one. To quote Dom in Fast & Furious, "Winning's winning."


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm sure the usurper wants to win a fair fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but a rebel would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this one. To quote Dom in Fast & Furious, "Winning's winning."
Click to expand...


I thought the rebels were supposed to be the good guys.


----------



## House

History is written by the victors, Wolf.

Imagine how our history books would read if the south would have won the Civil War.


----------



## ScarletRage

[vote]House[/vote]

This talk of the usurper just sounds like House whining that he didn't get his favored role PM. I just read five pages of setup spec. Yuck.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: House*


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: House*


OMGUS!!!!1!!1!1!!!one!!elevenTEEN


----------



## House

Thus endeth RVS.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House is a rebel. Just a really obnoxious one. 

RVS is over. FA_Q2 comes in here, barely says a word, except some talk about a town victory that comes off as staged and doesn't even vote. 

*Vote: FA_Q2*

Serious vote.


----------



## House

*Vote: MeBelle60
*
Policy Lynch


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Silly Wolfie. I cannot guard myself much less anyone else.
> 
> And I Will Never Be Royal as the song goes.
> 
> Try, try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You know who sang Royals? Lorde.

What's another name for Lord? Master.

What's another name for Master? Ruler.

You know who doesn't guard themselves? Ruler.

Rosie just admitted to being the Ruler, all.

GG, Rosie.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Wolfie. I cannot guard myself much less anyone else.
> 
> And I Will Never Be Royal as the song goes.
> 
> Try, try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who sang Royals? Lorde.
> 
> What's another name for Lord? Master.
> 
> What's another name for Master? Ruler.
> 
> You know who doesn't guard themselves? Ruler.
> 
> Rosie just admitted to being the Ruler, all.
> 
> GG, Rosie.
Click to expand...


Twisted writing is a sign of a twisted mind.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Wolfie. I cannot guard myself much less anyone else.
> 
> And I Will Never Be Royal as the song goes.
> 
> Try, try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who sang Royals? Lorde.
> 
> What's another name for Lord? Master.
> 
> What's another name for Master? Ruler.
> 
> You know who doesn't guard themselves? Ruler.
> 
> Rosie just admitted to being the Ruler, all.
> 
> GG, Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twisted writing is a sign of a twisted mind.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Silver-tongued devil, I'm immune to your flattery!


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Wolfie. I cannot guard myself much less anyone else.
> 
> And I Will Never Be Royal as the song goes.
> 
> Try, try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who sang Royals? Lorde.
> 
> What's another name for Lord? Master.
> 
> What's another name for Master? Ruler.
> 
> You know who doesn't guard themselves? Ruler.
> 
> Rosie just admitted to being the Ruler, all.
> 
> GG, Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twisted writing is a sign of a twisted mind.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silver-tongued devil, I'm immune to your flattery!
Click to expand...



Regards from Rosie


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> House is a rebel. Just a really obnoxious one.
> 
> RVS is over. FA_Q2 comes in here, barely says a word, except some talk about a town victory that comes off as staged and doesn't even vote.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> Serious vote.


*VOTE: Wolfster *

Since she demands I vote someone, an OMGUS seems just as reasonable as any other one in RVS


----------



## ika

Im not reading and only voting:

*vote scarlet rage
*
the optimal play is to never talk and randomly lynch. now sheep me


----------



## Shaitra

Not sure what the deal is with House, but all this speculation about the set up is suspicious.

*Vote: House*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNVOTE

*


----------



## Josh_B

I hate it when I miss RVS.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 10 rebels, usurper, 3 guards, ruler. Let's take the usurper out for the calculations for now.
> 
> I mislynch-9 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 2 mislynches-8 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 3-7-3-1
> 4-6-3-1
> 5-5-3-1
> 6-4-3-1
> 
> So, unless I completey f'd up the math, if no guards get hit and the usurper doesn't die, rebels can mislynch their own 5 times and lose on the 6th.
> 
> If the ruler falls, they can keep going until only one rebel and the usurper survives.
Click to expand...

*Vote: Wolfsister *
for her poor use of pronouns referring to the rebels as they and not "WE"


----------



## Josh_B

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't really very fair.  This game is heavily weighted in towns favor.  We could use some victories though, 1 of 5 is not that good of a track record.
Click to expand...


FOS this one too. Is Wolfsister voting for rosie yet?
Is it normal for everyone to just randomly claim like this and make a big deal about the set up?


----------



## Avatar4321

not terribly unusual.


----------



## Avatar4321

not terribly unusual.


----------



## Josh_B

Ok so after reading up. I'm pretty comfortable with my vote.


----------



## ScarletRage

[Vote]Wolfsister[/vote]

I cannot believe I missed that Josh. Usually I am better with such word slips.

@ika, if you're wanting a random vote and no discussion, your vote should always be on the player with the most votes.

We already went over on Skype during pregame  why that strategy is mostly beneficial to the scums and no town should go along. If you believe it, comply.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Wolfsister*


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still isn't really very fair.  This game is heavily weighted in towns favor.  We could use some victories though, 1 of 5 is not that good of a track record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOS this one too. Is Wolfsister voting for rosie yet?
> Is it normal for everyone to just randomly claim like this and make a big deal about the set up?
Click to expand...

No. That is setup speculation and why I originally voted House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So how many votes do I have? 

I'm a rebel but see I'm also the first lynch.

Have a good day.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW, my vote is on FA_Q2 for a very good reason. He's a better lynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW, random voting until a person is lynched is a sucky strategy. I looked over that strategy on the game at the main site and it was agree'd at the end that it wasn't a good idea.

We have people who haven't even said anything and some obviously scummy posts and you guys are going to vote me off.

Definitely take a look at FA, Rosie, and SR. All 3 of these are likely scum or ruler or usurper.

Good luck rebels!!


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf why are you resigned already? I don't eventhink you are half way to lynch.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> BTW, random voting until a person is lynched is a sucky strategy. I looked over that strategy on the game at the main site and it was agree'd at the end that it wasn't a good idea.
> 
> We have people who haven't even said anything and some obviously scummy posts and you guys are going to vote me off.
> 
> Definitely take a look at FA, Rosie, and SR. All 3 of these are likely scum or ruler or usurper.
> 
> Good luck rebels!!



Agrees with me on strategy...thinks I am scum...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Because I have a lot of votes and some are thinking the random lynch until we win is the best strategy which means you keep voting the person with the most votes until they are lynched and then move on to the next person. There isn't much I can do to defend myself in that situation except get my last words in to help my team. It is what it is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, random voting until a person is lynched is a sucky strategy. I looked over that strategy on the game at the main site and it was agree'd at the end that it wasn't a good idea.
> 
> We have people who haven't even said anything and some obviously scummy posts and you guys are going to vote me off.
> 
> Definitely take a look at FA, Rosie, and SR. All 3 of these are likely scum or ruler or usurper.
> 
> Good luck rebels!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agrees with me on strategy...thinks I am scum...
Click to expand...


You said earlier that we should vote the person with the most votes while disagreeing with ika. So yes, I do.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> So how many votes do I have?
> 
> I'm a rebel but see I'm also the first lynch.
> 
> Have a good day.


 
we've barely started. First lynch could be anyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many votes do I have?
> 
> I'm a rebel but see I'm also the first lynch.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we've barely started. First lynch could be anyone.
Click to expand...


Except the earlier strategy was decided that the person with the most votes would be voted and that people would be randomly lynched until the ruler and usurper is dead. I strongly disagree but scum is already voting for me.

I'm pretty sure I am already half way there and no one else is even close or is anyone voting the ones I suspect. So take a look at those folks closely is all I really have to say. And take a look at those rushing my lynch. There is very likely scum in them.

FA is my strongest suspect by far especially with the quick OMGUS vote on me when I called him out but SR says she disagrees with the strategy while voting me and agreeing with it so she's likely scum also. She is also looking for any excuse to sheep a vote when Josh_B voted me for set-up spec which I always do and was not a claim of any kind.  I would vote those 3 off and Rosie once it is shown I'm a rebel. 

Bye now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, random voting until a person is lynched is a sucky strategy. I looked over that strategy on the game at the main site and it was agree'd at the end that it wasn't a good idea.
> 
> We have people who haven't even said anything and some obviously scummy posts and you guys are going to vote me off.
> 
> Definitely take a look at FA, Rosie, and SR. All 3 of these are likely scum or ruler or usurper.
> 
> Good luck rebels!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agrees with me on strategy...thinks I am scum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said earlier that we should vote the person with the most votes while disagreeing with ika. So yes, I do.
Click to expand...

No. I am saying we should vote the scummiest person. If that person happens to have the most votes ok.

You are the scummiest at the moment.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, On re-read it is me referring to the rebels with they instead of we. LOL OK, if you think I'm going to waste my time watching my words, that's simply ridiculous. mebelle flaked and needs a PL and Arden hasn't said shit yet. 

It's a beautiful day here and I am going outside for a walk. Enjoy it!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, random voting until a person is lynched is a sucky strategy. I looked over that strategy on the game at the main site and it was agree'd at the end that it wasn't a good idea.
> 
> We have people who haven't even said anything and some obviously scummy posts and you guys are going to vote me off.
> 
> Definitely take a look at FA, Rosie, and SR. All 3 of these are likely scum or ruler or usurper.
> 
> Good luck rebels!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agrees with me on strategy...thinks I am scum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said earlier that we should vote the person with the most votes while disagreeing with ika. So yes, I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I am saying we should vote the scummiest person. If that person happens to have the most votes ok.
> 
> You are the scummiest at the moment.
Click to expand...


Actually I'm not and you know better, having played with me in the last game. There are scummier people here including you. 

But go ahead. Vote out the active rebel who suspects you. You'll be next. Rebels will still win eventually if they get off stupid strategies and start lynching scum. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh look, I called the rebels they again in the above post. Oops, LOL.


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 10 rebels, usurper, 3 guards, ruler. Let's take the usurper out for the calculations for now.
> 
> I mislynch-9 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 2 mislynches-8 rebels, 3 guards, 1 ruler
> 3-7-3-1
> 4-6-3-1
> 5-5-3-1
> 6-4-3-1
> 
> So, unless I completey f'd up the math, if no guards get hit and the usurper doesn't die, rebels can mislynch their own 5 times and lose on the 6th.
> 
> If the ruler falls, they can keep going until only one rebel and the usurper survives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister *
> for her poor use of pronouns referring to the rebels as they and not "WE"
Click to expand...


She actually did it twice... "their" instead of "our", too.

Nice catch.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh look, I called the rebels they again in the above post. Oops, LOL.



It was actually appropriate in that post, because you were speaking to future events in the event you would be dead.

Scarlet: Is grammar spec more acceptable to you?


----------



## RosieS

I had not voted for you, Wolfie, yet you keep accusing me with no evidence.

Which  makes you scummier than me. If you can be a rebel, why do you insist I cannot be?

Real discrimination. So I vote you off the island:

*Vote: Wolfsister77
*
Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

Grammar analysis is not speculation. Word Choice says a lot about alignment. Someone who says town and they frequently is a player who a) functions at a real high level of abstraction or b) does not consider themselves town.


----------



## House

What I don't get is why are people reaching so far up their ass to dig out whatever excuse they can to vote Wolfie when we have a glaringly obvious PL that would serve us far better than WIFOMing a rebel to death.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Grammar analysis is not speculation. Word Choice says a lot about alignment. Someone who says town and they frequently is a player who a) functions at a real high level of abstraction or b) does not consider themselves town.



You're way too fuckin' serious.


----------



## ScarletRage

House, I do not policy lynch a slot that hasn't posted when that reason applies to half the game.

I am serious but it makes me a better scumhunter. How are you so sure Wolf is a rebel?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf is playing as she has in previous games when she's been town. 

Instead of trying to get someone lynched so early in the game, shouldn't we be letting people talk? What about TSO and Arden not saying anything yet? Does that raise a flag to anyone? What about ika putting in a vote for someone without reading the thread to see what people have been saying - not odd to anyone? 

If people want a lynch right off the bat, then go for the one that wants out and a replacement is being sought for.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House, I do not policy lynch a slot that hasn't posted when that reason applies to half the game.
> 
> I am serious but it makes me a better scumhunter. How are you so sure Wolf is a rebel?



I didn't say she was a rebel.


----------



## ScarletRage

@AyeCantSeeYou I do not see the same Wolf here. You are commenting people should talk. We are. The Wolf wagon has created a lot of discussion.

A policy lynch Day 1 without a competing wagonleaves us back at square one. If we cannot reach a decision based onplay, a policy lynch can work to avoid an nl.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, I do not policy lynch a slot that hasn't posted when that reason applies to half the game.
> 
> I am serious but it makes me a better scumhunter. How are you so sure Wolf is a rebel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say she was a rebel.
Click to expand...

So you are hard defending Wolf without a townread on her and instead pushing a lynch that leaves us with nothing for Day 2?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> @AyeCantSeeYou I do not see the same Wolf here. You are commenting people should talk. We are. The Wolf wagon has created a lot of discussion.
> 
> A policy lynch Day 1 without a competing wagonleaves us back at square one. If we cannot reach a decision based onplay, a policy lynch can work to avoid an nl.



I agree with the second paragraph.  I disagree with the first... Wolf is looking pretty much like last game.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, I do not policy lynch a slot that hasn't posted when that reason applies to half the game.
> 
> I am serious but it makes me a better scumhunter. How are you so sure Wolf is a rebel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say she was a rebel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are hard defending Wolf without a townread on her and instead pushing a lynch that leaves us with nothing for Day 2?
Click to expand...


No.  I am hard defending logic.


----------



## ScarletRage

@House  No. Wolf didn't open as hard trying to setupspec. She joined in votes on people doing that. If she OMGUSed she hit everyone. Here, you were oddly absent from that. Her tone is hostile as if you are a scumread but she then defends you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'd like to hear from TSO, Arden, and ika (other than a 'pull-a-name-out-of-the-bag vote). We have until this coming Friday, I believe.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have no doubt in my mind that House and Aye are rebels.

I think I have 5 votes now and there are people far more suspicious than I am posting here who are being ignored.

I'm a rebel but you are just going to have to find out the hard way I guess.

Make sure you look at the people who are piling on votes like Rosie and FA and people like SR who insist that I need to die.

And fuck there are 3 people who haven't said shit and SR doesn't want to vote them off?

Hello?


----------



## Wolfsister77

And those of you voting for me because of my word choice, that's going to be hard for me to refute because I don't watch that when I post.

Oh well, life goes on and someone has to go first. Just make sure you read my posts carefully when I'm gone. I believe I've already said who I'm suspicious of and who I think are rebels. Get the inactive ones talking.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.

Sending PM reminders.

Seeking a replacement. 

SR, Mathblade mentioned being able to replace in, iirc..*


----------



## ScarletRage

The game has been up for less than 24 hours. So yeah lynch the lurkers is a shit argument.

I do want to hear fromthe lurkers.

Wolf's list is anyone who defends me is town and those who vote me are scum. PL the lurkers. Do anything but lynch Wolf.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> And those of you voting for me because of my word choice, that's going to be hard for me to refute because I don't watch that when I post.
> 
> Oh well, life goes on and someone has to go first. Just make sure you read my posts carefully when I'm gone. I believe I've already said who I'm suspicious of and who I think are rebels. Get the inactive ones talking.


The fact you don't watch what you post makes word choice more damning.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> @House  No. Wolf didn't open as hard trying to setupspec. She joined in votes on people doing that. If she OMGUSed she hit everyone. Here, you were oddly absent from that. Her tone is hostile as if you are a scumread but she then defends you.



Of course her tone is hostile.  I'm an asshole.  Are you thick?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House  No. Wolf didn't open as hard trying to setupspec. She joined in votes on people doing that. If she OMGUSed she hit everyone. Here, you were oddly absent from that. Her tone is hostile as if you are a scumread but she then defends you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course her tone is hostile.  I'm an asshole.  Are you thick?
Click to expand...

Regardless of whether you are an ass, her tone was hostile with scumreads and not hostile towards townreads. Look at the shift in the last game.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House  No. Wolf didn't open as hard trying to setupspec. She joined in votes on people doing that. If she OMGUSed she hit everyone. Here, you were oddly absent from that. Her tone is hostile as if you are a scumread but she then defends you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course her tone is hostile.  I'm an asshole.  Are you thick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of whether you are an ass, her tone was hostile with scumreads and not hostile towards townreads. Look at the shift in the last game.
Click to expand...

I'm her only townread that has been hostile towards her.  You're reaching too hard.


----------



## Avatar4321

too early to tell if wolf is scum or not. But it will be obvious sooner or later.

why are you trying to rush this lynch scarlet?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes, SR. Please tell us why you want to lynch me so badly right now when several haven't said much of anything and we have plenty of time?

Is it because I suspect you are scum and you feel threatened?

I'm guessing yes because I don't think anyone else has called you scum yet.

I am fine with being lynched because you are showing your hand for all to see and that works just fine.


----------



## House

To clarify my vote: I'm not advocating we all jump to PL a player right out the gate without discussion.  That's just where I decided to park my vote after the end of RVS until I have a better candidate.

Until somebody starts scumtelling, MeBelle's slot is my default vote position.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?

Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA. 

Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.

Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.


----------



## ScarletRage

Saying Wolf is my biggest scumread is not "rushing a lynch". I have said I want to hear from people. Wolf acts scummy, I want her dead. That doesn't matter whether she has 5 votes or 5 million votes.

House, how can you say you're parking on policy lynch until we are out of RVS when you yourself said RVS ended after I vote you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, SR is pushing to kill me and limit discussion.

*Vote: ScarletRage*


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Saying Wolf is my biggest scumread is not "rushing a lynch". I have said I want to hear from people. Wolf acts scummy, I want her dead. That doesn't matter whether she has 5 votes or 5 million votes.
> 
> House, how can you say you're parking on policy lynch until we are out of RVS when you yourself said RVS ended after I vote you?



Your reading comprehension sucks, Scarlet.

I said I parked my vote there *after RVS ended.*

Behold:



House said:


> To clarify my vote: I'm not advocating we all jump to PL a player right out the gate without discussion.  *That's just where I decided to park my vote after the end of RVS until I have a better candidate.*
> 
> Until somebody starts scumtelling, MeBelle's slot is my default vote position.


----------



## RosieS

Hey! I am a cripple who goes crashing thru ice, barely staying vertically. I can't control my own body - what makes you think I can be put in charge of anyone else's, whether as a ruler, guard, or usurper?

I wasn't. I am one of ten. 

As it should be in this materia universe.

Any other theory is mere craptasm.

So why stay craptastic?  Ya shouldn't.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Not ice - life. Auto incorrect.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Hey! I am a cripple who goes crashing thru ice, barely staying vertically. I can't control my own body - what makes you think I can be put in charge of anyone else's, whether as a ruler, guard, or usurper?
> 
> I wasn't. I am one of ten.
> 
> As it should be in this materia universe.
> 
> Any other theory is mere craptasm.
> 
> So why stay craptastic?  Ya shouldn't.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Where the hell did this come from?


----------



## Shaitra

Ok, been busy this morning so I haven't been able to get back until now.  

Right now I'm reading wolfie as frustrated rebel.  For preliminary reads I'm reading Aye as rebel, and Avi too.  I'm not sure on anyone else yet.  I do want to give Arden a chance to comment so for now:

*Unvote*


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I am a cripple who goes crashing thru ice, barely staying vertically. I can't control my own body - what makes you think I can be put in charge of anyone else's, whether as a ruler, guard, or usurper?
> 
> I wasn't. I am one of ten.
> 
> As it should be in this materia universe.
> 
> Any other theory is mere craptasm.
> 
> So why stay craptastic?  Ya shouldn't.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell did this come from?
Click to expand...


From Wolfie still being unclear on the concept.

Her prob. is Scarlet, not I.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

If we are nearing the deadline, and Wake hasn't found a replacement for MeBelle, I'm willing to vote her to see what her spot was and to keep us from having a no lynch.


----------



## ika

@Titus i have also shown that it defaulty makes town win more often

Open Setup Reviews bull mafiascum.net

Rebels in the Palace bull mafiascum.net

by default it has a 60% win rate vs any other meathod


----------



## ika

also this game: Open 120 - Rebels in the Palace - Game Over before 756 bull mafiascum.net

they used that startagy and won the game. itsnot about logic titus, its about win rate and numbers


----------



## House

I can go along with random voting if that is what folks want to do.

*Vote: ScarletRage*

Sheeping ika, my vote is not indicative of a read.


----------



## House

Although I would suggest we not play follow the leader on the same player for all votes, because that would make it simple for scum to win if ika is scum and we're sheeping all his wagons.


----------



## House

Actually... fuck that.  I can't support Scarlet being the first random vote.

Roll the dice or something and pick somebody else, ika.  We shouldn't "randomly" kill off our experienced folk in the early game.

*Vote: Mebelle60*


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Actually... fuck that.  I can't support Scarlet being the first random vote.
> 
> Roll the dice or something and pick somebody else, ika.  We shouldn't "randomly" kill off our experienced folk in the early game.
> 
> *Vote: Mebelle60*


 
someone inexperienced then?

*vote*: *house*


----------



## Wolfsister77

So we should really get tso and Arden to post soon. mebelle's replacement should get a chance to speak also.

I am moving my vote back to FA because he's scummy as hell and that's where I feel best at right now.

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## ★Arden

Sorry about not posting, I've been having phone browser issues.

*Vote: House*

Because apartments are so much better!


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... fuck that.  I can't support Scarlet being the first random vote.
> 
> Roll the dice or something and pick somebody else, ika.  We shouldn't "randomly" kill off our experienced folk in the early game.
> 
> *Vote: Mebelle60*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone inexperienced then?
> 
> *vote*: *house*
Click to expand...

idc


----------



## ★Arden

If you "idc" why are you responding?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi Arden and welcome.


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> If you "idc" why are you responding?



An opinion is still an opinion, even if it's "no opinion".

Duh.


----------



## ★Arden

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi Arden and welcome.


Hi Sister!


----------



## Wolfsister77

So now we just need tso and mebelle's replacement to speak and we are good to go!!

The weather is so nice here I am going back outside. 

IMO, random lynching doesn't seem as good of an idea as lynching scummy posts but what do I know? I'll go along with the consensus I guess.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> And those of you voting for me because of my word choice, that's going to be hard for me to refute because I don't watch that when I post.
> 
> Oh well, life goes on and someone has to go first. Just make sure you read my posts carefully when I'm gone. I believe I've already said who I'm suspicious of and who I think are rebels. Get the inactive ones talking.



Yeah, and you said I was the usurper based on something that didn't even have anything to do with the game, so, you're wrong, too.  So, why should we trust your reads?

I do agree that everyone needs to post.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.




Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those of you voting for me because of my word choice, that's going to be hard for me to refute because I don't watch that when I post.
> 
> Oh well, life goes on and someone has to go first. Just make sure you read my posts carefully when I'm gone. I believe I've already said who I'm suspicious of and who I think are rebels. Get the inactive ones talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you said I was the usurper based on something that didn't even have anything to do with the game, so, you're wrong, too.  So, why should we trust your reads?
> 
> I do agree that everyone needs to post.
Click to expand...


You used the word neutral and objected to being seen as such. I said they were going to be lame in the beginning and change as the game went on. It gets people talking anyway. And those who jump on me for stupid reasons show their hand. I never asked you or anyone to trust my reads. I generally think it is good for everyone in the beginning to be thinking for themselves and then come together once you know who the other town/rebels are.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.
Click to expand...


No, you tend to vote people who suspect you and call them scum as town. As scum you are more careful and don't say much. I'm not sure where you are atm.


----------



## ★Arden

I try not to treat people like they're either all wrong or all right. I think if somebody is dead town and half their reads were flipped wrong, I'm still willing to look at the rest of their reads.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those of you voting for me because of my word choice, that's going to be hard for me to refute because I don't watch that when I post.
> 
> Oh well, life goes on and someone has to go first. Just make sure you read my posts carefully when I'm gone. I believe I've already said who I'm suspicious of and who I think are rebels. Get the inactive ones talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you said I was the usurper based on something that didn't even have anything to do with the game, so, you're wrong, too.  So, why should we trust your reads?
> 
> I do agree that everyone needs to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used the word neutral and objected to being seen as such. I said they were going to be lame in the beginning and change as the game went on.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and that was a joke, but you jumped on it as if was a major catch.



> It gets people talking anyway. And those who jump on me for stupid reasons show their hand.


But you can jump on others for stupid reasons and that makes you Town?  I'm sure you are confused on the concept.




> I never asked you or anyone to trust my reads. I generally think it is good for everyone in the beginning to be thinking for themselves and then come together once you know who the other town/rebels are.



Well yes, in a way you did.  You said we should consider the ones "you" think are suspicious, and I suspect that included me since you thought I must be the usurper because I told wake that he didn't put a female thingie by my name......okie dokie!


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you tend to vote people who suspect you and call them scum as town. As scum you are more careful and don't say much. I'm not sure where you are atm.
Click to expand...


Everyone does that some time or another....you just did that....voted for Scarlet because she voted for you.  So, to say that I do that all the time is a stretch, because I haven't even voted for you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-Do not spend so much time trying to be abrasive to other players and instead just play the game. I don't care if you think I'm right or wrong. What difference does it make?


----------



## Mertex

I'll be back later....going out to dinner.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-Do not spend so much time trying to be abrasive to other players and instead just play the game. I don't care if you think I'm right or wrong. What difference does it make?




Why is it every thing I say I'm accused of being abrasive?  What exactly did I say that was abrasive?  Sounds to me you're trying to make me sound abrasive when all I'm doing is the same thing you're doing....arguing claims.  I think you are the one that is being abrasive because someone pointed a finger at you and several are voting for you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you tend to vote people who suspect you and call them scum as town. As scum you are more careful and don't say much. I'm not sure where you are atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone does that some time or another....you just did that....voted for Scarlet because she voted for you.  So, to say that I do that all the time is a stretch, because I haven't even voted for you.
Click to expand...


No, that is not the reason I voted for Scarlet or the reason I am currently voting FA. Clearly you are looking for a reason to vote me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Do not spend so much time trying to be abrasive to other players and instead just play the game. I don't care if you think I'm right or wrong. What difference does it make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it every thing I say I'm accused of being abrasive?  What exactly did I say that was abrasive?  Sounds to me you're trying to make me sound abrasive when all I'm doing is the same thing you're doing....arguing claims.  I think you are the one that is being abrasive because someone pointed a finger at you and several are voting for you.
Click to expand...


Well sure, I love it when I get votes for talking and playing the game. Especially when scum is getting a free pass. This happens to me every game so it gets frustrating after awhile.


----------



## House

Less bickering, more hunting

plzkthxbai


----------



## ScarletRage

You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.

People hunt in their own ways. As long as their ways are internally consistent (glares at ika) then however they hunt is fine.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.



When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.

*sniff*  I smell guard.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.
> 
> *sniff*  I smell guard.
Click to expand...


Liberal use of deodorant will prevent that.

FoS: House

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House has definitely taken a different style of posting as compared to the last game. Not sure if it's intentional just yet, though. He seems more confrontational to me.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-Do not spend so much time trying to be abrasive to other players and instead just play the game. I don't care if you think I'm right or wrong. What difference does it make?



Wolf, you're the one that is being abrasive.  No wonder so many are already voting for you.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you tend to vote people who suspect you and call them scum as town. As scum you are more careful and don't say much. I'm not sure where you are atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone does that some time or another....you just did that....voted for Scarlet because she voted for you.  So, to say that I do that all the time is a stretch, because I haven't even voted for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not the reason I voted for Scarlet or the reason I am currently voting FA. Clearly you are looking for a reason to vote me.
Click to expand...


She voted for you and you turned around and voted for her......seems the same to me.


----------



## ScarletRage

House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.

Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex, I'm going to show you something in my next post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those of you voting for me because of my word choice, that's going to be hard for me to refute because I don't watch that when I post.
> 
> Oh well, life goes on and someone has to go first. Just make sure you read my posts carefully when I'm gone. I believe I've already said who I'm suspicious of and who I think are rebels. Get the inactive ones talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you said I was the usurper based on something that didn't even have anything to do with the game, so, you're wrong, too.  So, why should we trust your reads?
> 
> I do agree that everyone needs to post.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those of you voting for me because of my word choice, that's going to be hard for me to refute because I don't watch that when I post.
> 
> Oh well, life goes on and someone has to go first. Just make sure you read my posts carefully when I'm gone. I believe I've already said who I'm suspicious of and who I think are rebels. Get the inactive ones talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you said I was the usurper based on something that didn't even have anything to do with the game, so, you're wrong, too.  So, why should we trust your reads?
> 
> I do agree that everyone needs to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used the word neutral and objected to being seen as such. I said they were going to be lame in the beginning and change as the game went on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and that was a joke, but you jumped on it as if was a major catch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets people talking anyway. And those who jump on me for stupid reasons show their hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you can jump on others for stupid reasons and that makes you Town?  I'm sure you are confused on the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never asked you or anyone to trust my reads. I generally think it is good for everyone in the beginning to be thinking for themselves and then come together once you know who the other town/rebels are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes, in a way you did.  You said we should consider the ones "you" think are suspicious, and I suspect that included me since you thought I must be the usurper because I told wake that he didn't put a female thingie by my name......okie dokie!
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you tend to vote people who suspect you and call them scum as town. As scum you are more careful and don't say much. I'm not sure where you are atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone does that some time or another....you just did that....voted for Scarlet because she voted for you.  So, to say that I do that all the time is a stretch, because I haven't even voted for you.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Do not spend so much time trying to be abrasive to other players and instead just play the game. I don't care if you think I'm right or wrong. What difference does it make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it every thing I say I'm accused of being abrasive?  What exactly did I say that was abrasive?  Sounds to me you're trying to make me sound abrasive when all I'm doing is the same thing you're doing....arguing claims.  I think you are the one that is being abrasive because someone pointed a finger at you and several are voting for you.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Do not spend so much time trying to be abrasive to other players and instead just play the game. I don't care if you think I'm right or wrong. What difference does it make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you're the one that is being abrasive.  No wonder so many are already voting for you.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys so afraid to throw out names?
> 
> Every time I throw out a name as possible scum they vote me-SR, Rosie, FA.
> 
> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.
> 
> Everyone else is an unknown and rebels should be asking them to speak more. I fully expect if I call Mertex scum again, she'll vote me also but that would be town Mertex if she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I don't vote for you then I'm Scum?  That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you tend to vote people who suspect you and call them scum as town. As scum you are more careful and don't say much. I'm not sure where you are atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone does that some time or another....you just did that....voted for Scarlet because she voted for you.  So, to say that I do that all the time is a stretch, because I haven't even voted for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not the reason I voted for Scarlet or the reason I am currently voting FA. Clearly you are looking for a reason to vote me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She voted for you and you turned around and voted for her......seems the same to me.
Click to expand...


Here is every single post you have made today. I made one read on you in the beginning of the game and I told everyone my reads would be weak in the beginning and likely to change. I never voted you. I made some comments about how you play so I, and others, know what to look for. I explained my votes and my reasoning behind things repeatedly. I have been actively scumhunting.

All you have done is jump on me for every little thing you can think of and completely misconstrue what I am saying and doing. If you are a rebel, you are a very divisive one. I am not going to spend any more time this game explaining things to you and correcting your interpretation of what is going on. 

Please do something besides harp on me. Like I don't know. Cast a vote. Say who you think is scum or town. Give your interpretation of the game. Anything like this would be help the game right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.


 
how do you know it's not a queen?


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Because I have a lot of votes and some are thinking the random lynch until we win is the best strategy which means you keep voting the person with the most votes until they are lynched and then move on to the next person. There isn't much I can do to defend myself in that situation except get my last words in to help my team. It is what it is.


How many votes do you have, or think you have?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here is every single post you have made today. I made one read on you in the beginning of the game and I told everyone my reads would be weak in the beginning and likely to change. I never voted you. I made some comments about how you play so I, and others, know what to look for. I explained my votes and my reasoning behind things repeatedly. I have been actively scumhunting.
> 
> All you have done is jump on me for every little thing you can think of and completely misconstrue what I am saying and doing. If you are a rebel, you are a very divisive one. I am not going to spend any more time this game explaining things to you and correcting your interpretation of what is going on.
> 
> Please do something besides harp on me. Like I don't know. Cast a vote. Say who you think is scum or town. Give your interpretation of the game. Anything like this would be help the game right now.



I know what I posted....I don't need a wall of my posts.  You claim I am abrasive, so just point to the ones where I am abrasive and say why.  I don't think I'm doing anything different than you or others.  You don't mind making accusations, but as soon as someone thinks or says you sound scummy you become incensed.  I'm just pointing out the things that I think are scummy.....

And I have already voted.  There really hasn't been enough said by everyone for me to claim who is scum, but you seem to have everyone already figured out.  So, don't complain when others think your method is scummy.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh, On re-read it is me referring to the rebels with they instead of we. LOL OK, if you think I'm going to waste my time watching my words, that's simply ridiculous. mebelle flaked and needs a PL and Arden hasn't said shit yet.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here and I am going outside for a walk. Enjoy it!!


Don't you think replacement is the better option? Mebelle hasn't claimed at all.


----------



## Josh_B

House said:


> What I don't get is why are people reaching so far up their ass to dig out whatever excuse they can to vote Wolfie when we have a glaringly obvious PL that would serve us far better than WIFOMing a rebel to death.



What is the obvious PL that your talking about?


----------



## Josh_B

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf is playing as she has in previous games when she's been town.
> 
> Instead of trying to get someone lynched so early in the game, shouldn't we be letting people talk? What about TSO and Arden not saying anything yet? Does that raise a flag to anyone? What about ika putting in a vote for someone without reading the thread to see what people have been saying - not odd to anyone?
> 
> If people want a lynch right off the bat, then go for the one that wants out and a replacement is being sought for.



Ika said that's what he was going to do. It's lame, but whatever. Did he say it was in the guard's best interest or the rebels best interest? I don't remember. 

shouldn't those slot's get a chance?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is every single post you have made today. I made one read on you in the beginning of the game and I told everyone my reads would be weak in the beginning and likely to change. I never voted you. I made some comments about how you play so I, and others, know what to look for. I explained my votes and my reasoning behind things repeatedly. I have been actively scumhunting.
> 
> All you have done is jump on me for every little thing you can think of and completely misconstrue what I am saying and doing. If you are a rebel, you are a very divisive one. I am not going to spend any more time this game explaining things to you and correcting your interpretation of what is going on.
> 
> Please do something besides harp on me. Like I don't know. Cast a vote. Say who you think is scum or town. Give your interpretation of the game. Anything like this would be help the game right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I posted....I don't need a wall of my posts.  You claim I am abrasive, so just point to the ones where I am abrasive and say why.  I don't think I'm doing anything different than you or others.  You don't mind making accusations, but as soon as someone thinks or says you sound scummy you become incensed.  I'm just pointing out the things that I think are scummy.....
> 
> And I have already voted.  There really hasn't been enough said by everyone for me to claim who is scum, but you seem to have everyone already figured out.  So, don't complain when others think your method is scummy.
Click to expand...


I DID point out the posts I thought of yours that were abrasive and said why. Your response is super defensive and also ONCE AGAIN turns everything around on me. If someone being active and playing the game is scummy, then that is going to make the game that much more difficult. I have not, nor do I ever plan on being incensed about anything in this game. And yes, there has been enough said to at least try to read people, posts, and get discussions going. I don't care if someone says I'm being scummy. I care that I signed onto the thread today and saw multiple people voting for me for reasons I could not figure out. I was well on my way to being the first lynch for bad grammar and setup spec.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
Click to expand...


King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, On re-read it is me referring to the rebels with they instead of we. LOL OK, if you think I'm going to waste my time watching my words, that's simply ridiculous. mebelle flaked and needs a PL and Arden hasn't said shit yet.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here and I am going outside for a walk. Enjoy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think replacement is the better option? Mebelle hasn't claimed at all.
Click to expand...


Yes, I think Wake mentioned a replacement for mebelle and yes, the replacement should get a chance to speak.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf is playing as she has in previous games when she's been town.
> 
> Instead of trying to get someone lynched so early in the game, shouldn't we be letting people talk? What about TSO and Arden not saying anything yet? Does that raise a flag to anyone? What about ika putting in a vote for someone without reading the thread to see what people have been saying - not odd to anyone?
> 
> If people want a lynch right off the bat, then go for the one that wants out and a replacement is being sought for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika said that's what he was going to do. It's lame, but whatever. Did he say it was in the guard's best interest or the rebels best interest? I don't remember.
> 
> shouldn't those slot's get a chance?
Click to expand...

Ika claims its protown to not discuss at all.

He's not playing consistent with that theory because he's not always voting the largest wagon. So I am taking to ignoring him.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that House and Aye are rebels.
> 
> I think I have 5 votes now and there are people far more suspicious than I am posting here who are being ignored.
> 
> I'm a rebel but you are just going to have to find out the hard way I guess.
> 
> Make sure you look at the people who are piling on votes like Rosie and FA and people like SR who insist that I need to die.
> 
> And fuck there are 3 people who haven't said shit and SR doesn't want to vote them off?
> 
> Hello?


House is actually kind of suspicious. FA will probably get the axe, but that's in no relation to you. Why is house a rebel to you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I have a lot of votes and some are thinking the random lynch until we win is the best strategy which means you keep voting the person with the most votes until they are lynched and then move on to the next person. There isn't much I can do to defend myself in that situation except get my last words in to help my team. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> How many votes do you have, or think you have?
Click to expand...


As I read the thread, from when I was on last night to when I signed in, there seemed to be one after another and Rosie threw one in as I was responding to it this morning. A couple have changed since last night but at least 4 now and as many as 6 at one point.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf is playing as she has in previous games when she's been town.
> 
> Instead of trying to get someone lynched so early in the game, shouldn't we be letting people talk? What about TSO and Arden not saying anything yet? Does that raise a flag to anyone? What about ika putting in a vote for someone without reading the thread to see what people have been saying - not odd to anyone?
> 
> If people want a lynch right off the bat, then go for the one that wants out and a replacement is being sought for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika said that's what he was going to do. It's lame, but whatever. Did he say it was in the guard's best interest or the rebels best interest? I don't remember.
> 
> shouldn't those slot's get a chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ika claims its protown to not discuss at all.*
> 
> He's not playing consistent with that theory because he's not always voting the largest wagon. So I am taking to ignoring him.
Click to expand...


That's what I don't understand - how is it protown to not discuss anything? If we all just post vote after vote without saying anything else, we really aren't trying to figure out who the bad guys are. It seems like nothing more than a detachment from actually playing the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that House and Aye are rebels.
> 
> I think I have 5 votes now and there are people far more suspicious than I am posting here who are being ignored.
> 
> I'm a rebel but you are just going to have to find out the hard way I guess.
> 
> Make sure you look at the people who are piling on votes like Rosie and FA and people like SR who insist that I need to die.
> 
> And fuck there are 3 people who haven't said shit and SR doesn't want to vote them off?
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> 
> House is actually kind of suspicious. FA will probably get the axe, but that's in no relation to you. Why is house a rebel to you?
Click to expand...


He's playing different than when he was scum last game. Much more aggressive. When he was scum he was very appeasy and tried to blend in and buddied people a lot. I don't see that here at all.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf is playing as she has in previous games when she's been town.
> 
> Instead of trying to get someone lynched so early in the game, shouldn't we be letting people talk? What about TSO and Arden not saying anything yet? Does that raise a flag to anyone? What about ika putting in a vote for someone without reading the thread to see what people have been saying - not odd to anyone?
> 
> If people want a lynch right off the bat, then go for the one that wants out and a replacement is being sought for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika said that's what he was going to do. It's lame, but whatever. Did he say it was in the guard's best interest or the rebels best interest? I don't remember.
> 
> shouldn't those slot's get a chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ika claims its protown to not discuss at all.*
> 
> He's not playing consistent with that theory because he's not always voting the largest wagon. So I am taking to ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I don't understand - how is it protown to not discuss anything? If we all just post vote after vote without saying anything else, we really aren't trying to figure out who the bad guys are. It seems like nothing more than a detachment from actually playing the game.
Click to expand...

He truly believes that theory. The catch is, he is just flat out wrong.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh, and besides Aye and House being rebels, this discussion is showing me that Avi likely is too. It is also possible that Josh_B is because of his jumping on my grammar even though that is a poor reason to vote someone, it least it shows he's scumhunting.


Not grammer. Preferred use of pronouns. There's a difference. Pronouns are a subconcious representation of the truth.
You get a role pm, you accept it as the truth and work from that angle, pronouns have a nasty habit of creeping their way into your word choice based on what you believe is the truth. 

It's very psychological how the PM thing works.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that House and Aye are rebels.
> 
> I think I have 5 votes now and there are people far more suspicious than I am posting here who are being ignored.
> 
> I'm a rebel but you are just going to have to find out the hard way I guess.
> 
> Make sure you look at the people who are piling on votes like Rosie and FA and people like SR who insist that I need to die.
> 
> And fuck there are 3 people who haven't said shit and SR doesn't want to vote them off?
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> 
> House is actually kind of suspicious. FA will probably get the axe, but that's in no relation to you. Why is house a rebel to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's playing different than when he was scum last game. Much more aggressive. When he was scum he was very appeasy and tried to blend in and buddied people a lot. I don't see that here at all.
Click to expand...


Can that be due to the different set up?


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.
> 
> *sniff*  I smell guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal use of deodorant will prevent that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but only under one arm... There is no "Left" Guard.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House has definitely taken a different style of posting as compared to the last game. Not sure if it's intentional just yet, though. He seems more confrontational to me.


Nothing to hide now.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.


 That's just silly.

No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.


----------



## Josh_B

Ok. Something's happening and I'm not sure what is going on. It says I'm on page 8, but people are responding to me in real time, and I'm seeing that come up at the bottom of the board. I'm not even caught up all the way. Also Is there an ISO feature on this site?


----------



## ScarletRage

My biggest issue with ika is that he doesn't slways vote the guy or gal with the largest votes.

Josh, your posts will be at the end when you see it. Took some getting ised to. ISO is done via Searching.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
Click to expand...

How do you know?


...
.....
...................

Nevermind


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
Click to expand...

You can if you use common sense. Your guards won't bus Day 1. Freeing the king to be aggressive.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I DID point out the posts I thought of yours that were abrasive and said why. Your response is super defensive and also ONCE AGAIN turns everything around on me. If someone being active and playing the game is scummy, then that is going to make the game that much more difficult. I have not, nor do I ever plan on being incensed about anything in this game. And yes, there has been enough said to at least try to read people, posts, and get discussions going. I don't care if someone says I'm being scummy. I care that I signed onto the thread today and saw multiple people voting for me for reasons I could not figure out. I was well on my way to being the first lynch for bad grammar and setup spec.



We each have our way of trying to hunt scum.  Bad grammar and overly concern over the setup spec may sound scummy to some.  It may turn out to just be an honest mistake, but we just don't know.  We just have to explore every avenue.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Ok. Something's happening and I'm not sure what is going on. It says I'm on page 8, but people are responding to me in real time, and I'm seeing that come up at the bottom of the board. I'm not even caught up all the way. Also Is there an ISO feature on this site?



A lot of time posts show up before you are done reading or responding so I just refresh to get them all. Do search forums at the top, type in the member name, highlight mafia forum, and you should get the member's posts.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can if you use common sense. Your guards won't bus Day 1. Freeing the king to be aggressive.
Click to expand...

Are you seriously accusing me of having common sense?

Besides, this isn't MS.  Folks here will vote you out of spite if you piss them off, regardless of whether they have a valid reason to think you are scum or not.

At USMB, "he/she did/said something I don't like/agree with" is a massive factor for votes.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Something's happening and I'm not sure what is going on. It says I'm on page 8, but people are responding to me in real time, and I'm seeing that come up at the bottom of the board. I'm not even caught up all the way. Also Is there an ISO feature on this site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of time posts show up before you are done reading or responding so I just refresh to get them all. Do search forums at the top, type in the member name, highlight mafia forum, and you should get the member's posts.
Click to expand...

No need to search the entire form, you can limit the results to a single thread.


----------



## House

Forum*


----------



## Josh_B

hooray I'm at the end.  Also wolfsister you seem to be seriously naming people that you think are guards, but wanting to vote off people that are inactive. It is a very scummy move leading wagons from the sidelines. ya know.


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> hooray I'm at the end.  Also wolfsister you seem to be seriously naming people that you think are guards, but wanting to vote off people that are inactive. It is a very scummy move leading wagons from the sidelines. ya know.



I encourage you to read up on her meta before making such an assumption.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> hooray I'm at the end.  Also wolfsister you seem to be seriously naming people that you think are guards, but wanting to vote off people that are inactive. It is a very scummy move leading wagons from the sidelines. ya know.



I also changed my mind on mebelle when I found out she was being replaced. I have repeatedly said the others should get a chance to speak. I never even voted for any of them. As a personal play style thing, I don't like lurkers. It hurts the game. I was o.k. with lynching the inactive spots when ika was talking about random lynching people for no reason until we got the king.


----------



## House

Hopefully, MathBlade reps in. That should be fun.


----------



## Avatar4321

who hasn't posted yet? I know I haven't seen two yet


----------



## Avatar4321

tso stupid autocorrect


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> who hasn't posted yet? I know I haven't seen two yet



tso and whoever replaces mebelle


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> who hasn't posted yet? I know I haven't seen tso yet


(Corrected)

Mebelle


----------



## ScarletRage

We should keep in mind players like Arden have not contributed significant thoughts as well.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> We should keep in mind players like Arden have not contributed significant thoughts as well.



Nah... chicks can't be scummy.

Well... maybe one week a month they can.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should keep in mind players like Arden have not contributed significant thoughts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... chicks can't be scummy.
> 
> Well... maybe one week a month they can.
Click to expand...


STFU or I'll hurt you.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should keep in mind players like Arden have not contributed significant thoughts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... chicks can't be scummy.
> 
> Well... maybe one week a month they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU or I'll hurt you.
Click to expand...


That week is it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should keep in mind players like Arden have not contributed significant thoughts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... chicks can't be scummy.
> 
> Well... maybe one week a month they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU or I'll hurt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That week is it?
Click to expand...


Bite me!!


----------



## House

Public Service Announcement: Wolf just admitted being scummy.


----------



## House

I'm so gonna burn for that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfie is walking away because House is trying to bait her.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfie is walking away because House is trying to bait her.



Banter is not baiting, unless you're scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie is walking away because House is trying to bait her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banter is not baiting, unless you're scum.
Click to expand...


Good lord House are the King?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie is walking away because House is trying to bait her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banter is not baiting, unless you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord House are the King?
Click to expand...


I thought you were walking away?  Caught you in a lie!


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie is walking away because House is trying to bait her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banter is not baiting, unless you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord House are the King?
Click to expand...


By the way, lynch me if you think so.  After reading the dead zone from last game, that area seems far more entertaining than having to participate.


----------



## ScarletRage

House knock off the sexist shit or I willadvocate you be policy lynched. Wecome here to have fun, not to be insulted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie is walking away because House is trying to bait her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banter is not baiting, unless you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord House are the King?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, lynch me if you think so.  After reading the dead zone from last game, that area seems far more entertaining than having to participate.
Click to expand...


Oh don't worry. You'll get there soon enough.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House knock off the sexist shit or I willadvocate you be policy lynched. Wecome here to have fun, not to be insulted.



Right.  Like you need an excuse to persecute me.

Fuck off.


----------



## Wake

*Guys, it's just a game. Let's play nicely. *


----------



## ★Arden




----------



## House

★Arden said:


>


Sorry, ★Arden. I'll be nice.


----------



## ScarletRage

★Arden said:


>


A penny for your thoughts?


----------



## ika

titus it has mathematically been proven that town has a highest win rate by doing nothing and random lynching.

when i say that an ez mode to win by randomly lynching i am using proven facts. i dont  have to do the largetest shit wagon there is.

someone else said something about it not being for the game or something: yes its kinda takes away from the game but if we can win just by doing nothing (almost) i rather do that then waste my time talking


----------



## FA_Q2

ika said:


> titus it has mathematically been proven that town has a highest win rate by doing nothing and random lynching.
> 
> when i say that an ez mode to win by randomly lynching i am using proven facts. i dont  have to do the largetest shit wagon there is.
> 
> someone else said something about it not being for the game or something: yes its kinda takes away from the game but if we can win just by doing nothing (almost) i rather do that then waste my time talking


Why bother playing then?

You could also simply join a game with just you and you then are guaranteed a win.  The point is to PLAY and that is what I want to do.  A 'win' is utterly meaningless if it is nothing more than a roll of the dice.  Where is the challenge?  Where is the sense of accomplishment when we hang the king high?  

It is not there if we do nothing but dice rolls to get it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I do not like the idea of random lynching. Even in that game ika linked, the consensus at the end was it wasn't  a great idea. But I really don't see this set up being as easy to play and figure out alignments as some of the others either, especially when we seem to have a lurky playerlist. And a 60% win rate is fine odds. But I still want to know why ika isn't jumping on my wagon then since it is the largest and just lynching me off today. Especially since he thinks talking is a waste of time and we should just lynch away.


----------



## Avatar4321

if we are random lynching the first round why not ika? It will at least get rid of someone who isn't helping


----------



## ★Arden

I don't think ika is being useless, personally. This setup in particular is a bit harder to scumhunt in, I think, because of how the "Mafia" team is organized. So they won't be interacting as obviously, I'm pretty sure.

Can we please just get a good wagon going?


----------



## Wolfsister77

There is a good wagon going, mine.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> There is a good wagon going, mine.


 
it's only good if you aren't a rebel. Are you a rebel?


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> I don't think ika is being useless, personally. This setup in particular is a bit harder to scumhunt in, I think, because of how the "Mafia" team is organized. So they won't be interacting as obviously, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Can we please just get a good wagon going?


 
I'm not seeing how he is being useful.

if you want a good wagon going, why not ika? Or is he your king?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good wagon going, mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only good if you aren't a rebel. Are you a rebel?
Click to expand...


Yes I am but we can afford a few mislynches. I have the most votes and if we are just going to random vote until we eventually get the king, and not scumhunt, might as well start with the largest wagon and therefore easiest lynch. After all, I did get all those votes. So might as well take me out first since I'm playing so scummy anyway.


----------



## Shaitra

I don't want to win by lynching randomly. 

Arden, why do you think Ika is being helpful? (post 256)


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote*: *ika*

it's the first person I've seen another player really object to a lynching.


----------



## ScarletRage

[Vote]ika[/vote]

I still think Wolf is scum but I want to see where this goes and the Wolf wagon has zero momentum.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote:ika*


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good wagon going, mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only good if you aren't a rebel. Are you a rebel?
Click to expand...


A good wagon is a wagon with a lot of votes that can be analyzed. #contextclues

The best wagon is a successful wagon on scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, since Arden defended ika almost immediately for no real reason, this might be a sign that she's protecting him. Plus, he has already stated he's not going to read and just lynch. I still don't know why he won't vote me if that's his plan since I had the largest wagon. Anyway, let's go with ika for now and see what happens. 

*Vote: ika*


----------



## ScarletRage

Arden what are your reads generally?

I could see Arden thinking ika is another guard.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.1
*​*★Arden (0): 
Avatar4321 (0): 
AyeCantSeeYou (0): 
FA_Q2 (0): 
House (1): *_★Arden_
*ika (4): *_Mertex, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, Wolfsister77_
*Josh_B (0):
MeBelle60 (1): *_House_
*Mertex (0): 
RosieS (0): 
ScarletRage (2): *_TheOldSchool, ika_
*Shaitra (0): 
tso! (0): 
TheOldSchool (0): 
Wolfsister77 (3): *_FA_Q2, Josh_B, RosieS_

*Not Voting (4): *_tso!, MeBelle60, AyeCantSeeYou_ _, Shaitra_
*

With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!

Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> titus it has mathematically been proven that town has a highest win rate by doing nothing and random lynching.
> 
> when i say that an ez mode to win by randomly lynching i am using proven facts. i dont  have to do the largetest shit wagon there is.
> 
> *someone else said something about it not being for the game or something:* yes its kinda takes away from the game but if we can win just by doing nothing (almost) i rather do that then waste my time talking



That bolded above was me. Why play the game if you think it's a waste of time? Seems to me you could be the ruler or usurper with that attitude. 

*VOTE: ika*


----------



## House

*Vote: ika
*
/sheep


----------



## ScarletRage

#fastwagon

#nofucksgiven

#flipwillbetelling


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wake what is the status of the Mebelle replacement?


----------



## Wolfsister77

FYI: ika is at L-2


----------



## Avatar4321

really wasn't expecting everyone to jump on so quickly. Nor for it to stall L2. I'm curious to see where it goes.


----------



## ika

forewarning i do selfhammer.

L-1 at own risk

@who ever said winning vs playing comment: i am a player who breaks the game by its own mechanics. this game is broken by its mechanics so i do that.

play me in a regular game of mafia and you will see i am not so much like this but will still try to break a game


----------



## Wake

ScarletRage said:


> @Wake what is the status of the Mebelle replacement?



*Still seeking a replacement.

Do you think Mathblade would play? *


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> forewarning i do selfhammer.
> 
> L-1 at own risk
> 
> @who ever said winning vs playing comment: i am a player who breaks the game by its own mechanics. this game is broken by its mechanics so i do that.
> 
> play me in a regular game of mafia and you will see i am not so much like this but will still try to break a game



Nah in a regular game, you do the same thing. Vote park me but you lack an excuse.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wake Mathblade will sub-in effective tomorrow.


----------



## Wake

*That is awesome. Thank you, Scarlet.*


----------



## MathBlade

/confirming my role

Won't be able to read anything until tomorrow then I will start catching up.

@Wake Votal before Monday if you can please.

@All Hi everyone!


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0):
House (1): ★Arden
ika (6) Mertex, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, Wolfsister77,AyeCantSeeYou, House
MeBelle60 (1):

RosieS (0):
ScarletRage (1): ika

tso! (0):
TheOldSchool (0):
Wolfsister77 (3): FA_Q2, Josh_B, RosieS


----------



## RosieS

Hi, Mathblade! Glad you're back!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.2*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0):
House (1):* _★Arden_
*ika (6):* _Mertex, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, Wolfsister77, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0): 
Mertex (0):
RosieS (0):
ScarletRage (2):* _TheOldSchool, ika_
*Shaitra (0):
tso! (0):
TheOldSchool (0):
Wolfsister77 (3):* _FA_Q2, Josh_B, RosieS_

*Not Voting (3):* _tso!, Mathblade, Shaitra_


With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!

Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.


----------



## ika

wanna bet titus?

i do it regardless


----------



## ScarletRage

Hurr duur... I'm saying you always vote park me but you usually lack an excuse. Here it's your "random no discussion" vote. Despite the vote at the time that had the least discussion (and consistent with your theory) is a vote on Wolf.


----------



## ika

exactly, ita mathmaticly proven to give 60% win rate by doing so.

i didnt read jack shit, much less look at whos voting who.

unless if you can provide better results, my idea still stands


----------



## ScarletRage

Yeah. I can provide better win rates. I enjoy every game I am in if players are playing to their win con and not abusive. I go all out in each game for the win, but I don't do shit that means basically not playing.

100% win rate by playing.
0% win rate by pure guessing.

Your strategy here also supposes that a) everyone agrees b) scum aren't the more active posters c) scum bus if the king's name comes up

Too many assumptions. I'll win by scumhunting. That starts with you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FYI-I'm having internet issues so will not be on much until it is resolved.


----------



## ScarletRage

*@Wake, Wolf is V/LA until internet issues resolve.*


----------



## Wake

*Noted. Thanks. *


----------



## ika

ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands


----------



## FA_Q2

MathBlade said:


> /confirming my role
> 
> Won't be able to read anything until tomorrow then I will start catching up.
> 
> @Wake Votal before Monday if you can please.
> 
> @All Hi everyone!


welcome mathblade - at least this time there is less than 100 pages to wade through to catch up


----------



## FA_Q2

ika said:


> ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands


your point is meaningless - there is no 'game' in randomly lynching.  It is pointless and any victory is empty.


----------



## ika

FA_Q2 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands
> 
> 
> 
> your point is meaningless - there is no 'game' in randomly lynching.  It is pointless and any victory is empty.
Click to expand...


your loss. are you going to l-1 me so i can self hammer? or will we continue this pointless banter?


----------



## ika

its a game that is easily won is my point though, if you take no pride/have empty victory, thats moreso on you.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands
> 
> 
> 
> your point is meaningless - there is no 'game' in randomly lynching.  It is pointless and any victory is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your loss. are you going to l-1 me so i can self hammer? or will we continue this pointless banter?
Click to expand...

You are aware that these players are newbies right?

Ika self-hammers frequentky regardless of alignment. It is anti-town. He is not attempting to quit because of not getting his way.


----------



## FA_Q2

ika said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands
> 
> 
> 
> your point is meaningless - there is no 'game' in randomly lynching.  It is pointless and any victory is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your loss. are you going to l-1 me so i can self hammer? or will we continue this pointless banter?
Click to expand...

Nope.  It does not help us if we cut the day short.  That benefits the scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

ika said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands
> 
> 
> 
> your point is meaningless - there is no 'game' in randomly lynching.  It is pointless and any victory is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your loss. are you going to l-1 me so i can self hammer? or will we continue this pointless banter?
Click to expand...

I believe wake has stated this gets you banned from the following game here as well though I don't know if that still stands.


----------



## ika

FA_Q2 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands
> 
> 
> 
> your point is meaningless - there is no 'game' in randomly lynching.  It is pointless and any victory is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your loss. are you going to l-1 me so i can self hammer? or will we continue this pointless banter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe wake has stated this gets you banned from the following game here as well though I don't know if that still stands.
Click to expand...


still not caring, i only joined this spcific game so you guys could have upsuper.

if you dont want to do my way fine, but i just saying that you wont be expecting anything from me for the entirety of the game


----------



## House

ika said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok titus, gl with that. i have given links and proven satistics. unless if you have eveidence (aka citational sorce) my point still stands
> 
> 
> 
> your point is meaningless - there is no 'game' in randomly lynching.  It is pointless and any victory is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your loss. are you going to l-1 me so i can self hammer? or will we continue this pointless banter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe wake has stated this gets you banned from the following game here as well though I don't know if that still stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still not caring, i only joined this spcific game so you guys could have upsuper.
> 
> if you dont want to do my way fine, but i just saying that *you wont be expecting anything from me for the entirety of the gam*e
Click to expand...


Give the man his l-1 so we can start being productive, plzkthx.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Still having computer issues. Can someone please put ika to L-1 so he can hammer? He's stated he has no intention of playing. I see no point in keeping him around. 

Welcome back mathblade!! 

@Wake 

Can you prod tso?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'd like to hear from TSO as well. He usually has good posts and catches things I usually miss.


----------



## ★Arden

I don't get why ika is being voted. Is this a policy lynch? Those are dumb.


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> I don't get why ika is being voted. Is this a policy lynch? Those are dumb.


If you consider votes against him for refusing to play the game and contribute to town's win con, them I suppose you can call it a policy lynch.


----------



## Josh_B

well, I'm not voting Ika right now. It seems like he doesn't mind being lynched, which also means that his lynch probably won't hurt the game. HOwever, if he's town he needs to get on board with some real lynching. Speaking of real lynching, the counter wagon to Wolfsister took place really fast. I can definitely see some motivation from wolfsister to be on it. But I'm not sure about others. I'll have to re read the game to see who's being suspcious, however with the scum not knowing each other, I may have to look at who is not being suspicious.

With the way people threw around so many soft claims, I'm wondering about RosieS. (it still bothers me that wolfsister is not voting her already) I can see two motivations for Rosie's "I can never be Royal" claim.
1. She really is the Ruler. "Let me be your ruler, you can call me Queen Bee And baby I'll rule (I'll rule I'll rule I'll rule)"
2. She is attempting to gambit by claiming to be the ruler, which will protect the true ruler.

I'm still suspicious of her and FA. Looking at the last vote count, I'm not liking the company I'm in after the flash jump to Ika.

I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. The comments about


----------



## Josh_B

I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in all it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. i.e. attempting to locate her scum buddies/soft claiming so she can be found. House also get's the FoS.

*VOTE: RosieS*


----------



## Avatar4321

can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her


----------



## FA_Q2

Josh_B said:


> well, I'm not voting Ika right now. It seems like he doesn't mind being lynched, which also means that his lynch probably won't hurt the game. HOwever, if he's town he needs to get on board with some real lynching. Speaking of real lynching, the counter wagon to Wolfsister took place really fast. I can definitely see some motivation from wolfsister to be on it. But I'm not sure about others. I'll have to re read the game to see who's being suspcious, however with the scum not knowing each other, I may have to look at who is not being suspicious.
> 
> With the way people threw around so many soft claims, I'm wondering about RosieS. (it still bothers me that wolfsister is not voting her already) I can see two motivations for Rosie's "I can never be Royal" claim.
> 1. She really is the Ruler. "Let me be your ruler, you can call me Queen Bee And baby I'll rule (I'll rule I'll rule I'll rule)"
> 2. She is attempting to gambit by claiming to be the ruler, which will protect the true ruler.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of her and FA. Looking at the last vote count, I'm not liking the company I'm in after the flash jump to Ika.
> 
> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. The comments about


I assume you are speaking of: 


RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.
> 
> *sniff*  I smell guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal use of deodorant will prevent that.
> 
> FoS: House
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I don't see the logical connection here?  Why is that statement scummy?


----------



## FA_Q2

Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.

However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.  

The list is: 
Mertex
Avatar4321
ScarletRage
Wolfsister77
AyeCantSeeYou
House

Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm not voting Ika right now. It seems like he doesn't mind being lynched, which also means that his lynch probably won't hurt the game. HOwever, if he's town he needs to get on board with some real lynching. Speaking of real lynching, the counter wagon to Wolfsister took place really fast. I can definitely see some motivation from wolfsister to be on it. But I'm not sure about others. I'll have to re read the game to see who's being suspcious, however with the scum not knowing each other, I may have to look at who is not being suspicious.
> 
> With the way people threw around so many soft claims, I'm wondering about RosieS. (it still bothers me that wolfsister is not voting her already) I can see two motivations for Rosie's "I can never be Royal" claim.
> 1. She really is the Ruler. "Let me be your ruler, you can call me Queen Bee And baby I'll rule (I'll rule I'll rule I'll rule)"
> 2. She is attempting to gambit by claiming to be the ruler, which will protect the true ruler.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of her and FA. Looking at the last vote count, I'm not liking the company I'm in after the flash jump to Ika.
> 
> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. The comments about
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are speaking of:
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.
> 
> *sniff*  I smell guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal use of deodorant will prevent that.
> 
> FoS: House
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't see the logical connection here?  Why is that statement scummy?*
Click to expand...


I was wondering that myself. It comes off as typical Rosie to me. Josh is new here, so he probably doesn't see it that way.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.



My reason still stands from yesterday:



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus it has mathematically been proven that town has a highest win rate by doing nothing and random lynching.
> 
> when i say that an ez mode to win by randomly lynching i am using proven facts. i dont  have to do the largetest shit wagon there is.
> 
> *someone else said something about it not being for the game or something:* yes its kinda takes away from the game but if we can win just by doing nothing (almost) i rather do that then waste my time talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bolded above was me. Why play the game if you think it's a waste of time? Seems to me you could be the ruler or usurper with that attitude.
> 
> *VOTE: ika*
Click to expand...


----------



## tso!

sorry guys been p busy. catching up.


----------



## Shaitra

I agree with lynching Ika, but don't want to cut the day short when we can ignore him and do more scum hunting.  We have a few days yet so let's talk about the other indications/clues we see so far.

My reason for being willing to lynch Ika is because I feel random lynching is not playing the game.  I want to win by uncovering the king and guards, not by pure luck.  Statistically it may ensure a win 60% of the time, but that also means that 40% of the time, scum win.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ika=not playing, stating as such, being defended by Arden

Josh_B sounds like a rebel to me


----------



## RosieS

Josh_B said:


> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in all it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. i.e. attempting to locate her scum buddies/soft claiming so she can be found. House also get's the FoS.
> 
> *VOTE: RosieS*



Sheen, do you wanna lynch me for being nicey-nicey to Mathblade, too?

This ain't the main Mafia board. Here at USMB  we recognize there are actual people typing to each other.

And people will tell you that my bitching at you is also a normal part of my meta.

Let me know when you get over being confuzzled - I might treat you as I do House, then.


Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Sheen = Sheesh  auto incorrect

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MathBlade

I think there are three people whose alignment is pretty obvious

Scarlet Rage -- Towniest town town that ever towned.

Wolf -- That math is atrocious and the grammar in it is just *ugh* -- very likely scum if Ika is town. 

Ika -- If Ika is town then very likely Wolf scum. If ika scum then Wolf very likely town. The wagons got way too close to each other and Ika's play doesn't have as much picture/usual trolling as other games. However with how fast this formed after Wolf's I am considering Wolf as a potential ruler.

Normally if a player didn't self hammer I would vote ika here and see who hammers. In this case though that would end discussion. If we get close to EOD without a lynch I can move it to Ika.

*Vote WolfSister77*


----------



## Avatar4321

some people defending Rosie too. Interesting


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.3*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0):
House (1):* _★Arden_
*ika (6):* _Mertex, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, Wolfsister77, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0):
Mertex (0):
RosieS (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (2):* _TheOldSchool, ika_
*Shaitra (0):
tso! (0):
TheOldSchool (0):
Wolfsister77 (3):* _FA_Q2, RosieS, Mathblade_

*Not Voting (2):* _tso!, Shaitra_


~ With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
~ Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.

1.1 | 1.2​


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think it's just universal that mathblade is going to scumread me in every game. Voting for me for bad math and grammar (which coincidentally is the same reason Josh and SR voted me) and because I voted ika and gave my reasons which were similar to everyone else's, tells me she smells blood in the water and is looking for an easy target. It's a scummy thing to do. Going for the easy kill. Especially since she was so seriously wrong about me in the last game we just finished. Just note this for future reference folks.  

Anyway, sticking with ika, town or scum, he should go.


----------



## ScarletRage

@JoshB, are you arguing that Rosie crumbed she was the king? Not really getting your point. A king would not crumb they are the king most likely because the guards know who the king is. I could see Rosie as guard but king crumbing is unlikely.


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in all it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. i.e. attempting to locate her scum buddies/soft claiming so she can be found. *House also get's the FoS*.
> 
> *VOTE: RosieS*



For what? Screwing around? That's lolworthy.

Have at it, bro.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.



Scroll up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

As soon as my computer/network is working better I'll elaborate. However, I'm pretty sure the 3 that are on me are scum. I am scumbait to them because I attracted a lot of voted for crummy reasons so they can try to ride that to getting me lynched. That's really the only way they can kill and not knowing who each other are, they have to focus on an obvtown player who has already had a crappy case on them and try to use that instead. It's solid scum strategy and I'm tempted to let you guys lynch me so you can go after the ones doing this. Mathblade, RosieS, and FA-Q2.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her



Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....

I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf...
Click to expand...


Look at Mertex all trying to cast me in a less than saintly light.  

Repent! Repent! Ask, and you shall be forgiven.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at Mertex all trying to cast me in a less than saintly light.
> 
> Repent! Repent! Ask, and you shall be forgiven.
Click to expand...



I'm not trying to cast anything on you.  I'm just stating facts.  

*Unvote*


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.



I already stated my reason.  We were at RVS and nobody had voted for him, I wasn't suspecting him of being scum.  I wouldn't cast a vote unless I had reason to think someone was scum, and right now, Wolf  is way too anxious to have him hammered....that's why I unvoted for him.


----------



## ★Arden

I do not agree at all that ika is refusing to play the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
Click to expand...


You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> I do not agree at all that ika is refusing to play the game.



Really? How is he playing again?


----------



## ★Arden

I see the situation more as ika pushing his own opinions and agenda. ika is off doing his own thing and trying to solve the game through the way he personally sees best. That's not scum.

Advocating for a policy lynch on him is worse than anything he's said, and the manner in which it's being done is horrible. This is why I'm still voting House.


----------



## ★Arden

FA_Q2 said:


> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  *At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House*
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.



I strongly agree with the part that I've bolded.


----------



## ★Arden

ika said:


> @who ever said winning vs playing comment: i am a player who breaks the game by its own mechanics. this game is broken by its mechanics so i do that.
> 
> play me in a regular game of mafia and you will see i am not so much like this but will still try to break a game



This is town.

The ika lynch is fruitless and gets us nowhere.

I believe the ika lynch is being used by some players as an excuse to avoid and postpone actual scumhunting for the day.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already stated my reason.  We were at RVS and nobody had voted for him, I wasn't suspecting him of being scum.  I wouldn't cast a vote unless I had reason to think someone was scum, and right now, Wolf  is way too anxious to have him hammered....that's why I unvoted for him.
Click to expand...


Yeah, OK Mertex. You've been looking for a reason to vote me all game. You jumped off here to avoid any suspicion. 

LOL scum.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
Click to expand...


Avi did not defend me and Aye merely pointed out that I am playing my town meta. Which you know, too, but are deliberately ignoring.

But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.

Wolfie is likely a mere guard rather than Queen.

That would piss off Wolfie, too! LOL

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
Click to expand...


And that is why I was correcting Avi, because he said Ika was the first to be defended.  And, just because we think someone is a rebel doesn't make them a rebel.  You were wrong on your assumption of me.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already stated my reason.  We were at RVS and nobody had voted for him, I wasn't suspecting him of being scum.  I wouldn't cast a vote unless I had reason to think someone was scum, and right now, Wolf  is way too anxious to have him hammered....that's why I unvoted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, OK Mertex. You've been looking for a reason to vote me all game. You jumped off here to avoid any suspicion.
> 
> LOL scum.
Click to expand...


You keep giving me reasons.  Why are you so anxious to have ika hammered?


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi did not defend me and Aye merely pointed out that I am playing my town meta. Which you know, too, but are deliberately ignoring.
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> Wolfie is likely a mere guard rather than Queen.
> 
> That would piss off Wolfie, too! LOL
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Because that's the most important thing. Pissing off Wolfie. What have you done in this game so far to scumhunt again? Accusing people is how you play. You should know this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already stated my reason.  We were at RVS and nobody had voted for him, I wasn't suspecting him of being scum.  I wouldn't cast a vote unless I had reason to think someone was scum, and right now, Wolf  is way too anxious to have him hammered....that's why I unvoted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, OK Mertex. You've been looking for a reason to vote me all game. You jumped off here to avoid any suspicion.
> 
> LOL scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep giving me reasons.  Why are you so anxious to have ika hammered?
Click to expand...


And what reasons am I giving you? Name why you want to vote me. Real reasons that make me scum.

Because ika is worthless and has said he's going to be worthless. You do know I'm not the only one voting him right?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already stated my reason.  We were at RVS and nobody had voted for him, I wasn't suspecting him of being scum.  I wouldn't cast a vote unless I had reason to think someone was scum, and right now, Wolf  is way too anxious to have him hammered....that's why I unvoted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, OK Mertex. You've been looking for a reason to vote me all game. You jumped off here to avoid any suspicion.
> 
> LOL scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep giving me reasons.  Why are you so anxious to have ika hammered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what reasons am I giving you? Name why you want to vote me. Real reasons that make me scum.
> 
> Because ika is worthless and has said he's going to be worthless. You do know I'm not the only one voting him right?
Click to expand...


I believe some others have already pointed them out.  And now twice you've accused me of being Scum, the second time just because I'm pointing out facts.  And where did I say I wanted to vote for you?  As for Ika being worthless, he stated something that may or may not be accurate stats.  All I know is that the first lynch, we really don't have much to go on,  so your reads on people are nothing but kerfuffle.  The fact that you want Ika hammered so fast, though, does seem scummy.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi did not defend me and Aye merely pointed out that I am playing my town meta. Which you know, too, but are deliberately ignoring.
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> Wolfie is likely a mere guard rather than Queen.
> 
> That would piss off Wolfie, too! LOL
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's the most important thing. Pissing off Wolfie. What have you done in this game so far to scumhunt again? Accusing people is how you play. You should know this.
Click to expand...


Accusing people *wildly *is what both you and Ika are doing*.
*
He is doing so in a straightforward fashion; whereas you are attempting to deceive.

Thus you not only confirm my vote; you reassure me that I am not tunneling.

Regards from Rosie


*
*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already stated my reason.  We were at RVS and nobody had voted for him, I wasn't suspecting him of being scum.  I wouldn't cast a vote unless I had reason to think someone was scum, and right now, Wolf  is way too anxious to have him hammered....that's why I unvoted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, OK Mertex. You've been looking for a reason to vote me all game. You jumped off here to avoid any suspicion.
> 
> LOL scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep giving me reasons.  Why are you so anxious to have ika hammered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what reasons am I giving you? Name why you want to vote me. Real reasons that make me scum.
> 
> Because ika is worthless and has said he's going to be worthless. You do know I'm not the only one voting him right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe some others have already pointed them out.  And now twice you've accused me of being Scum, the second time just because I'm pointing out facts.  And where did I say I wanted to vote for you?  As for Ika being worthless, he stated something that may or may not be accurate stats.  All I know is that the first lynch, we really don't have much to go on,  so your reads on people are nothing but kerfuffle.  The fact that you want Ika hammered so fast, though, does seem scummy.
Click to expand...


Giving reads is how you play the game. Do you have any reads right now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know what. This is like hitting my head against a brick wall. 

I'd like more votes please. On me. When I'm lynched, I'll flip rebel. Go after the ones who are accusing me for stupid reasons when I'm gone. 

I'll join again when people are actually interested in playing the game for real. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already stated my reason.  We were at RVS and nobody had voted for him, I wasn't suspecting him of being scum.  I wouldn't cast a vote unless I had reason to think someone was scum, and right now, Wolf  is way too anxious to have him hammered....that's why I unvoted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, OK Mertex. You've been looking for a reason to vote me all game. You jumped off here to avoid any suspicion.
> 
> LOL scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep giving me reasons.  Why are you so anxious to have ika hammered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what reasons am I giving you? Name why you want to vote me. Real reasons that make me scum.
> 
> Because ika is worthless and has said he's going to be worthless. You do know I'm not the only one voting him right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe some others have already pointed them out.  And now twice you've accused me of being Scum, the second time just because I'm pointing out facts.  And where did I say I wanted to vote for you?  As for Ika being worthless, he stated something that may or may not be accurate stats.  All I know is that the first lynch, we really don't have much to go on,  so your reads on people are nothing but kerfuffle.  The fact that you want Ika hammered so fast, though, does seem scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving reads is how you play the game. Do you have any reads right now?
Click to expand...



Giving reads by applying logic is how you play the game.  You have claimed some people to be rebels based on what?  That they're joking around with you? 

Right now nobody has said anything that I can positively say they are scum.  You on the other hand, have made some grammar mistakes (which got Moonglow lynched as scum the first game) have accused people of being scum for silly reasons and are being way too anxious to have ika hammered.  So, I would have to put you in the "hmmm" category.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
Click to expand...

 
when did I defend Rosie? She is being defended by people and is now one of my top choices


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did I defend Rosie? She is being defended by people and is now one of my top choices
Click to expand...


Sorry Avi, I should of said Aye and FA_Q2. 

Rosie and FA are top suspects of both myself and Josh. I think there is something to this. I'd rather lynch worthless ika but if we have actual suspicious people, that's fine too. 

*Vote: RosieS*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, OK Mertex. You've been looking for a reason to vote me all game. You jumped off here to avoid any suspicion.
> 
> LOL scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep giving me reasons.  Why are you so anxious to have ika hammered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what reasons am I giving you? Name why you want to vote me. Real reasons that make me scum.
> 
> Because ika is worthless and has said he's going to be worthless. You do know I'm not the only one voting him right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe some others have already pointed them out.  And now twice you've accused me of being Scum, the second time just because I'm pointing out facts.  And where did I say I wanted to vote for you?  As for Ika being worthless, he stated something that may or may not be accurate stats.  All I know is that the first lynch, we really don't have much to go on,  so your reads on people are nothing but kerfuffle.  The fact that you want Ika hammered so fast, though, does seem scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving reads is how you play the game. Do you have any reads right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving reads by applying logic is how you play the game.  You have claimed some people to be rebels based on what?  That they're joking around with you?
> 
> Right now nobody has said anything that I can positively say they are scum.  You on the other hand, have made some grammar mistakes (which got Moonglow lynched as scum the first game) have accused people of being scum for silly reasons and are being way too anxious to have ika hammered.  So, I would have to put you in the "hmmm" category.
Click to expand...


You know something Mertex? Please do not address me again unless you have a specific question about the game that only I can answer.

Done.


----------



## tso!

So the first 7 pages are filled with set-up ignorance, and Wolfsister both townslipping and scumslipping. 

*sigh*


----------



## tso!

I don't really support the ika lynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi did not defend me and Aye merely pointed out that I am playing my town meta. Which you know, too, but are deliberately ignoring.
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> Wolfie is likely a mere guard rather than Queen.
> 
> That would piss off Wolfie, too! LOL
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's the most important thing. Pissing off Wolfie. What have you done in this game so far to scumhunt again? Accusing people is how you play. You should know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accusing people *wildly *is what both you and Ika are doing*.
> *
> He is doing so in a straightforward fashion; whereas you are attempting to deceive.
> 
> Thus you not only confirm my vote; you reassure me that I am not tunneling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


LOL-Where is ika wildly accusing anyone of anything?


----------



## tso!

Rosie, I'm fairly sure we know it's you, you don't actually have to sign every post.

Regards from TSO


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> some people defending Rosie too. Interesting



If you're referring to me in Post 310 above, "It comes off as typical Rosie to me.", then say so. You've played many games with Rosie.


Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did I defend Rosie? She is being defended by people and is now one of my top choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Avi, I should of said Aye and FA_Q2.
> 
> Rosie and FA are top suspects of both myself and Josh. I think there is something to this. I'd rather lynch worthless ika but if we have actual suspicious people, that's fine too.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
Click to expand...


I'm not actually defending her. I said Rosie's play so far reminds me of how she plays when she's town.


----------



## RosieS

tso! said:


> Rosie, I'm fairly sure we know it's you, you don't actually have to sign every post.
> 
> Regards from TSO



True, but it is not really for real ME if it does not have my Regards and my siggie.

I was aggressively and maliciously spoofed eons ago, so I remain:

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf.....
> 
> I only voted for Ika because no one else had voted for him and we were at RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi did not defend me and Aye merely pointed out that I am playing my town meta. Which you know, too, but are deliberately ignoring.
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> Wolfie is likely a mere guard rather than Queen.
> 
> That would piss off Wolfie, too! LOL
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's the most important thing. Pissing off Wolfie. What have you done in this game so far to scumhunt again? Accusing people is how you play. You should know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accusing people *wildly *is what both you and Ika are doing*.
> *
> He is doing so in a straightforward fashion; whereas you are attempting to deceive.
> 
> Thus you not only confirm my vote; you reassure me that I am not tunneling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Where is ika wildly accusing anyone of anything?
Click to expand...


He is saying that wildly lynching has a 60% success rate.

Even before he got here you were trying to prove that to be true.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice Aye and Avi defended Rosie. I don't think either one of those two are anything but rebels. I think House is a rebel too and Josh_B. Oh look, I'm defending 4 people. They must be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi did not defend me and Aye merely pointed out that I am playing my town meta. Which you know, too, but are deliberately ignoring.
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> Wolfie is likely a mere guard rather than Queen.
> 
> That would piss off Wolfie, too! LOL
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's the most important thing. Pissing off Wolfie. What have you done in this game so far to scumhunt again? Accusing people is how you play. You should know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accusing people *wildly *is what both you and Ika are doing*.
> *
> He is doing so in a straightforward fashion; whereas you are attempting to deceive.
> 
> Thus you not only confirm my vote; you reassure me that I am not tunneling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Where is ika wildly accusing anyone of anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is saying that wildly lynching has a 60% success rate.
> 
> Even before he got here you were trying to prove that to be true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Riiiiiight................................and this makes me scum because?


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi did not defend me and Aye merely pointed out that I am playing my town meta. Which you know, too, but are deliberately ignoring.
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> Wolfie is likely a mere guard rather than Queen.
> 
> That would piss off Wolfie, too! LOL
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the most important thing. Pissing off Wolfie. What have you done in this game so far to scumhunt again? Accusing people is how you play. You should know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accusing people *wildly *is what both you and Ika are doing*.
> *
> He is doing so in a straightforward fashion; whereas you are attempting to deceive.
> 
> Thus you not only confirm my vote; you reassure me that I am not tunneling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Where is ika wildly accusing anyone of anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is saying that wildly lynching has a 60% success rate.
> 
> Even before he got here you were trying to prove that to be true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight................................and this makes me scum because?
Click to expand...


Quoting myself from above:

But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.

That's why.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ika

its not accusing people really, its more of stating factulal eveidence


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the most important thing. Pissing off Wolfie. What have you done in this game so far to scumhunt again? Accusing people is how you play. You should know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing people *wildly *is what both you and Ika are doing*.
> *
> He is doing so in a straightforward fashion; whereas you are attempting to deceive.
> 
> Thus you not only confirm my vote; you reassure me that I am not tunneling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Where is ika wildly accusing anyone of anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is saying that wildly lynching has a 60% success rate.
> 
> Even before he got here you were trying to prove that to be true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight................................and this makes me scum because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting myself from above:
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost. 

And therefore that makes me scum.

Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.

So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.

Wow, just wow.

Kill me now.


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> I see the situation more as ika pushing his own opinions and agenda. ika is off doing his own thing and trying to solve the game through the way he personally sees best. That's not scum.
> 
> Advocating for a policy lynch on him is worse than anything he's said, and the manner in which it's being done is horrible. This is why I'm still voting House.



Right, because answering your question = advocating.

Your logic is terribad.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Because ika is worthless and has said he's going to be worthless. You do know I'm not the only one voting him right?



B-I-N-G-O


----------



## ScarletRage

Arden, ika is advocating that no one actually play the game. This wouldn't bother me so much as ika has already said that he doesn't want discussion just random voting. He's not acting in a protown manner for someone with that opinion.

He would be keeping in touch with the thread and just voting the players with the most votes. His refusal to act in alignment with his stated goals is scummy.

Given the fact, he's said he will provide no content, it's one of the rare policy lynches I endorse. Slots can be redeemed. Players can suddenly come out of lurking. A player who refuses to provide content cannot be forced into doing so but for rope.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing people *wildly *is what both you and Ika are doing*.
> *
> He is doing so in a straightforward fashion; whereas you are attempting to deceive.
> 
> Thus you not only confirm my vote; you reassure me that I am not tunneling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Where is ika wildly accusing anyone of anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is saying that wildly lynching has a 60% success rate.
> 
> Even before he got here you were trying to prove that to be true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight................................and this makes me scum because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting myself from above:
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
Click to expand...


Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Where is ika wildly accusing anyone of anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying that wildly lynching has a 60% success rate.
> 
> Even before he got here you were trying to prove that to be true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight................................and this makes me scum because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting myself from above:
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying that wildly lynching has a 60% success rate.
> 
> Even before he got here you were trying to prove that to be true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight................................and this makes me scum because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting myself from above:
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL
Click to expand...


Certainly! It is instructive for those who don't know you well.

Just as others have commented on what is typical for me; I just did the same for you.

When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight................................and this makes me scum because?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting myself from above:
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly! It is instructive for those who don't know you well.
> 
> Just as others have commented on what is typical for me; I just did the same for you.
> 
> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.

It would be better for town if I'm out.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting myself from above:
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly! It is instructive for those who don't know you well.
> 
> Just as others have commented on what is typical for me; I just did the same for you.
> 
> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.* I seriously want more votes on me.* There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
Click to expand...


Wow.....and we're supposed to take that as pro-town?  If you are a rebel why don't you try and prove to us that you are one instead of being challenging?  You want us to take Ika out because you think he's anti-town in his way of playing, yet you're doing the same thing.  

And, I'm not scum, I'm just scum hunting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting myself from above:
> 
> But my vote stays because lashing out wildly at a large number of players is distractive from being noticed as scum.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly! It is instructive for those who don't know you well.
> 
> Just as others have commented on what is typical for me; I just did the same for you.
> 
> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
Click to expand...


How is it better for town when we need you to help us find and lynch the scum? 

Ignore those that insist on getting you riled up. Read their posts, but don't respond to them. Giving them any type of response just adds to the fire they want to start.


----------



## MathBlade

Ugh I am so tempted to vote Ika just so this nonsense ends. Having the discussion circling around ika instead of hunting gets us nowhere.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly! It is instructive for those who don't know you well.
> 
> Just as others have commented on what is typical for me; I just did the same for you.
> 
> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.* I seriously want more votes on me.* There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.....and we're supposed to take that as pro-town?  If you are a rebel why don't you try and prove to us that you are one instead of being challenging?  You want us to take Ika out because you think he's anti-town in his way of playing, yet you're doing the same thing.
> 
> And, I'm not scum, I'm just scum hunting.
Click to expand...


You don't have to take it as pro-town and I don't have to prove I'm town either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly! It is instructive for those who don't know you well.
> 
> Just as others have commented on what is typical for me; I just did the same for you.
> 
> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it better for town when we need you to help us find and lynch the scum?
> 
> Ignore those that insist on getting you riled up. Read their posts, but don't respond to them. Giving them any type of response just adds to the fire they want to start.
Click to expand...


It's better because I have a hard time ignoring it and my reaction is a distraction and provides noise that scum can use to hide. It's similar to the distraction being caused by ika but in a different way. We both need to go. He has 4 votes. I have 3. I'd say one of us is getting lynched today unless scum steps up and does some seriously scummy shit. So I'm fine with it being me is all I am saying.


----------



## ★Arden

MathBlade said:


> Ugh I am so tempted to vote Ika just so this nonsense ends. Having the discussion circling around ika instead of hunting gets us nowhere.


Are you scum?


----------



## MathBlade

★Arden said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I am so tempted to vote Ika just so this nonsense ends. Having the discussion circling around ika instead of hunting gets us nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scum?
Click to expand...


Town...again. I really ought to get a tattoo on my ass that says I am town.

What about you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Arden is super defensive of ika to the point I'm starting to wonder if she's a guard right now. Pretty much her only involvement in the game has been to hard defend ika. Then again, if ika was the ruler, I wonder if he would be drawing so much attention to his anti-town play right now. He even threatened to self-hammer which I can't see a ruler doing considering they'd lose immediately. 

ika-why do you think mathblade is scum? Instead of asking someone if they are scum, you should say why you think they are or ask them questions like asking mathblade why she said she wants to vote ika now


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above should say Arden and not ika asking about mathblade


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> So the first 7 pages are filled with set-up ignorance, and Wolfsister both townslipping and scumslipping.
> 
> *sigh*



I do that a lot. Both townslip and scumslip. It's fun. You should try it sometime.


----------



## Avatar4321

MathBlade said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I am so tempted to vote Ika just so this nonsense ends. Having the discussion circling around ika instead of hunting gets us nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Town...again. I really ought to get a tattoo on my ass that says I am town.
> 
> What about you?
Click to expand...

 
how will that help? It's not like any of us will see your ass any time soon


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first 7 pages are filled with set-up ignorance, and Wolfsister both townslipping and scumslipping.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that a lot. Both townslip and scumslip. It's fun. You should try it sometime.
Click to expand...

 
don't scum slip unless you are scum.

I'm not seeing you as scum right now but I could be wrong. I don't think you'd be posting ad much if you were a guard or the queen. Maybe a usurper or something but probably rebel


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I am so tempted to vote Ika just so this nonsense ends. Having the discussion circling around ika instead of hunting gets us nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scum?
Click to expand...

 
cause the guards and king are just going to tell us.


----------



## ★Arden

Of course! Not purposefully, though.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wolfsister77, ika can very well be the ruler. Ika was trapped into his gamebreaking pregame. If he didn't do it, I would know he was scum immediately.

He lurked rather than being aggressive with his plan in the opening.

So if he's town, he has the choice to assist to make the best out of a bad decision or be lynched. Ika tends specialize in being anti-town but protown so maybe he has something good.#reachout

If he's scum, he should be stubborn here as he'd take the lynch for the team. This would allow the ruler to bus him.

If he's the ruler he's fucked.


----------



## ScarletRage

To be clear, I think ika would be more assertive as town but I am not 100% certain here.


----------



## MathBlade

★Arden said:


> Of course! Not purposefully, though.


God your play so reminds me of someone else I know on other forums. I just am so used to them having a different username. I swear I almost did @Fonti in my posts! 

If you aren't Fonti and are new you have a good streak about you. And your avatar is hot!


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Well let's see how ika reacts to some pressure then. 

*Vote: ika*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, changed my mind about SR. She's probably town based on her last several posts. I'm not going to go so far as mathblade in saying she's the towniest and I don't trust mathblade one bit but SR is now leaning town for me at this point. It would be much easier to figure people out with more postings from the rebels. Regardless of the criticisms I've received for how I play, I do have my ways of figuring people out and if you don't post much-or say much when you do-or you don't make much effort to actually play and figure things out-you are an instant FoS.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, when you use language like there is no way to figure things out the first day, why bother, (Mertex) or if you go after the person who is making the most effort to play, (several of you), or if you only want to criticise and contribute little else (Mertex, Rosie) you are immediately suspect. Also, going after the scummiest townie is a sure fire way to show your hand as scum. That does not mean you shouldn't go after me but it does show scum seeing blood in the water.

And I also find it suspect the OMGUS vote from FA and then the almost no interaction with the game otherwise and vote parking. This is not town FA. It is very much how he played as scum. He posts more as town. And Rosie has zero reason to vote me and when I questioned her about it and pulled apart her argument, she immediately went to a personal attack to try to get me upset. She has very little else to contribute to the game. She's likely scum also.

Mathblade is suspect for her lame ass post about me and vote using the same tired arguments that made no sense the last time. And Arden does nothing but defends ika which makes me suspicious of both of them. So Arden and Mathblade and ika are FoS territory. 

tso has nothing to say as well as ika so can't be sure of him. 

The rest of you are leaning rebel for now.


----------



## Shaitra

I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.  

While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.

Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> well, I'm not voting Ika right now. It seems like he doesn't mind being lynched, which also means that his lynch probably won't hurt the game. HOwever, if he's town he needs to get on board with some real lynching. Speaking of real lynching, the counter wagon to Wolfsister took place really fast. I can definitely see some motivation from wolfsister to be on it. But I'm not sure about others. I'll have to re read the game to see who's being suspcious, however with the scum not knowing each other, I may have to look at who is not being suspicious.
> 
> With the way people threw around so many soft claims, I'm wondering about RosieS. (it still bothers me that wolfsister is not voting her already) I can see two motivations for Rosie's "I can never be Royal" claim.
> 1. She really is the Ruler. "Let me be your ruler, you can call me Queen Bee And baby I'll rule (I'll rule I'll rule I'll rule)"
> 2. She is attempting to gambit by claiming to be the ruler, which will protect the true ruler.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of her and FA. Looking at the last vote count, I'm not liking the company I'm in after the flash jump to Ika.
> 
> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. The comments about



While his reasoning may be off, this looks like a rebel post because:

-Actively scumhunting and trying to figure things out

-Logically reasoning behind his decisions, well thought out post

-appears to be looking out for the rebel cause

So this is just one of many ways I have of seeing who is likely a rebel. So no Mertex, it isn't who is joking around with me.

I will say, that the joking around does help-it shows a relaxed mindset. And House, for example, is playing so different from when he was scum, that the likelihood of him being rebel is high. And just looking at how people I've played with a lot are behaving compared to scum or town, I can determine or at least guess their alignment.

And, by actively posting like I am and throwing all this out there, it generates a lot of discussion and keeps the game moving. 

So discuss...............................


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.
> 
> While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.
> 
> Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.



The best way for me to determine ika's alignment, is by seeing how he posts when the votes rack up like SR already pointed out.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister, you're the one that called town "they", you're the one that called several of us Scum for little or no reason,  you've been voting for everyone that votes for you,  you're the one that jumped on Ika's wagon immediately  and the one that was very anxious to hammer him.  You're right, that is scummy behavior on the first day.    Maybe they were honest mistakes, but nevertheless, they make you look scummy.
*



Vote:Wolfsister*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister, you're the one that called town "they", you're the one that called several of us Scum for little or no reason,  you've been voting for everyone that votes for you,  you're the one that jumped on Ika's wagon immediately  and the one that was very anxious to hammer him.  You're right, that is scummy behavior on the first day.    Maybe they were honest mistakes, but nevertheless, they make you look scummy.
> 
> *Vote:Wolfsister*



I'm shocked you did this. Shocked I tell you.

NOT

It's pretty much what I expected from you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister, you're the one that called town "they", you're the one that called several of us Scum for little or no reason,  you've been voting for everyone that votes for you,  you're the one that jumped on Ika's wagon immediately  and the one that was very anxious to hammer him.  You're right, that is scummy behavior on the first day.    Maybe they were honest mistakes, but nevertheless, they make you look scummy.
> 
> *Vote:Wolfsister*



While this probably makes you town, your play regarding me, shows me you have zero desire to change your anti-town play. You have to be the most self-centered, divisive townie I have ever seen play the game. You have been looking for a reason to vote me ever since I suspected you. You do this every, single game. You immediately vote for the person who suspects you and immediately call them scum. What have you done this game except hunt for reasons to go after me ever since I brought up that neutral comment. I have not seen you give one piece of analysis except to try to trash how I play and hunt up reasons to call me scum and vote me. Hell, last game as the doc, every person you protected was someone who defended you during the day and every person who suspects you in every single game you play, is immediately called scum by you. You never learn. I think it's just who you are. You completely ignored all my posts that could make me town and used the same shitty reasons that have already been debunked to call me scum. You didn't ask why I did all that above because you don't care. You only think about yourself and do not know how to play as a team member.

I would like more votes please.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex/Wolf can you guys set aside your debate for today do we can vote people who refuse to play?

@Wake *VC and prod on OldSchool please*


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.

PM'ing TheOldSchool.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote
*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Don't expect any more input from me. I am not wasting any more time.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.4*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0):
House (1):* _★Arden_
*ika (4):* _Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0):
Mertex (0):
RosieS (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (2):* _TheOldSchool, ika_
*Shaitra (0):
tso! (0):
TheOldSchool (0):
Wolfsister77 (4):* _FA_Q2, RosieS, Mathblade, Mertex_

*Not Voting (3):* _tso!, Shaitra, Wolfsister77_


~ With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
~ Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.
~ Giving reads and making accusations are part of Mafia.
~ Where's my little buddy? @TheOldSchool 

1.1 | 1.2​


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Also, when you use language like there is no way to figure things out the first day, why bother, (Mertex) or if you go after the person who is making the most effort to play, (several of you), or if you only want to criticise and contribute little else (Mertex, Rosie) you are immediately suspect. Also, going after the scummiest townie is a sure fire way to show your hand as scum. That does not mean you shouldn't go after me but it does show scum seeing blood in the water.
> 
> And I also find it suspect the OMGUS vote from FA and then the almost no interaction with the game otherwise and vote parking. This is not town FA. It is very much how he played as scum. He posts more as town. And Rosie has zero reason to vote me and when I questioned her about it and pulled apart her argument, she immediately went to a personal attack to try to get me upset. She has very little else to contribute to the game. She's likely scum also.
> 
> Mathblade is suspect for her lame ass post about me and vote using the same tired arguments that made no sense the last time. And Arden does nothing but defends ika which makes me suspicious of both of them. So Arden and Mathblade and ika are FoS territory.
> 
> tso has nothing to say as well as ika so can't be sure of him.
> 
> The rest of you are leaning rebel for now.



I am not personally attacking you and I do not much appreciate your false accusation of such.

I am tearing to bits what you are posting in this game.

Now you are saying that joking around shows a "relaxed mindset". 

The other end of the joking around was me!! With a townish relaxed mindset!

You are doing backflips over Josh_B.

His accusing me of being scum is based on the "cuteseyness" of what you call a "relaxed mindset"!!!

If you do not want to be called on the carpet for posting logical inconsistencies, Wolfie, don't post logical inconsistencies!!

Josh_B also needs to get back in here, because other players have said I am not what HE said I am, and all he does about that is disappear.

These are not personal attacks, but attacks on how you and Josh_B are misplaying Day One.

And if you don't want what you post shredded into little bits, do not continually scumrread me; particularly when others are telling you this is my town play.

As I :have said, too: I am not Royal, or Usurper, or Guard.

That is plain English. What and why are you continually miscomprehending here?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when you use language like there is no way to figure things out the first day, why bother, (Mertex) or if you go after the person who is making the most effort to play, (several of you), or if you only want to criticise and contribute little else (Mertex, Rosie) you are immediately suspect. Also, going after the scummiest townie is a sure fire way to show your hand as scum. That does not mean you shouldn't go after me but it does show scum seeing blood in the water.
> 
> And I also find it suspect the OMGUS vote from FA and then the almost no interaction with the game otherwise and vote parking. This is not town FA. It is very much how he played as scum. He posts more as town. And Rosie has zero reason to vote me and when I questioned her about it and pulled apart her argument, she immediately went to a personal attack to try to get me upset. She has very little else to contribute to the game. She's likely scum also.
> 
> Mathblade is suspect for her lame ass post about me and vote using the same tired arguments that made no sense the last time. And Arden does nothing but defends ika which makes me suspicious of both of them. So Arden and Mathblade and ika are FoS territory.
> 
> tso has nothing to say as well as ika so can't be sure of him.
> 
> The rest of you are leaning rebel for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not personally attacking you and I do not much appreciate your false accusation of such.
> 
> I am tearing to bits what you are posting in this game.
> 
> Now you are saying that joking around shows a "relaxed mindset".
> 
> The other end of the joking around was me!! With a townish relaxed mindset!
> 
> You are doing backflips over Josh_B.
> 
> His accusing me of being scum is based on the "cuteseyness" of what you call a "relaxed mindset"!!!
> 
> If you do not want to be called on the carpet for posting logical inconsistencies, Wolfie, don't post logical inconsistencies!!
> 
> Josh_B also needs to get back in here, because other players have said I am not what HE said I am, and all he does about that is disappear.
> 
> These are not personal attacks, but attacks on how you and Josh_B are misplaying Day One.
> 
> And if you don't want what you post shredded into little bits, do not continually scumrread me; particularly when others are telling you this is my town play.
> 
> As I :have said, too: I am not Royal, or Usurper, or Guard.
> 
> That is plain English. What and why are you continually miscomprehending here?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


LOL-You say you tore apart my posts into shreds yet that is exactly what I did with every one of your reasons for voting me. You say you don't like being scumread when others say you are town. Hello? Others are saying I'm town and you are scumreading me for nothing. No, you aren't really attacking Josh. Just me, and I'll give you an example. Finally, you telling everyone you are not a royal, usurper, guard does not mean I am going to believe it. I'm going to have to see more than that. 

Here's the personal attack. I have no problem with anything you said to me EXCEPT for this post. 



RosieS said:


> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, regarding the backflips you say I'm doing over Josh-go back and read the post explaining why I am currently townreading him. I have a right to state my opinion on any of the other players in any way I feel is best. The problem is that some of you immediately scumread me and vote me for it on bad reasoning. Then attack me for using bad reasoning. It's annoying. Give me a good case against me. Tell me your reads of the other players. Because so many refuse to do either and instead are just going to vote me and go after me for stupid things, while ignoring anything else I say, then yes, I am going to get really fucking frustrated in case you haven't noticed. It's a waste of my time to play under those conditions. 

When people want to play the game for real, I'll play, just like I always do. In the meantime I'm done banging my head against the wall and will do no more.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when you use language like there is no way to figure things out the first day, why bother, (Mertex) or if you go after the person who is making the most effort to play, (several of you), or if you only want to criticise and contribute little else (Mertex, Rosie) you are immediately suspect. Also, going after the scummiest townie is a sure fire way to show your hand as scum. That does not mean you shouldn't go after me but it does show scum seeing blood in the water.
> 
> And I also find it suspect the OMGUS vote from FA and then the almost no interaction with the game otherwise and vote parking. This is not town FA. It is very much how he played as scum. He posts more as town. And Rosie has zero reason to vote me and when I questioned her about it and pulled apart her argument, she immediately went to a personal attack to try to get me upset. She has very little else to contribute to the game. She's likely scum also.
> 
> Mathblade is suspect for her lame ass post about me and vote using the same tired arguments that made no sense the last time. And Arden does nothing but defends ika which makes me suspicious of both of them. So Arden and Mathblade and ika are FoS territory.
> 
> tso has nothing to say as well as ika so can't be sure of him.
> 
> The rest of you are leaning rebel for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not personally attacking you and I do not much appreciate your false accusation of such.
> 
> I am tearing to bits what you are posting in this game.
> 
> Now you are saying that joking around shows a "relaxed mindset".
> 
> The other end of the joking around was me!! With a townish relaxed mindset!
> 
> You are doing backflips over Josh_B.
> 
> His accusing me of being scum is based on the "cuteseyness" of what you call a "relaxed mindset"!!!
> 
> If you do not want to be called on the carpet for posting logical inconsistencies, Wolfie, don't post logical inconsistencies!!
> 
> Josh_B also needs to get back in here, because other players have said I am not what HE said I am, and all he does about that is disappear.
> 
> These are not personal attacks, but attacks on how you and Josh_B are misplaying Day One.
> 
> And if you don't want what you post shredded into little bits, do not continually scumrread me; particularly when others are telling you this is my town play.
> 
> As I :have said, too: I am not Royal, or Usurper, or Guard.
> 
> That is plain English. What and why are you continually miscomprehending here?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-You say you tore apart my posts into shreds yet that is exactly what I did with every one of your reasons for voting me. You say you don't like being scumread when others say you are town. Hello? Others are saying I'm town and you are scumreading me for nothing. No, you aren't really attacking Josh. Just me, and I'll give you an example. Finally, you telling everyone you are not a royal, usurper, guard does not mean I am going to believe it. I'm going to have to see more than that.
> 
> Here's the personal attack. I have no problem with anything you said to me EXCEPT for this post.
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I stated a piece of your meta for all to take into consideration.

Nothing personal, just business.

If you don't want to read about how you gnaw the scenery, don't gnaw the scenery.

This stuff is really simple.

Don't go away mad, don't do away at all; just do a better job on your gameplay.

When you do, I will stop vote parking you.

It really is not too much to ask.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Go, not do. Typo!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

And that is the reason I don't want to do any more Rosie. Because you just admitted you are voting for me for what you call bad game play. I have done nothing but try to play and I get criticized and called scum for it repeatedly. It gets super frustrating after awhile.

I'm not going to put up with that. I am not going to be insulted like that and that's exactly what it is to me. I am one of the few here who is actively trying to play so I don't fucking like it when people tell me I suck and vote me for nothing. 

I simply will not play under those conditions. When they stop, and it goes back into Mafia playing that I like and play well with, I will do so. Until then, I am done. It's as simple as that. No further explanation is necessary.


----------



## RosieS

Voting based on bad gameplay beats the hell outta sheeping a noob here who votes based on "cuteseyness".

The difference, and correctness of voting on gameplay, is incredibly clear.

The only other thing I can do is beat you over the head with being wrong for voting for me when I am replete with towntells. Wrong is wrong is wrong with your vote.

But I do not like to nag.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex/Wolf can you guys set aside your debate for today do we can vote people who refuse to play?
> 
> @Wake *VC and prod on OldSchool please*




@Scarlet

I just gave my reasons and voted.  I thought that was what we were supposed to do.  I'm not biting on all that personal stuff.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Voting based on bad gameplay beats the hell outta sheeping a noob here who votes based on "cuteseyness".
> 
> The difference, and correctness of voting on gameplay, is incredibly clear.
> 
> The only other thing I can do is beat you over the head with being wrong for voting for me when I am replete with towntells. Wrong is wrong is wrong with your vote.
> 
> But I do not like to nag.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



And I do not like to be insulted. It sucks when you say you are town, others do, yet you are still being scumread doesn't it? And no, voting on game play is not correct. That is opinion and nothing else. The main reason I am being voted is for being active and contributing while others who don't do shit and barely speak are ignored.

I am not voting you or anyone right now? And like I said over and over, I am not going to vote or contribute to any more scumhunting because people use it as an excuse to insult me and vote for me. It's the USMB meta. 

So no thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex/Wolf can you guys set aside your debate for today do we can vote people who refuse to play?
> 
> @Wake *VC and prod on OldSchool please*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Scarlet
> 
> I just gave my reasons and voted.  I thought that was what we were supposed to do.  I'm not biting on all that personal stuff.
Click to expand...


You should listen to what I said and what others have said about you in the past. It will make you a better player.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.

@Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.

@Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting based on bad gameplay beats the hell outta sheeping a noob here who votes based on "cuteseyness".
> 
> The difference, and correctness of voting on gameplay, is incredibly clear.
> 
> The only other thing I can do is beat you over the head with being wrong for voting for me when I am replete with towntells. Wrong is wrong is wrong with your vote.
> 
> But I do not like to nag.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do not like to be insulted. It sucks when you say you are town, others do, yet you are still being scumread doesn't it? And no, voting on game play is not correct. That is opinion and nothing else. The main reason I am being voted is for being active and contributing while others who don't do shit and barely speak are ignored.
> 
> I am not voting you or anyone right now? And like I said over and over, I am not going to vote or contribute to any more scumhunting because people use it as an excuse to insult me and vote for me. It's the USMB meta.
> 
> So no thanks.
Click to expand...


Where did you get that voting on gameplay is incorrect? Voting on meta changes, voting on grammatical errors, voting on reactions are ALL voting on gameplay.

C'mon. Quit making excuses and improve YOUR gameplay from here  on out.

I want to know I did not waste my life putting up a wall of good info based on your postings in Game 6.

If others benefit, that is a plus, too.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting based on bad gameplay beats the hell outta sheeping a noob here who votes based on "cuteseyness".
> 
> The difference, and correctness of voting on gameplay, is incredibly clear.
> 
> The only other thing I can do is beat you over the head with being wrong for voting for me when I am replete with towntells. Wrong is wrong is wrong with your vote.
> 
> But I do not like to nag.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do not like to be insulted. It sucks when you say you are town, others do, yet you are still being scumread doesn't it? And no, voting on game play is not correct. That is opinion and nothing else. The main reason I am being voted is for being active and contributing while others who don't do shit and barely speak are ignored.
> 
> I am not voting you or anyone right now? And like I said over and over, I am not going to vote or contribute to any more scumhunting because people use it as an excuse to insult me and vote for me. It's the USMB meta.
> 
> So no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that voting on gameplay is incorrect? Voting on meta changes, voting on grammatical errors, voting on reactions are ALL voting on gameplay.
> 
> C'mon. Quit making excuses and improve YOUR gameplay from here  on out.
> 
> I want to know I did not waste my life putting up a wall of good info based on your postings in Game 6.
> 
> If others benefit, that is a plus, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You are voting me because you don't like how I play. That is a shitty reason to vote some one. And you are acting like you are better than me or any one else. You are not Rosie. I will play how I damn well please and when you and Mertex and others vote me out because of it, when I am shown to be town, you are the ones who are going to look like shitty players.


----------



## RosieS

ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.
> 
> @Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.



Fine.

*Vote: Josh_B
*
For using a STOOPID reason to vote. And especially because drive-by voting is always Scum Central.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting based on bad gameplay beats the hell outta sheeping a noob here who votes based on "cuteseyness".
> 
> The difference, and correctness of voting on gameplay, is incredibly clear.
> 
> The only other thing I can do is beat you over the head with being wrong for voting for me when I am replete with towntells. Wrong is wrong is wrong with your vote.
> 
> But I do not like to nag.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do not like to be insulted. It sucks when you say you are town, others do, yet you are still being scumread doesn't it? And no, voting on game play is not correct. That is opinion and nothing else. The main reason I am being voted is for being active and contributing while others who don't do shit and barely speak are ignored.
> 
> I am not voting you or anyone right now? And like I said over and over, I am not going to vote or contribute to any more scumhunting because people use it as an excuse to insult me and vote for me. It's the USMB meta.
> 
> So no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that voting on gameplay is incorrect? Voting on meta changes, voting on grammatical errors, voting on reactions are ALL voting on gameplay.
> 
> C'mon. Quit making excuses and improve YOUR gameplay from here  on out.
> 
> I want to know I did not waste my life putting up a wall of good info based on your postings in Game 6.
> 
> If others benefit, that is a plus, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are voting me because you don't like how I play. That is a shitty reason to vote some one. And you are acting like you are better than me or any one else. You are not Rosie. I will play how I damn well please and when you and Mertex and others vote me out because of it, when I am shown to be town, you are the ones who are going to look like shitty players.
Click to expand...


I voted you due to your crappy play. Crappy play is offer Scum play.

If you have a good reason for your c-r-a-p-p-y play, let's hear it.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

offer = often

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting based on bad gameplay beats the hell outta sheeping a noob here who votes based on "cuteseyness".
> 
> The difference, and correctness of voting on gameplay, is incredibly clear.
> 
> The only other thing I can do is beat you over the head with being wrong for voting for me when I am replete with towntells. Wrong is wrong is wrong with your vote.
> 
> But I do not like to nag.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do not like to be insulted. It sucks when you say you are town, others do, yet you are still being scumread doesn't it? And no, voting on game play is not correct. That is opinion and nothing else. The main reason I am being voted is for being active and contributing while others who don't do shit and barely speak are ignored.
> 
> I am not voting you or anyone right now? And like I said over and over, I am not going to vote or contribute to any more scumhunting because people use it as an excuse to insult me and vote for me. It's the USMB meta.
> 
> So no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that voting on gameplay is incorrect? Voting on meta changes, voting on grammatical errors, voting on reactions are ALL voting on gameplay.
> 
> C'mon. Quit making excuses and improve YOUR gameplay from here  on out.
> 
> I want to know I did not waste my life putting up a wall of good info based on your postings in Game 6.
> 
> If others benefit, that is a plus, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are voting me because you don't like how I play. That is a shitty reason to vote some one. And you are acting like you are better than me or any one else. You are not Rosie. I will play how I damn well please and when you and Mertex and others vote me out because of it, when I am shown to be town, you are the ones who are going to look like shitty players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted you due to your crappy play. Crappy play is offer Scum play.
> 
> If you have a good reason for your c-r-a-p-p-y play, let's hear it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...




@Wake

*Replace me please.*


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.
> 
> @Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.



@Scarlet.  I voted for Wolfsister due to the reasons I gave.  Also, I happen to know that WS gets very agitated and threatens to quit when she has been scum, before.
If I'm wrong, well, it won't be the first time.    She claims that she has the right to state her opinion on any of the other players in any way she feels best, but then bemoans those of us who state our opinion on her gameplay.  She continues to use anti-town play (bolded below). 

Most of us have been the cause of a wagon at one time or another.  We give our defense and hope it is believed, we don't threaten.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Also, regarding the backflips you say I'm doing over Josh-go back and read the post explaining why I am currently townreading him. *I have a right to state my opinion on any of the other players in any way I feel is best.* The problem is that some of you immediately scumread me and vote me for it on bad reasoning. Then attack me for using bad reasoning. It's annoying. Give me a good case against me. Tell me your reads of the other players. Because so many refuse to do either and instead are just going to vote me and go after me for stupid things, while ignoring anything else I say, then yes, I am going to get really fucking frustrated in case you haven't noticed. *It's a waste of my time to play under those conditions. *
> 
> When people want to play the game for real, I'll play, just like I always do. *In the meantime I'm done banging my head against the wall and will do no more.*


----------



## House

Wolf, maybe you should focus less on the words being used and more on the intent behind those words.

It is easy to get knocked off track by a player's attacks, but those posts are easier to deal with when you ask yourself what effects such posts are designed to have.

This was a hard lesson I learned "over there", if you remember.


----------



## Avatar4321

you want to be replaced again wolf?


----------



## Shaitra

Avi, who are you seeing as rebels and guards/king right now?


----------



## Avatar4321

scarlet and wolf seem pretty town so far I their game play.

ika and Rosie I'm suspecting since they have had people defending them. Other than that. Who knows.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> how many mislynches are there before the tyrants win?



This post rings bells for me.

1) Phrased in a way that makes scum the subject instead of town
2) Downplays the phrasing by using a pseudonym for scum that isn't really needed just to appear critical of them.
3) Looks like something Avatar would be more likely to answer than ask.
4) Not a one of those statements are definitive scum tells, but that doesn't change the fact it comes across that way to me.

*Vote: Avatar0987654321234567890*


----------



## House

Also, he's pretty heavy on suspecting players that have a couple of others defending them when the smart play for scum in the early game is to let votes melt off naturally as players flit from one wagon to the next.

Seems like an easy plot to look helpful while modifying town.


----------



## House

Misdirecting*


----------



## House

House said:


> Also, he's pretty heavy on suspecting players that have a couple of others defending them when the smart play for scum in the early game is to let votes melt off naturally as players flit from one wagon to the next.
> 
> Seems like an easy ploy to look helpful while misdirecting town.


----------



## ScarletRage

@House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.

If you're in, vote ika.


----------



## House

So... you want to take ika's idea, and lynch him for advocating it?

That's interesting.


----------



## Avatar4321

I wanted to know how many chances we had to kill the tyrant house. I think you were just looking for an excuse to vote for me since I had a vote on you earlier. I'll make a note of it


----------



## ika

yes vote me so i can be out of this stupid game and watch the obviscum titus lead everyone to downfall


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> I wanted to know how many chances we had to kill the tyrant house. I think you were just looking for an excuse to vote for me since I had a vote on you earlier. I'll make a note of it


Note away, I see you have nothing to say on my other comment.

I'll make a note of it.


----------



## House

ika said:


> yes vote me so i can be out of this stupid game and watch the obviscum titus lead everyone to downfall



Hey if you have a read, share it. I'm sure we'd welcome your productive participation more than an idea that has been rejected and apparently co-opted.


----------



## House

In other news, Avatar's squirming tells me I may be onto something.


----------



## ika

titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.
> 
> @Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Scarlet.  I voted for Wolfsister due to the reasons I gave.  Also, I happen to know that WS gets very agitated and threatens to quit when she has been scum, before.
> If I'm wrong, well, it won't be the first time.    She claims that she has the right to state her opinion on any of the other players in any way she feels best, but then bemoans those of us who state our opinion on her gameplay.  She continues to use anti-town play (bolded below).
> 
> Most of us have been the cause of a wagon at one time or another.  We give our defense and hope it is believed, we don't threaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, regarding the backflips you say I'm doing over Josh-go back and read the post explaining why I am currently townreading him. *I have a right to state my opinion on any of the other players in any way I feel is best.* The problem is that some of you immediately scumread me and vote me for it on bad reasoning. Then attack me for using bad reasoning. It's annoying. Give me a good case against me. Tell me your reads of the other players. Because so many refuse to do either and instead are just going to vote me and go after me for stupid things, while ignoring anything else I say, then yes, I am going to get really fucking frustrated in case you haven't noticed. *It's a waste of my time to play under those conditions. *
> 
> When people want to play the game for real, I'll play, just like I always do. *In the meantime I'm done banging my head against the wall and will do no more.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


WTF? I ask to replace out and you come back with this garbage after a replace out post? You are lying straight up and it's pretty fucking low class as well. 

I never got agitated and asked to replace as scum. I took a legitimate V/LA due to family issues and got modkilled for breaking my hex spell 3 times when I was called a liar for it. You know that since you were one of my partners in that game. You also know that isn't alignment indicative for me to get agitated and ask to quit because I did it as town which you are refusing to say here because then you'd have to admit I might be town and you are set on voting me as scum and have been for days because I suspected you and said so. As soon as I said it again today, you pulled crap out of your ass to vote me. Which is what you always do to people who suspect you and exactly what I was so sure you would do. It's how you play. You don't play for town's benefit. You play for your own.

And the most laughable thing is, if I say I won't play that's anti-town and worth a vote. However, ika does it and you defend him for it. 

LOL.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?



^Another reason to suspect Avatar, as he is well aware that all role PM's are right here in the thread.


----------



## Mertex

@Wolfisister77

Your post asking to be replaced wasn't there when I started to type my post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> @Wolfisister77
> 
> Your post asking to be replaced wasn't there when I started to type my post.



Yet you mentioned me getting agitated and threatening to quit making me scum. If you didn't see that post, why did you even bring that up? I hadn't asked to quit before that.


----------



## House

I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:

*Avatar* - Scum
★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
MathBlade - Leaning Scum
ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
RosieS - Leaning Town
Josh_B - Town

I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.


----------



## ★Arden

Hmmm.

I can't tell if House is scum anymore or if he just has horrible people skills.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town



LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.

Good one House.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> So... you want to take ika's idea, and lynch him for advocating it?
> 
> That's interesting.



Absolutely not. He's not advocating no discussion. Even now, he's pushing me as scum.

His idea is no discussion. Period. Random vote. He's not abding by it. That's why I'm pushing him. His wagon was at L-2 and then disbanded for... who knows?

@ika, Can I crumb rebel? Nope. Ok. 

@House, ika only townreads me if I'm a PR and he knows what it is. Period.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
Click to expand...


Then why didn't you chastize me for reaching out to you and Rosie?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Another reason to suspect Avatar, as he is well aware that all role PM's are right here in the thread.
Click to expand...

 
so you not knowing we need to kill the usurper to win is evidence that I am a guard? That's new.


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I can't tell if House is scum anymore or if he just has horrible people skills.


 
could be both


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
Click to expand...


The bickering is why she's a soft read and not a hard one.  If you have questions about my read, ask.  You assume too much.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Another reason to suspect Avatar, as he is well aware that all role PM's are right here in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you not knowing we need to kill the usurper to win is evidence that I am a guard? That's new.
Click to expand...


Oh look, more misrep.  Thanks for building my self-confidence on your opinion.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why didn't you chastize me for reaching out to you and Rosie?
Click to expand...


Because I decided to ignore it instead.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Wolfsister*

Sorry. That answer isn't going to fly. I didn't see you ignore anything in the last few games, even if you disagreed with it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bickering is why she's a soft read and not a hard one.  If you have questions about my read, ask.  You assume too much.
Click to expand...


I'd rather be a smart ass. It's more fun.


----------



## House

House said:


> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.



To illustrate what I meant with this statement, since people like to skip shit that matters in their haste to get back to the bickering, I will post the reasons for my read against ScarletRage.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> [Vote]Wolfsister[/vote]
> 
> I cannot believe I missed that Josh. Usually I am better with such word slips.
> 
> @ika, if you're wanting a random vote and no discussion, your vote should always be on the player with the most votes.
> 
> We already went over on Skype during pregame  why that strategy is mostly beneficial to the scums and no town should go along. If you believe it, comply.






Criticizing ika's plan here.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> No. I am saying we should vote the scummiest person. If that person happens to have the most votes ok.
> 
> You are the scummiest at the moment.






Reinforcing her position here.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.






Co-opting ika's strategy here and turning it on him.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House  No. Wolf didn't open as hard trying to setupspec. She joined in votes on people doing that. If she OMGUSed she hit everyone. Here, you were oddly absent from that. Her tone is hostile as if you are a scumread but she then defends you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course her tone is hostile.  I'm an asshole.  Are you thick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of whether you are an ass, her tone was hostile with scumreads and not hostile towards townreads. Look at the shift in the last game.
Click to expand...





Overreaching to support a Wolf wagon here.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> Saying Wolf is my biggest scumread is not "rushing a lynch". I have said I want to hear from people. Wolf acts scummy, I want her dead. That doesn't matter whether she has 5 votes or 5 million votes.
> 
> House, how can you say you're parking on policy lynch until we are out of RVS when you yourself said RVS ended after I vote you?






Misrep of my post here.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> People hunt in their own ways. As long as their ways are internally consistent (glares at ika) then however they hunt is fine.






Defending unproductive bickering in this post.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex/Wolf can you guys set aside your debate for today do we can vote people who refuse to play?
> 
> @Wake VC and prod on OldSchool please






Yet asking for it to stop in this one... inconsistent Scarlet is inconsistent.  Of course, that was likely a set-up for:



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.
> 
> @Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.






Manipulating the Bicker Twins in an effort to hook their votes onto her target.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.






Subtle accusation with no support here.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
Click to expand...





If there was any doubt her post was accusatory, that eliminated it.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can if you use common sense. Your guards won't bus Day 1. Freeing the king to be aggressive.
Click to expand...





This is just stupid.



Spoiler






ScarletRage said:


> Arden, ika is advocating that no one actually play the game. This wouldn't bother me so much as ika has already said that he doesn't want discussion just random voting. He's not acting in a protown manner for someone with that opinion.
> 
> He would be keeping in touch with the thread and just voting the players with the most votes. His refusal to act in alignment with his stated goals is scummy.
> 
> Given the fact, he's said he will provide no content, it's one of the rare policy lynches I endorse. Slots can be redeemed. Players can suddenly come out of lurking. A player who refuses to provide content cannot be forced into doing so but for rope.






Bad logic is bad.  Just because ika endorses random votes doesn't mean he's going to allow himself to be manipulated by numbers.  Scum would like for that to happen, though.

No way I was going to clutter my reads thread with that for everybody I have a read on.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Another reason to suspect Avatar, as he is well aware that all role PM's are right here in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you not knowing we need to kill the usurper to win is evidence that I am a guard? That's new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, more misrep.  Thanks for building my self-confidence on your opinion.
Click to expand...

 
where did I misrep you? You cited the reason I originally voted for you and pretend that your mistake is mine.

more reason to think you're just voting for me because I voted for you


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I can't tell if House is scum anymore or if he just has horrible people skills.



My people skills blow, but that's irrelevant to my reads.


Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come house doesn't know about the fact that the rebels need to take out the usurper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Another reason to suspect Avatar, as he is well aware that all role PM's are right here in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you not knowing we need to kill the usurper to win is evidence that I am a guard? That's new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, more misrep.  Thanks for building my self-confidence on your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I misrep you? You cited the reason I originally voted for you and pretend that your mistake is mine.
> 
> more reason to think you're just voting for me because I voted for you
Click to expand...


The misrep was your statement that I used that situation as part of my read against you, when I've said no such thing.

Stop assuming you know me.  You don't.  And you damn sure don't know the way I think.

Try asking questions instead of making stupid ass assumptions, and you might not come across like a steaming pile of scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To illustrate what I meant with this statement, since people like to skip shit that matters in their haste to get back to the bickering, I will post the reasons for my read against ScarletRage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Vote]Wolfsister[/vote]
> 
> I cannot believe I missed that Josh. Usually I am better with such word slips.
> 
> @ika, if you're wanting a random vote and no discussion, your vote should always be on the player with the most votes.
> 
> We already went over on Skype during pregame  why that strategy is mostly beneficial to the scums and no town should go along. If you believe it, comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing ika's plan here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I am saying we should vote the scummiest person. If that person happens to have the most votes ok.
> 
> You are the scummiest at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing her position here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-opting ika's strategy here and turning it on him.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House  No. Wolf didn't open as hard trying to setupspec. She joined in votes on people doing that. If she OMGUSed she hit everyone. Here, you were oddly absent from that. Her tone is hostile as if you are a scumread but she then defends you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course her tone is hostile.  I'm an asshole.  Are you thick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of whether you are an ass, her tone was hostile with scumreads and not hostile towards townreads. Look at the shift in the last game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overreaching to support a Wolf wagon here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Wolf is my biggest scumread is not "rushing a lynch". I have said I want to hear from people. Wolf acts scummy, I want her dead. That doesn't matter whether she has 5 votes or 5 million votes.
> 
> House, how can you say you're parking on policy lynch until we are out of RVS when you yourself said RVS ended after I vote you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misrep of my post here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> People hunt in their own ways. As long as their ways are internally consistent (glares at ika) then however they hunt is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending unproductive bickering in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex/Wolf can you guys set aside your debate for today do we can vote people who refuse to play?
> 
> @Wake VC and prod on OldSchool please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet asking for it to stop in this one... inconsistent Scarlet is inconsistent.  Of course, that was likely a set-up for:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.
> 
> @Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulating the Bicker Twins in an effort to hook their votes onto her target.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle accusation with no support here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was any doubt her post was accusatory, that eliminated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can if you use common sense. Your guards won't bus Day 1. Freeing the king to be aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden, ika is advocating that no one actually play the game. This wouldn't bother me so much as ika has already said that he doesn't want discussion just random voting. He's not acting in a protown manner for someone with that opinion.
> 
> He would be keeping in touch with the thread and just voting the players with the most votes. His refusal to act in alignment with his stated goals is scummy.
> 
> Given the fact, he's said he will provide no content, it's one of the rare policy lynches I endorse. Slots can be redeemed. Players can suddenly come out of lurking. A player who refuses to provide content cannot be forced into doing so but for rope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad logic is bad.  Just because ika endorses random votes doesn't mean he's going to allow himself to be manipulated by numbers.  Scum would like for that to happen, though.
> 
> No way I was going to clutter my reads thread with that for everybody I have a read on.
Click to expand...

 
bad logic is bad. Absolutely right. Which is why we should question your attempt to argue that I'm a bad guy because you didn't know we needed to kill the usurper. It's bad logic.

if we aren't lynching ika I may as well go back to house. After all bad logic is bad logic


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To illustrate what I meant with this statement, since people like to skip shit that matters in their haste to get back to the bickering, I will post the reasons for my read against ScarletRage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Vote]Wolfsister[/vote]
> 
> I cannot believe I missed that Josh. Usually I am better with such word slips.
> 
> @ika, if you're wanting a random vote and no discussion, your vote should always be on the player with the most votes.
> 
> We already went over on Skype during pregame  why that strategy is mostly beneficial to the scums and no town should go along. If you believe it, comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing ika's plan here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I am saying we should vote the scummiest person. If that person happens to have the most votes ok.
> 
> You are the scummiest at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing her position here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-opting ika's strategy here and turning it on him.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House  No. Wolf didn't open as hard trying to setupspec. She joined in votes on people doing that. If she OMGUSed she hit everyone. Here, you were oddly absent from that. Her tone is hostile as if you are a scumread but she then defends you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course her tone is hostile.  I'm an asshole.  Are you thick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of whether you are an ass, her tone was hostile with scumreads and not hostile towards townreads. Look at the shift in the last game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overreaching to support a Wolf wagon here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Wolf is my biggest scumread is not "rushing a lynch". I have said I want to hear from people. Wolf acts scummy, I want her dead. That doesn't matter whether she has 5 votes or 5 million votes.
> 
> House, how can you say you're parking on policy lynch until we are out of RVS when you yourself said RVS ended after I vote you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misrep of my post here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> People hunt in their own ways. As long as their ways are internally consistent (glares at ika) then however they hunt is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending unproductive bickering in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex/Wolf can you guys set aside your debate for today do we can vote people who refuse to play?
> 
> @Wake VC and prod on OldSchool please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet asking for it to stop in this one... inconsistent Scarlet is inconsistent.  Of course, that was likely a set-up for:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.
> 
> @Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulating the Bicker Twins in an effort to hook their votes onto her target.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle accusation with no support here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was any doubt her post was accusatory, that eliminated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can if you use common sense. Your guards won't bus Day 1. Freeing the king to be aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden, ika is advocating that no one actually play the game. This wouldn't bother me so much as ika has already said that he doesn't want discussion just random voting. He's not acting in a protown manner for someone with that opinion.
> 
> He would be keeping in touch with the thread and just voting the players with the most votes. His refusal to act in alignment with his stated goals is scummy.
> 
> Given the fact, he's said he will provide no content, it's one of the rare policy lynches I endorse. Slots can be redeemed. Players can suddenly come out of lurking. A player who refuses to provide content cannot be forced into doing so but for rope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad logic is bad.  Just because ika endorses random votes doesn't mean he's going to allow himself to be manipulated by numbers.  Scum would like for that to happen, though.
> 
> No way I was going to clutter my reads thread with that for everybody I have a read on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bad logic is bad. Absolutely right. Which is why we should question your attempt to argue that I'm a bad guy because you didn't know we needed to kill the usurper. It's bad logic.
> 
> if we aren't lynching ika I may as well go back to house. After all bad logic is bad logic
Click to expand...


Go for it.  idgaf.


----------



## House

I love the fact that I riled Avatar up so much with my piddly ass opinion. 

Tells me I'm onto something.

After all, if I was dead wrong and he was town, there would be nothing to be so defensive about when a lone townie with shitty people skills starts poking him with a stick.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> My people skills blow, but that's irrelevant to my reads.





House said:


> a lone townie with shitty people skills




This is hysterically funny.

But it makes you town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Wolfsister*
> 
> Sorry. That answer isn't going to fly. I didn't see you ignore anything in the last few games, even if you disagreed with it.



Thank You.

((Hugs))


----------



## House

Might as well start posting my reasoning for the other reads so folks can reference it when they get over their soap opera addiction.

We'll start with MathBlade since there's so little to go over.



MathBlade said:


> I think there are three people whose alignment is pretty obvious
> 
> Scarlet Rage -- Towniest town town that ever towned.
> 
> Wolf -- That math is atrocious and the grammar in it is just *ugh* -- very likely scum if Ika is town.
> 
> Ika -- If Ika is town then very likely Wolf scum. If ika scum then Wolf very likely town. The wagons got way too close to each other and Ika's play doesn't have as much picture/usual trolling as other games. However with how fast this formed after Wolf's I am considering Wolf as a potential ruler.
> 
> Normally if a player didn't self hammer I would vote ika here and see who hammers. In this case though that would end discussion. If we get close to EOD without a lynch I can move it to Ika.
> 
> Vote WolfSister77



Looks like ScarletRage has an alt account, with this post (aside from the ika/Wolf contrast bit, which is completely unsupported).

And... pretty much nothing of substance since.


----------



## Josh_B

FA_Q2 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm not voting Ika right now. It seems like he doesn't mind being lynched, which also means that his lynch probably won't hurt the game. HOwever, if he's town he needs to get on board with some real lynching. Speaking of real lynching, the counter wagon to Wolfsister took place really fast. I can definitely see some motivation from wolfsister to be on it. But I'm not sure about others. I'll have to re read the game to see who's being suspcious, however with the scum not knowing each other, I may have to look at who is not being suspicious.
> 
> With the way people threw around so many soft claims, I'm wondering about RosieS. (it still bothers me that wolfsister is not voting her already) I can see two motivations for Rosie's "I can never be Royal" claim.
> 1. She really is the Ruler. "Let me be your ruler, you can call me Queen Bee And baby I'll rule (I'll rule I'll rule I'll rule)"
> 2. She is attempting to gambit by claiming to be the ruler, which will protect the true ruler.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of her and FA. Looking at the last vote count, I'm not liking the company I'm in after the flash jump to Ika.
> 
> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. The comments about
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are speaking of:
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.
> 
> *sniff*  I smell guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal use of deodorant will prevent that.
> 
> FoS: House
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see the logical connection here?  Why is that statement scummy?
Click to expand...


The implication of the Right "guard" deodorant statement was poor soft claim. It's implied use claims preventing the guards from being found.


----------



## ScarletRage

@House, 

The fact we disagree on a read hardly registers as a misrep. I am pretty sure your atagonism is wildly different from here.

You shift from claiming that I am encouraging useless bickering and on the other hand I am encouraging united fronts and scummy? You do not understand so you jump to scum. That is the same thing that happens.

Wolf and Mertex conflict served a lot of purpose at the start and got the game going. Now that I am townreading them both the argument serves little purpose.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> @JoshB, are you arguing that Rosie crumbed she was the king? Not really getting your point. A king would not crumb they are the king most likely because the guards know who the king is. I could see Rosie as guard but king crumbing is unlikely.



King crumbing = protecting the king. I am in agreement with this.  RosieS *is* a guard.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Might as well start posting my reasoning for the other reads so folks can reference it when they get over their soap opera addiction.
> 
> We'll start with MathBlade since there's so little to go over.
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are three people whose alignment is pretty obvious
> 
> Scarlet Rage -- Towniest town town that ever towned.
> 
> Wolf -- That math is atrocious and the grammar in it is just *ugh* -- very likely scum if Ika is town.
> 
> Ika -- If Ika is town then very likely Wolf scum. If ika scum then Wolf very likely town. The wagons got way too close to each other and Ika's play doesn't have as much picture/usual trolling as other games. However with how fast this formed after Wolf's I am considering Wolf as a potential ruler.
> 
> Normally if a player didn't self hammer I would vote ika here and see who hammers. In this case though that would end discussion. If we get close to EOD without a lynch I can move it to Ika.
> 
> Vote WolfSister77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ScarletRage has an alt account, with this post (aside from the ika/Wolf contrast bit, which is completely unsupported).
> 
> And... pretty much nothing of substance since.
Click to expand...

Mathblade and I are twins. She lives with me.


----------



## Josh_B

House said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in all it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. i.e. attempting to locate her scum buddies/soft claiming so she can be found. *House also get's the FoS*.
> 
> *VOTE: RosieS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Screwing around? That's lolworthy.
> 
> Have at it, bro.
Click to expand...


This is why House gets the FoS. I've upgraded it to being a Hand.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf and Mertex conflict served a lot of purpose at the start and got the game going. Now that I am townreading them both the argument serves little purpose.



But you are voting for me.

Which is it? Am I scum or town?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and Mertex conflict served a lot of purpose at the start and got the game going. Now that I am townreading them both the argument serves little purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are voting for me.
> 
> Which is it? Am I scum or town?
Click to expand...

I thought you were town at the point of the reachout. You were ignoring things though and that caused a 180.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Unvote*


This pings my scumdar so hard that my neighbors came over and asked me about the nonsensical beeping noise. WHY did you just unvote your top scum read? 
Is is because of something that mertex said? Or because you weren't serious voting Rosie in the first place?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> The fact we disagree on a read hardly registers as a misrep.
> 
> Wow... how can you misrep the misrep I pointed out?  You're like a wizard, or somesuch.
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 8 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum  <- Click it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure your atagonism is wildly different from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am... a *wild and crazy* guy!
> 
> (Kudos to those that get it)
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shift from claiming that I am encouraging useless bickering and on the other hand I am encouraging united fronts and scummy? You do not understand so you jump to scum. That is the same thing that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair point.  Damned shame that isn't all there is to my read, eh?
Click to expand...


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> The fact we disagree on a read hardly registers as a misrep.



Wow... how can you misrep the misrep I pointed out?  You're like a wizard, or somesuch.

Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 8 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum  <- Click it.




ScarletRage said:


> I am pretty sure your atagonism is wildly different from here.



I am... a *wild and crazy* guy!

(Kudos to those that get it)



ScarletRage said:


> You shift from claiming that I am encouraging useless bickering and on the other hand I am encouraging united fronts and scummy? You do not understand so you jump to scum. That is the same thing that happens.



Fair point.  Damned shame that isn't all there is to my read, eh?

(Fix't)


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we serious lynch Rosie. Also, the comment that she made to house about deodorant, in all it's cutesyness appeared to have some scum motivation. i.e. attempting to locate her scum buddies/soft claiming so she can be found. *House also get's the FoS*.
> 
> *VOTE: RosieS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Screwing around? That's lolworthy.
> 
> Have at it, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why House gets the FoS. I've upgraded it to being a Hand.
Click to expand...


Allow me to give you one so you have a full set.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well start posting my reasoning for the other reads so folks can reference it when they get over their soap opera addiction.
> 
> We'll start with MathBlade since there's so little to go over.
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are three people whose alignment is pretty obvious
> 
> Scarlet Rage -- Towniest town town that ever towned.
> 
> Wolf -- That math is atrocious and the grammar in it is just *ugh* -- very likely scum if Ika is town.
> 
> Ika -- If Ika is town then very likely Wolf scum. If ika scum then Wolf very likely town. The wagons got way too close to each other and Ika's play doesn't have as much picture/usual trolling as other games. However with how fast this formed after Wolf's I am considering Wolf as a potential ruler.
> 
> Normally if a player didn't self hammer I would vote ika here and see who hammers. In this case though that would end discussion. If we get close to EOD without a lynch I can move it to Ika.
> 
> Vote WolfSister77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ScarletRage has an alt account, with this post (aside from the ika/Wolf contrast bit, which is completely unsupported).
> 
> And... pretty much nothing of substance since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathblade and I are twins. She lives with me.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.  That didn't stop you from going at each other's throats in the last game.


----------



## Josh_B

RosieS said:


> For using a STOOPID reason to vote. And especially because drive-by voting is always Scum Central.


Sorry, I'm not as active in this game as I'd like to be. I can't help it if your soft claim was so blatant that it might as well be a hard claim. If you were using it to scum hunt(gambit), you'd be saying the people voting you are town. Not the opposite.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.



That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.

Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
Click to expand...


You are a crap player because your play is all kinds of scummy and you are bickering with more than just me.

Mertex has obviously stepped down and you eagerly grabbed the Drama Queen crown. With vulgar insults, besides. You really wanna keep that crown badly, Miss Potty Mouth.

And I thought you said you were leaving? Got lost finding the exit?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Josh_B said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> For using a STOOPID reason to vote. And especially because drive-by voting is always Scum Central.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not as active in this game as I'd like to be. I can't help it if your soft claim was so blatant that it might as well be a hard claim. If you were using it to scum hunt(gambit), you'd be saying the people voting you are town. Not the opposite.
Click to expand...


I have no need to gambit.

You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.

You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.

Try again.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a crap player because your play is all kinds of scummy and you are bickering with more than just me.
> 
> Mertex has obviously stepped down and you eagerly grabbed the Drama Queen crown. With vulgar insults, besides. You really wanna keep that crown badly, Miss Potty Mouth.
> 
> And I thought you said you were leaving? Got lost finding the exit?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You are as nasty in this game as you were to me in game 2 as scum so bite me. You get what you give. You've been shitty to me, don't expect anything less than crap in return.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> 
> 
> This pings my scumdar so hard that my neighbors came over and asked me about the nonsensical beeping noise. WHY did you just unvote your top scum read?
> Is is because of something that mertex said? Or because you weren't serious voting Rosie in the first place?
Click to expand...


Because I got pissed at Rosie and Mertex picking at me and didn't want to play any more. I do that a lot. It's not alignment indicative for me regardless if scum tries to tell you otherwise.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and Mertex conflict served a lot of purpose at the start and got the game going. Now that I am townreading them both the argument serves little purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are voting for me.
> 
> Which is it? Am I scum or town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were town at the point of the reachout. You were ignoring things though and that caused a 180.
Click to expand...


I was ignoring it on purpose because I was in a bad mood.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @House,
> 
> The fact we disagree on a read hardly registers as a misrep. I am pretty sure your atagonism is wildly different from here.
> 
> You shift from claiming that I am encouraging useless bickering and on the other hand I am encouraging united fronts and scummy? You do not understand so you jump to scum. That is the same thing that happens.
> 
> *Wolf and Mertex conflict *served a lot of purpose at the start and got the game going. Now that I am townreading them both the argument serves little purpose.



Whoa....there has been no Wolf/Mertex conflict.  I haven't responded to any of WS attacks.  She and Rosie are the ones that are going at it.  Please get the names straight.
I love it when all I'm doing is posting my reads and voting and I get accused of attacking and having conflicts...the only one with conflicts here is WS, getting all pissy and personal, but find one of my posts where I have done anything other than what is allowed in the game and I'll be sure to eat my words.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
Click to expand...


My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.

You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).

If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a crap player because your play is all kinds of scummy and you are bickering with more than just me.
> 
> Mertex has obviously stepped down and you eagerly grabbed the Drama Queen crown. With vulgar insults, besides. You really wanna keep that crown badly, Miss Potty Mouth.
> 
> And I thought you said you were leaving? Got lost finding the exit?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


BTW-Calling me a crap player in every post to try to upset me and buddying up to Mertex who you said in the last game you didn't want to play with any more, does not read town to me.

Imagine that.


----------



## Josh_B

ika said:


> titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.


Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random


RosieS said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> For using a STOOPID reason to vote. And especially because drive-by voting is always Scum Central.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not as active in this game as I'd like to be. I can't help it if your soft claim was so blatant that it might as well be a hard claim. If you were using it to scum hunt(gambit), you'd be saying the people voting you are town. Not the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no need to gambit.
> 
> You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.
> 
> You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong. 
-You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims. 

What is town and what is not to you?
What do you think I should expect from USMB?


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Because I got pissed at Rosie and Mertex picking at me and didn't want to play any more. I do that a lot. It's not alignment indicative for me regardless if scum tries to tell you otherwise.



That's just people being scum. Ad hom's have their place. But try to make people explain their attacks. Don't let them sit empty.


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?



I know you didn't ask me, but I'm going to chime in anyway...

USMB has a very different atmosphere than what you are used to, your expectations of logic and rationale are adorably naive.

If you run across a block of time with nothing to do, you might consider reading up on previous games here. It is... enlightening.

Which, btw, is why I'm glad to see some folks from MS over here. I'm hoping the experienced folks from over there can help us develop as players.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bickering is why she's a soft read and not a hard one.  If you have questions about my read, ask.  You assume too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather be a smart ass. It's more fun.
Click to expand...


Aww, I'm rubbing off on Wolfie!

See? I *can* be a good influence!


----------



## Wolfsister77

FoS: RosieS-continuous attacks, her nastiness reminds me of her game 2 play as scum, none of the relaxed friendly Rosie of game 5 when she was town.
Mertex: Anti-town play, typical of her town game, however since Rosie is defending her somewhat she's an FoS-watch out, she might double vote me for suspecting her
SR: town
Josh: obvtown
House: town
ika: Arden's defense of him and his rushing in to say something when it looks like he's going to be lynched moves him into FoS
Avi: moves from town to FoS due to defensiveness to House's attacks and playing like the silent lurker he did as scum
mathblade: Who the hell knows? Votes for me, then says nothing
tso and TheOldSchool: are they still playing, nothing
Arden: Mostly defends ika and makes random comments that don't add to the discussion-leaning scum here
Aye: town
Shaitra: town
FA: Pretty scummy OMGUS vote on me and barely posts-he barely posted as scum either and is pretty much playing like he did then

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bickering is why she's a soft read and not a hard one.  If you have questions about my read, ask.  You assume too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather be a smart ass. It's more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, I'm rubbing off on Wolfie!
> 
> See? I *can* be a good influence!
Click to expand...


Yep, You help a lot believe it or not. And this is not scum buddying either, LOL.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.
> 
> You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).
> 
> If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.
Click to expand...


That's BS and you know.    WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her, and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?  That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?\

Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.


----------



## RosieS

Josh_B said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> For using a STOOPID reason to vote. And especially because drive-by voting is always Scum Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not as active in this game as I'd like to be. I can't help it if your soft claim was so blatant that it might as well be a hard claim. If you were using it to scum hunt(gambit), you'd be saying the people voting you are town. Not the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no need to gambit.
> 
> You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.
> 
> You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
Click to expand...


No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.

Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).

USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.

Capische?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra: town



Explain, please.  In as much detail as possible, if you would.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.
> 
> You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).
> 
> If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.    WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her, and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?  That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?\
> 
> Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
Click to expand...


That's right cuz as ruler, I'd definitely want to draw this much attention to myself.

Or more likely I'm a rebel who doesn't give a shit if I come off scummy and am acting like I always do as town but you are so determined to see my as scum for suspecting you, that you are blinded to anything else.

And if you opened your eyes and saw how many times Rosie called me a crappy player, you could see where I can tell her to shove it where the sun don't shine. 

The only problem I have with you is your anti-town, looking out for #1 play that you always do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra: town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain, please.  In as much detail as possible, if you would.
Click to expand...


Well, she's always quiet whether town or scum. She is somewhat trying to figure out players alignments and is asking typical questions that she always does as town. I can go pull her posts and look into it more. She was a lurker as scum too but because she lurks as both alignments, she's a tough read. But I have a lot of other people who are acting way scummier than she is, so I feel comfortable putting her in town for the moment. That can change.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> That's BS and you know.



Yep, anti-town pay is definitely BS. Glad we're in agreement.



Mertex said:


> WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her



Hmm. Don't see what Wolfie has to do with my read on you, but I hope it felt good to get that off your chestesses.



Mertex said:


> and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?
> 
> Pretty much, although for different reasons than the train you are driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you being intentionally obtuse? She takes such questioning personally ALL the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point to one of my posts *in this game *where I claimed you attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's right cuz as ruler, I'd definitely want to draw this much attention to myself.
> 
> Or more likely I'm a rebel who doesn't give a shit if I come off scummy and am acting like I always do as town but you are so determined to see my as scum for suspecting you, that you are blinded to anything else.
> 
> And if you opened your eyes and saw how many times Rosie called me a crappy player, you could see where I can tell her to shove it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> The only problem I have with you is your anti-town, looking out for #1 play that you always do.



As Scum in Game 3, you didn't waste any time getting into a snit with Ropey, so why would it be different here?

I'm just posting what I have observed, I haven't attacked you personally nor will I, if you want to do that, you go ahead. 

I don't understand why being called Scum makes you so angry that you have to lash out with personal attacks?  It's just a game, if you're Scum we're supposed to find you out.  Just because you say you're not doesn't mean you're not. 

And,  when I list my reasons and vote I'm anti-town, but you can list a bunch of people as Scum and that makes you pro-town?  That's self-serving logic if you ask me.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> That's BS and you know.



Yep, anti-town play is definitely BS. Glad we're in agreement.



Mertex said:


> WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her



Hmm. Don't see what Wolfie has to do with my read on you, but I hope it felt good to get that off your chestesses.



Mertex said:


> and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?



Pretty much, although for different reasons than the train you are driving.



Mertex said:


> That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?



Are you being intentionally obtuse? She takes such questioning personally ALL the time.



Mertex said:


> Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.



Point to one of my posts *in this game *where I claimed you attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.


Fix't


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right cuz as ruler, I'd definitely want to draw this much attention to myself.
> 
> Or more likely I'm a rebel who doesn't give a shit if I come off scummy and am acting like I always do as town but you are so determined to see my as scum for suspecting you, that you are blinded to anything else.
> 
> And if you opened your eyes and saw how many times Rosie called me a crappy player, you could see where I can tell her to shove it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> The only problem I have with you is your anti-town, looking out for #1 play that you always do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Scum in Game 3, you didn't waste any time getting into a snit with Ropey, so why would it be different here?
> 
> I'm just posting what I have observed, I haven't attacked you personally nor will I, if you want to do that, you go ahead.
> 
> I don't understand why being called Scum makes you so angry that you have to lash out with personal attacks?  It's just a game, if you're Scum we're supposed to find you out.  Just because you say you're not doesn't mean you're not.
> 
> And,  when I list my reasons and vote I'm anti-town, but you can list a bunch of people as Scum and that makes you pro-town?  That's self-serving logic if you ask me.
Click to expand...


I list a bunch of people as scum cuz that's how you play the game. You read people and say why you suspect them or don't. You immediately vote a person and call them scum when they suspect you for any reason you can think of. I haven't really seen you do much else but discuss me this game. The tunnelling is obvious that you and Rosie are doing and guess what? I don't like to be tunnelled. Who knew? 

Ropey isn't here to defend himself and can't comment so I'll pass on that drama thank you very much. Being called scum for good reasons doesn't make me angry. Being called scum because of stupid ones, does. Being called scum and having my play attacked every time I make a move does indeed piss me off.  And my anger had a lot to do with the constant attack on my play and being called a crappy player over and over and I got sick of that shit and got pissed. It adds nothing to the game and I don't have to deal with that garbage and won't.


----------



## ika

the reason people flare at being scum read when they are not scum is b/c they know that fact and they are emotional based players. those said players don't act in logic sense and instead go more based of guts and randomness.

ask titus, she has experienced firsthand my rage.

players liek those you have to look for mindset rather then play


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well start posting my reasoning for the other reads so folks can reference it when they get over their soap opera addiction.
> 
> We'll start with MathBlade since there's so little to go over.
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are three people whose alignment is pretty obvious
> 
> Scarlet Rage -- Towniest town town that ever towned.
> 
> Wolf -- That math is atrocious and the grammar in it is just *ugh* -- very likely scum if Ika is town.
> 
> Ika -- If Ika is town then very likely Wolf scum. If ika scum then Wolf very likely town. The wagons got way too close to each other and Ika's play doesn't have as much picture/usual trolling as other games. However with how fast this formed after Wolf's I am considering Wolf as a potential ruler.
> 
> Normally if a player didn't self hammer I would vote ika here and see who hammers. In this case though that would end discussion. If we get close to EOD without a lynch I can move it to Ika.
> 
> Vote WolfSister77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ScarletRage has an alt account, with this post (aside from the ika/Wolf contrast bit, which is completely unsupported).
> 
> And... pretty much nothing of substance since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathblade and I are twins. She lives with me.
Click to expand...

 
then I suppose if she opts for the tattoo you could verify it


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.
> 
> You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).
> 
> If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.    WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her, and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?  That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?\
> 
> Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right cuz as ruler, I'd definitely want to draw this much attention to myself.
> 
> Or more likely I'm a rebel who doesn't give a shit if I come off scummy and am acting like I always do as town but you are so determined to see my as scum for suspecting you, that you are blinded to anything else.
> 
> And if you opened your eyes and saw how many times Rosie called me a crappy player, you could see where I can tell her to shove it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> The only problem I have with you is your anti-town, looking out for #1 play that you always do.
Click to expand...


And your verbal diarrhea is anti-town crappy play.

Plus you have now added on a schizoid-type of crappy play, which is also noted - but just by me so far.

Did I tell you your gameplay in this Game 6 is full of major league suckage?

Well, Queen of Drama, I am telling you now.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and guess what people? I have a potty mouth when I get angry. It's not alignment indicative for me. I generally work on this since I have a 5 year old who picks up on everything but online, different story. We are all adults here even if we don't always act like it so deal with it or vote me out if you don't like it.

I simply do not give a fuck.


----------



## ika

wolf: close the thread, go out for a walk or take a break for 30ish mins. its what i do when shit like this happens.


----------



## ika

has wolfy played a scum game yet?


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.
> 
> You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).
> 
> If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.    WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her, and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?  That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?\
> 
> Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right cuz as ruler, I'd definitely want to draw this much attention to myself.
> 
> Or more likely I'm a rebel who doesn't give a shit if I come off scummy and am acting like I always do as town but you are so determined to see my as scum for suspecting you, that you are blinded to anything else.
> 
> And if you opened your eyes and saw how many times Rosie called me a crappy player, you could see where I can tell her to shove it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> The only problem I have with you is your anti-town, looking out for #1 play that you always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your verbal diarrhea is anti-town crappy play.
> 
> Plus you have now added on a schizoid-type of crappy play, which is also noted - but just by me so far.
> 
> Did I tell you your gameplay in this Game 6 is full of major league suckage?
> 
> Well, Queen of Drama, I am telling you now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Why yes, Rosie you have done nothing but tell me you think I suck and my play sucks which is why I think you are scum cuz that's how you play as scum. I've seen you do absolutely nothing else this game but attack me. 

You are an aggressive bitch as both alignments but much worse as scum. 

Get bent.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, anti-town pay is definitely BS. Glad we're in agreement.
Click to expand...

Except I haven't done anything anti-town except vote for Wolfsister.  I didn't realize that she was off limits and that you had inside info that she was confirmed Town, so that my voting for her makes me anti-town.





> Hmm. Don't see what Wolfie has to do with my read on you, but I hope it felt good to get that off your chestesses.


It does when you read my statement where I compare our behavior in this game and your read on each of us.
You're claiming that I am anti-town, why?  Because I voted for WS and gave my reasons?   Wolf goes on a tirade, making personal attacks, and you get a null read on her.



> Are you being intentionally obtuse? She takes such questioning personally ALL the time.


Oh, I see, we're supposed to consider it Town behavior because she takes questioning personally? 

All I have done is post my reasons why I voted for her.  I don't understand why you and WS and perhaps some others are taking that as being anti-town, and accusing me of being anti-town.  I asked you to point to one of my posts in this game where I have attacked WS or anyone for that matter, and I see that you couldn't find one.
And, I'm the one being intentionally obtuse?


----------



## RosieS

ika said:


> has wolfy played a scum game yet?



Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.

Just like now.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and BTW Rosie-

I don't give a fuck what you think of me so if you could kindly go back to playing the game and stop attacking me that would be lovely.

Or you can keep it up and I'll shove it down your throat and make you gag on it.

You pick.


----------



## Avatar4321

thinking house is trying to draw attention to himself with illogical arguments. Which means he could be a guard trying to get attention away from the ruler. More reason for me to stay on ika imho.

wolf I'm not lurking. I am just not going to get involved with your squabbles that happen every game. My time is precious and I told you guys before we started this game that I wasn't going to be on tons.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> has wolfy played a scum game yet?



Yep! She's more frustrated as scum than she is now. Go check out Game 3 here. It ended abruptly.


----------



## MathBlade

*Sigh* Can't we all just get along??

:/ I think Wolf is likely scum.

Also I think scum in House/Scarlet Rage not sure which.

I think Rosie is town.

Rest I am unsure of yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me. 

You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now. 

Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.


----------



## Wake

*I view venting in a Mafia game as healthy. Therapeutic, almost. If I haven't screamed once within three games then that's not normal.  Just keep it within bounds (not going ballistic on family members, pets, etc).*


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

 
have to disagree here. She tries to hide more in the background when she draws scum. Feels like her town game.

atleast if we go by prior play. It's possible she has improved her game being surrounded by scum last game


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *I view venting in a Mafia game as healthy. Therapeutic, almost. If I haven't screamed once within three games then that's not normal.  Just keep it within bounds (not going ballistic on family members, pets, etc).*


 
I don't think I've ever screamed except in the dead zone when people miss obvious clues


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Random thought here:

If this game was being televised as a reality show, USMB Mafia would be at the top of the ratings for reality shows.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me.
> 
> You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now.
> 
> Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.
Click to expand...


Rosie was far worse as scum in Game 2. She was pretty much telling everyone she was going to get them. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> *Sigh* Can't we all just get along??
> 
> :/ I think Wolf is likely scum.
> 
> Also I think scum in House/Scarlet Rage not sure which.
> 
> I think Rosie is town.
> 
> Rest I am unsure of yet.



I'm glad you feel that way. You were dead wrong about me last game when you called me scum all game and you are dead wrong now. When you call me scum, I know I gotta be town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

To add to Rosie's scum meta, she was almost bragging in her posts then about what she could do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me.
> 
> You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now.
> 
> Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie was far worse as scum in Game 2. She was pretty much telling everyone she was going to get them. LOL
Click to expand...


I believe she told me I was making the wrong enemies and should watch out or something to that effect in game 2 as scum when I suspected her. She's nasty as scum to anyone who suspects her and is nasty as town to anyone she thinks as scum. Regardless, I can't stand that kind of play. It makes me really, really, pissy. In case you haven't noticed. LOL


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, anti-town pay is definitely BS. Glad we're in agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I haven't done anything anti-town except vote for Wolfsister.  I didn't realize that she was off limits and that you had inside info that she was confirmed Town, so that my voting for her makes me anti-town.
Click to expand...


You're mistaken. I don't give a shit what your read is on her or why.

Not my circus, not my monkeys.

All I care about are my reads and sharing them with town.




Mertex said:


> Hmm. Don't see what Wolfie has to do with my read on you, but I hope it felt good to get that off your chestesses.
> 
> 
> 
> It does when you read my statement where I compare our behavior in this game and your read on each of us.
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't. Wolfie has zip to do with my read of you. Nothing.



Mertex said:


> You're claiming that I am anti-town, why?



Wow, thank you for asking a question... even if you opted not to wait for an answer.

You are anti-town because you are going to do what you are going to do and tough shit if it's bad for town when you do it.  Sort of like all this drama queen bullshit.



Mertex said:


> Because I voted for WS and gave my reasons?



Nope, scroll up.  



Mertex said:


> Wolf goes on a tirade, making personal attacks, and you get a null read on her.



Boo fucking hoo? Irrelevant whining is irrelevant.  My read on her has nothing to do with you and vice versa.



Mertex said:


> Are you being intentionally obtuse? She takes such questioning personally ALL the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see, we're supposed to consider it Town behavior because she takes questioning personally?
Click to expand...


Take it however you want. I'm not trying to tell you what to think.



Mertex said:


> All I have done is post my reasons why I voted for her.



Bad liar is bad. You are a drama queen. 



Mertex said:


> I don't understand why you and WS and perhaps some others are taking that as being anti-town, and accusing me of being anti-town.



Why whoever thinks whatever is irrelevant to me at this point. That includes you.



Mertex said:


> I asked you to point to one of my posts in this game where I have attacked WS or anyone for that matter, and I see that you couldn't find one.



I didn't look because it's a retardulous question that bears no relevance to my read.



Mertex said:


> And, I'm the one being intentionally obtuse?



Apparently.


----------



## Wake

*With Mafia, the general make-up of the game is why passions can boil over. For example, let's say TierShift is Town. He KNOWS in the deepest depths of his soul that he's Town. Innocent. However, no one else knows this fact. Scum, assuming we're not looking at multiple factions, knows this, too. So what's an honest guy to do? Scum are going to come at him and try to get him lynched or discredited every decent chance they get.

Screaming you're Town isn't going to convince others you're Town, or make Scum stop trying to mislynch you. What you've got to do is behave like a member of Town. This means being respectful. Nice. Believe it or not, you can laugh and have high spirits in this game. It's all about mindset. Being pro-Town means being active, honest, detailed, and willing to help and shed light on things. It takes patience, too. Some Townies play differently. Some will try really hard to push your buttons to see if you'll react as your Town-self or your Scum-self. Others develop into patient and methodical hunters, quietly combing over minute details in search of the smallest discrepancy or tell.

You know you're Town. Showing your faith in yourself being Town is OK, but it's not evidence of anything. You've got to wade in, say your piece, engage and otherwise be helpful. Others are going to push your buttons, or call you Scum relentlessly, or hound you to the very depths of Hades itself (I am notorious for this). Engage, but show calmness, too. That calmness can shake the opposition up, and give you a sense of control. Someone who is very aggressive... is very easy to outmaneuver if you know how. Same with those who are defensive.

...if you think about it, it may be true that those players Scumreading you are actually Town, and are also going crazy hopped up on paranoia and intense curiosity. If players weren't Scumreading you, or engaging you (even if negatively), or were agreeing with you too much.... I'd be truly worried. Every single time someone dares ask me for information I view it as an opportunity. An opportunity to not just answer honestly and thoroughly, but a very good window to lob questions or share ideas, too.

Thick skin is a must. You gotta do what you gotta do to stir discussion without getting antagonized. I've learned to be extremely resilient, which allows me to plow onward ceaselessly until every ounce of possible data is extracted. Resilience is a very useful thing to have in this game.*


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> Also I think scum in House/Scarlet Rage not sure which.


Where is your logic for the "either/or scenario you are implying, here?

Such posts (this is the second time) look like you are lining up lynches.

"Lynch X; if X is town, then lynch Y."

If I'm scum, it has nothing to do with Scarlet. Or vice versa.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf is coming off as town (rebel) to me. Ya'll can call me whatever ya'll want for saying that, but what I've seen from her to this point is her town game. 

Rosie is also reading town to me. I've seen her play both sides in this game, but this is what I've seen from her when she's been town before. As town, when she has her eyes set on a target, it's 'no hands barred'. 

House - town for now. This game is a complete 180 from he was scum last time.

Mertex - town. When she played scum, she was lurking and rarely posting. She was so good at hiding out, I forgot she was in the game. 

Math - null - need to see more from

TSO - null - need to see more from

ika - hard to read in that he wants to random vote (lynch) people instead of us playing the game by talking things out. 

ScarletRage - town for now


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me.
> 
> You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now.
> 
> Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.
Click to expand...


And you are FoC - full of crap. I have done plenty in this game other than pick on poor widdle you. But that is all you can see.

Something I never posted to Mertex but I am to you. Grow the hell up. You are behaving more crappy than any five year old; except that they have the good grace to be embarrassed about it.

You can't even crappily muster that.

Besides being a liar. All the Full of Crap that you won't play, want to be replaced out and all your other nonsense.

There is absolutely no reason to believe  a word you post.

And look. Grown-ups can be a grown up AND not use vulgarities. Immature females, especially,, cannot.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thing is Wake, everyone plays the game differently and what works for one, doesn't always work for another. Everyone has a different personality and deals with different personality types in different ways. Some people react calmly to being antagonized and some get pissed and some get defensive. I don't see any point in this game, in insulting others repeatedly like Rosie is doing and has done to someone every game because her crappy play is to try to bring someone else down and every single time, it has been a town player she's done it to. 

It causes a huge distraction and if she's town, then she suck as town at being respectful and scumhunting. She just picks out targets and attacks. 

It's BS. I've been on the receiving end of it twice. Once when she was scum and I was town going after her and her going after me now because she thinks I'm scum.

Her way of playing the game sucks for players like me and if she was a player at MS, I'd blacklist her and never play in a game with here. Here I have no choice. I get along fine with her when I'm not a target of her attacks but I DO NOT when I am.

It's never going to be pleasant in these games when she's attacking me. Period.


----------



## ika

tell me when the fit fest is over k?


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me.
> 
> You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now.
> 
> Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are FoC - full of crap. I have done plenty in this game other than pick on poor widdle you. But that is all you can see.
> 
> Something I never posted to Mertex but I am to you. Grow the hell up. You are behaving more crappy than any five year old; except that they have the good grace to be embarrassed about it.
> 
> You can't even crappily muster that.
> 
> Besides being a liar. All the Full of Crap that you won't play, want to be replaced out and all your other nonsense.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to believe  a word you post.
> 
> And look. Grown-ups can be a grown up AND not use vulgarities. Immature females, especially,, cannot.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself bitch.


----------



## Wake

*Excessive flaming can be abusive, though. You can flame, but please keep it in check. It's also Anti-Town and everything Scum could ever want to see happen.*


----------



## Josh_B

RosieS said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> For using a STOOPID reason to vote. And especially because drive-by voting is always Scum Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not as active in this game as I'd like to be. I can't help it if your soft claim was so blatant that it might as well be a hard claim. If you were using it to scum hunt(gambit), you'd be saying the people voting you are town. Not the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no need to gambit.
> 
> You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.
> 
> You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee. 
One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rosie is now on ignore. If that's against the rules Wake, you can take me out of the game.


----------



## Wake

*It's alright to ignore players.

If passions continue to boil over I'll lock this thread temporarily to let things cool down. *


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Apparently.



I'm not even going to bother addressing your "dribble".

If I thought you were Town at first, I sure don't now.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *You can flame, but please keep it in check.*



This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.

Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Unfortunately, I have to take her off ignore. When others respond to her, I can't see her posts and I have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Excessive flaming can be abusive, though. You can flame, but please keep it in check. It's also Anti-Town and everything Scum could ever want to see happen.*



And I don't understand why you are allowing it to go on.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to bother addressing your "dribble".
> 
> If I thought you were Town at first, I sure don't now.
Click to expand...


Oh look, classic Mertex. Reason and process is irrelevant, all that matters is that I called her anti-town... which isn't even a scum read.

I'm wounded... deep down... somewhere.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can flame, but please keep it in check.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.
> 
> Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


*True. Zone 1 rules are ideal, but not practical. The rules have to evolve to stay in the middle, to help ensure the games continue here. So my next step is to use 12-hour cooldown locks when things get too hot. It's better than banning, modkilling, or punishing players and risking losing decent players. Good players do get aggressive and/or antagonized, so this will be a happy medium, I think. *


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can flame, but please keep it in check.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.
> 
> Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *True. Zone 1 rules are ideal, but not practical. The rules have to evolve to stay in the middle, to help ensure the games continue here. So my next step is to use 12-hour cooldown locks when things get too hot. It's better than banning, modkilling, or punishing players and risking losing decent players. Good players do get aggressive and/or antagonized, so this will be a happy medium, I think. *
Click to expand...


Would Zone 2 be a more appropriate fit?


----------



## Wake

*I'm thinking so.

Otherwise everyone's gonna eventually get banned/modkilled.

At the main site, flaming is fine ONLY if it pertains to gameplay. Getting personal and calling somebody stupid or just being a dick to someone isn't alright. Attack the posts, not the player.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can flame, but please keep it in check.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.
> 
> Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *True. Zone 1 rules are ideal, but not practical. The rules have to evolve to stay in the middle, to help ensure the games continue here. So my next step is to use 12-hour cooldown locks when things get too hot. It's better than banning, modkilling, or punishing players and risking losing decent players. Good players do get aggressive and/or antagonized, so this will be a happy medium, I think. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would Zone 2 be a more appropriate fit?
Click to expand...


We need our own area for these games. FZ would be too extreme. Not sure what Zone 2 allows - never bothered to read what is or isn't allowed there.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to bother addressing your "dribble".
> 
> If I thought you were Town at first, I sure don't now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, classic Mertex. Reason and process is irrelevant, all that matters is that I called her anti-town... which isn't even a scum read.
> 
> I'm wounded... deep down... somewhere.
Click to expand...


You're just trying to hide your obvious slip-up.  You're not wounded, you're worried.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *It's alright to ignore players. *



As an FYI, I think the rule needs to stay about not ignoring other players. It doesn't work because you can't see their posts when someone quotes and responds to them so it is impossible to know what they are talking about and playing is difficult. So this doesn't work and should probably continue as a rule in the games.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to bother addressing your "dribble".
> 
> If I thought you were Town at first, I sure don't now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, classic Mertex. Reason and process is irrelevant, all that matters is that I called her anti-town... which isn't even a scum read.
> 
> I'm wounded... deep down... somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just trying to hide your obvious slip-up.  You're not wounded, you're worried.
Click to expand...

I just loled my pants.


----------



## Wake

*You may mentally ignore any players you wish.

I do this all the time. You have a choice on who you engage with in the game.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't mentally ignore people flaming me to flame me no matter how much I try. It's just who I am Wake and while personal insults are not allowed at the main site, I disagree that it doesn't happen and I'd give an example except I'd be talking about an ongoing game so can't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to bother addressing your "dribble".
> 
> If I thought you were Town at first, I sure don't now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, classic Mertex. Reason and process is irrelevant, all that matters is that I called her anti-town... which isn't even a scum read.
> 
> I'm wounded... deep down... somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just trying to hide your obvious slip-up.  You're not wounded, you're worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just loled my pants.
Click to expand...


You are awesome. LOL


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can flame, but please keep it in check.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.
> 
> Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *True. Zone 1 rules are ideal, but not practical. The rules have to evolve to stay in the middle, to help ensure the games continue here. So my next step is to use 12-hour cooldown locks when things get too hot. It's better than banning, modkilling, or punishing players and risking losing decent players. Good players do get aggressive and/or antagonized, so this will be a happy medium, I think. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would Zone 2 be a more appropriate fit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need our own area for these games. FZ would be too extreme. Not sure what Zone 2 allows - never bothered to read what is or isn't allowed there.
Click to expand...



*"Zone 2":* Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. *Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can flame, but please keep it in check.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.
> 
> Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *True. Zone 1 rules are ideal, but not practical. The rules have to evolve to stay in the middle, to help ensure the games continue here. So my next step is to use 12-hour cooldown locks when things get too hot. It's better than banning, modkilling, or punishing players and risking losing decent players. Good players do get aggressive and/or antagonized, so this will be a happy medium, I think. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would Zone 2 be a more appropriate fit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need our own area for these games. FZ would be too extreme. Not sure what Zone 2 allows - never bothered to read what is or isn't allowed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Zone 2":* Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. *Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.*
Click to expand...


I'm thinking we need our own zone. These games don't need to be mixed in with the political areas here.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.
> 
> Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *True. Zone 1 rules are ideal, but not practical. The rules have to evolve to stay in the middle, to help ensure the games continue here. So my next step is to use 12-hour cooldown locks when things get too hot. It's better than banning, modkilling, or punishing players and risking losing decent players. Good players do get aggressive and/or antagonized, so this will be a happy medium, I think. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would Zone 2 be a more appropriate fit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need our own area for these games. FZ would be too extreme. Not sure what Zone 2 allows - never bothered to read what is or isn't allowed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Zone 2":* Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. *Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking we need our own zone. These games don't need to be mixed in with the political areas here.
Click to expand...


It's a sticky situation, no doubt.  Any rules put in place will have to be weighed against the potential hit on morale.

As things stand, I personally believe Zone 1 to be a little too strict, where Zone 2 at least gives a little breathing room.


----------



## Wolfsister77

This game was moved to zone 1 after game 2 devolved into a flame fest. I doubt USMB will give us our own zone or monitor us too closely here unless someone complains to staff. We are going to have to take care of this ourselves with whoever moderates a game laying down the rules and enforcing them with warnings and modkills if it gets bad enough. Alternatively, I or anyone can refuse to sign up for a game if it looks like it is going to be a problem.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be inconsistent with Zone 1 rules.
> 
> Would you please clarify so there is no misunderstanding?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *True. Zone 1 rules are ideal, but not practical. The rules have to evolve to stay in the middle, to help ensure the games continue here. So my next step is to use 12-hour cooldown locks when things get too hot. It's better than banning, modkilling, or punishing players and risking losing decent players. Good players do get aggressive and/or antagonized, so this will be a happy medium, I think. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would Zone 2 be a more appropriate fit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need our own area for these games. FZ would be too extreme. Not sure what Zone 2 allows - never bothered to read what is or isn't allowed there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Zone 2":* Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. *Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking we need our own zone. These games don't need to be mixed in with the political areas here.
Click to expand...


Assigning a zone to the forum does not move the forum into that realm of posting.  It just means members have to follow the same rules that also happen to apply to those forums as well.

Zones are like molds that shape the conversations within the forums they are assigned to regulate.


----------



## House

Now, it's time for my (apparently) scummy self to get some sleep.

Mertex, Avatar, and friends, "Do Whatcha Like".


----------



## Josh_B

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me.
> 
> You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now.
> 
> Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are FoC - full of crap. I have done plenty in this game other than pick on poor widdle you. But that is all you can see.
> 
> Something I never posted to Mertex but I am to you. Grow the hell up. You are behaving more crappy than any five year old; except that they have the good grace to be embarrassed about it.
> 
> You can't even crappily muster that.
> 
> Besides being a liar. All the Full of Crap that you won't play, want to be replaced out and all your other nonsense.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to believe  a word you post.
> 
> And look. Grown-ups can be a grown up AND not use vulgarities. Immature females, especially,, cannot.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Ughh. you're still doing it.  All you've done so far is prove that Wolfsister is a volitile player. 
Telling someone to quit or replace out is against the spirit of the game and is generally worth a mod kill 
and at minimum a Policy Lynch. 
You are making baseless accusations and unfounded claims. Please start doing the better things that you have to do, and stop making posts like this. 
Tell us the other things that you have done. 

It really hurts that you would flat out call someone a liar in this game considering that you agreed to be manipulated and lied to as part of agreeing to play this game. Please point out the contradictions in Wolfsisters statements instead of name calling.

And jeez that sexist jab at the end was WAAAYY over the top. Her being a female has nothing to do with this game or any game EVAR!

If anything, by this post you have cinched my scum read on you. 
MOAR rosie votes NAU!


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to bother addressing your "dribble".
> 
> If I thought you were Town at first, I sure don't now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, classic Mertex. Reason and process is irrelevant, all that matters is that I called her anti-town... which isn't even a scum read.
> 
> I'm wounded... deep down... somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just trying to hide your obvious slip-up.  You're not wounded, you're worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just loled my pants.
Click to expand...


Is that what that awful smell is?


----------



## Josh_B

And Wolfsister that GFY comment would be a mod instakill on everyother site that I've ever played on, so don't think you're off the hook in my mind for your rude behavior.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me.
> 
> You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now.
> 
> Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are FoC - full of crap. I have done plenty in this game other than pick on poor widdle you. But that is all you can see.
> 
> Something I never posted to Mertex but I am to you. Grow the hell up. You are behaving more crappy than any five year old; except that they have the good grace to be embarrassed about it.
> 
> You can't even crappily muster that.
> 
> Besides being a liar. All the Full of Crap that you won't play, want to be replaced out and all your other nonsense.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to believe  a word you post.
> 
> And look. Grown-ups can be a grown up AND not use vulgarities. Immature females, especially,, cannot.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ughh. you're still doing it.  All you've done so far is prove that Wolfsister is a volitile player.
> Telling someone to quit or replace out is against the spirit of the game and is generally worth a mod kill
> and at minimum a Policy Lynch.
> You are making baseless accusations and unfounded claims. Please start doing the better things that you have to do, and stop making posts like this.
> Tell us the other things that you have done.
> 
> It really hurts that you would flat out call someone a liar in this game considering that you agreed to be manipulated and lied to as part of agreeing to play this game. Please point out the contradictions in Wolfsisters statements instead of name calling.
> 
> And jeez that sexist jab at the end was WAAAYY over the top. Her being a female has nothing to do with this game or any game EVAR!
> 
> If anything, by this post you have cinched my scum read on you.
> MOAR rosie votes NAU!
Click to expand...


I don't know if she's town or scum but she's this nasty to someone in every game she plays no matter what her alignment. When she does it to me, it gets pretty ugly. My opinion of her is pretty much in the gutter right now because there is just no reason for these attacks that have nothing to do with the game that she just keeps up with over and over like the Energizer Bunny. It's destructive, it's nasty and shows that she is incapable of playing without trying to destroy another person and the game in the process. She's a mean girl and she really needs a PL every time she does this and I say that knowing full well some may think I do too for my reaction to it. 

*Vote: RosieS
*


----------



## RosieS

Josh_B said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> For using a STOOPID reason to vote. And especially because drive-by voting is always Scum Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not as active in this game as I'd like to be. I can't help it if your soft claim was so blatant that it might as well be a hard claim. If you were using it to scum hunt(gambit), you'd be saying the people voting you are town. Not the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no need to gambit.
> 
> You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.
> 
> You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
Click to expand...


My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?

That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.

Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> And Wolfsister that GFY comment would be a mod instakill on everyother site that I've ever played on, so don't think you're off the hook in my mind for your rude behavior.



Then vote me out next or now instead of Rosie. If Wake won't, the players can. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> I don't know if she's town or scum but she's this nasty to someone in every game she plays no matter what her alignment. When she does it to me, it gets pretty ugly. My opinion of her is pretty much in the gutter right now because there is just no reason for these attacks that have nothing to do with the game that she just keeps up with over and over like the Energizer Bunny. It's destructive, it's nasty and shows that she is incapable of playing without trying to destroy another person and the game in the process. She's a mean girl and she really needs a PL every time she does this and I say that knowing full well some may think I do too for my reaction to it.



I suppose the first part is true. Normally I would try to judge your not knowing someone's alignment as a town tell. but being as the scum are not in a PM together. It's kind of null. On the other hand your comments of self reflection give more of an idea that you want to figure out this game. 

I don't know if I'm much one to talk on this subject. I've been in plenty of ingame arguments myself, but most of them revolve around 
Me: "You said this"
Them: "Yea, but I meant this"
Me: "Well it's still scummy."
Them: "no it's not"
Me: "Yes it is" ~infinite loop.

Personal attacks walk a fine line in this game. You're scum! is obviously a personal attack, but it's related to the game.
GFY and you're a girl on her period are not. 

Focus on deciding if a person is town or scum. Not on personality.


----------



## Josh_B

RosieS said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not as active in this game as I'd like to be. I can't help it if your soft claim was so blatant that it might as well be a hard claim. If you were using it to scum hunt(gambit), you'd be saying the people voting you are town. Not the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no need to gambit.
> 
> You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.
> 
> You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?
> 
> That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.
> 
> Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Oh, so you must have been talking about Degree, or Old Spice. Why didn't you say that in the first place. 
Perhaps you don't see any relativity to this image of deodorant and the game flavor.




It isn't banter. And I purport that the nature of the deodorant statement was in the spirit of soft claiming.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's town or scum but she's this nasty to someone in every game she plays no matter what her alignment. When she does it to me, it gets pretty ugly. My opinion of her is pretty much in the gutter right now because there is just no reason for these attacks that have nothing to do with the game that she just keeps up with over and over like the Energizer Bunny. It's destructive, it's nasty and shows that she is incapable of playing without trying to destroy another person and the game in the process. She's a mean girl and she really needs a PL every time she does this and I say that knowing full well some may think I do too for my reaction to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the first part is true. Normally I would try to judge your not knowing someone's alignment as a town tell. but being as the scum are not in a PM together. It's kind of null. On the other hand your comments of self reflection give more of an idea that you want to figure out this game.
> 
> I don't know if I'm much one to talk on this subject. I've been in plenty of ingame arguments myself, but most of them revolve around
> Me: "You said this"
> Them: "Yea, but I meant this"
> Me: "Well it's still scummy."
> Them: "no it's not"
> Me: "Yes it is" ~infinite loop.
> 
> Personal attacks walk a fine line in this game. You're scum! is obviously a personal attack, but it's related to the game.
> GFY and you're a girl on her period are not.
> 
> Focus on deciding if a person is town or scum. Not on personality.
Click to expand...


My GFY comment was out of line. I should of walked away before I got to that point. She's been putting up these posts all day long calling me a crappy player and personally attacking me and doing little else. Every time things settle down and we go back to playing, she puts up another one. I don't react well to that and never have. Call me scum and state your case against me and we'll go at it in a game related fashion. Personally insult me and I will not deal with it well. That's been the case every time it has happened. That doesn't excuse my reaction to it. I know I react badly to this. But unfortunately, it's hard for me not to. When this crap isn't going on, and I'm playing the game and everyone else is, it is a lot better around here that's for darn sure. This is not a good impression of USMB you are getting and I apologize for that.


----------



## RosieS

Wake said:


> *I'm thinking so.
> 
> Otherwise everyone's gonna eventually get banned/modkilled.
> 
> At the main site, flaming is fine ONLY if it pertains to gameplay. Getting personal and calling somebody stupid or just being a dick to someone isn't alright. Attack the posts, not the player.*



Those of us who don't attack others with a flame such as Eff Off will not get banned or modkilled. Ever.

There is always a chance that the other mods will pink those who use attacks such as Eff Off in this non-Flame Zone Game area.

In the interest of fairness, seeing a name pinked this time around is appropriate.

Doing nothing about it is not.

If anyone is pinked, we may not discuss that person at all.

If anyone is not pinked applying the  Zone rules fairly is the least to be expected.

GFY is the lowest if the low in personal attacks.

Either you mean there to be no personal attacks or you don't!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ★Arden

This game is a bit of an eyesore.

I'm going to sit back and watch because I personally have no intention right now of jumping into this lion pit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's interesting since House told SR to fuck off the other day and no one complains but I say GFY and I now not only need to be modkilled but banned from the site as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> This game is a bit of an eyesore.
> 
> I'm going to sit back and watch because I personally have no intention right now of jumping into this lion pit.



You should just play the game and ignore the crap. That's the best way to handle it. No one is going to attack you. I certainly won't.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> ay before I got to that point. She's been putting up these posts all day long calling me a crappy player and personally attacking me and doing little else. Every time things settle down and we go back to playing, she puts up another one. I don't react well to that and never have. Call me scum and state your case against me and we'll go at it in a game related fashion. Personally insult me and I will not deal with it well. That's been the case every time it has happened. That doesn't excuse my reaction to it. I know I react badly to this. But unfortunately, it's hard for me not to. When this crap isn't going on, and I'm playing the game and everyone else is, it is a lot better around here that's for darn sure. This is not a good impression of USMB you are getting and I apologize for that.



The only impression I'm getting of USMB is that a bunch of first time players are all in one game at the same time. It's kind of what I expected. I mean what is this the 6th game, mostly with the same people? 
My suggestion to you is to appeal to the Mod if you are frustrated. Most mods (Wake included) are pretty cool about settling issues behind the scenes, especially in cases like this where the comments start becoming so outrageous that they threaten to derail the game.


----------



## ★Arden

MOAR uses-of-the-word-"fuck"-that-are-apparently-so-much-more-offensive-than-the-existing-sexist-and-ableist-comments NAU!!!


----------



## RosieS

Josh_B said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need to gambit.
> 
> You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.
> 
> You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?
> 
> That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.
> 
> Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you must have been talking about Degree, or Old Spice. Why didn't you say that in the first place.
> Perhaps you don't see any relativity to this image of deodorant and the game flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't banter. And I purport that the nature of the deodorant statement was in the spirit of soft claiming.
Click to expand...


Ask House. He was the other half of the banter.

In the previous game, House and I engaged in banter and image trading concerning "Pinky and the Brain".
It was nothing but banter.

Turns out I was bantering with Scum, but I chose to begin to banter again in this game, too.

It is off-topic and meaning-free.

Try not to keep this "Secret".

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ★Arden

Wolf, tomorrow. The stench is a bit overwhelming at the moment.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *I'm thinking so.
> 
> Otherwise everyone's gonna eventually get banned/modkilled.
> 
> At the main site, flaming is fine ONLY if it pertains to gameplay. Getting personal and calling somebody stupid or just being a dick to someone isn't alright. Attack the posts, not the player.*


 
not all of us. I've never had problems with the rules. So I guess if everyone else gets banned or modkilled rebels win


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> MOAR uses-of-the-word-"fuck"-that-are-apparently-so-much-more-offensive-than-the-existing-sexist-and-ableist-comments NAU!!!



There can never be too much use of the word fuck.


----------



## RosieS

★Arden said:


> MOAR uses-of-the-word-"fuck"-that-are-apparently-so-much-more-offensive-than-the-existing-sexist-and-ableist-comments NAU!!!



Try not to go the "ableist" route, please.

No one has played that card, nor should they.

The fact that I am  cripple has had nothing to do with nothing and it is best to keep it that way.

Hopefully no one accuses another of being "lame". It gets too pathetic sometimes.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking so.
> 
> Otherwise everyone's gonna eventually get banned/modkilled.
> 
> At the main site, flaming is fine ONLY if it pertains to gameplay. Getting personal and calling somebody stupid or just being a dick to someone isn't alright. Attack the posts, not the player.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all of us. I've never had problems with the rules. So I guess if everyone else gets banned or modkilled rebels win
Click to expand...


Not if you are the lone rebel at the end. If you are indeed a rebel. .


----------



## ★Arden

Sorry, Rosie. I just thought I had unnecessarily seen people using words related to intellectual disability in a mean way. I may have misread.


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> This game is a bit of an eyesore.
> 
> I'm going to sit back and watch because I personally have no intention right now of jumping into this lion pit.


 
don't worry. They're pussy cats. They just like to roar at each other alot


----------



## RosieS

★Arden said:


> Sorry, Rosie. I just thought I had unnecessarily seen people using words related to intellectual disability in a mean way. I may have misread.



No problem. I consider "moron" and "idiot" quaint and rather mild. But "retard" is flamebait and, again, no one uses that word in this Zone.

"Lame" gets tossed around casually. It ought not, but it has not in Game 6.

If you want moron and idiot excluded, I will back that.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's interesting since House told SR to fuck off the other day and no one complains but I say GFY and I now not only need to be modkilled but banned from the site as well.



Was it in this game? it is irrelevant what other people did. Only we are responsible for our own actions. 
I don't think anyone is suggesting you get banned from the site. And being mod killed probably isn't going to happen in this game. But you are being warned to slow down. 
It's a scum tactic to discredit the people that have accused them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting since House told SR to fuck off the other day and no one complains but I say GFY and I now not only need to be modkilled but banned from the site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it in this game? it is irrelevant what other people did. Only we are responsible for our own actions.
> I don't think anyone is suggesting you get banned from the site. And being mod killed probably isn't going to happen in this game. But you are being warned to slow down.
> It's a scum tactic to discredit the people that have accused them.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was this game that House said that to SR and I didn't really care and I doubt she did either. And yes, without using my name Rosie suggested I get pinked or modkilled. Pinked is what used to happen on this with the old software where when  a person was banned, their name would be pink. On the new software, that isn't the case, but saying someone should be pinked, is the same as saying they should be banned. 

But yep, I am responsible for myself and no one else. I always calm down and play, and when I do, the crap usually stops from me at least. I'm glad you are here. Another voice who isn't a member here is good to hear from on this stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Wake

*No one's getting banned unless you do something outrageous.

I will gladly use cooldown locks to keep the game from boiling over.*


----------



## Josh_B

RosieS said:


> In the previous game, House and I engaged in banter and image trading concerning "Pinky and the Brain".
> It was nothing but banter.
> 
> Turns out I was bantering with Scum, but I chose to begin to banter again in this game, too.
> 
> It is off-topic and meaning-free.
> 
> Try not to keep this "Secret".



Hmm, that's too bad. Still scum! Your OMGUS vote on me says that despite my reason being valid, you're still voting me. 
Until then, get better at soft claiming, or start telling us why you think people are guards.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> And yes, without using my name Rosie suggested I get pinked or modkilled. Pinked is what used to happen on this with the old software where when a person was banned, their name would be pink. On the new software, that isn't the case, but saying someone should be pinked, is the same as saying they should be banned.



Ok I didn't know what pinked means.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.
> 
> You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).
> 
> If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.    WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her, and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?  That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?\
> 
> Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
Click to expand...


I think this is part of the misunderstanding Mertex. I'm not concerned about tone when I perceive conflict. Conflict occurs when two players disagree with each other and be unwilling to move, not necessarily attacking one another.

@House, when you implied that you thought Mathblade was an alter-ego of mine, I thought you meant we spoke very similarly. She is a little close to me but I'm willing to sort her out later provided I live that long.


----------



## RosieS

Josh_B said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the previous game, House and I engaged in banter and image trading concerning "Pinky and the Brain".
> It was nothing but banter.
> 
> Turns out I was bantering with Scum, but I chose to begin to banter again in this game, too.
> 
> It is off-topic and meaning-free.
> 
> Try not to keep this "Secret".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's too bad. Still scum! Your OMGUS vote on me says that despite my reason being valid, you're still voting me.
> Until then, get better at soft claiming, or start telling us why you think people are guards.
Click to expand...


You are a guard because of your drive-by post out of the blue and because of how Scarlet is reacting to you - she knows you and I trust her reaction.

For now I will leave my vote on you but when a better candidate arises, I will move my vote.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> the reason people flare at being scum read when they are not scum is b/c they know that fact and they are emotional based players. those said players don't act in logic sense and instead go more based of guts and randomness.
> 
> ask titus, she has experienced firsthand my rage.
> 
> players liek those you have to look for mindset rather then play



Yes, I have. I am wondering where it is. I'm also wondering where your conviction is towards no discussion.

For those of you who know, having ika tunnel me is very frustrating but he's much better at gambits and what not than I. I think he heard I was teaching you about gambits (and I'm very conservative when it comes to those as town) so he'd probably want to come over to show how it's really done.

If that's what he's doing, I hope he'd drop the hammer soon on whatever it is.


----------



## ScarletRage

RosieS said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the previous game, House and I engaged in banter and image trading concerning "Pinky and the Brain".
> It was nothing but banter.
> 
> Turns out I was bantering with Scum, but I chose to begin to banter again in this game, too.
> 
> It is off-topic and meaning-free.
> 
> Try not to keep this "Secret".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's too bad. Still scum! Your OMGUS vote on me says that despite my reason being valid, you're still voting me.
> Until then, get better at soft claiming, or start telling us why you think people are guards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a guard because of your drive-by post out of the blue and because of how Scarlet is reacting to you - she knows you and I trust her reaction.
> 
> For now I will leave my vote on you but when a better candidate arises, I will move my vote.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Ummm I am agreeing with Josh for the most part. Your actions have been off.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> *With Mafia, the general make-up of the game is why passions can boil over. For example, let's say TierShift is Town. He KNOWS in the deepest depths of his soul that he's Town. Innocent. However, no one else knows this fact. Scum, assuming we're not looking at multiple factions, knows this, too. So what's an honest guy to do? Scum are going to come at him and try to get him lynched or discredited every decent chance they get.
> 
> Screaming you're Town isn't going to convince others you're Town, or make Scum stop trying to mislynch you. What you've got to do is behave like a member of Town. This means being respectful. Nice. Believe it or not, you can laugh and have high spirits in this game. It's all about mindset. Being pro-Town means being active, honest, detailed, and willing to help and shed light on things. It takes patience, too. Some Townies play differently. Some will try really hard to push your buttons to see if you'll react as your Town-self or your Scum-self. Others develop into patient and methodical hunters, quietly combing over minute details in search of the smallest discrepancy or tell.
> 
> You know you're Town. Showing your faith in yourself being Town is OK, but it's not evidence of anything. You've got to wade in, say your piece, engage and otherwise be helpful. Others are going to push your buttons, or call you Scum relentlessly, or hound you to the very depths of Hades itself (I am notorious for this). Engage, but show calmness, too. That calmness can shake the opposition up, and give you a sense of control. Someone who is very aggressive... is very easy to outmaneuver if you know how. Same with those who are defensive.
> 
> ...if you think about it, it may be true that those players Scumreading you are actually Town, and are also going crazy hopped up on paranoia and intense curiosity. If players weren't Scumreading you, or engaging you (even if negatively), or were agreeing with you too much.... I'd be truly worried. Every single time someone dares ask me for information I view it as an opportunity. An opportunity to not just answer honestly and thoroughly, but a very good window to lob questions or share ideas, too.
> 
> Thick skin is a must. You gotta do what you gotta do to stir discussion without getting antagonized. I've learned to be extremely resilient, which allows me to plow onward ceaselessly until every ounce of possible data is extracted. Resilience is a very useful thing to have in this game.*


 
Wake, while this is immensely helpful, this is intervening in the game. Please stop.


----------



## RosieS

Wake said:


> *No one's getting banned unless you do something outrageous.
> 
> I will gladly use cooldown locks to keep the game from boiling over.*



Eff Off and GFY are not acceptable in this Zone.

If you let Wolf do it, others will deem those acceptable.

They are not and should not be overlooked.

Not responding in kind means there is only one member you need to deal with.

Some of us would NEVER personally attack in those ways.

Others will because you are not modding out-of-bounds flames.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

I care more about sexist comments. The old site has a bit more bad language than what I think is cool around here. I'll try to watch mine as I've been known to drop a few f-bombs when being wagoned.

Basically, all this shitfest has done has basically reset everything but for Josh, Avatar, and House are more likely town. I would expect scum!House to be forming more connections through his actions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ummm, If he lets Wolf do it. That's rich. House did it too. And no one cared. F-bombs are fine. Who cares? Rosie thinks she is above everyone because she can attack about everything except swearing so that's o.k. but if someone reacts to it in a way she doesn't approve of, they need to get banned and she's going to lay the guilt trip on Wake.

I've got an idea, you don't like my response, you don't attack me like you have been and you won't have to deal with it and stop whining to the mod if things don't go your way either.

Like you told me to do, grow up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey, I got a better idea everyone. You don't like something, PM Wake. I've done it before. He's reasonable. He will warn people. He did it to me in game 3. But it's best left to PM. Then your crap isn't here to cause more drama for everyone else. This will be my last comment on anything not game related.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, stop getting mired in that and start playing the game. Give me substance if you're town and want me to vote Rosie. If Rosie is a big bully as you claim she is, she is attempting to drive you to do the same things you did in your scumgame to justify the scumread. Stop it. Rise above it. Learn to control and harness your emotions. ika is a very emotional player like you, so he should be giving you differing advice (separate from his probable scum PM) but you and I tend to play based more in logic. When you get in these shit fests, your logic suffers.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, stop getting mired in that and start playing the game. Give me substance if you're town and want me to vote Rosie. If Rosie is a big bully as you claim she is, she is attempting to drive you to do the same things you did in your scumgame to justify the scumread. Stop it. Rise above it. Learn to control and harness your emotions. ika is a very emotional player like you, so he should be giving you differing advice (separate from his probable scum PM) but you and I tend to play based more in logic. When you get in these shit fests, your logic suffers.



I totally agree. I have a real problem with this. This crap completely distracts me from playing and I think there are people here who know that and will push me to keep this crap going. I'm happy to listen to any advice from you or Josh or ika or anyone who is an outside voice and not involved in all the drama and can provide another opinion outside of the site drama and crap. I'm not above trying to change. It is just difficult for me. I recognize my reactions don't help. But it really pisses me off to be relentlessly attacked with no end to it. Every time things settled down, Rosie started again. Now, she complains that I swore at her. 

I explained my Rosie scum read several times in this game. She's basically just attacking anyone who suspects her and is extremely aggressive which was the way she behaved as scum. I have not seen her scumhunt or give on read on anyone else. While she can be aggressive as town, this is beyond that. It reminds me of her behavior in her scum game.


----------



## ika

wolf some adivce:

titus is right, you are a highly emotional player. you get riled easily and i can see that. but that doesnt justify everyone actions.

people will attack you regardless, i have played many games where i was town put into an outrage by either

A) town scum reading me and trying to lynch me for shit reasoning
B) scums trying to myslynch me
C) titus

the point is, its a game. if a player attacks you, you have to take the attack. simpily going "OMG, YOU SCUM. FUCK YOU" stuff is not always going to work.

If your meta is so intertwined with you being town and scum (i have yet to look at the games and prob wont for a while cus im lazy like that) then you have to accept the fact that you will be a common scum read.

Players on MS have more or less adapted to my play to understand it. II have also adpted to a point where i just dont give crap anymore.

just your possibly town and your going to be myslynched is not a reason to just go "FUCK YOU REPLACE ME"

you either:

A) fight your lynch to the end
B) be me, dont give a damn and self vote on lynch vote

while B can/is argubly be anti-town/wincon, its a players own decision.


----------



## ika

@Titus: would you believe me if i said i was doing a luckylee slayer gambit?


----------



## MathBlade

MathBlade said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Not purposefully, though.
> 
> 
> 
> God your play so reminds me of someone else I know on other forums. I just am so used to them having a different username. I swear I almost did @Fonti in my posts!
> 
> If you aren't Fonti and are new you have a good streak about you. And your avatar is hot!
Click to expand...


@★Arden Still wanting to know if you are Fonti or not.

Soooo looks like more namecalling etc. Not really much that can be done with that til a flip. Just poking players atm. 

@ika Yeah it takes me a while to read you...I remember. It takes some time. I just am not sure if town or scum. Something is weird with that vote. I am wanting to see what happens.


----------



## ika

also wolf: 

if you know a player is pushing you for myslynch (glares at titus for WH), you need to show it to the players. even if you get myslynched it will sometimes show a scums true colors.

i have played many games where i reached a point of not giving a damn, called out the scum and let myself be lynched. know what happened after that? the scums got lynched/caught


----------



## ika

cool story bro.

also fair warning for all players: i will hammer at any l-1 w/o warning


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika-thanks, I really hate being scumread in every game for shit reasons when I am not scum, but I hate it worse when I am trying to play and some aggravating player comes in and starts shit every time things calm down. I'm going to show some examples for other people who want to know why I'm scumreading Rosie and have all game.



RosieS said:


> *When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Condescending and demeaning insult.



RosieS said:


> *just do a better job on your gameplay.*
> 
> *When you do, I will stop vote parking you.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Admits she is voteparking me for not liking my gameplay which at this point was scumreading her when she insists she's town, so totally voting for OMGUS reasons and nothing else.



RosieS said:


> The difference, and correctness of voting on gameplay, is incredibly clear.
> 
> The only other thing I can do is beat you over the head with being wrong for voting for me when I am replete with towntells. Wrong is wrong is wrong with your vote.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Says she's voting for my vote again, says she's giving off towntells but isn't. I wasn't even voting her at this time but she refused to even realize it.



RosieS said:


> Quit making excuses and improve YOUR gameplay from here  on out.
> 
> I want to know I did not waste my life putting up a wall of good info based on your postings in Game 6.
> 
> If others benefit, that is a plus, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Again insults my gameplay while trying to come off as better than anyone else.



RosieS said:


> I voted you due to your crappy play. Crappy play is offer Scum play.
> 
> If you have a good reason for your c-r-a-p-p-y play, let's hear it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



AGAIN, insults my gameplay and this time says it is scum play. Refuses to see anything else, basically a scummy tunnel.



RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Almost all of Rosie's contributions to this thread are bickering with me, voting for people that vote for her, and basically bullying and threatening me with a vote park for a vote on her I didn't even have while calling me a crap player for not noticing she's town telling just because she says she's town.
> 
> Good one House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a crap player because your play is all kinds of scummy and you are bickering with more than just me.
> 
> Mertex has obviously stepped down and you eagerly grabbed the Drama Queen crown. With vulgar insults, besides. You really wanna keep that crown badly, Miss Potty Mouth.
> 
> And I thought you said you were leaving? Got lost finding the exit?*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Here you can see her response to my comment to House getting nastier and angrier. I never even said anything to her and things had settled down and she's back to attacking me again. And if anyone thinks a post like this is not a personal attack I don't know what to tell you.



RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.
> 
> You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).
> 
> If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.    WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her, and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?  That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?\
> 
> Again, please point to one of my posts* in this game* where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right cuz as ruler, I'd definitely want to draw this much attention to myself.
> 
> Or more likely I'm a rebel who doesn't give a shit if I come off scummy and am acting like I always do as town but you are so determined to see my as scum for suspecting you, that you are blinded to anything else.
> 
> And if you opened your eyes and saw how many times Rosie called me a crappy player, you could see where I can tell her to shove it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> The only problem I have with you is your anti-town, looking out for #1 play that you always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And your verbal diarrhea is anti-town crappy play.
> 
> Plus you have now added on a schizoid-type of crappy play, which is also noted - but just by me so far.
> 
> Did I tell you your gameplay in this Game 6 is full of major league suckage?
> 
> Well, Queen of Drama, I am telling you now.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I just left this whole quote so you can see the game is going back to it's regular play, things are settling down, I'm not addressing her at all and she comes back at me AGAIN and starts more shit AGAIN for no justifiable reason.



RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> has wolfy played a scum game yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and being dealt the Scum hand makes her go ballistic.
> 
> Just like now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so damn nasty as scum you make me laugh. I went ballistic in game 2 as town when I was repeatedly trolled and attacked and I will continue it here as town when it happens because that is your scum meta when town suspects you. You try to set them off. You have had no justifiable reason for you treatment of me this game but I will not roll over and take it. You got that right. You've done nothing this game but go after me.
> 
> You mercilessly attack people in every game you play. You were nasty to Mertex last game, nasty to mebelle in game 3, nasty to me in game 2 and now.
> 
> Nope, I don't put up with that crap as either alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are FoC - full of crap. I have done plenty in this game other than pick on poor widdle you. But that is all you can see.
> 
> Something I never posted to Mertex but I am to you. Grow the hell up. You are behaving more crappy than any five year old; except that they have the good grace to be embarrassed about it.
> 
> You can't even crappily muster that.
> 
> Besides being a liar. All the Full of Crap that you won't play, want to be replaced out and all your other nonsense.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to believe  a word you post.
> 
> And look. Grown-ups can be a grown up AND not use vulgarities. Immature females, especially,, cannot.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I'm going to leave the other quotes in there so you can see what she is responding to and you can see she once again attacks me calls me a liar, says I'm full of crap, makes a sexist gender remark, insults me and calls me immature, tells me to grow up, etc.

Then when I finally get sick of her insults, and give her some back,  she whines to Wake to get me banned or modkilled because of my bad language but if anyone can see her comments to me above and see if that is acceptable or doesn't deserve at least a warning also, then again, I don't know what to tell you.

Rosie is either scum or is so nasty that she's harmful to town. She sets her sights on one person and is nasty as she can be and when she gets some back, she wants to get the person removed from the game.

As scum, I was the first one to ask for Moonglow's modkill. Why? Because one less townie. And anyone can read game 2 and see how Rosie was as scum which was at least as nasty if not more so than here.

I rest my case. I want her gone. I will continue to vote her until it happens. Period.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.

Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.

Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.

She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.


----------



## MathBlade

Oh and FYI RL I did something awesome today so I'm intentionally being in a smiley mood. May not try to read any future posts for a bit.


----------



## MathBlade

Oh and yes I'm still playing I just built a happy zone!


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> @Titus: would you believe me if i said i was doing a luckylee slayer gambit?



@ika, I'd believe it's a possibility I would have to take into account. Along those lines of thought... Who is your biggest townread (other than yourself) that has been wagoned as well?


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus has a weird approach as scum and the fact shes trying to use my own tactic against me is enough of a tell to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need to gambit.
> 
> You gotta get up to speed on what Town is and is not.
> 
> You got it badly wrong right from the start. USMB is not like any place you might be be used to.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?
> 
> That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.
> 
> Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you must have been talking about Degree, or Old Spice. Why didn't you say that in the first place.
> Perhaps you don't see any relativity to this image of deodorant and the game flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't banter. And I purport that the nature of the deodorant statement was in the spirit of soft claiming.
Click to expand...


You're overreaching.

1) I'm the one that brought the name of the deodorant into it, so if you want to demonize somebody for it, bring it on.

2) The entire reason Ibrought the name "Right Guard" was for the word "*Right*" (well, technically, "Left"), not the word "Guard".  It was a joke.  Read my fucking post in context.


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> In the interest of fairness, seeing a name pinked this time around is appropriate.



Totally agree, and I'd be thrilled to see the instigator gone.


----------



## House

House said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?
> 
> That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.
> 
> Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you must have been talking about Degree, or Old Spice. Why didn't you say that in the first place.
> Perhaps you don't see any relativity to this image of deodorant and the game flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't banter. And I purport that the nature of the deodorant statement was in the spirit of soft claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overreaching.
> 
> 1) I'm the one that brought the name of the deodorant into it, so if you want to demonize somebody for it, bring it on.
> 
> 2) The entire reason Ibrought the name "Right Guard" was for the word "*Right*" (well, technically, "Left"), not the word "Guard".  It was a joke.  Read my fucking post in context.
Click to expand...




House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.
> 
> *sniff*  I smell guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal use of deodorant will prevent that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but only under one arm... There is no "Left" Guard.
Click to expand...


There's the "damning evidence" you're using against Rosie.  Outright silliness. She took a jab at me for insinuating that SR was scummy, and I made a joke of it.

Big whoop.


----------



## House

Oh look, now I'm defending Rosie (according to some of you logically bankrupt buffoons), the same person I said I'd be glad to see banned not two posts up for instigating trouble.

That *must* make me scum, amirite?


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I had RL to deal with last night so I didn’t get to read.  Catching up now.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Random thought here:
> 
> If this game was being televised as a reality show, USMB Mafia would be at the top of the ratings for reality shows.



this made me LOL  Maybe we should sell the idea to the networks.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm not all caught up yet, but I have to go to work.  I will most likely be able to finish reading and provide my reads list there.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.





Wolfsister77 said:


> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.



O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.

Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!

First, grow up.

Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.

Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.

Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.

Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.
> 
> Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


This is the very kind of posting that cause the problems.

Skirting the edges of the board rules but undermining the very spirit of the game by bringing in malicious attacks just to provoke others into escalating and knowing full well they will so you can sit back and say, "you broke the rules, not me!" is devious and manipulative. 

Such instigation should not be tolerated.


----------



## House

I still believe Avatar7422578899643 is scum, but Rosie's manipulation is far scummier and it's wrecking the game.

*Vote: RosieS*


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?
> 
> That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.
> 
> Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you must have been talking about Degree, or Old Spice. Why didn't you say that in the first place.
> Perhaps you don't see any relativity to this image of deodorant and the game flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't banter. And I purport that the nature of the deodorant statement was in the spirit of soft claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overreaching.
> 
> 1) I'm the one that brought the name of the deodorant into it, so if you want to demonize somebody for it, bring it on.
> 
> 2) The entire reason Ibrought the name "Right Guard" was for the word "*Right*" (well, technically, "Left"), not the word "Guard".  It was a joke.  Read my fucking post in context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if Bickering isn't hunting. Stop trying to kill conversation that isn't repetitive, role hunting or setup spec.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the same arguments are repeated throughout multiple games, it isn't hunting.
> 
> *sniff*  I smell guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal use of deodorant will prevent that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but only under one arm... There is no "Left" Guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the "damning evidence" you're using against Rosie.  Outright silliness. She took a jab at me for insinuating that SR was scummy, and I made a joke of it.
> 
> Big whoop.
Click to expand...


Now that's not right. If Josh wants to sniff unicorn farts all day, you should allow it.

You are harshing his Zen.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.
> 
> Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the very kind of posting that cause the problems.
> 
> Skirting the edges of the board rules but undermining the very spirit of the game by bringing in malicious attacks just to provoke others into escalating and knowing full well they will so you can sit back and say, "you broke the rules, not me!" is devious and manipulative.
> 
> Such instigation should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...


 That is ridiculous. 

I went on to other topics and awoke to a wall o' crap slung at me while I slept. One cannot instigate while in REM sleep. Duh.

And you give me more of the same ol' crap when I complain of her keeping it going obsessively. While I was asleep.

I hope this is not your parenting style, because your idea of discipline is screwy, dude.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.
> 
> Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the very kind of posting that cause the problems.
> 
> Skirting the edges of the board rules but undermining the very spirit of the game by bringing in malicious attacks just to provoke others into escalating and knowing full well they will so you can sit back and say, "you broke the rules, not me!" is devious and manipulative.
> 
> Such instigation should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> I went on to other topics and awoke to a wall o' crap slung at me while I slept. One cannot instigate while in REM sleep. Duh.
> 
> And you give me more of the same ol' crap when I complain of her keeping it going obsessively. While I was asleep.
> 
> I hope this is not your parenting style, because your idea of discipline is screwy, dude.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I'm not criticizing your sleep, I'm criticizing your posts.

Poor attempt at deflection is poor.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I went to bed last night hoping that whatever caused all the fighting would have run its course and be over by morning. Looks like it ain't over yet. It's hard to play this game when this mess is going on. Can people please get along so this game can get back on track? If ya'll feel the need to call each other names, take it elsewhere. I have better things to do with my time than to read drama.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.
> 
> Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


If this isn't proof that Rosie is doing nothing but trying to start a fight with me, then I don't know what to tell you. Every single time things settle down, she starts this vicious personal shit. SR asked for why I called her scum, and I said so.

Now, she is insinuating I need medication.

Either she goes or I go. I will not play this game with her in it. 

She wants me banned but continues personal attacks.

@Wake 

Time for you to do something about this.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.
> 
> Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the very kind of posting that cause the problems.
> 
> Skirting the edges of the board rules but undermining the very spirit of the game by bringing in malicious attacks just to provoke others into escalating and knowing full well they will so you can sit back and say, "you broke the rules, not me!" is devious and manipulative.
> 
> Such instigation should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> I went on to other topics and awoke to a wall o' crap slung at me while I slept. One cannot instigate while in REM sleep. Duh.
> 
> And you give me more of the same ol' crap when I complain of her keeping it going obsessively. While I was asleep.
> 
> I hope this is not your parenting style, because your idea of discipline is screwy, dude.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not criticizing your sleep, I'm criticizing your posts.
> 
> Poor attempt at deflection is poor.
Click to expand...


Whatevs, player.

Classic enabling is worser .

Any day.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.
> 
> Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this isn't proof that Rosie is doing nothing but trying to start a fight with me, then I don't know what to tell you. Every single time things settle down, she starts this vicious personal shit. SR asked for why I called her scum, and I said so.
> 
> Now, she is insinuating I need medication.
> 
> Either she goes or I go. I will not play this game with her in it.
> 
> She wants me banned but continues personal attacks.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> Time for you to do something about this.
Click to expand...


I woke up to a wall of your crap with my cornflakes.

Please do not piss in my cereal.

And, no one has time for all your crappiness.

Take your pills, get a life, and move on.

Or go bye-bye.

Your choice.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> @Wake
> 
> Time for you to do something about this.


Leaving on government to fix the problems we have the capacity to solve ourselves is a huge problem in or country.

Please don't bring it here.

@All: ISO Rosie's posts, then ISO Wolfie's.  The difference between them is that Wolfie has contributed to scum hunting, while Rosie has only contributed noise.

That, paired with her instigation and manipulation only serves scummy ends, regardless of her actual alignment which appears more like scum every time she posts.


----------



## House

Our*

Fu autocorrect


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> *Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.*
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> *Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.*
> 
> *Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?*
> 
> Regards from Rosie





RosieS said:


> I woke up to a wall of your crap with my cornflakes.
> 
> Please do not piss in my cereal.
> 
> And, no one has time for all your crappiness.
> 
> *Take your pills, get a life, and move on.
> 
> Or go bye-bye.
> 
> Your choice.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



@Wake 

It continues.

Not only will I not play a game with her in it again, including this one, but she is no longer a person I will ever speak to again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Avatar4321 

You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.





House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> Time for you to do something about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving on government to fix the problems we have the capacity to solve ourselves is a huge problem in our* country.
> 
> Please don't bring it here.
Click to expand...


* Fix't


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't care if you like it or not House. I woke up to her vicious personal attacks that go so far beyond what is allowed here and it is clear she has no intention of stopping.

That is what the mods are for. It is up to Wake and staff to deal with it now. I tried to deal with it and she won't quit. I am done.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I don't care if you like it or not House. I woke up to her vicious personal attacks that go so far beyond what is allowed here and it is clear she has no intention of stopping.
> 
> That is what the mods are for. It is up to Wake and staff to deal with it now. I tried to deal with it and she won't quit. I am done.



You are so wrapped up in your butthurt that you are completely missing the fact that such posting is scum behavior and that this is an excellent opportunity to set the precedent of removing such players in order to discourage such interactions in the future.

Drink your morning joe and mull over this post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know the problem here is I was in a fine mood when I woke up. I was ready to play the game. My posts last night were detailing why I was voting for Rosie and thought she was scum, I admitted my swearing was wrong, discussed ways with other players and Wake to fix things, etc. I was willing to work it out in the group.

Rosie will not quit. She continues personally attacking me calling me a sickie who needs pills, telling me I can't say anything about her or I need to go. And continues over and over.

I have a choice if I want to deal with this or not and my answer is not. I have better things to do with my time. I do not play this game to get flamed and trolled. This is zone 1.

This is not the first time she's done this. She is vicious and toxic and I won't play this game with Rosie in it.

It's as simple as that. Now I have PM'd Wake and am done until this is resolved.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you like it or not House. I woke up to her vicious personal attacks that go so far beyond what is allowed here and it is clear she has no intention of stopping.
> 
> That is what the mods are for. It is up to Wake and staff to deal with it now. I tried to deal with it and she won't quit. I am done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrapped up in your butthurt that you are completely missing the fact that such posting is scum behavior and that this is an excellent opportunity to set the precedent of removing such players in order to discourage such interactions in the future.
> 
> Drink your morning joe and mull over this post.
Click to expand...


I did that last night House. Detailed why she was scum. She acted this bad as scum too. Problem is, I am not going to continue to be attacked like this while people decide if they want to vote her out. I tried dealing with it myself. She won't stop,

And frankly, even scum have better manners than Rosie.

Regards from Wolfie


----------



## House

@All: If you skimmed my posts on page 31, please go back and re-read them. Then vote RosieS to send the message that such behavior is scummy and unacceptable.

If you want a scapegoat in the event she actually flips town, lynch me for advocating it. The way I see it, she is playing against town's win con and directly supporting scum.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.



Says the one who broke Zone 1 by the Eff You and GFY postings.

Wake needed to have stopped this then.

Lack of modding on Wake's part does not mean you pile it on Avatar's lap.

This is Wake's mod area.

Play the damn game or don't.

No one cares what you ever will or won't do again, and you just do not get it.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the one who broke Zone 1 by the Eff You and GFY postings.
> 
> Wake needed to have stopped this then.
> 
> Lack of modding on Wake's part does not mean you pile it on Avatar's lap.
> 
> This is Wake's mod area.
> 
> Play the damn game or don't.
> 
> No one cares what you ever will or won't do again, and you just do not get it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Please do not speak to me again. This is up to the mods to deal with.


----------



## House

Agrees are nice, but I'd like to see concrete action to put a stop to the nonsense.

That is the only way we will progress as a community of gamers so we can enjoy the game as it is meant to be played.


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> @All: If you skimmed my posts on page 31, please go back and re-read them. Then vote RosieS to send the message that such behavior is scummy and unacceptable.
> 
> If you want a scapegoat in the event she actually flips town, lynch me for advocating it. The way I see it, she is playing against town's win con and directly supporting scum.



*Vote: Rosie*


----------



## Avatar4321

MathBlade said:


> Oh and FYI RL I did something awesome today so I'm intentionally being in a smiley mood. May not try to read any future posts for a bit.


 
get a tattoo? Lol


----------



## Shaitra

Hold your horses House.  When at work, I can't always finish things immediately.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> Hold your horses House.  When at work, I can't always finish things immediately.


Sorry Shaitra.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.


 
I'm just a participant in a game here. I'm not getting involved. Have a problem pm wake. That's his job


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a participant in a game here. I'm not getting involved. Have a problem pm wake. That's his job
Click to expand...


Half-agree.

I am glad you are not intervening in your official capacity, but it would be wonderful of you to get involved as a player to help put an end to it.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am thinking wolf is town and I'm unsure of Rosie. So if it shuts down the distraction I'll vote Rosie. But if this continues after she is gone I'm going to be annoyed
*vote* *rosie*


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a participant in a game here. I'm not getting involved. Have a problem pm wake. That's his job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half-agree.
> 
> I am glad you are not intervening in your official capacity, but it would be wonderful of you to get involved as a player to help put an end to it.
Click to expand...

 
give me thirty seconds before you complain


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> I am thinking wolf is town and I'm unsure of Rosie. So if it shuts down the distraction I'll vote Rosie. But if this continues after she is gone I'm going to be annoyed
> *vote* *rosie*



Agreed and I am willing to take the heat if that should happen, but I see no indication that will be the case.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a participant in a game here. I'm not getting involved. Have a problem pm wake. That's his job
Click to expand...


OK, Thanks for letting me know staff doesn't moderate the forums here.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a participant in a game here. I'm not getting involved. Have a problem pm wake. That's his job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half-agree.
> 
> I am glad you are not intervening in your official capacity, but it would be wonderful of you to get involved as a player to help put an end to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> give me thirty seconds before you complain
Click to expand...


Sorry, sitting at a consignee waiting for my trailer to be unloaded and trying to get as much done as possible while I have some down time.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a participant in a game here. I'm not getting involved. Have a problem pm wake. That's his job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, Thanks for letting me know staff doesn't moderate the forums here.
Click to expand...



Mafia Mods Please Read US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

First sentence.


----------



## Avatar4321

if I modded the game it would lose it's integrity since I'm playing too. This is wakes baby.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> if I modded the game it would lose it's integrity since I'm playing too. This is wakes baby.



OK then.


----------



## Josh_B

House said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Titus's case is that you aren't random
> Ok. Then... help me understand where your mind is. if I got it wrong, you need to say where I got it wrong.
> -You've admitted it's not a gambit. So.. I must be correct in believing it was multiple soft claims.
> 
> What is town and what is not to you?
> What do you think I should expect from USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?
> 
> That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.
> 
> Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you must have been talking about Degree, or Old Spice. Why didn't you say that in the first place.
> Perhaps you don't see any relativity to this image of deodorant and the game flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't banter. And I purport that the nature of the deodorant statement was in the spirit of soft claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overreaching.
> 
> 1) I'm the one that brought the name of the deodorant into it, so if you want to demonize somebody for it, bring it on.
> 
> 2) The entire reason Ibrought the name "Right Guard" was for the word "*Right*" (well, technically, "Left"), not the word "Guard".  It was a joke.  Read my fucking post in context.
Click to expand...


I am making you part of this. That's why you get the hand. 
Soft claims=/= jokes. jokes are jokes. soft claims are evidence that you can use to prove that you are who you say you are when you're about to be lynched later in the game. 

Oh you know what. I just thought of something else that's real.


----------



## Shaitra

I know it appears I’m lurking, but I have no intention of getting in the drama.  And frankly, it makes it hard to read the game because there’s so many posts to skip.  I hope it will settle down soon.

My reads so far:

Town
Wolf
SR
Aye
Avi
House

Null
Arden
Mertex
Mathblade
Josh_B
TSO!
MeBelle replacement

Scum
Rosie
Ika
OldSchool
FA_Q2


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I modded the game it would lose it's integrity since I'm playing too. This is wakes baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then.
Click to expand...


Wolfsister, in all of those accusations did Rosie ever call you scum or a guard? I'm asking you because I'm pretty sure that you've read everything she's said at least 3 times. 
Everyone else look it up too if you don't trust wolfsister's reply.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a participant in a game here. I'm not getting involved. Have a problem pm wake. That's his job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, Thanks for letting me know staff doesn't moderate the forums here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Mods Please Read US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> First sentence.
Click to expand...


Yes, mods here have the right to open and close threads and other permissions that other posters don't have. Wake has the right to modkill also. But regarding USMB rules, USMB staff should also be informed IF it gets to the point where it continues, gets worse, or we can't deal with it within our community. I don't report shit. That's not me. And I have admitted when I've been wrong and discussed how I will change. It doesn't stop. Nothing I said warranted what I saw today. I have contacted Wake also. Glad to see the players not tolerating this either by voting it out.

I will not speak of it again but I also won't play until it is dealt with one way or the other.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I modded the game it would lose it's integrity since I'm playing too. This is wakes baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, in all of those accusations did Rosie ever call you scum or a guard? I'm asking you because I'm pretty sure that you've read everything she's said at least 3 times.
> Everyone else look it up too if you don't trust wolfsister's reply.
Click to expand...


In the beginning yes. Towards the end, no. It was just personal attacks. She's not even voting me.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> I know it appears I’m lurking, but I have no intention of getting in the drama.  And frankly, it makes it hard to read the game because there’s so many posts to skip.  I hope it will settle down soon.
> 
> My reads so far:
> 
> Town
> Wolf
> SR
> Aye
> Avi
> House
> 
> Null
> Arden
> Mertex
> Mathblade
> Josh_B
> TSO!
> MeBelle replacement
> 
> Scum
> Rosie
> Ika
> OldSchool
> FA_Q2


MathBlade is MeBelle's replacement, IIRC.


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not soft claiming or crumbing or anything of the sort.
> 
> *Hometown (USMB) players tend not to do that*...thus Scarlet's surprised at your thinking I would crumb King ( or anything for that matter).
> 
> USMB players do tend to go off topic more than main Mafia players, and it is stoopid to call that scumtells.
> 
> Capische?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. lol. ROTFLMAO. heehee.
> One of my first comments was Why are there so many soft claims? Most of them aren't even cryptic. I don't usually look for the cryptic claims anyway. So... seriously are you going to get around to explaining your statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statements on DEODORANT? Agreeing with House that there is no "Left Guard"?
> 
> That is just banter that needs no explanation. Iti s barely game related. Harmless banter signifying nothing.
> 
> Reading anything into harmless banter is just plain stoopid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you must have been talking about Degree, or Old Spice. Why didn't you say that in the first place.
> Perhaps you don't see any relativity to this image of deodorant and the game flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't banter. And I purport that the nature of the deodorant statement was in the spirit of soft claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overreaching.
> 
> 1) I'm the one that brought the name of the deodorant into it, so if you want to demonize somebody for it, bring it on.
> 
> 2) The entire reason Ibrought the name "Right Guard" was for the word "*Right*" (well, technically, "Left"), not the word "Guard".  It was a joke.  Read my fucking post in context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am making you part of this. That's why you get the hand.
> Soft claims=/= jokes. jokes are jokes. soft claims are evidence that you can use to prove that you are who you say you are when you're about to be lynched later in the game.
> 
> Oh you know what. I just thought of something else that's real.
Click to expand...


How thick are you, Josh? 

Rosie imputed I should use deodorant. I imputed the use of deodorant would only be effective under one arm due to the lack of a left counterpart. 

Hardy har. You may think it's not funny, but it's still a joke, and there is no such thing as Right Mitchum or Left Ban that I could have used instead.

As Freud so succinctly put it, "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar."


----------



## House

Implied... sigh.


----------



## Josh_B

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add again that every one of her attacks on me was indeed a personal attack and most of them were when I was not even addressing her and things had settled down in the game and suddenly, here's Rosie insulting Wolfie again.
> 
> Fuck, reading this again, is pissing me off again. She has no reason to talk to me like this unless she is scum trying to keep town distracted by starting a fight with me every time scum hunting starts to occur again.
> 
> Notice it? Things settle down, people start giving reads, game continues, AND there's Rosie sticking one of her nasty posts in there to stir up shit again.
> 
> She's playing scummier than 3 Wolfies combined and seriously needs to go ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O mY ated. A full wall of obsession with me while I was sleeping.
> 
> Compulsive carping that I won't stop going after poor  widdle Wolfie. Somehow I am while I am sleeping!!
> 
> First, grow up.
> 
> Second, sickie, take your medication because you have REALLY gone beyond the pale.
> 
> Third, you can't get me gone because I have stayed within the Zone and you have not. Just ask Avatar.
> 
> Fourth, it is well past time for you to quit lying about what you are going to do and actually do it. Shut the hell up and play, or leave.
> 
> Which is it ( after you take your pills first)?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


STOP THIS! STOP IT NOW! These are not game related posts. Come up with a serious case or step off.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Rosie*

The medication comment was over the line. PM mepost game and I will explain how to instigate within game rules better.


----------



## Josh_B

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I went to bed last night hoping that whatever caused all the fighting would have run its course and be over by morning. Looks like it ain't over yet. It's hard to play this game when this mess is going on. Can people please get along so this game can get back on track? If ya'll feel the need to call each other names, take it elsewhere. I have better things to do with my time than to read drama.


Help us lynch Rosie please. Wolfsister may have her own faults here, but at least she actually turned it into an actual game related case.


----------



## House

PSA: RosieS is at L-2 (by my unofficial and unreliable count).

Thanks to those who are willing to step up to speak it against this kind of behavior. 

Hopefully, it will continue.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the one who broke Zone 1 by the Eff You and GFY postings.
> 
> Wake needed to have stopped this then.
> 
> Lack of modding on Wake's part does not mean you pile it on Avatar's lap.
> 
> This is Wake's mod area.
> 
> Play the damn game or don't.
> 
> No one cares what you ever will or won't do again, and you just do not get it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


RosieS,

I'm not a mod, but you are really pushing things here by making statements like "take your meds."

1 I take meds and it's one of nastiest things you can say to someone who has to take them.

2 It's against the rules to attack other posters.

3 THERE IS NO NUMBER THREE.



It really doesn't bother me, because some people (hint, hint) SHOULD take them, but instead, opt for going around making everyone else's life a festering pile of _baby-mamma-drama. 
_
Hope this helps.

Take care.

Mad Cabbie aka Skitter-beans Johnson, aka "Slack Man," aka "the Thumb Breaker."


----------



## House

Mad_Cabbie said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> You are a mod here. She is breaking zone1 rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the one who broke Zone 1 by the Eff You and GFY postings.
> 
> Wake needed to have stopped this then.
> 
> Lack of modding on Wake's part does not mean you pile it on Avatar's lap.
> 
> This is Wake's mod area.
> 
> Play the damn game or don't.
> 
> No one cares what you ever will or won't do again, and you just do not get it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RosieS,
> 
> I'm not a mod, but you are really pushing things here by making statements like "take your meds."
> 
> 1 I take meds and it's one of nastiest things you can say to someone who has to take them.
> 
> 2 It's against the rules to attack other posters.
> 
> 3 THERE IS NO NUMBER THREE.
> 
> 
> 
> It really doesn't bother me, because some people (hint, hint) SHOULD take them, but instead, opt for going around making everyone else's life a festering pile of _baby-mamma-drama.
> _
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Take care.
Click to expand...


While I agree with your sentiment, you should not be posting here unless you are an active player.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

House said:


> While I agree with your sentiment, you should not be posting here unless you are an active player.



Sorry, did not see that in the rules. 

If you guys don't like lectures from someone about meds (not you. realize), please don't make make asinine statements about them, otherwise Cabbie will put in his 2 centavos. 

I'm out.


----------



## House

Mad_Cabbie said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with your sentiment, you should not be posting here unless you are an active player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, did not see that in the rules.
Click to expand...


Fair point.

@Wake Please remember to mention non-player should not post in the rules.


----------



## House

@Wake ... or rating posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thanks Mad_Cabbie. Regardless of if you should post here or not, your comment was correct and it needs to be said from someone other than me so it can be taken seriously.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Josh_B said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to bed last night hoping that whatever caused all the fighting would have run its course and be over by morning. Looks like it ain't over yet. It's hard to play this game when this mess is going on. Can people please get along so this game can get back on track? If ya'll feel the need to call each other names, take it elsewhere. I have better things to do with my time than to read drama.
> 
> 
> 
> Help us lynch Rosie please. Wolfsister may have her own faults here, but at least she actually turned it into an actual game related case.
Click to expand...


I can do that. 

*VOTE: RosieS*


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wake @Mad_Cabbie Maybe we should see if Mad Cabbie wants the Old School's slot?


----------



## ScarletRage

That might be L minus 1. Ika may just hammer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I believe she's at L-1 but I'd have to count. I am impressed with how quickly the players dealt with this. If we do this in the future, and that includes doing it to me if I act up, then that just shows the game here will be better for it.


----------



## RosieS

Yup, a sufficient end to play was brought today, but not by me.

Again, I am not the one inflamed out and went postal.

I also.state d correctly that this was not to be dumped in Avatar's lap.

Wolf will.pull this same flaming personal attack crapola in future games  because a bunch of you are backing it now.

She should have been banned @ eff you and GFY.

And you believe she won't do it again?

Yup, read my posts. I did not curse. I  did not keep things going overnite.  I defended myself against obsessive personal attacks.

And so.e of you are bamboozled.

Wait until she does it to you - because this garbage by you ensures that she will.

Shame on each of you.

And yes, there are very good piils for OCD behavior, Mad Cabbie. 

If you and she will not control yourselves, ask your doc for some.

Shame on both of you some more.

@Wake  - I was attacked in the overnite hours all over again and Shanghai'd here for responding this AM.

I am formally complaining and requesting mod intervention.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MathBlade

Avatar4321 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and FYI RL I did something awesome today so I'm intentionally being in a smiley mood. May not try to read any future posts for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a tattoo? Lol
Click to expand...


Launched an app on the google play store!!


----------



## Avatar4321

MathBlade said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and FYI RL I did something awesome today so I'm intentionally being in a smiley mood. May not try to read any future posts for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a tattoo? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Launched an app on the google play store!!
Click to expand...

 
awesome!


----------



## Josh_B

RosieS said:


> Yup, a sufficient end to play was brought today, but not by me.
> 
> Again, I am not the one inflamed out and went postal.
> 
> I also.state d correctly that this was not to be dumped in Avatar's lap.
> 
> Wolf will.pull this same flaming personal attack crapola in future games  because a bunch of you are backing it now.
> 
> She should have been banned @ eff you and GFY.
> 
> And you believe she won't do it again?
> 
> Yup, read my posts. I did not curse. I  did not keep things going overnite.  I defended myself against obsessive personal attacks.
> 
> And so.e of you are bamboozled.
> 
> Wait until she does it to you - because this garbage by you ensures that she will.
> 
> Shame on each of you.
> 
> And yes, there are very good piils for OCD behavior, Mad Cabbie.
> 
> If you and she will not control yourselves, ask your doc for some.
> 
> Shame on both of you some more.
> 
> @Wake  - I was attacked in the overnite hours all over again and Shanghai'd here for responding this AM.
> 
> I am formally complaining and requesting mod intervention.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



The quote wall thing was Wolfsister's attempt to make a game related case about you being scum. That's not an attack. That's part of the game. If you ask me, it was well played insomuchas she attempted to view your behavior as game related and not personal. 

And I'm pretty sure I have already asked you to stop this. You are the one that keeps hurling insults and put downs. So much so that RANDOM people are popping into this thread to say something about it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Yup, a sufficient end to play was brought today, but not by me.
> 
> Again, I am not the one inflamed out and went postal.
> 
> I also.state d correctly that this was not to be dumped in Avatar's lap.
> 
> Wolf will.pull this same flaming personal attack crapola in future games  because a bunch of you are backing it now.
> 
> She should have been banned @ eff you and GFY.
> 
> And you believe she won't do it again?
> 
> Yup, read my posts. I did not curse. I  did not keep things going overnite.  I defended myself against obsessive personal attacks.
> 
> And so.e of you are bamboozled.
> 
> Wait until she does it to you - because this garbage by you ensures that she will.
> 
> Shame on each of you.
> 
> And yes, there are very good piils for OCD behavior, Mad Cabbie.
> 
> If you and she will not control yourselves, ask your doc for some.
> 
> Shame on both of you some more.
> 
> @Wake  - I was attacked in the overnite hours all over again and Shanghai'd here for responding this AM.
> 
> I am formally complaining and requesting mod intervention.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You know Mad_Cabbie can't defend himself. You just get worse and worse.

I laid out a case against you as scum like others asked me to. You responded telling me I'm a sicko that needs pills.  Now you are attacking a non-player.

If you had any common decency you would be quiet until you are lynched.

Enough Rosie!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and FYI RL I did something awesome today so I'm intentionally being in a smiley mood. May not try to read any future posts for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a tattoo? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Launched an app on the google play store!!
Click to expand...


Are you voting for Rosie and if not, why?


----------



## MathBlade

This bickering is not in my happy place and I want it to end. When I replace in this is not the stuff I want to read through.

It is bringing down my happiness buzz. 

*Vote RosieS*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thank You Mathblade. I believe that's a lynch.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and FYI RL I did something awesome today so I'm intentionally being in a smiley mood. May not try to read any future posts for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a tattoo? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Launched an app on the google play store!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you voting for Rosie and if not, why?
Click to expand...

Ninja'd.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thank You Mathblade. I believe that's a lynch.


You're welcome. Tbh I had a hard time getting reads because it was mostly all this. I didn't like your word choice but mostly tomorrow will be like my day 1. 

In happier news if any of y'all are card players feel free to PM me I will give you my link to the play store.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

When Day 2 starts soon, I expect the drama to be over. If not, I will park my vote on the person that brings it up and keeps it going. I'd rather be hunting scum than dealing with this mess in a game that's supposed to fun.


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it appears I’m lurking, but I have no intention of getting in the drama.  And frankly, it makes it hard to read the game because there’s so many posts to skip.  I hope it will settle down soon.
> 
> My reads so far:
> 
> Town
> Wolf
> SR
> Aye
> Avi
> House
> 
> Null
> Arden
> Mertex
> Mathblade
> Josh_B
> TSO!
> MeBelle replacement
> 
> Scum
> Rosie
> Ika
> OldSchool
> FA_Q2
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade is MeBelle's replacement, IIRC.
Click to expand...

Duh, sleepy Shaitra is sleep-posting.


----------



## Wake

*I've had enough. 

Both of you, Rosie and Wolfie, contributed to this fight. Antagonization and reacting badly to it will not be tolerated further. This is your last chance for both of you in this game to ignore it and play the game. If either of you can't cease and desist the personal feud I'll remove both of you and give two other players a shot. You're not the only ones playing here, and it sucks for them to have their game pooped on because of some stupid hissy fit.

At the main site I would have shot at 2nd warning. Here I've been very lenient. If I have to temporarily ban players from these games to for the sake of everyone else then so be it. They get mad at times but not ridiculous like. If I have to boot you out of the game then tough love, and tough nuts. It's not fair to everyone else.

I'll be keeping my eyes on this game like a hawk on a plump pigeon from now on. If ANYONE else here notices my rules getting broken, you PM me, and I'll fix the issue. I like both Rosie and Wolfie: this damned drama needs to stop, because it's ruining the games for everyone. *


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.*


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *I've had enough.
> 
> Both of you, Rosie and Wolfie, contributed to this fight. Antagonization and reacting badly to it will not be tolerated further. This is your last chance for both of you in this game to ignore it and play the game. If either of you can't cease and desist the personal feud I'll remove both of you and give two other players a shot. You're not the only ones playing here, and it sucks for them to have their game pooped on because of some stupid hissy fit.
> 
> At the main site I would have shot at 2nd warning. Here I've been very lenient. If I have to temporarily ban players from these games to for the sake of everyone else then so be it. They get mad at times but not ridiculous like. If I have to boot you out of the game then tough love, and tough nuts. It's not fair to everyone else.
> 
> I'll be keeping my eyes on this game like a hawk on a plump pigeon from now on. If ANYONE else here notices my rules getting broken, you PM me, and I'll fix the issue. I like both Rosie and Wolfie: this damned drama needs to stop, because it's ruining the games for everyone. *



Day and a dollar, bro. We gots this.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Sorry everyone!  I got a BS demerit from the mods that has made the site almost completely unusable for me.  By the time this posts I will have spent about 10 minutes trying to get it post and there's just no way I can function on this site like that 

Sorry I was looking forward to playing


----------



## ika

.......................................................................................................................................


----------



## ika

..................................................................

mathbalde im nking you


----------



## ika

nobody takes my hammer but luckylee


----------



## ★Arden

Still don't agree with how the day's turned out. Day 1 was wasted with this lynch.


----------



## Wake

*USMB Staff has assured me that I have their support in resolving conflicts in our games. I will strive to make sure these things get hammered out sooner rather than later, for the good of everyone involved in this forum.*


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> Still don't agree with how the day's turned out. Day 1 was wasted with this lynch.



I absolutely disagree.

There is always infighting by two or more usual suspects and the quicker the most egregious are eliminated, the more productive we can be.

Unfortunately, we don't have the luxury of being picky over who we allow to play, so we have to weed out the bad apples.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't agree with how the day's turned out. Day 1 was wasted with this lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely disagree.
> 
> There is always infighting by two or more usual suspects and the quicker the most egregious are eliminated, the more productive we can be.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have the luxury of being picky over who we allow to play, so we have to weed out the bad apples.
Click to expand...


I have to agree with Arden on the day being wasted. Things were going along fine up to the point where the disruptions began. From that point to now, it wasn't very easy to find game related posts to discuss. It was very disruptive to the game and uncalled for. Both parties involved kept it going, not just one. It should have been taken to PM's (to include Wake) instead of being continued in the game thread. There comes a time when people need to know where the line is drawn and when it's been stepped over.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If people want to talk about something else, that would be great.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> If people want to talk about something else, that would be great.



Waiting on the incoming VC and for the new day to begin.


----------



## Shaitra

We have a hammer now?  Since there is no night phase, I guess we go right into day 2 after we see the flip?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, Wake has gotten the PM's and anything further with this is being dealt with outside the game and not here. There are several game related posts to see from several people and I gave a reads list yesterday which hasn't really changed much. Rosie's flip might help some too. Until then, a nice little refreshing game break would be the best medicine for me. Talk to you all later. Have a good one.


----------



## Wake

*Reading through. Tallying votes now.

Because there's no Night phases, the game will unfold faster. *


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.5*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (0): 
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0):
House (1):* _★Arden_
*ika (0):
Josh_B (1): *_RosieS_
*Mathblade (0):
Mertex (0):
RosieS (LYNCH): *_Josh_B, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, Mathblade_
*ScarletRage (2):* _TheOldSchool, ika_
*Shaitra (0):
tso! (0):
TheOldSchool (0):
Wolfsister77 (2):* _FA_Q2, Mertex_

*Not Voting (1):* _tso!_


~ With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
~ Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.
~ Please don't post in ongoing games if you're not playing. You are always welcome to come on in and play with us, though. @Mad_Cabbie 
~ Will be updating VCs soon.

1.1 | 1.2​


----------



## Wake

*





OH NO! 

RosieS, aggressive Town Rebel, has perished in the fight for freedom!

It's now Day 2, and the battle rages on.

With 14 alive, it takes 8 to lynch! 

Deadline ends 10/8/14, @2PM Central.*


----------



## Avatar4321

darn. I was hoping we had one


----------



## FA_Q2

Damn.  I leave for one damn day and it takes me forever to catch up with twenty pages of absolute garbage and the game day already ended.  

And we have a lynch that didn't teach us a damn thing because it was predicated on vitriol.  Sigh.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> To add to Rosie's scum meta, she was almost bragging in her posts then about what she could do.



Yea.  Another reason that you all should have known that we were lynching our own.  That was RosieS’ town game.  Though, TBH, she deserved to be ejected as she could not be civil.


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> Arden, ika is advocating that no one actually play the game. This wouldn't bother me so much as ika has already said that he doesn't want discussion just random voting. He's not acting in a protown manner for someone with that opinion.
> 
> 
> He would be keeping in touch with the thread and just voting the players with the most votes. His refusal to act in alignment with his stated goals is scummy.
> 
> 
> Given the fact, he's said he will provide no content, it's one of the rare policy lynches I endorse. Slots can be redeemed. Players can suddenly come out of lurking. A player who refuses to provide content cannot be forced into doing so but for rope.



This is the problem I have, ika outright said that they are not going to participate.  That is a very scummy move and makes a read literally impossible.

Not sure what to read ika though, I get the feeling that their posts would be identical no matter what alignment they are.  Perhaps the Usurper?


----------



## FA_Q2

ika said:


> yes vote me so i can be out of this stupid game and watch the obviscum titus lead everyone to downfall



Because of this, I tend to agree:



ScarletRage said:


> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.



That is trying to control a group – something that seems very scummy to me in general.  It is in scums best interest to control a few townies to direct them away from their king.  I get a Loyal Guard read from Titus


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.





Wolfsister77 said:


> *Replace me please.*



Unacceptable.  We removed Grandma for exactly this type of crap last game and wolf does this EVERY time.  I am tired of the drama (of which she is ALWAYS in the midst of it) and the constant demands of being replaced/quitting.  Then you all seem to think that she is scumunting when that is the last thing I get from her ‘reads.’  They are nothing more than ‘they called me scum so THEY must be scum.’  My original vote for wolf was an RVS, now I am sure that it is a good place to keep it until there is a better candidate.


I can’t stand this type of play.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Either she goes or I go. I will not play this game with her in it.



Ultimatum – the only thing WORSE than threatening to quit.
*Vote: Wolfster*


----------



## FA_Q2

Reads -

RosieS Dead 
AyeCantSeeYou Town 
ScarletRage Scum – already explained

Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
Arden – Town 
Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar 
Josh_B – null 
Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.  
tso! - null
ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role

Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm going back to ika.

*vote* *ika*


----------



## House

If Rosie had flipped scum, I'd have flipped my read of him. As it is though, his willingness to vote Rosie is null because it still got rid of a townie which scum needs to do anyway.

I'll see how the day unfolds a bit before I place another vote, but my reads thus far remain unchanged.


----------



## House

(Him = Avatar)


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA complains about a wasted lynch and the drama then votes another person by bringing back the drama and trying to waste another lynch on frivolous reasons that are nothing to do with an actual scumread.

He was one of my top scumreads all game and if you look at my posts and my reads, you will see I am not just saying you must be scum because you say I am. I laid out specific reasons for everyone. 

He's also lying when he said his vote was an RVS vote because it was an OMGUS vote. And if you look at his list, he has other people he finds more scummy than I am. 

I would like one day to go by in this game without someone bashing my play. That would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> If Rosie had flipped scum, I'd have flipped my read of him. As it is though, his willingness to vote Rosie is null because it still got rid of a townie which scum needs to do anyway.
> 
> I'll see how the day unfolds a bit before I place another vote, but my reads thus far remain unchanged.


It is worthy to note that the gurds DO NOT KNOW WHO THEY ARE.

IOW, if she had flipped scum, it does not mean that those voting for her or even pushing her wagon were not scum.  They don't necessarily know that they are lynching one of their own.

That makes scum hunting particularly difficult in this setup - the scum are not necessarily working together.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> AyeCantSeeYou Town
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much



I have been rather quiet, but it has nothing to do with my alignment.  It has to do with the fact that I love the game, will no longer participate in drama, but I am 100% Town.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> AyeCantSeeYou Town
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been rather quiet, but it has nothing to do with my alignment.  It has to do with the fact that I love the game, will no longer participate in drama, but I am 100% Town.
Click to expand...

I can actually believe this and thank you for rising above it this time 

It should make for a more pleasant experience.  That does not mean you should be more quiet though, just less dramatic


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA complains about a wasted lynch and the drama then votes another person by bringing back the drama and trying to waste another lynch on frivolous reasons that are nothing to do with an actual scumread.
> 
> He was one of my top scumreads all game and if you look at my posts and my reads, you will see I am not just saying you must be scum because you say I am. I laid out specific reasons for everyone.
> 
> He's also lying when he said his vote was an RVS vote because it was an OMGUS vote. And if you look at his list, he has other people he finds more scummy than I am.
> 
> I would like one day to go by in this game without someone bashing my play. That would be nice. Thanks.



Why can't you let it go? It's distracting to the game.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> When Day 2 starts soon, I expect the drama to be over. If not, I will park my vote on the person that brings it up and keeps it going. I'd rather be hunting scum than dealing with this mess in a game that's supposed to fun.



Keeping in line with what I previously said:

*VOTE: Wolfsister77*


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Replace me please.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unacceptable.  We removed Grandma for exactly this type of crap last game and wolf does this EVERY time.  I am tired of the drama (of which she is ALWAYS in the midst of it) and the constant demands of being replaced/quitting.  Then you all seem to think that she is scumunting when that is the last thing I get from her ‘reads.’  They are nothing more than ‘they called me scum so THEY must be scum.’  My original vote for wolf was an RVS, now I am sure that it is a good place to keep it until there is a better candidate.
> 
> 
> I can’t stand this type of play.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either she goes or I go. I will not play this game with her in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimatum – the only thing WORSE than threatening to quit.
> *Vote: Wolfster*
Click to expand...


-Selectively edits quotes and takes things out of context to make up a scum read on a townie, ignoring anything else 

-Can't stand my type of play, let's see how many can say this all game cuz it's fun to hear [sarcasm], again not a good reason for a vote, in fact it's a personal vote and not a scum vote

-Says Grandma, a townie, was removed last game for the same reason even though that's a lie because she was saying things like fuck town, etc. She also had votes for people thinking she was scum also. 

-An ultimatum that if he would of bothered to read, would of seen why but instead selectively edited, and once again trying to bring back drama again which is a scum tactic for sure

-lied about his vote on me last time being RVS which was an OMGUS and how I'm reading people saying I'm only saying they are scum because they say I am when I gave a developed list with specific reasons, so he's lying again

-wants to waste another lynch, if he's scum why would he want to actually scumhunt, just say I don't like you and here's a vote, scummy 

-won't vote the people he finds scummier than me, which is scumtastic

-tries to continue the drama by bringing back old posts instead of letting it die, anti-town at best

-has been absent most of the game which is what he did as scum in game 4-lurked

-picking out anything he can think of to vote me, I believe I'm the only person he's voted for this whole game even though he says others are scummier, so doesn't really care about scum-hunting and why would he if he's scum

-He was my top vote last time until the Rosie fiasco and I have seen no reason to change that

-Different than his town game where he actively participated and was curious and trying to figure things out, does not give off the townie vibes he has when he's town 

And yes, I'm aware this is going to look like OMGUS but that's life.  It's extremely difficult to scumhunt in this type of game so this seems like a pretty good reason for a vote. 

*Vote: FA-Q2*


----------



## Shaitra

New day, new start to the game.  Sorry to see we lynched a rebel, but stand my my vote it was the right thing to do.  That's all I'm going to say about that.

Nothing has changed on my reads list either yet.  I'd like to see more from some of our more quiet members.  And I realize that I am in that group and will be making an effort over the next 24 hours to add to my reads.  After that I will be V/LA for the weekend.  Wake has already been notified.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA complains about a wasted lynch and the drama then votes another person by bringing back the drama and trying to waste another lynch on frivolous reasons that are nothing to do with an actual scumread.
> 
> He was one of my top scumreads all game and if you look at my posts and my reads, you will see I am not just saying you must be scum because you say I am. I laid out specific reasons for everyone.
> 
> He's also lying when he said his vote was an RVS vote because it was an OMGUS vote. And if you look at his list, he has other people he finds more scummy than I am.
> 
> I would like one day to go by in this game without someone bashing my play. That would be nice. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you let it go? It's distracting to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Day 2 starts soon, I expect the drama to be over. If not, I will park my vote on the person that brings it up and keeps it going. I'd rather be hunting scum than dealing with this mess in a game that's supposed to fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeping in line with what I previously said:
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*
Click to expand...


Excuse me Aye? He brought it back up in case you didn't notice. If you look above I am defending myself. Not being dramatic.

I can already see how this day is going to go. People are going to be jumping on me for the littlest things and calling them drama and voting me.

That's unfortunate because it makes the game impossible to play for me. Wasting another lynch. 

Have fun.


----------



## Shaitra

Is anyone else getting an error message when they click on the link to view the posts that have been made since you started typing your post?


----------



## Shaitra

Ugh, post 711 second sentence should have been "stand by my vote" vs. "stand my my vote".


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rosie had flipped scum, I'd have flipped my read of him. As it is though, his willingness to vote Rosie is null because it still got rid of a townie which scum needs to do anyway.
> 
> I'll see how the day unfolds a bit before I place another vote, but my reads thus far remain unchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> It is worthy to note that the gurds DO NOT KNOW WHO THEY ARE.
> 
> IOW, if she had flipped scum, it does not mean that those voting for her or even pushing her wagon were not scum.  They don't necessarily know that they are lynching one of their own.
> 
> That makes scum hunting particularly difficult in this setup - the scum are not necessarily working together.
Click to expand...


True. Thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA complains about a wasted lynch and the drama then votes another person by bringing back the drama and trying to waste another lynch on frivolous reasons that are nothing to do with an actual scumread.
> 
> He was one of my top scumreads all game and if you look at my posts and my reads, you will see I am not just saying you must be scum because you say I am. I laid out specific reasons for everyone.
> 
> He's also lying when he said his vote was an RVS vote because it was an OMGUS vote. And if you look at his list, he has other people he finds more scummy than I am.
> 
> I would like one day to go by in this game without someone bashing my play. That would be nice. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you let it go? It's distracting to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Day 2 starts soon, I expect the drama to be over. If not, I will park my vote on the person that brings it up and keeps it going. I'd rather be hunting scum than dealing with this mess in a game that's supposed to fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeping in line with what I previously said:
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*
Click to expand...


Oh, and re-read who brought it up again D2. Is sure as hell wasn't me. Why do you think a townie would do that? Bring back drama after all the fighting is over.

Hint: They wouldn't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At least let me play the game people. WTF?


----------



## Mertex

There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.  The Usurpur wants to bring everyone down, no matter who they are....so I'm watching for someone that jumps on a wagon too quickly or too anxious to get someone lynched.  The Ruler might not have to say much, he is depending on his guards to protect him/defend him, so someone really quiet will appear scummy.

My reads that can change based on what transpires:

TSO! - too quiet, may be the ruler
SR - May be a guard or usurper, wants to round up people to vote for someone/anyone.
Shaitra - Too quiet, could be ruler
FA_Q2 - leaning town
Avatar - Too cautious, may be Ruler or a guard
Josh_B - Not sure, leaning Town
Ika - Not sure, Leaning Town (doesn't want to waste time trying to figure out people, don't know if that's scummy)
House - Leaning Scum, may be a guard or Usurper
AyeCantSeeYou - Leaning Town
TheOldSchool - Leaning Town (hope he is able to continue to play)
Wolfsister - Not sure,  could be a guard or ruler, and then, she could be town.
Arden -  LeaningTown
Mathblade - Leaning Town
Me - Town


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake



*He mentioned being hit by USMB's Discouraged Members function, so it takes 10 minutes to post a post, so he's, I think giving up for now. He's always welcome to play, though. Ergo I'll be looking for a replacement.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He mentioned being hit by USMB's Discouraged Members function, so it takes 10 minutes to post a post, so he's, I think giving up for now. He's always welcome to play, though. Ergo I'll be looking for a replacement.*
Click to expand...


He can still post. It's his fault he's on the bad list, but that wouldn't stop him from playing if he really wanted to.


----------



## ScarletRage

I was relatively confident given Rosie's attitude she would flip scum. She refused scumhunting beyond one player. Ika wad refusing to play. Wolf has been selectively ignoring things. I am going to take a chill pill today. Ika gave me reasoning yesterday for his behavior. Not sure if I buy it but it is best to give ika space atm.

I am cooling my jets after that clusterfuck. Me trying to lead before gamecracking got us nowhere.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Is anyone else getting an error message when they click on the link to view the posts that have been made since you started typing your post?




Do you mean the little arrow by the user's name?  When I click on it, after I post a response, it takes me back directly to their post.


----------



## ★Arden

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Replace me please.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unacceptable.  We removed Grandma for exactly this type of crap last game and wolf does this EVERY time.  I am tired of the drama (of which she is ALWAYS in the midst of it) and the constant demands of being replaced/quitting.  Then you all seem to think that she is scumunting when that is the last thing I get from her ‘reads.’  They are nothing more than ‘they called me scum so THEY must be scum.’  My original vote for wolf was an RVS, now I am sure that it is a good place to keep it until there is a better candidate.
> 
> 
> I can’t stand this type of play.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either she goes or I go. I will not play this game with her in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimatum – the only thing WORSE than threatening to quit.
> *Vote: Wolfster*
Click to expand...




Avatar4321 said:


> I'm going back to ika.
> 
> *vote* *ika*





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA complains about a wasted lynch and the drama then votes another person by bringing back the drama and trying to waste another lynch on frivolous reasons that are nothing to do with an actual scumread.
> 
> He was one of my top scumreads all game and if you look at my posts and my reads, you will see I am not just saying you must be scum because you say I am. I laid out specific reasons for everyone.
> 
> He's also lying when he said his vote was an RVS vote because it was an OMGUS vote. And if you look at his list, he has other people he finds more scummy than I am.
> 
> I would like one day to go by in this game without someone bashing my play. That would be nice. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you let it go? It's distracting to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Day 2 starts soon, I expect the drama to be over. If not, I will park my vote on the person that brings it up and keeps it going. I'd rather be hunting scum than dealing with this mess in a game that's supposed to fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeping in line with what I previously said:
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*
Click to expand...


So we're wasting our lynch again? Hell no.

*Vote FA_Q2*

I believe Wolf is town. I believe ika is town. And regardless of my townreads, two policy lynches in a row is not how you win games.

Shit will keep happening. People will keep playing in ways that you may personally believe to be subpar. But you don't lynch them for it. You try to figure out if they're town or not, and move on.

The point of the game is to lynch scum, and my vote above reflects that. I believe FA_Q2 is scum trying to burn through as many early game policy/mislynches as possible; since scum can't kill, the best way for early survival is to try and push these kinds of lynches, since it's harder to analyze policy votes later on as opposed to votes generated due to reads (basically, it's easier to push a mostly-policy lynch than completely fake reads as scum). I also have a minor scumread on Avatar now because of his reaction to Rosie flipping town as well as the ika vote.


----------



## ★Arden

ScarletRage said:


> I am going to take a chill pill today. Ika gave me reasoning yesterday for his behavior. Not sure if I buy it but it is best to give ika space atm.



I don't completely agree with your view of the gamestate, but I am grateful that you are choosing to take this course of action.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so *anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me*. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.



Allow me to point out your WIFOM:

If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.

Scum could do that to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.


----------



## ika

*vote mathblade
*
i wanted a hammer vote..........

and when i want a hammer vote....

I WILL GET A FUCKING HAMMER VOTE

if you guys want em to do shit you talk to me directly then im not going to sit here and talk about little sqables.

if you guys want to lynch me go right the fuck ahead


----------



## ika

im vote parking this for taking my hammer vote.

my vote will only move if somone goes to l-1


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

★Arden said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Replace me please.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unacceptable.  We removed Grandma for exactly this type of crap last game and wolf does this EVERY time.  I am tired of the drama (of which she is ALWAYS in the midst of it) and the constant demands of being replaced/quitting.  Then you all seem to think that she is scumunting when that is the last thing I get from her ‘reads.’  They are nothing more than ‘they called me scum so THEY must be scum.’  My original vote for wolf was an RVS, now I am sure that it is a good place to keep it until there is a better candidate.
> 
> 
> I can’t stand this type of play.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either she goes or I go. I will not play this game with her in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimatum – the only thing WORSE than threatening to quit.
> *Vote: Wolfster*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to ika.
> 
> *vote* *ika*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA complains about a wasted lynch and the drama then votes another person by bringing back the drama and trying to waste another lynch on frivolous reasons that are nothing to do with an actual scumread.
> 
> He was one of my top scumreads all game and if you look at my posts and my reads, you will see I am not just saying you must be scum because you say I am. I laid out specific reasons for everyone.
> 
> He's also lying when he said his vote was an RVS vote because it was an OMGUS vote. And if you look at his list, he has other people he finds more scummy than I am.
> 
> I would like one day to go by in this game without someone bashing my play. That would be nice. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you let it go? It's distracting to the game.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Day 2 starts soon, I expect the drama to be over. If not, I will park my vote on the person that brings it up and keeps it going. I'd rather be hunting scum than dealing with this mess in a game that's supposed to fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeping in line with what I previously said:
> 
> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're wasting our lynch again? Hell no.
> 
> *Vote FA_Q2*
> 
> I believe Wolf is town. I believe ika is town. And regardless of my townreads, two policy lynches in a row is not how you win games.
> 
> *Shit will keep happening. People will keep playing in ways that you may personally believe to be subpar. But you don't lynch them for it. You try to figure out if they're town or not, and move on.*
> 
> The point of the game is to lynch scum, and my vote above reflects that. I believe FA_Q2 is scum trying to burn through as many early game policy/mislynches as possible; since scum can't kill, the best way for early survival is to try and push these kinds of lynches, since it's harder to analyze policy votes later on as opposed to votes generated due to reads (basically, it's easier to push a mostly-policy lynch than completely fake reads as scum). I also have a minor scumread on Avatar now because of his reaction to Rosie flipping town as well as the ika vote.
Click to expand...


Good point. 

I fully intend to move my vote to someone I believe may be scum. Wolf is in no danger of being lynched right now, so it'll stay there for the time being.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Arden-Exactly. FA coming out of the gate like that and voting for me by ripping quotes out of context and bringing back drama after we specifically said we were not going to, is extremely scummy. I'm wondering about Aye now, for feeding into that immediately also. It looks pretty suspicious on her part too. 

That post you made is the best one I've seen from you yet. Very good analysis and I can finally figure out what to do about your alignment.

The fact that you are concerned about policy lynches and about the best course of action to winning the game for town's benefit makes me want to put you into town now. 

Keep it up. I'd like to hear more of this from you. 

I also think Mertex is town now too.

House is still town.

Shaitra is town.

ika town

Josh town

Avi-scum because he wants to lynch ika again without doing any actual scumhunting or reads

tso and oldschool-no idea

SR is town

FA is scum

Aye has turned into null from town now due to feeding into scummy votes

mathblade is null-lots of fluff, little substance, could go either way


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so *anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me*. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out your WIFOM:
> 
> If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.
> 
> *Scum could do that* to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.
Click to expand...


Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....

Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@ika

What's your take on FA-Q2 so far?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> *vote mathblade
> *
> i wanted a hammer vote..........
> 
> and when i want a hammer vote....
> 
> I WILL GET A FUCKING HAMMER VOTE
> 
> if you guys want em to do shit you talk to me directly then im not going to sit here and talk about little sqables.
> 
> if you guys want to lynch me go right the fuck ahead





ika said:


> im vote parking this for taking my hammer vote.
> 
> my vote will only move if somone goes to l-1



Frustrated town or some other alignment gambiting. SR will have to help me with this read. She knows ika.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so *anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me*. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out your WIFOM:
> 
> If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.
> 
> *Scum could do that* to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....
> 
> Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.
Click to expand...


You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.

If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote mathblade
> *
> i wanted a hammer vote..........
> 
> and when i want a hammer vote....
> 
> I WILL GET A FUCKING HAMMER VOTE
> 
> if you guys want em to do shit you talk to me directly then im not going to sit here and talk about little sqables.
> 
> if you guys want to lynch me go right the fuck ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> im vote parking this for taking my hammer vote.
> 
> my vote will only move if somone goes to l-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frustrated town or some other alignment gambiting. SR will have to help me with this read. She knows ika.
Click to expand...

Readon ika right now is punt. See if ika scumhunts while voteparked.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so *anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me*. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out your WIFOM:
> 
> If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.
> 
> *Scum could do that* to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....
> 
> Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.
> 
> If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?
Click to expand...


Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum. 

*Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.



I understand where you're coming from on this. On the other side, I also see where it can get confusing if a townie steps up to defend someone they believe is town. We still have 9 town to 5 scum at this point, so the odds are still in our favor.


----------



## ika

had to go look at who it was. one moment


----------



## ika

imnot goign back on day 1 shitfest so im goign with what i have now from day 2

glancing though its most likely rebel


----------



## MathBlade

ika said:


> *vote mathblade
> *
> i wanted a hammer vote..........
> 
> and when i want a hammer vote....
> 
> I WILL GET A FUCKING HAMMER VOTE
> 
> if you guys want em to do shit you talk to me directly then im not going to sit here and talk about little sqables.
> 
> if you guys want to lynch me go right the fuck ahead



And in other news ika is trolling. I took that hammer so I could play the game. 

Anywho I do want to see what happens here.


----------



## MathBlade

Keep in mind he threatened to NK me so his vote doesn't scare me. Either he didn't read mechanics or is trying to get a rise out of me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm going back to ika.
> 
> *vote* *ika*



Can you please tell me why? If you engage ika by asking him something, he's more than willing to participate by responding.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> imnot goign back on day 1 shitfest so im goign with what i have now from day 2
> 
> glancing though its most likely rebel



I disagree but how do you feel about Avatar and his immediate vote on you with no reasoning D2?

@ika


----------



## Wolfsister77

Right now, I'm pretty sure FA and Avi are both scum.


----------



## ika

dont care. if he wants to vote park let him

besides we all know kora is better


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> dont care. if he wants to vote park let him
> 
> besides we all know kora is better



Who/what is kora?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where you're coming from on this. On the other side, *I also see where it can get confusing if a townie steps up to defend someone they believe is town*. We still have 9 town to 5 scum at this point, so the odds are still in our favor.
Click to expand...


That's why you have to be pretty careful about who you defend....if they get lynched and flip Scum, it would be pretty obvious.  Of course, no one is going to base their decision on thinking someone is Scum just based on that, I said *they would appear scummy*.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> My reads that can change based on what transpires:
> 
> TSO! - too quiet, may be the ruler
> SR - May be a guard or usurper, wants to round up people to vote for someone/anyone.
> Shaitra - Too quiet, could be ruler
> FA_Q2 - leaning town
> Avatar - Too cautious, may be Ruler or a guard
> Josh_B - Not sure, leaning Town
> Ika - Not sure, Leaning Town (doesn't want to waste time trying to figure out people, don't know if that's scummy)
> House - Leaning Scum, may be a guard or Usurper
> AyeCantSeeYou - Leaning Town
> TheOldSchool - Leaning Town (hope he is able to continue to play)
> Wolfsister - Not sure,  could be a guard or ruler, and then, she could be town.
> Arden -  LeaningTown
> Mathblade - Leaning Town
> Me - Town



OK TheOldSchool posted two posts. One casting a vote. One saying he couldn't play.

Why is he leaning town again?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where you're coming from on this. On the other side, *I also see where it can get confusing if a townie steps up to defend someone they believe is town*. We still have 9 town to 5 scum at this point, so the odds are still in our favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you have to be pretty careful about who you defend....if they get lynched and flip Scum, it would be pretty obvious.  Of course, no one is going to base their decision on thinking someone is Scum just based on that, I said *they would appear scummy*.
Click to expand...


And since the scum don't know each other, this makes absolutely no sense. There is no reason a townie can't defend a town read.

The only way defending someone is scummy is if they are found to be the ruler and that ends the game for the guards too.

Who defends someone who flips scum means nothing in this game. 

Who defends someone in the game and tries to keep them from being lynched for various reasons, is someone to look out for but even then, town will defend who they think is town so this isn't a good way to scumhunt. 

Not in this set-up. You have to look for more subtle behavior.


----------



## ika

its more of a joke. his picture is aang from avatar last airbender

the seaqual to it is legend of korra


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads that can change based on what transpires:
> 
> TSO! - too quiet, may be the ruler
> SR - May be a guard or usurper, wants to round up people to vote for someone/anyone.
> Shaitra - Too quiet, could be ruler
> FA_Q2 - leaning town
> Avatar - Too cautious, may be Ruler or a guard
> Josh_B - Not sure, leaning Town
> Ika - Not sure, Leaning Town (doesn't want to waste time trying to figure out people, don't know if that's scummy)
> House - Leaning Scum, may be a guard or Usurper
> AyeCantSeeYou - Leaning Town
> TheOldSchool - Leaning Town (hope he is able to continue to play)
> Wolfsister - Not sure,  could be a guard or ruler, and then, she could be town.
> Arden -  LeaningTown
> Mathblade - Leaning Town
> Me - Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK TheOldSchool posted two posts. One casting a vote. One saying he couldn't play.
> 
> Why is he leaning town again?
Click to expand...



He voted for SR, which I also suspect, and he hasn't said anything scummy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads that can change based on what transpires:
> 
> TSO! - too quiet, may be the ruler
> SR - May be a guard or usurper, wants to round up people to vote for someone/anyone.
> Shaitra - Too quiet, could be ruler
> FA_Q2 - leaning town
> Avatar - Too cautious, may be Ruler or a guard
> Josh_B - Not sure, leaning Town
> Ika - Not sure, Leaning Town (doesn't want to waste time trying to figure out people, don't know if that's scummy)
> House - Leaning Scum, may be a guard or Usurper
> AyeCantSeeYou - Leaning Town
> TheOldSchool - Leaning Town (hope he is able to continue to play)
> Wolfsister - Not sure,  could be a guard or ruler, and then, she could be town.
> Arden -  LeaningTown
> Mathblade - Leaning Town
> Me - Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK TheOldSchool posted two posts. One casting a vote. One saying he couldn't play.
> 
> Why is he leaning town again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for SR, which I also suspect, and he hasn't said anything scummy.
Click to expand...


Of course he hasn't because he hasn't said anything. SR was an RVS vote.


----------



## tso!

ctahcin pu


----------



## Mertex

tso! said:


> ctahcin pu



Huh?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Of course he hasn't because he hasn't said anything. SR was an RVS vote.



It was a gut feeling, too, much like yours.


----------



## Avatar4321

my reasoning is the same it was before. I see no reason to repeat myself when nothing has changed but Rosie being lynched


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctahcin pu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


It's catching up. The order of lettering is sometimes done in that way with dyslexic people online.


----------



## MathBlade

Bleh this looks like day one all over again *sigh* for everyone not just me.


----------



## MathBlade

Note that means in terms of voting patterns not drama levels.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> I was relatively confident given Rosie's attitude she would flip scum. She refused scumhunting beyond one player. Ika wad refusing to play. Wolf has been selectively ignoring things. I am going to take a chill pill today. Ika gave me reasoning yesterday for his behavior. Not sure if I buy it but it is best to give ika space atm.
> 
> I am cooling my jets after that clusterfuck. Me trying to lead before gamecracking got us nowhere.



Is this really necessary? It seems kind of fake coming from you, in relation to your timing on the Wagon. she had already flipped troll.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was relatively confident given Rosie's attitude she would flip scum. She refused scumhunting beyond one player. Ika wad refusing to play. Wolf has been selectively ignoring things. I am going to take a chill pill today. Ika gave me reasoning yesterday for his behavior. Not sure if I buy it but it is best to give ika space atm.
> 
> I am cooling my jets after that clusterfuck. Me trying to lead before gamecracking got us nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really necessary? It seems kind of fake coming from you, in relation to your timing on the Wagon. she had already flipped troll.
Click to expand...

Yes precisely bc of my wagon position. I eant peoplr to understand my trajectory so that means including everything.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so *anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me*. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out your WIFOM:
> 
> If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.
> 
> *Scum could do that* to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....
> 
> Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.
> 
> If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
Click to expand...

That you don't know you made my point for me is particularly hilarious.


----------



## Wake

*CafeAuLait replaces TheOldSchool effective immediately.

TheOldSchool is welcome to play our games whenever he wants. *@TheOldSchool


----------



## CaféAuLait

/in

Will catch up withh reading tonight.

Hey all!!


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> /in
> 
> Will catch up withh reading tonight.
> 
> Hey all!!


Hi2u!


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> /in
> 
> Will catch up withh reading tonight.
> 
> Hey all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi2u!
Click to expand...


Hola Doc "E". Good to see you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yay!! Cafe's here!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Thank you for subbing in, Cafe!!!


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> /in
> 
> Will catch up withh reading tonight.
> 
> Hey all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi2u!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hola Doc "E". Good to see you.
Click to expand...


E?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> /in
> 
> Will catch up withh reading tonight.
> 
> Hey all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi2u!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hola Doc "E". Good to see you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> E?
Click to expand...


E for Doc Evil!


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> /in
> 
> Will catch up withh reading tonight.
> 
> Hey all!!


Thanks Cafe!


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> ctahcin pu



When you are done ctahcin pu, can you please igve su meos dears?

Thanks!!


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctahcin pu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are done ctahcin pu, can you please igve su meos dears?
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


You are saying if I read this right:

When you are done catching up, can you please give us some reads?

Thanks!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctahcin pu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are done ctahcin pu, can you please igve su meos dears?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are saying if I read this right:
> 
> When you are done catching up, can you please give us some reads?
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


Yes 

IMO, some of us have dominated the game and that keeps the less talkative ones from being able to be figured out.

I'd like some more participation from tso and then I think I have a half-way decent handle on everyone.

Especially after Cafe has time to give some thoughts.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctahcin pu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are done ctahcin pu, can you please igve su meos dears?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are saying if I read this right:
> 
> When you are done catching up, can you please give us some reads?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> IMO, some of us have dominated the game and that keeps the less talkative ones from being able to be figured out.
> 
> I'd like some more participation from tso and then I think I have a half-way decent handle on everyone.
> 
> Especially after Cafe has time to give some thoughts.
Click to expand...


Got it.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> /in
> 
> Will catch up withh reading tonight.
> 
> Hey all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi2u!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hola Doc "E". Good to see you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> E?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> E for Doc Evil!
Click to expand...

Welcome Cafe.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so *anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me*. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out your WIFOM:
> 
> If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.
> 
> *Scum could do that* to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....
> 
> Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.
> 
> If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don't know you made my point for me is particularly hilarious.
Click to expand...


What is your point?  That a guard will come in and defend a Townie and make themselves suspect?  Glad I could help you make your point.


----------



## Mertex

[QUOTE="CaféAuLait, post: 9895181, member: 13580"

E for Doc Evil! [/QUOTE]

Hi Cafe.....good to see you join us.


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> E for Doc Evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cafe.....good to see you join us.
Click to expand...


Well, that post didn't come out right......anyway, this is the way it was supposed to look.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont care. if he wants to vote park let him
> 
> besides we all know kora is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who/what is kora?
Click to expand...


Did you ever get an answer to that one?  I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont care. if he wants to vote park let him
> 
> besides we all know kora is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who/what is kora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever get an answer to that one?  I was wondering the same thing.
Click to expand...

Yes, he answered it already.

Kora is the sequel to Avatar (his picture).


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont care. if he wants to vote park let him
> 
> besides we all know kora is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who/what is kora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever get an answer to that one?  I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he answered it already.
> 
> Kora is the sequel to Avatar (his picture).
Click to expand...



Thanks, I found his post where he did.....makes sense now....


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out your WIFOM:
> 
> If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.
> 
> *Scum could do that* to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....
> 
> Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.
> 
> If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don't know you made my point for me is particularly hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  That a guard will come in and defend a Townie and make themselves suspect?  Glad I could help you make your point.
Click to expand...


I lack the patience to break it down to baby talk, so wallow in ignorance.


----------



## House

*Avatar* - Scum
Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
MathBlade - Null
ScarletRage - Null/Leaning Town
★Arden - Town
ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
WolfSister77 - Town
Josh_B - Town

I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.


----------



## House

Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## MathBlade

*Vote House*

Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.


----------



## House

*Avatar* - Scum
Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
MathBlade - Null/Leaning Scum
Shaitra - Null
ScarletRage - Null/Leaning Town
★Arden - Town
AyeCantSeeYou - Town
ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
WolfSister77 - Town
Josh_B - Town


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.


Sheeping is not indicative of alignment.  Nice try though.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.



Hope you're paying attention to your sister, Scarlet.

The folks that only play here might fall for this stupid b/s, but I know you know better.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're paying attention to your sister, Scarlet.
> 
> The folks that only play here might fall for this stupid b/s, but I know you know better.
Click to expand...


I'm paying attention to everyone. We need to lynch the ruler. I think you are scum for openly saying you won't think. So I'm going to bed quite happy my vote is here after that OMGUS change in my "suspected" alignment in your readwall.

Sheeping is more often than not scum. Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're paying attention to your sister, Scarlet.
> 
> The folks that only play here might fall for this stupid b/s, but I know you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm paying attention to everyone. We need to lynch the ruler. I think you are scum for openly saying you won't think. So I'm going to bed quite happy my vote is here after that OMGUS change in my "suspected" alignment in your readwall.
> 
> Sheeping is more often than not scum. Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
Click to expand...


Nice assumption, but I was typing while you posted.   *yawn*


----------



## House

Also, I had you read as scum basically since you joined.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're paying attention to your sister, Scarlet.
> 
> The folks that only play here might fall for this stupid b/s, but I know you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm paying attention to everyone. We need to lynch the ruler. I think you are scum for openly saying you won't think. So I'm going to bed quite happy my vote is here after that OMGUS change in my "suspected" alignment in your readwall.
> 
> Sheeping is more often than not scum. Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
Click to expand...


Lying MathBlade is lying.



House said:


> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.



(Note the timestamp)



House said:


> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*



Totes sheeped there, didn't I?  What's that you say? I did that to cover my as after Math called me out?



MathBlade said:


> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.



Nope, my vote preceded her scummy post.

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....
> 
> Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.
> 
> If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don't know you made my point for me is particularly hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  That a guard will come in and defend a Townie and make themselves suspect?  Glad I could help you make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lack the patience to break it down to baby talk, so wallow in ignorance.
Click to expand...


I understand that you can't, so you have to resort to insults, to save face.


----------



## ★Arden

Sheeping isn't scummy.

House sheeping is scummy.

*Vote House*

Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're paying attention to your sister, Scarlet.
> 
> The folks that only play here might fall for this stupid b/s, but I know you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm paying attention to everyone. We need to lynch the ruler. I think you are scum for openly saying you won't think. So I'm going to bed quite happy my vote is here after that OMGUS change in my "suspected" alignment in your readwall.
> 
> Sheeping is more often than not scum. Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying MathBlade is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Note the timestamp)
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totes sheeped there, didn't I?  What's that you say? I did that to cover my as after Math called me out?
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, my vote preceded her scummy post.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
Click to expand...


The time stamp shows your post at 12:52, and hers at 12:54.... a whole two minutes after you posted "I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with" - plenty of time, so she's not lying, you are.

Also, you're getting pretty snarky, a sign that you're feeling the heat.


----------



## Mertex

Oops, I forgot to vote....

*Vote:House*


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> /in
> 
> Will catch up withh reading tonight.
> 
> Hey all!!


Hi Cafe!


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.
> 
> If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don't know you made my point for me is particularly hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  That a guard will come in and defend a Townie and make themselves suspect?  Glad I could help you make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lack the patience to break it down to baby talk, so wallow in ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that you can't, so you have to resort to insults, to save face.
Click to expand...


Mertex, have you read the set up?  The guards don't know who each other are.  They only know who the ruler is.  That is what House is trying to get you to understand.


----------



## Shaitra

House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?



Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Sheeping isn't scummy.
> 
> House sheeping is scummy.
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.



You just got done saying we should do a PL and that those who want to are scummy for it, which I agree with, now you are saying even if House isn't scum, he needs to go. Can you please explain this contradiction?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above meant to say shouldn't do a PL, not should.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also Arden, you jumped off of FA why again?


----------



## Wolfsister77

One of the big things I'm going to be looking for is people who don't vote their top scumread, people who change their vote off their top scumread, and people who contradict themselves in their votes. Scum don't necessarily want to vote for scummy people since they don't know who their fellow scum are.

And all you folks saying sheeping is scummy just all sheeped each other here in your votes for House. However, I don't think sheeping is scummy. I really look for the motivation behind the votes to find scum.

Also, I'd like town to explain their votes better in this game. I explained my vote on FA. So why is House scum?

Explain it to me because I have him as a town read. We need info. this game. So provide it please.


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> Sheeping isn't scummy.
> 
> House sheeping is scummy.
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.



And was my vote that I posted a whopping two minutes later sheeping?  No?

Aight then.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> *Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?*   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> 
> 
> That you don't know you made my point for me is particularly hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  That a guard will come in and defend a Townie and make themselves suspect?  Glad I could help you make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lack the patience to break it down to baby talk, so wallow in ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that you can't, so you have to resort to insults, to save face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex, have you read the set up?  The guards don't know who each other are.  They only know who the ruler is.  That is what House is trying to get you to understand.
Click to expand...


I understand that.  That is why I said the guards will try to defend the King if he is on the line.  That is all I was saying.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?



I posted my reason with my vote.


----------



## House

IdiotTownie: Anybody that defends another player is scum!

TownBill: Fred is scummy because of X, Y, Z
ScumBob: No, Fred is town because of 1, 2, 3
IdiotTownie: ScumBob is scum protecting the king, lynch Fred!

*Fred is lynched, flips Town*

IdiotTownie: Oh, ScumBob must be town.  I was wrong because I'm a dumbass that thinks I know everything!


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> One of the big things I'm going to be looking for is people who don't vote their top scumread, people who change their vote off their top scumread, and people who contradict themselves in their votes.



That's me on all 3 counts, so why do you consider me town?

1) There's more than one scum.
2) There's zero interest in an Avatar wagon by the collective.
3) I like seeing who's paying attention vs. who can't follow from one post to the next.  (Sup  Math?)


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the big things I'm going to be looking for is people who don't vote their top scumread, people who change their vote off their top scumread, and people who contradict themselves in their votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me on all 3 counts, so why do you consider me town?
> 
> 1) There's more than one scum.
> 2) There's zero interest in an Avatar wagon by the collective.
> 3) I like seeing who's paying attention vs. who can't follow from one post to the next.  (Sup  Math?)
Click to expand...


Because your attitude is markedly different from your scum game. You explained your vote for FA. I actually do have an interest in either an Avatar OR FA wagon on D2. Both of these people are scummy. So you are seeing what I do. 

I need to hear more from tso and Cafe to determine their alignments. I need the answers from Arden for my above questions. I need everyone to explain why they vote for a person and why they change to someone else. BTW House, you just did that above which in another thing that makes you more town that scum to me at this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.

mathblade, tso, Cafe are null

Arden is leaning town with the above reservation

Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram

Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment

House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me

SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie

ika-frustrated town but town

Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie


----------



## Wolfsister77

above should say drama, not dram


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeping isn't scummy.
> 
> House sheeping is scummy.
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just got done saying we should do a PL and that those who want to are scummy for it, which I agree with, now you are saying even if House isn't scum, he needs to go. Can you please explain this contradiction?
Click to expand...


Arden doesn't like me because I'm an asshole.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?



Sorry I missed your post, but I did address your question in a response to Wolfie.


----------



## House

Ok, guess I didn't mention it.  I swear I need memory pills or somesuch.


----------



## House

I guess I didn't miss* it (not mention).

Gah.  I need coffee.  Later all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeping isn't scummy.
> 
> House sheeping is scummy.
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just got done saying we should do a PL and that those who want to are scummy for it, which I agree with, now you are saying even if House isn't scum, he needs to go. Can you please explain this contradiction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arden doesn't like me because I'm an asshole.
Click to expand...


And that's one of the reasons I think you are town. You were pretty helpful, buddy buddy, and appeasy as scum. I see just the opposite here. Then again, you could of changed your game for just that reason so like I said, people have to explain their votes.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wolfsister77 , I was trying to get people to vote ika not TSO. If you want to avoid a townlynch, at somepoint you have to stop town from voting each other. By saying all of of [group of players] are town, we shouldn't vote each other, that is forming a townblock. Townblocks are incredibily powerful, even if imperfect, because it dramatically decreases the mislynch pool. That doubly applies where there is no nightkill.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
Click to expand...

 
why are you defending house? And why don't you ask the question? You are capable.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.
> 
> mathblade, tso, Cafe are null
> 
> Arden is leaning town with the above reservation
> 
> Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram
> 
> Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment
> 
> House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me
> 
> SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie
> 
> ika-frustrated town but town
> 
> Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie


 
I've been very clear about my reasoning for ika since day one. Stop trying to pretend I've given no reason. That's a lie.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> why are you defending house?



Why does it matter, unless you have some reason to think I'm scum?

If you do, stop dancing around the issue and say it.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.1*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (2):*_Wolfsister77, House_
*House (3):* _Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex_
*ika (1): *_Avatar4321_
*Josh_B (0): 
Mathblade (1): *_ika_
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
tso! (0):
TheOldSchool (0):
Wolfsister77 (2):* _FA_Q2, AyeCantSeeYou_

*Not Voting (5):* _tso!, TheOldSchool, Josh_B, Shaitra, ScarletRage_


~ With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
~ Deadline is 10/8/14, @2PM Central.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip​


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeping isn't scummy.
> 
> House sheeping is scummy.
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just got done saying we should do a PL and that those who want to are scummy for it, which I agree with, now you are saying even if House isn't scum, he needs to go. Can you please explain this contradiction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arden doesn't like me because I'm an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's one of the reasons I think you are town. You were pretty helpful, buddy buddy, and appeasy as scum. I see just the opposite here. Then again, you could of changed your game for just that reason so like I said, people have to explain their votes.
Click to expand...


I was actually playing as town last game because I wanted to find fire.  It wasn't until Sam got lynched that I had to actually play as scum, which got me quickly lynched.

I suck as scum.  Arden might say I suck as town, too. There is merit to such a statement, but the two are incomparable.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you defending house? And why don't you ask the question? You are capable.
Click to expand...


I am not going to engage scum when they are trying to start drama with me. I'm defending a town read of mine. I don't want another mislynch.


----------



## House

Oh cool, a couple scum are on me, and of course Arden who doesn't like me because I have a caustic personality.

Advocate that PL you just finished criticizing, Arden. Way2Town!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.
> 
> mathblade, tso, Cafe are null
> 
> Arden is leaning town with the above reservation
> 
> Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram
> 
> Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment
> 
> House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me
> 
> SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie
> 
> ika-frustrated town but town
> 
> Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear about my reasoning for ika since day one. Stop trying to pretend I've given no reason. That's a lie.
Click to expand...


Your first vote on ika D2 had no reasoning behind it.


----------



## ScarletRage

@ika, I want to proxy my vote and be the L minus 2 vote. I think the guards are bussing each other in random circles.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.
> 
> mathblade, tso, Cafe are null
> 
> Arden is leaning town with the above reservation
> 
> Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram
> 
> Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment
> 
> House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me
> 
> SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie
> 
> ika-frustrated town but town
> 
> Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear about my reasoning for ika since day one. Stop trying to pretend I've given no reason. That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first vote on ika D2 had no reasoning behind it.
Click to expand...

Reasoning can carry over from day to day.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeping isn't scummy.
> 
> House sheeping is scummy.
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just got done saying we should do a PL and that those who want to are scummy for it, which I agree with, now you are saying even if House isn't scum, he needs to go. Can you please explain this contradiction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arden doesn't like me because I'm an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's one of the reasons I think you are town. You were pretty helpful, buddy buddy, and appeasy as scum. I see just the opposite here. Then again, you could of changed your game for just that reason so like I said, people have to explain their votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually playing as town last game because I wanted to find fire.  It wasn't until Sam got lynched that I had to actually play as scum, which got me quickly lynched.
> 
> I suck as scum.  Arden might say I suck as town, too. There is merit to such a statement, but the two are incomparable.
Click to expand...


1) Sucking as scum -- utter bullshit.
2) Ninjaing each other doesn't imply I can't read.
3) Your "explanation" is to attack the attacker. 

You are scum.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeping isn't scummy.
> 
> House sheeping is scummy.
> 
> *Vote House*
> 
> Going back to this. I think he's scum, and even if he isn't he needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just got done saying we should do a PL and that those who want to are scummy for it, which I agree with, now you are saying even if House isn't scum, he needs to go. Can you please explain this contradiction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arden doesn't like me because I'm an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's one of the reasons I think you are town. You were pretty helpful, buddy buddy, and appeasy as scum. I see just the opposite here. Then again, you could of changed your game for just that reason so like I said, people have to explain their votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually playing as town last game because I wanted to find fire.  It wasn't until Sam got lynched that I had to actually play as scum, which got me quickly lynched.
> 
> I suck as scum.  Arden might say I suck as town, too. There is merit to such a statement, but the two are incomparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Sucking as scum -- utter bullshit.
> 2) Ninjaing each other doesn't imply I can't read.
> 3) Your "explanation" is to attack the attacker.
> 
> You are scum.
Click to expand...


I lol at your weak ass post.


----------



## House

See what I mean, Scarlet? Just because you are twins doesn't mean mirroring opinions is a given.

MathBlade's first post in this game is the only one that sounds remotely like yours, and it was a dead on match.

Scum Math got called on it and started attacking the one that busted her, then accused me of OMGUS when I've been hounding her ass since she joined.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
Click to expand...

Where did I ever claim that scarlet was my top scum read?

Where have I indicated that you are a policy lynch?


You are acting scummy and I think you are scum.  Scarlet is another that I am willing to vote for because I think she is scum as well.  Neither of you have a wagon at this point though so it really does not matter which one my vote is on and I would rather lynch you than scarlet at this point - you seem scummier to me.

The other wagon is on house and I don't really think he is scum this game.  To aggressive for his scum game but I really have only a single game to compare him against.

Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Oh cool, a couple scum are on me, and of course Arden who doesn't like me because I have a caustic personality.
> 
> Advocate that PL you just finished criticizing, Arden. Way2Town!


Really because that would seem to be at odds with your reads posted shortly before - 


House said:


> *Avatar* - Scum
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> MathBlade - Null
> ScarletRage - Null/Leaning Town
> ★Arden - Town
> ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
> WolfSister77 - Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.



That seems like you simply assume they are scum because they voted for you.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool, a couple scum are on me, and of course Arden who doesn't like me because I have a caustic personality.
> 
> Advocate that PL you just finished criticizing, Arden. Way2Town!
> 
> 
> 
> Really because that would seem to be at odds with your reads posted shortly before -
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> MathBlade - Null
> ScarletRage - Null/Leaning Town
> ★Arden - Town
> ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
> WolfSister77 - Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like you simply assume they are scum because they voted for you.
Click to expand...


1) You are referencing an old read which was corrected shortly after it was posted to reflect the read I've had on Math side the beginning with an allowance for her lack of substantive posts which has dissipated and confirmed my read.

2) Ask Mertex for her reasons.


----------



## House

side = since


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever claim that scarlet was my top scum read?
> 
> Where have I indicated that you are a policy lynch?
> 
> 
> You are acting scummy and I think you are scum.  Scarlet is another that I am willing to vote for because I think she is scum as well.  Neither of you have a wagon at this point though so it really does not matter which one my vote is on and I would rather lynch you than scarlet at this point - you seem scummier to me.
> 
> The other wagon is on house and I don't really think he is scum this game.  To aggressive for his scum game but I really have only a single game to compare him against.
> 
> Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
Click to expand...


I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.


----------



## ★Arden

Policy lynch? Oh, it's not a policy lynch. Did you miss the part where I've thought you were scummy ever since the ika debacle on Day 1 (my vote stayed on you the whole day) and still do with your responses and voting patterns today?

Your course of action in trying to misrepresent me and reduce my vote to "oh look everyone, she's just trying to policy lynch me!" is completely scummy. I've been scumreading you the whole time, and even reaffirmed it in the post I voted you. This is not a PL, and I'm a bit miffed that people are allowing you to say that and potentially become less enthusiastic about the wagon due to non-existent "hypocrisy" from me.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA, you are wrong but I will let my play stand for itself.

Arden is starting to show some possibilities of being town. I amnot sure what Arden v Wolf is. It would greatly help me read you Adren if you could elaborate on your thoughts of the gamestate other than Wolf Arden.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.



Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.

You proving my point is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 2.1*​
> *★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (0):
> AyeCantSeeYou (0):
> FA_Q2 (2):*_Wolfsister77, House_
> *House (3):* _Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex_
> *ika (1): *_Avatar4321_
> *Josh_B (0):
> Mathblade (0):
> Mertex (0):
> ScarletRage (0):
> Shaitra (0):
> tso! (0):
> TheOldSchool (0):
> Wolfsister77 (2):* _FA_Q2, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> *Not Voting (6):* _tso!, TheOldSchool, ika, Josh_B, Shaitra, ScarletRage_
> 
> 
> ~ With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> ~ Deadline is 10/8/14, @2PM Central.
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
> RosieS's Lynch & Flip​


@Wake ika is voteparked on Mathblade.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.
> 
> You proving my point is greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...


#sheepage

*Vote: FA*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.
> 
> mathblade, tso, Cafe are null
> 
> Arden is leaning town with the above reservation
> 
> Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram
> 
> Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment
> 
> House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me
> 
> SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie
> 
> ika-frustrated town but town
> 
> Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear about my reasoning for ika since day one. Stop trying to pretend I've given no reason. That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first vote on ika D2 had no reasoning behind it.
Click to expand...

 
that would be because I gave it day one. Perhaps if you had been fighting less with Rosie you would have noticed it. Or are you just pretending ignorance?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.
> 
> mathblade, tso, Cafe are null
> 
> Arden is leaning town with the above reservation
> 
> Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram
> 
> Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment
> 
> House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me
> 
> SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie
> 
> ika-frustrated town but town
> 
> Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear about my reasoning for ika since day one. Stop trying to pretend I've given no reason. That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first vote on ika D2 had no reasoning behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be because I gave it day one. Perhaps if you had been fighting less with Rosie you would have noticed it. Or are you just pretending ignorance?
Click to expand...


Too much crap happened D1 for me to remember this. D2 you gave no reasoning. I didn't remember, so sue me. Actually don't, since you are a lawyer.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.
> 
> You proving my point is greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...

?

How does finding your reasoning suspect make you a town read?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.
> 
> mathblade, tso, Cafe are null
> 
> Arden is leaning town with the above reservation
> 
> Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram
> 
> Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment
> 
> House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me
> 
> SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie
> 
> ika-frustrated town but town
> 
> Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear about my reasoning for ika since day one. Stop trying to pretend I've given no reason. That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first vote on ika D2 had no reasoning behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be because I gave it day one. Perhaps if you had been fighting less with Rosie you would have noticed it. Or are you just pretending ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much crap happened D1 for me to remember this. D2 you gave no reasoning. I didn't remember, so sue me. Actually don't, since you are a lawyer.
Click to expand...

I am the lawyer.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.
> 
> You proving my point is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> How does finding your reasoning suspect make you a town read?
Click to expand...


You implied that you thought Wolf was town when you said you tired of town lynching good players out the gate.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top scumreads are Avatar and FA. I explained FA in detail. Avi is due to his ika vote for no reason and his reaction to the Rosie kill-first post, seemed forced. Also, lurking and defensive.
> 
> mathblade, tso, Cafe are null
> 
> Arden is leaning town with the above reservation
> 
> Aye is leaning town but I have reservations due to her buying into scummy reasons that FA used to vote for me-bringing back dram
> 
> Shaitra-leaning town but an extremely difficult read regardless of alignment
> 
> House is town for the reasons I said above-if you want me to vote for him, you are going to have to convince me
> 
> SR is leaning town except for her trying to round up several people to get them to vote for tso which I ignored because I thought it was scummy, still most of her posts are townie
> 
> ika-frustrated town but town
> 
> Josh_B-town for actively scumhunting and being interested in the game to a degree that looks townie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very clear about my reasoning for ika since day one. Stop trying to pretend I've given no reason. That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first vote on ika D2 had no reasoning behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be because I gave it day one. Perhaps if you had been fighting less with Rosie you would have noticed it. Or are you just pretending ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much crap happened D1 for me to remember this. D2 you gave no reasoning. I didn't remember, so sue me. Actually don't, since you are a lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the lawyer.
Click to expand...


You gonna sue us rebels now?  I hate to tell you this but I am broke


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.
> 
> You proving my point is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> How does finding your reasoning suspect make you a town read?
Click to expand...


Read the bolded again and look at your wording. 

You said you didn't like my reasoning for Avatar and said you are tired of town lynching the better players here. That insinuates you think I'm town trying to lynch Avi and it also insinuates you only think Avi is town because you think he's a good player. So your defense of him is weak.

You think my reasoning for Avatar is bad. I think your reason for me is bad and I think you just let out that you think I'm town and are doing this for PL type reasons like you stated in your vote for me. 

Feel free to lay out a case for me being scum and while you are at it, you can tell me why Avi is town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.
> 
> You proving my point is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> How does finding your reasoning suspect make you a town read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the bolded again and look at your wording.
> 
> You said you didn't like my reasoning for Avatar and said you are tired of town lynching the better players here. That insinuates you think I'm town trying to lynch Avi and it also insinuates you only think Avi is town because you think he's a good player. So your defense of him is weak.
> 
> You think my reasoning for Avatar is bad. I think your reason for me is bad and I think you just let out that you think I'm town and are doing this for PL type reasons like you stated in your vote for me.
> 
> Feel free to lay out a case for me being scum and while you are at it, you can tell me why Avi is town.
Click to expand...


First sentence should read you didn't like my reasoning for Avi but said you are tired of town lynching the better players on poor reasoning.

Can't edit.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever claim that scarlet was my top scum read?
> 
> Where have I indicated that you are a policy lynch?
> 
> 
> You are acting scummy and I think you are scum.  Scarlet is another that I am willing to vote for because I think she is scum as well.  Neither of you have a wagon at this point though so it really does not matter which one my vote is on and I would rather lynch you than scarlet at this point - you seem scummier to me.
> 
> The other wagon is on house and I don't really think he is scum this game.  To aggressive for his scum game but I really have only a single game to compare him against.
> 
> Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.
Click to expand...

I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever claim that scarlet was my top scum read?
> 
> Where have I indicated that you are a policy lynch?
> 
> 
> You are acting scummy and I think you are scum.  Scarlet is another that I am willing to vote for because I think she is scum as well.  Neither of you have a wagon at this point though so it really does not matter which one my vote is on and I would rather lynch you than scarlet at this point - you seem scummier to me.
> 
> The other wagon is on house and I don't really think he is scum this game.  To aggressive for his scum game but I really have only a single game to compare him against.
> 
> Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.

You are full on contradictions aren't you?


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> Your course of action in trying to misrepresent me and reduce my vote to "oh look everyone, she's just trying to policy lynch me!" is completely scummy.



I'm not the one that even brought it up, so my read of you has downgraded to Idiot Townie.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you think Avi is scum, why are you voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I ever claim that scarlet was my top scum read?
> 
> Where have I indicated that you are a policy lynch?
> 
> 
> You are acting scummy and I think you are scum.  Scarlet is another that I am willing to vote for because I think she is scum as well.  Neither of you have a wagon at this point though so it really does not matter which one my vote is on and I would rather lynch you than scarlet at this point - you seem scummier to me.
> 
> The other wagon is on house and I don't really think he is scum this game.  To aggressive for his scum game but I really have only a single game to compare him against.
> 
> Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
Click to expand...

 
I don't see where he contradicted anything.

and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.
> 
> You proving my point is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> How does finding your reasoning suspect make you a town read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You implied that you thought Wolf was town when you said you tired of town lynching good players out the gate.
Click to expand...

No, I implied that if we lynched Avatar we (town) would be lynching him.  Town lynches people, not scum.  They just tag along.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't anyone ask FA why he isn't voting for Scarlet since Scarlet was his top scumread?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I ever claim that scarlet was my top scum read?
> 
> Where have I indicated that you are a policy lynch?
> 
> 
> You are acting scummy and I think you are scum.  Scarlet is another that I am willing to vote for because I think she is scum as well.  Neither of you have a wagon at this point though so it really does not matter which one my vote is on and I would rather lynch you than scarlet at this point - you seem scummier to me.
> 
> The other wagon is on house and I don't really think he is scum this game.  To aggressive for his scum game but I really have only a single game to compare him against.
> 
> Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
Click to expand...


It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?

And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.

I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.*  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for this post that shows you actually think I'm town which just shows me your reasoning for me is a PL.
> 
> You proving my point is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> How does finding your reasoning suspect make you a town read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You implied that you thought Wolf was town when you said you tired of town lynching good players out the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I implied that if we lynched Avatar we (town) would be lynching him.  Town lynches people, not scum.  They just tag along.
Click to expand...


Right, but you said I gave poor reasoning for scumreading Avi and then said you are tired of town lynching the better players for poor reasoning.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I ever claim that scarlet was my top scum read?
> 
> Where have I indicated that you are a policy lynch?
> 
> 
> You are acting scummy and I think you are scum.  Scarlet is another that I am willing to vote for because I think she is scum as well.  Neither of you have a wagon at this point though so it really does not matter which one my vote is on and I would rather lynch you than scarlet at this point - you seem scummier to me.
> 
> The other wagon is on house and I don't really think he is scum this game.  To aggressive for his scum game but I really have only a single game to compare him against.
> 
> Your reasoning against Avatar is rather suspect as well and I tire of town constantly lynching one of the better players here out the gate without any good reasoning.  I have to see more that actually shows Avi is scummy before voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
Click to expand...

 
where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.

and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
Click to expand...


Avi, do you think ika is the ruler at this point?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think about my reasons for Avatar. Your defense of him is noted. You have not explained why I am acting scummy. You brought up old drama and said you hated that type of play. Your reasons for scumreading Scarlet were much more concrete. I am also tired of lynching our own which is why I don't want to vote for House. Avatar being a good player does not make him town. Feel free to tell me why he is.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
Click to expand...


Once we get the ruler, the remaining guards will die which you would know if you were paying attention.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once we get the ruler, the remaining guards will die which you would know if you were paying attention.
Click to expand...


And unless we have the usurper out by then as well, that role will still be a threat to us.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once we get the ruler, the remaining guards will die which you would know if you were paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unless we have the usurper out by then as well, that role will still be a threat to us.
Click to expand...

Right so the usurper is unlikely to take a swing at the ruler. They will townside on guards and scumside on the ruler.

Predicting what the usurper will do is easy enough. Count the bodies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm wondering if tso might be the ruler or usurper. He signs in, says he's catching up, goes away for a few days, signs in again, etc.

Active lurking would be ideal for either role.


----------



## ★Arden

Why is this environment so hostile? It's off-putting.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.2*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (3):*_Wolfsister77, House, ScarletRage_
*House (3):* _Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex_
*ika (1): *_Avatar4321_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_ika_
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
tso! (0):
CafeAuLait (0):
Wolfsister77 (2):* _FA_Q2, AyeCantSeeYou_

*Not Voting (4):* _tso!, TheOldSchool, Josh_B, Shaitra_


~ With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
~ Deadline is 10/8/14, @2PM Central.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

★Arden said:


> Why is this environment so hostile? It's off-putting.



That's a good question. Many that play the games here also frequently post in other areas of the forum. My guess is that whatever grudges are made in the other areas here carry over to those that play the games. I try really hard to overlook the in-fighting and put downs, but it does start to wear on my mindset after a while. There's been many times I walk away from the game for hours or even a day before coming back to post to try and clear my head of it before saying anything.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm wondering if tso might be the ruler or usurper. He signs in, says he's catching up, goes away for a few days, signs in again, etc.
> 
> Active lurking would be ideal for either role.



I've been wondering about that as well. Tso is acting much like someone else did - claiming to do one thing, but then does nothing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once we get the ruler, the remaining guards will die which you would know if you were paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unless we have the usurper out by then as well, that role will still be a threat to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so the usurper is unlikely to take a swing at the ruler. They will townside on guards and scumside on the ruler.
> 
> Predicting what the usurper will do is easy enough. Count the bodies.
Click to expand...


According to the roles on Page 1, the usurper and ruler don't know who each other are. How do we get that person to come out and slip up?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi, do you think ika is the ruler at this point?
Click to expand...

 
best lead I have. He was the first person I saw another player defend. (Arden). Before I was voting for him I was on house. Ika went to L2 before most jumped ship.

when I was remaining on him house suddenly found me suspect. I suspect trying to get me to vote for him since he used piss poor reasoning. In fact he quoted the posts I suspected him on since he didn't know we needed to kill the usurper for a rebel win. Odd that the man who doesn't hesitate to point out bad reasoning uses his ignorant statements to accuse me of being scum. Which made me conclude he is trying to draw my vote away. Since I was voting for ika why else would he want me to vote for himself unless he knew ika was the ruler?

house then pushed for the Rosie lynch. I didn't have a problem with her lynch because I had been suspecting her do to some people coming to her defense.

so my best read for ruler is ika. And if I'm right house and Arden are guardsmen. I could lynch any of them today.

and as frustrating as wolf is being I still think she is likely town.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant.  I have a null on Avatar as I have already stated.  If you were paying attention, you might have noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, yet you said above you were tired of town lynching one of the better players out of the gate.  To me that insinuates you don't want him lynched for some reason. Also, I wasn't even voting Avi and he is nowhere near being lynched. You say my reasoning is poor for my reads but yours is no better.
> 
> You are full on contradictions aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once we get the ruler, the remaining guards will die which you would know if you were paying attention.
Click to expand...

 
you really need to work on the sense of humor


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if tso might be the ruler or usurper. He signs in, says he's catching up, goes away for a few days, signs in again, etc.
> 
> Active lurking would be ideal for either role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about that as well. Tso is acting much like someone else did - claiming to do one thing, but then does nothing.
Click to expand...

 
been thinking tso could be lurking because hr is scum. Wouldn't surprise me. Did he even vote last round?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry Avi-I can be frustrating and difficult.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if tso might be the ruler or usurper. He signs in, says he's catching up, goes away for a few days, signs in again, etc.
> 
> Active lurking would be ideal for either role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about that as well. Tso is acting much like someone else did - claiming to do one thing, but then does nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been thinking tso could be lurking because hr is scum. Wouldn't surprise me. Did he even vote last round?
Click to expand...


No, I could lynch this today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Why is this environment so hostile? It's off-putting.



I'm sorry you have to deal with this. It's a political forum so it can be hostile everywhere except places like the Coffee Shop. Mafia can often be hostile. You can PM Wake any concerns you have. He is fair and reasonable and will deal with it. Alternatively, ignore those insulting you. House can be difficult but he's harmless.


----------



## Avatar4321

house is harmless unless he is a guard. Then he is out to kill us.


----------



## ★Arden

@ People talking about ika being ruler because people have defended him:

You are making a bad argument. You are discounting the likely possibility of town defending their townreads. You are discounting the likely possibility that guards know better than to so strongly defend their ruler when all attention is on them. You are discounting the likely possibility that in this large of a game, the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with them.

The majority of this game so far has revolved around ika, Wolf, and Rosie. Can we please step away from that now? It's a huge shiny distraction based mainly on reasoning relating more to policy lynches rather than actual scumhunting. Because of this, I think the real ruler has been able to largely stay under the radar in terms of suspicion, because people are so focused on namecalling and policy lynching that edges out any discussion with an actual chance of finding scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

Good points on TSO.

Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.

*Vote: TSO *


----------



## Avatar4321

Arden wants to move away from ika house and wolf.

that really doesn't do much to persuade me. In fact it reinforces what I was trying to say.

i think i could support a tso wagon if it came to it. But i see no reason yo change yet


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake 

Please change TheOldSchool with Cafe in the VC's for less confusion. 

It's hard enough for me to pay attention as it is.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once we get the ruler, the remaining guards will die which you would know if you were paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unless we have the usurper out by then as well, that role will still be a threat to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so the usurper is unlikely to take a swing at the ruler. They will townside on guards and scumside on the ruler.
> 
> Predicting what the usurper will do is easy enough. Count the bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the roles on Page 1, the usurper and ruler don't know who each other are. How do we get that person to come out and slip up?
Click to expand...


You don't. You analyze players in this game by looking at their trajectory and what each player should be doing based on their alignment.

Guards will want to lynch townies and the usurper.
Townies want to lynch anyone who isn't town.
The Ruler wants to lynch anyone who isn't him.
Same with the usurper but the usurper doesn't want to lynch the ruler until either lylo happens or there aren't that many guards left as a clusterfuck of townies and one scum without a nightkill is not a strong position.

The ruler is the hardest player to lynch in the game as such should generally take some risks but be very guarded with what they write.
Guards want to lynch players who are actively investigating and lynch townies over slip ups that aren't real. Meanwhile, guards will ignore actual scummy behavior and a total lack of trajectory from a slot.

When I say trajectory, look at a player's thought process. Do they move from town to scum in an organic manner? Is there selective scumhunting (meaning its ok when Player X does something but not ok for Player Y)?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@tso! 

Would you please chime in when you can? Your last post was yesterday saying you were catching up and nothing since then.  Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 26 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Thank you!


----------



## ScarletRage

★Arden said:


> @ People talking about ika being ruler because people have defended him:
> 
> You are making a bad argument. You are discounting the likely possibility of town defending their townreads. You are discounting the likely possibility that guards know better than to so strongly defend their ruler when all attention is on them. You are discounting the likely possibility that in this large of a game, the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with them.
> 
> The majority of this game so far has revolved around ika, Wolf, and Rosie. Can we please step away from that now? It's a huge shiny distraction based mainly on reasoning relating more to policy lynches rather than actual scumhunting. Because of this, I think the real ruler has been able to largely stay under the radar in terms of suspicion, because people are so focused on namecalling and policy lynching that edges out any discussion with an actual chance of finding scum.



This is a start, but I was hoping for some more content on players other than Wolf Rosie and ika from you.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Good points on TSO.
> 
> Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.
> 
> *Vote: TSO *




TSO was one of the ones I said may be the ruler when I posted my reads.  Mainly because he has been too quite, and surely the ruler would not want to draw any attention to himself and say something that may be interpreted as scummy.

Shaitra has also been rather quiet,  but, then she always is. 

If enough people consider TSO to be the ruler, I will be glad to change my vote, but right now House has been playing very anti-town, insulting everyone and being snarky, the very same thing I was told was anti-town when I did it in previous games.  Surely a Townie wants to work together with other townies, not alienate them, but apparently he is more interested in appearing scummy.


----------



## ika

mert: anti-town =/= scum

i am often known as the epitone of anti-town. so its not alignment indicative to me for him to try to appear scummy.

@Titus, is mathblade scum? if you want to talk to me ask shit


----------



## ika

you need to figure out his intrent of anti-town

is it a gambit?
what is their motive for being anti-town?
is what the player doing really all that anti-town?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points on TSO.
> 
> Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.
> 
> *Vote: TSO *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSO was one of the ones I said may be the ruler when I posted my reads.  Mainly because he has been too quite, and surely the ruler would not want to draw any attention to himself and say something that may be interpreted as scummy.
> 
> Shaitra has also been rather quiet,  but, then she always is.
> 
> If enough people consider TSO to be the ruler, I will be glad to change my vote, but right now House has been playing very anti-town, insulting everyone and being snarky, the very same thing I was told was anti-town when I did it in previous games.  Surely a Townie wants to work together with other townies, not alienate them, but apparently he is more interested in appearing scummy.
Click to expand...

 
I've noticed shaitra being quiet too. Moreso than usual. Course it could just be because she has been avoiding drama.

I think you've been quieter than usual as well


----------



## Mertex

ika said:


> mert: anti-town =/= scum
> 
> i am often known as the epitone of anti-town. so its not alignment indicative to me for him to try to appear scummy.
> 
> @Titus, is mathblade scum? if you want to talk to me ask shit



I'm only going by what I've been told, whenever I have been snarky.  Maybe that is unique to USMB, since most of the players here have not played on the main Mafia site until we started playing here, and most want civil discourse.  Why would anyone want to alienate other Townies, though, by calling them idiot, etc.?  That seems abrasive, yet some who call out abrasive behavior don't seem to mind it coming from House.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points on TSO.
> 
> Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.
> 
> *Vote: TSO *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSO was one of the ones I said may be the ruler when I posted my reads.  Mainly because he has been too quite, and surely the ruler would not want to draw any attention to himself and say something that may be interpreted as scummy.
> 
> Shaitra has also been rather quiet,  but, then she always is.
> 
> If enough people consider TSO to be the ruler, I will be glad to change my vote, but right now House has been playing very anti-town, insulting everyone and being snarky, the very same thing I was told was anti-town when I did it in previous games.  Surely a Townie wants to work together with other townies, not alienate them, but apparently he is more interested in appearing scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed shaitra being quiet too. Moreso than usual. Course it could just be because she has been avoiding drama.
> 
> I think you've been quieter than usual as well
Click to expand...


I'm trying to keep my posts relevant to the game, I sure don't want to stir any more drama then we've had already.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Arden wants to move away from ika house and wolf.
> 
> that really doesn't do much to persuade me. In fact it reinforces what I was trying to say.



This post is scum-tastic. Arden wants to move away from who again? Me? *ME??

ME???
*
That alone shows you are sandbagging on your analyses.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> so my best read for ruler is ika. And if I'm right house and Arden are guardsmen. I could lynch any of them today.
> 
> and as frustrating as wolf is being I still think she is likely town.



If you had Arden as a guard read due to her objection to the ika wagon, I could understand that until the point where she began making solid town contributions (which is something you still haven't done, btw).

And that I was on board (and pushing) the wagon that you are so convinced will lead to the death of the ruler means nothing to your read of me is also telling.

You are sandbagging hard and I'm more convinced than ever that I have you pegged.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points on TSO.
> 
> Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.
> 
> *Vote: TSO *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSO was one of the ones I said may be the ruler when I posted my reads.  Mainly because he has been too quite, and surely the ruler would not want to draw any attention to himself and say something that may be interpreted as scummy.
> 
> Shaitra has also been rather quiet,  but, then she always is.
> 
> If enough people consider TSO to be the ruler, I will be glad to change my vote, but right now House has been playing very anti-town, insulting everyone and being snarky, the very same thing I was told was anti-town when I did it in previous games.  Surely a Townie wants to work together with other townies, not alienate them, but apparently he is more interested in appearing scummy.
Click to expand...


I call a spade a spade. You get butthurt about it. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## ika

Mertex said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> mert: anti-town =/= scum
> 
> i am often known as the epitone of anti-town. so its not alignment indicative to me for him to try to appear scummy.
> 
> @Titus, is mathblade scum? if you want to talk to me ask shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going by what I've been told, whenever I have been snarky.  Maybe that is unique to USMB, since most of the players here have not played on the main Mafia site until we started playing here, and most want civil discourse.  Why would anyone want to alienate other Townies, though, by calling them idiot, etc.?  That seems abrasive, yet some who call out abrasive behavior don't seem to mind it coming from House.
Click to expand...


i think its more of how you take the snarkyness.

house is more or less trolling imo. when i read his posts hes just more or less just laughing off his attackers.

now if he was going "haha you can never lynch me" type routine then i would see it as snarky.

it comes town to interpritation, compare rose vs house in this current game:

rose was town but her attacks pushed boundaries

house is more or less just laughing everyone off in a silly manner of not caring


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> .
> when I was remaining on him house suddenly found me suspect. I suspect trying to get me to vote for him  _(blah blah scum cetera)_



So... I'm not allowed to finger a player that is voting for someone? What kind of dumbassery is that?

Also, my read of you should have nothing to do with your read of me.

The more you post, the happier I am with my read.


----------



## House

ika said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> mert: anti-town =/= scum
> 
> i am often known as the epitone of anti-town. so its not alignment indicative to me for him to try to appear scummy.
> 
> @Titus, is mathblade scum? if you want to talk to me ask shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going by what I've been told, whenever I have been snarky.  Maybe that is unique to USMB, since most of the players here have not played on the main Mafia site until we started playing here, and most want civil discourse.  Why would anyone want to alienate other Townies, though, by calling them idiot, etc.?  That seems abrasive, yet some who call out abrasive behavior don't seem to mind it coming from House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think its more of how you take the snarkyness.
> 
> house is more or less trolling imo. when i read his posts hes just more or less just laughing off his attackers.
> 
> now if he was going "haha you can never lynch me" type routine then i would see it as snarky.
> 
> it comes town to interpritation, compare rose vs house in this current game:
> 
> rose was town but her attacks pushed boundaries
> 
> house is more or less just laughing everyone off in a silly manner of not caring
Click to expand...


Dammit ika, now you just made *me* the ruler with that post!


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> mert: anti-town =/= scum
> 
> i am often known as the epitone of anti-town. so its not alignment indicative to me for him to try to appear scummy.
> 
> @Titus, is mathblade scum? if you want to talk to me ask shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going by what I've been told, whenever I have been snarky.  Maybe that is unique to USMB, since most of the players here have not played on the main Mafia site until we started playing here, and most want civil discourse.  Why would anyone want to alienate other Townies, though, by calling them idiot, etc.?  That seems abrasive, yet some who call out abrasive behavior don't seem to mind it coming from House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think its more of how you take the snarkyness.
> 
> house is more or less trolling imo. when i read his posts hes just more or less just laughing off his attackers.
> 
> now if he was going "haha you can never lynch me" type routine then i would see it as snarky.
> 
> it comes town to interpritation, compare rose vs house in this current game:
> 
> rose was town but her attacks pushed boundaries
> 
> house is more or less just laughing everyone off in a silly manner of not caring
Click to expand...


This is exactly right. Rosie was out of bounds. House is just being sarcastic and having fun. There is a world of difference here and why nothing House says bothers me because I have never seen him try to cause harm. Rosie is a different story entirely. JMO.


----------



## Shaitra

I've had a busy RL day today.  I will also be V/LA starting tomorrow morning until Sunday evening.  Wake has already been informed about that.

Mertex is definitely playing differently than she usually does.  Is she working on changing her meta or is she a guard/ruler/usurper.  Right now though I am reading her as rebel more than scum.

Avi is pinging my scum radar though.  He sounds snippy to me.  Leaning scum.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm reading House as town right now.  Sure he's snarky, but it reads town to me right now.

I feel Wolf is town as well.  She's actively hunting scum.  I'm reading SR as town for the same reasons.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, leaning scum on Mathblade. She likes me too much.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Analysis Day 1 reads there was a lot of posts which made me think Wolf was scum, maybe even the Queen.
Posts 38, 54, 58, 64, by Wolfsister, comes off as detached posting or separating herself from us townies.

_“There is no way for the rebels to win with the usurper alive”._  ~Wolfsister

“Scum has it tough enough dying if the ruler dies and being heavily outnumbered plus dealing with an usurper” ~Wolfsister

“You completely ignored all my posts that could make me town” ~Wolfsister392

Rest of the reads are as follows:

Aye: townish

House: leaning town

Wolf: queen/guard?

FA: null

SR: unsure- it is unlike SR to defend a move, and she defended her position on a wagon. She usually does not care what people think. (Post 760) However, other posts come off as helpful to us to beat scum.

Ika: null/not enough material to get a read, states his play may be a gambit (one which is antitown play according to Wiki).

Shaitra: guard or  perhaps ursurper (most town SR has ever appeared? 387) possibly guarding SR?  Shai's post just rubbed me the wrong way.

JoshB leaning town 

TSO!: Null, not enough posts, same as last game. However, last game he said he did not want to play and it was a favor to Wake, this game he willingly signed up and was not a sub. I expected more posts given this game was a willing sign up. This bothers me.

Arden; null

Avatar: guard/usurper/king ( changed meta)

Mertex: town?

Mathblade: null

I think that is everyone.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my best read for ruler is ika. And if I'm right house and Arden are guardsmen. I could lynch any of them today.
> 
> and as frustrating as wolf is being I still think she is likely town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had Arden as a guard read due to her objection to the ika wagon, I could understand that until the point where she began making solid town contributions (which is something you still haven't done, btw).
> 
> And that I was on board (and pushing) the wagon that you are so convinced will lead to the death of the ruler means nothing to your read of me is also telling.
> 
> You are sandbagging hard and I'm more convinced than ever that I have you pegged.
Click to expand...

 
and then you jumped ship when the wagon got serious. Wonder why...


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> when I was remaining on him house suddenly found me suspect. I suspect trying to get me to vote for him  _(blah blah scum cetera)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I'm not allowed to finger a player that is voting for someone? What kind of dumbassery is that?
> 
> Also, my read of you should have nothing to do with your read of me.
> 
> The more you post, the happier I am with my read.
Click to expand...

 
of course you are. Because you know I'm a rebel who isn't falling for your nonsense.


----------



## Avatar4321

so my meta has changed from the last game where I was scum and you think I'm the king cafe?

could it be possible I don't have anything to lose by going after the scum more?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Analysis Day 1 reads there was a lot of posts which made me think Wolf was scum, maybe even the Queen.
> Posts 38, 54, 58, 64, by Wolfsister, comes off as detached posting or separating herself from us townies.
> 
> _“There is no way for the rebels to win with the usurper alive”._  ~Wolfsister
> 
> “Scum has it tough enough dying if the ruler dies and being heavily outnumbered plus dealing with an usurper” ~Wolfsister
> 
> “You completely ignored all my posts that could make me town” ~Wolfsister392
> 
> Rest of the reads are as follows:
> 
> Aye: townish
> 
> House: leaning town
> 
> Wolf: queen/guard?
> 
> FA: null
> 
> SR: unsure- it is unlike SR to defend a move, and she defended her position on a wagon. She usually does not care what people think. (Post 760) However, other posts come off as helpful to us to beat scum.
> 
> Ika: null/not enough material to get a read, states his play may be a gambit (one which is antitown play according to Wiki).
> 
> Shaitra: guard or  perhaps ursurper (most town SR has ever appeared? 387) possibly guarding SR?  Shai's post just rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> JoshB leaning town
> 
> TSO!: Null, not enough posts, same as last game. However, last game he said he did not want to play and it was a favor to Wake, this game he willingly signed up and was not a sub. I expected more posts given this game was a willing sign up. This bothers me.
> 
> Arden; null
> 
> Avatar: guard/usurper/king ( changed meta)
> 
> Mertex: town?
> 
> Mathblade: null
> 
> I think that is everyone.



We agree on a lot of our reads, except for House, the noob, who blended in well as Town last game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, Mertex is way too agreeable and continuously stresses a different play this game than usual. I can't believe I missed it but something is off with her. She keeps pointing out how she's calmer, less dramatic, less abrasive so that she can continue to convince everyone of it. 

Yep, This is different from Mertex's normal town play.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister 
and
JoshB
lead a wagon against town 

House promises to sheep Wolfsister and JoshB


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> so my meta has changed from the last game where I was scum and you think I'm the king cafe?
> 
> could it be possible I don't have anything to lose by going after the scum more?



No, your meta has not changed from the last game. It's changed since you have played as town IMO.


----------



## ika

YAWN........

is anyone at l-1 yet? no?

is mathblady lynched yet? no?

anything adressed to me? no?

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yep, Mertex is way too agreeable and continuously stresses a different play this game than usual. I can't believe I missed it but something is off with her. She keeps pointing out how she's calmer, less dramatic, less abrasive so that she can continue to convince everyone of it.
> 
> Yep, This is different from Mertex's normal town play.



Yep, it's different,  I'm not going to get caught up in drama anymore.  If some mistake that for scummy play, so be it, it is a lot less stressful, you should try it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Mertex is way too agreeable and continuously stresses a different play this game than usual. I can't believe I missed it but something is off with her. She keeps pointing out how she's calmer, less dramatic, less abrasive so that she can continue to convince everyone of it.
> 
> Yep, This is different from Mertex's normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's different,  I'm not going to get caught up in drama anymore.  If some mistake that for scummy play, so be it, it is a lot less stressful, you should try it.
Click to expand...


Ummm right. As scum you not only hid out but did not make waves. Constantly stressing how you are not going to make waves is not your norm. I pointed it out.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Mertex is way too agreeable and continuously stresses a different play this game than usual. I can't believe I missed it but something is off with her. She keeps pointing out how she's calmer, less dramatic, less abrasive so that she can continue to convince everyone of it.
> 
> Yep, This is different from Mertex's normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's different,  I'm not going to get caught up in drama anymore.  If some mistake that for scummy play, so be it, it is a lot less stressful, you should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm right. As scum you not only hid out but did not make waves. Constantly stressing how you are not going to make waves is not your norm. I pointed it out.
Click to expand...



Yep, and I saw the havoc that you and Rosie caused....not pleasant at all.  People can change...you keep telling me I should change and I'm trying, but you're not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Mertex is way too agreeable and continuously stresses a different play this game than usual. I can't believe I missed it but something is off with her. She keeps pointing out how she's calmer, less dramatic, less abrasive so that she can continue to convince everyone of it.
> 
> Yep, This is different from Mertex's normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's different,  I'm not going to get caught up in drama anymore.  If some mistake that for scummy play, so be it, it is a lot less stressful, you should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm right. As scum you not only hid out but did not make waves. Constantly stressing how you are not going to make waves is not your norm. I pointed it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and I saw the havoc that you and Rosie caused....not pleasant at all.  People can change...you keep telling me I should change and I'm trying, but you're not.
Click to expand...


Really? I haven't done anything but play the game since Rosie left. Tell me why you are trying to bring all that back again right now?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Mertex is way too agreeable and continuously stresses a different play this game than usual. I can't believe I missed it but something is off with her. She keeps pointing out how she's calmer, less dramatic, less abrasive so that she can continue to convince everyone of it.
> 
> Yep, This is different from Mertex's normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's different,  I'm not going to get caught up in drama anymore.  If some mistake that for scummy play, so be it, it is a lot less stressful, you should try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm right. As scum you not only hid out but did not make waves. Constantly stressing how you are not going to make waves is not your norm. I pointed it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and I saw the havoc that you and Rosie caused....not pleasant at all.  People can change...you keep telling me I should change and I'm trying, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I haven't done anything but play the game since Rosie left. Tell me why you are trying to bring all that back again right now?
Click to expand...


I'm not.  Ain't going there.


----------



## Josh_B

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my best read for ruler is ika. And if I'm right house and Arden are guardsmen. I could lynch any of them today.
> 
> and as frustrating as wolf is being I still think she is likely town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had Arden as a guard read due to her objection to the ika wagon, I could understand that until the point where she began making solid town contributions (which is something you still haven't done, btw).
> 
> And that I was on board (and pushing) the wagon that you are so convinced will lead to the death of the ruler means nothing to your read of me is also telling.
> 
> You are sandbagging hard and I'm more convinced than ever that I have you pegged.
Click to expand...


Iactually like this post. Doesn't it makes sense as a playstyle thing for guards to defend everyone? That way it's not such a big deal when they are defending the king. 

*Vote Arden*


----------



## ScarletRage

*Unvote*

The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.

I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> YAWN........
> 
> is anyone at l-1 yet? no?
> 
> is mathblady lynched yet? no?
> 
> anything adressed to me? no?
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz



ika 

Why is mathblade scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...



Bring it!!


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf your antagonism is not helping you. I take things step by step. Those who rush my logic generally go not like it.

TDLR. If you are town, trust me to find out.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.3*​
*★Arden (1): *_Josh_B_
*Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (2): *_Wolfsister77, House_
*House (3):* _Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex_
*ika (1): *_Avatar4321_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_ika_
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
tso! (1): *_FA_Q2_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Wolfsister77 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_

*Not Voting (4):* _tso!, TheOldSchool, Shaitra, ScarletRage_


~ With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
~ Deadline is 10/8/14, @2PM Central.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3​


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...



What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players. 

I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.

*@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf your antagonism is not helping you. I take things step by step. Those who rush my logic generally go not like it.
> 
> TDLR. If you are town, trust me to find out.



That's fine but make up your mind. First you say I'm scum based on my first posts, then you move on to others as scum, then you put me in a town group to lynch ika, then you vote me for ignoring it, then Rosie, then you sheep me to vote FA, then you listen to Cafe who's doing what everyone does when they read the first few pages which is scumread me, then unvote FA for an explanation that was not good from him, then say I'm scum but if I'm town you'll find out. 

Loop de loop. I'm not that hard to figure out as any alignment.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players.
> 
> I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.
> 
> *@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?
Click to expand...


Are you reading the posts?  WS doesn't have a wagon.  She's got one vote.  Several think she's scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I don't know what you are. I don't really care what you say but why you say it. That thought process should be clear through the few games we have played. D1 was a policy lynch. I like associations but the scum team do not know each other. With the number of wagons, they are likely playing like that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players.
> 
> I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.
> 
> *@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?
Click to expand...


AtE-sorry I've seen it many times, but what does it mean again?

And FA and SR have been pushing me as scum on and off all game. I think FA is scum and SR I'm iffy on. She usually doesn't struggle this much with a read. She correctly read me as town last game but can't figure me out here. Both her and FA have been on my wagon at one point or the other in the game.

I am also wondering why the back and forth on me all game. Even when I'm playing my town game SR suddenly jumps on Cafe's case from the first few pages to say I might be scum when she was saying I was scum, then town, now scum again and I haven't really done anything but play since then so nothing new here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf your antagonism is not helping you. I take things step by step. Those who rush my logic generally go not like it.
> 
> TDLR. If you are town, trust me to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine but make up your mind. First you say I'm scum based on my first posts, then you move on to others as scum, then you put me in a town group to lynch ika, then you vote me for ignoring it, then Rosie, then you sheep me to vote FA, *then you listen to Cafe who's doing what everyone does when they read the first few pages which is scumread me*, then unvote FA for an explanation that was not good from him, then say I'm scum but if I'm town you'll find out.
> 
> Loop de loop. I'm not that hard to figure out as any alignment.
Click to expand...


(emphasis added)


I read through everything Wolf. Unfortunately, most of day one is not game related but an issue between two people. I removed all the fighting and my reads were based on this, nothing else.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players.
> 
> I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.
> 
> *@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading the posts?  WS doesn't have a wagon.  She's got one vote.  Several think she's scum.
Click to expand...


One vote, several think I'm scum. That is weird.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players.
> 
> I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.
> 
> *@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AtE-sorry I've seen it many times, but what does it mean again?
> 
> And FA and SR have been pushing me as scum on and off all game. I think FA is scum and SR I'm iffy on. She usually doesn't struggle this much with a read. She correctly read me as town last game but can't figure me out here. Both her and FA have been on my wagon at one point or the other in the game.
> 
> I am also wondering why the back and forth on me all game. Even when I'm playing my town game SR suddenly jumps on Cafe's case from the first few pages to say I might be scum when she was saying I was scum, then town, now scum again and I haven't really done anything but play since then so nothing new here.
Click to expand...


AtE = Appeal to Emotion.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players.
> 
> I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.
> 
> *@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?
Click to expand...


I see the apology and drama as null. I do see a lot of effort from Wolf. There's town cases and scum cases to be made on Wolf.


----------



## ika

AtE - appeal to emotion

thats kinda when player(s) make more emotiona based posts rather then logic based post, often times to do one of the following:

A) stop their lynch
B) get someone lynched
C) they are emotion based players and do it by default
----------------------

i have seen math town and scum games (as well as her neutral game) and right now it doest feel like her town game


----------



## ScarletRage

Also the followup post where Cafe expanded on Josh's earlier point was pretty good. You can be abstract at points. This isn't anything from Day 1.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ika, Math has drawn scum in a finished game? Where?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis Day 1 reads there was a lot of posts which made me think Wolf was scum, maybe even the Queen.
> Posts 38, 54, 58, 64, by Wolfsister, comes off as detached posting or separating herself from us townies.
> 
> _“There is no way for the rebels to win with the usurper alive”._  ~Wolfsister
> 
> “Scum has it tough enough dying if the ruler dies and being heavily outnumbered plus dealing with an usurper” ~Wolfsister
> 
> “You completely ignored all my posts that could make me town” ~Wolfsister392
> 
> Rest of the reads are as follows:
> 
> Aye: townish
> 
> House: leaning town
> 
> Wolf: queen/guard?
> 
> FA: null
> 
> SR: unsure- it is unlike SR to defend a move, and she defended her position on a wagon. She usually does not care what people think. (Post 760) However, other posts come off as helpful to us to beat scum.
> 
> Ika: null/not enough material to get a read, states his play may be a gambit (one which is antitown play according to Wiki).
> 
> Shaitra: guard or  perhaps ursurper (most town SR has ever appeared? 387) possibly guarding SR?  Shai's post just rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> JoshB leaning town
> 
> TSO!: Null, not enough posts, same as last game. However, last game he said he did not want to play and it was a favor to Wake, this game he willingly signed up and was not a sub. I expected more posts given this game was a willing sign up. This bothers me.
> 
> Arden; null
> 
> Avatar: guard/usurper/king ( changed meta)
> 
> Mertex: town?
> 
> Mathblade: null
> 
> I think that is everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on a lot of our reads, except for House, the noob, who blended in well as Town last game.
Click to expand...


I think he probably blended more to you than others since he defended you so much. Not to imply I never had he in the town category but he was on many peoples questionable list. Could he be scum this go round? Sure, but what a way to come out if not town. Insulting most of the women here with sexist 'jokes" and being a complete ass ( AKA Dr Evil) or should I say ""opinionated ass" as it says under his avatar. Who knows maybe it is some strange scumploy? It is just brining a lot of attention to himself IMO.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Ika, Math has drawn scum in a finished game? Where?



I have only been third party once. That game I didn't really try to win I tried to have fun b/c I was moving to California. I have never drawn scum.


----------



## ika

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika, Math has drawn scum in a finished game? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only been third party once. That game I didn't really try to win I tried to have fun b/c I was moving to California. I have never drawn scum.
Click to expand...


3rd party is still scum

Titus, check homesite. on there check the last big FM she was 3rd party neutral borg. and i successfully called her out on it as 3rd party neutral merchant.


----------



## MathBlade

LOL More like a cop called me third party and I decided to do random bullshit too keep interest in that game. I don't call 3P scum. I call it 3P. Interest waned...Seriously I started doing karoke in the thread.


----------



## ika

MathBlade said:


> LOL More like a cop called me third party and I decided to do random bullshit too keep interest in that game. I don't call 3P scum. I call it 3P. Interest waned...Seriously I started doing karoke in the thread.



no i actually gave him the idea to check you when i was talking to him via PM about making deals and such.

also math in a general sense: a 3rd party that can not win with town would be considered scum
you in that game could not win with town henceforth scum

i could of won with town so technacly speaking in temrs i was not exactly a scum


----------



## ika

if anyone is wondering about this, i orginate form a diffrent side (my homesite is not MS) and we played a big game there and mathblade was a 3rd party that could not win with town

i was also a different 3rd part that could win with town (my wincon was make more money) but essentially i was a survivor


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my best read for ruler is ika. And if I'm right house and Arden are guardsmen. I could lynch any of them today.
> 
> and as frustrating as wolf is being I still think she is likely town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had Arden as a guard read due to her objection to the ika wagon, I could understand that until the point where she began making solid town contributions (which is something you still haven't done, btw).
> 
> And that I was on board (and pushing) the wagon that you are so convinced will lead to the death of the ruler means nothing to your read of me is also telling.
> 
> You are sandbagging hard and I'm more convinced than ever that I have you pegged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then you jumped ship when the wagon got serious. Wonder why...
Click to expand...

You are doing an excellent job of showing everyone how scummy you are by providing me continuous opportunities to point out your lies.

Behold:



House said:


> Give the man his l-1 so we can start being productive, plzkthx.



Totally guard-like of me there, wasn't it?

But wait, there's more!



Mertex said:


> Sorry Avi, I should of said Aye and FA_Q2.
> 
> Rosie and FA are top suspects of both myself and Josh. I think there is something to this. I'd rather lynch worthless ika but if we have actual suspicious people, that's fine too.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*



And another unvote...



Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.4*​
> *★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (0):
> AyeCantSeeYou (0):
> FA_Q2 (0):
> House (1):* _★Arden_
> *ika (4):* _Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> *Josh_B (0):
> Mathblade (0):
> Mertex (0):
> RosieS (1): *_Josh_B_
> *ScarletRage (2):* _TheOldSchool, ika_
> *Shaitra (0):
> tso! (0):
> TheOldSchool (0):
> Wolfsister77 (4):* _FA_Q2, RosieS, Mathblade, Mertex_
> 
> *Not Voting (3):* _tso!, Shaitra, Wolfsister77_
> 
> 
> ~ With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> ~ Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.
> ~ Giving reads and making accusations are part of Mafia.
> ~ Where's my little buddy? @TheOldSchool
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2​


As you can see, I'm still on the is wagon that you accused me of "bailing" on.



House said:


> *Vote: Avatar0987654321234567890*



And here is where I finally unvote, long after the wagon had lost momentum.

Considering who I moved to, I can't say I'm surprised you're whining about it.  Scum has a lot more to lose by dying than town.

Tell us how that heaping helping of ownage tastes, scum.


----------



## House

I shouldn't be able to treat apart an Avatar post so thoroughly. This confirms to me that he is out to mislead townies hoping they won't be paying attention.

Guess what... I am.


----------



## House

tear apart*


----------



## House

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!!
Click to expand...


I carry that attitude with more panache.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I carry that attitude with more panache.
Click to expand...


Whatever.


----------



## House

*Avatar* - Scum-diddly-doo!
MathBlade - Scum (contributed nothing but fluff since her hissy)
Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
tso! - Null/Leaning Scum (Active Lurking)
Shaitra - Null
★Arden - Town
AyeCantSeeYou - Town
ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
Josh_B - Town
ScarletRage - Town
WolfSister77 - Town


----------



## Wolfsister77

So, for someone who has played this type of game before, what is the best strategy going forward? In the other games, it's been pretty straightforward. This one, seems a little more difficult to sort out based on a completely different game state.


----------



## House

Fair chance I'm misreading somebody as Town.  Or the 3 nulls are all scum. 

That'd be a riot.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *Avatar* - Scum-diddly-doo!
> MathBlade - Scum (contributed nothing but fluff since her hissy)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> tso! - Null/Leaning Scum (Active Lurking)
> Shaitra - Null
> ★Arden - Town
> AyeCantSeeYou - Town
> ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
> Josh_B - Town
> ScarletRage - Town
> WolfSister77 - Town



What about FA and Cafe? And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes vote me so i can be out of this stupid game and watch the obviscum titus lead everyone to downfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, I tend to agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is trying to control a group – something that seems very scummy to me in general.  It is in scums best interest to control a few townies to direct them away from their king.  I get a Loyal Guard read from Titus
Click to expand...


If you had something independently scummy to pair it up with, maybe.  On its own, it means nothing.  

I'm reading your ISO and trying really hard to find a townie air about you, but the atmosphere up here is pretty thin thus far.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?



Do you really want to open that can of worms?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> What about FA and Cafe?



TBH I haven't gotten around to them yet.  Hence my post right after yours.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add to Rosie's scum meta, she was almost bragging in her posts then about what she could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.  Another reason that you all should have known that we were lynching our own.  That was RosieS’ town game.  Though, TBH, she deserved to be ejected as she could not be civil.
Click to expand...


Preachy after the fact... trying too hard to sell yourself as town, here.  

Leaning Scum thus far.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rosie had flipped scum, I'd have flipped my read of him. As it is though, his willingness to vote Rosie is null because it still got rid of a townie which scum needs to do anyway.
> 
> I'll see how the day unfolds a bit before I place another vote, but my reads thus far remain unchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> It is worthy to note that the gurds DO NOT KNOW WHO THEY ARE.
> 
> IOW, if she had flipped scum, it does not mean that those voting for her or even pushing her wagon were not scum.  They don't necessarily know that they are lynching one of their own.
> 
> That makes scum hunting particularly difficult in this setup - the scum are not necessarily working together.
Click to expand...


Made a decent point here.  Unfortunately, you're also defending somebody that I have built an impressive case on for being scum.

Not quite sure how to take this post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Reads:

FA: Scum
Avi: Scum
Mertex: town
SR: town
Mathblade: scum
Cafe: scum
tso!-scum 
Josh_B: town
House: town
Aye: town 
ika: town
Arden: town
Shaitra: scum

The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper. 

The rest are rebels. 

This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> New day, new start to the game.  Sorry to see we lynched a rebel, but stand my my vote it was the right thing to do.  That's all I'm going to say about that.
> 
> Nothing has changed on my reads list either yet.  I'd like to see more from some of our more quiet members.  And I realize that I am in that group and will be making an effort over the next 24 hours to add to my reads.  After that I will be V/LA for the weekend.  Wake has already been notified.



Criticizing other players for being "quiet" when she's one of the top offenders, and in the same post gives notice that she's going to... be quiet.

Read downgraded to Null/Leaning Scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
Click to expand...


I was just asking if it's town or scum.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> I'm reading House as town right now.  Sure he's snarky, but it reads town to me right now.
> 
> I feel Wolf is town as well.  She's actively hunting scum.  I'm reading SR as town for the same reasons.



I would like to see more reads before you need to go V/LA.  That would do much to assuage my doubts.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
Click to expand...


It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
Click to expand...


I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
Click to expand...


I don't reward destructive/obstructive behavior with town reads.

If others do... yay for me.


----------



## House

*Avatar* - Scum-diddly-doo!
MathBlade - Scum (contributed nothing but fluff since her hissy)
FA_Q2 - Leaning Scum, but not there yet.  Want to see more.  My opening D2 vote was mainly to get the day started.  I knew he wasn't in much danger of getting lynched right off.
Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
tso! - Null/Leaning Scum (Active Lurking)
Shaitra - Null/Leaning Scum
★Arden - Town
CaféAuLait - She can Town, despite her disparaging remarks about me. 
AyeCantSeeYou - Town
ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
Josh_B - Town
ScarletRage - Town
WolfSister77 - Town


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't reward destructive/obstructive behavior with town reads.
> 
> If others do... yay for me.
Click to expand...


It's not a reward. It's just a category.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *Avatar* - Scum-diddly-doo!
> MathBlade - Scum (contributed nothing but fluff since her hissy)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.



I'm cracking up at these descriptions. What hissy of mathblade's again?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.



Bad math is bad.

*15* players started out
*Minus
10* of which were rebels
*Minus
1* Ruler
*Minus
1* Usurper
*Equals*
*3* Guards


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum-diddly-doo!
> MathBlade - Scum (contributed nothing but fluff since her hissy)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cracking up at these descriptions. What hissy of mathblade's again?
Click to expand...


Reread the day, not getting into it.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't reward destructive/obstructive behavior with town reads.
> 
> If others do... yay for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a reward. It's just a category.
Click to expand...


And an inaccurate one, at that.  Town is productive.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad math is bad.
> 
> *15* players started out
> *Minus
> 10* of which were rebels
> *Minus
> 1* Ruler
> *Minus
> 1* Usurper
> *Equals*
> *3* Guards
Click to expand...


Oh for fuck's sake, I can't even count!! Time to go change my reads again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Mathblade: scum
> Cafe: scum
> tso!-scum
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> Shaitra: scum
> 
> The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.



Hummm Seems like a OMGUS read, since I just read you as scum, but whatever. FYI per page 1,



> *The Setup
> 
> Rebel x10
> Ruler x1
> Loyal Guard x3
> Usurper x1*



So there are only 3 guards we need to find or kill the ruler and voilà we only have to find the usurper.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Mathblade: scum
> Cafe: scum
> tso!-scum
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> Shaitra: scum
> 
> The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm Seems like a OMGUS read, since I just read you as scum, but whatever. FYI per page 1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Setup
> 
> Rebel x10
> Ruler x1
> Loyal Guard x3
> Usurper x1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there are only 3 guards we need to find or kill the ruler and voilà we only have to find the usurper.
Click to expand...


I was already shows to be an idiot that can't count. I'm changing my reads. Hold your horses.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shown, not shows


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Mathblade: scum
> Cafe: scum
> tso!-scum
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> Shaitra: scum
> 
> The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm Seems like a OMGUS read, since I just read you as scum, but whatever. FYI per page 1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Setup
> 
> Rebel x10
> Ruler x1
> Loyal Guard x3
> Usurper x1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there are only 3 guards we need to find or kill the ruler and voilà we only have to find the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was already shows to be an idiot that can't count. I'm changing my reads. Hold your horses.
Click to expand...


We posted at the same exact time Wolf.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Mathblade: scum
> Cafe: scum
> tso!-scum
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> Shaitra: scum
> 
> The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm Seems like a OMGUS read, since I just read you as scum, but whatever. FYI per page 1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Setup
> 
> Rebel x10
> Ruler x1
> Loyal Guard x3
> Usurper x1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there are only 3 guards we need to find or kill the ruler and voilà we only have to find the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was already shows to be an idiot that can't count.
Click to expand...


And with more style, at that.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Mathblade: scum
> Cafe: scum
> tso!-scum
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> Shaitra: scum
> 
> The 6 I have listed as scum could be any of  4 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm Seems like a OMGUS read, since I just read you as scum, but whatever. FYI per page 1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Setup
> 
> Rebel x10
> Ruler x1
> Loyal Guard x3
> Usurper x1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there are only 3 guards we need to find or kill the ruler and voilà we only have to find the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was already shows to be an idiot that can't count. I'm changing my reads. Hold your horses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We posted at the same exact time Wolf.
Click to expand...


Let's not split hairs over timestamps.

Besides... I'd win.

J/K.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mathblade: Scum
> Shaitra: Scum
> tso!: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Cafe: town
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> 
> The 5 I have listed as scum could be any of  3 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.



I'm a moron that can't count so my reads are altered above. LOL


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mathblade: Scum
> Shaitra: Scum
> tso!: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Cafe: town
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> 
> The 5 I have listed as scum could be any of  3 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a moron that can't count so my reads are altered above. LOL
Click to expand...



TIme out... what did Cafe do (aside from soft-accusing you of OMGUS) to change your mind on her alignment?


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Mathblade*

She has plenty of time for another game but not this one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads:
> 
> FA: Scum
> Avi: Scum
> Mathblade: Scum
> Shaitra: Scum
> tso!: Scum
> Mertex: town
> SR: town
> Cafe: town
> Josh_B: town
> House: town
> Aye: town
> ika: town
> Arden: town
> 
> The 5 I have listed as scum could be any of  3 guards, 1 ruler, 1 usurper.
> 
> The rest are rebels.
> 
> This is based on who I have as town and who is left and the fact that 6 have to be not town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a moron that can't count so my reads are altered above. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TIme out... what did Cafe do (aside from soft-accusing you of OMGUS) to change your mind on her alignment?
Click to expand...


Because of the miscount. I put her in scum because I was confident on my town reads and my scum reads and that was the only logical place to put her. Now she's back in town for the same reason.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Because of the miscount. I put her in scum because I was confident on my town reads and my scum reads and that was the only logical place to put her. Now she's back in town for the same reason.



That's suspicious. <_<

A player's actions speak for themselves.  A misread would easily account for the numbers not adding up perfectly.

I wouldn't advise putting too much weight on the total number of scum/3P.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the miscount. I put her in scum because I was confident on my town reads and my scum reads and that was the only logical place to put her. Now she's back in town for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's suspicious. <_<
> 
> A player's actions speak for themselves.  A misread would easily account for the numbers not adding up perfectly.
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting too much weight on the total number of scum/3P.
Click to expand...


No, the numbers didn't add up because I'm tired. She was the last one to sort. Everyone got a spot this time. Scum or town. No nulls.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my best read for ruler is ika. And if I'm right house and Arden are guardsmen. I could lynch any of them today.
> 
> and as frustrating as wolf is being I still think she is likely town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had Arden as a guard read due to her objection to the ika wagon, I could understand that until the point where she began making solid town contributions (which is something you still haven't done, btw).
> 
> And that I was on board (and pushing) the wagon that you are so convinced will lead to the death of the ruler means nothing to your read of me is also telling.
> 
> You are sandbagging hard and I'm more convinced than ever that I have you pegged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then you jumped ship when the wagon got serious. Wonder why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are doing an excellent job of showing everyone how scummy you are by providing me continuous opportunities to point out your lies.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the man his l-1 so we can start being productive, plzkthx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally guard-like of me there, wasn't it?
> 
> But wait, there's more!
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Avi, I should of said Aye and FA_Q2.
> 
> Rosie and FA are top suspects of both myself and Josh. I think there is something to this. I'd rather lynch worthless ika but if we have actual suspicious people, that's fine too.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another unvote...
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.4*​
> *★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (0):
> AyeCantSeeYou (0):
> FA_Q2 (0):
> House (1):* _★Arden_
> *ika (4):* _Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> *Josh_B (0):
> Mathblade (0):
> Mertex (0):
> RosieS (1): *_Josh_B_
> *ScarletRage (2):* _TheOldSchool, ika_
> *Shaitra (0):
> tso! (0):
> TheOldSchool (0):
> Wolfsister77 (4):* _FA_Q2, RosieS, Mathblade, Mertex_
> 
> *Not Voting (3):* _tso!, Shaitra, Wolfsister77_
> 
> 
> ~ With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> ~ Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.
> ~ Giving reads and making accusations are part of Mafia.
> ~ Where's my little buddy? @TheOldSchool
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I'm still on the is wagon that you accused me of "bailing" on.
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Avatar0987654321234567890*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is where I finally unvote, long after the wagon had lost momentum.
> 
> Considering who I moved to, I can't say I'm surprised you're whining about it.  Scum has a lot more to lose by dying than town.
> 
> Tell us how that heaping helping of ownage tastes, scum.
Click to expand...


House  You need to make sure that your posts are correct.  You quoted me as saying:

"Sorry Avi, I should of said Aye and FA_Q2.

Rosie and FA are top suspects of both myself and Josh. I think there is something to this. I'd rather lynch worthless ika but if we have actual suspicious people, that's fine too.

Vote:RosieS"


I never voted for Rosie and I never made that comment,  it is dishonest to quote somebody saying something they didn't say.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the miscount. I put her in scum because I was confident on my town reads and my scum reads and that was the only logical place to put her. Now she's back in town for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's suspicious. <_<
> 
> A player's actions speak for themselves.  A misread would easily account for the numbers not adding up perfectly.
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting too much weight on the total number of scum/3P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the numbers didn't add up because I'm tired. She was the last one to sort. Everyone got a spot this time. Scum or town. No nulls.
Click to expand...


IDK if you missed my point or ignored it, but allow me to rephrase.

If you are wrong in one (or more) of your scum reads, which is entirely possible, having another suspicious player marked as scum wouldn't be an anomaly.  

That's not advocacy to read a whole lot of people as scum, it's advocacy to read people _as they appear to be_ regardless of the # in the OP because you simply might be wrong on some of your reads.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so my best read for ruler is ika. And if I'm right house and Arden are guardsmen. I could lynch any of them today.
> 
> and as frustrating as wolf is being I still think she is likely town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had Arden as a guard read due to her objection to the ika wagon, I could understand that until the point where she began making solid town contributions (which is something you still haven't done, btw).
> 
> And that I was on board (and pushing) the wagon that you are so convinced will lead to the death of the ruler means nothing to your read of me is also telling.
> 
> You are sandbagging hard and I'm more convinced than ever that I have you pegged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then you jumped ship when the wagon got serious. Wonder why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are doing an excellent job of showing everyone how scummy you are by providing me continuous opportunities to point out your lies.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the man his l-1 so we can start being productive, plzkthx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally guard-like of me there, wasn't it?
> 
> But wait, there's more!
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Avi, I should of said Aye and FA_Q2.
> 
> Rosie and FA are top suspects of both myself and Josh. I think there is something to this. I'd rather lynch worthless ika but if we have actual suspicious people, that's fine too.
> 
> *Vote: RosieS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another unvote...
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.4*​
> *★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (0):
> AyeCantSeeYou (0):
> FA_Q2 (0):
> House (1):* _★Arden_
> *ika (4):* _Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> *Josh_B (0):
> Mathblade (0):
> Mertex (0):
> RosieS (1): *_Josh_B_
> *ScarletRage (2):* _TheOldSchool, ika_
> *Shaitra (0):
> tso! (0):
> TheOldSchool (0):
> Wolfsister77 (4):* _FA_Q2, RosieS, Mathblade, Mertex_
> 
> *Not Voting (3):* _tso!, Shaitra, Wolfsister77_
> 
> 
> ~ With 15 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
> ~ Deadline is 10/3/14, @11AM Central.
> ~ Giving reads and making accusations are part of Mafia.
> ~ Where's my little buddy? @TheOldSchool
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I'm still on the is wagon that you accused me of "bailing" on.
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Avatar0987654321234567890*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is where I finally unvote, long after the wagon had lost momentum.
> 
> Considering who I moved to, I can't say I'm surprised you're whining about it.  Scum has a lot more to lose by dying than town.
> 
> Tell us how that heaping helping of ownage tastes, scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House  You need to make sure that your posts are correct.  You quoted me as saying:
> 
> "Sorry Avi, I should of said Aye and FA_Q2.
> 
> Rosie and FA are top suspects of both myself and Josh. I think there is something to this. I'd rather lynch worthless ika but if we have actual suspicious people, that's fine too.
> 
> Vote:RosieS"
> 
> 
> I never voted for Rosie and I never made that comment,  it is dishonest to quote somebody saying something they didn't say.
Click to expand...


Wolf said that.  She was the 2nd unvote (hence the comment with that quote)

What you said was:



Mertex said:


> I'm not trying to cast anything on you.  I'm just stating facts.
> 
> *Unvote*



And yours was the first unvote off the wagon.

I was juggling multiple tabs on my phone and quotes got mixed up because the quote box likes to jack with posts as they are being constructed when you are flipping back and forth.

Apologies.  My point about Avatar's lies remain valid.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the miscount. I put her in scum because I was confident on my town reads and my scum reads and that was the only logical place to put her. Now she's back in town for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's suspicious. <_<
> 
> A player's actions speak for themselves.  A misread would easily account for the numbers not adding up perfectly.
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting too much weight on the total number of scum/3P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the numbers didn't add up because I'm tired. She was the last one to sort. Everyone got a spot this time. Scum or town. No nulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK if you missed my point or ignored it, but allow me to rephrase.
> 
> If you are wrong in one (or more) of your scum reads, which is entirely possible, having another suspicious player marked as scum wouldn't be an anomaly.
> 
> That's not advocacy to read a whole lot of people as scum, it's advocacy to read people _as they appear to be_ regardless of the # in the OP because you simply might be wrong on some of your reads.
Click to expand...


I understand what you are saying and understood you the first time and I know how to do reads. This time though, I wanted to try to give everyone a spot and see if it changes. A new approach. Cafe needs a spot. We'll see if it changes.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the miscount. I put her in scum because I was confident on my town reads and my scum reads and that was the only logical place to put her. Now she's back in town for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's suspicious. <_<
> 
> A player's actions speak for themselves.  A misread would easily account for the numbers not adding up perfectly.
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting too much weight on the total number of scum/3P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the numbers didn't add up because I'm tired. She was the last one to sort. Everyone got a spot this time. Scum or town. No nulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK if you missed my point or ignored it, but allow me to rephrase.
> 
> If you are wrong in one (or more) of your scum reads, which is entirely possible, having another suspicious player marked as scum wouldn't be an anomaly.
> 
> That's not advocacy to read a whole lot of people as scum, it's advocacy to read people _as they appear to be_ regardless of the # in the OP because you simply might be wrong on some of your reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying and understood you the first time and I know how to do reads. This time though, I wanted to try to give everyone a spot and see if it changes. A new approach. Cafe needs a spot. We'll see if it changes.
Click to expand...


Ignored, then.  Thanks, I was just interested in getting clarification.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
Click to expand...


Yes, please do....I want you to quote me where I have been anti-town.  You keep making those remarks without backing them up.  Seems to me you just want to paint in the same light as you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the miscount. I put her in scum because I was confident on my town reads and my scum reads and that was the only logical place to put her. Now she's back in town for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's suspicious. <_<
> 
> A player's actions speak for themselves.  A misread would easily account for the numbers not adding up perfectly.
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting too much weight on the total number of scum/3P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the numbers didn't add up because I'm tired. She was the last one to sort. Everyone got a spot this time. Scum or town. No nulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK if you missed my point or ignored it, but allow me to rephrase.
> 
> If you are wrong in one (or more) of your scum reads, which is entirely possible, having another suspicious player marked as scum wouldn't be an anomaly.
> 
> That's not advocacy to read a whole lot of people as scum, it's advocacy to read people _as they appear to be_ regardless of the # in the OP because you simply might be wrong on some of your reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying and understood you the first time and I know how to do reads. This time though, I wanted to try to give everyone a spot and see if it changes. A new approach. Cafe needs a spot. We'll see if it changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignored, then.  Thanks, I was just interested in getting clarification.
Click to expand...


Consider this one ignored also. Did you say something?


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
Click to expand...


Please tell me why I'm anti-town?  You and House seem to be the only two that have said that, and considering what has occurred, I think saying that is actually funny.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me why I'm anti-town?  You and House seem to be the only two that have said that, and considering what has occurred, I think saying that is actually funny.
Click to expand...


I've always felt you were anti-town. That's your town meta. I'm calling you town. Hooray!!


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players.
> 
> I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.
> 
> *@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading the posts?  WS doesn't have a wagon.  She's got one vote.  Several think she's scum.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of people pushing wolfsister as scum from the sidelines. What do you think about them?


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, I don't know what you are. I don't really care what you say but why you say it. That thought process should be clear through the few games we have played. D1 was a policy lynch. I like associations but the scum team do not know each other. With the number of wagons, they are likely playing like that.


A policy lynch what?!?!? I thought that you said Rosie was going to flip scum.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me why I'm anti-town?  You and House seem to be the only two that have said that, and considering what has occurred, I think saying that is actually funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always felt you were anti-town. That's your town meta. I'm calling you town. Hooray!!
Click to expand...


Well, generally someone that is anti-town is someone that is doing things that hurt town.  I don't believe I have been doing any of that in this game, so you may want to adjust your "feelings".


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, please do....I want you to quote me where I have been anti-town.  You keep making those remarks without backing them up.  Seems to me you just want to paint in the same light as you.
Click to expand...


^^^ Exhibit A, Miss "I'm not gonna get into drama no mo"

Since you asked:



Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rebels insta-win when the ruler dies and don't have to worry about the usurper then that is incredibly unfair to scum this game and the usurper has an impossible time because the usurper loses also if the ruler is lynched.
> 
> It makes no sense. The rebels can just random lynch until they get the ruler and the usurper is screwed beyond belief. So are scum and the ruler too. Wake should of given the usurper the ability to kill or let the guards live if the ruler is taken out and given to the usurper instead. Like PM them the name of the usurper and that's their new ruler.
> 
> Otherwise, the rebels will certainly win. I'm sorry but that's a cheap victory. I want to win in a fair fight.
> 
> Alternatively, you could say the rebels have to lynch the ruler in a certain number of lynches or lose. Or give scum an extra guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are wrong if you think that just because I wanted one of those little thingies that signifies female, that I'm the Usurper - plus the fact that you want to make sure the usurper gets more advantages....makes more sense that you are the usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to win a fair fight. I don't want to steamroll over scum and the usurper. That cheapens the victory. It doesn't really matter because Wake clarified it to how I understood it in the first place.
> 
> It is House who is trying to confuse the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm sure the usurper wants to win a fair fight.....
Click to expand...


Unproductive sarcasm, contributes nothing to scum hunting & promotes bickering.



Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Do not spend so much time trying to be abrasive to other players and instead just play the game. I don't care if you think I'm right or wrong. What difference does it make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you're the one that is being abrasive.  No wonder so many are already voting for you.
Click to expand...


Cheap jabs, and yes... you ARE abrasive.



Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at Mertex all trying to cast me in a less than saintly light.
> 
> Repent! Repent! Ask, and you shall be forgiven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to cast anything on you.  I'm just stating facts.
> 
> Unvote
Click to expand...


You don't give any sort of rational explanation for game actions (like that Unvote that came out of nowhere)



Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex, this sounds like a policy lynch bc you do not like Wolf's play. Let's suppose arguendo, Wolf is scum. I disagree but for sake of argument. It will be easier to lynch Wolf when the required votes will be less. We get rid of those who refuse to play before teaching lessons. Tunnelling people rarely teaches the lesson.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 The sane argument above is true for Mertex.
> 
> @Both, This setup lacks a nightkill I believe so that will be a huge boon. We can cut the fat and see the resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Scarlet.  I voted for Wolfsister due to the reasons I gave.  Also, I happen to know that WS gets very agitated and threatens to quit when she has been scum, before.
> If I'm wrong, well, it won't be the first time.    She claims that she has the right to state her opinion on any of the other players in any way she feels best, but then bemoans those of us who state our opinion on her gameplay.  She continues to use anti-town play (bolded below).
> 
> Most of us have been the cause of a wagon at one time or another.  We give our defense and hope it is believed, we don't threaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, regarding the backflips you say I'm doing over Josh-go back and read the post explaining why I am currently townreading him. I have a right to state my opinion on any of the other players in any way I feel is best. The problem is that some of you immediately scumread me and vote me for it on bad reasoning. Then attack me for using bad reasoning. It's annoying. Give me a good case against me. Tell me your reads of the other players. Because so many refuse to do either and instead are just going to vote me and go after me for stupid things, while ignoring anything else I say, then yes, I am going to get really fucking frustrated in case you haven't noticed. It's a waste of my time to play under those conditions.
> 
> When people want to play the game for real, I'll play, just like I always do. In the meantime I'm done banging my head against the wall and will do no more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Feeding into the drama with your unnecessary commentary.



Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> Avatar - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> MathBlade - Leaning Scum
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  WS has attacked me and Rosie, used bad words, none of which I have done, and yet  I'm anti-town and she's null, go figure.   Kinda makes it rather easy to tell who is the ruler and who are the defending guards.
> 
> Please point out the posts where I have attacked anyone other than list my reasons for who I am voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My read isn't an attack on you, settle your britches.
> 
> You are well known for looking out for #1 regardless of how it affects town, and this game is more of the same, hence no read either way (anti-town != scum).
> 
> If it soothes your bruised ego, I can say you are Null, Anti-Town so you can continue your crusade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.    WS made an obvious grammar mistake that doesn't go unnoticed in Mafia games.  She called Townies "they" - and it was caught, then she was too eager to get Ika lynched when most of the time as town she wants everyone to take their time, then she goes berzerk with personal attacks,  telling me I'm pulling stuff out of my ass, (just because I voted for her and gave my reasons), tells Rosie to fuck off,  tells Wake to replace her, and I'm the one that is anti-town, and you get a null reading on her?  That's rich.  If anything, you have made it more obvious that you may be one of the guards and she is probably the ruler, otherwise why would she get her panties all in a wad over a game?\
> 
> Again, please point to one of my posts in this game where I have attacked Wolf or anyone for that matter.
Click to expand...


Drama queening



Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's BS and you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, anti-town pay is definitely BS. Glad we're in agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except I haven't done anything anti-town except vote for Wolfsister.  I didn't realize that she was off limits and that you had inside info that she was confirmed Town, so that my voting for her makes me anti-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Don't see what Wolfie has to do with my read on you, but I hope it felt good to get that off your chestesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does when you read my statement where I compare our behavior in this game and your read on each of us.
> You're claiming that I am anti-town, why?  Because I voted for WS and gave my reasons?   Wolf goes on a tirade, making personal attacks, and you get a null read on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you being intentionally obtuse? She takes such questioning personally ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see, we're supposed to consider it Town behavior because she takes questioning personally?
> 
> All I have done is post my reasons why I voted for her.  I don't understand why you and WS and perhaps some others are taking that as being anti-town, and accusing me of being anti-town.  I asked you to point to one of my posts in this game where I have attacked WS or anyone for that matter, and I see that you couldn't find one.
> And, I'm the one being intentionally obtuse?
Click to expand...


Confrontational bickering over minutiae; sarcasm & snide remarks



Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to bother addressing your "dribble".
> 
> If I thought you were Town at first, I sure don't now.
Click to expand...


You base your reads on whether or not you like a player as a person.  DEFINITE ANTI-TOWN.  INARGUABLE.



Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 guards, and they each know who the King is, so anyone defending someone having a wagon will appear scummy to me. The guards will want the king protected at all costs because bringing the King down will bring them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out your WIFOM:
> 
> If everybody shared your perspective, the best way to get somebody lynched would be to post in defense of them.
> 
> Scum could do that to have us chasing after townies, because when that person flipped town we'd just assume they were town defending one of our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum could do what?  Defend someone that has a wagon?  Duh!  That's exactly what scum is going to do if they think you are getting ready to lynch their ruler.    And, appearing scummy doesn't mean immediate lynch....
> 
> Anyway, I think you misunderstood what I said.  Posting in defense of someone is going to make the one defending look scummy, not the one being defended.
Click to expand...


You have no interest in discussion.  All you want to do is ram your opinions down everyone's throat, which puts them on the defensive and starts a huge tit for tat.



Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he hasn't because he hasn't said anything. SR was an RVS vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gut feeling, too, much like yours.
Click to expand...


Translation: Spontaneous & irrational.  Otherwise, there would be an explanation that the rest of town could benefit from.



Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't follow your own thought processes to their logical conclusion.  That must be a frustrating life.
> 
> If the guards are defending somebody, that somebody is most likely who again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're the one that is off in lalaland.  If guards are defending somebody that has a wagon, that somebody being defended is most likely Scum.
> 
> Do you really believe that if a Townie has a wagon and is about to be lynched, that a guard will come in and defend them?   The guards know who the king is, so if the king has a wagon and is close to being lynched, I'm pretty sure that the guards are going to try and get him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don't know you made my point for me is particularly hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  That a guard will come in and defend a Townie and make themselves suspect?  Glad I could help you make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lack the patience to break it down to baby talk, so wallow in ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that you can't, so you have to resort to insults, to save face.
Click to expand...


Did I mention confrontational & drama queening?  Yeah?  Well... it's true.

Save your whining that I do the same and more.  Unlike you, I don't hide from my nature.  I'm well aware that I'm anti-town.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> The more I think about Cafe's post the more I think Wolf may be scum. I also like FA's explanation.
> 
> I think we may have dueling guards somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about all of the AtE from wolfsister? And about her actually turning the flameing into a case. (It shows me that she's actually trying to play the game) -oh and that apology on behalf of USMB. or the fact that she was trying to listen to other players.
> 
> I'm trying to sit back and watch this wagon grow, while I'm trying to decide if the people pushing it are town or not.
> 
> *@everyone *Who all do think on the Wolfsister wagon is fake pushing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading the posts?  WS doesn't have a wagon.  She's got one vote.  Several think she's scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people pushing wolfsister as scum from the sidelines. What do you think about them?
Click to expand...


I think everyone has to make their own decisions based on what they observe from the actions of the person.   If a person does and says scummy things, they are going to become suspect.  It's only after a few days that they may erase that perception, or, they may make it more pronounced.


----------



## Wolfsister77

People calling me scum or have called me scum or voted me outside of RVS-FA, SR, Mertex, Mathblade, Cafe, ACSY, tso!, Josh_B, RosieS

9 people out of 15 and I don't count so only 5 people here have never voted for me or called me scum. 

Shaitra, Avi, Arden, ika, House

So, What does that mean? Why do so many push me as scum yet don't follow through? It's an interesting phenomenon that isn't happening to anyone else except maybe House. 

So are the rebels being pushed or what and why? I'm going to look and see if it's occurring to just the most outspoken players or what. Townies can't be NK'd so they would be targets for sure.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
Click to expand...


Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot.  I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me why I'm anti-town?  You and House seem to be the only two that have said that, and considering what has occurred, I think saying that is actually funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always felt you were anti-town. That's your town meta. I'm calling you town. Hooray!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, generally someone that is anti-town is someone that is doing things that hurt town.  I don't believe I have been doing any of that in this game, so you may want to adjust your "feelings".
Click to expand...

I have a really important question for you. Who do you want to lynch and why?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me why I'm anti-town?  You and House seem to be the only two that have said that, and considering what has occurred, I think saying that is actually funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always felt you were anti-town. That's your town meta. I'm calling you town. Hooray!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, generally someone that is anti-town is someone that is doing things that hurt town.  I don't believe I have been doing any of that in this game, so you may want to adjust your "feelings".
Click to expand...


Or I'll feel how I feel without you telling me how to feel. Thanks.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I don't know what you are. I don't really care what you say but why you say it. That thought process should be clear through the few games we have played. D1 was a policy lynch. I like associations but the scum team do not know each other. With the number of wagons, they are likely playing like that.
> 
> 
> 
> A policy lynch what?!?!? I thought that you said Rosie was going to flip scum.
Click to expand...

I did. Most lynched on policy. Hence it being a policy lynch when I read everyone else.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> (snip...........TLDR....)
> Save your whining that I do the same and more.  Unlike you, I don't hide from my nature.  I'm well aware that I'm anti-town.



You're right....you certainly aren't pro-town, and your long walls are making you appear like a drama queen, too.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> (snip...........TLDR....)
> Save your whining that I do the same and more.  Unlike you, I don't hide from my nature.  I'm well aware that I'm anti-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right... didn't see that coming.
> 
> You're right....you certainly aren't pro-town, and your long walls are making you appear like a drama queen, too.
Click to expand...




House said:


> *Save your whining that I do the same and more.  Unlike you, I don't hide from my nature.  I'm well aware that I'm anti-town.*


----------



## MathBlade

Meh I always value fun more than winning. I stayed out of the bullshit intentionally. I replaced in to make the game fun. Call it fluff if you want House and slander my time spending qualities. I'm hunting. You just want to lynch me ever since I called you scum. Your play is still scummy. I'm trying this thing called not annoying people with repeating the same things.

Vote me if you want I'm not scared. I'm a rebel.

What I am doing is I'm seeing who is defending who and who because they believe the other person is town and who is doing it because they know the other person is the ruler. 

Quite honestly, the other games I'm in have more positivity. So this one feels whatever.


----------



## House

Butchered post is butchered.

Oh noez, Mertie is gonna whine at me again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *Save your whining that I do the same and more.  Unlike you, I don't hide from my nature.  I'm well aware that I'm anti-town.*



Can you please repeat that so I can see it?


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot.  I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
Click to expand...


Well whoopey do.....if you are anti-town, why should we believe you are Town?  As for being a clueless idiot, I'm not the one that didn't know the Usurper's win condition...everyone else seems to have been able to figure it out.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> You just want to lynch me ever since I called you scum.



So... how do you explain this:



MathBlade said:


> You just want to lynch me ever since I called you scum.





House said:


> I don't have reads on everyone just yet, but this is what I'm seeing so far:
> 
> *Avatar* - Scum
> ★Arden - Leaning Scum (random voting after the end of RVS; misrep of my response to her in order to justify a vote)
> *MathBlade - Leaning Scum*
> ScarletRage - Leaning Scum
> ika - Anti-Town via no interest in scumhunting (though he has provided commentary when directly addressed)
> Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
> WolfSister77 - Null (seems townie, but participating in the bickering creates noise and goes against our win con)
> RosieS - Leaning Town
> Josh_B - Town
> 
> I'm not going to wall this post with reasons.  If you have questions, ask away.




I've already explained it.  That was my original read on people.  I changed yours to give you the benefit of the doubt since you had not posted much of anything, but only part of the changed vote was saved, hence the quick repost.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot.  I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well whoopey do.....if you are anti-town, why should we believe you are Town?  As for being a clueless idiot, I'm not the one that didn't know the Usurper's win condition...everyone else seems to have been able to figure it out.
Click to expand...


Sup Drama Queen?  Back up to your old tricks, I see.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot.  I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well whoopey do.....if you are anti-town, why should we believe you are Town?  As for being a clueless idiot, I'm not the one that didn't know the Usurper's win condition...everyone else seems to have been able to figure it out.
Click to expand...


Also, idgaf what you think my alignment is.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot.  I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well whoopey do.....if you are anti-town, why should we believe you are Town?  As for being a clueless idiot, I'm not the one that didn't know the Usurper's win condition...everyone else seems to have been able to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, idgaf what you think my alignment is.
Click to expand...


Apparently you do, you're acting like a big baby.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> People calling me scum or have called me scum or voted me outside of RVS-FA, SR, Mertex, Mathblade, Cafe, ACSY, tso!, Josh_B, RosieS
> 
> 9 people out of 15 and I don't count so only 5 people here have never voted for me or called me scum.
> 
> Shaitra, Avi, Arden, ika, House
> 
> So, What does that mean? Why do so many push me as scum yet don't follow through? It's an interesting phenomenon that isn't happening to anyone else except maybe House.
> 
> So are the rebels being pushed or what and why? I'm going to look and see if it's occurring to just the most outspoken players or what. Townies can't be NK'd so they would be targets for sure.



Notice: I stopped reading to answer this post.

I think it's just that you are posting the most and unfortunately part of the D1 drama.  To me, you read town/rebel.  I'm pretty confident on that.

I have Mertex as rebel because even though some people are pushing at her, she's not being as anti-town as normal.  Even in her scum game she was still abrasive.

Right now since the guards don't know each other, I'm going at this from finding rebels and using PoE for the guards/king/usurper.

Back to reading now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does typical anti-town on Mertex mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot. * I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
Click to expand...


House, do you really have to say things like this to people? It isn't coming off as you attacking Mertex's role, but instead it comes off as you attacking her as an individual. Isn't this the type of behavior that led to Rosie's lynch? You're bringing negative attention to yourself by posting things like this.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm still leaning scum on Avi.  His posts seem off.

So far Cafe, SR, and Math read as rebels.  Cafe is playing like she did last game, as is SR.  I like Mathblade's posts.  Maybe that's because she's pushing positive thoughts but for now we gets a rebel read.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, sorry folks, but I have a flight to catch.  That's all I have time for.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Since tso hasn't said anything at all since Wed night, and until he comes in and starts posting something to help us:

*VOTE: tso!
*
Saying you're catching up, just to disappear again, makes me think you have something to hide from town. If I were scum in this game, I'd be doing everything I could to lie low and post as little as possible to keep myself from being out in the open. Fly-by posts, like those tso! has given us so far, don't help us at all.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot.  I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well whoopey do.....if you are anti-town, why should we believe you are Town?  As for being a clueless idiot, I'm not the one that didn't know the Usurper's win condition...everyone else seems to have been able to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, idgaf what you think my alignment is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you do, you're acting like a big baby.
Click to expand...

Coming from you, that's rich.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot. * I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House, do you really have to say things like this to people? It isn't coming off as you attacking Mertex's role, but instead it comes off as you attacking her as an individual. Isn't this the type of behavior that led to Rosie's lynch? You're bringing negative attention to yourself by posting things like this.
Click to expand...


Then lynch me. As I said, I call a spade a spade.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to open that can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking if it's town or scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well your opinion without facts don't carry much weight.  You think you're being so pro-town with your insults, that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here's an insult:  You're a clueless idiot. * I've never denied I was anti-town, and I've outright stated it on multiple occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House, do you really have to say things like this to people? It isn't coming off as you attacking Mertex's role, but instead it comes off as you attacking her as an individual. Isn't this the type of behavior that led to Rosie's lynch? You're bringing negative attention to yourself by posting things like this.
Click to expand...


It's best to ignore it and move on. He'll just say he doesn't care or make some sarcastic comment. If I wasn't so sure he was a rebel and if he didn't have so many good game related comments, I could see voting him for this because his hostility is getting stale. BUT, the best move is to just keep playing instead.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> If I wasn't so sure he was a rebel and if he didn't have so many good game related comments, I could see voting him



Don't let that hold you back, Wolfie. My reads are pretty much final and there isn't much more I have to offer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wasn't so sure he was a rebel and if he didn't have so many good game related comments, I could see voting him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let that hold you back, Wolfie. My reads are pretty much final and there isn't much more I have to offer.
Click to expand...


My reads are fluid and can change and you have been offering a lot of good info. You are a strong townread of mine and your sarcasm/snark or whatever is just who you are. It's never bothered me. It might bother others and I'd rather we don't mislynch again which is why I am telling them not to make an issue of it. 

I'd rather vote one of the non-contributors like tso! at this point because I don't really see a way forward without input and hiding out is suspicious. tso! has no excuse since he signed up to play and isn't playing.

*Vote: tso!*


----------



## House

Yeah, makes sense. 

I'm going to stick with my deafening loud scum read.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


>


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Yeah, makes sense.
> 
> I'm going to stick with my deafening loud scum read.



Are you voting Avi yet then?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, makes sense.
> 
> I'm going to stick with my deafening loud scum read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you voting Avi yet then?
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## House

House said:


> *Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cool, I could support an Avi lynch. tso is also a scumread of mine and needs the vote pressure.


----------



## House

I'm going to be vote parking on the top of my list and moving down as they are lynched.

There is my "trajectory". Kill meh if you don't like it.

Yep, I'm lining up lynches. All in a neat little row.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's anti-town.  There's more to this game than just town or scum.  Scum & Anti-Town are not at all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know she's anti-town but that's town Mertex to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me why I'm anti-town?  You and House seem to be the only two that have said that, and considering what has occurred, I think saying that is actually funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always felt you were anti-town. That's your town meta. I'm calling you town. Hooray!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, generally someone that is anti-town is someone that is doing things that hurt town.  I don't believe I have been doing any of that in this game, so you may want to adjust your "feelings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a really important question for you. Who do you want to lynch and why?
Click to expand...


Mertex 

Josh asked you this last night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I'm going to be vote parking on the top of my list and moving down as they are lynched.
> 
> There is my "trajectory". Kill meh if you don't like it.
> 
> Yep, I'm lining up lynches. All in a neat little row.



OK, but you are lynching your scumreads and not townies so this isn't scummy. Asking to be lynched isn't scummy either or I would of been dead a long time ago. LOL


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be vote parking on the top of my list and moving down as they are lynched.
> 
> There is my "trajectory". Kill meh if you don't like it.
> 
> Yep, I'm lining up lynches. All in a neat little row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but you are lynching your scumreads and not townies so this isn't scummy. *Asking to be lynched isn't scummy either* or I would of been dead a long time ago. LOL
Click to expand...


No, it's anti-town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be vote parking on the top of my list and moving down as they are lynched.
> 
> There is my "trajectory". Kill meh if you don't like it.
> 
> Yep, I'm lining up lynches. All in a neat little row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but you are lynching your scumreads and not townies so this isn't scummy. *Asking to be lynched isn't scummy either* or I would of been dead a long time ago. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's anti-town.
Click to expand...


So is ika and tso. You and ika are town to me for now. tso isn't. 

Mertex 

Never mind, I see you are voting tso and said why.

I'm totally not paying attention AT ALL.


----------



## House

*Avatar* - Scum-diddly-doo!
MathBlade - Scum (contributed nothing but fluff since her hissy)
FA_Q2 - Leaning Scum, but not there yet.  Want to see more.  My opening D2 vote was mainly to get the day started.  I knew he wasn't in much danger of getting lynched right off.
Shaitra - Leaning Scum
Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
tso! - Null/Leaning Scum (Active Lurking)
★Arden - Town
CaféAuLait - She can Town, despite her disparaging remarks about me. 
AyeCantSeeYou - Town
ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
Josh_B - Town
ScarletRage - Town
WolfSister77 - Town


----------



## House

Bah, didn't get them all edited, again.

*Avatar* - Scum-diddly-doo!
MathBlade - Scum
FA_Q2 - Leaning Scum, but not there yet.  
Shaitra - Leaning Scum
Mertex - Anti-Town (typical)
tso! - Null/Leaning Scum (Active Lurking)
★Arden - Town
CaféAuLait - She can Town, despite her disparaging remarks about me. 
AyeCantSeeYou - Town
ika - Town that won't get a chance to hammer.
Josh_B - Town
ScarletRage - Town
WolfSister77 - Town


----------



## Wolfsister77

Completely unofficial VC cuz I'm not paying attention and am having trouble counting but this is where I think we are:

Arden (1) Josh_B
House (2) Mathblade, Arden
Mathblade (2) ika, ScarletRage
tso (4) FA, Mertex, Wolfie, ACSY
Avi (1) House

I'm not including who doesn't have a vote on them now. Anyone can correct me if I got you wrong. 

8 to lynch is needed. 

Deadline 10/8 2 pm Central


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.



How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.

In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.

That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.


----------



## Wolfsister77

01) Shaitra♀-leaning scum, playing her typical game for either alignment so some of this is just plain gut
02) tso!♂-active lurking, ideal for ruler or usurper
03) FA_Q2♂-scum, reasons laid out 
04) Avatar4321♂-scum, reasons laid out
05) Josh_B♂-town, reason laid out
06) ScarletRage♀-leaning town, a few posts that make me wonder so I'll be watching this read
07) ika♂-anti town but town 
08) House♂-town, laid out already
09) AyeCantSeeYou♀-town, typical town game
10) RosieS♀-dead rebel
11) Mertex♀-anti-town but playing her town game, town
12) CafeAuLait♀-leaning town, her posts have been typical town posts but don't know her scum game so subject to change, quieter than last game
13) Wolfsister77♀-that's me, I'm town
14) ★Arden ♀-town, her posts are helpful and defends her townreads
15) Mathblade♀-leaning scum, something seems off this time compared to her town game, lack of interest and fluff posting also


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> 01) Shaitra♀-leaning scum, playing her typical game for either alignment so some of this is just plain gut
> 02) tso!♂-active lurking, ideal for ruler or usurper
> 03) FA_Q2♂-scum, reasons laid out
> 04) Avatar4321♂-scum, reasons laid out
> 05) Josh_B♂-town, reason laid out
> 06) ScarletRage♀-leaning town, a few posts that make me wonder so I'll be watching this read
> 07) ika♂-anti town but town
> 08) House♂-town, laid out already
> 09) AyeCantSeeYou♀-town, typical town game
> 10) RosieS♀-dead rebel
> 11) Mertex♀-anti-town but playing her town game, town
> 12) CafeAuLait♀-leaning town, her posts have been typical town posts but don't know her scum game so subject to change, quieter than last game
> 13) Wolfsister77♀-that's me, I'm town
> 14) ★Arden ♀-town, her posts are helpful and defends her townreads
> 15) Mathblade♀-leaning scum, something seems off this time compared to her town game, lack of interest and fluff posting also



You could have just copied my reads list, it would have been less work.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 01) Shaitra♀-leaning scum, playing her typical game for either alignment so some of this is just plain gut
> 02) tso!♂-active lurking, ideal for ruler or usurper
> 03) FA_Q2♂-scum, reasons laid out
> 04) Avatar4321♂-scum, reasons laid out
> 05) Josh_B♂-town, reason laid out
> 06) ScarletRage♀-leaning town, a few posts that make me wonder so I'll be watching this read
> 07) ika♂-anti town but town
> 08) House♂-town, laid out already
> 09) AyeCantSeeYou♀-town, typical town game
> 10) RosieS♀-dead rebel
> 11) Mertex♀-anti-town but playing her town game, town
> 12) CafeAuLait♀-leaning town, her posts have been typical town posts but don't know her scum game so subject to change, quieter than last game
> 13) Wolfsister77♀-that's me, I'm town
> 14) ★Arden ♀-town, her posts are helpful and defends her townreads
> 15) Mathblade♀-leaning scum, something seems off this time compared to her town game, lack of interest and fluff posting also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just copied my reads list, it would have been less work.
Click to expand...


The fact that 2 townies agree with each other is a good thing. It'll make the game easier to solve.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> 01) Shaitra♀-leaning scum, playing her typical game for either alignment so some of this is just plain gut
> 02) tso!♂-active lurking, ideal for ruler or usurper
> 03) FA_Q2♂-scum, reasons laid out
> 04) Avatar4321♂-scum, reasons laid out
> 05) Josh_B♂-town, reason laid out
> 06) ScarletRage♀-leaning town, a few posts that make me wonder so I'll be watching this read
> 07) ika♂-anti town but town
> 08) House♂-town, laid out already
> 09) AyeCantSeeYou♀-town, typical town game
> 10) RosieS♀-dead rebel
> 11) Mertex♀-anti-town but playing her town game, town
> 12) CafeAuLait♀-leaning town, her posts have been typical town posts but don't know her scum game so subject to change, quieter than last game
> 13) Wolfsister77♀-that's me, I'm town
> 14) ★Arden ♀-town, her posts are helpful and defends her townreads
> 15) Mathblade♀-leaning scum, something seems off this time compared to her town game, lack of interest and fluff posting also



Reads that could change. Shaitra, SR, Cafe-others are set unless something drastic happens.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.
> 
> In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.
> 
> That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.
Click to expand...


I would disagree on the ruler needing to find the usurper. Sure it might help, but the usurper is just another town body to the ruler most likely. One that would act a little stupid.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am concerned about this consensus. It seemslike a lot of active = town.


----------



## Mertex

House

AT the beginning of the game Wake listed under behavior that *personal attacks would not be tolerated.*  Rosie was lynched because many thought she was attacking WS (even though WS contributed her share) and it was disruptive to the game.  You have taken it upon yourself to denigrate anyone you don't like or who accuses you of being scum, and have insulted several including myself.  Well, I'll be damned if I am going to let a *fucking moron* call me a clueless idiot, especially when you have displayed your ignorance several times.  At the beginning of the game you didn't have enough sense to figure out the Usurper's win condition, then you tried to misrepresent what I said about guards defending the king, but instead tried to make me look like the one that didn't know what she was saying, when you were the one that was screwing up in the comprehension. 

Since you have made it clear that you call a spade a spade,  and your insults are directed at the person rather than their comment, it appears that this is what we have to look forward to the rest of the game.  Well, I won't play with a *fucking moron* who thinks he is above the rules. 

@Wolfsister

You complained that Rosie was attacking you, you whined and bellyached and had her (a townie) lynched,  even though you were attacking her back.  I have put up with a lot more than what she dealt you, but I never succumbed to such a low place as to tell someone to go fuck themselves.  I apologized when I was snarky and abrasive to you in a previous game,  but you don't seem to see when you are being snarky and abrasive and keep acting as if you are entitled. Now when House is doing the same thing that you bitched about, all you can say is to ignore him?   Why didn't you just ignore Rosie?  I'll let you figure that one out on your own.

Wake

You can policy lynch me or modkill me or whatever the hell you want to do.  I'm not putting up with the kind of shit that House feels he is entitled to dish out.  I quit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> I am concerned about this consensus. It seemslike a lot of active = town.



Not necessarily. If you are not active, you still have to make substantive posts when you do post. If you are keeping yourself from being read, that is suspicious. If you active lurk, it's suspicious.

Townblocs are powerful against scum. There's no reason to feel threatened by it unless you are scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House
> 
> AT the beginning of the game Wake listed under behavior that *personal attacks would not be tolerated.*  Rosie was lynched because many thought she was attacking WS (even though WS contributed her share) and it was disruptive to the game.  You have taken it upon yourself to denigrate anyone you don't like or who accuses you of being scum, and have insulted several including myself.  Well, I'll be damned if I am going to let a *fucking moron* call me a clueless idiot, especially when you have displayed your ignorance several times.  At the beginning of the game you didn't have enough sense to figure out the Usurper's win condition, then you tried to misrepresent what I said about guards defending the king, but instead tried to make me look like the one that didn't know what she was saying, when you were the one that was screwing up in the comprehension.
> 
> Since you have made it clear that you call a spade a spade,  and your insults are directed at the person rather than their comment, it appears that this is what we have to look forward to the rest of the game.  Well, I won't play with a *fucking moron* who thinks he is above the rules.
> 
> @Wolfsister
> 
> You complained that Rosie was attacking you, you whined and bellyached and had her (a townie) lynched,  even though you were attacking her back.  I have put up with a lot more than what she dealt you, but I never succumbed to such a low place as to tell someone to go fuck themselves.  I apologized when I was snarky and abrasive to you in a previous game,  but you don't seem to see when you are being snarky and abrasive and keep acting as if you are entitled. Now when House is doing the same thing that you bitched about, all you can say is to ignore him?   Why didn't you just ignore Rosie?  I'll let you figure that one out on your own.
> 
> Wake
> 
> You can policy lynch me or modkill me or whatever the hell you want to do.  I'm not putting up with the kind of shit that House feels he is entitled to dish out.  I quit.



You need to PM Wake with anything you feel is inappropriate and deal with this off game. He can deal with it. Rosie's attacks were far more vicious and hurtful and personal than anything House has said. I have no idea why you are going after me now and dragging me into this and bringing up drama that I have been working hard to put behind me. I never insulted you or anyone and have been playing. Yet, here you are trying to stir the pot and blame me for Rosie and basically trying to drag me back into drama again. Leave me out of it.

8 people lynched Rosie. I tried to stop the drama, I brought up a game related case on her, she continued and would not stop. I apologized here and privately for the FU and GFY comments and admitted they were wrong and said if I did it again I should be PL'd or modkilled, I dealt with this via PM also with the mods, I brought up ways to better the game regarding this, I talked to the MS players and got advice and got advice from Wake. I apologized on behalf of USMB to the players who aren't used to this. 

Rosie being town was not my problem. 

You, Mertex, should search the game and ask yourself why you feel the need to lash out at me when you have a problem with House. Why do I have anything to do with that?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and Mertex. Saying what you are dealing with regarding House is worse than what I dealt with regarding Rosie shows me you have blinders on. It makes me sad that you are resorting to this with me. It shows you haven't really changed regardless of saying you have.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about this consensus. It seemslike a lot of active = town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you are not active, you still have to make substantive posts when you do post. If you are keeping yourself from being read, that is suspicious. If you active lurk, it's suspicious.
> 
> Townblocs are powerful against scum. There's no reason to feel threatened by it unless you are scum.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Don't presume that you know more than me about townblocks when I had to explain the concept.

They only work if majority town. If the guards make the game unbearable to read and then townblock with each other, we are in trouble.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about this consensus. It seemslike a lot of active = town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you are not active, you still have to make substantive posts when you do post. If you are keeping yourself from being read, that is suspicious. If you active lurk, it's suspicious.
> 
> Townblocs are powerful against scum. There's no reason to feel threatened by it unless you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Don't presume that you know more than me about townblocks when I had to explain the concept.
> 
> They only work if majority town. If the guards make the game unbearable to read and then townblock with each other, we are in trouble.
Click to expand...


You are threatened by a forming townbloc. That's pretty scummy.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about this consensus. It seemslike a lot of active = town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you are not active, you still have to make substantive posts when you do post. If you are keeping yourself from being read, that is suspicious. If you active lurk, it's suspicious.
> 
> Townblocs are powerful against scum. There's no reason to feel threatened by it unless you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Don't presume that you know more than me about townblocks when I had to explain the concept.
> 
> They only work if majority town. If the guards make the game unbearable to read and then townblock with each other, we are in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are threatened by a forming townbloc. That's pretty scummy.
Click to expand...

No. I am not threatened by a townbloc. First, I am not sure if it is one (see my last post) and I would be part of it due to my transparency and activity.

How can you say I would be threatened by a townbloc I perceived myself as a part of?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> House
> 
> AT the beginning of the game Wake listed under behavior that *personal attacks would not be tolerated.*  Rosie was lynched because many thought she was attacking WS (even though WS contributed her share) and it was disruptive to the game.  You have taken it upon yourself to denigrate anyone you don't like or who accuses you of being scum, and have insulted several including myself.  Well, I'll be damned if I am going to let a *fucking moron* call me a clueless idiot, especially when you have displayed your ignorance several times.  At the beginning of the game you didn't have enough sense to figure out the Usurper's win condition, then you tried to misrepresent what I said about guards defending the king, but instead tried to make me look like the one that didn't know what she was saying, when you were the one that was screwing up in the comprehension.
> 
> Since you have made it clear that you call a spade a spade,  and your insults are directed at the person rather than their comment, it appears that this is what we have to look forward to the rest of the game.  Well, I won't play with a *fucking moron* who thinks he is above the rules.
> 
> @Wolfsister
> 
> You complained that Rosie was attacking you, you whined and bellyached and had her (a townie) lynched,  even though you were attacking her back.  I have put up with a lot more than what she dealt you, but I never succumbed to such a low place as to tell someone to go fuck themselves.  I apologized when I was snarky and abrasive to you in a previous game,  but you don't seem to see when you are being snarky and abrasive and keep acting as if you are entitled. Now when House is doing the same thing that you bitched about, all you can say is to ignore him?   Why didn't you just ignore Rosie?  I'll let you figure that one out on your own.
> 
> Wake
> 
> You can policy lynch me or modkill me or whatever the hell you want to do.  I'm not putting up with the kind of shit that House feels he is entitled to dish out.  I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to PM Wake with anything you feel is inappropriate and deal with this off game. He can deal with it. Rosie's attacks were far more vicious and hurtful and personal than anything House has said. I have no idea why you are going after me now and dragging me into this and bringing up drama that I have been working hard to put behind me. I never insulted you or anyone and have been playing. Yet, here you are trying to stir the pot and blame me for Rosie and basically trying to drag me back into drama again. Leave me out of it.
> 
> 8 people lynched Rosie. I tried to stop the drama, I brought up a game related case on her, she continued and would not stop. I apologized here and privately for the FU and GFY comments and admitted they were wrong and said if I did it again I should be PL'd or modkilled, I dealt with this via PM also with the mods, I brought up ways to better the game regarding this, I talked to the MS players and got advice and got advice from Wake. I apologized on behalf of USMB to the players who aren't used to this.
> 
> Rosie being town was not my problem.
> 
> You, Mertex, should search the game and ask yourself why you feel the need to lash out at me when you have a problem with House. Why do I have anything to do with that?
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh and Mertex. Saying what you are dealing with regarding House is worse than what I dealt with regarding Rosie shows me you have blinders on. It makes me sad that you are resorting to this with me. It shows you haven't really changed regardless of saying you have.



You never apologized to me ever for any behavior in any game BTW. Last game I expressed sympathy for what you went through and said I thought it was wrong. This game, you lash out. 

I would of sent all this to you via PM instead of making everyone else read it, but we can't discuss games that way and some of this is game related.

Because I think what you are doing may have some ulterior motive behind it. You never let anything anyone says get to you. You have a very thick skin which is just the opposite of me.

So I gotta wonder if you are trying to escalate this for another reason. You are not an emotional player. Threatening to quit is a new one for you also. You got it much worse last game and didn't.

This change in behavior puts you in FoS now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about this consensus. It seemslike a lot of active = town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you are not active, you still have to make substantive posts when you do post. If you are keeping yourself from being read, that is suspicious. If you active lurk, it's suspicious.
> 
> Townblocs are powerful against scum. There's no reason to feel threatened by it unless you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Don't presume that you know more than me about townblocks when I had to explain the concept.
> 
> They only work if majority town. If the guards make the game unbearable to read and then townblock with each other, we are in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are threatened by a forming townbloc. That's pretty scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I am not threatened by a townbloc. First, I am not sure if it is one (see my last post) and I would be part of it due to my transparency and activity.
> 
> How can you say I would be threatened by a townbloc I perceived myself as a part of?
Click to expand...


If you think you are part of this townbloc, you would not have said you think the guards are teaming up and agreeing with each other and making the game unreadable. You said you didn't like the consensus and didn't like it.

I didn't like the townbloc you tried to create because I had a couple in FoS that were a part of it.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Unvote*

As much as Math should swing, I do not want a second PL today.

*Mod: Extension and replacements please.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Completely unofficial VC cuz I'm not paying attention and am having trouble counting but this is where I think we are:
> 
> Arden (1) Josh_B
> House (2) Mathblade, Arden
> Mathblade (1) ika
> tso (4) FA, Mertex, Wolfie, ACSY
> Avi (1) House
> 
> I'm not including who doesn't have a vote on them now or who isn't voting.
> 
> 8 to lynch is needed.
> 
> Deadline 10/8 2 pm Central


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about this consensus. It seemslike a lot of active = town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you are not active, you still have to make substantive posts when you do post. If you are keeping yourself from being read, that is suspicious. If you active lurk, it's suspicious.
> 
> Townblocs are powerful against scum. There's no reason to feel threatened by it unless you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Don't presume that you know more than me about townblocks when I had to explain the concept.
> 
> They only work if majority town. If the guards make the game unbearable to read and then townblock with each other, we are in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are threatened by a forming townbloc. That's pretty scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I am not threatened by a townbloc. First, I am not sure if it is one (see my last post) and I would be part of it due to my transparency and activity.
> 
> How can you say I would be threatened by a townbloc I perceived myself as a part of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think you are part of this townbloc, you would not have said you think the guards are teaming up and agreeing with each other and making the game unreadable. You said you didn't like the consensus and didn't like it.
> 
> I didn't like the townbloc you tried to create because I had a couple in FoS that were a part of it.
Click to expand...

Yes I would. Did you even bother asking me who I perceived to be inthe block? I am one of the most content active posters here. Your shit fests have not been content.

You are also a FoS of mine. I just don't want a PL Day 2 or I would be voting you Math or TSO. I want a guard lynch.

Can you provide analysis that isn't reactionary in nature?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unofficial VC cuz I'm not paying attention and am having trouble counting but this is where I think we are:
> 
> Arden (1) Josh_B
> House (2) Mathblade, Arden
> Mathblade (1) ika
> tso (4) FA, Mertex, Wolfie, ACSY
> Avi (1) House
> 
> I'm not including who doesn't have a vote on them now or who isn't voting.
> 
> 8 to lynch is needed.
> 
> Deadline 10/8 2 pm Central
Click to expand...

I was voting Math. You missed it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you are not active, you still have to make substantive posts when you do post. If you are keeping yourself from being read, that is suspicious. If you active lurk, it's suspicious.
> 
> Townblocs are powerful against scum. There's no reason to feel threatened by it unless you are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Don't presume that you know more than me about townblocks when I had to explain the concept.
> 
> They only work if majority town. If the guards make the game unbearable to read and then townblock with each other, we are in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are threatened by a forming townbloc. That's pretty scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I am not threatened by a townbloc. First, I am not sure if it is one (see my last post) and I would be part of it due to my transparency and activity.
> 
> How can you say I would be threatened by a townbloc I perceived myself as a part of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think you are part of this townbloc, you would not have said you think the guards are teaming up and agreeing with each other and making the game unreadable. You said you didn't like the consensus and didn't like it.
> 
> I didn't like the townbloc you tried to create because I had a couple in FoS that were a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I would. Did you even bother asking me who I perceived to be inthe block? I am one of the most content active posters here. Your shit fests have not been content.
> 
> You are also a FoS of mine. I just don't want a PL Day 2 or I would be voting you Math or TSO. I want a guard lynch.
> 
> Can you provide analysis that isn't reactionary in nature?
Click to expand...


You have me as an FoS but consider me a PL. That is completely contradictory. I have been trying to play and giving reads and analysis. Yet, some keep shit stirring with me including you right now.

I generally don't get along with scummy people in these games. You intimidated me in game 3 because I was scum but TN wouldn't let me kill you.

You don't intimidate me here. If you think I'm guilty, do something about it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unofficial VC cuz I'm not paying attention and am having trouble counting but this is where I think we are:
> 
> Arden (1) Josh_B
> House (2) Mathblade, Arden
> Mathblade (1) ika
> tso (4) FA, Mertex, Wolfie, ACSY
> Avi (1) House
> 
> I'm not including who doesn't have a vote on them now or who isn't voting.
> 
> 8 to lynch is needed.
> 
> Deadline 10/8 2 pm Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was voting Math. You missed it.
Click to expand...


You unvoted so I changed the VC. I got your math vote in the last one but when you unvoted put up this one.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Don't presume that you know more than me about townblocks when I had to explain the concept.
> 
> They only work if majority town. If the guards make the game unbearable to read and then townblock with each other, we are in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are threatened by a forming townbloc. That's pretty scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I am not threatened by a townbloc. First, I am not sure if it is one (see my last post) and I would be part of it due to my transparency and activity.
> 
> How can you say I would be threatened by a townbloc I perceived myself as a part of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think you are part of this townbloc, you would not have said you think the guards are teaming up and agreeing with each other and making the game unreadable. You said you didn't like the consensus and didn't like it.
> 
> I didn't like the townbloc you tried to create because I had a couple in FoS that were a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I would. Did you even bother asking me who I perceived to be inthe block? I am one of the most content active posters here. Your shit fests have not been content.
> 
> You are also a FoS of mine. I just don't want a PL Day 2 or I would be voting you Math or TSO. I want a guard lynch.
> 
> Can you provide analysis that isn't reactionary in nature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have me as an FoS but consider me a PL. That is completely contradictory. I have been trying to play and giving reads and analysis. Yet, some keep shit stirring with me including you right now.
> 
> I generally don't get along with scummy people in these games. You intimidated me in game 3 because I was scum but TN wouldn't let me kill you.
> 
> You don't intimidate me here. If you think I'm guilty, do something about it.
Click to expand...

It's not contradictory. You are my FoS but a PL to the group. I want scumhunting not your and Mertex's whiny shit.

I want everyone to unvote their PLs. That traps my hands as your fellow guards like the drama and town would PL you.

I am not shitstirring to say no more PLing.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.
> 
> In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.
> 
> That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.
Click to expand...

 
actually, if anything it makes her look rebel. If she was scum she would be aware that they don't know each other. The fact that she seems to think they know one another, if sincere, is a good indication she isn't one of them. Unless she is saying that to mislead us


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.
> 
> In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.
> 
> That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, if anything it makes her look rebel. If she was scum she would be aware that they don't know each other. The fact that she seems to think they know one another, if sincere, is a good indication she isn't one of them. Unless she is saying that to mislead us
Click to expand...

Can you vote your top scumread?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are threatened by a forming townbloc. That's pretty scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I am not threatened by a townbloc. First, I am not sure if it is one (see my last post) and I would be part of it due to my transparency and activity.
> 
> How can you say I would be threatened by a townbloc I perceived myself as a part of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think you are part of this townbloc, you would not have said you think the guards are teaming up and agreeing with each other and making the game unreadable. You said you didn't like the consensus and didn't like it.
> 
> I didn't like the townbloc you tried to create because I had a couple in FoS that were a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I would. Did you even bother asking me who I perceived to be inthe block? I am one of the most content active posters here. Your shit fests have not been content.
> 
> You are also a FoS of mine. I just don't want a PL Day 2 or I would be voting you Math or TSO. I want a guard lynch.
> 
> Can you provide analysis that isn't reactionary in nature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have me as an FoS but consider me a PL. That is completely contradictory. I have been trying to play and giving reads and analysis. Yet, some keep shit stirring with me including you right now.
> 
> I generally don't get along with scummy people in these games. You intimidated me in game 3 because I was scum but TN wouldn't let me kill you.
> 
> You don't intimidate me here. If you think I'm guilty, do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not contradictory. You are my FoS but a PL to the group. I want scumhunting not your and Mertex's whiny shit.
> 
> I want everyone to unvote their PLs. That traps my hands as your fellow guards like the drama and town would PL you.
> 
> I am not shitstirring to say no more PLing.
Click to expand...


You are to talk about the shit fest and whiny stuff. That's not like you to worry about that garbage. 

Like I said, if you think I'm a guard, you will have to do something about it.

I have been actively scumhunting beyond what some others have here. You talk about being content but seem to be getting slightly aggressive/agitated now. 

If I was scum and thought you were town I'd be worried.

As it is, meh.


----------



## ScarletRage

I worry when the shit drives people away and stops me from reading the game.

I am getting slightly aggressive and irritated that your shit has driven us to PL day 2 most lijely.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> I worry when the shit drives people away and stops me from reading the game.
> 
> I am getting slightly aggressive and irritated that your shit has driven us to PL day 2 most lijely.



Who's the PL you are talking about that is getting lynched today?


----------



## Wake

*Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.  

VC incoming.*


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry when the shit drives people away and stops me from reading the game.
> 
> I am getting slightly aggressive and irritated that your shit has driven us to PL day 2 most lijely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the PL you are talking about that is getting lynched today?
Click to expand...

TSO is the leading PL candidate. He has no contentby which to form a read.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.4*​
*★Arden (1): *_Josh_B_
*Avatar4321 (1):*_ House_
*AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0): 
House (3):* _Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex_
*ika (1): *_Avatar4321_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_ika, _
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
tso! (3): *_FA_Q2, AyeCantSeeYou, Wolfsister77_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (4):* _tso!, TheOldSchool, Shaitra, ScarletRage_


*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/8/14, @2PM Central.
*~* The game is Town-sided, because the Ruler can unknowingly lynch its Guards; and the Guards could lynch each-other unawares.
*~* PM'ing tso! again.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3​


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> sorry guys been p busy. catching up.





tso! said:


> So the first 7 pages are filled with set-up ignorance, and Wolfsister both townslipping and scumslipping.
> 
> *sigh*





tso! said:


> I don't really support the ika lynch.





tso! said:


> Rosie, I'm fairly sure we know it's you, you don't actually have to sign every post.
> 
> Regards from TSO





tso! said:


> ctahcin pu



This is active lurking and why I am voting tso. It is not a PL to me.

*Active Lurking* is the act of posting (thus differentiating it from ordinary Lurking), but the material posted is irrelevant or otherwise useless for scumhunting.

This tactic is employed by scum who wish to appear more active than they actually are; either for the scum who has no comment on the current matter but does not want to seem like they are lurking, or for the lurker who wants to paint themselves as slightly better than some other lurker.

The effectiveness of this tactic is quite impressive if players are not specifically looking for it. It is a common Town mistake to wish for the lynch of people they violently disagree with over the people who post whatever they can to stay on the periphery.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.
> 
> In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.
> 
> That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, if anything it makes her look rebel. If she was scum she would be aware that they don't know each other. The fact that she seems to think they know one another, if sincere, is a good indication she isn't one of them. Unless she is saying that to mislead us
Click to expand...

She was saying that to mislead TOWN in criticism of my post.

Not you.


----------



## MathBlade

Meh whatever tbh all this personal bickering instead of playing the game makes me not care. I am playing because I signed up not because I want to. Posting in this game is a chore.

IMO House/TSO/Cafe Guards
Ika Ruler
Unknown ursuper


----------



## ika

i love how i get dubbed ruler by random people yes they dont vote me.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys been p busy. catching up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first 7 pages are filled with set-up ignorance, and Wolfsister both townslipping and scumslipping.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really support the ika lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, I'm fairly sure we know it's you, you don't actually have to sign every post.
> 
> Regards from TSO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctahcin pu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is active lurking and why I am voting tso. It is not a PL to me.
> 
> *Active Lurking* is the act of posting (thus differentiating it from ordinary Lurking), but the material posted is irrelevant or otherwise useless for scumhunting.
> 
> This tactic is employed by scum who wish to appear more active than they actually are; either for the scum who has no comment on the current matter but does not want to seem like they are lurking, or for the lurker who wants to paint themselves as slightly better than some other lurker.
> 
> The effectiveness of this tactic is quite impressive if players are not specifically looking for it. It is a common Town mistake to wish for the lynch of people they violently disagree with over the people who post whatever they can to stay on the periphery.
Click to expand...

Yeah you just gave a theory speech. TSO is a policy lynch.

Staying on the perphiery would be Math, ika, Shiatra and others.


----------



## ScarletRage

We lynch all active lurkers is a policy lynch. To say TSO is active is also a misnomer.

Active lurkers come in and post gabagr like

"Hi how are you?" And run off


----------



## ScarletRage

They do that a lot, hence the active.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys been p busy. catching up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first 7 pages are filled with set-up ignorance, and Wolfsister both townslipping and scumslipping.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really support the ika lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, I'm fairly sure we know it's you, you don't actually have to sign every post.
> 
> Regards from TSO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctahcin pu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is active lurking and why I am voting tso. It is not a PL to me.
> 
> *Active Lurking* is the act of posting (thus differentiating it from ordinary Lurking), but the material posted is irrelevant or otherwise useless for scumhunting.
> 
> This tactic is employed by scum who wish to appear more active than they actually are; either for the scum who has no comment on the current matter but does not want to seem like they are lurking, or for the lurker who wants to paint themselves as slightly better than some other lurker.
> 
> The effectiveness of this tactic is quite impressive if players are not specifically looking for it. It is a common Town mistake to wish for the lynch of people they violently disagree with over the people who post whatever they can to stay on the periphery.
Click to expand...


Brings me to this, which I posted earlier, and the reason for my vote for tso!:



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Since tso hasn't said anything at all since Wed night, and until he comes in and starts posting something to help us:
> 
> *VOTE: tso!
> *
> Saying you're catching up, just to disappear again, makes me think you have something to hide from town. If I were scum in this game, I'd be doing everything I could to lie low and post as little as possible to keep myself from being out in the open. Fly-by posts, like those tso! has given us so far, don't help us at all.





ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry when the shit drives people away and stops me from reading the game.
> 
> I am getting slightly aggressive and irritated that your shit has driven us to PL day 2 most lijely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the PL you are talking about that is getting lynched today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TSO is the leading PL candidate. He has no contentby which to form a read.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys been p busy. catching up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first 7 pages are filled with set-up ignorance, and Wolfsister both townslipping and scumslipping.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really support the ika lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, I'm fairly sure we know it's you, you don't actually have to sign every post.
> 
> Regards from TSO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ctahcin pu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is active lurking and why I am voting tso. It is not a PL to me.
> 
> *Active Lurking* is the act of posting (thus differentiating it from ordinary Lurking), but the material posted is irrelevant or otherwise useless for scumhunting.
> 
> This tactic is employed by scum who wish to appear more active than they actually are; either for the scum who has no comment on the current matter but does not want to seem like they are lurking, or for the lurker who wants to paint themselves as slightly better than some other lurker.
> 
> The effectiveness of this tactic is quite impressive if players are not specifically looking for it. It is a common Town mistake to wish for the lynch of people they violently disagree with over the people who post whatever they can to stay on the periphery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you just gave a theory speech. TSO is a policy lynch.
> 
> Staying on the perphiery would be Math, ika, Shiatra and others.
Click to expand...


I understand you think I'm scum and therefore are not going to like anything I do this game but the fact of the matter is, tso not only needs vote pressure which is the exact advice you gave regarding ika, but he is here and posting but hiding out. He is playing completely different from his town game where he was actively scumhunting. I think there is a good chance he is scum. He is not a PL to me, hence my vote. I would switch to one of my other scumreads if there was enough support from the other townies for such a move.


----------



## FA_Q2

Its worth noting that the 'deadline' is utterly meaningless in this setup and there really is nothing holding us back from a no lynch IF more discussion is warranted.

Math is just as guilty as TSO of lurking.


----------



## Wake

*If the No-Lynch function gets exploited, I'll make it so the player with the most votes at deadline gets lynched.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> *Its worth noting that the 'deadline' is utterly meaningless in this setup and there really is nothing holding us back from a no lynch IF more discussion is warranted.*
> 
> Math is just as guilty as TSO of lurking.



That's true. I keep forgetting we don't have a night phase in this set-up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *If the No-Lynch function gets exploited, I'll make it so the player with the most votes at deadline gets lynched.*



What if the person with the most votes is you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade ika 

At this point, do you think tso getting lynched would be more of a policy lynch as SR seems to believe, or not?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *If the No-Lynch function gets exploited, I'll make it so the player with the most votes at deadline gets lynched.*



It's a tie right now, then what?


----------



## ika

dont worry i would break the tie if it comes to deadline


----------



## ika

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MathBlade ika
> 
> At this point, do you think tso getting lynched would be more of a policy lynch as SR seems to believe, or not?



it can be both techancly, we are lynching him b/c hes lurking: that is reason

however that reason alone also can fall into the policy lynch area


----------



## MathBlade

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MathBlade ika
> 
> At this point, do you think tso getting lynched would be more of a policy lynch as SR seems to believe, or not?


See prior post. TSO guard to me soooo


----------



## Avatar4321

ika, other than me and mathblade who is arguing that you are the ruler? I have had my vote on you all day and a nice chuck of day one so who are all these other people?
concerning tso, while he isn't my top choice I have no problem supporting his lynch. His behavior is suspicious. My guess is he would be a guard or the usurper if anything though. No one has been defending him.


----------



## ika

Avatar4321 said:


> ika, other than me and mathblade who is arguing that you are the ruler? I have had my vote on you all day and a nice chuck of day one so who are all these other people?
> concerning tso, while he isn't my top choice I have no problem supporting his lynch. His behavior is suspicious. My guess is he would be a guard or the usurper if anything though. No one has been defending him.



houst at one point jokingly said it
titus implies it day 1.

----------------------

serious quetion time: if im not ruler who is?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh and Mertex. *Saying what you are dealing with regarding House is worse than what I dealt with* regarding Rosie shows me you have blinders on. It makes me sad that you are resorting to this with me. It shows you haven't really changed regardless of saying you have.



I was talking about the previous game,  both from Grandma and Rosie, but I won't put up with House's insults, in this game.  And the reason I addressed you was because you were encouraging his behavior with this post, after you claimed you were just playing the game. 




Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Save your whining that I do the same and more.  Unlike you, I don't hide from my nature.  I'm well aware that I'm anti-town.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please repeat that so I can see it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Mertex. *Saying what you are dealing with regarding House is worse than what I dealt with* regarding Rosie shows me you have blinders on. It makes me sad that you are resorting to this with me. It shows you haven't really changed regardless of saying you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the previous game,  both from Grandma and Rosie, but I won't put up with House's insults, in this game.  And the reason I addressed you was because you were encouraging his behavior with this post, after you claimed you were just playing the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Save your whining that I do the same and more.  Unlike you, I don't hide from my nature.  I'm well aware that I'm anti-town.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you please repeat that so I can see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That was a joke and a way for me to break the tension with humor. It's why I posted that dumb wolf, red riding hood thing. I was just joking around. I never encouraged anything.

I am not sure why you brought up all the Rosie drama again. I'm not seeing a reason why, every time you have a problem with House, you drag me into it.

I want you to play. I don't always agree with your play but so what? Many don't like my play and I've been called scum more than anyone. 

Get your ass back in here and let's go lynch some scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The joke was, he posted something huge and in bold. So, I said, make it bigger I can't see it. [/Sarcasm]

Hey, I never said my humor was good or anything.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*



I have concerns with your action.

Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. 

For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.

A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.

Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.


----------



## House

And with that, I'm off to work. Need to get to Fort Worth before sundown.


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ika, other than me and mathblade who is arguing that you are the ruler? I have had my vote on you all day and a nice chuck of day one so who are all these other people?
> concerning tso, while he isn't my top choice I have no problem supporting his lynch. His behavior is suspicious. My guess is he would be a guard or the usurper if anything though. No one has been defending him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> houst at one point jokingly said it
> titus implies it day 1.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> serious quetion time: if im not ruler who is?
Click to expand...

 
if I had a better candidate, id be voting for them. So why don't you tell me?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt.
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
Click to expand...

 
telling both of you to cool it doesn't confirm anyone anything. Why on earth would you think it did?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> telling both of you to cool it doesn't confirm anyone anything. Why on earth would you think it did?



I'm looking at his reply in another way. It makes me think House could be unintentionally telling us he's one of the scum by the parts I bolded below. By attacking the person instead of the posts with name calling and insults, is he trying to cause town to fall into chaos?




House said:


> .......
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> *Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
Click to expand...


So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?

What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?

So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning. 

This is going into WTF land but is super defensive. 

You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?
> 
> What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?
> 
> So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning.
> 
> This is going into WTF land but is super defensive.
> 
> You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?
Click to expand...


I'm glad someone saw his reply the way I did. I'd like for others to chime in on it as well and give us their take on how it comes off to them.

ika 
ScarletRage 
Avatar4321 
FA_Q2 

Thoughts, please.


----------



## Avatar4321

I've been thinking he is scum for a while. I questioned him on the post. Specifically because it does seem to be pretty scummy


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?
> 
> What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?
> 
> So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning.
> 
> This is going into WTF land but is super defensive.
> 
> You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone saw his reply the way I did. I'd like for others to chime in on it as well and give us their take on how it comes off to them.
> 
> ika
> ScarletRage
> Avatar4321
> FA_Q2
> 
> Thoughts, please.
Click to expand...


Well, I am none of the people you tagged, however when I read that post, my initial reaction was, uh, duh, YOU (House) are doing the same thing. And to be honest, IMO Wolf was feeding off of that last night while egging Mertex on. I don't see Mertex as creating drama this go round at all. Which in itself could mean changed meta, e.g. scum or she is trying to move past the garbage since so much surrounded her last game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Dammit, pushed enter too quick. Anyway, I suppose it could mean he pointed the finger at himself, or this is the 'real House' and he is just very abrasive or really scummy.


----------



## ika

@avi, you dodging question is noted

@wakescomment, i sometimes play into the mod notes type things, but i have to read it more in deph later im on break from work so i dont have much time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?
> 
> What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?
> 
> So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning.
> 
> This is going into WTF land but is super defensive.
> 
> You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone saw his reply the way I did. I'd like for others to chime in on it as well and give us their take on how it comes off to them.
> 
> ika
> ScarletRage
> Avatar4321
> FA_Q2
> 
> Thoughts, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am none of the people you tagged, however when I read that post, my initial reaction was, uh, duh, YOU (House) are doing the same thing. And to be honest, IMO Wolf was feeding off of that last night while egging Mertex on. I don't see Mertex as creating drama this go round at all. Which in itself could mean changed meta, e.g. scum or she is trying to move past the garbage since so much surrounded her last game.
Click to expand...


Mertex created a bunch today by saying things that could of been PM'd to Wake and saying she was quitting and name calling also and dragging the Rosie stuff back up with me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?
> 
> What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?
> 
> So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning.
> 
> This is going into WTF land but is super defensive.
> 
> You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone saw his reply the way I did. I'd like for others to chime in on it as well and give us their take on how it comes off to them.
> 
> ika
> ScarletRage
> Avatar4321
> FA_Q2
> 
> Thoughts, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am none of the people you tagged, however when I read that post, my initial reaction was, uh, duh, YOU (House) are doing the same thing. And to be honest, IMO Wolf was feeding off of that last night while egging Mertex on. I don't see Mertex as creating drama this go round at all. Which in itself could mean changed meta, e.g. scum or she is trying to move past the garbage since so much surrounded her last game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex created a bunch today by saying things that could of been PM'd to Wake and saying she was quitting and name calling also and dragging the Rosie stuff back up with me.
Click to expand...


Yes, after she was pushed by House she responded. He pushed her. I have no clue as to what he game play is or if he thinks he can get the more emotional players to 'crack' if he thinks they are scum, I have no clue. His comments to her last night were more than just game play IMO. You seemed to "like" some of his comments which came off as ganging up on Mertex to me, then you quoted his "big font' comment and seemed to egg him on more.

To be honest Wolf, you need to take the advise you gave to Mertex, regarding PMs, quitting the game, etc. As far as the Rosie stuff, it was a major part of Day1 and it is hard to see the game for the mess. Do recall your ploy as scum in game 3 was to start an argument with a player and get them voted out, you succeeded. So when I see your emotional play, I don't know where to put you and if it is not another ploy. That's my two cents.

The drama and emotional outbursts do nothing for this game, except to turn people off. This game is supposed to be fun but this shit ends up dragging people down.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?
> 
> What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?
> 
> So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning.
> 
> This is going into WTF land but is super defensive.
> 
> You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone saw his reply the way I did. I'd like for others to chime in on it as well and give us their take on how it comes off to them.
> 
> ika
> ScarletRage
> Avatar4321
> FA_Q2
> 
> Thoughts, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am none of the people you tagged, however when I read that post, my initial reaction was, uh, duh, YOU (House) are doing the same thing. And to be honest, IMO Wolf was feeding off of that last night while egging Mertex on. I don't see Mertex as creating drama this go round at all. Which in itself could mean changed meta, e.g. scum or she is trying to move past the garbage since so much surrounded her last game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex created a bunch today by saying things that could of been PM'd to Wake and saying she was quitting and name calling also and dragging the Rosie stuff back up with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, after she was pushed by House she responded. He pushed her. I have no clue as to what he game play is or if he thinks he can get the more emotional players to 'crack' if he thinks they are scum, I have no clue. His comments to her last night were more than just game play IMO. You seemed to "like" some of his comments which came off as ganging up on Mertex to me, then you quoted his "big font' comment and seemed to egg him on more.
> 
> To be honest Wolf, you need to take the advise you gave to Mertex, regarding PMs, quitting the game, etc. As far as the Rosie stuff, it was a major part of Day1 and it is hard to see the game for the mess. Do recall your ploy as scum in game 3 was to start an argument with a player and get them voted out, you succeeded. So when I see your emotional play, I don't know where to put you and if it is not another ploy. That's my two cents.
> 
> The drama and emotional outbursts do nothing for this game, except to turn people off. This game is supposed to be fun but this shit ends up dragging people down.
Click to expand...


I explained the font thing as a joke to break the tension. That's my sense of humor.

Why is it when this has been discussed at length and I continuously try to get back on track, people keep trying to bring this back up with me? Rosie brought it back up the next day when it was done. Mertex brings it up today when it's done. Now you bring it up again when it's done. 

If you can excuse Mertex telling House off, swearing, and threatening to quit, then you don't need to lecture me something I've already apologized for and said I won't do again. It takes two. I didn't get there by myself.

I'm done defending myself for this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So, everyone who won't let the drama go is an FoS right now. If it drags the game down, then do not bring it up during the game. Bring it up with me post game, start a conversation when the game is over, PM Wake. 

Do you have any reads Cafe or anyone you want to vote as scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> @avi, you dodging question is noted
> 
> @wakescomment, i sometimes play into the mod notes type things, but i have to read it more in deph later im on break from work so i dont have much time.


 
what question did I dodge?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> telling both of you to cool it doesn't confirm anyone anything. Why on earth would you think it did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at his reply in another way. It makes me think House could be unintentionally telling us he's one of the scum by the parts I bolded below. By attacking the person instead of the posts with name calling and insults, is he trying to cause town to fall into chaos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> *Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Paranoid Aye is paranoid.

Wolf is the one that said she wanted to win fairly. If Wake is tying scumtex's hands whenever people complain about her doing her job effectively, it is not a fair fight.


----------



## House

Besides which, if I was scum, why in the hell would I ask him to hard confirm or alignment?

Get back to me on that, would ya?


----------



## House

Our*

Damn phone


----------



## ScarletRage

I think what house said is irrelevant to his alignment. I have had the same issue with Wake getting overly involved. This sort of thing is what happens. If he felt the need to warn specific players, that should happen with a PM to them and a warning.

Chaos is the hall mark of my scumgame i usually get really complicated and resolve the issues. Personal attacks are not beneficial as scum though. At no point would I endorse or do that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake cares about us too much. Mods need to be hard asses. He's a good guy. 

Chaos is a tough one. Sure I did some of that in game 3 because I wanted someone gone, but I probably would of wanted him gone as town too. Sure, the Rosie deal here was nasty, I wanted her gone. It was town on town. The thing with House and Mertex last night. Seems like typical House to me but Mertex's reaction to it today was not typical Mertex. So that is why she is FoS now. Cafe is too because she comes in here and stirs the drama pot and doesn't say anything else. Her meta is different this game. So there's 2 reads of mine that have changed. I want to put SR into town, but something keeps preventing that. Avi is scum. tso is scum or ruler or usurper. Shaitra and mathblade and FA are all suspect. 

Everyone I haven't mentioned above is town.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.
> 
> In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.
> 
> That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would disagree on the ruler needing to find the usurper. Sure it might help, but the usurper is just another town body to the ruler most likely. One that would act a little stupid.
Click to expand...

Why would the Usurper act stupid?

If I was the Usurper, I'd be The townies town that ever towned.

Well, maybe the second townies, you already took that title.


----------



## House

Towniest*

Dammit


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> House
> 
> AT the beginning of the game Wake listed under behavior that *personal attacks would not be tolerated.*  Rosie was lynched because many thought she was attacking WS (even though WS contributed her share) and it was disruptive to the game.  You have taken it upon yourself to denigrate anyone you don't like or who accuses you of being scum, and have insulted several including myself.  Well, I'll be damned if I am going to let a *fucking moron* call me a clueless idiot, especially when you have displayed your ignorance several times.  At the beginning of the game you didn't have enough sense to figure out the Usurper's win condition, then you tried to misrepresent what I said about guards defending the king, but instead tried to make me look like the one that didn't know what she was saying, when you were the one that was screwing up in the comprehension.
> 
> Since you have made it clear that you call a spade a spade,  and your insults are directed at the person rather than their comment, it appears that this is what we have to look forward to the rest of the game.  Well, I won't play with a *fucking moron* who thinks he is above the rules.
> 
> @Wolfsister
> 
> You complained that Rosie was attacking you, you whined and bellyached and had her (a townie) lynched,  even though you were attacking her back.  I have put up with a lot more than what she dealt you, but I never succumbed to such a low place as to tell someone to go fuck themselves.  I apologized when I was snarky and abrasive to you in a previous game,  but you don't seem to see when you are being snarky and abrasive and keep acting as if you are entitled. Now when House is doing the same thing that you bitched about, all you can say is to ignore him?   Why didn't you just ignore Rosie?  I'll let you figure that one out on your own.
> 
> Wake
> 
> You can policy lynch me or modkill me or whatever the hell you want to do.  I'm not putting up with the kind of shit that House feels he is entitled to dish out.  I quit.



You should really just try to lynch house. If it makes you feel any better, I've been town reading you for a while.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.
> 
> In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.
> 
> That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would disagree on the ruler needing to find the usurper. Sure it might help, but the usurper is just another town body to the ruler most likely. One that would act a little stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would the Usurper act stupid?
> 
> If I was the Usurper, I'd be The townies town that ever towned.
> 
> Well, maybe the second townies, you already took that title.
Click to expand...

The problem is catching the ruler or being a viable mislynch. The towniest town that towned is not going to work if you keep fucking up once you ZOMG ruler.


----------



## ika

Avatar4321 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> @avi, you dodging question is noted
> 
> @wakescomment, i sometimes play into the mod notes type things, but i have to read it more in deph later im on break from work so i dont have much time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what question did I dodge?
Click to expand...


the question about me not being ruler let me rephrase:

when i flip rebel, who will you suspect next?


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?
> 
> What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?
> 
> So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning.
> 
> This is going into WTF land but is super defensive.
> 
> You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone saw his reply the way I did. I'd like for others to chime in on it as well and give us their take on how it comes off to them.
> 
> ika
> ScarletRage
> Avatar4321
> FA_Q2
> 
> Thoughts, please.
Click to expand...

Interesting take.  I tend to agree to a point EXCEPT that it makes little sense that House would parade those particular statements around if he were scum.  Why would he openly implicate himself?


I agree with his take on wake though as well.  This is the SECOND time that Wake has interfered with the game in a manner that affects its play outside of what a moderator should be doing IMHO.  I find the interference bad for the game in general but he is the MOD and that is the manner in which he has MODed all these games (and I have not run a game at all so I might be completely off base).  It is something I have to accept if I want to play in his games which I very much do.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, House, please focus on the game, not each other. Cease and desist the personal attacks and namecalling immediately, and get back to lynching people. Don't make me put you over my knees.
> 
> VC incoming.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have concerns with your action.
> 
> *Scum benefits by sowing discord and chaos, it goes directly to their win condition because a disorganized town can't effectively scum hunt. *
> 
> For you to intervene in this manner implies a soft mod-confirm of Mertex being town, because otherwise you are chopping her off at the knees.
> 
> A soft mod-confirm that Mertex is town also implies that I may be scum by indirect divine decree because it lends her unearned credibility.
> 
> Please allow scum to play to their win con or hard confirm those you are chastising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this what you have been doing? Sowing discord and chaos by insulting people and arguing with them?
> 
> What makes you think this mod confirms Mertex as town and you as scum?
> 
> So is Mertex town or scum? By your reasoning she is scum for causing chaos but also town because Wake is somehow calling her town by telling you both to knock it off and therefore that makes her town because she can't play to her wincon as scum. You are also saying this therefore makes you scum even though you are both arguning.
> 
> This is going into WTF land but is super defensive.
> 
> You are also telling us scum like discord and chaos and hello? What do you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone saw his reply the way I did. I'd like for others to chime in on it as well and give us their take on how it comes off to them.
> 
> ika
> ScarletRage
> Avatar4321
> FA_Q2
> 
> Thoughts, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am none of the people you tagged, however when I read that post, my initial reaction was, uh, duh, YOU (House) are doing the same thing. And to be honest, IMO Wolf was feeding off of that last night while egging Mertex on. I don't see Mertex as creating drama this go round at all. Which in itself could mean changed meta, e.g. scum or she is trying to move past the garbage since so much surrounded her last game.
Click to expand...

Mertex sounds to me like she is genuinely trying to change her hostility.

Reading her as scum because she is being more amenable is crazy IMHO.  We already know that she is directly trying to change her meta - that is not a scum tell.


----------



## MathBlade

So are people finally starting to see House scum? *frustrated*


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> So are people finally starting to see House scum? *frustrated*



Silly scum.


----------



## House

One of my scum reads defending another one of my scum reads.

I can't say that was unexpected.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, I find FA and Cafe's defense of Mertex to be interesting. Mertex's meta is off this game. She actually DID try to bring back drama yesterday but Cafe pretty much chewed me out again over the same shit and FA tried to bring it back up when the day started. Both of them are defending Mertex. AND, Mertex wanting to quit,etc. is not like her. She got worse last game and didn't want to quit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And anyone discussing a NL certainly doesn't look town and who brought that up? Oh yeah. And mathblade's only discussion here is how much she doesn't like it. How does that solve anything?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Scum/ruler/usurper possibilities: Avi, FA, Cafe, mathblade, mertex, tso, Shaitra-some of these reads are wrong, don't know which. Need to determine

SR-something isn't right here but not sure what, can't place it, so I can't put her in town yet.

House is likely rebel unless he changed his meta this game so probably town but need to make sure.

Likely town: ika, arden, aye, josh.


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> @avi, you dodging question is noted
> 
> @wakescomment, i sometimes play into the mod notes type things, but i have to read it more in deph later im on break from work so i dont have much time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what question did I dodge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question about me not being ruler let me rephrase:
> 
> when i flip rebel, who will you suspect next?
Click to expand...

 
I didn't dodge the question whatsoever. I said I don't know. The fact that you don't like the answer doesn't mean I dodged the question.


----------



## Mertex

I spent a good deal of Friday reading over all the posts, trying to figure out why House was being so hostile to me and others, also, why so many at one time or another had accused Wolf of being Scum, and voted for her but yet her wagon never got that far.  When you log into the thread and pick up where you left off,  the pattern that is evolving is not too obvious, however, when you go back and read from the very beginning, post by post, it becomes too obvious.

Several people have read Wolf as town, but nobody has defended her and taken exception when anyone voted on her or read her as Scum as fiercely as has House.  I have all the post numbers, and I noticed that not only does House come to Wolf's defense way too much to be coincidence, he also mirrors her votes several times.  I think that is why Cafe, when she first came in and read the posts from the beginning, she suspected that Wolf might actually be the "queen".

Wolf claims that the only reason some of us have voted for her was due to the drama, but I have listed several reasons why I think she is Scum, and going back over the posts has just made it more clear.  I know that she keeps saying over and over she is Town and getting overly agitated when she is accused of being Scum, but she has done the same when she was Scum in game 3.

Here are some of the posts that got me even more suspicious about Wolf being scum and House being a guard and their relationship throughout the game.  My comments in Red.

Post #33 Wolf advocates lynching MeBelle instead of replacing her after Wake had already announced in Post #18 that he would replace her.   Post #94, House mirrors a policy lynch on Mebelle.   Nobody else supported or went along with a PL on MeBelle.

Posts #39 through #69 House is arguing with others over Usurper's win condition.  Post #55 he makes a comment to Wolf that seems suspicious "we need to protect the usurper as an insurance policy."  Why would townies need the usurper as insurance against losing?  Townies want usurper along with ruler/guards dead.

Post #70 Wolf advocating for Scum, that they need an extra guard, then defends it with a comment that she wants to win fairly.  Nobody else has any concern over Scum being short-changed.

Post #103 Wolf was caught by Josh for calling rebels "they"

Post #108 SR votes for Wolf, Post #124 House comes to Wolf's defense, and in Post #134 SR tells House he is hard defending Wolf without a town read on her.

Post #142 SR says she wants Wolf lynched....and in Post #152 Wolf does an OMGUS vote on SR.  Post #162 House comes along and mirrors Wolf's vote on SR.

Post #211 Josh posts a good explanation of WS use of wrong pronouns - (Wolf had used "they" to refer to rebels).

Post #215 House discounts and argues against SR's contention that the ruler can get aggressive.  (Wolf has been aggressive in her claims and votes)

Post #225 Josh notes that Wolf is seriously naming people as guards, but voting for others.  Post #226, House immediately responds to Josh that he should read up Wolf's meta, (defending Wolf).

Post #263 SR votes for Ika.  Post #266 Wolf sheeps SR's vote on Ika.  Post #270 House votes Ika.   Post #300 House anxious to lynch Ika.

Post #301  Wolf rings in "Can someone pls put IKA at l-1 so he can hammer (himself).  Too anxious to have someone lynched.

Post #317 Math thinks Wolf is scum, votes for her.

Post #325 I mentioned to Avi that Ika wasn't the only one being defended (by Arden) and mention that Aye and House also defended Wolf.  Post #326 House accuses me of trying to put spotlight on him.  (He didn't like that I mentioned he was defending Wolf).

Post #340 I ask Wolf why she is anxious to have Ika lynched, her response "he's worthless....."  House agrees with her comment and in Post #361 House posts "Bingo" to WS claim that Ika is worthless.  And in post #384 Wolf votes for Ika, again.

Post #392, Wolf becomes agitated because I voted for her, accuses me of voting for every one that calls me Scum, yet nobody has called me Scum or voted for me at this point.  Post#416 House tries to calm down Wolf.

Post #464 Josh claims Wolf is scum.  Post #904 Josh notices House sheeps Wolf.

Post #914 Wolf makes an excuse when House asks her why she changed Cafe from "town" to "Scum" - (shortly after Cafe gave her reads and listed Wolf as Scum).  
Cafe had called Wolf on it and told her it seemed like an OMGUS vote, so then Wolf claims she had miscounted and quickly moves Cafe back to Town.

Post #1063  Wolf is pushing a PL on TSO. (Pls not good for town).


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually, I find FA and Cafe's defense of Mertex to be interesting. Mertex's meta is off this game. *She actually DID try to bring back drama yesterday but Cafe pretty much chewed me out again over the same shit and FA tried to bring it back up when the day started.* Both of them are defending Mertex. AND, Mertex wanting to quit,etc. is not like her. She got worse last game and didn't want to quit.



None of us brought back the drama.  FA and Cafe were just reacting to it, and I was just responding to your accusations.  You want to have the last word, so when I respond to your comments, you claim that I am bringing it back up when all I am doing is responding to your "last word post".  Just like you are bringing it back up in your post above, but will probably accuse me of being the one to bring it back up.

And you are right, I am not a quitter, but during the chaos (Rosie/you),  Wake posted for you all to cool it, House praised Wake over it, yet when Wake told him (and me) to quit, all House could do is find fault with Wake's comment.  House was all in agreement that a lynch was the proper thing when someone is attacking (Rosie), but yet doesn't want Wake interfering when he is doing it.  

I decided it wouldn't be fair to Town to quit and Cafe may be right, you like to stir up trouble and then have people lynched over it.  Who does that benefit?


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex, you would have to get nearly the rest of us to go after the ruler. I am not so sure on House scum but you and Cafe make interesting cases on Wolf and Math.

Putting you me ika Cafe Josh that's 5. We would need three more. We are much less likely to get the support on the ruler. I want to get a scum lynch.

Suppose Wolf and Math have identified each other as scum, which is the ruler? I can help us get a flip but it will make things much easiet if we run at a guard first.


=====

I do not think House is scum. The things you were mentioning about House are posts I would make regardless of alignment. Attacking logical fallacies does not make someone scummy even if those defenses wind up benefitting scum.

You catch a player like House (supposing I am wrong) by looking for logical inconsistencies).


----------



## Wolfsister77

YAWN

So you twisted everything I did in the game into some reason to view me as scum, taking things out of context, not quoting properly so I can defend myself, ignoring that most of that stuff I have explained and not putting my explanations in there.

In other words, you are framing me because you don't like I called you scum.

The last thing for example-I explained in great detail why tso is not a PL to me but you come back and call in a PL. Why do you do that? Because you ignored my comments saying it wasn't. Then put your own twist on it by repeating what SR said.

Yet you ignore the fact Avi won't move his vote of ika despite ika being obviously town.


----------



## ika

Avatar4321 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> @avi, you dodging question is noted
> 
> @wakescomment, i sometimes play into the mod notes type things, but i have to read it more in deph later im on break from work so i dont have much time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what question did I dodge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question about me not being ruler let me rephrase:
> 
> when i flip rebel, who will you suspect next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't dodge the question whatsoever. I said I don't know. The fact that you don't like the answer doesn't mean I dodged the question.
Click to expand...


thats not a vaild answer, it implies you are not activly reading the game or trying to figure it out. you are just voteparking now to avoid dicussion.

the correct answer would be to name someone and a reason why, it would of showed me that you are paying attention to the thread and have other ideas.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I actually want you guys to lynch me now so that when I flip rebel you can go after all those who have been pushing me all game. 

I could pretty much do what Mertex did to just about anyone in the game and call them scum and I could point out just about anyone defending anyone and call someone a ruler or a guard.

But I've got better things to do with my day. 

And SR calls it interesting and says Cafe's case is interesting when Cafe has barely said a word but chew me out for drama and then she excuses House's hostility. LOL-what a joke that is. She's probably not town either.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf your reads are pretty much whoever attacks you is scum. That is textbook scum ina game like this.

If what Mertex did is so easy (it isn't), why don't you do it with your own scumreads?

Cafe's supplement to Josh's initial mental reference case (rebels as they) was compelling. Mertex then did a lot there to build on that. Am I 100% bet my game life on it that Mertex is right about the two of you? No. Her work is the best example we have of scumhunting and pretty valid.


Humoring you for a moment, suppose Mertex is scum, which of the current wagons is she trying to save? Make your case.


----------



## ika

titus deary, how does it feel to be a scum?


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> titus deary, how does it feel to be a scum?


Ask me when I draw scum. 

I am trying to setup a Mayor Chain you can run with. Yes that bad Mayor.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Post #33 Wolf advocates lynching MeBelle instead of replacing her after Wake had already announced in Post #18 that he would replace her.   Post #94, House mirrors a policy lynch on Mebelle.   Nobody else supported or went along with a PL on MeBelle.



Post #94


House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Wolfie. I cannot guard myself much less anyone else.
> 
> And I Will Never Be Royal as the song goes.
> 
> Try, try again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who sang Royals? Lorde.
> 
> What's another name for Lord? Master.
> 
> What's another name for Master? Ruler.
> 
> You know who doesn't guard themselves? Ruler.
> 
> Rosie just admitted to being the Ruler, all.
> 
> GG, Rosie.
Click to expand...


If you're going to reference quoted content, perhaps you should at least point to the right post.  This particular issue is just a case of hair splitting because you got all butt hurt over a typo in my post earlier and here you are being a hypocrite by bastardizing quotes, yourself.

Practice what you preach, drama queen.



Mertex said:


> Post #103 Wolf was caught by Josh for calling rebels "they"
> 
> Post #108 SR votes for Wolf, *Post #124 House comes to Wolf's defense*, and in Post #134 SR tells House he is hard defending Wolf without a town read on her.



Hear ye, hear ye... this is what Mertex calls coming to Wolfsister's defense when being called out on grammatical errors by Josh:

Post #124


House said:


> She actually did it twice... "their" instead of "our", too.
> 
> Nice catch.





Mertex said:


> Post #142 SR says she wants Wolf lynched....and in Post #152 Wolf does an OMGUS vote on SR.  Post #162 House comes along and mirrors Wolf's vote on SR.



Wrong.  I sheeped ika because his idea was interesting, as I stated quite plainly.

Post #162


House said:


> I can go along with random voting if that is what folks want to do.
> 
> Vote: ScarletRage
> 
> Sheeping ika, my vote is not indicative of a read.





Mertex said:


> Post #211 Josh posts a good explanation of WS use of wrong pronouns - (Wolf had used "they" to refer to rebels).



And that you completely omitted the fact I corrected & complemented Josh on his point when you've gone to such painstaking research to build a case against me just shows your motives are scummy.

Let's review that post:

Post #124


House said:


> She actually did it twice... "their" instead of "our", too.
> 
> Nice catch.



Scummy Mertex is scummy.



Mertex said:


> Post #215 House discounts and argues against SR's contention that the ruler can get aggressive.  (Wolf has been aggressive in her claims and votes)



Yeah, because people can't hold a different opinion unless they're scum, right hive queen?

Post #215


House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
Click to expand...


It's common sense that the ruler would be calling for his own head on a pike by pissing people off.  Look at this dumbassery I'm having to respond to.  You think somebody that actually has a big ol' secret like being the ruler would want to put themselves in my position?

DERP!



Mertex said:


> Post #225 Josh notes that Wolf is seriously naming people as guards, but voting for others.  Post #226, House immediately responds to Josh that he should read up Wolf's meta, (defending Wolf).



Advising a player that is new to the site to read up on a player's meta before jumping to conclusions isn't much of a defense.  That advice holds whether the player being discussed is scum or town.

That you'd twist solid advice as damning evidence shows how much you're working to fabricate a read.



Mertex said:


> Post #263 SR votes for Ika.  Post #266 Wolf sheeps SR's vote on Ika.  Post #270 House votes Ika.   Post #300 House anxious to lynch Ika.



Sure was.

Post #300


House said:


> Give the man his l-1 so we can start being productive, plzkthx.



Know why I said that?  Oh wait, we'll get there...



Mertex said:


> Post #325 I mentioned to Avi that Ika wasn't the only one being defended (by Arden) and mention that Aye and House also defended Wolf.  Post #326 House accuses me of trying to put spotlight on him.  (He didn't like that I mentioned he was defending Wolf).



Post #326


House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at Mertex all trying to cast me in a less than saintly light.
> 
> Repent! Repent! Ask, and you shall be forgiven.
Click to expand...


It's called banter.



Mertex said:


> Post #340 I ask Wolf why she is anxious to have Ika lynched, her response "he's worthless....."  House agrees with her comment and in Post #361 House posts "Bingo" to WS claim that Ika is worthless.  And in post #384 Wolf votes for Ika, again.



Remember that point I said we'd be getting to?  Here it is.

Post #299


ika said:


> still not caring, i only joined this spcific game so you guys could have upsuper.
> 
> if you dont want to do my way fine, but *i just saying that you wont be expecting anything from me for the entirety of the game*



So yeah... by ika's own admission, he was useless.  That you went to such trouble to research all these posts and didn't catch that just shows your motivation here is scummy...

Oh, broken record?  Just shows how egregious your slips are.



Mertex said:


> Post #392, Wolf becomes agitated because I voted for her, accuses me of voting for every one that calls me Scum, yet nobody has called me Scum or voted for me at this point.  Post#416 House tries to calm down Wolf.




Post #416


House said:


> Wolf, maybe you should focus less on the words being used and more on the intent behind those words.
> 
> It is easy to get knocked off track by a player's attacks, but those posts are easier to deal with when you ask yourself what effects such posts are designed to have.
> 
> This was a hard lesson I learned "over there", if you remember.



When I instigate, I'm anti-town.  When I attempt to deescalate, I'm... scum?

Logic fail.



Mertex said:


> Post #464 Josh claims Wolf is scum.  Post #904 Josh notices House sheeps Wolf.



The problem with this assertion is that House didn't sheep Wolf, did he?  No, he didn't.

Post #783


House said:


> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.



(2 minutes later)

Post #784


House said:


> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> Vote: FA_Q2



What makes this particularly egregious is the fact I've already addressed this very point with your scum buddy MathBlade.

Post: 792


House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote House
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're paying attention to your sister, Scarlet.
> 
> The folks that only play here might fall for this stupid b/s, but I know you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm paying attention to everyone. We need to lynch the ruler. I think you are scum for openly saying you won't think. So I'm going to bed quite happy my vote is here after that OMGUS change in my "suspected" alignment in your readwall.
> 
> Sheeping is more often than not scum. Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying MathBlade is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Note the timestamp)
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> Vote: FA_Q2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totes sheeped there, didn't I?  What's that you say? I did that to cover my as after Math called me out?
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote House
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, my vote preceded her scummy post.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Post #914 Wolf makes an excuse when House asks her why she changed Cafe from "town" to "Scum" - (shortly after Cafe gave her reads and listed Wolf as Scum).
> Cafe had called Wolf on it and told her it seemed like an OMGUS vote, so then Wolf claims she had miscounted and quickly moves Cafe back to Town.



Wait, wait, wait... if I'm supposedly a guard, why am I poking my ruler with a stick and drawing attention to her mistake?  That's pretty fucking dumb, innit?  Your logic, that is.

Your misrep goes far beyond the realm of incompetence and should confirm to any holdouts that you are scum.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf your reads are pretty much whoever attacks you is scum. That is textbook scum ina game like this.
> 
> If what Mertex did is so easy (it isn't), why don't you do it with your own scumreads?



Did you even go to the posts she was referencing and read them in context?  I agree it's not easy... to fabricate such a large number of misrepresentations in order to sell a fraudulent scum case.


----------



## ScarletRage

I do have a pretty good but not perfect memory House but your wall has done zero to persuade me beyond my original thoughts. You are derp town desperate to save someone who isn't town.

People crawling all over my posts and yelling misrep is something that happens to me all the time.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I do have a pretty good but not perfect memory House but your wall has done zero to persuade me beyond my original thoughts. You are derp town desperate to save someone who isn't town.
> 
> People crawling all over my posts and yelling misrep is something that happens to me all the time.



I don't care if Wolf is lynched.  I do care that people are stupidly blind to Mertex's scumminess.


----------



## House

Also, it would be incredibly unwieldy if I had responded to scum's wall of accusations with separate posts for each lie.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> People crawling all over my posts and yelling misrep is something that happens to me all the time.



Yeah, but I back mine up.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> You are derp town desperate to save someone who isn't town.



I'm desperate to save someone who isn't town... which is why I was in agreement with you & Josh at the beginning of the game over the grammar issue, and which is why I was the one that called out her flip on Cafe.  Right.

I don't care about the player, I care about the logic. When people go after somebody with stupid ass excuses, then yes I'll step up and tell them they're using stupid ass excuses.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> YAWN
> 
> So you twisted everything I did in the game into some reason to view me as scum, taking things out of context, not quoting properly so I can defend myself, ignoring that most of that stuff I have explained and not putting my explanations in there.
> 
> In other words, you are framing me because you don't like I called you scum.
> 
> The last thing for example-I explained in great detail why tso is not a PL to me but you come back and call in a PL. Why do you do that? Because you ignored my comments saying it wasn't. Then put your own twist on it by repeating what SR said.
> 
> Yet you ignore the fact Avi won't move his vote of ika despite ika being obviously town.



I didn't twist anything you did in the game.  It is obvious when you OMGUS someone.  It is obvious when House mirrors your votes.  It is obvious that you were eager to lynch MeBelle, Ika and now Tso and  impatient about it, not waiting for everyone to give their opinion.  I'm not anxious for a TSO lynch although I did say I would go along with it if the majority was in favor, but I'm not rushing it.  As Town I believe we need to take time and evaluate why anyone should be lynched.

And, I have listed Avatar as a possible ruler/usurper, but, I'm going for the most obvious ATM.

And, it has nothing to do with you calling me scum.  I'm going by what I see.  I don't care that you call me Scum, I just want reasons, like I gave for you.

And Wolf, this is not personal.  I like you as a person, but this is the game.  If you are Scum you should be prepared to be considered Scum and not get agitated when you are accused of being Scum.  I need to see proof that you're not, but you told me you didn't have to prove anything to me, so in other words, you just want me to take your word, but that is not my win condition.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> @avi, you dodging question is noted
> 
> @wakescomment, i sometimes play into the mod notes type things, but i have to read it more in deph later im on break from work so i dont have much time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what question did I dodge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question about me not being ruler let me rephrase:
> 
> when i flip rebel, who will you suspect next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't dodge the question whatsoever. I said I don't know. The fact that you don't like the answer doesn't mean I dodged the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats not a vaild answer, it implies you are not activly reading the game or trying to figure it out. you are just voteparking now to avoid dicussion.
> 
> the correct answer would be to name someone and a reason why, it would of showed me that you are paying attention to the thread and have other ideas.
Click to expand...


This is because Avi is scum and as scum, he never gets too involved in the game any more than he has to, in order to avoid taking any risks. He even said that in his scum QT last game. That he doesn't want to be too involved or it could backfire on him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf your reads are pretty much whoever attacks you is scum. That is textbook scum ina game like this.
> 
> If what Mertex did is so easy (it isn't), why don't you do it with your own scumreads?
> 
> Cafe's supplement to Josh's initial mental reference case (rebels as they) was compelling. Mertex then did a lot there to build on that. Am I 100% bet my game life on it that Mertex is right about the two of you? No. Her work is the best example we have of scumhunting and pretty valid.
> 
> 
> Humoring you for a moment, suppose Mertex is scum, which of the current wagons is she trying to save? Make your case.



LOL-It's the most ridiculous case I have seen all game. And if you think that is good, then I guess you just want to see me as scum so bad you aren't thinking clearly. Almost all of it is her interpretation of things House has done in the game and a few non-alignment indicative things I have done and call me scum. I know my alignment and I know ridiculous allegations when I see them. No, everyone who attacks me is not scum. Everyone who makes up reasons to have a scumread on me is suspect.

LOL-lynch me please and you will see I am a rebel, go right ahead


----------



## MathBlade

Wow...

Yeah House is very likely a guard.

However at this point I think we have to go after guards, not the ruler.

While town is more than the guard+ruler's numbers, the guards know who the ruler is making a lynch harder. The guards don't know who the other is. I think to succeed we have to pick off the guards one by one and IMO House is a good start.

If House flips then ika or Wolf ruler the other Rebel IMO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> So you twisted everything I did in the game into some reason to view me as scum, taking things out of context, not quoting properly so I can defend myself, ignoring that most of that stuff I have explained and not putting my explanations in there.
> 
> In other words, you are framing me because you don't like I called you scum.
> 
> The last thing for example-I explained in great detail why tso is not a PL to me but you come back and call in a PL. Why do you do that? Because you ignored my comments saying it wasn't. Then put your own twist on it by repeating what SR said.
> 
> Yet you ignore the fact Avi won't move his vote of ika despite ika being obviously town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't twist anything you did in the game.  It is obvious when you OMGUS someone.  It is obvious when House mirrors your votes.  It is obvious that you were eager to lynch MeBelle, Ika and now Tso and  impatient about it, not waiting for everyone to give their opinion.  I'm not anxious for a TSO lynch although I did say I would go along with it if the majority was in favor, but I'm not rushing it.  As Town I believe we need to take time and evaluate why anyone should be lynched.
> 
> And, I have listed Avatar as a possible ruler/usurper, but, I'm going for the most obvious ATM.
> 
> And, it has nothing to do with you calling me scum.  I'm going by what I see.  I don't care that you call me Scum, I just want reasons, like I gave for you.
> 
> And Wolf, this is not personal.  I like you as a person, but this is the game.  If you are Scum you should be prepared to be considered Scum and not get agitated when you are accused of being Scum.  I need to see proof that you're not, but you told me you didn't have to prove anything to me, so in other words, you just want me to take your word, but that is not my win condition.
Click to expand...


You have played 4 games with me including as my scum partner in one of them, so if you can't figure out when I am scum and when I am not, that's your problem, not mine.

Lynch me. When I flip rebel, maybe you folks will go back to lynching scum and stop digging up reasons to call me scum because that's been most of the game and if I spent all my time picking it apart, that's all I will be doing. 

I'm clearly scumbait. It's obvious. LOL


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex, you would have to get nearly the rest of us to go after the ruler. I am not so sure on House scum but you and Cafe make interesting cases on Wolf and Math.
> 
> Putting you me ika Cafe Josh that's 5. We would need three more. We are much less likely to get the support on the ruler. I want to get a scum lynch.
> 
> Suppose Wolf and Math have identified each other as scum, which is the ruler? I can help us get a flip but it will make things much easiet if we run at a guard first.
> 
> 
> =====
> 
> I do not think House is scum. *The things you were mentioning about House are posts I would make regardless of alignment. *Attacking logical fallacies does not make someone scummy even if those defenses wind up benefitting scum.
> 
> You catch a player like House (supposing I am wrong) by looking for logical inconsistencies).




I could see your point if it was one or two incidents, but when you look at the post beginning with the first posts, it evolves into a pattern.  If he is a guard, he would know who the ruler is and his constant defense of Wolf, and his mirroring Wolf's votes seem too many for it to be coincidence.  Guards reasonably would try not to be too obvious, but sometimes Scum being too obvious makes us think the opposite.....like no one wanted to believe Sameech when he claimed he was Ice/Scum.....may be a good assumption on the part of Scum. 

Also, he took my comment that guards would try to defend the ruler if the ruler was on the line and tried to twist it to obfuscate what I was saying.  But, when he said I made his point, he was actually making my point, that if the guards see their ruler being wagoned, it's in their best interest to try and get us to look elsewhere, in other words, defend the ruler, but he insinuated that my comment would help Scum.  When I asked him to explain what he meant, he just said I made his point.  I saw that as deflection.

I don't get a Scum read on Math, perhaps later I will.


----------



## House

Oh look, my scum read is supporting another one of my scum reads.

That's not unexpected, either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> I didn't twist anything you did in the game.  It is obvious when you OMGUS someone.  It is obvious when House mirrors your votes.  It is obvious that you were eager to lynch MeBelle, Ika and now Tso and  impatient about it, not waiting for everyone to give their opinion.  I'm not anxious for a TSO lynch although I did say I would go along with it if the majority was in favor, but I'm not rushing it.  As Town I believe we need to take time and evaluate why anyone should be lynched.



This is not alignment indicative at all in any way shape or form, especially not for me. 




Mertex said:


> And Wolf, this is not personal.  I like you as a person, but this is the game.  If you are Scum you should be prepared to be considered Scum and not get agitated when you are accused of being Scum.  I need to see proof that you're not, but you told me you didn't have to prove anything to me, so in other words, you just want me to take your word, but that is not my win condition.



I get agitated being called scum over and over and over and over, especially when some seem to be obsessed with it, when I know I am not. I am not going to waste the entire game dealing with this BS because it prevents real scum from being caught.

So I want to be lynched because it will prove things to all those who want to see me as scum more than anything else. It never stops and I've had enough. I will not defend or explain anything unless someone has a very good question or valid reason to suspect me.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> However at this point I think we have to go after guards, not the ruler.



That's just retarded.  If you kill the ruler, you take out 4 scum at once.

Why you would want to chase down the guards instead of lynch someone you believe to be the ruler is just nonsense.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex, House has a lot of the same scathing biting attitude I tend to have in my town posts. He just doesn't think we could be that dumb from his perspective. I am not making a too dumb to scum argument. I am arguing House is town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> I didn't twist anything you did in the game.  It is obvious when you OMGUS someone.  It is obvious when House mirrors your votes.  It is obvious that you were eager to lynch MeBelle, Ika and now Tso and  impatient about it, not waiting for everyone to give their opinion.  I'm not anxious for a TSO lynch although I did say I would go along with it if the majority was in favor, but I'm not rushing it.  As Town I believe we need to take time and evaluate why anyone should be lynched.



I mentioned lynching mebelle but never voted her when she immediately wanted to be replaced. Several others did too. Avi and House and others. Not scummy. I never expressed any interest in rushing a tso lynch so that's just a blatant lie. I never said I don't want anyone to give their opinion on it either. A blatant lie. I was ready to lynch ika when he said he wasn't going to play. Now that he's playing, not only do I not want to lynch him, I am calling him a rebel.

Damn, this case is weak.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> However at this point I think we have to go after guards, not the ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just retarded.  If you kill the ruler, you take out 4 scum at once.
> 
> Why you would want to chase down the guards instead of lynch someone you believe to be the ruler is just nonsense.
Click to expand...

She is not saying she wants a guard over a riler but that the ruler is too well defended.

I am in the same spot and think Math is a guard.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I actually want you guys to lynch me now so that when I flip rebel you can go after all those who have been pushing me all game.
> 
> I could pretty much do what Mertex did to just about anyone in the game and call them scum and I could point out just about anyone defending anyone and call someone a ruler or a guard.
> 
> But I've got better things to do with my day.
> 
> And SR calls it interesting and says Cafe's case is interesting when Cafe has barely said a word but chew me out for drama and then she excuses House's hostility. LOL-what a joke that is. She's probably not town either.



Wolf, there is a difference between reading someone as town/scum and actually going to their defense when someone accuses them of being Scum.  Go ahead and show where I have gone out of my way to defend anyone or jump in a few posts after someone accuses them of being Scum and defend them.

As for Cafe, excusing House hostility, I don't know that she was excusing it more than just tolerating it, and she did called it for what it was,  where in your case, you actually made excuses and asked me to ignore it and even "liked" his post and reposted it.  You claim that it was a joke but it seemed more like you encouraging him and agreeing with him.  I'm sure if one of us had reposted one of Rosie's post to you, you wouldn't have ever agreed that we were doing it in good humor.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> As for Cafe, excusing House hostility, I don't know that she was excusing it more than just tolerating it, and she did called it for what it was,  where in your case, you actually made excuses and asked me to ignore it and even "liked" his post and reposted it.  You claim that it was a joke but it seemed more like you encouraging him and agreeing with him.  I'm sure if one of us had reposted one of Rosie's post to you, you wouldn't have ever agreed that we were doing it in good humor.



In fairness, Scumtex raises a valid point here.

I didn't personally take Wolf's like/repost as encouraging (I don't care how people respond to my posts), but I can see how people would get that impression.

Unlike Scumtex the drama queen, I can admit my flaws and see the other party's perspective in situations.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually want you guys to lynch me now so that when I flip rebel you can go after all those who have been pushing me all game.
> 
> I could pretty much do what Mertex did to just about anyone in the game and call them scum and I could point out just about anyone defending anyone and call someone a ruler or a guard.
> 
> But I've got better things to do with my day.
> 
> And SR calls it interesting and says Cafe's case is interesting when Cafe has barely said a word but chew me out for drama and then she excuses House's hostility. LOL-what a joke that is. She's probably not town either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, there is a difference between reading someone as town/scum and actually going to their defense when someone accuses them of being Scum.  Go ahead and show where I have gone out of my way to defend anyone or jump in a few posts after someone accuses them of being Scum and defend them.
> 
> As for Cafe, excusing House hostility, I don't know that she was excusing it more than just tolerating it, and she did called it for what it was,  where in your case, you actually made excuses and asked me to ignore it and even "liked" his post and reposted it.  You claim that it was a joke but it seemed more like you encouraging him and agreeing with him.  I'm sure if one of us had reposted one of Rosie's post to you, you wouldn't have ever agreed that we were doing it in good humor.
Click to expand...


This sounds like you are bitter with me for House's attitude towards you the other night and you are getting even with me by fabricating a scum read on me. House has not defended me all game. He has explained it all in detail-go read it instead of continuing with your obsession with me. 

Like I said-you and SR need to lynch me. It'll show that this is all BS a lot more than me wasting my time responding to any more of it.

Get a real case, then we'll talk.


----------



## House

I'll make you folks a deal.

I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.

I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> I'll make you folks a deal.
> 
> I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.
> 
> I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.


Deal. I think you are town but wrong.

*Vote: Wolfsister*


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you folks a deal.
> 
> I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.
> 
> I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal. I think you are town but wrong.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister*
Click to expand...


*Vote: Wolfsister*


----------



## House

I'll even sweeten the pot for scum:

I will not make a single post in my own defense for one full game day if Wolf actually is scum and you bus her.  That's plenty of time to make a compelling case against me, and without my interference it should be fairly simple to do.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #33 Wolf advocates lynching MeBelle instead of replacing her after Wake had already announced in Post #18 that he would replace her.   Post #94, House mirrors a policy lynch on Mebelle.   Nobody else supported or went along with a PL on MeBelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to reference quoted content, perhaps you should at least point to the right post.  This particular issue is just a case of hair splitting because you got all butt hurt over a typo in my post earlier and here you are being a hypocrite by bastardizing quotes, yourself.
Click to expand...


Okay, so I made a mistake on the post #, it was actually Post #93.
*Vote: MeBelle60
Policy Lynch*
Official Usmb Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace



> Practice what you preach, drama queen.


Your concern is duly noted.



Mertex said:


> Post #103 Wolf was caught by Josh for calling rebels "they"
> 
> Post #108 SR votes for Wolf, *Post #124 House comes to Wolf's defense*, and in Post #134 SR tells House he is hard defending Wolf without a town read on her.





> Hear ye, hear ye... this is what Mertex calls coming to Wolfsister's defense when being called out on grammatical errors by Josh:
> 
> Post #124
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did it twice... "their" instead of "our", too.
> 
> Nice catch.
Click to expand...


Notice nobody else commented on it except for you?  Why are you so concerned that Wolf's grammar error be dismissed?



> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #142 SR says she wants Wolf lynched....and in Post #152 Wolf does an OMGUS vote on SR.  Post #162 House comes along and mirrors Wolf's vote on SR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I sheeped ika because his idea was interesting, as I stated quite plainly.
Click to expand...


Post #162


House said:


> I can go along with random voting if that is what folks want to do.
> 
> Vote: ScarletRage
> 
> Sheeping ika, my vote is not indicative of a read.



Interesting, though that it still mirrors Wolf's vote.



Mertex said:


> Post #211 Josh posts a good explanation of WS use of wrong pronouns - (Wolf had used "they" to refer to rebels).





> And that you completely omitted the fact I corrected & complemented Josh on his point when you've gone to such painstaking research to build a case against me just shows your motives are scummy.
> 
> Let's review that post:
> 
> Post #124
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did it twice... "their" instead of "our", too.
> 
> Nice catch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scummy Mertex is scummy.
Click to expand...


To me it doesn't look like you are complimenting Josh, but rather trying to make a mockery of Josh's catch... people can decide for themselves what they see.



Mertex said:


> Post #215 House discounts and argues against SR's contention that the ruler can get aggressive.  (Wolf has been aggressive in her claims and votes)





> Yeah, because people can't hold a different opinion unless they're scum, right hive queen?


Seems like you are making sure to explain all reasons away.


Post #215


House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
Click to expand...




> It's common sense that the ruler would be calling for his own head on a pike by pissing people off.  Look at this dumbassery I'm having to respond to.  You think somebody that actually has a big ol' secret like being the ruler would want to put themselves in my position?
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!


SR made a good point about the king/ruler being aggressive at first because the guards wouldn't bus him/her.



Mertex said:


> Post #225 Josh notes that Wolf is seriously naming people as guards, but voting for others.  Post #226, House immediately responds to Josh that he should read up Wolf's meta, (defending Wolf).





> Advising a player that is new to the site to read up on a player's meta before jumping to conclusions isn't much of a defense.  That advice holds whether the player being discussed is scum or town.
> 
> That you'd twist solid advice as damning evidence shows how much you're working to fabricate a read.



I notice that you are very concerned about Wolf not being misunderstood.  Why would that be?  



Mertex said:


> Post #263 SR votes for Ika.  Post #266 Wolf sheeps SR's vote on Ika.  Post #270 House votes Ika.   Post #300 House anxious to lynch Ika.





> Sure was.
> 
> 
> Post #300
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the man his l-1 so we can start being productive, plzkthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know why I said that?  Oh wait, we'll get there...
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Post #325 I mentioned to Avi that Ika wasn't the only one being defended (by Arden) and mention that Aye and House also defended Wolf.  Post #326 House accuses me of trying to put spotlight on him.  (He didn't like that I mentioned he was defending Wolf).





> Post #326





House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at Mertex all trying to cast me in a less than saintly light.
> 
> Repent! Repent! Ask, and you shall be forgiven.
Click to expand...




> It's called banter.


Yep....but it was a fact that both you and Aye came to the defense of Wolf before Arden came to the defense of Ika.



Mertex said:


> Post #340 I ask Wolf why she is anxious to have Ika lynched, her response "he's worthless....."  House agrees with her comment and in Post #361 House posts "Bingo" to WS claim that Ika is worthless.  And in post #384 Wolf votes for Ika, again.





> Remember that point I said we'd be getting to?  Here it is.





> Post #299
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> still not caring, i only joined this spcific game so you guys could have upsuper.
> 
> if you dont want to do my way fine, but *i just saying that you wont be expecting anything from me for the entirety of the game*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah... by ika's own admission, he was useless.  That you went to such trouble to research all these posts and didn't catch that just shows your motivation here is scummy...
> 
> Oh, broken record?  Just shows how egregious your slips are.
Click to expand...


*The point I was making doesn't have to do with Ika being worthless or not, it has to do with you parroting Wolf on everyone of her comments/votes.  I guess you forgot to read the intro to my post.*



Mertex said:


> Post #392, Wolf becomes agitated because I voted for her, accuses me of voting for every one that calls me Scum, yet nobody has called me Scum or voted for me at this point.  Post#416 House tries to calm down Wolf.





> Post #416
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, maybe you should focus less on the words being used and more on the intent behind those words.
> 
> It is easy to get knocked off track by a player's attacks, but those posts are easier to deal with when you ask yourself what effects such posts are designed to have.
> 
> This was a hard lesson I learned "over there", if you remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I instigate, I'm anti-town.  When I attempt to deescalate, I'm... scum?
> 
> Logic fail.
Click to expand...


Pretty poor defense that you are like a parent to Wolf.



Mertex said:


> Post #464 Josh claims Wolf is scum.  Post #904 Josh notices House sheeps Wolf.





> The problem with this assertion is that House didn't sheep Wolf, did he?  No, he didn't.




Post #783


House said:


> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.






> (2 minutes later)
> 
> Post #784
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> Vote: FA_Q2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this particularly egregious is the fact I've already addressed this very point with your scum buddy MathBlade.
> 
> Post: 792
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote House
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> Hope you're paying attention to your sister, Scarlet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are again, repeating what Wolf said, that FA brought the drama back.  You certainly do seem concerned about Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The folks that only play here might fall for this stupid b/s, but I know you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or they may be able to see the pattern.
> 
> I'm paying attention to everyone. We need to lynch the ruler. I think you are scum for openly saying you won't think. So I'm going to bed quite happy my vote is here after that OMGUS change in my "suspected" alignment in your readwall.
> 
> Sheeping is more often than not scum. Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying MathBlade is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note the timestamp)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> Vote: FA_Q2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totes sheeped there, didn't I?  What's that you say? I did that to cover my as after Math called me out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote House
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, my vote preceded her scummy post.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #914 Wolf makes an excuse when House asks her why she changed Cafe from "town" to "Scum" - (shortly after Cafe gave her reads and listed Wolf as Scum).
> Cafe had called Wolf on it and told her it seemed like an OMGUS vote, so then Wolf claims she had miscounted and quickly moves Cafe back to Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait... if I'm supposedly a guard, why am I poking my ruler with a stick and drawing attention to her mistake?  That's pretty fucking dumb, innit?  Your logic, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would not be the first time that Scum tries to distance themselves from other Scum by making a scummy observation.  Nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your misrep goes far beyond the realm of incompetence and should confirm to any holdouts that you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, but you still haven't explained why you defend Wolf so much and mirror most of her votes, not to mention agreeing with her on Pls that don't help town.   I'm sure folks can make up their own minds about what I posted but thanks for your attempt at rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## House

What a joke of a response.  Not even worth my time.

My last reply to you says all I have to say to you.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> People crawling all over my posts and yelling misrep is something that happens to me all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I back mine up.
Click to expand...


What, with more excuses.  It still doesn't change the fact of what is there.  The posts are there, they speak for themselves.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> What a joke of a response.  Not even worth my time.
> 
> My last reply to you says all I have to say to you.



The joke is that you can't refute what is there.  Anyone can go check the post numbers and make their own mind up.  I don't expect the 3 guards to agree with my conclusions, but there should be enough Townies to get the job done.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf your reads are pretty much whoever attacks you is scum. That is textbook scum ina game like this.
> 
> If what Mertex did is so easy (it isn't), why don't you do it with your own scumreads?
> 
> Cafe's supplement to Josh's initial mental reference case (rebels as they) was compelling. Mertex then did a lot there to build on that. Am I 100% bet my game life on it that Mertex is right about the two of you? No. Her work is the best example we have of scumhunting and pretty valid.
> 
> 
> Humoring you for a moment, suppose Mertex is scum, which of the current wagons is she trying to save? Make your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-It's the most ridiculous case I have seen all game. And if you think that is good, then I guess you just want to see me as scum so bad you aren't thinking clearly. Almost all of it is her interpretation of things House has done in the game and a few non-alignment indicative things I have done and call me scum. I know my alignment and I know ridiculous allegations when I see them. No, everyone who attacks me is not scum. Everyone who makes up reasons to have a scumread on me is suspect.
> 
> LOL-lynch me please and you will see I am a rebel, go right ahead
Click to expand...


The posts are there for you to check out....I gave the numbers.  If you are not the ruler, why is House so protective of you?  If your alignment is Town, then why aren't you advocating that we wait and make sure we are lynching Scum like you did in Game 5 when you were town instead of being so eager to do quick lynches and PLs?  Did you forget your town win condition?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolf, there is a difference between reading someone as town/scum and actually going to their defense when someone accuses them of being Scum.  Go ahead and show where I have gone out of my way to defend anyone or jump in a few posts after someone accuses them of being Scum and defend them.



This must be difficult for someone like you to believe but town has and will defend their townreads. I defended Avi in game 2 fiercely because I was sure he was town and Rosie was scum. I was pissed when he was lynched. Guess what? Rosie was scum and Avi was town. It was so freaking obvious too. So yeah, I will, have, and do defend my townread so for you to scumread two people because one is being defended over the other that is weak ass reasoning to call someone scum and just because you never defend anyone but yourself doesn't mean I don't.



Mertex said:


> As for Cafe, excusing House hostility, I don't know that she was excusing it more than just tolerating it, and she did called it for what it was,  where in your case, you actually made excuses and asked me to ignore it and even "liked" his post and reposted it.  You claim that it was a joke but it seemed more like you encouraging him and agreeing with him.  I'm sure if one of us had reposted one of Rosie's post to you, you wouldn't have ever agreed that we were doing it in good humor.



Guess what I'm doing with House's hostility, sarcasm, snark-tolerating it. Asking folks to ignore it. Apologizing to Arden for it. Saying it is getting stale. I have already explained the font joke twice and I looked and never once liked any post of House's where he insulted you. This is just plain bitterness on your part because you erroneously thought I took House side in an argument with you and are going to call me scum for it.

Like I said, your case against me is weak. Lynch me and you'll find out the truth soon enough. Meanwhile your obsession with me is getting old.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex, to be clear, did you intend to change your vote to vote Math?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf your reads are pretty much whoever attacks you is scum. That is textbook scum ina game like this.
> 
> If what Mertex did is so easy (it isn't), why don't you do it with your own scumreads?
> 
> Cafe's supplement to Josh's initial mental reference case (rebels as they) was compelling. Mertex then did a lot there to build on that. Am I 100% bet my game life on it that Mertex is right about the two of you? No. Her work is the best example we have of scumhunting and pretty valid.
> 
> 
> Humoring you for a moment, suppose Mertex is scum, which of the current wagons is she trying to save? Make your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-It's the most ridiculous case I have seen all game. And if you think that is good, then I guess you just want to see me as scum so bad you aren't thinking clearly. Almost all of it is her interpretation of things House has done in the game and a few non-alignment indicative things I have done and call me scum. I know my alignment and I know ridiculous allegations when I see them. No, everyone who attacks me is not scum. Everyone who makes up reasons to have a scumread on me is suspect.
> 
> LOL-lynch me please and you will see I am a rebel, go right ahead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The posts are there for you to check out....I gave the numbers.  If you are not the ruler, why is House so protective of you?  If your alignment is Town, then why aren't you advocating that we wait and make sure we are lynching Scum like you did in Game 5 when you were town instead of being so eager to do quick lynches and PLs?  Did you forget your town win condition?
Click to expand...


You just don't seem to understand the concept of town defending town because you'd never do it.

I don't care what House does. You scumreading me for what he is doing is ludicrous and shows you have no ability to see teamwork. 

This supposed eagerness to do quick lynches and PL's is bogus. It isn't true. You are lying. I am not going to repeat defend myself over something I didn't do. 

Get a real case. Yours is weak and wrong.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex, to be clear, did you intend to change your vote to vote Math?



She has her chance to get Wolf lynched, so I'm half-surprised she hasn't hopped on the Wolf wagon.  Although there are 2 possible reasons why that is:

1) She knows she's up for the noose tomorrow when her frame up backfires.
2) She apparently thinks *I'm* the ruler now instead of a guard (lol), which makes even _less_ sense in her campaign.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I'll make you folks a deal.
> 
> I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.
> 
> I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.



Why are you helping them lynch a fellow rebel? You do realize that you are throwing a townie under the bus and there is no guarantee that Mertex will be lynched when I'm gone. 

But whatever. If it gets the game back to scumhunting instead of obsessing over me, I'm all for it. Here, I'll help.

*Vote: Wolfsister77
*
If I get lynched for voting myself and am kept from the next game or modkilled in this one, that's fine. I could use a break anyway.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you folks a deal.
> 
> I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.
> 
> I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you helping them lynch a fellow rebel? You do realize that you are throwing a townie under the bus and there is no guarantee that Mertex will be lynched when I'm gone.
> 
> But whatever. If it gets the game back to scumhunting instead of obsessing over me, I'm all for it. Here, I'll help.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> If I get lynched for voting myself and am kept from the next game or modkilled in this one, that's fine. I could use a break anyway.
Click to expand...


I know you're a rebel, but sometimes people have to learn things the hard way.  These folks won't accept that you are town until you flip, and it's going to keep us both mired down in accusations until one or the other of us is gone.  

Since Mertex thinks/thought (who the fuck knows anymore?) that you are the ruler, your lynch will shut her mouth and demolish any credibility she thinks she has.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you folks a deal.
> 
> I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.
> 
> I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you helping them lynch a fellow rebel? You do realize that you are throwing a townie under the bus and there is no guarantee that Mertex will be lynched when I'm gone.
> 
> But whatever. If it gets the game back to scumhunting instead of obsessing over me, I'm all for it. Here, I'll help.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> If I get lynched for voting myself and am kept from the next game or modkilled in this one, that's fine. I could use a break anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a rebel, but sometimes people have to learn things the hard way.  These folks won't accept that you are town until you flip, and it's going to keep us both mired down in accusations until one or the other of us is gone.
> 
> Since Mertex thinks/thought (who the fuck knows anymore?) that you are the ruler, your lynch will shut her mouth and demolish any credibility she thinks she has.
Click to expand...


Great, lynch a rebel to get them to shut up. Gotcha. Scum wins again.


----------



## FA_Q2

*Vote: Wolfster *

I have already explained why though Mertex makes a much better case.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake 

Can we get an updated VC so we know where we stand.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> *Vote: Wolfster *
> 
> I have already explained why though Mertex makes a much better case.



Oh look here. Scum jumped on my wagon as soon as he could.

I am not the least bit surprised.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Cafe, excusing House hostility, I don't know that she was excusing it more than just tolerating it, and she did called it for what it was,  where in your case, you actually made excuses and asked me to ignore it and even "liked" his post and reposted it.  You claim that it was a joke but it seemed more like you encouraging him and agreeing with him.  I'm sure if one of us had reposted one of Rosie's post to you, you wouldn't have ever agreed that we were doing it in good humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, Scumtex raises a valid point here.
> 
> I didn't personally take Wolf's like/repost as encouraging (I don't care how people respond to my posts), but I can see how people would get that impression.
> 
> Unlike Scumtex the drama queen, I can admit my flaws and see the other party's perspective in situations.
Click to expand...


Calling me names doesn't change the fact that you are the one that is acting like Scum.  You should have been more careful.

And, I didn't include all the posts, either.

Post #504 Avatar mentions House trying to draw attention away from ruler, could be guard.

Post #552 Wolf votes Rosie....Post #607, House takes Wolf's side.  Post #608 House votes Rosie.

Post #616 House pushes for lynching Rosie.  Post #634 House pushes Avatar to get involved in the Wolf/Rosie conflict.

Post #700 FA votes Wolf.  Post #710 Wolf OMGUS FA, votes for FA.  Post #784 like clock work House votes for FA.

Post #810 House claims he fits all of Wolf's categories for Scum.  Post #810 Wolf then gives excuses why even if he fits all her categories for Scum he is still Town. 

Post #819  Avatar points out that Wolf is defending House.  Post #821 House responds to Avi asking him "why does it matter"  - (Duh!  - my comment).


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> *And anyone discussing a NL certainly doesn't look town and who brought that up?* Oh yeah. And mathblade's only discussion here is how much she doesn't like it. How does that solve anything?



Yet you fail to explain whatsoever WHY that would be a bad idea.  Possibly because it is good for us if we keep talking as that is how scum reveals themselves.  Its a wonder why YOU think it is a bad idea....


A NL is off the table now (as per Wake) because it would tilt the tables in favor of town - scum does not get a night action and more communication is key.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Cafe, excusing House hostility, I don't know that she was excusing it more than just tolerating it, and she did called it for what it was,  where in your case, you actually made excuses and asked me to ignore it and even "liked" his post and reposted it.  You claim that it was a joke but it seemed more like you encouraging him and agreeing with him.  I'm sure if one of us had reposted one of Rosie's post to you, you wouldn't have ever agreed that we were doing it in good humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, Scumtex raises a valid point here.
> 
> I didn't personally take Wolf's like/repost as encouraging (I don't care how people respond to my posts), but I can see how people would get that impression.
> 
> Unlike Scumtex the drama queen, I can admit my flaws and see the other party's perspective in situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me names doesn't change the fact that you are the one that is acting like Scum.  You should have been more careful.
> 
> And, I didn't include all the posts, either.
> 
> Post #504 Avatar mentions House trying to draw attention away from ruler, could be guard.
> 
> Post #552 Wolf votes Rosie....Post #607, House takes Wolf's side.  Post #608 House votes Rosie.
> 
> Post #616 House pushes for lynching Rosie.  Post #634 House pushes Avatar to get involved in the Wolf/Rosie conflict.
> 
> Post #700 FA votes Wolf.  Post #710 Wolf OMGUS FA, votes for FA.  Post #784 like clock work House votes for FA.
> 
> Post #810 House claims he fits all of Wolf's categories for Scum.  Post #810 Wolf then gives excuses why even if he fits all her categories for Scum he is still Town.
> 
> Post #819  Avatar points out that Wolf is defending House.  Post #821 House responds to Avi asking him "why does it matter"  - (Duh!  - my comment).
Click to expand...


There is not one thing you have listed here that is proof that either one of us is scum. Rosie OMGUS'd every single person that accused her. She was town.

Lame


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex, to be clear, did you intend to change your vote to vote Math?



No, I never voted for Math.....did Wake make a mistake?  I had voted for House.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfster *
> 
> I have already explained why though Mertex makes a much better case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look here. Scum jumped on my wagon as soon as he could.
> 
> I am not the least bit surprised.
Click to expand...

I have been advocating for your wagon ALL GAME.

That just might be why you are not surprised.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And anyone discussing a NL certainly doesn't look town and who brought that up?* Oh yeah. And mathblade's only discussion here is how much she doesn't like it. How does that solve anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you fail to explain whatsoever WHY that would be a bad idea.  Possibly because it is good for us if we keep talking as that is how scum reveals themselves.  Its a wonder why YOU think it is a bad idea....
> 
> 
> A NL is off the table now (as per Wake) because it would tilt the tables in favor of town - scum does not get a night action and more communication is key.
Click to expand...


You already showed your hand by jumping on my wagon at the first opportunity. When I flip rebel, you will be shown to be the scum you are.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfster *
> 
> I have already explained why though Mertex makes a much better case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look here. Scum jumped on my wagon as soon as he could.
> 
> I am not the least bit surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been advocating for your wagon ALL GAME.
> 
> That just might be why you are not surprised.
Click to expand...


Sarcasm. Get it?


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Vote: MeBelle60
> Policy Lynch


There is no MaBelle - I belive Math is Ma's sub.

That is why SR made that comment.
(bold removed by me for wake)


----------



## ★Arden

I'm fairly busy this weekend.

Don't lynch anyone while I'm gone (unless it's House or FA_Q2).


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Post #504 Avatar mentions House trying to draw attention away from ruler, could be guard.



Avatar is scum.  IDGAF.



Mertex said:


> Post #552 Wolf votes Rosie....Post #607, House takes Wolf's side.  Post #608 House votes Rosie.



I'll defend a townread over anti-town or scum any day.



Mertex said:


> Post #616 House pushes for lynching Rosie.  Post #634 House pushes Avatar to get involved in the Wolf/Rosie conflict.



*yawn*



Mertex said:


> Post #700 FA votes Wolf.  Post #710 Wolf OMGUS FA, votes for FA.  Post #784 like clock work House votes for FA.



Duh.  FA is scum.  I saw a wagon on scum.  I climbed on board.  Next...



Mertex said:


> Post #810 House claims he fits all of Wolf's categories for Scum.  Post #810 Wolf then gives excuses why even if he fits all her categories for Scum he is still Town.



Right, because if I'm scum I'm going to call attention to the fact that I'm suspicious.  I found Wolf's inconsistency odd so I questioned her about it.  It's oddball things like this and her Cafe flip that make me willing to put her on the block for the greater good although I think she's town.  As I said, I'm willing to admit that I can be wrong.



Mertex said:


> Post #819  Avatar points out that Wolf is defending House.  Post #821 House responds to Avi asking him "why does it matter"  - (Duh!  - my comment).



Sure did.  If town doesn't defend town, it wouldn't be difficult at all for scum to pull flimsy frame up jobs like this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's going to be me Arden. Scum has been getting wagons going on me and accusing me all game. I'm tired of it. The only way it will stop is if I go and they look at the ones doing this and go back to catching scum.

I don't play well under these conditions anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's going to be me Arden. Scum has been getting wagons going on me and accusing me all game. I'm tired of it. The only way it will stop is if I go and they look at the ones doing this and go back to catching scum.
> 
> I don't play well under these conditions anyway.



This was meant to be in response to Arden and House posted in between.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex, House has a lot of the same scathing biting attitude I tend to have in my town posts. He just doesn't think we could be that dumb from his perspective. I am not making a too dumb to scum argument. *I am arguing House is town*.



Careful, Mertex will be after you next, since she has upgraded me from guard to ruler.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I'll defend a townread over anti-town or scum any day.



You just proved to me you wouldn't. 



House said:


> Right, because if I'm scum I'm going to call attention to the fact that I'm suspicious.  I found Wolf's inconsistency odd so I questioned her about it.  It's oddball things like this and her Cafe flip that make me willing to put her on the block for the greater good although I think she's town.  As I said, I'm willing to admit that I can be wrong.



It's never for the greater good for town to throw other town under the bus.




House said:


> If town doesn't defend town, it wouldn't be difficult at all for scum to pull flimsy frame up jobs like this.



Yet you are helping scum frame me and getting rid of town.

You are directly playing to scums wincon. 

I'd never do that.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> I'll even sweeten the pot for scum:
> 
> I will not make a single post in my own defense for one full game day if Wolf actually is scum and you bus her.  That's plenty of time to make a compelling case against me, and without my interference it should be fairly simple to do.



If Wolf is Scum, you have no defense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Watch out everyone-I used being thrown under the bus twice.

Oh noes!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even sweeten the pot for scum:
> 
> I will not make a single post in my own defense for one full game day if Wolf actually is scum and you bus her.  That's plenty of time to make a compelling case against me, and without my interference it should be fairly simple to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolf is Scum, you have no defense.
Click to expand...


I can't wait until my flip and you are shown for who you are.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even sweeten the pot for scum:
> 
> I will not make a single post in my own defense for one full game day if Wolf actually is scum and you bus her.  That's plenty of time to make a compelling case against me, and without my interference it should be fairly simple to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolf is Scum, you have no defense.
Click to expand...


Then why in the world are you not on the wagon?  You'll have carte blanche to sail me up the river if you're right.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> This must be difficult for someone like you to believe but town has and will defend their townreads. I defended Avi in game 2 fiercely because I was sure he was town and Rosie was scum. I was pissed when he was lynched. Guess what? Rosie was scum and Avi was town. It was so freaking obvious too. So yeah, I will, have, and do defend my townread so for you to scumread two people because one is being defended over the other that is weak ass reasoning to call someone scum and just because you never defend anyone but yourself doesn't mean I don't.


In any other set-up you might be right.  In this set-up, the guards have to defend the ruler in order to survive themselves.  That's why I made a post alluding to the fact that if someone has a wagon, and they happen to be the ruler, we can count on the guards coming to their defense because their life is as stake too.  House just wasn't careful enough to disguise his protectiveness.  If you flip Town, and House flips town, I will be amazed at his devotion to protecting you and agreeing with you, and I'll gladly be willing to be lynched for not taking into consideration other reasons for him doing that.




> Guess what I'm doing with House's hostility, sarcasm, snark-tolerating it. Asking folks to ignore it. Apologizing to Arden for it. Saying it is getting stale. I have already explained the font joke twice and I looked and never once liked any post of House's where he insulted you. This is just plain bitterness on your part because you erroneously thought I took House side in an argument with you and are going to call me scum for it.



Yes, Wolf, and that is interesting, because D1 when it was between you and Rosie, you and House were all for getting rid of people that were violating the rules, even though you violated the rules yourself, interestingly enough, only Rosie got lynched.  Yet, when that was all done and over, and I pointed out House's insults and snarks, you were all for forgiveness and ignoring.  Excuse me, but I don't believe your font joke, you were doing exactly what you don't like others to do to you.
Post #686 House is all for weeding out all the bad apples.



> Like I said, your case against me is weak. Lynch me and you'll find out the truth soon enough. Meanwhile your obsession with me is getting old.


Well, if it is weak, I guess we'll find out soon enough.  I can't see that much protection and defense over someone that you really don't know is Town, unless you do know they're not.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.5*​
*★Arden (1): *_Josh_B_
*Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0):
House (3):* _Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex_
*ika (1): *_Avatar4321_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_ika,_
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
tso! (1): *_AyeCantSeeYou_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Wolfsister77 (4): *_ScarletRage, House, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2_

*Not Voting (3):* _tso!, TheOldSchool, Shaitra, _


*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/8/14, @2PM Central. 

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3​


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you flip Town, and House flips town, I will be amazed at his devotion to protecting you and agreeing with you, and I'll gladly be willing to be lynched for not taking into consideration other reasons for him doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be in the DZ before I am lynched so feel free to contemplate to your heart's desire, scum.
> 
> Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> You just don't seem to understand the concept of town defending town because you'd never do it.
> 
> I don't care what House does. You scumreading me for what he is doing is ludicrous and shows *you have no ability to see teamwork. *
> 
> This supposed eagerness to do quick lynches and PL's is bogus. It isn't true. You are lying. I am not going to repeat defend myself over something I didn't do.
> 
> Get a real case. Yours is weak and wrong.



Excuse me.....I didn't spend hours pouring over the comments for my own pleasure.  You're just desperate now, because you know that you can't defend yourself against the obvious.  Like I said, go read the posts, you must have forgotten what you have posted.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex, get on the wagon. This is the most efficient route to a scum lynch. Why the hell are you bickering?


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> If you flip Town, and House flips town, I will be amazed at his devotion to protecting you and agreeing with you, and I'll gladly be willing to be lynched for not taking into consideration other reasons for him doing that.



You'll be in the DZ before I am lynched so feel free to contemplate to your heart's desire, scum.

Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.

Fix't


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This must be difficult for someone like you to believe but town has and will defend their townreads. I defended Avi in game 2 fiercely because I was sure he was town and Rosie was scum. I was pissed when he was lynched. Guess what? Rosie was scum and Avi was town. It was so freaking obvious too. So yeah, I will, have, and do defend my townread so for you to scumread two people because one is being defended over the other that is weak ass reasoning to call someone scum and just because you never defend anyone but yourself doesn't mean I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> In any other set-up you might be right.  In this set-up, the guards have to defend the ruler in order to survive themselves.  That's why I made a post alluding to the fact that if someone has a wagon, and they happen to be the ruler, we can count on the guards coming to their defense because their life is as stake too.  House just wasn't careful enough to disguise his protectiveness.  If you flip Town, and House flips town, I will be amazed at his devotion to protecting you and agreeing with you, and I'll gladly be willing to be lynched for not taking into consideration other reasons for him doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I'm doing with House's hostility, sarcasm, snark-tolerating it. Asking folks to ignore it. Apologizing to Arden for it. Saying it is getting stale. I have already explained the font joke twice and I looked and never once liked any post of House's where he insulted you. This is just plain bitterness on your part because you erroneously thought I took House side in an argument with you and are going to call me scum for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Wolf, and that is interesting, because D1 when it was between you and Rosie, you and House were all for getting rid of people that were violating the rules, even though you violated the rules yourself, interestingly enough, only Rosie got lynched.  Yet, when that was all done and over, and I pointed out House's insults and snarks, you were all for forgiveness and ignoring.  Excuse me, but I don't believe your font joke, you were doing exactly what you don't like others to do to you.
> Post #686 House is all for weeding out all the bad apples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, your case against me is weak. Lynch me and you'll find out the truth soon enough. Meanwhile your obsession with me is getting old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it is weak, I guess we'll find out soon enough.  I can't see that much protection and defense over someone that you really don't know is Town, unless you do know they're not.
Click to expand...



Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.

House and I are both town. You'd be amazed that we'd defend each other because you don't think like that because you don't understand the concept of teamwork. I've never seen you once show teamwork in any of these games.

You don't have to believe my font joke. You think I'm excusing House.When I flip town you will be shown to be an extremely petty person who is lynching a person because you are upset with them over a joke and perceived taking sides.

You have nothing on me and you know it. I really can't wait for you to lose all credibility when I flip town. Maybe next game you'll do something besides talk about me all game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.
> 
> Fix't



This only makes you look like you are looking out for yourself by helping lynch a townread of yours. I'd never do that. 

It directly plays against town's wincon and helps scum's wincon.

So I disagree with ANY townie that helps scum lynch another townie, no matter what your reasoning.


----------



## Mertex

★Arden said:


> I'm fairly busy this weekend.
> 
> Don't lynch anyone while I'm gone (unless it's House or FA_Q2).



I thought we were going for House, but apparently he is so sure that Wolfsister is Town that he has made a deal that they should vote for Wolfsister,  and lynch him next if Wolf flips Scum.  On the condition they lynch me if she flips town.

I'm willing to take the chance.  I can't believe anyone would be so protective over someone they don't know for sure is not Scum.  If Wolf flips town, I'll just have to accept that House is just a valiant warrior defending Wolf because she was so nice to him in game 5 and didn't vote for him until she had no choice,  even though he was Scum.  That makes sense.

*Vote:Wolfsister*


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.
> 
> Fix't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only makes you look like you are looking out for yourself by helping lynch a townread of yours. I'd never do that.
> 
> It directly plays against town's wincon and helps scum's wincon.
> 
> So I disagree with ANY townie that helps scum lynch another townie, no matter what your reasoning.
Click to expand...


As you've said.

We have different approaches to the game.  If I was the one being harped upon as the ruler with you being labeled the guard, I'd be advocating you to do what I'm doing right now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly busy this weekend.
> 
> Don't lynch anyone while I'm gone (unless it's House or FA_Q2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were going for House, but apparently he is so sure that Wolfsister is Town that he has made a deal that they should vote for Wolfsister,  and lynch him next if Wolf flips Scum.  On the condition they lynch me if she flips town.
> 
> I'm willing to take the chance.  I can't believe anyone would be so protective over someone they don't know for sure is not Scum.  If Wolf flips town, I'll just have to accept that House is just a valiant warrior defending Wolf because she was so nice to him in game 5 and didn't vote for him until she had no choice,  even though he was Scum.  That makes sense.
> 
> *Vote:Wolfsister*
Click to expand...


LOL-Here you go folks!! Another scum jumping on my wagon.

This is 5 out of 8. I'm not removing my vote on myself. Only 3 more need to come out of the woodwork and lynch me. 

And Merex once again shows that town defending town is a foreign concept to here. LOL


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #700 FA votes Wolf.  Post #710 Wolf OMGUS FA, votes for FA.  Post #784 like clock work House votes for FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.  FA is scum.  I saw a wagon on scum.  I climbed on board.  Next...
Click to expand...

Yes, but you only saw FA as scum until you saw Wolf voting for him?




Mertex said:


> Post #810 House claims he fits all of Wolf's categories for Scum.  Post #810 Wolf then gives excuses why even if he fits all her categories for Scum he is still Town.





> Right, because if I'm scum I'm going to call attention to the fact that I'm suspicious.  I found Wolf's inconsistency odd so I questioned her about it.  It's oddball things like this and her Cafe flip that make me willing to put her on the block for the greater good although I think she's town.  As I said, I'm willing to admit that I can be wrong.



Maybe you were worried that others would pick up on it, and wanted to make sure you weren't targeted.



Mertex said:


> Post #819  Avatar points out that Wolf is defending House.  Post #821 House responds to Avi asking him "why does it matter"  - (Duh!  - my comment).





> Sure did.  If town doesn't defend town, it wouldn't be difficult at all for scum to pull flimsy frame up jobs like this.



And you know for sure that Wolf is town because?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.
> 
> Fix't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only makes you look like you are looking out for yourself by helping lynch a townread of yours. I'd never do that.
> 
> It directly plays against town's wincon and helps scum's wincon.
> 
> So I disagree with ANY townie that helps scum lynch another townie, no matter what your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you've said.
> 
> We have different approaches to the game.  If I was the one being harped upon as the ruler with you being labeled the guard, I'd be advocating you to do what I'm doing right now.
Click to expand...


And I'd never do it. Helping scum lynch town, when one townie has already been lynched, is you screwing town and helping scum.

It also looks like you are just looking out for yourself because you are tired of us being accused.

Like I said earlier, I worked my ass off to prevent a townread lynch in game 2 and I got tons of heat for it all of D1 but I never would of voted for him except to break a NL. 

So yeah, we have different approaches all right and I've just seen all I need to see from you. I really hope you are not town.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even sweeten the pot for scum:
> 
> I will not make a single post in my own defense for one full game day if Wolf actually is scum and you bus her.  That's plenty of time to make a compelling case against me, and without my interference it should be fairly simple to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolf is Scum, you have no defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait until my flip and you are shown for who you are.
Click to expand...


If I'm wrong, I'll take the fall.  I just can't see any Townie going to the length that House has gone to defend you.  I think his deal is all just a way to get some to rethink and not vote for you.  We'll just have to wait and see.  I don't expect the guards to vote for you, but then, House did.


----------



## Wolfsister77

This has been going on all game. I do absolutely nothing but play the game and over and over again people start a wagon on me for ridiculous reasons when all I am doing is playing. There is no justifiable reason to call me scum or lynch me right now but once again, for at least the 3rd or 4th time it happens. The more I defend myself, the more jump on. And town helping is extremely disappointing so like I said, I hope he isn't town.

I only need 3 more. Go for it.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even sweeten the pot for scum:
> 
> I will not make a single post in my own defense for one full game day if Wolf actually is scum and you bus her.  That's plenty of time to make a compelling case against me, and without my interference it should be fairly simple to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolf is Scum, you have no defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why in the world are you not on the wagon?  You'll have carte blanche to sail me up the river if you're right.
Click to expand...



Because I thought we were going after the guards, just to keep the game going longer.  And, I was too busy answering your long wall of a worthless rebuttle to see that others were voting for WoIf, if she flips ruler, you're gone, anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> If I'm wrong, I'll take the fall.  I just can't see any Townie going to the length that House has gone to defend you.  I think his deal is all just a way to get some to rethink and not vote for you.  We'll just have to wait and see.  I don't expect the guards to vote for you, but then, House did.



You are wrong but you don't care. You are using tunnel vision and have blinders on.

And I explained over and over why town defends town which is apparently a foreign concept to you. 

I hope people remember this and get you next.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even sweeten the pot for scum:
> 
> I will not make a single post in my own defense for one full game day if Wolf actually is scum and you bus her.  That's plenty of time to make a compelling case against me, and without my interference it should be fairly simple to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Wolf is Scum, you have no defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why in the world are you not on the wagon?  You'll have carte blanche to sail me up the river if you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I thought we were going after the guards, just to keep the game going longer.  And, I was too busy answering your long wall of a worthless rebuttle to see that others were voting for WoIf, if she flips ruler, you're gone, anyway.
Click to expand...


I won't. And you'll either be shown as scum setting me up or a townie that is anti-town as usual.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> This has been going on all game. I do absolutely nothing but play the game and over and over again people start a wagon on me for ridiculous reasons when all I am doing is playing. There is no justifiable reason to call me scum or lynch me right now but once again, for at least the 3rd or 4th time it happens. The more I defend myself, the more jump on. And town helping is extremely disappointing so like I said, I hope he isn't town.
> 
> I only need 3 more. Go for it.



These sound like desperate attempts to save your skin.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, I'll take the fall.  I just can't see any Townie going to the length that House has gone to defend you.  I think his deal is all just a way to get some to rethink and not vote for you.  We'll just have to wait and see.  I don't expect the guards to vote for you, but then, House did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong but you don't care. You are using tunnel vision and have blinders on.
> 
> And I explained over and over why town defends town which is apparently a foreign concept to you.
> 
> I hope people remember this and get you next.
Click to expand...


Hey, I'm not the only one voting for you.  Try to convince the others that you're town.  You told me you didn't have to prove anything to me, I'm just going by what I've seen and deducted from logic.


----------



## Mertex

And now I'm going out, so you all fellow Townies, do what you think is best.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been going on all game. I do absolutely nothing but play the game and over and over again people start a wagon on me for ridiculous reasons when all I am doing is playing. There is no justifiable reason to call me scum or lynch me right now but once again, for at least the 3rd or 4th time it happens. The more I defend myself, the more jump on. And town helping is extremely disappointing so like I said, I hope he isn't town.
> 
> I only need 3 more. Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These sound like desperate attempts to save your skin.
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit what you think about it. I'm not trying to save myself but thank you for the worthless, not needed comment.

You brought up a bunch of shit reasons to vote me. Got a wagon going with the help of scum and town and I'm about to be lynched.

So get the 3 votes and hurry up about it. If you are town, maybe you'll learn your lesson for the way you treat other townies. Or maybe you'll never learn. 

You know my scum and town game and the only reason you think I'm scum is because another townie is defending me which is weak ass reasoning and you know it. 

I'm very tired of playing and being active and doing nothing scummy and have these constant wagons on me pop up for no good reason whatsoever. Most of it is for stuff I'm not even doing, like town defending me.

I'm voting for myself so no I'm not trying to save myself but until I'm lynched I will put exactly what I think of these tactics for all to see when I'm gone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, I'll take the fall.  I just can't see any Townie going to the length that House has gone to defend you.  I think his deal is all just a way to get some to rethink and not vote for you.  We'll just have to wait and see.  I don't expect the guards to vote for you, but then, House did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong but you don't care. You are using tunnel vision and have blinders on.
> 
> And I explained over and over why town defends town which is apparently a foreign concept to you.
> 
> I hope people remember this and get you next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm not the only one voting for you.  Try to convince the others that you're town.  You told me you didn't have to prove anything to me, I'm just going by what I've seen and deducted from logic.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know logic if it was a snake that jumped out of the grass and bit you. The others are voting for me because they made a deal or because they are scum trying to lynch town.

I am not going to spend all my time defending myself but in case you can't read, I did a bunch of that anyway for town to see when I'm gone.

If you are town, you are the most anti-town player than has every played this game.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #700 FA votes Wolf.  Post #710 Wolf OMGUS FA, votes for FA.  Post #784 like clock work House votes for FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.  FA is scum.  I saw a wagon on scum.  I climbed on board.  Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but you only saw FA as scum until you saw Wolf voting for him?
Click to expand...


I saw him as scum after he dredged D1 drama into D2.

I see you as scum for creating D2 drama.



Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #810 House claims he fits all of Wolf's categories for Scum.  Post #810 Wolf then gives excuses why even if he fits all her categories for Scum he is still Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because if I'm scum I'm going to call attention to the fact that I'm suspicious.  I found Wolf's inconsistency odd so I questioned her about it.  It's oddball things like this and her Cafe flip that make me willing to put her on the block for the greater good although I think she's town.  As I said, I'm willing to admit that I can be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you were worried that others would pick up on it, and wanted to make sure you weren't targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering I pointed out exactly why I asked that, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #819  Avatar points out that Wolf is defending House.  Post #821 House responds to Avi asking him "why does it matter"  - (Duh!  - my comment).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did.  If town doesn't defend town, it wouldn't be difficult at all for scum to pull flimsy frame up jobs like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know for sure that Wolf is town because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't take stellar people skills to tell who is scum or not.  My shitty people skills hinder my interaction, not my intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

You want to know why town has lost here as much as they have? Because they don't know how to work as a team and scum exploits it. 

When town won-we all worked together as a team.

I am going to be looking at who is town and who is scum when this is over and to see the motivation behind this shit. 

Self preservation does not help town in these games ever. 

I hate it when town helps scum. I dislike the townies that do that more than I dislike the scum who are only doing what they have to do to win.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't seem to understand the concept of town defending town because you'd never do it.
> 
> I don't care what House does. You scumreading me for what he is doing is ludicrous and shows *you have no ability to see teamwork. *
> 
> This supposed eagerness to do quick lynches and PL's is bogus. It isn't true. You are lying. I am not going to repeat defend myself over something I didn't do.
> 
> Get a real case. Yours is weak and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me.....I didn't spend hours pouring over the comments for my own pleasure.  You're just desperate now, because you know that you can't defend yourself against the obvious.  Like I said, go read the posts, you must have forgotten what you have posted.
Click to expand...


I read every single one of your lame ass, fabricated reasons for calling me scum and defended against every one of them. You don't want to listen to it because you are scum or anti-town  just like usual.

I am not the least bit desperate or I wouldn't be voting for myself and saying I should be lynched. Everything I'm doing and saying is to point out to town what you and others are doing when I'm gone and to explain exactly what is happening with my frame up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex, get on the wagon. This is the most efficient route to a scum lynch. Why the hell are you bickering?



Oh look here. Someone is trying to rush a lynch before all of town has a say. 

I thought  Mertex said that was a scum move. Nope, only when I do it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #700 FA votes Wolf.  Post #710 Wolf OMGUS FA, votes for FA.  Post #784 like clock work House votes for FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.  FA is scum.  I saw a wagon on scum.  I climbed on board.  Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but you only saw FA as scum until you saw Wolf voting for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw him as scum after he dredged D1 drama into D2.
> 
> I see you as scum for creating D2 drama.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #810 House claims he fits all of Wolf's categories for Scum.  Post #810 Wolf then gives excuses why even if he fits all her categories for Scum he is still Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because if I'm scum I'm going to call attention to the fact that I'm suspicious.  I found Wolf's inconsistency odd so I questioned her about it.  It's oddball things like this and her Cafe flip that make me willing to put her on the block for the greater good although I think she's town.  As I said, I'm willing to admit that I can be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you were worried that others would pick up on it, and wanted to make sure you weren't targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering I pointed out exactly why I asked that, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #819  Avatar points out that Wolf is defending House.  Post #821 House responds to Avi asking him "why does it matter"  - (Duh!  - my comment).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did.  If town doesn't defend town, it wouldn't be difficult at all for scum to pull flimsy frame up jobs like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know for sure that Wolf is town because?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't take stellar people skills to tell who is scum or not.  My shitty people skills hinder my interaction, not my intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you think I'm town House then you better not be is all I have to say to you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know what is really funny? People have real scumreads and people doing actively scummy things and they are advocating a PL on me and getting a second townie lynched instead of voting for scum. I thought PL's were wrong and scummy?

Have fun with the rest of the game. I've said all I have to say.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf, clear your mind for a few minutes and think about who you believe is scum that's voting for you right now. You've already mentioned FA and Mertex in previous posts, but I'm asking you to think about others as well. Tell us who and reasons why. I said earlier in the game you've been playing your typical town game, so if you happen to be lynched, a clear post telling us who you believe is scum will help a great deal. With that said, the only way I'll put a vote on Wolf is if it's to keep us from going into a NL. I believe she's a rebel and do not like lynching our own.


----------



## Josh_B

I'm on page 58, but  the more Mertex posts, the more I want to lynch AYE. 

I think her case is pretty solid, but I'm wondering if it is misdirected in some way. I'm going to do a reread myself. based on the the idea that Aye has been a peripheral supporter throughout the game.


----------



## Josh_B

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you folks a deal.
> 
> I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.
> 
> I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you helping them lynch a fellow rebel? You do realize that you are throwing a townie under the bus and there is no guarantee that Mertex will be lynched when I'm gone.
> 
> But whatever. If it gets the game back to scumhunting instead of obsessing over me, I'm all for it. Here, I'll help.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> If I get lynched for voting myself and am kept from the next game or modkilled in this one, that's fine. I could use a break anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a rebel, but sometimes people have to learn things the hard way.  These folks won't accept that you are town until you flip, and it's going to keep us both mired down in accusations until one or the other of us is gone.
> 
> Since Mertex thinks/thought (who the fuck knows anymore?) that you are the ruler, your lynch will shut her mouth and demolish any credibility she thinks she has.
Click to expand...


Lynching real scum is actually better than lynching a town if you're trying to prove that someone is town. Mr. Flippity Floppity. 

Scarlet Rage, did you say logical errors? How about-
Wolfsister is town, let's lynch her to prove it. 

or let's lynch wolfsister, if she's town, then we can lynch someone else that didn't think she was town. 

I don't think a town you would ever follow such a ridiculous plan. Seeing as it's fallacies are surface deep.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, clear your mind for a few minutes and think about who you believe is scum that's voting for you right now. You've already mentioned FA and Mertex in previous posts, but I'm asking you to think about others as well. Tell us who and reasons why. I said earlier in the game you've been playing your typical town game, so if you happen to be lynched, a clear post telling us who you believe is scum will help a great deal. With that said, the only way I'll put a vote on Wolf is if it's to keep us from going into a NL. I believe she's a rebel and do not like lynching our own.



I've already said who I think is scum and who is town, given multiple reads, and argued why what is happening is a  frame up by scum or an anti-town townie and scum are taking full advantage of it with the help of another townie who is only looking out for himself. There is nothing else left for me to say but because I think you are a rebel and you asked, I'll tell you again. I'm not going to spend hours of my life pulling up posts out of context and making up shit to justify a scumread like Mertex did to me. These people's actions speak for themselves.

*Mertex is either scum or anti-town like usual*-she's fabricating a scumread because she's upset about my perceived taking sides when her and House were arguing, because he defended me, because she's pulling things out of thin air to label me as scum that are either non-alignment indicative, things I always do, things others are doing but she's ignoring, etc. She is using tunnel vision because the only person she's talked about all game is me. It seems anything I do is scummy even though she knows how I act as town. She's spent a lot of this game wrapped up in drama also.

*House is town screwing over another townie to save his skin but he's town.

SR is scum* because she is playing a different game than her town game and is buying into scummy reasons to vote me and is trying to rush my lynch every time a wagon forms. She wants me dead and has done nothing to really help the game in any way otherwise.

*FA-Q2 is scum *for bringing up drama again, taking quotes of mine out of context as an excuse to vote me, hoping on my wagon at the first opportunity while contributing nothing else, has not given a read or done any scumhunting all game. Lurking more than his town game.

*Avi is scum *for lurking like he does as scum and being too careful, he even said in his scum QT that he doesn't like getting involved in the games too much as scum because it could backfire on him. Several things he's done show he's not paying attention and he insists on voting ika with poor reasoning. 

*tso! is scum or anti-town or a flake*-he is active lurking and doing little else

*You Aye are a rebel, ika is a rebel, josh is a rebel, Arden is a rebel*-all of you are using logical reasoning for your statements and comments, not getting wrapped up in drama, actively scumhunting, and showing curiosity for the game and an interest in solving it.

*mathblade is scum*-her entire game has been complaining about the hostility and fluff posting, with an occasional comment about who she thinks is who but with no detail

*Shaitra*- while she's usually quiet as either alignment and I am going back and forth with her, she's still at least trying to game solve and scum hunt when she does play, so *leaning town* here but need more

*Cafe*-less active than usual, did not answer my question about who her reads were, only contribution is to chew me out over drama, she could go either way depending on if she tries to play or keeps non-commmital, because of the change from her usual game, she bears watching and I'm* leaning scum* here

Also, I can't bitch House out for playing against town's wincon by also playing against town's wincon by voting myself. While others insist on voting out another rebel PL after already losing one I will not help them nor help scum by voting myself. I will play to my wincon and vote my top scumread until I am lynched.

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you folks a deal.
> 
> I'll help you lynch Wolfsister77 if we lynch Mertex after Wolf flips town.
> 
> I'm still solid on Avatar as obvscum, but I'm flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you helping them lynch a fellow rebel? You do realize that you are throwing a townie under the bus and there is no guarantee that Mertex will be lynched when I'm gone.
> 
> But whatever. If it gets the game back to scumhunting instead of obsessing over me, I'm all for it. Here, I'll help.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77
> *
> If I get lynched for voting myself and am kept from the next game or modkilled in this one, that's fine. I could use a break anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're a rebel, but sometimes people have to learn things the hard way.  These folks won't accept that you are town until you flip, and it's going to keep us both mired down in accusations until one or the other of us is gone.
> 
> Since Mertex thinks/thought (who the fuck knows anymore?) that you are the ruler, your lynch will shut her mouth and demolish any credibility she thinks she has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching real scum is actually better than lynching a town if you're trying to prove that someone is town. Mr. Flippity Floppity.
> 
> Scarlet Rage, did you say logical errors? How about-
> Wolfsister is town, let's lynch her to prove it.
> 
> or let's lynch wolfsister, if she's town, then we can lynch someone else that didn't think she was town.
> 
> I don't think a town you would ever follow such a ridiculous plan. Seeing as it's fallacies are surface deep.
Click to expand...


This is one of the reasons I think SR is scum now.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly busy this weekend.
> 
> Don't lynch anyone while I'm gone (unless it's House or FA_Q2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were going for House, but apparently he is so sure that Wolfsister is Town that he has made a deal that they should vote for Wolfsister,  and lynch him next if Wolf flips Scum.  On the condition they lynch me if she flips town.
> 
> I'm willing to take the chance.  I can't believe anyone would be so protective over someone they don't know for sure is not Scum.  If Wolf flips town, I'll just have to accept that House is just a valiant warrior defending Wolf because she was so nice to him in game 5 and didn't vote for him until she had no choice,  even though he was Scum.  That makes sense.
> 
> *Vote:Wolfsister*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Here you go folks!! Another scum jumping on my wagon.
> 
> This is 5 out of 8. I'm not removing my vote on myself. Only 3 more need to come out of the woodwork and lynch me.
> 
> And Mertex once again shows that town defending town is a foreign concept to here. LOL
Click to expand...

I'm starting to wonder if scum defending town is a foreign concept to you.. It takes a little while but eventually you get cold to people calling you town, and wanting to sheep your logic especially when it's bad.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't seem to understand the concept of town defending town because you'd never do it.
> 
> I don't care what House does. You scumreading me for what he is doing is ludicrous and shows *you have no ability to see teamwork. *
> 
> This supposed eagerness to do quick lynches and PL's is bogus. It isn't true. You are lying. I am not going to repeat defend myself over something I didn't do.
> 
> Get a real case. Yours is weak and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me.....I didn't spend hours pouring over the comments for my own pleasure.  You're just desperate now, because you know that you can't defend yourself against the obvious.  Like I said, go read the posts, you must have forgotten what you have posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read every single one of your lame ass, fabricated reasons for calling me scum and defended against every one of them. You don't want to listen to it because you are scum or anti-town  just like usual.
> 
> I am not the least bit desperate or I wouldn't be voting for myself and saying I should be lynched. Everything I'm doing and saying is to point out to town what you and others are doing when I'm gone and to explain exactly what is happening with my frame up.
Click to expand...


I don't think her reasoning is fabricated. I just think it's misdirected. I'm pretty sure that everything that she said happened in the game did. I still haven't had a reread yet, but I'm pretty sure there's an underlying cause that Mertex is overlooking.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Josh_B said:


> I'm on page 58, but  the more Mertex posts, the more I want to lynch AYE.
> 
> I think her case is pretty solid, but I'm wondering if it is misdirected in some way. I'm going to do a reread myself. based on the the idea that Aye has been a peripheral supporter throughout the game.



LOL! Go ahead and lynch me. I really don't care. What's your reason for wanting to do that?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually based on an earlier post when SR started calling House town, I think she recognized a fellow guard. She bought into his bogus deal on lynching me to lynch Mertex to save his own skin and started calling him town. She is not thinking like a logical townie like Josh said above. She excused House's name calling and hostility as something she would do as town when she has never done that before. House's deal would never come from a town mindset and either would SR's reaction to it. It's self preservation and hurts town's wincon by getting rid of another townie. SR knows this and supports it. House is good at blinding me to buddying also. I can't believe I missed the obvious signs. They are both scum. House first, then SR, then FA, then Avi, then mathblade. My other scumreads are probably town then. 

*Vote: House*


----------



## Josh_B

Is anyone else over looking the fact that House wants to lynch Wolfsister even though he has conceptually claimed that Wolfsister is definitely not the ruler with the idea that both he and Mertex will still be alive and available to lynch after the flip?


----------



## Josh_B

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on page 58, but  the more Mertex posts, the more I want to lynch AYE.
> 
> I think her case is pretty solid, but I'm wondering if it is misdirected in some way. I'm going to do a reread myself. based on the the idea that Aye has been a peripheral supporter throughout the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Go ahead and lynch me. I really don't care. What's your reason for wanting to do that?
Click to expand...


Me being unsure of everything. Originally you defended Rosie but lynched her on policy. Then said that you would vote anyone that brought up the drama from yesterday (which led to a WS, even though she was reactive to other people mentioning it) then you moved your vote to a policy vote on TSO. I'm starting to see a pattern here that you are attempting to lynch people for other reasons than "you think are scum."


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> Is anyone else over looking the fact that House wants to lynch Wolfsister even though he has conceptually claimed that Wolfsister is definitely not the ruler with the idea that both he and Mertex will still be alive and available to lynch after the flip?


Absolutely not. If TSO is town, then the odds of getting a ruler lynch are next to none today. One of Wolf or Mertex is almost certainly scum given their drama. I strongly feel that it is Wolf. I could be wrong and its Mertex.

Could you please try to explain again what logical fallacies exist given my assumptions?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Is anyone else over looking the fact that House wants to lynch Wolfsister even though he has conceptually claimed that Wolfsister is definitely not the ruler with the idea that both he and Mertex will still be alive and available to lynch after the flip?



You'll see I'm now voting him. I'm thinking through this logically. SR defends House's note to Wake as soon as we mention it is scummy, she calls him town today by saying he acts like her as town when he doesn't, they make a deal to lynch me and then Mertex knowing we are both town, Mertex thinks I'm scum because of scum buddying me and defending me, FA jumps on the wagon immediately because he is scum. Also, I'm a town counter wagon to a wagon on scum House. That's why they are pushing this. 

So Aye, in answer to your question, the scum on my wagon are: House, FA_Q2, ScarletRage. 

I feel pretty comfortable with this piece of analysis and where my vote is. I'll be interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on page 58, but  the more Mertex posts, the more I want to lynch AYE.
> 
> I think her case is pretty solid, but I'm wondering if it is misdirected in some way. I'm going to do a reread myself. based on the the idea that Aye has been a peripheral supporter throughout the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Go ahead and lynch me. I really don't care. What's your reason for wanting to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me being unsure of everything. Originally you defended Rosie but lynched her on policy. Then said that you would vote anyone that brought up the drama from yesterday (which led to a WS, even though she was reactive to other people mentioning it) then you moved your vote to a policy vote on TSO. I'm starting to see a pattern here that you are attempting to lynch people for other reasons than "you think are scum."
Click to expand...

I can also go for Aye as I like this explaination.


----------



## ScarletRage

Since when did Mertex move into the town category? Oh right...whatever to save your own ass.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Since when did Mertex move into the town category? Oh right...whatever to save your own ass.



As soon as I figured out her reasons for voting me were a reaction to scum House buddying me, then following your plan to vote 2 townies out of the game while both of you survive.

It took me awhile to figure it out but as soon as I got the emotions out of the way and went with logic and saw the way you are defending House and following a plan that would really hurt town if Mertex and I were rebels, then yeah, this makes perfect sense.


----------



## ScarletRage

So basically it's a russian roulette of my biggest pushers are scum. Mertex hestitates so you buddy her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> So basically it's a russian roulette of my biggest pushers are scum. Mertex hestitates so you buddy her.



LOL-If you think I'm buddying Mertex, you haven't been reading the game. You guys showed your hand with the deal you made today. You've been calling each other town. You are trying to get 2 townies lynched after saying you don't like PL's. You are not thinking like a logical townie.

Yep-I'm good with this. Until someone shows me otherwise or shows different scum than you, House, FA_Q2.

I would say I'm wrong about mathblade for voting House but guards don't really know each other, so meh.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.
> 
> Fix't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only makes you look like you are looking out for yourself by helping lynch a townread of yours. I'd never do that.
> 
> It directly plays against town's wincon and helps scum's wincon.
> 
> *So I disagree with ANY townie that helps scum lynch another townie*, no matter what your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you've said.
> 
> *We have different approaches to the game.*  If I was the one being harped upon as the ruler with you being labeled the guard, I'd be advocating you to do what I'm doing right now.
Click to expand...


In other words, he may have been using you.  House is scum, he figured you were an easy target.  He buddied you and used you as his scapegoat, and now he's made a deal with others to vote you off as long as I get voted off if you flip town.

What a weasel he is if that is what he did.  If you do flip town, which I have my doubts based on your own scummy moves, and they lynch me for revenge, I hope they come after House, next.  He's a scammer, that one, when it comes to fooling people, and this would be the second time he's done it to you

I would flip my vote to House in a NY minute, if I knew others would be willing to vote him off.  But, I have a feeling most of the townies are out on Saturday, so we'll have to wait and see what they think.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> *House is town screwing over another townie to save his skin but he's town.*



This could be your whole problem Wolf.  You are the one with tunnel vision.  You keep saying House is town but he is willing to screw you over even if he thinks you're town?  He is using manipulative reasoning and you're not buying it, but you still insist he is town.  How long did it take you in Game 5 to realize that he was messing with you? 

My focus was on House because of his actions.  *He is either protecting you because he is a guard and knows you are the ruler, or he is a guard or usurper and using his skills of manipulation on someone he knew he could count on, after all, how long did he fool you in Game 5? * Keep thinking he is Town and if you are not lynched this go round, you'll eventually will and believe me House won't mind doing the lynching.

Maybe some other townies will come in and cram some sense into you.  I know you don't trust me, but from what I've seen, I don't trust you either, but I would rather lynch House at this time.
*
*


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, clear your mind for a few minutes and think about who you believe is scum that's voting for you right now. You've already mentioned FA and Mertex in previous posts, but I'm asking you to think about others as well. Tell us who and reasons why. I said earlier in the game you've been playing your typical town game, so if you happen to be lynched, a clear post telling us who you believe is scum will help a great deal. With that said, the only way I'll put a vote on Wolf is if it's to keep us from going into a NL. I believe she's a rebel and do not like lynching our own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already said who I think is scum and who is town, given multiple reads, and argued why what is happening is a  frame up by scum or an anti-town townie and scum are taking full advantage of it with the help of another townie who is only looking out for himself. There is nothing else left for me to say but because I think you are a rebel and you asked, I'll tell you again. I'm not going to spend hours of my life pulling up posts out of context and making up shit to justify a scumread like Mertex did to me. These people's actions speak for themselves.
> 
> *Mertex is either scum or anti-town like usual*-she's fabricating a scumread because she's upset about my perceived taking sides when her and House were arguing, because he defended me, because she's pulling things out of thin air to label me as scum that are either non-alignment indicative, things I always do, things others are doing but she's ignoring, etc. She is using tunnel vision because the only person she's talked about all game is me. It seems anything I do is scummy even though she knows how I act as town. She's spent a lot of this game wrapped up in drama also.
> 
> *House is town screwing over another townie to save his skin but he's town.
> 
> SR is scum* because she is playing a different game than her town game and is buying into scummy reasons to vote me and is trying to rush my lynch every time a wagon forms. She wants me dead and has done nothing to really help the game in any way otherwise.
> 
> *FA-Q2 is scum *for bringing up drama again, taking quotes of mine out of context as an excuse to vote me, hoping on my wagon at the first opportunity while contributing nothing else, has not given a read or done any scumhunting all game. Lurking more than his town game.
> 
> *Avi is scum *for lurking like he does as scum and being too careful, he even said in his scum QT that he doesn't like getting involved in the games too much as scum because it could backfire on him. Several things he's done show he's not paying attention and he insists on voting ika with poor reasoning.
> 
> *tso! is scum or anti-town or a flake*-he is active lurking and doing little else
> 
> *You Aye are a rebel, ika is a rebel, josh is a rebel, Arden is a rebel*-all of you are using logical reasoning for your statements and comments, not getting wrapped up in drama, actively scumhunting, and showing curiosity for the game and an interest in solving it.
> 
> *mathblade is scum*-her entire game has been complaining about the hostility and fluff posting, with an occasional comment about who she thinks is who but with no detail
> 
> *Shaitra*- while she's usually quiet as either alignment and I am going back and forth with her, she's still at least trying to game solve and scum hunt when she does play, so *leaning town* here but need more
> 
> *Cafe*-less active than usual, did not answer my question about who her reads were, only contribution is to chew me out over drama, she could go either way depending on if she tries to play or keeps non-commmital, because of the change from her usual game, she bears watching and I'm* leaning scum* here
> 
> Also, I can't bitch House out for playing against town's wincon by also playing against town's wincon by voting myself. While others insist on voting out another rebel PL after already losing one I will not help them nor help scum by voting myself. I will play to my wincon and vote my top scumread until I am lynched.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
Click to expand...

This has far too many scum for a game this size.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> I don't think her reasoning is fabricated. I just think it's misdirected. I'm pretty sure that everything that she said happened in the game did. I still haven't had a reread yet, but I'm pretty sure there's an underlying cause that Mertex is overlooking.


Yes, it could very well be that House is using/manipulating Wolf.  But she is too focused on House being Town that she can't even see that he is totally manipulating her.  Either she is the ruler (she has done some scummy moves) and he has been protecting her without realizing that it would be obvious when you reviewed the thread in total, or he is Scum and totally manipulating her into thinking he's town knowing her loyalty and that she will defend him even if he screws her over.  He was Scum in Game 5 and told her some cockamamy story about having some power that he could only use at the very end, and she was believing him and arguing that he was Town and she would never vote against him.  It took some of the other Townies telling her that if she didn't force him to reveal his power (which they knew was BS) they would vote her off.  She finally realized he was a Scumbag and agreed to vote for him.  He's pretty clever, to a point.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually based on an earlier post when SR started calling House town, I think she recognized a fellow guard. She bought into his bogus deal on lynching me to lynch Mertex to save his own skin and started calling him town. She is not thinking like a logical townie like Josh said above. She excused House's name calling and hostility as something she would do as town when she has never done that before. House's deal would never come from a town mindset and either would SR's reaction to it. It's self preservation and hurts town's wincon by getting rid of another townie. SR knows this and supports it. House is good at blinding me to buddying also. I can't believe I missed the obvious signs. They are both scum. House first, then SR, then FA, then Avi, then mathblade. My other scumreads are probably town then.
> 
> *Vote: House*




You will notice that I listed SR as a guard or usurper.  She wanted to round up a group of people to vote for someone/anyone.  That didn't seem Town to me.  I didn't understand her sudden jump to agree to have me lynched when you flipped town.  Maybe you are town, and I am right, that House thought he could manipulate you again.  If he flips town, I don't care if they lynch me next, if I misread all his scummy moves, I probably deserve to be lynched.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think her reasoning is fabricated. I just think it's misdirected. I'm pretty sure that everything that she said happened in the game did. I still haven't had a reread yet, but I'm pretty sure there's an underlying cause that Mertex is overlooking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it could very well be that House is using/manipulating Wolf.  But she is too focused on House being Town that she can't even see that he is totally manipulating her.  Either she is the ruler (she has done some scummy moves) and he has been protecting her without realizing that it would be obvious when you reviewed the thread in total, or he is Scum and totally manipulating her into thinking he's town knowing her loyalty and that she will defend him even if he screws her over.  He was Scum in Game 5 and told her some cockamamy story about having some power that he could only use at the very end, and she was believing him and arguing that he was Town and she would never vote against him.  It took some of the other Townies telling her that if she didn't force him to reveal his power (which they knew was BS) they would vote her off.  She finally realized he was a Scumbag and agreed to vote for him.  He's pretty clever, to a point.
Click to expand...


This is not exactly true but rehashing game 5 isn't going to get us anywhere. I am currently voting House and I think you should read the posts after my reads list as to the reason why I think he is scum buddying me because he was willing to make a deal to vote me out, despite firmly believing I am town. I am now suspecting SR for agreeing to it and calling House town. Read my posts. I laid it out. It is also why I changed my read on you because you saw this as him defending me rather than scum buddying. And I fell for it as town defending a townread.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, clear your mind for a few minutes and think about who you believe is scum that's voting for you right now. You've already mentioned FA and Mertex in previous posts, but I'm asking you to think about others as well. Tell us who and reasons why. I said earlier in the game you've been playing your typical town game, so if you happen to be lynched, a clear post telling us who you believe is scum will help a great deal. With that said, the only way I'll put a vote on Wolf is if it's to keep us from going into a NL. I believe she's a rebel and do not like lynching our own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already said who I think is scum and who is town, given multiple reads, and argued why what is happening is a  frame up by scum or an anti-town townie and scum are taking full advantage of it with the help of another townie who is only looking out for himself. There is nothing else left for me to say but because I think you are a rebel and you asked, I'll tell you again. I'm not going to spend hours of my life pulling up posts out of context and making up shit to justify a scumread like Mertex did to me. These people's actions speak for themselves.
> 
> *Mertex is either scum or anti-town like usual*-she's fabricating a scumread because she's upset about my perceived taking sides when her and House were arguing, because he defended me, because she's pulling things out of thin air to label me as scum that are either non-alignment indicative, things I always do, things others are doing but she's ignoring, etc. She is using tunnel vision because the only person she's talked about all game is me. It seems anything I do is scummy even though she knows how I act as town. She's spent a lot of this game wrapped up in drama also.
> 
> *House is town screwing over another townie to save his skin but he's town.
> 
> SR is scum* because she is playing a different game than her town game and is buying into scummy reasons to vote me and is trying to rush my lynch every time a wagon forms. She wants me dead and has done nothing to really help the game in any way otherwise.
> 
> *FA-Q2 is scum *for bringing up drama again, taking quotes of mine out of context as an excuse to vote me, hoping on my wagon at the first opportunity while contributing nothing else, has not given a read or done any scumhunting all game. Lurking more than his town game.
> 
> *Avi is scum *for lurking like he does as scum and being too careful, he even said in his scum QT that he doesn't like getting involved in the games too much as scum because it could backfire on him. Several things he's done show he's not paying attention and he insists on voting ika with poor reasoning.
> 
> *tso! is scum or anti-town or a flake*-he is active lurking and doing little else
> 
> *You Aye are a rebel, ika is a rebel, josh is a rebel, Arden is a rebel*-all of you are using logical reasoning for your statements and comments, not getting wrapped up in drama, actively scumhunting, and showing curiosity for the game and an interest in solving it.
> 
> *mathblade is scum*-her entire game has been complaining about the hostility and fluff posting, with an occasional comment about who she thinks is who but with no detail
> 
> *Shaitra*- while she's usually quiet as either alignment and I am going back and forth with her, she's still at least trying to game solve and scum hunt when she does play, so *leaning town* here but need more
> 
> *Cafe*-less active than usual, did not answer my question about who her reads were, only contribution is to chew me out over drama, she could go either way depending on if she tries to play or keeps non-commmital, because of the change from her usual game, she bears watching and I'm* leaning scum* here
> 
> Also, I can't bitch House out for playing against town's wincon by also playing against town's wincon by voting myself. While others insist on voting out another rebel PL after already losing one I will not help them nor help scum by voting myself. I will play to my wincon and vote my top scumread until I am lynched.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
Click to expand...


Wolfsister77 , I had just put up a reads list Wolf, what, a few hours prior to you asking? Thing is, I did not chew you out, what you seem to miss was my point. You seemed to be supporting (liking and or joking House's posts which were baiting Mertex and or outright mean)  the _same _type of behavior you complained about from Rosie, although I believe you both contributed there.  You also glossed over the point I was trying to make with your game three play where you purposely started a mess and ended up getting a townie voted out while you were scum. Something you pointed out after the game was compromised- something you seemed to be proud of. my point was, I can't tell if this is your emotional town game or a scum ploy. I though I was clear.




With that said, this whole "vote brokering" scheme to vote for you as opposed to House, has the scumdar hairs on the back of my neck bristling like a porcupine on crack.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> So basically it's a russian roulette of my biggest pushers are scum. Mertex hestitates so you buddy her.



I wasn't hesitating.  I was going for House.  My whole wall of posts was to show that House was the one that was defending Wolf.  Wolf made some scummy moves, but don't we all?  House is a manipulator.  He knew that he had a loyal friend in Wolf, and she is too hardheaded to realize that House doesn't care how he gets to a win condition as long as he gets there.

I'm changing my vote back to House.  If he flips town, I'll agree that I suck at scum hunting and will gladly take the lynch.  I can't be hurting town with my stupid choices.

*VOTE:HOUSE*


----------



## Wolfsister77

So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum. 

Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure. 

Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade. 

The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.


----------



## Josh_B

Cafe's most recent post pretty much confirms a House scum for me.

*VOTE: House*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.



I agree on House and SR being scum.

My other scum reads were Shaitra, Avatar, not too definite on those two. 

The next vote should reveal a little more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on House and SR being scum.
> 
> My other scum reads were Shaitra, Avatar, not too definite on those two.
> 
> The next vote should reveal a little more.
Click to expand...


Yep, House's flip will help a lot. If he's scum, then SR is a no brainer. After that, we'll have to see.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.




What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
Click to expand...


Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
Click to expand...


We may have to consider voting him out next,  and hope he is Scum, but either way, if he doesn't participate, he's not helping us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.
Click to expand...


XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Josh_B said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on page 58, but  the more Mertex posts, the more I want to lynch AYE.
> 
> I think her case is pretty solid, but I'm wondering if it is misdirected in some way. I'm going to do a reread myself. based on the the idea that Aye has been a peripheral supporter throughout the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Go ahead and lynch me. I really don't care. What's your reason for wanting to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me being unsure of everything. Originally you defended Rosie but lynched her on policy. Then said that you would vote anyone that brought up the drama from yesterday (which led to a WS, even though she was reactive to other people mentioning it) then you moved your vote to a policy vote on TSO. I'm starting to see a pattern here that you are attempting to lynch people for other reasons than "you think are scum."
Click to expand...


Yes, I said I believed Rosie was playing her town game. The fighting between Rosie and Wolf continued, with you then asking me to help lynch Rosie while you defended Wolf. Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 33 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

My vote earlier today on TSO was not a policy vote. This is where I voted for him: Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 51 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Get your facts straight on what I say and not on what you think it means.


----------



## Wake

*tso! requested replacement.

VC incoming.*


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.
Click to expand...


Tell me about it.  When Wolf was almost being lynched, I was the only scum left (besides those two) and I was sweating it because both of them were nowhere to give me guidance.  Unfortunately or fortunately, the game ended abruptly and I didn't have to worry about what to do next.  That was scary, I'm not ready to do Scum.  I'm going to ask House for private tutoring, I'll even pay him....


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and House are my biggest townreads.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Now that tso requested replacement, it might be better to not vote him at this time for those that are and see if he is going to be replaced or what happens with that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.
Click to expand...


ZZZX asked me for reads after I gave him grief in the QT for not participating. However, I think tso asked for replacement so who knows now?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: HOUSE
*
Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.


----------



## Wake

*I may not find a replacement. Will continue searching.

Scarlet, you wouldn't happen to have another smart sister interesting in playing, would you?  *


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Now that tso requested replacement, it might be better to not vote him at this time for those that are and see if he is going to be replaced or what happens with that.



Let's just hope it's an active player and not someone that is going to sit on the sidelines. I had pegged tso as scum because most of his posts seemed to indicate he was keeping up with the thread, but not giving us anything to work with.


----------



## Josh_B

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that tso requested replacement, it might be better to not vote him at this time for those that are and see if he is going to be replaced or what happens with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just hope it's an active player and not someone that is going to sit on the sidelines. I had pegged tso as scum because most of his posts seemed to indicate he was keeping up with the thread, but not giving us anything to work with.
Click to expand...


I like this explanation better. By the post you pointed me to, which i had already read, it appeared that you just wanted to vote him because of inactivity.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Josh_B said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that tso requested replacement, it might be better to not vote him at this time for those that are and see if he is going to be replaced or what happens with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just hope it's an active player and not someone that is going to sit on the sidelines. I had pegged tso as scum because most of his posts seemed to indicate he was keeping up with the thread, but not giving us anything to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like this explanation better. By the post you pointed me to, which i had already read, it appeared that you just wanted to vote him because of inactivity.
Click to expand...


Nope, not at all. I had mentioned his behavior as seeming to be hiding from us.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else over looking the fact that House wants to lynch Wolfsister even though he has conceptually claimed that Wolfsister is definitely not the ruler with the idea that both he and Mertex will still be alive and available to lynch after the flip?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. If TSO is town, then the odds of getting a ruler lynch are next to none today. One of Wolf or Mertex is almost certainly scum given their drama. I strongly feel that it is Wolf. I could be wrong and its Mertex.
> 
> Could you please try to explain again what logical fallacies exist given my assumptions?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you can explain how lynching a town on purpose will increase the odds of lynching the ruler?
I showed falacies in a post that was directly replied to you. I'm sure you've seen it.


----------



## Josh_B

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that tso requested replacement, it might be better to not vote him at this time for those that are and see if he is going to be replaced or what happens with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just hope it's an active player and not someone that is going to sit on the sidelines. I had pegged tso as scum because most of his posts seemed to indicate he was keeping up with the thread, but not giving us anything to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like this explanation better. By the post you pointed me to, which i had already read, it appeared that you just wanted to vote him because of inactivity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not at all. I had mentioned his behavior as seeming to be hiding from us.
Click to expand...


problem solved problem staying solved


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> *I may not find a replacement. Will continue searching.
> 
> Scarlet, you wouldn't happen to have another smart sister interesting in playing, would you?  *




My hubby wants to learn how to play, with that said, I honestly can't say I would not learn his role if I were sitting here trying to help him. Unfortunately, he also starts to travel heavily again with the military  since I have been doing much better with my health issues.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and House are my biggest townreads.



Well, Titus, you've failed me in being logical this game. you should know that a town flip has no bearing on the the truth. If wolf flips town, it doesn't mean Mertex is conf scum. it only means that she honestly thought mertex was scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I may not find a replacement. Will continue searching.
> 
> Scarlet, you wouldn't happen to have another smart sister interesting in playing, would you?  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby wants to learn how to play, with that said, I honestly can't say I would not learn his role if I were sitting here trying to help him. Unfortunately, he also starts to travel heavily again with the military  since I have been doing much better with my health issues.
Click to expand...


Glad to hear you are doing better Cafe.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else over looking the fact that House wants to lynch Wolfsister even though he has conceptually claimed that Wolfsister is definitely not the ruler with the idea that both he and Mertex will still be alive and available to lynch after the flip?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. If TSO is town, then the odds of getting a ruler lynch are next to none today. One of Wolf or Mertex is almost certainly scum given their drama. I strongly feel that it is Wolf. I could be wrong and its Mertex.
> 
> Could you please try to explain again what logical fallacies exist given my assumptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can explain how lynching a town on purpose will increase the odds of lynching the ruler?
> I showed falacies in a post that was directly replied to you. I'm sure you've seen it.
Click to expand...



I agree with your question here. I actually read the thread on the main site where ika brings up the 60 percent win rate with random lynching until we hit the ruler. I saw where many disagreed with that assessment and said it worked more for Assassins in the Palace ( although some said the game with similar) others argued this game should be played similar to regular mafia games and town had an advantage. This was one of my reasons suspecting Wolf because she seemed a bit perturbed the game seemed to be in towns favor in the first pages of this games start.


----------



## Josh_B

Wake said:


> *I may not find a replacement. Will continue searching.
> 
> Scarlet, you wouldn't happen to have another smart sister interesting in playing, would you?  *



Who was that guy who posted in this game earlier? maybe we should ask him.


----------



## Wake

*I will ask him next. Thank you for that, Josh. *


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake

Will Grandma sub in? Maybe Sam or Mani?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and House are my biggest townreads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Titus, you've failed me in being logical this game. you should know that a town flip has no bearing on the the truth. If wolf flips town, it doesn't mean Mertex is conf scum. it only means that she honestly thought mertex was scum.
Click to expand...


Exactly and both House and SR know better. They are both intelligent, logical players, so to agree to a plan to lynch someone that one of them at least thinks is town and then line up a plan to lynch another likely townie, is probably the scummiest thing I've seen in this game yet. And that's saying something considering all the scummy stuff I've supposedly done, LOL. And SR trying to round up people to get ika lynched was not logical either considering she was against a plan to random lynch. She also said House is playing town like she plays town and that's not true as I've never seen her insult anyone ever.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and *House are my biggest townreads*.




How's that? ....when you claimed that my wall of posts was so compelling?  You were focusing on Wolf, my whole post was focusing on House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.


dead town is dead town.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm off all day and you guys give me a ton of infighting to wade through. I find out I am lurking despite the fact that when I am hear if had conflicts with wolf, house, minor with scarlet at the very beginning.

needless to say I did find mertex argument very good. Almost to the point where I was reconsidering wolf. But house is someone I've been watching since the beginning of day one and I think us rebels have a better shot winning if we take out one of the guards this one.

also since no one is thinking ika is the king it seems prudent to go after some scum we can lynch and while I think he is only a guard house is has been making me suspicious since the start of this game. So I think I will vote for house.

*vote* _*house*_

btw wolf is love to know why ika is obviously town. As far as I'm concerned now the only obviously town player is me. And that's only because I've read my role.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> dead town is dead town.
Click to expand...


True enough and since I get wagoned a lot, that probably makes me scumbait.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else over looking the fact that House wants to lynch Wolfsister even though he has conceptually claimed that Wolfsister is definitely not the ruler with the idea that both he and Mertex will still be alive and available to lynch after the flip?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. If TSO is town, then the odds of getting a ruler lynch are next to none today. One of Wolf or Mertex is almost certainly scum given their drama. I strongly feel that it is Wolf. I could be wrong and its Mertex.
> 
> Could you please try to explain again what logical fallacies exist given my assumptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can explain how lynching a town on purpose will increase the odds of lynching the ruler?
> I showed falacies in a post that was directly replied to you. I'm sure you've seen it.
Click to expand...


Lynching town does not. Lynching scum would. As a last resort, I would vote the townbeard of scum to lynch scum. Doubly so if that townflip could guarantee me the vote on scum.

This is why my scumgame is deadly on mafiascum. I don't care. I will bus my allies. I will defend them whatever works.

Doing something that would appear scummy is the last thing seasoned scum would do unless sure it worked.

It looks like Wolf is taking advantage of House's prior game to make him an easier ml as town. Been there felt that.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and *House are my biggest townreads*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that? ....when you claimed that my wall of posts was so compelling?  You were focusing on Wolf, my whole post was focusing on House.
Click to expand...

I said your post was compelling for Wolf scum and House as dumb town.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually based on an earlier post when SR started calling House town, I think she recognized a fellow guard. She bought into his bogus deal on lynching me to lynch Mertex to save his own skin and started calling him town. She is not thinking like a logical townie like Josh said above. She excused House's name calling and hostility as something she would do as town when she has never done that before.



How could she recognize something that doesn't exist? 

She didn't excuse my name calling.  And she has absolutely been hostile.  



Wolfsister77 said:


> House's deal would never come from a town mindset and either would SR's reaction to it. It's self preservation and hurts town's wincon by getting rid of another townie. SR knows this and supports it.



Bad logic is bad. SR is sold on you being scum.  No amount of "No I'm not!" posts from you is going to change the mind of people who are convinced that you are and I have been protecting you.

Town you may be, but you fail to recognize some fairly basic truths.



Wolfsister77 said:


> House is good at blinding me to buddying also. I can't believe I missed the obvious signs.



Actually, _you've_ been buddying *me* this entire game, but I've been overlooking it due to my read.  If anybody doubts this, all they have to do is ISO my posts and notice who's rating  80% of them.

What a hypocrite.



Wolfsister77 said:


> They are both scum. House first, then SR, then FA, then Avi, then mathblade. My other scumreads are probably town then.
> 
> *Vote: House*



lol!  People are so right about you OMGUSing anybody that votes for you, Wolf.  How do you not see that?  All game you've been shouting the fact I'm a rebel at the top of your lungs, and now you've fabricated a scum read on me since I'm  voting for you.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.




They would have been glad to get rid of anyone they could.   They just saw the perfect opportunity when I revealed House's scummy moves, which I'm sure were all well calculated, and they just happened to include you.  And yes, I wanted to believe you were Town, but House's moves just wouldn't let me.  When I left, after telling you that House was just voting for you hoping that no one would bite, and the focus would shift, then I started thinking, "what if Wolf is Town, and then they lynch me - what a clever idea that House has created."  He was using you.  I hope a few more Townies can see that, too.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it's a russian roulette of my biggest pushers are scum. Mertex hestitates so you buddy her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't hesitating.  I was going for House.  My whole wall of posts was to show that House was the one that was defending Wolf.  Wolf made some scummy moves, but don't we all?  House is a manipulator.  He knew that he had a loyal friend in Wolf, and she is too hardheaded to realize that House doesn't care how he gets to a win condition as long as he gets there.
> 
> I'm changing my vote back to House.  If he flips town, I'll agree that I suck at scum hunting and will gladly take the lynch.  I can't be hurting town with my stupid choices.
> 
> *VOTE:HOUSE*
Click to expand...


Good,when I flip town I expect you to be joining me in the DZ the following day, scum.


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would have been glad to get rid of anyone they could.   They just saw the perfect opportunity when I revealed House's scummy moves, which I'm sure were all well calculated, and they just happened to include you.  And yes, I wanted to believe you were Town, but House's moves just wouldn't let me.  When I left, after telling you that House was just voting for you hoping that no one would bite, and the focus would shift, then I started thinking, "what if Wolf is Town, and then they lynch me - what a clever idea that House has created."  He was using you.  I hope a few more Townies can see that, too.
Click to expand...


Yeah  I like how you are pointing out what I see Mertex. I'm working on shorter posts instead of long rambles I'm known for so yeah I'm suspected as scum. I don't care. I think I figured out the game and we will see if I am right.


----------



## Wake

*Grandma replaces tso! effective immediately.

Please, for everything tasty and good in life, please don't replace out over hurt feelings and emotions. Try logging off for a day, and let the focus shift elsewhere (if you use it just right it can be really difficult to get lynched. The trick is using short bursts of high-quality posts, followed by more than enough time to rejuvenate your mental energy.)*


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.



You think they're town for purely selfish reasons - they are now calling you town, so you call them town.  If that ain't scummy, idk what is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

yay!! 

Wecome Grandma!!


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may have to consider voting him out next,  and hope he is Scum, but either way, if he doesn't participate, he's not helping us.
Click to expand...


Nope, you need to go tomorrow, after mislynching me.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may have to consider voting him out next,  and hope he is Scum, but either way, if he doesn't participate, he's not helping us.
Click to expand...


You admit to having hard scumreads but here you are advocating a PL.
Didn't you JUST criticize me for that TODAY?

hypocrite


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.


 
what makes you think they are?


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  When Wolf was almost being lynched, I was the only scum left (besides those two) and I was sweating it because both of them were nowhere to give me guidance.  Unfortunately or fortunately, the game ended abruptly and I didn't have to worry about what to do next.  That was scary, I'm not ready to do Scum.  I'm going to ask House for private tutoring, I'll even pay him....
Click to expand...


You reek of scum. There's my tutoring and it's 100% free.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and *House are my biggest townreads*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that? ....when you claimed that my wall of posts was so compelling?  You were focusing on Wolf, my whole post was focusing on House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your post was compelling for Wolf scum and House as dumb town.
Click to expand...


No, House is no dummy.  He claims to be a noob, but his last game and this one shows that he's no noob in my book.  Wolf just trusted him and he took advantage of it.


----------



## ScarletRage

House, Maybe you see the light now?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: HOUSE
> *
> Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.



When there are people telling me that someone I view as town is scum, I take my inexperience into account and like considering alternative views.

Glad I do, too.  I'm seeing Wolf in a light I'd have never seen if I was as blinded by my own opinions as Mertex.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and *House are my biggest townreads*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that? ....when you claimed that my wall of posts was so compelling?  You were focusing on Wolf, my whole post was focusing on House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your post was compelling for Wolf scum and House as dumb town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, House is no dummy.  He claims to be a noob, but his last game and this one shows that he's no noob in my book.  Wolf just trusted him and he took advantage of it.
Click to expand...

None of my arguments require House to be an expert or a noob. Dumb is dumb regardless of exp level.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it's a russian roulette of my biggest pushers are scum. Mertex hestitates so you buddy her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't hesitating.  I was going for House.  My whole wall of posts was to show that House was the one that was defending Wolf.  Wolf made some scummy moves, but don't we all?  House is a manipulator.  He knew that he had a loyal friend in Wolf, and she is too hardheaded to realize that House doesn't care how he gets to a win condition as long as he gets there.
> 
> I'm changing my vote back to House.  If he flips town, I'll agree that I suck at scum hunting and will gladly take the lynch.  I can't be hurting town with my stupid choices.
> 
> *VOTE:HOUSE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good,when I flip town I expect you to be joining me in the DZ the following day, scum.
Click to expand...


I'll be happy to do so.  If I misread your scummy moves, I do deserve to be lynched.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think they are?
Click to expand...


The constant wagons on me all game was my first hint. It's usually the same people doing it repeatedly too.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would have been glad to get rid of anyone they could.   They just saw the perfect opportunity when I revealed House's scummy moves, which I'm sure were all well calculated, and they just happened to include you.  And yes, I wanted to believe you were Town, but House's moves just wouldn't let me.  When I left, after telling you that House was just voting for you hoping that no one would bite, and the focus would shift, then I started thinking, "what if Wolf is Town, and then they lynch me - what a clever idea that House has created."  He was using you.  I hope a few more Townies can see that, too.
Click to expand...


So this entire game you've been criticizing me as scum supporting the ruler, and now I'm scum defending a townie?  You'll fabricate any story at all just to get me lynched for the simple fact I not only called you anti-town (boy did you correct me there!), but showed you just how anti-town you are.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  When Wolf was almost being lynched, I was the only scum left (besides those two) and I was sweating it because both of them were nowhere to give me guidance.  Unfortunately or fortunately, the game ended abruptly and I didn't have to worry about what to do next.  That was scary, I'm not ready to do Scum.  I'm going to ask House for private tutoring, I'll even pay him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reek of scum. There's my tutoring and it's 100% free.
Click to expand...


If you flip town, I'll lynch myself, hows that.  And, I'm serious, I need tips, my only one scum game sucked.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh how did Cafe's post confirm House scum? You and *House are my biggest townreads*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that? ....when you claimed that my wall of posts was so compelling?  You were focusing on Wolf, my whole post was focusing on House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your post was compelling for Wolf scum and House as dumb town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, House is no dummy.  He claims to be a noob, but his last game and this one shows that he's no noob in my book.  Wolf just trusted him and he took advantage of it.
Click to expand...


Taking advantage of someone's trust doesn't take experience.  God your logic is infantile.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  When Wolf was almost being lynched, I was the only scum left (besides those two) and I was sweating it because both of them were nowhere to give me guidance.  Unfortunately or fortunately, the game ended abruptly and I didn't have to worry about what to do next.  That was scary, I'm not ready to do Scum.  I'm going to ask House for private tutoring, I'll even pay him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reek of scum. There's my tutoring and it's 100% free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you flip town, I'll lynch myself, hows that.  And, I'm serious, I need tips, my only one scum game sucked.
Click to expand...


Townies, hold her to this.


*Vote: House*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: HOUSE
> *
> Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there are people telling me that someone I view as town is scum, I take my inexperience into account and like considering alternative views.
> 
> Glad I do, too.  I'm seeing Wolf in a light I'd have never seen if I was as blinded by my own opinions as Mertex.
Click to expand...


That's fine. I saw you in a whole new light too when you were making a deal to lynch me when you kept saying I'm town over and over. And your reasons were so you would stop being accused. You wouldn't listen to me when I told you that as town, I'd never let another townie be lynched and I'd fight to defend my townread no matter how much suspicion it threw my way as I have done before. From a town mindset, that makes sense. It makes no sense from a town mindset to kill another townie as I explained it hurts town's wincon.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Holy crap House, did you just hammer yourself?


----------



## MathBlade

Welcome Grandma!


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: HOUSE
> *
> Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there are people telling me that someone I view as town is scum, I take my inexperience into account and like considering alternative views.
> 
> Glad I do, too.  I'm seeing Wolf in a light I'd have never seen if I was as blinded by my own opinions as Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine. I saw you in a whole new light too when you were making a deal to lynch me when you kept saying I'm town over and over. And your reasons were so you would stop being accused. You wouldn't listen to me when I told you that as town, I'd never let another townie be lynched and I'd fight to defend my townread no matter how much suspicion it threw my way as I have done before. From a town mindset, that makes sense. It makes no sense from a town mindset to kill another townie as I explained it hurts town's wincon.
Click to expand...


That's because town is more important than any one single townie.  If you were truly town you'd know that.  You were going to get us both sailed up the river, now you've turned the situation into a mislynch to save your own ass since I stopped being your little soldier.


----------



## Mertex

HI GRANDMA,  glad you could join us.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Holy crap House, did you just hammer yourself?



IDGAF, I straight up told you I'd do this if doing so meant getting rid of Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: HOUSE
> *
> Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there are people telling me that someone I view as town is scum, I take my inexperience into account and like considering alternative views.
> 
> Glad I do, too.  I'm seeing Wolf in a light I'd have never seen if I was as blinded by my own opinions as Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine. I saw you in a whole new light too when you were making a deal to lynch me when you kept saying I'm town over and over. And your reasons were so you would stop being accused. You wouldn't listen to me when I told you that as town, I'd never let another townie be lynched and I'd fight to defend my townread no matter how much suspicion it threw my way as I have done before. From a town mindset, that makes sense. It makes no sense from a town mindset to kill another townie as I explained it hurts town's wincon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because town is more important than any one single townie.  If you were truly town you'd know that.  You were going to get us both sailed up the river, now you've turned the situation into a mislynch to save your own ass since I stopped being your little soldier.
Click to expand...


You were more than happy to mislynch me to save yours. I don't sacrifice fellow townies. It hurts town. So you sacrificing me the way you were was you willing to kill a townread. That is not town-like to me at all.


----------



## House

I have work to do.  See you folks in the DZ, and Mertex better be joining me.


----------



## House

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have tso as a suspect also, possibly usurper. He signed up for this game voluntarily so his active lurking is something to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  When Wolf was almost being lynched, I was the only scum left (besides those two) and I was sweating it because both of them were nowhere to give me guidance.  Unfortunately or fortunately, the game ended abruptly and I didn't have to worry about what to do next.  That was scary, I'm not ready to do Scum.  I'm going to ask House for private tutoring, I'll even pay him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reek of scum. There's my tutoring and it's 100% free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you flip town, I'll lynch myself, hows that.  And, I'm serious, I need tips, my only one scum game sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Townies, hold her to this.
> 
> 
> *Vote: House*
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: HOUSE
> *
> Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there are people telling me that someone I view as town is scum, I take my inexperience into account and like considering alternative views.
> 
> Glad I do, too.  I'm seeing Wolf in a light I'd have never seen if I was as blinded by my own opinions as Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine. I saw you in a whole new light too when you were making a deal to lynch me when you kept saying I'm town over and over. And your reasons were so you would stop being accused. You wouldn't listen to me when I told you that as town, I'd never let another townie be lynched and I'd fight to defend my townread no matter how much suspicion it threw my way as I have done before. From a town mindset, that makes sense. It makes no sense from a town mindset to kill another townie as I explained it hurts town's wincon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because town is more important than any one single townie.  If you were truly town you'd know that.  You were going to get us both sailed up the river, now you've turned the situation into a mislynch to save your own ass since I stopped being your little soldier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were more than happy to mislynch me to save yours. I don't sacrifice fellow townies. It hurts town. So you sacrificing me the way you were was you willing to kill a townread. That is not town-like to me at all.
Click to expand...


Explain that.  Go ahead and try to sell how me using my own strat on myself is still scummy now that it's not aimed at you.

You won't be able to. because you're just as selfish as Mertex.  All you care about is people calling YOU town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap House, did you just hammer yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDGAF, I straight up told you I'd do this if doing so meant getting rid of Mertex.
Click to expand...


No you didn't. You said you'd vote for me to get rid of her which was scummy to me. There is a difference.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> XXXY and TN both played this way and we ignored them game 3, (I think).  Kept popping on threw up a few fake reads AND after reading the scum QT, one of them, I can't recall who, was asking for fake reads to put up from the other scum! ( I know there are no QTs this game) but I just recall they really had no interaction at all and just showed up when prodded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  When Wolf was almost being lynched, I was the only scum left (besides those two) and I was sweating it because both of them were nowhere to give me guidance.  Unfortunately or fortunately, the game ended abruptly and I didn't have to worry about what to do next.  That was scary, I'm not ready to do Scum.  I'm going to ask House for private tutoring, I'll even pay him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reek of scum. There's my tutoring and it's 100% free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you flip town, I'll lynch myself, hows that.  And, I'm serious, I need tips, my only one scum game sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Townies, hold her to this.
> 
> 
> *Vote: House*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: HOUSE
> *
> Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there are people telling me that someone I view as town is scum, I take my inexperience into account and like considering alternative views.
> 
> Glad I do, too.  I'm seeing Wolf in a light I'd have never seen if I was as blinded by my own opinions as Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine. I saw you in a whole new light too when you were making a deal to lynch me when you kept saying I'm town over and over. And your reasons were so you would stop being accused. You wouldn't listen to me when I told you that as town, I'd never let another townie be lynched and I'd fight to defend my townread no matter how much suspicion it threw my way as I have done before. From a town mindset, that makes sense. It makes no sense from a town mindset to kill another townie as I explained it hurts town's wincon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because town is more important than any one single townie.  If you were truly town you'd know that.  You were going to get us both sailed up the river, now you've turned the situation into a mislynch to save your own ass since I stopped being your little soldier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were more than happy to mislynch me to save yours. I don't sacrifice fellow townies. It hurts town. So you sacrificing me the way you were was you willing to kill a townread. That is not town-like to me at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain that.  Go ahead and try to sell how me using my own strat on myself is still scummy now that it's not aimed at you.
> 
> You won't be able to. because you're just as selfish as Mertex.  All you care about is people calling YOU town.
Click to expand...


All I care about is town winning no matter what I have to do. I play to win as either alignment. You willing to kill me was not playing to town's wincon when you were sure I was town.

What don't you understand about this? You know damn well I'm not selfish as I was willing to die for town when I thought you were a vig. But I'm sure it isn't a selfish move to make a deal with scum to kill me to get to Mertex and save yourself from being scrutinized.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you are not hammered House, I'm going to unvote. I'm going to go count.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> If you are not hammered House, I'm going to unvote. I'm going to go count.



OK, Avi's vote was a hammer vote so your vote didn't count.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.6*​
*★Arden (0): 
Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
CafeAuLait (0):
FA_Q2 (0): 
House (LYNCH):* _Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex, Josh_B, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, , Wolfsister77, House_
*ika (0): 
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_ika,_
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
tso! (1): 
Wolfsister77 (2): *_ScarletRage, FA_Q2_

*Not Voting (3):* _tso!, TheOldSchool, Shaitra,_


*~* With 14 players, it takes 8 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/8/14, @2PM Central.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3​


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else over looking the fact that House wants to lynch Wolfsister even though he has conceptually claimed that Wolfsister is definitely not the ruler with the idea that both he and Mertex will still be alive and available to lynch after the flip?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. If TSO is town, then the odds of getting a ruler lynch are next to none today. One of Wolf or Mertex is almost certainly scum given their drama. I strongly feel that it is Wolf. I could be wrong and its Mertex.
> 
> Could you please try to explain again what logical fallacies exist given my assumptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can explain how lynching a town on purpose will increase the odds of lynching the ruler?
> I showed falacies in a post that was directly replied to you. I'm sure you've seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching town does not. Lynching scum would. As a last resort, I would vote the townbeard of scum to lynch scum. Doubly so if that townflip could guarantee me the vote on scum.
> 
> This is why my scumgame is deadly on mafiascum. I don't care. I will bus my allies. I will defend them whatever works.
> 
> Doing something that would appear scummy is the last thing seasoned scum would do unless sure it worked.
> 
> It looks like Wolf is taking advantage of House's prior game to make him an easier ml as town. Been there felt that.
Click to expand...

It looks like House is taking advantage of Wolf's prior game to make him an easier ml as town. Been there felt that.

fix'd for accuracy.


----------



## Wake

*I'm seeing 7 votes...*


----------



## Josh_B

and to add to my last post. it almost did work.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf voted for House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *I'm seeing 7 votes...*



I found 8 before House even voted.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake 

Post 1227 Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 62 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think Mertex and Cafe are town because they are seeing what I am seeing with this vote deal and scum would not. So my reads list is wrong with those two as scum.
> 
> Scum is: House, ScarletRage, FA_Q2-for sure.
> 
> Possibly Avi and mathblade. Possibly tso if I'm wrong about Avi or mathblade.
> 
> The rest likely rebel. We lynch House first. If he's town, I'd be surprised and would have to completely re-read the whole game but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about TSO!? His quietness is bothering me, however it almost mimics his game 6 play. BUT he said he did not want to play Game 6. So, I have to wonder about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may have to consider voting him out next,  and hope he is Scum, but either way, if he doesn't participate, he's not helping us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You admit to having hard scumreads but here you are advocating a PL.
> Didn't you JUST criticize me for that TODAY?
> 
> hypocrite
Click to expand...


No, I didn't criticize you for advocating a PL, but for advocating a PL after Wolf had.  You wanted Wolf to see that you agreed with her every move so she would be cemented on the fact that you were Town, when you were not.


----------



## Grandma

Wake - 

Aye is right, Wolf voted for House. 

Time to give House the DZ link.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, House better be scum then because if he's town, hammering himself was crappy.


----------



## Josh_B

I still plan on lynching Scarlet Rage next,


----------



## Grandma

My main interests at this point are Scarlet, Ika, Avi, Mertex, and Math. Doesn't mean they're carved-in-stone scum, but I want to look at them more.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm seeing 7 votes...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found 8 before House even voted.
Click to expand...



Who were those eight, Wolf?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm seeing 7 votes...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found 8 before House even voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who were those eight, Wolf?
Click to expand...


I was wrong. I was the 7th. House hammered himself. I think I counted Mertex twice because she was on the original VC I started from.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, House better be scum then because if he's town, hammering himself was crappy.




What's the difference between self voting for a lynch or self hammering? I honestly don't see one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm seeing 7 votes...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found 8 before House even voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who were those eight, Wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wrong. I was the 7th. House hammered himself. I think I counted Mertex twice because she was on the original VC I started from.
Click to expand...


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, House better be scum then because if he's town, hammering himself was crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between self voting for a lynch or self hammering? I honestly don't see one.
Click to expand...


Technically, there isn't. Both are wrong as town. But self voting, you can change your mind. Hammering you can't. Scum self-hammer all the time. Self-hammering as town can get you modkilled at the main site.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, House better be scum then because if he's town, hammering himself was crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between self voting for a lynch or self hammering? I honestly don't see one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically, there isn't. Both are wrong as town. But self voting, you can change your mind. Hammering you can't. Scum self-hammer all the time. Self-hammering as town can get you modkilled at the main site.
Click to expand...


Mod-killed? Aren't you already dead?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, House better be scum then because if he's town, hammering himself was crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between self voting for a lynch or self hammering? I honestly don't see one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically, there isn't. Both are wrong as town. But self voting, you can change your mind. Hammering you can't. Scum self-hammer all the time. Self-hammering as town can get you modkilled at the main site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mod-killed? Aren't you already dead?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it just means you can't win no matter what happens.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap House, did you just hammer yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDGAF, I straight up told you I'd do this if doing so meant getting rid of Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You said you'd vote for me to get rid of her which was scummy to me. There is a difference.
Click to expand...


Lying Wolf is lying.  How many times do I have to show people that I will call people out on their lies, especially when they're lying about me?

Behold:


House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.
> 
> Fix't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only makes you look like you are looking out for yourself by helping lynch a townread of yours. I'd never do that.
> 
> It directly plays against town's wincon and helps scum's wincon.
> 
> So I disagree with ANY townie that helps scum lynch another townie, no matter what your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you've said.
> 
> We have different approaches to the game.  If I was the one being harped upon as the ruler with you being labeled the guard, I'd be advocating you to do what I'm doing right now.
Click to expand...


Lie your way out of that one.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, House better be scum then because if he's town, hammering himself was crappy.



Nope.


----------



## Wake

*"Well, shit, that didn't pay off," House mused as the rest of the pack circled around him, ready to dunk him in tar and feathers, and catapult him above the mountains and into Valhalla below. 

House, complex Town Rebel, has perished.*

**I understand exactly how frustrating the game can be at times, House. I've been there multiple times, too. It takes awhile to eventually overcome it.


*
*





It is now Day 3.

With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!

Deadline expires 10/11/14, @10PM.
*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap House, did you just hammer yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDGAF, I straight up told you I'd do this if doing so meant getting rid of Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You said you'd vote for me to get rid of her which was scummy to me. There is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying Wolf is lying.  How many times do I have to show people that I will call people out on their lies, especially when they're lying about me?
> 
> Behold:
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's town flip after you've been crowing that I've been protecting the ruler all this time will put to bed all your unfounded accusations about the both of us, because scum *would not* defend a townie the way I've posted in defense of Wolfie.
> 
> Fix't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This only makes you look like you are looking out for yourself by helping lynch a townread of yours. I'd never do that.
> 
> It directly plays against town's wincon and helps scum's wincon.
> 
> So I disagree with ANY townie that helps scum lynch another townie, no matter what your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you've said.
> 
> We have different approaches to the game.  If I was the one being harped upon as the ruler with you being labeled the guard, I'd be advocating you to do what I'm doing right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie your way out of that one.
Click to expand...


You didn't say you'd self hammer there or vote yourself at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shit!!

I'm upset. I'm taking time off. 

Out.


----------



## Mertex

Well, I'll be damned......I guess I was dead wrong.....all that work for nothing.  I don't blame any of you, if you want to lynch me, I understand.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is scum trying to get rid of me so badly anyway? I'm a scummy townie. They should keep me around, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The constant wagons on me all game was my first hint. It's usually the same people doing it repeatedly too.
Click to expand...

 
they could just think you are scum


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, House better be scum then because if he's town, hammering himself was crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between self voting for a lynch or self hammering? I honestly don't see one.
Click to expand...


There is utility to self voting. There are a lot of people that self vote in RVS. A self vote has a strong AtE with it. It's a lot better than threatening to quit. Scum can self hammer to prevent associative tells. Until the flip, House's vote only proves that he is not the ruler. 
I've threatened to self hammer before as town in hopes that the extended DP would gain me some lee way to convince others to vote a scum read.  It didn't work, and someone else still hammered. I've considered if I should have actually self hammered that game to prevent scum from chaining a lynch, and town from feeling manipulated by the person that hammered.


----------



## Josh_B

It is VERY scummy to gambit with other people's lives. 

There's a good chance at least one scum is on the wagon. Wouldn't be surprised if the the ruler was too.


----------



## Avatar4321

with house flipping rebel I'm going to have to rethink my whole view. I was sure he was a guard.


----------



## ika

-.-

why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?

i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> -.-
> 
> why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?
> 
> i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......



Town lynched him for basically being so confident in Mertex scum he was willing to bargain. The noobies think bargaining alone is scummy.


----------



## ika

.........................................................

i have lost a lot of interest in this game now that house is gone.....

he made it interesting...


----------



## ika

so loaded question time:

gandma how does it feel to replace into a scumslot?


----------



## ScarletRage

Ika vote wolf with me. Let's carryon House's legacy and get a guard or two down.


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> Ika vote wolf with me. Let's carryon House's legacy and get a guard or two down.



I have still yet to get my hammer titus.......


----------



## ScarletRage

True, damn.


----------



## Grandma

ika said:


> so loaded question time:
> 
> gandma how does it feel to replace into a scumslot?



I wouldn't know, not having done it yet.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Ika vote wolf with me. Let's carryon House's legacy and get a guard or two down.



I'm not entirely sure that Wolf is scum.

Avi and Mertex, on the other hand, are blowing up my scumometer.


----------



## ScarletRage

Why? If Wolf wasn't scum or ruler, why the furious wagon on house?


----------



## Grandma

Avi and Mertex are playing away from their town meta. I must say that the change in Mertex is nice, unfortunately it's highly suspicious.

Wolfsister's play may change now that House is gone. We have a week until deadline so I'll watch her for a few days and see what she does.

I believe there are only 8 of us Townies left against 5 Scum, so this vote can't be wasted.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Why? If Wolf wasn't scum or ruler, why the furious wagon on house?


*nods*

*Vote Wolfsister77*


----------



## Grandma

I feel the need to say something here. 

I was going to wait until the game was over because I wasn't in it, but now that I'm here - 

Rosie was playing just as she did when she was Scum in Game 2. But she wasn't just Scum in that game, she was also having health problems serious enough to affect her overall attitude. It looks like that may have been the case in this game.

Look, if any of you are having R/L issues, you don't need to spell out all the grisly details, but letting the other players know that you're sick, or you have to study for midterms, or you're having an unusually busy time at work, or any other issues that will throw off your focus and attitude LET US KNOW. It could save us from an unfortunate mislynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I really don't care if you guys lynch me or not. House just ruined my experience at the main site also. I have zero interest in playing any more. It's been nothing but drama and crap and is not good for my mental health and I have a family and a job and a life and I am no longer happy playing. I won't quit. I'll pop in once in awhile because finding a replacement would be tough and I want my team to win which is town whether you want to believe it or not. I am just saying it is going to be very minimal until I am lynched or the game ends. I doubt I'll sign up again. It's not worth it.


----------



## Grandma

Wolf - you're taking this a lot harder than you have to. House is in the Dead Zone now. Past. Behind.

Focus on this Day and who you think should be lynched.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Why? If Wolf wasn't scum or ruler, why the furious wagon on house?



Well, one of the reasons for House's wagon....he was hostile, which is not Townie behavior (that's what I've been told in almost every game, why I decided to try a different attitude).   Also, he made a scummy move.  He was willing to sacrifice 2 Townies just to prove he was Town?   And, Scum jump on those types of opportunities.   In this set-up, though,  the guards don't really know who the other guards are, so it will be difficult to figure out who is Scum from his wagon.

I pointed out to him that anyone that defended someone really fiercely would look suspicious.  He ho-hummed my advice.  I didn't make his posts up, anyone can check them out.  That I misread him, yes, but I'm not the sole person responsible, even House has to share some of the blame.

As for Wolf, I don't think she is Scum, now that House flipped town, she's just loyal to a fault.  But even Wolf has to admit that House made a scummy move throwing her under the bus.  

That some of you want to lynch me, I understand, but I am Town, and you'll just be hurting town.  Maybe I'll just sit in the corner and let others decide who the Scum is.  If you think it's me, well, go for it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: ScarletRage*


----------



## Avatar4321

we didn't vote for obvious town. We voted house whose been playing scummy or at least majorly anti town all game.


----------



## Avatar4321

can anyone help me with the Rosie lynch info? For whatever reason wakes links dont take me to the vote counts like they should.


----------



## Wake

*Checking links now.*


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> we didn't vote for obvious town. We voted house whose been playing scummy or at least majorly anti town all game.


Hostlity is not anti town. Personal attacks are. Saying a mislynch is stupid when town is about to mislynch is hostile and blunt. However it is the most protown thing to do.

My town and scumreads have been pretty accurate but they just went a major shakeup due to yesterday.

Right now, I am pretty sure a lot of scum were on the House wagon towards the end. We should look at the wagons vote pattern twice. Once supposing Wolf is town. Once supposing she is scum.

Pretty sure we can net us a guard that way. I don't think we have the ability to get Wolf lynched today.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> I still plan on lynching Scarlet Rage next,


Guard Guard McGuard


----------



## ScarletRage

(0):
Avatar4321 (0): 
AyeCantSeeYou (0):
FA_Q2 (0):
House (1): ★Arden
Josh_B (1): RosieS
Mertex (0):
RosieS (LYNCH): Josh_B, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, Mathblade
 TheOldSchool, ika
tso! (0):
TheOldSchool (0):
Wolfsister77 (2): FA_Q2, Mertex



Avatar4321 said:


> can anyone help me with the Rosie lynch info? For whatever reason wakes links dont take me to the vote counts like they should.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, Want to try a differing gamebreaking strategy?


----------



## Wake

*Link 1.4 fixed.*


----------



## Avatar4321

so those voting for both Rosie and house include:

me, josh, wolf, aye, and math.

a good list to start scum hunting


----------



## ScarletRage

I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.

You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.

Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.

Aye looks town as well.


*Vote:Josh B*


----------



## ★Arden

Avatar4321 said:


> with house flipping rebel I'm going to have to rethink my whole view. I was sure he was a guard.


*Vote Avatar*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Your tunnel vision regarding me is duly noted SR and laughable. I sure hope you aren't town going after a fellow townie all game and are actually scum trying to take me out to get rid of another townie. 

I really can't see any other reason for your intense focus on me.


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> with house flipping rebel I'm going to have to rethink my whole view. I was sure he was a guard.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
Click to expand...

 
and your reason is?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not moving my vote unless someone can show me something really solid that someone else is scum.

Wagon analysis is impossible when the guards don't know who the other guards are.


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.
> 
> You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.
> 
> Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.
> 
> Aye looks town as well.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Josh B*


I don't get scum from Josh at all at this time.  Care to explain why he reads as scum to you?

Math, however, has bothered me for a while.  She just does not seem to be actively involved in hunting scum and her votes seem rather random.  Things that I would expect from scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

I see little reason to believe wagon analysis is useless simply because the scum dont know each other. They still want the rebels dead and that means lynching.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I see little reason to believe wagon analysis is useless simply because the scum dont know each other. They still want the rebels dead and that means lynching.



They don't know if they are lynching a fellow guard or not. Several players were not even around when House's wagon took off. I don't think they should be overlooked.

Besides' SR's a scumbucket so I'm sticking with her anyway.


----------



## Avatar4321

perhaps you could make a better case for scarlet. The most I've seen is she is scum because she voted for you


----------



## Wolfsister77

That means you are not paying attention because the case for her has been laid out and she's not voting for me.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Ika vote wolf with me. Let's carryon House's legacy and get a guard or two down.


 
sure wolf. This doesn't look at all like scarlet is trying to lynch you. She is just trying to build a wagon on you to reward you for all your hard work hunting scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika vote wolf with me. Let's carryon House's legacy and get a guard or two down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure wolf. This doesn't look at all like scarlet is trying to lynch you. She is just trying to build a wagon on you to reward you for all your hard work hunting scum
Click to expand...


She's been trying to lynch me all game. What's your point? She called me a guard in that post, later called me the ruler. She called Josh one of her strongest townreads and then votes him the next day and calls him a guard. She makes a deal with House to lynch two townies and doesn't care about the consequences. She tries to round up random people in a group and lynch random people after arguing against random lynching. She has never once laid out a case against me and I've mostly been her focus this game. She never lays out a case for anyone being guard or ruler or town. She makes zero sense. She's just doing random, illogical things. There's no reasoning behind it. I see nothing she has done this game as anything that I'd call coming from a town mindset.
So, I'm voting her. If you have a better candidate, lay it out.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA_Q2 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.
> 
> You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.
> 
> Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.
> 
> Aye looks town as well.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Josh B*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get scum from Josh at all at this time.  Care to explain why he reads as scum to you?
> 
> Math, however, has bothered me for a while.  She just does not seem to be actively involved in hunting scum and her votes seem rather random.  Things that I would expect from scum.
Click to expand...


Josh screams guard to me due to his selective behavior. His whole reasoning for wanting House dead was due to him being scum. I tell Josh he's wrong. He then wants to turn around and lynch me when it's proven I am right.

FA_Q2 Math doesn't seem random to me, just apathetic. Perhaps we can draw her out of her funk to see which one of us is right?

Wolfsister77 The only reason I am not voting for you Wolf is because I feel you are the ruler and we're not getting a wagon on you for that reason. If you're town and have all the scum defending you, count your blessings.

@All The way to break this setup is to townhunt not to scumhunt. If you eliminate certain players as town, then the scum MUST be in the remainder. I'm hard reading ika as town and I doubt anything will change that. My gut says Wolf Arden Mertex JoshB scumteam, but it's best if I don't get into tunnelvision. Math could still be a guard faking me out. Her behavior makes sense for usurper as well but I don't see it.

Avatar, FAQ2, and ika all seem to be solid townreads.

If we get into lylo, we have everyone post their solid townreads, or not scumreads.


----------



## ScarletRage

After all, what can scum do if we all figure out if each other is town? They have no NKs. So jump on your random train. Do unexpected shit. Illogic is logical atm with no guards and two townies down. Do what you can to get some people solid would die for townreads.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I had a solid townread and you made a deal with him to get me and I ended up turning on him instead. I don't feel right about that no matter what happens. I've lost a lot of the will to play now and don't care if I'm next.

BTW-You scumreads (Arden, Josh, Mertex and myself) are all town and your townreads-Avi and FA are likely scum. I agree with you on ika and also have him as solid town. 

I have no idea why so many wagons form on me and dissolve. It could be town or scum motivated to keep me around either because I'm a townread or because I'm considered scummy to so many and it keeps the focus off them.

No one has even looked at Grandma yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and scum could be protecting me because they think I'm one of them. I sure have been accused of it enough.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, while I think you are ruler, let's suppose I am jackass wrong for a moment. You said no one has looked at Grandma. How do you suppose we crack her?


----------



## Grandma

Ika looked at me, it was very late last night. Scarlet, Wolfsister, you guys were there, don't you remember?

Anyway, I'm Town.

Re: the vote analysis: If I were Scum, I'd avoid voting, or at least avoid the major wagons so as not to lynch a possible crony. I'm going to look at the vote counts again, brb.


----------



## Grandma

Well, OldSchool didn't vote both final counts, but USMB has him under a posting restriction. 

But why didn't Shaitra vote?

*vote: Shaitra*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Well, OldSchool didn't vote both final counts, but USMB has him under a posting restriction.
> 
> But why didn't Shaitra vote?
> 
> *vote: Shaitra*




Grandma,

I replaced old school. He needed replacing after Day 1. And I think Old School did have a vote on SR at one point. I was not convinced House was scum, he did have me wondering with his swap vote, but explained it later, I did not vote for him.

As for vote analysis. I am looking at the votes differently as I type this. I'll let you know if I find what I am looking for in a bit.


----------



## Grandma

Oh, okay, Cafe.

I was following the game, but I didn't take notes. 

Still doesn't explain Shaitra not voting twice.


----------



## Grandma

By not voting I mean not being part of the final vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, while I think you are ruler, let's suppose I am jackass wrong for a moment.



You are.



ScarletRage said:


> You said no one has looked at Grandma. How do you suppose we crack her?



I'll be watching.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake keeps putting TheOldSchool in the VC's even though Cafe replaced him.

Wake


----------



## Grandma

I also noticed that Mertex did NOT join in the final vote for Rosie even though Rosie was playing almost exactly as she did as Scum in Game 2.


----------



## ika

i was somewhere late night?

last night i was working....

WHO ARE YOU AND WHY ARE YOU STALKING ME?!?!?


----------



## ika

but more seriously.....

can anyone legitimately justify their votes on the house lynch outside of "he was snarky/anti-town"?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am only putting vote analysis of those that have votes on them or not-voting. If your name isn't here, you don't have any votes on you.

House's Lynch:

*House (LYNCH):*_Mathblade, ★Arden, Mertex, Josh_B, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, , Wolfsister77, House
_
*Mathblade (1):*_ ika_
*
Wolfsister77 (2): *_ScarletRage, FA_Q2_

*Not Voting (3):*_tso!, TheOldSchool, Shaitra,
_
Rosie's Lynch:

*RosieS (LYNCH): *_Josh_B, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, Mathblade_
*ScarletRage (2):*_TheOldSchool, ika_
*
Wolfsister77 (2):*_FA_Q2, Mertex_

*Not Voting (1):*_tso!_

tso! never voted-Grandma, TheOldSchool-Cafe and Shaitra didn't vote for House, Shaitra is out of town but Cafe though he was scummy and held her vote anyway, Grandma recently replaced in

I voted for both, Mathblade voted for both, Josh_B voted for both, Aye voted for both, Avi voted for both.

So, FA_Q2 was never on any of the major lynches but was on my both times. I've been calling him scum all game so he jumps on whenever a wagon forms on me, he's OMGUSing huge.

SR, and Mertex were both on me during each lynch-Mertex during Rosie's and SR during Houses'. 

Otherwise ika was on SR or mathblade but that's the policy he's going with to votepark.

So who is the likey scum here? Ones who didn't vote? Ones on every wagon? Ones always on another person when a wagon formed on them or when a major one was taking off to avoid responsibility for it?

Hmmmm, FA just looks worse and worse to me this game.

FoS-FA, Still keep my vote on SR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> but more seriously.....
> 
> can anyone legitimately justify their votes on the house lynch outside of "he was snarky/anti-town"?



I was the 3rd vote, math and arden had been on him all day. Everyone after me added on very quickly-Mertex, Aye, Avi, Josh_B added on quick, then House hammered himself. 

I regret it terribly and it was a huge mistake. But here's why I voted him:

He was trying to bargain with SR to get two people lynched, one he said over and over was town and was willing to lynch a townie which takes away from town's wincon. Plus he made the deal with SR who is scummy acting. I thought they had teamed up as guards to work out a deal to line up some lynches and thinking for sure one is town, he was willing to kill a townie which only helps scum. Not town.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! never? voted-Grandma, Grandma recently replaced in



My understanding is that TSO has a heavy course load in school and didn't have time to focus on the game.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! never? voted-Grandma, Grandma recently replaced in



There should not be a question mark after never. It should read:



Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! never voted-Grandma, Grandma recently replaced in


----------



## Grandma

ika said:


> i was somewhere late night?
> 
> last night i was working....
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AND WHY ARE YOU STALKING ME?!?!?




LOL!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Anyway, I'm Town.



IIRC-You only said this when you were scum.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> 
> why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?
> 
> i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town lynched him for basically being so confident in Mertex scum he was willing to bargain. The noobies think bargaining alone is scummy.
Click to expand...


I've been kind of busy this weekend. But this. It wasn't about him being confident that mertex was scum. it was that he was trying to have someone else killed to prove it. That's pretty scummy. The whole thing has been said several times. What bothers me more is that you planned on going along with it.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> 
> why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?
> 
> i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town lynched him for basically being so confident in Mertex scum he was willing to bargain. The noobies think bargaining alone is scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been kind of busy this weekend. But this. It wasn't about him being confident that mertex was scum. it was that he was trying to have someone else killed to prove it. That's pretty scummy. The whole thing has been said several times. What bothers me more is that you planned on going along with it.
Click to expand...


That's because House's plan wasn't scummy at all. We live in a world without nightkills. So by getting two people chained up and wagoned we learn a lot. That's true regardless of Wolf's alignment.

If Wolf is town, scum would be in the lurkers fueling House v Wolf.
If Wolf is scum, scum would likely be protecting her.

If Mertex is scum, we would generate much of a similar result to if Wolf was scum given that scum wouldn't want my vote to autojump to Mertex.

House's plan was the best thing for associatives as it caused a mass rash of reactions.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC-You only said this when you were scum.
Click to expand...


You recall wrong. I say it every game.

When I was scum in Game 4 I claimed Vanilla Townie out of the gate due to the reset confusion.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> 
> why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?
> 
> i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town lynched him for basically being so confident in Mertex scum he was willing to bargain. The noobies think bargaining alone is scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been kind of busy this weekend. But this. It wasn't about him being confident that mertex was scum. it was that he was trying to have someone else killed to prove it. That's pretty scummy. The whole thing has been said several times. What bothers me more is that you planned on going along with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because House's plan wasn't scummy at all. We live in a world without nightkills. So by getting two people chained up and wagoned we learn a lot. That's true regardless of Wolf's alignment.
> 
> If Wolf is town, scum would be in the lurkers fueling House v Wolf.
> If Wolf is scum, scum would likely be protecting her.
> 
> If Mertex is scum, we would generate much of a similar result to if Wolf was scum given that scum wouldn't want my vote to autojump to Mertex.
> 
> House's plan was the best thing for associatives as it caused a mass rash of reactions.
Click to expand...


The OMGUS was nice BTW. I was actually hoping you would get more support for it, or possibly more guff. (I'm town reading you for it, with house's flip, I'm reconsidering my thoughts from yesterday)

I definitely think Mertex is town. Her move from Wolf to House seemed genuine. 
As far as town reads go, my response up to this point is 
Wolfsister
ScarletRage
Mertex
Ika
Probably Aye
I can go either way on FQ2

Arden, and Math are really sinking to the bottom for me. 
I'll have to look closer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> 
> why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?
> 
> i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town lynched him for basically being so confident in Mertex scum he was willing to bargain. The noobies think bargaining alone is scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been kind of busy this weekend. But this. It wasn't about him being confident that mertex was scum. it was that he was trying to have someone else killed to prove it. That's pretty scummy. The whole thing has been said several times. What bothers me more is that you planned on going along with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because House's plan wasn't scummy at all. We live in a world without nightkills. So by getting two people chained up and wagoned we learn a lot. That's true regardless of Wolf's alignment.
> 
> If Wolf is town, scum would be in the lurkers fueling House v Wolf.
> If Wolf is scum, scum would likely be protecting her.
> 
> If Mertex is scum, we would generate much of a similar result to if Wolf was scum given that scum wouldn't want my vote to autojump to Mertex.
> 
> House's plan was the best thing for associatives as it caused a mass rash of reactions.
Click to expand...


I've been thinking about this. I think scum are helping lynch any wagon that forms as a counter to mine. When I was wagoned earlier, ika became a wagon and got up to 6 votes out of 8. After that, I was wagoned and Rosie was quicklynched. Then you two made this deal, I was wagoned again and House was quick lynched. This definitely shows ika town BTW. Rosie and House were town.

I'm not the ruler but I can totally see how that would look like I am. I am not scum either but I think one or more of them may think I am and they and the ruler, possibly the usurper are getting behind every counter wagon to my own and helping me lynch off town. 

So now I want to know what to do to stop helping scum. I'm a townie and I am hurting town unintentionally.

Probably the best thing to do is look at every counter wagon to mine that built up quickly-ika's, Rosie's, House's and see who jumped on at the end, especially those that jumped on after I was wagoned. There has got to be scum in that group. That is the group that should be lynched from.

Or wagon me again and go from there like you and House planned, however, I doubt it would work now that I laid out what is happening here. In fact, I wish Wake's links worked because I could go to all these wagons and find the scum right now. I still might try if I can search. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ScarletRage

Now, that is an approach I can agree to. Given my schedule and deadlines, I am delegating to anyone.

Was there a person on ika, Rosie, House and Wolf?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Now, that is an approach I can agree to. Given my schedule and deadlines, I am delegating to anyone.
> 
> Was there a person on ika, Rosie, House and Wolf?



I am going to go look and pull up the wagons and find out. It might take a couple minutes and would help if Wake's links worked. 

Also, I'm going to unvote cuz I know you are not one of them. It may take a few minutes but when I find it, I'll post it.

*Unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I'll do this tomorrow. It's late and I'm tired but when I do pull this info. I'll cast my vote from there and I recommend all townies follow suit. Wake  can you fix your links, it would help a lot and save time. Thanks.

Tomorrow then.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> 
> why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?
> 
> i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town lynched him for basically being so confident in Mertex scum he was willing to bargain. The noobies think bargaining alone is scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been kind of busy this weekend. But this. It wasn't about him being confident that mertex was scum. it was that he was trying to have someone else killed to prove it. That's pretty scummy. The whole thing has been said several times. What bothers me more is that you planned on going along with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because House's plan wasn't scummy at all. We live in a world without nightkills. So by getting two people chained up and wagoned we learn a lot. That's true regardless of Wolf's alignment.
> 
> If Wolf is town, scum would be in the lurkers fueling House v Wolf.
> If Wolf is scum, scum would likely be protecting her.
> 
> If Mertex is scum, we would generate much of a similar result to if Wolf was scum given that scum wouldn't want my vote to autojump to Mertex.
> 
> House's plan was the best thing for associatives as it caused a mass rash of reactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this. I think scum are helping lynch any wagon that forms as a counter to mine. When I was wagoned earlier, ika became a wagon and got up to 6 votes out of 8. After that, I was wagoned and Rosie was quicklynched. Then you two made this deal, I was wagoned again and House was quick lynched. This definitely shows ika town BTW. Rosie and House were town.
> 
> *I'm not the ruler but I can totally see how that would look like I am. I am not scum either but I think one or more of them may think I am* *and they and the ruler*, possibly the usurper are getting behind every counter wagon to my own and helping me lynch off town.
> 
> So now I want to know what to do to stop helping scum. I'm a townie and I am hurting town unintentionally.
> 
> Probably the best thing to do is look at every counter wagon to mine that built up quickly-ika's, Rosie's, House's and see who jumped on at the end, especially those that jumped on after I was wagoned. There has got to be scum in that group. That is the group that should be lynched from.
> 
> Or wagon me again and go from there like you and House planned, however, I doubt it would work now that I laid out what is happening here. In fact, I wish Wake's links worked because I could go to all these wagons and find the scum right now. I still might try if I can search. I'll see what I can do.
Click to expand...



(emphasis added)

A quick reply here Wolf. Scum KNOW who the ruler is, so they don't have to 'think' it. That's why these votes and wagons kinda stand out for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I already pointed all this out Cafe and am going to go and analyze it. I think if I was scum or the ruler, I wouldn't be doing this. If you want to lynch me to find out I'm a rebel and have a 3rd mislynch, then just be prepared for them to come after you next.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House wagon:
*
House (LYNCH):*_Mathblade, ★Arden, Wolfsister77, Mertex, Josh_B, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, House

*Mathblade (1): *ika,

*Wolfsister77 (2): *ScarletRage, FA_Q2

*Not Voting (3):*tso!, TheOldSchool, Shaitra

-----------------------------------------------_
Rosie Wagon:
*
RosieS (LYNCH): *_Josh_B, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, Mathblade

*ScarletRage (2):*TheOldSchool, ika

*Wolfsister77 (2):*FA_Q2, Mertex

*House (1):*★Arden

*Not Voting (1):*tso!

--------------------------------------------------------------
_
ika's Wagon:

*ika (6):*_Mertex, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, Wolfsister77, AyeCantSeeYou, House

*House (1):*★Arden

*RosieS (1): *Josh_B

*ScarletRage (2):*TheOldSchool, ika

*Wolfsister77 (3):*FA_Q2, RosieS, Mathblade

*Not Voting (2):*tso!, Shaitra

_
Each one of these built up very quickly. Two were town. One ika, is very likely town due to this.

Who was on every major wagon? Who was always in the flash wagon part of the vote?

Well, I was only on that part with ika. Aye and Avi came in at the end on Rosie and House. Both Avi and Aye particularly came in at the end.

One thing to note is FA is alway on me and mathblade usually is. FA always joins a wagon on me. I'm town so that is something to look at when I flip to see why FA and mathblade are always voting me but particularly FA who I have been calling scum the whole game and still think is scum.

Now, with Rosie Aye was asked to vote for her. I remember so I'm going to give her a break for that. 

So on every major wagon was Avi, myself, Aye. Avi was in the flash part on 2 of them.

I have been thinking Avi is scum the whole game so he's the best vote here. Plus, have you see Avi do any serious scum hunting? He's cast votes-mostly for ika all game who is likely town. He's joined wagons. He was at the top of House's reads list who was town. He's been on mine as scum all game. If I'm wrong here, you might as well lynch me because I just can't figure out scum this game if Avi isn't scum.

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Reads:

Town: ika, Josh, Mertex are really the ones I feel the most confident about

Scum: Still thinking FA but Avi is my number one suspect

I have to do some rethinking on everyone else due to the two rebels flips and votes etc. 

I haven't see Cafe or Grandma do much yet either.

Shaitra has barely been here and is suspect. mathblade also.

I'm pretty sure Aye is town but the above votes make me wonder about that.

Arden is likely town but needs to participate more also.

Too many lurkers this game make it difficult.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Reads:
> 
> Town: ika, Josh, Mertex are really the ones I feel the most confident about
> 
> Scum: Still thinking FA but Avi is my number one suspect
> 
> I have to do some rethinking on everyone else due to the two rebels flips and votes etc.
> 
> I haven't see Cafe or Grandma do much yet either.
> 
> Shaitra has barely been here and is suspect. mathblade also.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Aye is town but the above votes make me wonder about that.
> 
> Arden is likely town but needs to participate more also.
> 
> Too many lurkers this game make it difficult.



Forgot SR.

SR is now leaning town after I realized her reasoning behind the deal with House and House being town actually makes sense.

I think I have everyone on this list now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wish I would of figured out what SR and House were doing sooner. I never would of voted for him if I would of figured this out then. I'm not too happy with myself because most everything I've done this game has benefited scum. So I would not object if you guys went after me for real. It would be another mislynch but damn, there is something wrong with the way I play these games. I did very well endgame as town but this game, I've mostly helped scum and understand why I'm suspicious to some of you. It really has shaken my confidence for sure.


----------



## Wake

*The last VC was 2.6, and had already been edited. 

It looks like the forum software keeps screwing up the links, even after I edit them properly. Will look into it further when able.

VC coming this afternoon. *


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77, Alright. You keep your vote there. Along with that, we'll have one other person be wagoned. Pair them up.

Right now, that sits as Josh B or Wolf.

ika, who should we pair against Avatar?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Reads:
> 
> Town: ika, Josh, Mertex are really the ones I feel the most confident about
> 
> Scum: Still thinking FA but Avi is my number one suspect
> 
> I have to do some rethinking on everyone else due to the two rebels flips and votes etc.
> 
> I haven't see Cafe or Grandma do much yet either.
> 
> Shaitra has barely been here and is suspect. mathblade also.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Aye is town but the above votes make me wonder about that.
> 
> Arden is likely town but needs to participate more also.
> 
> Too many lurkers this game make it difficult.



My vote on ika was because of him saying over and over he was going to random lynch and not scum hunt. It was already explained. After more posts by him, and where I was asking him questions that got him involved in the game, I took my vote off him after believing he was town from what he was answering.

Rosie's vote I already explained. I was asked by Josh to vote for her to help end the drama, even though I said I believed she was playing her town game.

House was explained as well. He was willing to make a deal to lynch someone he saw as town. I said that was a scummy move. I'm now wondering if he may have been manipulated by scum.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Oh, okay, Cafe.
> 
> I was following the game, but I didn't take notes.
> 
> Still doesn't explain Shaitra not voting twice.




She's on my radar, too, for being too quiet at the beginning of the game.  Recently she claimed V/LA, don't remember how long she said she would be gone.  But, she can't remain V/LA too long without becoming a suspect.  If she was the ruler, being V/LA would be a great way to remain quiet and not be suspect.  If she starts posting more when she comes back, it will help remove suspicion.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I also noticed that Mertex did NOT join in the final vote for Rosie even though Rosie was playing almost exactly as she did as Scum in Game 2.




That's right, I didn't vote for Rosie, but my reason was that both Wolf and Rosie were attacking each other and I didn't see voting Rosie off as fair.  A warning from Wake might have stopped it and we could have avoided a mislynch.  If you go back and read the thread you'll see that I posted such a remark to Wake.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> .......
> 
> FA_Q2 Math doesn't seem random to me, just apathetic. Perhaps we can draw her out of her funk to see which one of us is right?
> 
> .......



MathBlade  Is SR correct? If so, why? Who would be your top scum reads right now?


----------



## Shaitra

I'm back from V/LA.  Working on catching up, but will probably be tonight for something substantial.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika  How do you see the 'deal' House was willing to make in lynching Wolf even though he claims to have believed she was town? Do you think he was being manipulated by scum with it?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> 
> why did we lynch an obvious town rebel just now?
> 
> i leave the thread for like 5 hrs to go to work to find this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town lynched him for basically being so confident in Mertex scum he was willing to bargain. The noobies think bargaining alone is scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been kind of busy this weekend. But this. It wasn't about him being confident that mertex was scum. it was that he was trying to have someone else killed to prove it. That's pretty scummy. The whole thing has been said several times. What bothers me more is that you planned on going along with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because House's plan wasn't scummy at all. We live in a world without nightkills. So by getting two people chained up and wagoned we learn a lot. That's true regardless of Wolf's alignment.
> 
> If Wolf is town, scum would be in the lurkers fueling House v Wolf.
> If Wolf is scum, scum would likely be protecting her.
> 
> If Mertex is scum, we would generate much of a similar result to if Wolf was scum given that scum wouldn't want my vote to autojump to Mertex.
> 
> House's plan was the best thing for associatives as it caused a mass rash of reactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this. I think scum are helping lynch any wagon that forms as a counter to mine. When I was wagoned earlier, ika became a wagon and got up to 6 votes out of 8. After that, I was wagoned and Rosie was quicklynched. Then you two made this deal, I was wagoned again and House was quick lynched. This definitely shows ika town BTW. Rosie and House were town.
> 
> I'm not the ruler but I can totally see how that would look like I am. I am not scum either but I think one or more of them may think I am and they and the ruler, possibly the usurper are getting behind every counter wagon to my own and helping me lynch off town.
> 
> So now I want to know what to do to stop helping scum. I'm a townie and I am hurting town unintentionally.
> 
> Probably the best thing to do is look at every counter wagon to mine that built up quickly-ika's, Rosie's, House's and see who jumped on at the end, especially those that jumped on after I was wagoned. There has got to be scum in that group. That is the group that should be lynched from.
> 
> Or wagon me again and go from there like you and House planned, however, I doubt it would work now that I laid out what is happening here. In fact, I wish Wake's links worked because I could go to all these wagons and find the scum right now. I still might try if I can search. I'll see what I can do.
Click to expand...


When you have been wagoned, I noticed that no one came to your defense (except House) which now seems to *prove that you are not the ruler*, especially since House turned out to be Town.  Like I said earlier, if the Ruler should ever be wagoned, it will be obvious because the guards will have to come to his/her defense....they can't risk the ruler being lynched. 

I don't understand SR's posts.  What does she mean by this comment?  "If Wolf is town, scum would be in the lurkers fueling House v Wolf."  Is she trying to point the finger at me, that my whole reason for pointing out all the scummy posts from House was a ploy to get Wolf lynched?  If that is what you are saying, SR, could you elaborate a bit more?  Since Scum doesn't know who is town and who could be another Scum guard? 

The guards would know that she wasn't the ruler, so all three guards could definitely vote for her, but they couldn't be sure they weren't taking out another guard, either, so that might cause some of them to hold back. 

Also, can someone that understands what SR is saying in this comment explain it to me? 

"If Mertex is scum, we would generate much of a similar result to if Wolf was scum given that scum wouldn't want my vote to autojump to Mertex."

Are you saying that me and Wolf are Scum and are working together?  If we were both guards we wouldn't know that about each other.  If she was ruler and I was guard, I wouldn't have been trying to convince everyone that she was the ruler.  If Wolf was the ruler and I was a guard, she wouldn't have any idea that I was a guard.  So, that is my understanding of your comment and it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex, that's what makes this game more difficult to figure out about scum.

The ruler doesn't know who the guards or usurper is.

The usurper doesn't know who the ruler or guards are.

The guards don't know who the other guards or usurper is, but know who the ruler is.

Seems to me none of them would want to have anything to do with a wagon forming on someone, much less voting for someone each time a lynch is near. Being scrutinized is something they'd want to avoid. There's far too many players lurking and not playing. If I were scum in this setup, I'd be lying low.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not sure Mertex. I'm not sure why she always wants to wagon me. Notice how she said it has to be me or Josh now? 2 townies. Or at least I'm pretty sure Josh is town. I'm not sure if because we are her top scumreads or what. If we follow her plan, I'd rather it be Avi and FA because I think that would be far more benefical. Or Avi and mathblade. Or Avi and Shaitra. Or someone who has not been wagoned yet because I have my doubts that the ruler has been wagoned.

I think the quicklynches are for one of 2 reasons or both-Rosie was the drama, House was for his reaction to selling a townie down the river, ika was for saying he wouldn't play. OR they were legitimate wagons against mine because there may be guards here who think I am one of them and are protecting me.

It's impossible to say. You and Aye could be correct and SR is pulling strings and is scum manipulating everyone.

I do know we have to try something to catch scum and I'm out of ideas except voting for the person I find the most likely to be scum. 

Of course since I'm feeling both you and Aye are town, I'll be willing to see what you guys come up with also. A lot of this is observing how people behave and instead of reacting to it like I have been, just being observant might be the best course of action and then catching someone making a mistake.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex, that's what makes this game more difficult to figure out about scum.
> 
> The ruler doesn't know who the guards or usurper is.
> 
> The usurper doesn't know who the ruler or guards are.
> 
> The guards don't know who the other guards or usurper is, but know who the ruler is.
> 
> Seems to me none of them would want to have anything to do with a wagon forming on someone, much less voting for someone each time a lynch is near. Being scrutinized is something they'd want to avoid. There's far too many players lurking and not playing. If I were scum in this setup, I'd be lying low.



Good point, then that puts a hell of a lot of people into FoS territory because at least half or more of the player list is barely playing. Lurking as scum is very beneficial because you fly under the radar. Perhaps voting a lurker will put the pressure on them to show their hand.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77, Alright. You keep your vote there. Along with that, we'll have one other person be wagoned. Pair them up.
> 
> Right now, that sits as Josh B or Wolf.
> 
> ika, who should we pair against Avatar?



I think it should be someone who has not been wagoned yet and I'd go with one of the lurkers along with Avi. I don't think the ruler has been wagoned yet and I think scum or ruler or usurper might be lurking. In fact, they probably are. 

The best way to catch the ruler is see the reactions to a wagon on the ruler. So why not try someone who hasn't gotten a wagon yet and go with a lurker. At least half the player base is barely playing.


----------



## Josh_B

I think I'm going to vote someone new.

*VOTE: grandma*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> House wagon:
> *
> House (LYNCH):*_Mathblade, ★Arden, Wolfsister77, Mertex, Josh_B, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, House
> 
> *Mathblade (1): *ika,
> 
> *Wolfsister77 (2): *ScarletRage, FA_Q2
> 
> *Not Voting (3):*tso!, TheOldSchool, Shaitra
> 
> -----------------------------------------------_
> Rosie Wagon:
> *
> RosieS (LYNCH): *_Josh_B, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou, Mathblade
> 
> *ScarletRage (2):*TheOldSchool, ika
> 
> *Wolfsister77 (2):*FA_Q2, Mertex
> 
> *House (1):*★Arden
> 
> *Not Voting (1):*tso!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _
> ika's Wagon:
> 
> *ika (6):*_Mertex, Avatar4321, ScarletRage, Wolfsister77, AyeCantSeeYou, House
> 
> *House (1):*★Arden
> 
> *RosieS (1): *Josh_B
> 
> *ScarletRage (2):*TheOldSchool, ika
> 
> *Wolfsister77 (3):*FA_Q2, RosieS, Mathblade
> 
> *Not Voting (2):*tso!, Shaitra
> 
> _
> Each one of these built up very quickly. Two were town. One ika, is very likely town due to this.
> 
> Who was on every major wagon? Who was always in the flash wagon part of the vote?
> 
> Well, I was only on that part with ika. Aye and Avi came in at the end on Rosie and House. Both Avi and Aye particularly came in at the end.
> 
> One thing to note is FA is alway on me and mathblade usually is. FA always joins a wagon on me. I'm town so that is something to look at when I flip to see why FA and mathblade are always voting me but particularly FA who I have been calling scum the whole game and still think is scum.
> 
> Now, with Rosie Aye was asked to vote for her. I remember so I'm going to give her a break for that.
> 
> So on every major wagon was Avi, myself, Aye. Avi was in the flash part on 2 of them.
> 
> I have been thinking Avi is scum the whole game so he's the best vote here. Plus, have you see Avi do any serious scum hunting? He's cast votes-mostly for ika all game who is likely town. He's joined wagons. He was at the top of House's reads list who was town. He's been on mine as scum all game. If I'm wrong here, you might as well lynch me because I just can't figure out scum this game if Avi isn't scum.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*


 
so wagon analysis is useless this game so you are going to use it to justify changing your vote for me. Odd considering you said were looking for people who jumped on the wagons at the end and I've was on ika before most everyone else and I was suspecting house before that. As for Rosie, I was tired of the fighting, I suspected her. Considering you and house were pushing so hard for Rosie why is it suspicious that i agreed with you.

if anyone was jumping on the end of each wagon it looks like it was aye.

you claim I haven't been scum hunting. If that is so, how is it I am voting for people I think are scum? Did that just randomly happen? Seems to me the ones who aren't scum hunting are the ones who aren't voting.



and it would seriously help scum hunting if you weren't fighting with everyone.


----------



## ika

Titus random.org says you
for kicks and gigles i would do wolf
on a more serious note, dont know but dont care

AyeCantSeeYou not really, i have done that route many times over b/c someone was scum reading me. weather hes right or not has yet to be seen.

@avi inccorect. gurads know ruler. so i assume as long as the votes arent on ruler the gurads will be more then happy to banwagon anyone thats not them. your lack of scum hunting is backed up by your voteparking and lack of trying to figure out gamestae and reading the actual thread


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree'd with ika's post and then realized he said I should be wagoned again for fun so I took it off. 

And Avi, he's right about you though. You are not playing your town game but it looks a lot like your scum game. 

Your irritation with me is noted. Not because it's me but because you don't usually get irritated. 

I have been told many times that everyone gets put under the microscope. Some are escaping it. They should be looked at but when I see you and FA playing like you did as scum, I have to take notice. You were at the top of House's reads list also. 

I know you are very careful as scum. It makes sense to me that you are one of them. If I am wrong, then I don't know, just point and shoot I guess until we hit one of them. 

This game is exceedingly difficult to figure out.


----------



## Avatar4321

oh and I figure I'll go with my analysis so far. *Vote* *aye*


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Well, OldSchool didn't vote both final counts, but USMB has him under a posting restriction.
> 
> But why didn't Shaitra vote?
> 
> *vote: Shaitra*


I didn't vote because I was V/LA.  I was out of town this weekend with no computer access.


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> Titus random.org says you
> for kicks and gigles i would do wolf
> on a more serious note, dont know but dont care
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou not really, i have done that route many times over b/c someone was scum reading me. weather hes right or not has yet to be seen.
> 
> @avi inccorect. gurads know ruler. so i assume as long as the votes arent on ruler the gurads will be more then happy to banwagon anyone thats not them. your lack of scum hunting is backed up by your voteparking and lack of trying to figure out gamestae and reading the actual thread


incorrect about what? I'm the one who started the wagon analysis. It's wolf who was objecting to it until she thought she could use it to lynch me.

I'm very much aware the guards won't support a lynch of the ruler. It's one of the reasons I was arguing that you were the ruler. Because your wagon mysteriously fell apart and now people are claiming you are obviously town for no reason.

and you can't say I am not scum hunting simply because I'm pointing at you.


----------



## Shaitra

In reading through everything I've missed, it does stick out to me that Avi isn't posting much at all.  I can understand people's reluctance to post day 1 with the Rosie/Wolf drama thing going on.  But that was resolved at the end of day 1.  So not sure why we aren't seeing more from Avatar.  Definitely leaning scum there.

Wolfsister reads town to me.  Her posts are coming across to me the same way they did in the last  game.

Aye hasn't posted as much as she normally does, but what she has posted seems like her town game.  Leaning town there.

ika is null to me right now.  I have to do some further reading to determine if he's scum or town.

SR is bouncing back and forth between scum and town.  Some posts seem very townlike, but others seem scummy.  More ISO work on her is needed.

Mertex is leaning town, but there is something nagging at me.  Not sure what it is yet.

These reads are gut feels for now.  I have a ton of work to catch up on which is going to include taking things home tonight so I don't know when I will have a chance to finish my reads list and solidify my other reads.


----------



## MathBlade

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> FA_Q2 Math doesn't seem random to me, just apathetic. Perhaps we can draw her out of her funk to see which one of us is right?
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade  Is SR correct? If so, why? Who would be your top scum reads right now?
Click to expand...

Yes I am pretty apathetic. I am dealing with shit IRL and coming back to that fuckery pretty much drained my wanting to post into that game. I consider this a favor but ugh so hard to post.

Wolf/ika likely scum reads. I think we need to lynch a guard to make it easier to lynch ruler later.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> FA_Q2 Math doesn't seem random to me, just apathetic. Perhaps we can draw her out of her funk to see which one of us is right?
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade  Is SR correct? If so, why? Who would be your top scum reads right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am pretty apathetic. I am dealing with shit IRL and coming back to that fuckery pretty much drained my wanting to post into that game. I consider this a favor but ugh so hard to post.
> 
> Wolf/ika likely scum reads. I think we need to lynch a guard to make it easier to lynch ruler later.
Click to expand...


Try forgetting the Day 1 stuff and start from this day on. Staying in the shadows makes you look like one of the scum. Give us reasons as to why you think Wolf and ika are scum. It would help!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*



Because? Not that I disagree.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake 

New deadline?


----------



## Wake

*The current deadline is 10/11/14.

I'll be posting a new VC when I get home.*


----------



## ika

Avatar4321 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titus random.org says you
> for kicks and gigles i would do wolf
> on a more serious note, dont know but dont care
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou not really, i have done that route many times over b/c someone was scum reading me. weather hes right or not has yet to be seen.
> 
> @avi inccorect. gurads know ruler. so i assume as long as the votes arent on ruler the gurads will be more then happy to banwagon anyone thats not them. your lack of scum hunting is backed up by your voteparking and lack of trying to figure out gamestae and reading the actual thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) incorrect about what? I'm the one who started the wagon analysis. It's wolf who was objecting to it until she thought she could use it to lynch me.
> 
> 2) I'm very much aware the guards won't support a lynch of the ruler. It's one of the reasons I was arguing that you were the ruler. Because your wagon mysteriously fell apart and now people are claiming you are obviously town for no reason.
> 
> 3)and you can't say I am not scum hunting simply because I'm pointing at you.
Click to expand...


1) its now a contradictory statement, you say we should uuse it and now your arguing we should not b/c it points towars you. So what is it?

it looks like b/c it points toward you, you instantly have to discard it

2) so you figure ever perosn on me was rebel then? if so justify it. i still advocate my own lynch as long as i get hammer. but you still have yet to answer the question: when i flip rebel who do you suspect next?

3) yes i can and i will, focusing on one person (me) is pointless. i gave you a scnario to work with and you shrug it off. your not even trying to reach out to me you (were) just vote parking me. thats not scum hunting


----------



## Mertex

ika said:


> but more seriously.....
> 
> can anyone legitimately justify their votes on the house lynch outside of "he was snarky/anti-town"?




Hmmmm, Ika just buzzed my scumdar.....what do you mean we lynched House for his "snarky/anti-town" behavior?  Didn't you see the wall of posts I posted indicating that House was protecting/defending Wolf?  Even though it turned out that it wasn't a smart Scum move, but rather a dumb Town move, enough people saw something odd about it to think he was Scum.  Also, his deal to throw a townie under the bus just so that he could get rid of someone that was pushing hard on him as being scum or that he didn't like, was really scummy.

You are either not keeping up with the game because you don't care about the game as you hinted on earlier, or you are scum now trying to sound Town by questioning House's lynch.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
Click to expand...


My gut says Grandma is a good vote for now. It's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I understand. I'm thinking of moving Grandma into FoS territory myself and if Avi wasn't acting so scummy, I'd probably vote Grandma. Similar reasons, mostly gut. That's why I asked you to explain and said I don't disagree.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titus random.org says you
> for kicks and gigles i would do wolf
> on a more serious note, dont know but dont care
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou not really, i have done that route many times over b/c someone was scum reading me. weather hes right or not has yet to be seen.
> 
> @avi inccorect. gurads know ruler. so i assume as long as the votes arent on ruler the gurads will be more then happy to banwagon anyone thats not them. your lack of scum hunting is backed up by your voteparking and lack of trying to figure out gamestae and reading the actual thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) incorrect about what? I'm the one who started the wagon analysis. It's wolf who was objecting to it until she thought she could use it to lynch me.
> 
> 2) I'm very much aware the guards won't support a lynch of the ruler. It's one of the reasons I was arguing that you were the ruler. Because your wagon mysteriously fell apart and now people are claiming you are obviously town for no reason.
> 
> 3)and you can't say I am not scum hunting simply because I'm pointing at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) its now a contradictory statement, you say we should uuse it and now your arguing we should not b/c it points towars you. So what is it?
> 
> it looks like b/c it points toward you, you instantly have to discard it
> 
> 2) so you figure ever perosn on me was rebel then? if so justify it. i still advocate my own lynch as long as i get hammer. but you still have yet to answer the question: when i flip rebel who do you suspect next?
> 
> 3) yes i can and i will, focusing on one person (me) is pointless. i gave you a scnario to work with and you shrug it off. your not even trying to reach out to me you (were) just vote parking me. thats not scum hunting
Click to expand...


Avi is a good player. What he's doing in this game is not his town play at all.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I wish I would of figured out what SR and House were doing sooner. I never would of voted for him if I would of figured this out then. I'm not too happy with myself because most everything I've done this game has benefited scum. So I would not object if you guys went after me for real. It would be another mislynch but damn, there is something wrong with the way I play these games. I did very well endgame as town but this game, I've mostly helped scum and understand why I'm suspicious to some of you. It really has shaken my confidence for sure.




Wolf, if you hadn't changed your vote and voted for House, SR and House might have been successful in getting Scum to vote you off and then me.  House was so  sure you were Town, he knew that when you flipped town, they would not  hesitate to come after me.  You would have given them the opportunity to knock off 2 townies instead of one.  Quit beating yourself over the head with House.  He made scummy moves, maybe due to his being a noob (and all the time I thought it made him look like a really clever Scum).  So losing one townie or losing two, one is better.  I don't think you are the ruler.  The ruler wouldn't be drawing that much attention to himself as you have been.  I don't know why SR can't see that.

I'm still not sure SR is Town, or Ika, based on the fact that he thought we lynched House just for being snarky and anti-town.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> FA_Q2 Math doesn't seem random to me, just apathetic. Perhaps we can draw her out of her funk to see which one of us is right?
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade  Is SR correct? If so, why? Who would be your top scum reads right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am pretty apathetic. I am dealing with shit IRL and coming back to that fuckery pretty much drained my wanting to post into that game. I consider this a favor but ugh so hard to post.
> 
> Wolf/ika likely scum reads. I think we need to lynch a guard to make it easier to lynch ruler later.
Click to expand...


Tempted to vote for Math at this juncture unless she has a damn good reason to scumread ika.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Scum: Avi and FA-playing like they did as scum.

FoS: Grandma and Cafe-their meta is off and they aren't playing their town game at all but not enough to call them scum

Town: ika, Josh, Mertex, Aye

SR: Can't figure out but leaning town, still she's done some scummy shit also, illogical at times, spends time trying to convince me she's town, tunnel vision on me to a weird degree, considering she played with me and town and correctly figured out my alignment 

Shaitra, mathblade, arden-back into null category due to lack of participation-shaitra goes back and forth between town and null, same with arden, math goes between scum and null due to lack of play and making excuses


----------



## MathBlade

1) Wolf's play is very antagonistic (read within rules of game but still antagonistic)
-- Wolf is pretty much seeming to scream over and over X Y and Z because they voted for her. 
-- Wolf is defending ika. Agreed this alone is not a reason to scum read someone but IMO in all likelihood they are likely an aligned pair.

Ika -- anti town is usually his shtick so as a great sister said you have to look at why. I am an easy mislynch. I have become apathetic. He hasn't been posting arguments as to why I am scum.

Last time he was town and tried to tunnel me, he screamed about how I was scum and posted up trolling images.

None of that has occurred. It is just such a weird variation from his normal play.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Agree with being willing to lynch math if Avi doesn't get momentum. She's lurking and then giving reads and votes with no explanation. I'm open here. 

Mertex-I have some guilt when it comes to the House lynch, not worth getting into here but thank you


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> In reading through everything I've missed, it does stick out to me that Avi isn't posting much at all.  I can understand people's reluctance to post day 1 with the Rosie/Wolf drama thing going on.  But that was resolved at the end of day 1.  So not sure why we aren't seeing more from Avatar.  Definitely leaning scum there.
> 
> Wolfsister reads town to me.  Her posts are coming across to me the same way they did in the last  game.
> 
> Aye hasn't posted as much as she normally does, but what she has posted seems like her town game.  Leaning town there.
> 
> ika is null to me right now.  I have to do some further reading to determine if he's scum or town.
> 
> SR is bouncing back and forth between scum and town.  Some posts seem very townlike, but others seem scummy.  More ISO work on her is needed.
> 
> Mertex is leaning town, but there is something nagging at me.  Not sure what it is yet.
> 
> These reads are gut feels for now.  I have a ton of work to catch up on which is going to include taking things home tonight so I don't know when I will have a chance to finish my reads list and solidify my other reads.



Shaitra, if I were Scum I wouldn't have wasted a whole afternoon pouring over House and Wolf's post to try and prove that House was Scum.  It just wouldn't make sense.  Scum doesn't scum hunt other scum.  True that House turned out to be Town, but obviously he didn't come across as Town to enough of us to vote for a lynch on him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh sure, I post that right after math posts something-didn't see it before I posted. I'm not the only one defending ika, SR is too math or did you forget that. 

I'm reading him as town due to his willingness to be lynched, knowing his play was going to be anti-town this game, his speed wagon, his contributions are valid and reasonable, etc. 

Yes, I've been antagonistic this game. So was House and so was Rosie-how did it work out lynching antagonistic people again? 

Exactly.


----------



## ika

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would of figured out what SR and House were doing sooner. I never would of voted for him if I would of figured this out then. I'm not too happy with myself because most everything I've done this game has benefited scum. So I would not object if you guys went after me for real. It would be another mislynch but damn, there is something wrong with the way I play these games. I did very well endgame as town but this game, I've mostly helped scum and understand why I'm suspicious to some of you. It really has shaken my confidence for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, if you hadn't changed your vote and voted for House, SR and House might have been successful in getting Scum to vote you off and then me.  House was so  sure you were Town, he knew that when you flipped town, they would not  hesitate to come after me.  You would have given them the opportunity to knock off 2 townies instead of one.  Quit beating yourself over the head with House.  He made scummy moves, maybe due to his being a noob (and all the time I thought it made him look like a really clever Scum).  So losing one townie or losing two, one is better.  I don't think you are the ruler.  The ruler wouldn't be drawing that much attention to himself as you have been.  I don't know why SR can't see that.
> 
> I'm still not sure SR is Town, or Ika, based on the fact that he thought we lynched House just for being snarky and anti-town.
Click to expand...


how about you give me the post number and i will tear it a new one. i have been overly confident on pllayer before that they were town just to be proven wrong. i have also done the same and be right. it sounds like your just trying to discredit him now. maybe you should listen in on his ideas for once now that he fliped town.


----------



## ika

Mertex said:


> -snip-
> 
> Shaitra, if I were Scum I wouldn't have wasted a whole afternoon pouring over House and Wolf's post to try and prove that House was Scum.  It just wouldn't make sense.  Scum doesn't scum hunt other scum.  True that House turned out to be Town, but obviously he didn't come across as Town to enough of us to vote for a lynch on him.



no in a setup like this scums have every incentive to hunt each other. heck scums hunting other scums is somethign i would call distancing.

scum have trouble scum hunting each other due to the fact they know they are scum. if they want to do it they would bus hardcore


----------



## ika

here it doesnt apply due to the fact gurads only knows king. so its rather easy to fake scum hunting


----------



## Mertex

ika said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would of figured out what SR and House were doing sooner. I never would of voted for him if I would of figured this out then. I'm not too happy with myself because most everything I've done this game has benefited scum. So I would not object if you guys went after me for real. It would be another mislynch but damn, there is something wrong with the way I play these games. I did very well endgame as town but this game, I've mostly helped scum and understand why I'm suspicious to some of you. It really has shaken my confidence for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, if you hadn't changed your vote and voted for House, SR and House might have been successful in getting Scum to vote you off and then me.  House was so  sure you were Town, he knew that when you flipped town, they would not  hesitate to come after me.  You would have given them the opportunity to knock off 2 townies instead of one.  Quit beating yourself over the head with House.  He made scummy moves, maybe due to his being a noob (and all the time I thought it made him look like a really clever Scum).  So losing one townie or losing two, one is better.  I don't think you are the ruler.  The ruler wouldn't be drawing that much attention to himself as you have been.  I don't know why SR can't see that.
> 
> I'm still not sure SR is Town, or Ika, based on the fact that he thought we lynched House just for being snarky and anti-town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you give me the post number and i will tear it a new one. i have been overly confident on pllayer before that they were town just to be proven wrong. i have also done the same and be right. it sounds like your just trying to discredit him now. maybe you should listen in on his ideas for once now that he fliped town.
Click to expand...


Which post number do you want?  The one where I posted the wall of posts that is irrelevant now or the one where you said you couldn't understand House being lynched for just being snarky and anti-town?

I'm going to go fix dinner, so I won't be back for a while.


----------



## ika

more like the one past where he ripped apart his case that you built.

he even pointed out he was not responding to shit case.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> more like the one past where he ripped apart his case that you built.
> 
> he even pointed out he was not responding to shit case.



The posts are probably these: 1121, 1156, 1157, 1171, 1180.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would of figured out what SR and House were doing sooner. I never would of voted for him if I would of figured this out then. I'm not too happy with myself because most everything I've done this game has benefited scum. So I would not object if you guys went after me for real. It would be another mislynch but damn, there is something wrong with the way I play these games. I did very well endgame as town but this game, I've mostly helped scum and understand why I'm suspicious to some of you. It really has shaken my confidence for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, if you hadn't changed your vote and voted for House, SR and House might have been successful in getting Scum to vote you off and then me.  House was so  sure you were Town, he knew that when you flipped town, they would not  hesitate to come after me.  You would have given them the opportunity to knock off 2 townies instead of one.  Quit beating yourself over the head with House.  He made scummy moves, maybe due to his being a noob (and all the time I thought it made him look like a really clever Scum).  So losing one townie or losing two, one is better.  I don't think you are the ruler.  The ruler wouldn't be drawing that much attention to himself as you have been.  I don't know why SR can't see that.
> 
> I'm still not sure SR is Town, or Ika, based on the fact that he thought we lynched House just for being snarky and anti-town.
Click to expand...


Mertex, I will explain to you why you've been extremely wrong tomorrow.

Everyone should do everything in their power to get scum lynched. Low risk anti-town behavior is acceptable. If someone is convinced that Player A is almost certainly scum, Player B appears to be town but would be scum if Player A is town, then House's play makes total sense. No matter what, he gets a scum lynch. In a world with no nightkill, it's one of the few ways to get anything done. You may not agree with his action as being the best, but it doesn't make it scummy. This is what I was trying to explain all of yesterday.

A ruler CAN draw a lot of attention to themselves. They have three people willing to die for them. A lurking ruler is a MUCH bigger danger to their team than an active one. Town can just decide to autolynch lurkers. Town doesn't decide to autolynch actives. The team can become obvious if protecting one lurker over all the others.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> but more seriously.....
> 
> can anyone legitimately justify their votes on the house lynch outside of "he was snarky/anti-town"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Ika just buzzed my scumdar.....what do you mean we lynched House for his "snarky/anti-town" behavior?  Didn't you see the wall of posts I posted indicating that House was protecting/defending Wolf?  Even though it turned out that it wasn't a smart Scum move, but rather a dumb Town move, enough people saw something odd about it to think he was Scum.  Also, his deal to throw a townie under the bus just so that he could get rid of someone that was pushing hard on him as being scum or that he didn't like, was really scummy.
> 
> You are either not keeping up with the game because you don't care about the game as you hinted on earlier, or you are scum now trying to sound Town by questioning House's lynch.
Click to expand...


Actually, House is anything but dumb and his defending me was not dumb. He's town. I'm town. Townblocks are pretty powerful. ika's defense of House also is another reason for me to townread ika Yes, scum will defend town and other scum when it helps them and will also go after town or scum as well, but when town works together, that's when scum is in trouble as game 5 clearly showed at the end there. It does not make House dumb town but smart town.

I only voted for him when he swore I was town and made a deal with SR who I thought was scummy to lynch someone he thought was town to get at someone else who was in no way shape or form guarantee'd to be lynched or scum. You are playing your town game right now so I think it would of resulted in a lynch of 2 townies. I was wrong to vote for him and help lynch him. So now I'm going to look at what he said and his reads so he can help us even when he's not here. BTW-they were pretty much the same as mine regarding Avi and FA and several others.


----------



## ScarletRage

Oh and I just saw Math's "reason" for scumreading ika. It's insanely stupid and weak. Wolf defended ika and therefore must be scum. Math's been around the block enough to know that scum can whiteknight.

*Vote: Mathblade*

Pretty clear Math's intent is to stop townblocks from forming because townblocks would be deadly to her wincon.


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> here it doesnt apply due to the fact gurads only knows king. so its rather easy to fake scum hunting


 
well you would be an expert at fake scum hunting this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> here it doesnt apply due to the fact gurads only knows king. so its rather easy to fake scum hunting


 
well you would be an expert at fake scum hunting this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

I have no clue what that posted three times


----------



## Avatar4321

I have no clue what that posted three times


----------



## ika

but im not?

im just not doing jack shit


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Oh and I just saw Math's "reason" for scumreading ika. It's insanely stupid and weak. Wolf defended ika and therefore must be scum. Math's been around the block enough to know that scum can whiteknight.
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Pretty clear Math's intent is to stop townblocks from forming because townblocks would be deadly to her wincon.



What gets me is Math wanted House lynched. House flipped town. Now she says Wolf is scum. At the beginning of the game, she was saying SR is town, Wolf is scum if ika is town and if ika is scum, then wolf is town. Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Here she's voting for Wolf, after agreeing with SR. Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 68 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

SR, do you still believe Wolf is scum? Earlier you said you thought she was the ruler here  Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and here Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

If Wolf gets lynched and flips town, it definitely wouldn't look good for Math.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*VOTE: FA*

House votes FA

Then, both Mertex and Arden vote House, Wolf then asks why FA is not voting SR, since that is his top scum read, then Avatar wonders why Wolf is defending House, implies she is scum.

Mathblade comes in calling House scum shortly after his vote for FA. Scarlet votes FA. Wolfsister states FA is being a hypocrite and Avatar defends FA (853)

*FA may be King*
Math (guard)
Mertex ??? possible guard
Avatar (guard) ( avatar is playing his scum question and answer game this time around, not his FOSing and normal town game with reasoning and wifom at times.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
Click to expand...



Why Grandma? I have no read on her except she was TSO! who was not playing. The thing that could suck is TSO was the King and could not or did not play, thereby throwing the whole game. I was looking for some pattern where player seemed to defend another player even if not stating such, thus my  vote for FA  as of now. I suppose its possible for a usurper role for Grandma,  but I've got my eye on someone else for that slot for the time being.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma? I have no read on her except she was TSO! who was not playing. The thing that could suck is TSO was the King and could not or did not play, thereby throwing the whole game. I was looking for some pattern where player seemed to defend another player even if not stating such, thus my  vote for FA  as of now. I suppose its possible for a usurper role for Grandma,  but I've got my eye on someone else for that slot for the time being.
Click to expand...


It's mostly my suspicions of tso and gut. 

I strongly agree with you about FA and would have no problem voting for him. He and Avi are totally playing their scum game.

I would vote math too. Like I said, Grandma's mostly gut from her replace in posts.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Aye, I do believe Wolf has a decent chance of being ruler. I also believing tunnelling does me nothing.

avatar, ika sucks very badly as scum. I would be very shocked if this was his scumgame.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @Aye, I do believe Wolf has a decent chance of being ruler. I also believing tunnelling does me nothing.
> 
> avatar, ika sucks very badly as scum. I would be very shocked if this was his scumgame.




Well, I have to ask here, you said you all discussed pregame stuff over Skype prior to game start. Is any of his game behavior following how he said he might play if town? If it is not and is the opposite, then he may be scum.

I would have the same questions for IKA since he vote parked you game start.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> *VOTE: FA*
> 
> House votes FA
> 
> Then, both Mertex and Arden vote House, Wolf then asks why FA is not voting SR, since that is his top scum read, then Avatar wonders why Wolf is defending House, implies she is scum.
> 
> Mathblade comes in calling House scum shortly after his vote for FA. Scarlet votes FA. Wolfsister states FA is being a hypocrite and Avatar defends FA (853)
> 
> *FA may be King*
> Math (guard)
> Mertex ??? possible guard
> Avatar (guard) ( avatar is playing his scum question and answer game this time around, not his FOSing and normal town game with reasoning and wifom at times.



Then let's get a guard out in Mathblade and come back handle the next person after we remove Math.


----------



## ScarletRage

I think FA is town but let's get everyone agreeing on a person being scum and vote them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wouldn't it be prudent not to waste any votes if we believe FA to be king, so we can have votes to find the usurper?


----------



## ika

titus, whos upsuper in this game?


----------



## ika

anyone ever head of loaded questions? i suggest everyone tires it right now


----------



## ika

also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?



Um........


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> titus, whos upsuper in this game?



Let's find a scum and find out. My gut says Avatar given he was on every wagon. Given the number of townies we are down, I would expect usurper to townside as a scumsweep is not in their interest. So I haven't been hunting that as hard. I don't really care about Usurper until we get the ruler.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?



Great now we can bus our buddies. Let's start with Math and then lynch Wolf the ruler and be epic gamethrowers.

[/troll]


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........
Click to expand...


Cafe, ika is the biggest troll ever. He SHOULD have been the one teaching you about gambiting not me. He'll gambit all day long and twice in a day if he can.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?



The only reason I can see for a post like this is to protect your king... FA?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I can see for a post like this is to protect your king... FA?
Click to expand...


You're tunnelling. Stop it. Stop it now. There is no rational connection here. ika is a troll. We've played for years. Trolling is his towntell.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, ika is the biggest troll ever. He SHOULD have been the one teaching you about gambiting not me. He'll gambit all day long and twice in a day if he can.
Click to expand...


So he is town saying he is a guard? Why would he do that?

Your waffling on him was suspect to me. Only reason I can see for a gambit like that would be to protect a king or because he is tired of the game, so he would out himself.

Tell me how this gambit would help town? ( PS you should ask the mods to change your name to Titus, I like it better.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I can see for a post like this is to protect your king... FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're tunnelling. Stop it. Stop it now. There is no rational connection here. ika is a troll. We've played for years. Trolling is his towntell.
Click to expand...



Well, unfortunately, I had you pegged as usurper before this "troll" move by IKA. 

Explain to me why he would troll like that, seriously?


----------



## ika

why are you asking her when you should be asking me.

im asking a loaded question.

titus can you explain what loaded questions are. i think you can explain that better then i can


----------



## ika

here let me do it to you:

how is that scum pm by wake treating you?

how do you answer?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> here let me do it to you:
> 
> how is that scum pm by wake treating you?
> 
> how do you answer?



Pretty good scumbuddy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> why are you asking her when you should be asking me.
> 
> im asking a loaded question.
> 
> titus can you explain what loaded questions are. i think you can explain that better then i can




1. I asked you a question earlier. When the two of you were chatting over Skype about game play, is she playing as she stated she might if scum? Last game scum gave up their partners and or their opposing scum team.

2. Are you scum? What kind of gambit would this be for your to bus someone you believe to be scum, by calling yourself scum??


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> here let me do it to you:
> 
> how is that scum pm by wake treating you?
> 
> how do you answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good scumbuddy.
Click to expand...


I really don't understand what you all are doing. Giving up?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Strange, all this started with me voting FA and giving my reasons.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, ika is the biggest troll ever. He SHOULD have been the one teaching you about gambiting not me. He'll gambit all day long and twice in a day if he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he is town saying he is a guard? Why would he do that?
> 
> Your waffling on him was suspect to me. Only reason I can see for a gambit like that would be to protect a king or because he is tired of the game, so he would out himself.
> 
> Tell me how this gambit would help town? ( PS you should ask the mods to change your name to Titus, I like it better.
Click to expand...


I don't get how half of ika's gambits work but this one I do get. Unfortunately, if I explain it, it effectively ruins his gambit. He's already told me what he is doing and I'll explain the Slayer's gambit when he's ready or you can read the wiki.


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you asking her when you should be asking me.
> 
> im asking a loaded question.
> 
> titus can you explain what loaded questions are. i think you can explain that better then i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I asked you a question earlier. When the two of you were chatting over Skype about game play, is she playing as she stated she might if scum? Last game scum gave up their partners and or their opposing scum team.
> 
> 2. Are you scum? What kind of gambit would this be for your to bus someone you believe to be scum, by calling yourself scum??
Click to expand...


1) im not sure if i understand the first one. but regarding the convo, we talked about it before the game begand and we talked about how satisticly its better to just randomly lynch players then to legit scum/town hunt in this.

2) again wording is confusing here? but no im not scum. as titus said im running a slayers gambit and another one under that. if i told you what my gambit was it would defeat the purpous of it


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, ika is the biggest troll ever. He SHOULD have been the one teaching you about gambiting not me. He'll gambit all day long and twice in a day if he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he is town saying he is a guard? Why would he do that?
> 
> Your waffling on him was suspect to me. Only reason I can see for a gambit like that would be to protect a king or because he is tired of the game, so he would out himself.
> 
> Tell me how this gambit would help town? ( PS you should ask the mods to change your name to Titus, I like it better.
Click to expand...

How do I ask the mods to change my name?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, ika is the biggest troll ever. He SHOULD have been the one teaching you about gambiting not me. He'll gambit all day long and twice in a day if he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he is town saying he is a guard? Why would he do that?
> 
> Your waffling on him was suspect to me. Only reason I can see for a gambit like that would be to protect a king or because he is tired of the game, so he would out himself.
> 
> Tell me how this gambit would help town? ( PS you should ask the mods to change your name to Titus, I like it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get how half of ika's gambits work but this one I do get. Unfortunately, if I explain it, it effectively ruins his gambit. He's already told me what he is doing and I'll explain the Slayer's gambit when he's ready or you can read the wiki.
Click to expand...



Yes, I saw where he said he was playing "luckylee slayer _gambit"._  However, that was in response to your questioning him on his stating he was not playing the game or posting and using his 60 percent win ratio game play.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you asking her when you should be asking me.
> 
> im asking a loaded question.
> 
> titus can you explain what loaded questions are. i think you can explain that better then i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I asked you a question earlier. When the two of you were chatting over Skype about game play, is she playing as she stated she might if scum? Last game scum gave up their partners and or their opposing scum team.
> 
> 2. Are you scum? What kind of gambit would this be for your to bus someone you believe to be scum, by calling yourself scum??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) im not sure if i understand the first one. but regarding the convo, we talked about it before the game begand and we talked about how satisticly its better to just randomly lynch players then to legit scum/town hunt in this.
> 
> 2) again wording is confusing here? but no im not scum. as titus said im running a slayers gambit and another one under that. if i told you what my gambit was it would defeat the purpous of it
Click to expand...


I thoroughly disagreed with point 1. ika lost that point with the group by never championing that point in game. He's just flat out wrong though.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, ika is the biggest troll ever. He SHOULD have been the one teaching you about gambiting not me. He'll gambit all day long and twice in a day if he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he is town saying he is a guard? Why would he do that?
> 
> Your waffling on him was suspect to me. Only reason I can see for a gambit like that would be to protect a king or because he is tired of the game, so he would out himself.
> 
> Tell me how this gambit would help town? ( PS you should ask the mods to change your name to Titus, I like it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do I ask the mods to change my name?
Click to expand...


PM one of them, as Avatar, I have seen other members do it, then it is announced Scarlet rage is now Titus..


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> also titus: how does it feel to be a scum buddy with me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, ika is the biggest troll ever. He SHOULD have been the one teaching you about gambiting not me. He'll gambit all day long and twice in a day if he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he is town saying he is a guard? Why would he do that?
> 
> Your waffling on him was suspect to me. Only reason I can see for a gambit like that would be to protect a king or because he is tired of the game, so he would out himself.
> 
> Tell me how this gambit would help town? ( PS you should ask the mods to change your name to Titus, I like it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get how half of ika's gambits work but this one I do get. Unfortunately, if I explain it, it effectively ruins his gambit. He's already told me what he is doing and I'll explain the Slayer's gambit when he's ready or you can read the wiki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw where he said he was playing "luckylee slayer _gambit"._  However, that was in response to your questioning him on his stating he was not playing the game or posting and using his 60 percent win ratio game play.
Click to expand...


That question to me is part of the same gambit. Read the wiki. Slayer's gambit. That or vote and tunnel him. Force him to claim it. The latter is preferable in some ways.


----------



## ika

oh that part about lycklee?

thats still in game hes another player form another site who i play with.


----------



## ika

the convo we had was about the 60% winrate thing


----------



## Mertex

ika said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Shaitra, if I were Scum I wouldn't have wasted a whole afternoon pouring over House and Wolf's post to try and prove that House was Scum.  It just wouldn't make sense.  Scum doesn't scum hunt other scum.  True that House turned out to be Town, but obviously he didn't come across as Town to enough of us to vote for a lynch on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no in a setup like this scums have every incentive to hunt each other. heck scums hunting other scums is somethign i would call distancing.
> 
> scum have trouble scum hunting each other due to the fact they know they are scum. if they want to do it they would bus hardcore
Click to expand...


Hunt maybe, but try to present their scum find to be voted off, seems unlikely to me.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Shaitra, if I were Scum I wouldn't have wasted a whole afternoon pouring over House and Wolf's post to try and prove that House was Scum.  It just wouldn't make sense.  Scum doesn't scum hunt other scum.  True that House turned out to be Town, but obviously he didn't come across as Town to enough of us to vote for a lynch on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no in a setup like this scums have every incentive to hunt each other. heck scums hunting other scums is somethign i would call distancing.
> 
> scum have trouble scum hunting each other due to the fact they know they are scum. if they want to do it they would bus hardcore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunt maybe, but try to present their scum find to be voted off, seems unlikely to me.
Click to expand...

Rephrase please? I do not understand.


----------



## Mertex

ika said:


> here it doesnt apply due to the fact gurads only knows king. so its rather easy to fake scum hunting



Taking down the post numbers after analyzing the comment to decide whether it sounds scummy or not, then taking the time to arrange them into a post doesn't seem easy to me, in fact it wasn't easy at all.  If I was Scum I would just stay away and then post comments that don't have anything to do with anything that is helpful in finding scum.  There seem to be quite a few of those comments.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> here it doesnt apply due to the fact gurads only knows king. so its rather easy to fake scum hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking down the post numbers after analyzing the comment to decide whether it sounds scummy or not, then taking the time to arrange them into a post doesn't seem easy to me, in fact it wasn't easy at all.  If I was Scum I would just stay away and then post comments that don't have anything to do with anything that is helpful in finding scum.  There seem to be quite a few of those comments.
Click to expand...


The point there is that is normally a towntell but scum must scumhunt as well but for the ruler. Scum guards must find out who not to lynch.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I have no clue what that posted three times



ISeveral of your posts have double posted.   Maybe you're hitting the post reply without realizing it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> here let me do it to you:
> 
> how is that scum pm by wake treating you?
> 
> how do you answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good scumbuddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't understand what you all are doing. Giving up?
Click to expand...


Sheesh................................................I should of used a sarcasm tag.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma? I have no read on her except she was TSO! who was not playing. The thing that could suck is TSO was the King and could not or did not play, thereby throwing the whole game. I was looking for some pattern where player seemed to defend another player even if not stating such, thus my  vote for FA  as of now. I suppose its possible for a usurper role for Grandma,  but I've got my eye on someone else for that slot for the time being.
Click to expand...


I would think that the Usurper would vote for anyone since his objective is to kill the king, guards and town (at least all but one).....since Grandma has only voted once and TSO only voted once, it doesn't seem likely to me that she would be the Usurper.  I'm also thinking of someone else for that role but I don't have enough info yet.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma? I have no read on her except she was TSO! who was not playing. The thing that could suck is TSO was the King and could not or did not play, thereby throwing the whole game. I was looking for some pattern where player seemed to defend another player even if not stating such, thus my  vote for FA  as of now. I suppose its possible for a usurper role for Grandma,  but I've got my eye on someone else for that slot for the time being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think that the Usurper would vote for anyone since his objective is to kill the king, guards and town (at least all but one).....since Grandma has only voted once and TSO only voted once, it doesn't seem likely to me that she would be the Usurper.  I'm also thinking of someone else for that role but I don't have enough info yet.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't think the Usurper would vote for anyone (well unless I'm wrong and ika is because that's his town strategy). That might as well be hanging a neon sign.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I haven't see Cafe or Grandma do much yet either.
> 
> Too many lurkers this game make it difficult.



This is my first time replacing in. I did read along, but I didn't take notes. 
 Unfortunately that doesn't matter because there was so much drama going on that several players stopped posting and the ones that did post were fighting each other instead of scumhunting.

So this Day 3 is basically Day 1. I don't know who's who.



Josh_B said:


> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*



I'm Town/Rebel, Josh. 

Don't vote new, vote Scum.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gut says Grandma is a good vote for now. It's kind of hard to explain.
Click to expand...


You should try Alka-Seltzer. Or some nice Greek yoghurt. 

Your gut is wrong.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I understand. I'm thinking of moving Grandma into FoS territory myself and if Avi wasn't acting so scummy, I'd probably vote Grandma. Similar reasons, mostly gut. That's why I asked you to explain and said I don't disagree.



I'm curious. Why vote for me?


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Shaitra, if I were Scum I wouldn't have wasted a whole afternoon pouring over House and Wolf's post to try and prove that House was Scum.  It just wouldn't make sense.  Scum doesn't scum hunt other scum.  True that House turned out to be Town, but obviously he didn't come across as Town to enough of us to vote for a lynch on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no in a setup like this scums have every incentive to hunt each other. heck scums hunting other scums is somethign i would call distancing.
> 
> scum have trouble scum hunting each other due to the fact they know they are scum. if they want to do it they would bus hardcore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunt maybe, but try to present their scum find to be voted off, seems unlikely to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rephrase please? I do not understand.
Click to expand...


Ika said it was easy for Scum to hunt scum, calling it distancing, and my response to it is, yes, I can understand that scumA would act hostile to ScumB in order to make it look like they are not working together, however, I don't think ScumA would go so far as to present all kinds of scummy info on ScumB and then start a wagon on ScumB or encourage a wagon on ScumB.  It would defeat their purpose if ScumA then got ScumB lynched.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> *VOTE: FA*
> 
> House votes FA
> 
> Then, both Mertex and Arden vote House, Wolf then asks why FA is not voting SR, since that is his top scum read, then Avatar wonders why Wolf is defending House, implies she is scum.
> 
> Mathblade comes in calling House scum shortly after his vote for FA. Scarlet votes FA. Wolfsister states FA is being a hypocrite and Avatar defends FA (853)
> 
> *FA may be King*
> Math (guard)
> Mertex ??? possible guard
> Avatar (guard) ( avatar is playing his scum question and answer game this time around, not his FOSing and normal town game with reasoning and wifom at times.



^ ^ ^
This.

I like the reasoning here, I was already looking at Avi and Mertex since their play is off.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Oh and I just saw Math's "reason" for scumreading ika. It's insanely stupid and weak. Wolf defended ika and therefore must be scum. Math's been around the block enough to know that scum can whiteknight.
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Pretty clear Math's intent is to stop townblocks from forming because townblocks would be deadly to her wincon.


...I don't play for town blocks. I play to lynch scum. This is the second time you have used this exact argument and both times you were wrong about me. Please just stop the bullshit.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> here it doesnt apply due to the fact gurads only knows king. so its rather easy to fake scum hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking down the post numbers after analyzing the comment to decide whether it sounds scummy or not, then taking the time to arrange them into a post doesn't seem easy to me, in fact it wasn't easy at all.  If I was Scum I would just stay away and then post comments that don't have anything to do with anything that is helpful in finding scum.  There seem to be quite a few of those comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point there is that is normally a towntell but scum must scumhunt as well but for the ruler. *Scum guards must find out who not to lynch.*
Click to expand...


I agree, but I don't think Scum would go to unnecessary work/trouble to set up someone they think is Scum too.  Maybe someone they think is Town, but to try and set up one on their own team doesn't make sense to me.

Scum Guards know who the ruler is, they are going to discourage any negative comments made on their ruler to preclude his being lynched.  However, other than the ruler, guards only have to be concerned about other guards, they don't know who the other guards are and don't want to unnecessarily lynch another guard.  That is why this game is so freaking hard.  Damn Wake!


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's mostly my suspicions of tso and gut.
> 
> I strongly agree with you about FA and would have no problem voting for him. He and Avi are totally playing their scum game.
> 
> I would vote math too. Like I said, Grandma's mostly gut from her replace in posts.



R/L has me worn out, I'm too tired to be very mean right now. Plus the MS players don't seem to like USMB drama. (Maybe I should do a mini bastard game in the FZ to break them in properly!  )

Evidently TSO was buried up to his eyeballs in schoolwork and didn't have time to post.

I'm not 100% sold on FA, but I can go along with an Avi vote. He's angry this Game.

* unvote
vote: Avatar*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex, that's why I call out people sometimes in things I ask. I try to get those that don't post much, in hopes it'll somehow help us. Those that keep hiding in the shadows by not saying much are the ones that could have the most to stay quiet about.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> here it doesnt apply due to the fact gurads only knows king. so its rather easy to fake scum hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking down the post numbers after analyzing the comment to decide whether it sounds scummy or not, then taking the time to arrange them into a post doesn't seem easy to me, in fact it wasn't easy at all.  If I was Scum I would just stay away and then post comments that don't have anything to do with anything that is helpful in finding scum.  There seem to be quite a few of those comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point there is that is normally a towntell but scum must scumhunt as well but for the ruler. *Scum guards must find out who not to lynch.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but I don't think Scum would go to unnecessary work/trouble to set up someone they think is Scum too.  Maybe someone they think is Town, but to try and set up one on their own team doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Scum Guards know who the ruler is, they are going to discourage any negative comments made on their ruler to preclude his being lynched.  However, other than the ruler, guards only have to be concerned about other guards, they don't know who the other guards are and don't want to unnecessarily lynch another guard.  That is why this game is so freaking hard.  Damn Wake!
Click to expand...


Scum will bus their ruler to a minor extent but not bus so severely. Look, so and so cannot be the ruler... they were voted so much is the argument. All the while, they KNOW that they will prevent the ruler from being lynched.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma? I have no read on her except she was TSO! who was not playing. The thing that could suck is TSO was the King and could not or did not play, thereby throwing the whole game. I was looking for some pattern where player seemed to defend another player even if not stating such, thus my  vote for FA  as of now. I suppose its possible for a usurper role for Grandma,  but I've got my eye on someone else for that slot for the time being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think that the Usurper would vote for anyone since his objective is to kill the king, guards and town (at least all but one).....since Grandma has only voted once and TSO only voted once, it doesn't seem likely to me that she would be the Usurper.  I'm also thinking of someone else for that role but I don't have enough info yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think the Usurper would vote for anyone (well unless I'm wrong and ika is because that's his town strategy). That might as well be hanging a neon sign.
Click to expand...


Well, maybe if he thinks that the person will get lynched without his help, but it benefits the Usurper to get everyone killed, so why wouldn't he vote or hammer to insure it if someone is hanging at -1 vote to be lynched?  But you may be right.  Didn't Wolf or Ika hang at -1 for quite a while and nobody hammered?  I took my vote off him on D1 because I had only voted him during the RVS time, and I was afraid that someone would hammer and I didn't have the feeling at that time that he was Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma? I have no read on her except she was TSO! who was not playing. The thing that could suck is TSO was the King and could not or did not play, thereby throwing the whole game. I was looking for some pattern where player seemed to defend another player even if not stating such, thus my  vote for FA  as of now. I suppose its possible for a usurper role for Grandma,  but I've got my eye on someone else for that slot for the time being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think that the Usurper would vote for anyone since his objective is to kill the king, guards and town (at least all but one).....since Grandma has only voted once and TSO only voted once, it doesn't seem likely to me that she would be the Usurper.  I'm also thinking of someone else for that role but I don't have enough info yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think the Usurper would vote for anyone (well unless I'm wrong and ika is because that's his town strategy). That might as well be hanging a neon sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe if he thinks that the person will get lynched without his help, but it benefits the Usurper to get everyone killed, so why wouldn't he vote or hammer to insure it if someone is hanging at -1 vote to be lynched?  But you may be right.  Didn't Wolf or Ika hang at -1 for quite a while and nobody hammered?  I took my vote off him on D1 because I had only voted him during the RVS time, and I was afraid that someone would hammer and I didn't have the feeling at that time that he was Scum.
Click to expand...


Ika was as L-2, never L-1 because he said he would hammer himself. I was never at L-1. I think L-2 at one point and definitely L-3 a few times. 

No one ever finishes me off.


----------



## ika

if we can get you to l-1 i will finish you off. you know what helps this case? a good old fasion selfvote


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, well if they get me to L-2, I'll self vote and you can hammer.

How about that ika?


----------



## ika

works for me


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, well if they get me to L-2, I'll self vote and you can hammer.
> 
> How about that ika?




I think we should get FA to L-1 and let IKA hammer.   Then we only have to worry about the usurper if I am right.


----------



## Grandma

ika said:


> if we can get you to l-1 i will finish you off. you know what helps this case? a good old fasion selfvote





Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, well if they get me to L-2, I'll self vote and you can hammer.
> 
> How about that ika?





ika said:


> works for me


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we can get you to l-1 i will finish you off. you know what helps this case? a good old fasion selfvote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well if they get me to L-2, I'll self vote and you can hammer.
> 
> How about that ika?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ika wants to hammer someone so bad I'm just trying to help him out.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.1*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (3): *_★Arden, Wolfsister77, Grandma_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1): *_Avatar4321_
*CafeAuLait (0):
FA_Q2 (1): *_CafeAuLait_
*Grandma (1): *_Josh_B_
*ika (0):
Josh_B (0): 
Mathblade (1): *_ScarletRage _
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0): 
Shaitra (0): 
Wolfsister77 (1): *_Mathblade_

*Not Voting (5): *_FA_Q2, Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, ika,_


*~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/11/14, @10PM Central.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip​


----------



## Mertex

My reads have changed.

SR - I still feel that she's a guard or usurper, but she flits around changes around too much.   Null

Shaitra - Still too quiet, may be the ruler.  Still not getting enough info to vote for her.  Null

FA_Q2 - hasn't posted much, thought he was town but he's leaning scum to me.  Scum guard.

Avatar - still too cautious, not posting much, could be ruler or a guard.  Scum

JoshB - He's open to reasoning of others, gives good Town advice.  Town

Ika - Thought he was town but the fact that he didn't know why we voted House off, made me dubious.  Leaning Scum.

Aye - Town

Cafe - I thought she was Town, don't have enough to go on.  Null

Wolf - Thought she was the ruler, but House flipping Town blasted that thought.  Town

Arden - Had thought she was Town, some of her comments have me confused.  Null

Mathblade - Also thought she was Town, but I'm not sure ATM.

I thought TSO! was the ruler, but since Grandma replaced him, I don't have enough info.  Null


----------



## Wolfsister77

Does anyone not have Avi as scum on their lists? LOL


----------



## Mertex

Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks so.

*Vote:Avatar*


----------



## ika

hey 2 more votes untill i can hammer him


----------



## ScarletRage

No avatar wagon is too easy. I officially do not like it.

We have Math who people are ignoring though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> No avatar wagon is too easy. I officially do not like it.
> 
> We have Math who people are ignoring though.



Oops, you just showed your hand. Guard protecting her fearless ruler. Way to go. LOL


----------



## Josh_B

Well my scum hunting didn't work, so now I have to try a new way. 

*Vote: CafeAuLait*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Well my scum hunting didn't work, so now I have to try a new way.
> 
> *Vote: CafeAuLait*



Are you protecting FA?


----------



## ika

i tot endorse avatar wagon as well


----------



## ika

my mood has now becomes 100% troll mode.............


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> No avatar wagon is too easy. I officially do not like it.
> 
> We have Math who people are ignoring though.



We can only vote off 1 Scum at a time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> No avatar wagon is too easy. I officially do not like it.
> 
> We have Math who people are ignoring though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can only vote off 1 Scum at a time.
Click to expand...



Unless we hit the freaking king, then JACKPOT!!!!    I think Avi is scum too I have this niggling doubt since we always vote him off, but his meta is off. It is his scum question game and now his analysis town game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

now = not his analysis game, gahhhh


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> i tot endorse avatar wagon as well


 
course you do. Other than mertex and grandma the whole wagon id people I've been challenging or suspecting.


----------



## ika

does it help i tot endorse my own wagon as well? or anyones for that matter?


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> No avatar wagon is too easy. I officially do not like it.
> 
> We have Math who people are ignoring though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can only vote off 1 Scum at a time.
Click to expand...

 
not if we get the ruler. But as you guys look like your leaning toward me I doubt you are going to get one scum let alone the ruler anytime soon.

considering I've only been scum twice and tried to dominate the conversation the fact that you think this game is a scum game when I told you all before the roles were given that I wasn't going to be on as much, you would think it might dawn on you that I am not scum.

so yeah from dealing with a bunch of people who don't listen and enough crap in real life, I'm a bit annoyed to watch the rebels get manipulated so easily.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi, you are welcome to show your townieness by giving reads and last words like any good townie will do when they are close to a lynch. Like I did, when Aye asked me to when I was at L-2. 

Or opinions of the gamestate or anything like you usually do in your town games? 

All you've done is be defensive and irritable and way too careful. Like scum Avi said in his QT-that he wouldn't get too involved in the game or it could backfire.


----------



## Grandma

I have to agree with what Wolf said, Avi. 

Your gameplay is way off, even accounting for R/L issues.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my scum hunting didn't work, so now I have to try a new way.
> 
> *Vote: CafeAuLait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you protecting FA?
Click to expand...


No. Wagon the sh__ out of him.


----------



## FA_Q2

I happen to agree with the case that has been built up against Avi.  He seems a likely scum at this point and everyone is getting the same feeling.

Avi has been adding very little in the way of scum hunting but asking a lot of questions that dont really help us at all.  I can go along with his wagon.

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my scum hunting didn't work, so now I have to try a new way.
> 
> *Vote: CafeAuLait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you protecting FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Wagon the sh__ out of him.
Click to expand...


Avi is already wagoned so if anyone wants to start a counter, feel free. It would provide good analysis regardless.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi is now at L-2.


----------



## ika

*glares at impending l-1*


----------



## Josh_B

unvote

*VOTE: FA_Q2*

This can fast wagon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> unvote
> 
> *VOTE: FA_Q2*
> 
> This can fast wagon.



I'm tempted to vote here also. He disappears, then comes in and jumps on wagons. Yep, he's suspicious. A wagon here for is an excellent idea.


----------



## Josh_B

It should be obvious that the wagons against town are being padded by scum. 
Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons. 

FA_Q2 has always been suspect but this looks like that padding.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, let's wagon them both.

*Vote: FA-Q2*


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA=3 votes

Avi=5 votes

7 needed to lynch.

Sorry ika. I want to see what happens here. These are my top 2 suspects.


----------



## FA_Q2

Josh_B said:


> It should be obvious that the wagons against town are being padded by scum.
> Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons.
> 
> FA_Q2 has always been suspect but this looks like that padding.


Remind me again how many towniees I have lynched.

Oh, thats right.
0


----------



## Avatar4321

I've given my reads. That hasn't been good enough for you. What's mode is I've actually been voting for people I find suspicious instead of just fighting everyone in pointless battles.


----------



## Avatar4321

fine. *Vote* *fa*

I'm not self voting but don't be surprised if we hit another rebel


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA=4 votes

Avi=4 votes


----------



## Josh_B

FA_Q2 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be obvious that the wagons against town are being padded by scum.
> Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons.
> 
> FA_Q2 has always been suspect but this looks like that padding.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me again how many towniees I have lynched.
> 
> Oh, thats right.
> 0
Click to expand...


Show me how that matters
Show me how you've done any type of information gathering
Tell me about the relationship between you, Wolf, and Avatar as it relates to this game.


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar lynch is wolfsister's baby. Show me an area where you think Wolfsister might be town, and you don't mind following her on the Avatar lynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA does not think I'm town and never has. I'm not sure but I think I'm the only one he's voted for except for Avi right now. He wasn't on House lynch or the Rosie lynch.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA does not think I'm town and never has. I'm not sure but I think I'm the only one he's voted for except for Avi right now. He wasn't on House lynch or the Rosie lynch.



Don't answer for him. Let the question sit until he answers it.


----------



## ScarletRage

I feel utterly useless. Unless I draw a scum PM, I should just utterly give up playing.


----------



## ScarletRage

I'll just be over here if and when people actually want to lynch scum.

You know, Wolf, Josh B, Mathblade... those people.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> I'll just be over here if and when people actually want to lynch scum.
> 
> You know, Wolf, Josh B, Mathblade... those people.



You don't think Avi or FA are Scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh for crying out loud. SR, you are the one that wanted two people chained up and wagoned.  Well, here they are. 

The problem with you is, they aren't the people you want but they are suspect by many of us. 

Another problem you have is your constant scumread of me all game which is dead wrong. You'll find out sooner or later. 

You are too stubborn about your reads. Josh_b isn't suspected by very many except you. It's just random.

Your reads are off this game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> I'll just be over here if and when people actually want to lynch scum.
> 
> You know, Wolf, Josh B, Mathblade... those people.




I must have missed your read on Josh as scum.

In post 1419, a little earlier today, you wanted to pair Avatar up with someone as scum. So your post here is very confusing to me.


----------



## ika

titus if your going to be useless at least do somethign to amuse me: do a selfvote


----------



## CaféAuLait

As a matter of fact the last time you mentioned Josh, you said he was your biggest town read. So, yeah, I am confused.

Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 42 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> titus if your going to be useless at least do somethign to amuse me: do a selfvote



IKA, what is your take here? You have played with Titus before, do you still think she is scum? Or has your read changed throughout the game?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just be over here if and when people actually want to lynch scum.
> 
> You know, Wolf, Josh B, Mathblade... those people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed your read on Josh as scum.
> 
> In post 1419, a little earlier today, you wanted to pair Avatar up with someone as scum. So your post here is very confusing to me.
Click to expand...


You've missed quite a bit since House's flip. Josh wanted to lynch me despite being wrong on House and we had that out a few pages. If you can't find it, I'll grab specific posts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just be over here if and when people actually want to lynch scum.
> 
> You know, Wolf, Josh B, Mathblade... those people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed your read on Josh as scum.
> 
> In post 1419, a little earlier today, you wanted to pair Avatar up with someone as scum. So your post here is very confusing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've missed quite a bit since House's flip. Josh wanted to lynch me despite being wrong on House and we had that out a few pages. If you can't find it, I'll grab specific posts.
Click to expand...



Maybe I did, I just searched your name with Josh's name. Perhaps you did not specifically say Josh in your post when reading?


----------



## ScarletRage

Cafe, while I commonly address people by post. Occasionally I don't. A search won't find every post. For instance, you were talking to me in #1577 but you didn't actually reference me by name.


----------



## ScarletRage

Look at Page 71, it starts at about post 1401. There's a few posts by Grandma but watch the interaction between me and Josh. Should explain my flip on him. Josh has a post where he quotes the relevant posts. That includes why I think he's scummy.


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus if your going to be useless at least do somethign to amuse me: do a selfvote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKA, what is your take here? You have played with Titus before, do you still think she is scum? Or has your read changed throughout the game?
Click to expand...


still scum, i would of figured by now that she would of solved the game.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, I pretty much have solved the game. Did you see my list of scumreads for you to sheep?


----------



## MathBlade

* Vote MathBlade *

Wolf, Ika, SR, Avi or FA but not both

Quick phone post not much time to elaborate sorry.


----------



## MathBlade

And yes the vote me is intentional so we either lynch me or move the fuck on and quit bringing up pointless bullshit. I am town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> And yes the vote me is intentional so we either lynch me or move the fuck on and quit bringing up pointless bullshit. I am town.




Ok then vote one of the wagons if you are town. Why vote yourself when there are two wagons going, esp two on people you have a scum read on. This self voting makes no sense at this point Math. Just my two cents.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Cafe, while I commonly address people by post. Occasionally I don't. A search won't find every post. For instance, you were talking to me in #1577 but you didn't actually reference me by name.




Yes, I realize that and I see where josh said he was going to vote you after  house. I just did not recall your scum reading him since then. 


Can you give me your reasons why you think josh is scum?


----------



## Shaitra

This game is definitely confusing.  I believe I already mentioned that I find Avi scummy, and actually thought I voted him already but evidently didn't.   However, in his last few posts I'm getting annoyed townie more than frustrated scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm think FA is the best vote here. I'm actually getting annoyed townie from both Avi and mathblade. I'm starting to think SR is scum also.

And no, it has nothing to do with her scumread on me. It has to do with her illogical behavior all game. And FA is scummy for barely playing except to jump on wagons on townies.

I think he's the best vote and those of you voting Avi might want to consider going there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade 

I'm not sure why you are voting yourself but it gets us nowhere. If you are town, you can't win by just getting pissed that your sister and some others are calling you scum. Help us game solve. The only reason I was thinking you might be is because of your attitude and hiding out. The wagons help us figure things out. I can make a case on both FA and SR when I have time but you need to vote where you think the scum are. If you intentional make the game difficult, then you are not going to get a townread. I feel like both you and Avi are way off this game or I wouldn't be even considering either of you. I have never seen Avi this annoyed and you either. 

Both of you need to help us figure this out if you are town. Acting the way you both are will keep you on a scum list otherwise. I know how if feels to be town and be scumread.

So help us get one of them or I won't be able to townread you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm also going to be watching the FA wagon in particular and see who hesitates to go there because I think this might give us some clues. If FA isn't scum, I give up then.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so many aren't playing that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now. 

I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: FA
*
Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> This game is definitely confusing.  I believe I already mentioned that I find Avi scummy, and actually thought I voted him already but evidently didn't.   However, in his last few posts I'm getting annoyed townie more than frustrated scum.



Shaitra All along you have been reading Avi as Scum, yet you didn't vote for him now that he has a wagon.  Why are you seeing him as annoyed Townie more than frustrated scum now?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.



I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. Shaitra is quiet as well.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: FA
> *
> Let's see where this goes.



FA has been on my leaning town, then changed to leaning scum, maybe a Scum guard.  He's a L-2, let's see if Ika is willing to hammer this one.

*Vote:FA*


----------



## Wake

*VC will be up this evening. *


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game is definitely confusing.  I believe I already mentioned that I find Avi scummy, and actually thought I voted him already but evidently didn't.   However, in his last few posts I'm getting annoyed townie more than frustrated scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra All along you have been reading Avi as Scum, yet you didn't vote for him now that he has a wagon.  Why are you seeing him as annoyed Townie more than frustrated scum now?
Click to expand...


Mertex, I thought I did vote him last night.  I intended to, but I was working from home so in my hurry to post I missed making the vote.

The annoyed townie comes from the way he is posting and what he is posting.  Avi has really been into the games so far and it seems like he is not engaging this game like he has in the past.  That's part of why I was scum reading him earlier.  But the last few posts from him sound more townish.  Basically it is more  a meta read on him.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
Click to expand...


Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.


----------



## Shaitra

I just went back and figured the vote count.  Right now FA_Q2 has 6 votes and Avatar has 3.

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Shaitra

MathBlade and ScarletRage, if you join me on Avatar, we can give Ika a choice on who he'd like to hammer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> MathBlade and ScarletRage, if you join me on Avatar, we can give Ika a choice on who he'd like to hammer.



Well, well, well. This is interesting. You read Avi as frustrated town until you see that FA is at L-1.

Now you vote Avi and beg others to come help him get hammered to save FA.

ika should hammer FA. Most definitely. Or someone else should.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade and ScarletRage, if you join me on Avatar, we can give Ika a choice on who he'd like to hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. This is interesting. You read Avi as frustrated town until you see that FA is at L-1.
> 
> Now you vote Avi and beg others to come help him get hammered to save FA.
> 
> ika should hammer FA. Most definitely. Or someone else should.
Click to expand...


There's only SR and Math left besides Ika, but Grandma  or Arden chould switch.   Shiatra had listed FA as Scum in Post #644, where she considered Avi as Town, so I'm surprised she is voting for Avi instead of FA.


----------



## Mertex

choud = could


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade and ScarletRage, if you join me on Avatar, we can give Ika a choice on who he'd like to hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. This is interesting. You read Avi as frustrated town until you see that FA is at L-1.
> 
> Now you vote Avi and beg others to come help him get hammered to save FA.
> 
> ika should hammer FA. Most definitely. Or someone else should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's only SR and Math left besides Ika, but Grandma  or Arden chould switch.   Shiatra had listed FA as Scum in Post #644, where she considered Avi as Town, so I'm surprised she is voting for Avi instead of FA.
Click to expand...


She called Avi town and listed FA as scum. But when she saw FA at L-1, she voted Avi and asked others to join her. FA jumps on any townie wagon. He has got to go. 

On a side note Wake  Arden may need a prod?


----------



## ika

STOP HAMMER TIME

*VOTE FA*


----------



## FA_Q2

well, there you go.  I am dead 

Good luck town, If my reads are correct then you are going to need it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Apologies to my team - I didn't have the time I really need to devote to the game this time around hence the sparse posting.  I have been busy as hell.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, by the choice of wording there, I guess we finally got one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And IKA got his hammer too.


----------



## FA_Q2

Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh that's fine. Getting the guards out of the way is the first step. And we can use the info. on you to figure out more of them and get the ruler. We will also be able to figure out for town and gang up on the rest of you. 

And I was right about you all along.


----------



## ika

you know you could like, tell us who it is


----------



## ScarletRage

Shit..if FA is a guard, my reads are still shit.


----------



## Avatar4321

so we found a guard. I'm surprised. This would be a good time to review FA's scum list


----------



## Wolfsister77

I kind of like the trap we used to catch him. It probably makes Avi town, ika town, Josh_B town, Aye town, Mertex town, Cafe town. I'm gonna say based on her intense frustrating Mathblade is likely town also. 

Who's left? Shaitra, SR, Arden, Grandma-this is probably the rest of the scum team plus usurper. 

We can still look at FA's posts to make sure but we wait until FA's flip then go on down the list starting with Shaitra. 

Unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and Avi-thank you for being the town counter wagon to scum wagon and sorry we had to use you to catch him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Remember Shaitra's objection to hammering FA and wanting to get Avi instead. 

She's likely one of them.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Shit..if FA is a guard, my reads are still shit.


 
so are mine


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh and Avi-thank you for being the town counter wagon to scum wagon and sorry we had to use you to catch him.


 
while I am town, the fact that FA wasn't doesn't prove my status. That's bad logic


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Avi-thank you for being the town counter wagon to scum wagon and sorry we had to use you to catch him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I am town, the fact that FA wasn't doesn't prove my status. That's bad logic
Click to expand...


It works perfectly well in a game like this. You are off my scum list. Later, when I have more time, I'll search FA's posts for clues and adjust my reads as needed.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf did not say you were proven town. Wolf's logic is faulty in assumung the usurper is off the wagon. The usurper should want a guard lynch imo.

The usurper wants anyone but him so I would suspect the L minus 1 voter.

For scum, I would look at anyone who FA said was too dumb to scum.

I feel comfortable taking Wolf off the table if FAflips scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Remember Shaitra's objection to hammering FA and wanting to get Avi instead.
> 
> She's likely one of them.


 
there is no way shaitra knew FA was a guard unless he was the ruler. I doubt he was.

I do find her actions suspicious though. She says she thinks I'm frustrated town and then tries to get a wagon against me. However it is possible she just thought I was the more likely of the two to flip scum.

she is on my scum shortlist though. He behavior has been off this game


----------



## ScarletRage

That's for tomorrow anyway.

*Lower activity notice, as I am starting a work project*

We should still chain two people.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Shaitra's objection to hammering FA and wanting to get Avi instead.
> 
> She's likely one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no way shaitra knew FA was a guard unless he was the ruler. I doubt he was.
> 
> I do find her actions suspicious though. She says she thinks I'm frustrated town and then tries to get a wagon against me. However it is possible she just thought I was the more likely of the two to flip scum.
> 
> she is on my scum shortlist though. He behavior has been off this game
Click to expand...

Chain Shaitra and Math tomorrow?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Fine by me.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Mathblade*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will vote for Shaitra but I will wait until after the flip and vc so there is no confusion for Wake. I'm not sure if the votes reset after that or how that works.

FA's only reads list:

Reads -

RosieS Dead 
AyeCantSeeYou Town 
ScarletRage Scum – already explained

Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her. Leaning scum but not there yet.
House – to vitriolic for scum. Town for now
Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @@Wake
Arden – Town 
Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar 
Josh_B – null 
Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town. 
tso! - null
ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage. The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role

Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much


----------



## Wolfsister77

The above reads list from FA should of been in a quote:



FA_Q2 said:


> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> AyeCantSeeYou Town
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, given his reads on both of us being scum, maybe we were both in conflict with a particular player at the time of the post?


----------



## Wolfsister77

After the flip, I'll look at his posts and try to figure out what his thinking was on other players. I don't have time to chase them down now. Maybe see if I can catch his votes. I'm going to go ahead and let the usurper continue to help us and go for the guards and ruler first. I'll check back after the flip. Kind of busy right now.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh that's fine. Getting the guards out of the way is the first step. And we can use the info. on you to figure out more of them and get the ruler. We will also be able to figure out for town and gang up on the rest of you.
> 
> And I was right about you all along.


You mean like I said about how we have to get rid of guards?

And it looks like based on posting one of wolf/ika is likely town just not sure which but Shaitra's votes trying to desperately save FA look like shit end of day.

* Vote Shaitra*


----------



## MathBlade

So IMO FA slipped and said "my team" a townie would have just said "Dammit I was town" (in their own way)

With FA almost certainly guard Shaitra IMO should get it.

If you lynch me SR should be next as I am town. The one rule of Mafia is RNG hates me and I never draw/replace into scum.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Remember Shaitra's objection to hammering FA and wanting to get Avi instead.
> 
> She's likely one of them.



I've had Shaitra on my scumdar from my first read.


----------



## Mertex

MathBlade said:


> So IMO FA slipped and said "my team" a townie would have just said "Dammit I was town" (in their own way)
> 
> With FA almost certainly guard Shaitra IMO should get it.
> 
> If you lynch me SR should be next as I am town. The one rule of Mafia is RNG hates me and I never draw/replace into scum.




It's a given that FA is Scum.  His post not only confirmed it, he told us he is not the king.


FA_Q2 said:


> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that



What is RNG?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake 

Do we have to wait for the flip and vc to vote for someone new or can we vote now and the votes will count plus the person we voted for before hammer?

The only reason I'm not voting for Shaitra is it seems like often times votes reset after a flip in Mafia but I don't know how that works in a nightless setup.

I don't know if I can be voting for 2 people at once if that makes sense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA is a guard. He admitted it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> well, there you go.  I am dead
> 
> Good luck town, If my reads are correct then you are going to need it.




Okay, this seems so much like your parting post in game 4? You know the one where I was flash lynched and town and our masons were not working as a team? And you said we were so very far off the mark when we caught you as scum? Perhaps we are closer to the king after all if you do flip guard?  You don't need "reads" if you are guard to know who the king is, I'm hoping you flip King but if not, Ill throw up my next KING read.

I have a few thoughts, I felt as if there may be some bussing going on. Of course  scum do not know who each others are but they probably have an idea given they must be scum hunting too, so they don't bus, but I can see them doing it to save their own skins.

We need to see if FA sheeped anyone in particular, if he flips guard and not king, I recall him on Wolf with a few others for sometime.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*flash lynched as* town^ gah I have not being able to edit.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Avi-thank you for being the town counter wagon to scum wagon and sorry we had to use you to catch him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I am town, the fact that FA wasn't doesn't prove my status. That's bad logic
Click to expand...


It may prove nothing, however your meta is off. I get real life affects our play, however you are not playing your logic game as you do when town, instead it is your insert doubt about players with one line comments and one line questions- your scum game. As I said I have a few doubts since we always lynch you early. You are still on my scumdar.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> So IMO FA slipped and said "my team" a townie would have just said "Dammit I was town" (in their own way)
> 
> With FA almost certainly guard Shaitra IMO should get it.
> 
> If you lynch me SR should be next as I am town. The one rule of Mafia is RNG hates me and I never draw/replace into scum.




Last night your self vote looked as if you were trying to split the votes even further. So you look about the same as Shai.


----------



## Avatar4321

Let's wait for the flip before we start voting for anyone. We are just going to confuse each other otherwise.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake
> 
> Do we have to wait for the flip and vc to vote for someone new or can we vote now and the votes will count plus the person we voted for before hammer?
> 
> The only reason I'm not voting for Shaitra is it seems like often times votes reset after a flip in Mafia but I don't know how that works in a nightless setup.
> 
> I don't know if I can be voting for 2 people at once if that makes sense.



It won't count wolf the VC will be reset after FA's lynch,, isn't it always reset with a new day?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 

Who sat on your wagon(s) with FA? I know Rosie was one, but my computer is being a PITA and is not cooperating with searching right now.


----------



## Mertex

FA voted:

1.1  Wolf
1.2  wolf
1.3 wolf
1.4 wolf
1.5 wolf

2.1 wolf
2.2 wolf
2.3 tso
2.4 tso
2.5 wolf
2.6 wolf

Avatar voted:
1.1. ika
1.2  ika
1.3  ika
1.4 ika
1.5 Rosie

2.1 ika
2.2 ika
2.3 ika
2.4 ika
2.5 ika
2.6 House

The reason for my bringing it up, after FA admitted to being Scum, Wolf mentioned that it made Avatar Town.  I'm not so sure.  Keeping their votes on the same person seems rather odd, may have been a way to signal each other they were Scum?  I'm not discounting Avatar from being Scum just yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake
> 
> Do we have to wait for the flip and vc to vote for someone new or can we vote now and the votes will count plus the person we voted for before hammer?
> 
> The only reason I'm not voting for Shaitra is it seems like often times votes reset after a flip in Mafia but I don't know how that works in a nightless setup.
> 
> I don't know if I can be voting for 2 people at once if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't count wolf the VC will be reset after FA's lynch,, isn't it always reset with a new day?
Click to expand...


I think so, but since people are voting again, I just wanted to have Wake let us know how it works in this setup. I'm not going to have my vote on 2 people so I will wait.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> FA voted:
> 
> 1.1  Wolf
> 1.2  wolf
> 1.3 wolf
> 1.4 wolf
> 1.5 wolf
> 
> 2.1 wolf
> 2.2 wolf
> 2.3 tso
> 2.4 tso
> 2.5 wolf
> 2.6 wolf
> 
> Avatar voted:
> 1.1. ika
> 1.2  ika
> 1.3  ika
> 1.4 ika
> 1.5 Rosie
> 
> 2.1 ika
> 2.2 ika
> 2.3 ika
> 2.4 ika
> 2.5 ika
> 2.6 House
> 
> The reason for my bringing it up, after FA admitted to being Scum, Wolf mentioned that it made Avatar Town.  I'm not so sure.  Keeping their votes on the same person seems rather odd, may have been a way to signal each other they were Scum?  I'm not discounting Avatar from being Scum just yet.




I am not sure, but I would like to see who and if FA sheeped anyone in particular... if he flips guard and not King, the person he may have sheeeped may be the King and a signal to the king he was a guard.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will vote for Shaitra but I will wait until after the flip and vc so there is no confusion for Wake. I'm not sure if the votes reset after that or how that works.
> 
> FA's only reads list:
> 
> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> AyeCantSeeYou Town
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her. Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum. Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @@Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage. The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much



The only read we can trust is his usurper read, the rest are self serving. The fact he has Aye as firm town in the second sentence kind of makes me wonder..... AND his tiring of 'early lynches of Avatar"


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77
> 
> Who sat on your wagon(s) with FA? I know Rosie was one, but my computer is being a PITA and is not cooperating with searching right now.



I would have to go check all this when I have time. I think I have a post somewhere listing it out. I'd have to search.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I am not sure, but I would like to see who and if FA sheeped anyone in particular... if he flips guard and not King, the person he may have sheeeped may be the King and a signal to the king he was a guard.



Noted as another thing to check. Good point. It's weird because he sheeped House and SR and Mertex and Mathblade to get on my wagon at one point but also sheeped myself and Josh to get on the Avatar wagon.

So who knows?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.


Meh, its irrelevant without a night action.  There really is not 'time' factor to this game because of that.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its irrelevant without a night action.  There really is not 'time' factor to this game because of that.
Click to expand...

 
so who do you think is scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its irrelevant without a night action.  There really is not 'time' factor to this game because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so who do you think is scum?
Click to expand...



Why would he even attempt to out the rest of the scum team Avatar, if he is not King? That is against his wincon, yes? He may answer who the usurper might be- since they are opposing teams. But why would he even give a truthful read here and would you believe it? This question seems very strange. I am ISOing his posts to see if he defended anyone in particular and or sheeped any one repeatedly- that would most likely give more truth than asking him who he believes the rest of his scum team is IMO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi or SR could be usurper but it doesn't really matter who the usurper is as long as they help us catch the rest of the scum and the ruler. When they are gone, then we can hunt down the usurper.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Who's left? Shaitra, SR, Arden, Grandma-this is probably the rest of the scum team plus usurper.
> 
> Unless someone has a better idea.



I'm definitely not scum. 

Is Arden V/LA?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's left? Shaitra, SR, Arden, Grandma-this is probably the rest of the scum team plus usurper.
> 
> Unless someone has a better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not scum.
> 
> Is Arden V/LA?
Click to expand...



As far as I know she is not. She has been quiet. What are your current reads Grandma, since FA is at least a guard, as far as his post reads after IKA hammered.


----------



## Grandma

I'm looking at Arden for lack of participation. 

Mertex and Avi are both playing strangely.

I can never tell with Aye, she and FA are usually my hardest-to-figure out.

I think Scarlet's the SK.

BUT - I'm going to have to spend most of the night re-reading the whole dang thread, ISO-ing everyone's posts, to get a better read. 

The only 2 I have any real Town faith in are Ika and Cafe, but it's only like 60% each.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I asked Wake to prod Arden. 

I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.


----------



## Grandma

Yeah, Shaitra's the first person I voted for.


----------



## Grandma

Wake - could you update the OP to show who replaced in, please?


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its irrelevant without a night action.  There really is not 'time' factor to this game because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so who do you think is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he even attempt to out the rest of the scum team Avatar, if he is not King? That is against his wincon, yes? He may answer who the usurper might be- since they are opposing teams. But why would he even give a truthful read here and would you believe it? This question seems very strange. I am ISOing his posts to see if he defended anyone in particular and or sheeped any one repeatedly- that would most likely give more truth than asking him who he believes the rest of his scum team is IMO.
Click to expand...

 
can't hurt to ask. Unless you are worried about him pointing the finger at you


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> I asked Wake to prod Arden.
> 
> I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.



In addition to this, I meant her comments trying to protect FA.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I asked Wake to prod Arden.
> 
> I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.




I agree with the Shaitra thing, however I wondered if she finally voted Avatar ( who she said she thought she had voted for twice prior?)  came off as strange. She said she thought she already voted for Avi when she returned from V/LA, then again she said she thought she voted when she posted last night. So this seems weird for Shai. Could she be reading both FA and Avi as scum and reluctance to vote as King? Because if she were reading either as usurper if she was King she would have no issue voting for them, unless she thinks they are guards.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Wake to prod Arden.
> 
> I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the Shaitra thing, however I wondered if she finally voted Avatar ( who she said she thought she had voted for twice prior?)  came off as strange. She said she thought she already voted for Avi when she returned from V/LA, then again she said she thought she voted when she posted last night. So this seems weird for Shai. Could she be reading both FA and Avi as scum and reluctance to vote as King? Because if she were reading either as usurper if she was King she would have no issue voting for them, unless she thinks they are guards.
Click to expand...


I think the fact that she saw FA at 6 votes and voted Avi and asked others to join showed she though FA was a fellow guard. At least that's the way it appeared and she hasn't bothered to explain it yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its irrelevant without a night action.  There really is not 'time' factor to this game because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so who do you think is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he even attempt to out the rest of the scum team Avatar, if he is not King? That is against his wincon, yes? He may answer who the usurper might be- since they are opposing teams. But why would he even give a truthful read here and would you believe it? This question seems very strange. I am ISOing his posts to see if he defended anyone in particular and or sheeped any one repeatedly- that would most likely give more truth than asking him who he believes the rest of his scum team is IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't hurt to ask. Unless you are worried about him pointing the finger at you
Click to expand...


If he answers, he'll lead us astray anyway. Can't trust scum ever.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its irrelevant without a night action.  There really is not 'time' factor to this game because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so who do you think is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he even attempt to out the rest of the scum team Avatar, if he is not King? That is against his wincon, yes? He may answer who the usurper might be- since they are opposing teams. But why would he even give a truthful read here and would you believe it? This question seems very strange. I am ISOing his posts to see if he defended anyone in particular and or sheeped any one repeatedly- that would most likely give more truth than asking him who he believes the rest of his scum team is IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't hurt to ask. Unless you are worried about him pointing the finger at you
Click to expand...


LOL Funny, I predicted that response.

He can point the finger all he wants at me, I am town. He is an admitted guard you asked to out his possible team-mates. You, I consider as our "Spock" when you play town. You are logical, to me that was a highly illogical question to ask admitted scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with waiting for the flip to vote, but since we know FA is a guard, there's no reason we can't still comment otherwise. FA has no ability to keep his mouth shut when he's caught. I wouldn't say shit if I was scum. I'd hammer myself and be quiet so town can't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its irrelevant without a night action.  There really is not 'time' factor to this game because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so who do you think is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he even attempt to out the rest of the scum team Avatar, if he is not King? That is against his wincon, yes? He may answer who the usurper might be- since they are opposing teams. But why would he even give a truthful read here and would you believe it? This question seems very strange. I am ISOing his posts to see if he defended anyone in particular and or sheeped any one repeatedly- that would most likely give more truth than asking him who he believes the rest of his scum team is IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't hurt to ask. Unless you are worried about him pointing the finger at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he answers, he'll lead us astray anyway. Can't trust scum ever.
Click to expand...


I agree, Unless it's Avatar outing his opposition scum ICE team. OR as I said if FA wanted to weigh in on usurper, since that is his opposing scum person- I might consider it, if it matched who I have read as possible usurper.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Wake to prod Arden.
> 
> I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the Shaitra thing, however I wondered if she finally voted Avatar ( who she said she thought she had voted for twice prior?)  came off as strange. She said she thought she already voted for Avi when she returned from V/LA, then again she said she thought she voted when she posted last night. So this seems weird for Shai. Could she be reading both FA and Avi as scum and reluctance to vote as King? Because if she were reading either as usurper if she was King she would have no issue voting for them, unless she thinks they are guards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she saw FA at 6 votes and voted Avi and asked others to join showed she though FA was a fellow guard. At least that's the way it appeared and she hasn't bothered to explain it yet.
Click to expand...



Well, my other thought was she may have been trying to protect Avatar. I also noted, Avatars reluctance to vote FA. Read his post where he voted FA, he said "Fine, but I think we have another townie" -something to that effect. BUT I need to see who voted  Avatar. Additionally, Math self-voting came off as another thing to split the votes...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My Reads List

Arden -  leaning scum - hasn't participated much to get a good read on

Avatar4321 - leaning scum - as much as i'd like to not say that, something just feels off with him this time. he's quiet, far more than i'm used to him being in this game. is it bad to say i feel awful for thinking he may be hiding something from us in this game, considering we usually lynch him early on and he has been town more than scum?

AyeCantSeeYou - me - rebel

CafeAuLait - playing as she has when she's been town in other games - rebel

ika - leaning rebel - was wary of him Day 1 due to him saying he wanted to random lynch and not talk things through in the game. he does answer questions directed at him if the call-out (@) is used on him.

Josh_B - leaning rebel - posts come off as thought out and appears to keep up with the game, even though he doesn't post much

Mathblade - null - at times has come off as both scum and rebel - got really frustrated with the Day 1 fighting and hasn't posted much since. seems to have given up on the game.

Mertex - leaning rebel - is staying out of the fights this game, seems to be putting more thought into her posts while trying to figure out the game

ScarletRage - who knows!!!! one minute, she posts as though she's a rebel making sense of everything, then the next she goes off the deep end and does a complete 180 on us. I don't like that she tries to get others to vote certain people with her - seems like something scum would do to get enough votes in a hurry to lynch someone.

Shaitra - null - need to see more. I know she said she's busy with work and other stuff, but I was hoping we'd see a few more posts by now. 

Wolfsister77 - rebel - playing as she does in town games


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Wake to prod Arden.
> 
> I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the Shaitra thing, however I wondered if she finally voted Avatar ( who she said she thought she had voted for twice prior?)  came off as strange. She said she thought she already voted for Avi when she returned from V/LA, then again she said she thought she voted when she posted last night. So this seems weird for Shai. Could she be reading both FA and Avi as scum and reluctance to vote as King? Because if she were reading either as usurper if she was King she would have no issue voting for them, unless she thinks they are guards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she saw FA at 6 votes and voted Avi and asked others to join showed she though FA was a fellow guard. At least that's the way it appeared and she hasn't bothered to explain it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my other thought was she may have been trying to protect Avatar. I also noted, Avatars reluctance to vote FA. Read his post where he voted FA, he said "Fine, but I think we have another townie" -something to that effect. BUT I need to see who voted  Avatar. Additionally, Math self-voting came off as another thing to split the votes...
Click to expand...


I've got to re-do all my reads.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> Well, my other thought was she may have been trying to protect Avatar. I also noted, Avatars reluctance to vote FA. Read his post where he voted FA, he said "Fine, but I think we have another townie" -something to that effect. BUT I need to see who voted  Avatar. Additionally, Math self-voting came off as another thing to split the votes...



That self-vote came out as odd. We had 2 wagons going at the time, trying to see what was going to come up with them. If she didn't want to vote for FA since he had the most votes at the time, she could have voted for the other.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my other thought was she may have been trying to protect Avatar. I also noted, Avatars reluctance to vote FA. Read his post where he voted FA, he said "Fine, but I think we have another townie" -something to that effect. BUT I need to see who voted  Avatar. Additionally, Math self-voting came off as another thing to split the votes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That self-vote came out as odd. We had 2 wagons going at the time, trying to see what was going to come up with them. If she didn't want to vote for FA since he had the most votes at the time, she could have voted for the other.
Click to expand...


Especially since she had them both as scum so yeah, the self vote is odd and she's way too crabby.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Forgot Grandma in my list above.

Grandma - leaning rebel - so far, she's posting like she has when she's been town in other games


----------



## CaféAuLait

As a quick FYI Wake and All. *I will be V/LA this this weekend starting Friday (afternoonish PST)- Sunday, evening PST. *


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my other thought was she may have been trying to protect Avatar. I also noted, Avatars reluctance to vote FA. Read his post where he voted FA, he said "Fine, but I think we have another townie" -something to that effect. BUT I need to see who voted  Avatar. Additionally, Math self-voting came off as another thing to split the votes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That self-vote came out as odd. We had 2 wagons going at the time, trying to see what was going to come up with them. If she didn't want to vote for FA since he had the most votes at the time, she could have voted for the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially since she had them both as scum so yeah, the self vote is odd and she's way too crabby.
Click to expand...


It makes me wonder if she was reading and staying caught up with the thread or not. If she was, I don't understand the self-vote.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I asked Wake to prod Arden.
> 
> I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.



I thought the same thing.  When Shaitra said she thought she had voted the night before but realized she hadn't and then she kinda brushed it off and didn't vote, I thought, what is going on?  I'm pretty sure she is either the ruler or guard.  I still think SR is the Usurper, but we can figure that out later.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> I still think SR is the Usurper, but we can figure that out later.



Me too. Can't wait to get her wagoned and see how she behaves. That'll tell us if she is or isn't.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> As a quick FYI Wake and All. *I will be V/LA this this weekend starting Friday (afternoonish PST)- Sunday, evening PST. *



Oh, since you mentioned it, I'm going to be V/LA myself this weekend.  I will be gone Friday morning through Monday, noon.  We'll be at Big Bend, so I'll take my lap top but may not be able to post much.  Riding during the day and partying during the evening, but I'll try to sneak off and check in and see where we are at.  At the rate we are going we may have this game solved before then....but prolly not.

Wake


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> I asked Wake to prod Arden.
> 
> I think Shaitra's comments today were pretty damning. She's right that RL comes first and if she's busy I totally understand. We are all busy in RL but her complete lack of even trying to really play and barely voting or remembering whether or not she did is strange. If you sign up, even if busy, you need to do something. Lurking is a huge scumtell for most everyone here except for Grandma and House who did not lurk as scum. I did, FA does, Shaitra does, Avi does.



That's not right Wolfsister.  I'm doing my damnedest to play the game and honor my commitment to the game.  So screw you for saying I'm not even trying.  You don't like it when other people make comments like that about you so at least don't be a hypocrite and make comments about other people.  That really really pisses me off that you are accusing me of not even trying.


----------



## Josh_B

Yea! A scum flip. Back to business. 

*VOTE: Cafeaulait (or whatever)

w*hat do you guys think about the other scums being mixed on both of the wagons?


----------



## Shaitra

I sat down to devote some time to the game but why bother now.  The great almighty wolf has declared that I'm not posting enough so why should I even bother.

And the reason I wanted to put Avi at L-1 was to see what  Ika would do if he had to choose.  I wanted to see if that would provide some sort of indication about him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Yea! A scum flip. Back to business.
> 
> *VOTE: Cafeaulait (or whatever)
> 
> w*hat do you guys think about the other scums being mixed on both of the wagons?



The flip hasn't occurred yet so I don't know if any votes are going to count until it does.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Yea! A scum flip. Back to business.
> 
> *VOTE: Cafeaulait (or whatever)
> 
> w*hat do you guys think about the other scums being mixed on both of the wagons?



I still have to look at all the wagons, votes, FA's posts, etc. when I have time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea! A scum flip. Back to business.
> 
> *VOTE: Cafeaulait (or whatever)
> 
> w*hat do you guys think about the other scums being mixed on both of the wagons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flip hasn't occurred yet so I don't know if any votes are going to count until it does.
Click to expand...


He did admit to being a guard after he died though.


----------



## Avatar4321

I admire your optimism buy I don't think we will have this solved by the weekend. Even if we get the ruler we still have the usurper to get


----------



## Shaitra

I sent Wake a PM and asked to be replaced.


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> So IMO FA slipped and said "my team" a townie would have just said "Dammit I was town" (in their own way)
> 
> With FA almost certainly guard Shaitra IMO should get it.
> 
> If you lynch me SR should be next as I am town. The one rule of Mafia is RNG hates me and I never draw/replace into scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a given that FA is Scum.  His post not only confirmed it, he told us he is not the king.
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is RNG?
Click to expand...


Random Number Generator


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I don't care if you don't like my attempt to work with town. It's what I will explicitly do. I did the same thing in Game 5 once I thought I had the game figured out.

@All, I don't really care if you think I am the usurper. The usurper is an anti-town role and we'll likely lynch it on the way to the ruler. I'm curious as to why so many people are sheeping usurper though. That seems to be an idea put forth by Wolf and if you can't lynch her push a mislynch onto her. Doubly so if there's no way to really argue I am guard.

That being said, if scum think I am the usurper, they'll keep me alive against their wincon.

Grandma's use of SK instead of usurper or survivor is also telling. The word choice suggests she is attempting to increase the threat of the usurper. Wolf and Mertex have it right. Flip the ruler first. The Usurper cannot win without the ruler flipping and is not a big of a threat until that point. Usurper reads from scum can serve to also indicate someone who is acting very townie but scum cannot be able to lynch.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> I sent Wake a PM and asked to be replaced.



Because Wolf said you don't post much?


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma's use of SK instead of usurper or survivor is also telling. The word choice suggests she is attempting to increase the threat of the usurper. Wolf and Mertex have it right. Flip the ruler first. The Usurper cannot win without the ruler flipping and is not a big of a threat until that point. Usurper reads from scum can serve to also indicate someone who is acting very townie but scum cannot be able to lynch.



No, my use of "SK" is NOT telling. I could say usurper, I could say Glorified Dog Catcher, I could say Killer Rabbit, it doesn't really matter to me in this game because the role has no power. I used SK because it's the easiest abbreviation.

If you want me to refer to you only as "Usurper," then fine, I'll do it. Just for you.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.2*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra_
*AyeCantSeeYou (0):
CafeAuLait (0):
FA_Q2 (LYNCH): *_CafeAuLait, Josh_B, Wolfsister77, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, ika_
*Grandma (0):
ika (0):
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (2): *_ScarletRage, Mathblade_
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0):*


*~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/11/14, @10PM Central.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip​


----------



## Wake

*"NOOO!. FO OUR RULER, WE WILL NOT BE STOPPED!!! MY LIFE FO THE EMPIRE!!!" Though bulky and powerful, this one had no way to combat the numbers of the Town. After a hail of bullets and a punch to the groin, this titular character came crumbling down.

FA_Q2, determined Loyal Guard, has been vanquished.


*
*





It is now Day 4.

With 12 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!

Deadline expires 10/14/14, @9PM.*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ha!! I knew FA was a scumbucket from the moment he entered the game and never doubted that read all game. 

1 down, 3 to go unless we get the ruler, then we can take out the usurper-also goes by the initials SR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Shaitra*


----------



## Mertex

I think Avatar is the Ruler.  The fact that he did the same type of voting as FA....kept his vote on the same person so as to not appear like he wasn't voting, but it was a safe vote the whole time.  I think he voted for FA hoping to split the votes and we'd end up going after someone else.  Since I think he is the ruler.....if we take him out, we don't have to worry about the guards.  Unless more of you think Shaitra is the ruler.  I think she may be a guard.

*Vote:Avatar*


----------



## Mertex

Also, let's see if the same people that were voting for him are still wanting to vote for him, this might tell us a lot more.


----------



## Avatar4321

dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Also, let's see if the same people that were voting for him are still wanting to vote for him, this might tell us a lot more.



*Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra_

Well, let's see... Arden, I don't have much of a read on yet, FA was a Guard, and Shaitra's one of my main suspects. I'm feeling, at least for now, that Avi is Town.

I'm not going to vote for him this Day unless he claims Scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

youre wrong mertex. The question is are you wrong by accident or on purpose


----------



## Wolfsister77

I kind of agree with Grandma and am leaning town on Avi.  Shaitra, I'm feeling pretty good about being a guard so for now, I'll stick with her. I do have to go look through a few things to solidify my reads but for now, she's a good vote.


----------



## MathBlade

Guess I gotta revote.

*Vote Shaitra*


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.



Why the guards and not who the ruler is?

*Vote: Avatar*

@Wolfsister, I'll go for my own version of the slayer since ika's is dead as a doornail.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> youre wrong mertex. The question is are you wrong by accident or on purpose




Do you still think Ika is Scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.



Did you doubt FA when he said he was scum before his lynch? Why?

I'm really trying to see you as town, ( since we have mislynched you so much in the past) when you ask admitted scum for their scum reads ( which is against their wincon)  and then say what you did above, it is really confusing to me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Guess I gotta revote.
> 
> *Vote Shaitra*




This really makes me want to vote Avatar given your self vote last night -which I saw as trying to divide the vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmm, why are you guys trying to split the vote on Shaitra. Is there some reason you guys are now trying to protect her?


----------



## Grandma

I'm concerned about the attention Avatar's getting. FA was on his wagon.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hmmm, why are you guys trying to split the vote on Shaitra. Is there some reason you guys are now trying to protect her?




I'm not trying to protect her....I just think Avatar is the ruler, so why go for a guard when we can get the ruler and save ourselves the trouble of trying to figure out who the other guards are?  Also, let's see if the same people that voted for him are willing to vote for him....that might tell us a bit more.  We can always get Shaitra next.  She's still on my scumdar.

Why do you think Avatar is town?  Did you see his voting pattern?  It is exactly like FA's, except he was voting for Ika (who I think is Town) except when he voted for Rosie/House.

I can change my vote if more are willing to go with Shaitra.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I'm concerned about the attention Avatar's getting. FA was on his wagon.




You voted for him when we were trying to get FA?  What changed?


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the guards and not who the ruler is?
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> @Wolfsister, I'll go for my own version of the slayer since ika's is dead as a doornail.
Click to expand...

 
because I'm curious whose image wake will use for the guards. The ruler will prob be Obama or something.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm concerned about the attention Avatar's getting. FA was on his wagon.




I don't see a reason for concern, when he voted for FA he did so with reservations and stated FA would probably flip town. FA was on Avatars wagon. Scum bussing? If they may have figured one another out?

Avatar's meta is off isn't that why you voted him?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre wrong mertex. The question is are you wrong by accident or on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still think Ika is Scum?
Click to expand...

 
I'm thinking so but I am going to do some reevaluation. I've been off too much this game


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you doubt FA when he said he was scum before his lynch? Why?
> 
> I'm really trying to see you as town, ( since we have mislynched you so much in the past) when you ask admitted scum for their scum reads ( which is against their wincon)  and then say what you did above, it is really confusing to me.
Click to expand...

 
I has no doubt he was scum once he confessed. Why are you so upset that I tried to get more info from him?

I didn't think commenting on wakes choice of death scene pics was going to give you such a hard time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the guards and not who the ruler is?
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> @Wolfsister, I'll go for my own version of the slayer since ika's is dead as a doornail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I'm curious whose image wake will use for the guards. The ruler will prob be Obama or something.
Click to expand...


Should be Pol Pot, Vlad Tepes, or Isabella of Castile if female!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you doubt FA when he said he was scum before his lynch? Why?
> 
> I'm really trying to see you as town, ( since we have mislynched you so much in the past) when you ask admitted scum for their scum reads ( which is against their wincon)  and then say what you did above, it is really confusing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I has no doubt he was scum once he confessed. Why are you so upset that I tried to get more info from him?
> 
> I didn't think commenting on wakes choice of death scene pics was going to give you such a hard time.
Click to expand...


I did not get that connection until you just said it to SR above, given that was not a picture of the "terminator" but *Kindergarten Cop. *


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about the attention Avatar's getting. FA was on his wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for him when we were trying to get FA?  What changed?
Click to expand...


I suspected FA, but for me, at the time I voted, Avi was a stronger read. I voted then went to bed, by the time I was back online today we were in Twilight. (We're almost always post-hammer by the time I log in, most of the time I miss the lynch and the thread's locked for Night.) 

FA was a Guard, I suspect Shaitra, she voted for Avi, and I suspect Arden, who also voted for Avi. Those three votes tell me that Avi is probably Town. That's what changed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, why are you guys trying to split the vote on Shaitra. Is there some reason you guys are now trying to protect her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to protect her....I just think Avatar is the ruler, so why go for a guard when we can get the ruler and save ourselves the trouble of trying to figure out who the other guards are?  Also, let's see if the same people that voted for him are willing to vote for him....that might tell us a bit more.  We can always get Shaitra next.  She's still on my scumdar.
> 
> Why do you think Avatar is town?  Did you see his voting pattern?  It is exactly like FA's, except he was voting for Ika (who I think is Town) except when he voted for Rosie/House.
> 
> I can change my vote if more are willing to go with Shaitra.
Click to expand...


Why would FA jump on Avi's wagon if Avi was the ruler? Why would he suddenly decide Avi is scum and try to get him lynched if he knew Avi was the ruler?

This is why I am hesitant to vote Avi. He could be guard or usurper but I kind of doubt guard because he voted FA and FA voted him. Could be bussing I guess but I don't know.

I'm willing to vote Avi but Shaitra made comments today specifically designed to get more votes on Avi as soon as she saw FA was at L-1. Like she was trying to push everyone to Avi's wagon. 

So I don't know. I just think Shaitra is a better vote. Like I said, I could switch to Avi if it becomes necessary but I need to see some more proof he's scum.

I don't think he's the ruler.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about the attention Avatar's getting. FA was on his wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a reason for concern, when he voted for FA he did so with reservations and stated FA would probably flip town. FA was on Avatars wagon. Scum bussing? If they may have figured one another out?
> 
> Avatar's meta is off isn't that why you voted him?
Click to expand...


His meta is off, but now he's not so scummy looking. It could very well be R/L issues screwing up his meta. 

Anyway, I said I'm not voting for him this Day. Day 5 could be different!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, why are you guys trying to split the vote on Shaitra. Is there some reason you guys are now trying to protect her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to protect her....I just think Avatar is the ruler, so why go for a guard when we can get the ruler and save ourselves the trouble of trying to figure out who the other guards are?  Also, let's see if the same people that voted for him are willing to vote for him....that might tell us a bit more.  We can always get Shaitra next.  She's still on my scumdar.
> 
> Why do you think Avatar is town?  Did you see his voting pattern?  It is exactly like FA's, except he was voting for Ika (who I think is Town) except when he voted for Rosie/House.
> 
> I can change my vote if more are willing to go with Shaitra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would FA jump on Avi's wagon if Avi was the ruler? Why would he suddenly decide Avi is scum and try to get him lynched if he knew Avi was the ruler?
> 
> This is why I am hesitant to vote Avi. He could be guard or usurper but I kind of doubt guard because he voted FA and FA voted him. Could be bussing I guess but I don't know.
> 
> I'm willing to vote Avi but Shaitra made comments today specifically designed to get more votes on Avi as soon as she saw FA was at L-1. Like she was trying to push everyone to Avi's wagon.
> 
> So I don't know. I just think Shaitra is a better vote. Like I said, I could switch to Avi if it becomes necessary but I need to see some more proof he's scum.
> 
> I don't think he's the ruler.
Click to expand...



I can't find VC 3.1, ( its broken) who dropped off Avatar's wagon for FA? Wasn't Avatar at L-2 at some point.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, why are you guys trying to split the vote on Shaitra. Is there some reason you guys are now trying to protect her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to protect her....I just think Avatar is the ruler, so why go for a guard when we can get the ruler and save ourselves the trouble of trying to figure out who the other guards are?  Also, let's see if the same people that voted for him are willing to vote for him....that might tell us a bit more.  We can always get Shaitra next.  She's still on my scumdar.
> 
> Why do you think Avatar is town?  Did you see his voting pattern?  It is exactly like FA's, except he was voting for Ika (who I think is Town) except when he voted for Rosie/House.
> 
> I can change my vote if more are willing to go with Shaitra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would FA jump on Avi's wagon if Avi was the ruler? Why would he suddenly decide Avi is scum and try to get him lynched if he knew Avi was the ruler?
Click to expand...

He could have been hoping that we'd get a split vote and we'd end up voting someone else.



> This is why I am hesitant to vote Avi. He could be guard or usurper but I kind of doubt guard because he voted FA and FA voted him. Could be bussing I guess but I don't know.



If Avi is the Usurper, FA wouldn't have known it.  Maybe FA was hoping Avi was the Usurper?  Maybe FA knew that if he voted for him it would throw us off and we would think he was not the ruler, like you are thinking?  Or, maybe FA was mad that Avatar voted for him.  Or maybe I'm wrong!



> I'm willing to vote Avi but Shaitra made comments today specifically designed to get more votes on Avi as soon as she saw FA was at L-1. Like she was trying to push everyone to Avi's wagon.


It might have been an attempt to save FA.  If Shaitra is the ruler, she wouldn't know who her guards are anyway, so Avi or FA, both could be guards and one or the other would have been the same to her.  I saw her move more as trying to split the votes and not getting enough votes on either one.


> So I don't know. I just think Shaitra is a better vote. Like I said, I could switch to Avi if it becomes necessary but I need to see some more proof he's scum.
> 
> I don't think he's the ruler.



I agree, and I will be glad to switch if I see no one else thinks Avi is worth going after.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I can't find VC 3.1, ( its broken) who dropped off Avatar's wagon for FA? Wasn't Avatar at L-2 at some point.



Wake accidentally deleted it. Post 1531


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, why are you guys trying to split the vote on Shaitra. Is there some reason you guys are now trying to protect her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to protect her....I just think Avatar is the ruler, so why go for a guard when we can get the ruler and save ourselves the trouble of trying to figure out who the other guards are?  Also, let's see if the same people that voted for him are willing to vote for him....that might tell us a bit more.  We can always get Shaitra next.  She's still on my scumdar.
> 
> Why do you think Avatar is town?  Did you see his voting pattern?  It is exactly like FA's, except he was voting for Ika (who I think is Town) except when he voted for Rosie/House.
> 
> I can change my vote if more are willing to go with Shaitra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would FA jump on Avi's wagon if Avi was the ruler? Why would he suddenly decide Avi is scum and try to get him lynched if he knew Avi was the ruler?
> 
> This is why I am hesitant to vote Avi. He could be guard or usurper but I kind of doubt guard because he voted FA and FA voted him. Could be bussing I guess but I don't know.
> 
> I'm willing to vote Avi but Shaitra made comments today specifically designed to get more votes on Avi as soon as she saw FA was at L-1. Like she was trying to push everyone to Avi's wagon.
> 
> So I don't know. I just think Shaitra is a better vote. Like I said, I could switch to Avi if it becomes necessary but I need to see some more proof he's scum.
> 
> I don't think he's the ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find VC 3.1, ( its broken) who dropped off Avatar's wagon for FA? Wasn't Avatar at L-2 at some point.
Click to expand...


Here's the link....Wake accidentally edited it.

Official Usmb Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, why are you guys trying to split the vote on Shaitra. Is there some reason you guys are now trying to protect her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to protect her....I just think Avatar is the ruler, so why go for a guard when we can get the ruler and save ourselves the trouble of trying to figure out who the other guards are?  Also, let's see if the same people that voted for him are willing to vote for him....that might tell us a bit more.  We can always get Shaitra next.  She's still on my scumdar.
> 
> Why do you think Avatar is town?  Did you see his voting pattern?  It is exactly like FA's, except he was voting for Ika (who I think is Town) except when he voted for Rosie/House.
> 
> I can change my vote if more are willing to go with Shaitra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would FA jump on Avi's wagon if Avi was the ruler? Why would he suddenly decide Avi is scum and try to get him lynched if he knew Avi was the ruler?
> 
> This is why I am hesitant to vote Avi. He could be guard or usurper but I kind of doubt guard because he voted FA and FA voted him. Could be bussing I guess but I don't know.
> 
> I'm willing to vote Avi but Shaitra made comments today specifically designed to get more votes on Avi as soon as she saw FA was at L-1. Like she was trying to push everyone to Avi's wagon.
> 
> So I don't know. I just think Shaitra is a better vote. Like I said, I could switch to Avi if it becomes necessary but I need to see some more proof he's scum.
> 
> I don't think he's the ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find VC 3.1, ( its broken) who dropped off Avatar's wagon for FA? Wasn't Avatar at L-2 at some point.
Click to expand...


I dropped off Avi for FA once I saw FA come in out of nowhere after not posting all day and cast a vote for Avi and suddenly say my case on Avi was good when he was scumreading me all game and tried to get me voted off over and over and jumped on my wagon also. 

So why would he sheep me? Josh even asked him why and he didn't answer.

This is another reason I am doubting Avi is scum atm.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be obvious that the wagons against town are being padded by scum.
> Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons.
> 
> FA_Q2 has always been suspect but this looks like that padding.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me again how many towniees I have lynched.
> 
> Oh, thats right.
> 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me how that matters
> Show me how you've done any type of information gathering
> Tell me about the relationship between you, Wolf, and Avatar as it relates to this game.
Click to expand...




Josh_B said:


> Avatar lynch is wolfsister's baby. Show me an area where you think Wolfsister might be town, and you don't mind following her on the Avatar lynch.



So here's the question FA refused to answer but is the reason I MIGHT think Avi is town. I'm not sure here but I would like to get another guard if Avi is town and I feel more sure of Shaitra. 

tbh, I am quite surprised Shaitra said screw you to me and asked to replace out over some comments I made about her not posting much and scum lurking, that is not like her

mathblade's self vote was strange also and her getting so upset over being scumread and that seems like a ploy to distract from either the FA or Avi vote

So not sure here. 

We could always lynch SR. That might be fun.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I dropped off Avi for FA once I saw FA come in out of nowhere after not posting all day and cast a vote for Avi and suddenly say my case on Avi was good when he was scumreading me all game and tried to get me voted off over and over and jumped on my wagon also.
> 
> So why would he sheep me? Josh even asked him why and he didn't answer.
> 
> This is another reason I am doubting Avi is scum atm.



Damn, I thought it was going to get easier as we lynched Scum.....

That's weird, when I looked at all the vote counts (I bookmark them), it was showing FA as not voting on Vote Count 3.1.  It didn't even faze me at the time, but I do remember he voted for Avatar.  Maybe that is why Wake edited it?


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.
> 
> You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.
> 
> Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye looks town as well.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Josh B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get scum from Josh at all at this time*.  Care to explain why he reads as scum to you?
> 
> Math, however, has bothered me for a while.  She just does not seem to be actively involved in hunting scum and her votes seem rather random.  Things that I would expect from scum.
Click to expand...


(emphasis added)

I am reading FA's posts and I found this, putting it here for the time being. Seems like a strong reaction from FA ^ I guess Josh and FA have played before as well? I did not realize FA was also playing off site. I hope this is not too WIFOMY. 


 Hummmm he also defended Avatar (853, 854)  as well. Not sure if he was passing that off as town play or not. I am going to continue to read.


----------



## ika

so now we are speculating on who is gurad and who is ruler?

how about this question: does it make that much of a diffrence if they are guard or ruler? they are scum regardless


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped off Avi for FA once I saw FA come in out of nowhere after not posting all day and cast a vote for Avi and suddenly say my case on Avi was good when he was scumreading me all game and tried to get me voted off over and over and jumped on my wagon also.
> 
> So why would he sheep me? Josh even asked him why and he didn't answer.
> 
> This is another reason I am doubting Avi is scum atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I thought it was going to get easier as we lynched Scum.....
> 
> That's weird, when I looked at all the vote counts (I bookmark them), it was showing FA as not voting on Vote Count 3.1.  It didn't even faze me at the time, but I do remember he voted for Avatar.  Maybe that is why Wake edited it?
Click to expand...


I saw the same thing. I knew I was not going insane and I am off most of my meds! LOL


----------



## CaféAuLait

I saved the VC counts on a word document. I am looking for it.


----------



## Mertex

Okay, here's a thought.  When I did the checking on the vote counts, and I noted that Avatar was voting for the same person except when it came down to a wagon on someone, he changed his vote.  On D1 counts 1, 2, 3 and 4 he was voting Ika.  On Count 5 he voted Rosie.  (True that maybe he was just going along with the PL).  But on D2, he also voted 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 for Ika, but on Count 2.6 he changed his vote to House.   Wouldn't the Usurper  want all the rebels and guards/ruler gone?  So, the Usurper will vote for anyone, it doesn't matter, as long as it's not him.

Just a thought.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi could be the usurper. I'm not ruling that out. But if he is, I'd rather him help us pick off the guards. Same as if SR is the usurper. We need her help getting scum. I'm just guessing on these 2 based on behavior. I haven't really been hunting for the usurper yet. I've been trying to get scum first.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I haven't really been hunting for the usurper yet. I've been trying to get scum first.



As far as I'm concerned, the 2 Guards, the Ruler, and the Usurper are _all_ Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that



Did anyone notice FA's use of the word King here instead of ruler?

Is he telling us the ruler is male? Is he trying to lie to take the heat off a Queen? 

Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.

-ika
-Josh
-Avi

If this is true, out of those 3 it's Avi. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> I think Avatar is the Ruler.  The fact that he did the same type of voting as FA....kept his vote on the same person so as to not appear like he wasn't voting, but it was a safe vote the whole time.  I think he voted for FA hoping to split the votes and we'd end up going after someone else.  Since I think he is the ruler.....if we take him out, we don't have to worry about the guards.  Unless more of you think Shaitra is the ruler.  I think she may be a guard.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*



Avatar gets close to a lynch. FA votes Avatar. Mertex thinks Avatar is the ruler, I don't think this is the only person that said this. 
Let me look back at Cafe.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice FA's use of the word King here instead of ruler?
> 
> Is he telling us the ruler is male? Is he trying to lie to take the heat off a Queen?
> 
> Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.
> 
> -ika
> -Josh
> -Avi
> 
> If this is true, out of those 3 it's Avi. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?
Click to expand...


I don't know TBH. SR has been calling the 'ruler' king all game and said it the customary term for this setup. Wiki calls it "the King too" 

Rebels in the Palace - MafiaWiki

SR has a post where someone questioned her on the word "King". IIRC it was somewhere midgame.

However, I just checked the beginning of the game PMs and the scum PM says "Magnificent Ruler", not King. Not sure what to make of it, unless FA is playing offsite, which it seems he must be given he was strongly defending Josh after SR called him scum and FA said something like: "I don't get Josh is scum at all this time SR, what is your reasoning?"


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Avatar is the Ruler.  The fact that he did the same type of voting as FA....kept his vote on the same person so as to not appear like he wasn't voting, but it was a safe vote the whole time.  I think he voted for FA hoping to split the votes and we'd end up going after someone else.  Since I think he is the ruler.....if we take him out, we don't have to worry about the guards.  Unless more of you think Shaitra is the ruler.  I think she may be a guard.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar gets close to a lynch. FA votes Avatar. Mertex thinks Avatar is the ruler, I don't think this is the only person that said this.
> Let me look back at Cafe.
Click to expand...



I said Avatar's meta was off and he may be a guard/usurper/king ruler in my first read here. I said almost the same of Wolf as well.  Avatar's meta is off.

Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 30 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> so now we are speculating on who is gurad and who is ruler?
> 
> how about this question: does it make that much of a diffrence if they are guard or ruler? they are scum regardless



We should vote scum regardless. Guards are much easier to lynch though.

The game gets teeth because we have FA to analyze.

Has FA drawn scum before?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.
> 
> You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.
> 
> Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye looks town as well.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Josh B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get scum from Josh at all at this time*.  Care to explain why he reads as scum to you?
> 
> Math, however, has bothered me for a while.  She just does not seem to be actively involved in hunting scum and her votes seem rather random.  Things that I would expect from scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> I am reading FA's posts and I found this, putting it here for the time being. Seems like a strong reaction from FA ^ I guess Josh and FA have played before as well? I did not realize FA was also playing off site. I hope this is not too WIFOMY.
> 
> 
> Hummmm he also defended Avatar (853, 854)  as well. Not sure if he was passing that off as town play or not. I am going to continue to read.
Click to expand...


No. To my knowledge Josh B came over from Mafiascum and has very limited experience with me from there.


I have seenquite a few things wierd today.

First, excessive suggestion I am the usurper. Theallegation makes no sense. Why would a usurper hate two competing wagons and vote neither? The more logical (but still incorrect) assumption is scum with FA. Not all people who defend scum are scum here but I am surprised that wasskipped.

Second and more importantly, has FA drawn scum before? How did he treat his known buddies? Given he had to focus on finding hisbuddies, that makes hiding his meta harder. Who does he treat like they are a buddy? Like town he's conning?


----------



## ScarletRage

I am also puzzled by Cafe's return to Josh B after I wanted his lynch over the confirmed scum. That's not saying my read is right or wrong on Josh but trusting me might not be smart and I don't have the game as cracked as I did.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA was scum in game 4 but I didn't play that one. You can ask Aye or Grandma. They were his scumbuddies.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> I am also puzzled by Cafe's return to Josh B after I wanted his lynch over the confirmed scum. That's not saying my read is right or wrong on Josh but trusting me might not be smart and I don't have the game as cracked as I did.



I don't know if I am 'trusting" you as much as I just went back and started to read FA's posts and noted the defense of Josh.

As far as FA's scum game ( last time) he did not defend anyone that I recall. Don't hold me to that thought, my memory may be failing there.  He read scum to me because this game mimics his last scum game, quiet, no real defense of himself if called scum, etc. I wish I could point out what draws my reads but sometimes people read completely different. FA is not good at hiding when he is scum, thus far anyway. This was his second time rolling scum. Avatar also reads different. He is usually logical, maybe I missed some of these posts, I am rereading. But I see some wonder why one would "bus" ( for the lack of a better word given they don't know who each other are)  the other if they suspected the other was scum. FA may have thought Avatar was the usurper and vise versa. This would have Avatar rolling scum twice in a row though.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA was scum in game 4 but I didn't play that one. You can ask Aye or Grandma. They were his scumbuddies.


That is not how that step works. You look at hisposts and read the interactions with his buddies. What are common traits? Then you find the mirror here.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice FA's use of the word King here instead of ruler?
> 
> Is he telling us the ruler is male? Is he trying to lie to take the heat off a Queen?
> 
> Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.
> 
> -ika
> -Josh
> -Avi
> 
> If this is true, out of those 3 it's Avi. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?
Click to expand...


I like where you are going with this. search "queen" in this thread leads me find SR, Cafe, and Avatar still suspicious.


ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
Click to expand...


Wolfsister is making a good point on the whole king/queen thing. Looking back (searching queen) This post pops out at me the most. 

I could stand to run up Avatar again and see what happens then compare notes. 
Actually, I'm proposing that we lynch Avatar. He is definitely not the ruler. but likely to be a guard.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA was scum in game 4 but I didn't play that one. You can ask Aye or Grandma. They were his scumbuddies.



He said something about if his reads were right we would have to look deep, something like that, when he was hammered this time.

His reads are bullshit.

My recollection of Game 4 is that he read me as null and Aye as Town, then called Cafe Scum and got her mislynched.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also puzzled by Cafe's return to Josh B after I wanted his lynch over the confirmed scum. That's not saying my read is right or wrong on Josh but trusting me might not be smart and I don't have the game as cracked as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I am 'trusting" you as much as I just went back and started to read FA's posts and noted the defense of Josh.
> 
> As far as FA's scum game ( last time) he did not defend anyone that I recall. Don't hold me to that thought, my memory may be failing there.  He read scum to me because this game mimics his last scum game, quiet, no real defense of himself if called scum, etc. I wish I could point out what draws my reads but sometimes people read completely different. FA is not good at hiding when he is scum, thus far anyway. This was his second time rolling scum. Avatar also reads different. He is usually logical, maybe I missed some of these posts, I am rereading. But I see some wonder why one would "bus" ( for the lack of a better word given they don't know who each other are)  the other if they suspected the other was scum. FA may have thought Avatar was the usurper and vise versa. This would have Avatar rolling scum twice in a row though.
Click to expand...

Bussing is precisely the word when one scumbuddy votes another intending them to die. It is hard to execute well.

Ignore how often someone rolls an alignment. All that matters is this game. Past games are relevant for behavior not chance.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> First, excessive suggestion I am the usurper. Theallegation makes no sense. Why would a usurper hate two competing wagons and vote neither? The more logical (but still incorrect) assumption is scum with FA. Not all people who defend scum are scum here but I am surprised that wasskipped.



Who says I'm not thinking you might be a guard? Or the usurper? You could be either as far as I'm concerned. I certainly don't trust you for shit this game.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA was scum in game 4 but I didn't play that one. You can ask Aye or Grandma. They were his scumbuddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said something about if his reads were right we would have to look deep, something like that, when he was hammered this time.
> 
> His reads are bullshit.
> 
> My recollection of Game 4 is that he read me as null and Aye as Town, then called Cafe Scum and got her mislynched.
Click to expand...

We need to go deeper than labels.

Did he discredit you actively? Distance at all?

If he did, then he likely took the same approach to who he THOUGHT was scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, excessive suggestion I am the usurper. Theallegation makes no sense. Why would a usurper hate two competing wagons and vote neither? The more logical (but still incorrect) assumption is scum with FA. Not all people who defend scum are scum here but I am surprised that wasskipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm not thinking you might be a guard? Or the usurper? You could be either as far as I'm concerned. I certainly don't trust you for shit this game.
Click to expand...


I don't care if you trust me. I care if we lynch scum.

It's one thing to say I could be. It's another to see 3-4 players post that with zero discussion of guard SR. That's what is off.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh, thoughts on Math?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, excessive suggestion I am the usurper. Theallegation makes no sense. Why would a usurper hate two competing wagons and vote neither? The more logical (but still incorrect) assumption is scum with FA. Not all people who defend scum are scum here but I am surprised that wasskipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm not thinking you might be a guard? Or the usurper? You could be either as far as I'm concerned. I certainly don't trust you for shit this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if you trust me. I care if we lynch scum.
> 
> It's one thing to say I could be. It's another to see 3-4 players post that with zero discussion of guard SR. That's what is off.
Click to expand...


Scum is scum. Whatever you are, I'm doubting it's town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA was scum in game 4 but I didn't play that one. You can ask Aye or Grandma. They were his scumbuddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said something about if his reads were right we would have to look deep, something like that, when he was hammered this time.
> 
> His reads are bullshit.
> 
> My recollection of Game 4 is that he read me as null and Aye as Town, then called Cafe Scum and got her mislynched.
Click to expand...



I think I recall that too. He read me as town that game and each time I read him as scum he never responded and in fact said my reads were pretty good, even thought I said he was scum many times. Lol


He never called me scum though.  We lynched FA after I called him scum but I was not 100 percent sure since I had just lead the mislynch on Avatar - we had 5 days left to lynch FA and I said I wanted to be 100 percent sure before making the same mistake twice in a row.   In twilight, after FA was lynched and due to my stating I wanted to be 100 percent sure with 5 days left, Mertex was dead set FAs comments to me (after his lynch in twilight implied I was scum) and my comment to him meant I was scum, when I said I was right after all. I was then flash lynched by our Masons and fellow townies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice FA's use of the word King here instead of ruler?
> 
> Is he telling us the ruler is male? Is he trying to lie to take the heat off a Queen?
> 
> Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.
> 
> -ika
> -Josh
> -Avi
> 
> If this is true, out of those 3 it's Avi. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like where you are going with this. search "queen" in this thread leads me find SR, Cafe, and Avatar still suspicious.
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister is making a good point on the whole king/queen thing. Looking back (searching queen) This post pops out at me the most.
> 
> I could stand to run up Avatar again and see what happens then compare notes.
> Actually, I'm proposing that we lynch Avatar. He is definitely not the ruler. but likely to be a guard.
Click to expand...


We could run him up again. I've been scumreading him all game until today and that is because FA helped get him lynched.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA was scum in game 4 but I didn't play that one. You can ask Aye or Grandma. They were his scumbuddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said something about if his reads were right we would have to look deep, something like that, when he was hammered this time.
> 
> His reads are bullshit.
> 
> My recollection of Game 4 is that he read me as null and Aye as Town, then called Cafe Scum and got her mislynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to go deeper than labels.
> 
> Did he discredit you actively? Distance at all?
> 
> If he did, then he likely took the same approach to who he THOUGHT was scum.
Click to expand...



Okay, but what about stating a person is town? Should we suspect them as a possible ruler?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Since insomnia is hitting hard, I'll search FA's posts and see if he was protecting anyone.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> Josh, thoughts on Math?



I'm trying to think about math, but it's really hard. 


I have to look more at what FA said. I've been ignoring him ever since I thought he was scum days ago, until he popped up on the Avatar wagon.


----------



## Josh_B

OOops the relevant part of that video starts at 3:45. -Hard like geometry and trigonometry.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh B, thoughts on Mathblade.

Wolf, we willtalk more tomorrow. Thanks for the help slaying the scum.

Tomorroe I got a lot of reading to do. Starting wgame 4.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.
> 
> You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.
> 
> Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.
> 
> Aye looks town as well.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Josh B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get scum from Josh at all at this time.  Care to explain why he reads as scum to you?
> 
> Math, however, has bothered me for a while.  She just does not seem to be actively involved in hunting scum and her votes seem rather random.  Things that I would expect from scum.
Click to expand...


So here's one and I think Cafe already posted it but I'm just looking through any relevant FA posts for anything noteworthy. Here he defends Josh and says Math is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfster *
> 
> I have already explained why though Mertex makes a much better case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look here. Scum jumped on my wagon as soon as he could.
> 
> I am not the least bit surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been advocating for your wagon ALL GAME.
> 
> That just might be why you are not surprised.
Click to expand...


Here's one of many where he votes for me and admits wanting to wagon me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice FA's use of the word King here instead of ruler?
> 
> Is he telling us the ruler is male? Is he trying to lie to take the heat off a Queen?
> 
> Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.
> 
> -ika
> -Josh
> -Avi
> 
> If this is true, out of those 3 it's Avi. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like where you are going with this. search "queen" in this thread leads me find SR, Cafe, and Avatar still suspicious.
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister is making a good point on the whole king/queen thing. Looking back (searching queen) This post pops out at me the most.
> 
> I could stand to run up Avatar again and see what happens then compare notes.
> Actually, I'm proposing that we lynch Avatar. He is definitely not the ruler. but likely to be a guard.
Click to expand...



Because I said Queen? Strange that, how many times did you say "king", just like FA? I just looked and it seems at least twice. Posts 459 and 912. 

I'm town. Search elsewhere,  unless you are trying to lynch a townie. Hummmm?


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex sounds to me like she is genuinely trying to change her hostility.
> 
> Reading her as scum because she is being more amenable is crazy IMHO.  We already know that she is directly trying to change her meta - that is not a scum tell.



Defending Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Good points on TSO.
> 
> Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.
> 
> *Vote: TSO *



TSO vote-now Grandma


----------



## Wolfsister77

This one is good. He read SR as guard. 



FA_Q2 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes vote me so i can be out of this stupid game and watch the obviscum titus lead everyone to downfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, I tend to agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is trying to control a group – something that seems very scummy to me in general.  It is in scums best interest to control a few townies to direct them away from their king.  I get a Loyal Guard read from Titus
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex sounds to me like she is genuinely trying to change her hostility.
> 
> Reading her as scum because she is being more amenable is crazy IMHO.  We already know that she is directly trying to change her meta - that is not a scum tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Mertex.
Click to expand...



I noted this post earlier, I though I quoted it? But I don't see it. I really hate this new forum setup when it comes to quoting stacking.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.



Wants to lynch ika, defends Avi.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wants to lynch ika, defends Avi.
Click to expand...



He defended Avatar on at least two other occasions as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.
> 
> You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.
> 
> Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.
> 
> Aye looks town as well.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Josh B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get scum from Josh at all at this time*.  Care to explain why he reads as scum to you?
> 
> *Math, however, has bothered me for a while.  She just does not seem to be actively involved in hunting scum and her votes seem rather random.  Things that I would expect from scum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So here's one and I think Cafe already posted it but I'm just looking through any relevant FA posts for anything noteworthy. Here he defends Josh and says Math is scum.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfster *
> 
> I have already explained why though Mertex makes a much better case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look here. Scum jumped on my wagon as soon as he could.
> 
> I am not the least bit surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I have been advocating for your wagon ALL GAME.*
> 
> That just might be why you are not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's one of many where he votes for me and admits wanting to wagon me.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex sounds to me like she is genuinely trying to change her hostility.
> 
> Reading her as scum because she is being more amenable is crazy IMHO.  We already know that she is directly trying to change her meta - that is not a scum tell*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending Mertex.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points on TSO.
> 
> *Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.*
> 
> *Vote: TSO *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSO vote-now Grandma
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> This one is good. He read SR as guard.
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes vote me so i can be out of this stupid game and watch the obviscum titus lead everyone to downfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, I tend to agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is trying to control a group – something that seems very scummy to me in general.  It is in scums best interest to control a few townies to direct them away from their king.  I get a Loyal Guard read from Titus*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play. * Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> *Avatar gave his reason above. * I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wants to lynch ika, defends Avi.
Click to expand...


Here  are all the relevant quotes I could find and bolded the relevant parts. 

He defends: Mertex, Avatar, Josh

Goes after: Me, SR, Math

There is probably more because I just did a search and grabbed what stood out to me and didn't take the time to read word for word but this is a start anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fine with lynching either Josh or Math.
> 
> You AV look pretty town. Math is actually swinging voting the ruler so she's either guard wifoming it or town. Eitherway she's acting protown.
> 
> Wolf's the ruler so unless we get a miracle Wolf will not swing.
> 
> Aye looks town as well.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Josh B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get scum from Josh at all at this time*.  Care to explain why he reads as scum to you?
> 
> *Math, however, has bothered me for a while.  She just does not seem to be actively involved in hunting scum and her votes seem rather random.  Things that I would expect from scum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So here's one and I think Cafe already posted it but I'm just looking through any relevant FA posts for anything noteworthy. Here he defends Josh and says Math is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfster *
> 
> I have already explained why though Mertex makes a much better case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look here. Scum jumped on my wagon as soon as he could.
> 
> I am not the least bit surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I have been advocating for your wagon ALL GAME.*
> 
> That just might be why you are not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's one of many where he votes for me and admits wanting to wagon me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex sounds to me like she is genuinely trying to change her hostility.
> 
> Reading her as scum because she is being more amenable is crazy IMHO.  We already know that she is directly trying to change her meta - that is not a scum tell*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points on TSO.
> 
> *Considering that House is the only other viable wagon, wolf is not going anywhere soon, my other scum read on scarlet is also not going anywhere soon and I am not yet convinced House is scum I think TSO is likely the best place for my vote at this time.*
> 
> *Vote: TSO *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TSO vote-now Grandma
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is good. He read SR as guard.
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes vote me so i can be out of this stupid game and watch the obviscum titus lead everyone to downfall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of this, I tend to agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Mertex, @Wolf, @Avatar4321 @RosieS Let's suppose we're all town. I have townreads to varying degrees on all of you now so I'd rather just make scum's job really hard for them. Let's lynch outside of ourselves until required to do so otherwise. We should mop up quite a few of the guards.
> 
> 
> If you're in, vote ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is trying to control a group – something that seems very scummy to me in general.  It is in scums best interest to control a few townies to direct them away from their king.  I get a Loyal Guard read from Titus*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play. * Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> *Avatar gave his reason above. * I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wants to lynch ika, defends Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here  are all the relevant quotes I could find and bolded the relevant parts.
> 
> He defends: Mertex, Avatar, Josh
> 
> Goes after: Me, SR, Math
> 
> There is probably more because I just did a search and grabbed what stood out to me and didn't take the time to read word for word but this is a start anyway.
Click to expand...


Oops, forgot he also went after tso- now Grandma.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice FA's use of the word King here instead of ruler?
> 
> Is he telling us the ruler is male? Is he trying to lie to take the heat off a Queen?
> 
> Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.
> 
> -ika
> -Josh
> -Avi
> 
> If this is true, out of those 3 it's Avi. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like where you are going with this. search "queen" in this thread leads me find SR, Cafe, and Avatar still suspicious.
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister is making a good point on the whole king/queen thing. Looking back (searching queen) This post pops out at me the most.
> 
> I could stand to run up Avatar again and see what happens then compare notes.
> Actually, I'm proposing that we lynch Avatar. He is definitely not the ruler. but likely to be a guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I said Queen? Strange that, how many times did you say "king", just like FA? I just looked and it seems at least twice. Posts 459 and 912.
> 
> I'm town. Search elsewhere,  unless you are trying to lynch a townie. Hummmm?
Click to expand...


I think this has been pointed out before, but King is the common name for the ruler according to the wiki. Saying King and Ruler wouldn't be suspect. Crumbing "queen" instead, is suspect. 

Speaking of Gender Neutral. Let's vote

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA was scum in game 4 but I didn't play that one. You can ask Aye or Grandma. They were his scumbuddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said something about if his reads were right we would have to look deep, something like that, when he was hammered this time.
> 
> His reads are bullshit.
> 
> My recollection of Game 4 is that he read me as null and Aye as Town, then called Cafe Scum and got her mislynched.
Click to expand...



When he said that though it strongly reminded me of his exit from game 4. To me he was telling us we were far off the scent after his twilight comments in game four. But we were looking at you for a lynch next, until I was flash lynched. So I wondered if he tried the same thing twice? Idk.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the king though - you are going to have to dig deeper for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice FA's use of the word King here instead of ruler?
> 
> Is he telling us the ruler is male? Is he trying to lie to take the heat off a Queen?
> 
> Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.
> 
> -ika
> -Josh
> -Avi
> 
> If this is true, out of those 3 it's Avi. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like where you are going with this. search "queen" in this thread leads me find SR, Cafe, and Avatar still suspicious.
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is more active and confrontational. If he hadn't just flipped scum in his only other game, that would be solid townread evidence. Yet he cannot expect to get away with the same strategy twice. I would expect some change from House.
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it's not a queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King is the usual method of referring to the role. Context here. House would not be a queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister is making a good point on the whole king/queen thing. Looking back (searching queen) This post pops out at me the most.
> 
> I could stand to run up Avatar again and see what happens then compare notes.
> Actually, I'm proposing that we lynch Avatar. He is definitely not the ruler. but likely to be a guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I said Queen? Strange that, how many times did you say "king", just like FA? I just looked and it seems at least twice. Posts 459 and 912.
> 
> I'm town. Search elsewhere,  unless you are trying to lynch a townie. Hummmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this has been pointed out before, but King is the common name for the ruler according to the wiki. Saying King and Ruler wouldn't be suspect. Crumbing "queen" instead, is suspect.
> 
> Speaking of Gender Neutral. Let's vote
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
Click to expand...



I agree, but if you look at my reads I say avatar may be king, wolf may be queen. There was a bit of a brouhaha when SR called House king, and he said how do you know I'm not a queen? Something like that can't recall the whole convo now though.  The name of the game (palace)  suggest king or queen as ruler.  I think that is why many are using it. If FA did slip, with the word King, it would make our jobs much easier though.


----------



## Grandma

His reads list, post 701:



FA_Q2 said:


> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> AyeCantSeeYou Town
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much




So, his Scum/Leaning Scum reads: Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika.

His Null/Town reads: Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Avi, Josh, Grandma (TSO), Mathblade

The "King" is in the second group, if FA's right then the Usurper would be in his Scum list.

From Wall Post 1766: FA defends Josh and calls Math Scum. He's very much after Wolf. He reads me (tso) and Scarlet as Scum. Defends Avi. Wants to PL Ika.

Our most likely candidates for "King" from FA then are: *Arden, Avi, Josh*.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> I agree, but if you look at my reads I say avatar may be king, wolf may be queen. There was a bit of a brouhaha when SR called House king, and he said how do you know I'm not a queen? Something like that can't recall the whole convo now though. The name of the game (palace) suggest king or queen as ruler. I think that is why many are using it. If FA did slip, with the word King, it would make our jobs much easier though.



I agree that it would make our jobs easier. 
There's rebel me. 
There's Avatar who FA voted for when he was almost lynched, completely ruling out the possibility of Avatar being the ruler.
And there is Aye who I have a light town read on. 

Which one are you thinking? Obviously a lot of WIFOM is going into this whole looking for the "king" business, but wouldn't you think that if he were going to make a direct statement like that, he would say the opposite? I mean in one sense it's telling because he already knows if the ruler is or isn't a queen. But in another sense he said that he, himself was not the king. Is that to say that there is a king out there? or is that just simply to say it's not him.


----------



## Grandma

CORRECTION - Our "King" is most likely among:

*Arden, Avi, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra.*


----------



## Josh_B

Sorry. I thought Aye was guy for some reason. Bouncing off of grandma's 1771, I can see Avatar as guard, but not as a ruler.
I have nothing really about Arden, but I did have my vote on him for a long time and no one ever said anything about it one way or the other.


----------



## Grandma

I'll be back tomorrow evening.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent Wake a PM and asked to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Wolf said you don't post much?
Click to expand...


No, because she said I wasn't trying.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be obvious that the wagons against town are being padded by scum.
> Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons.
> 
> FA_Q2 has always been suspect but this looks like that padding.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me again how many towniees I have lynched.
> 
> Oh, thats right.
> 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me how that matters
> Show me how you've done any type of information gathering
> Tell me about the relationship between you, Wolf, and Avatar as it relates to this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar lynch is wolfsister's baby. Show me an area where you think Wolfsister might be town, and you don't mind following her on the Avatar lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So here's the question FA refused to answer but is the reason I MIGHT think Avi is town. I'm not sure here but I would like to get another guard if Avi is town and I feel more sure of Shaitra.
> 
> tbh, I am quite surprised Shaitra said screw you to me and asked to replace out over some comments I made about her not posting much and scum lurking, that is not like her
> 
> mathblade's self vote was strange also and her getting so upset over being scumread and that seems like a ploy to distract from either the FA or Avi vote
> 
> So not sure here.
> 
> We could always lynch SR. That might be fun.
Click to expand...


You aren't listening.  It's because you accused me of not even trying to play.  I am giving this game as much time as I possibly can.  To be accused of not even trying hurts.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra 

Don't replace out. Give us some reads if you can.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Arden
*
I'd like to hear from Arden on anything game related.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Why are ya'll focusing on who has what role? Scum is scum, whether it's the ruler, guards, or usurper. They are all deadly to us - or did I miss something somewhere?


----------



## Grandma

We have to go on the clue FA left us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah well, I was talking about your scumtells and lurking. None of my comment were meant to hurt or insult you and were not worth the response you gave. I've had much, much worse said to me this game. If I would of made an inappropriate comment, I would be apologizing now but since you said screw you rather than asking me to elaborate, I guess that's life. I'm not trying to hurt you or anyone. I would like some game related content from you. I don't want you using my comments as an excuse to not play. You know how to give content. You don't have to take a ton of  time doing it. I know you are busy. So when you are here, say something is what I'm asking. I'd be saying the same thing to anyone being too quiet. Lurking bugs me because it makes it impossible to get a read on someone. I was super irritated with mebelle for it also in past games. I was ready to vote out ika and tso for it. I'm not liking Arden doing it. I also consider it a huge scumtell or anti-town. It's one of my big pet peeves in these games. No, I don't expect people to devote their lives to the game but a post or two a day with content would help. Otherwise, I'm just gonna call you scum and vote you eventually.

As far as being hurt, look at all the shit that was said to me and Mertex and others in this game. Look back when SR tunnelled the shit out of me earlier in the game and said she wanted me dead. Or when FA has been trying to get me wagoned all game. I was being accused by many and it was frustrating as hell. How about recently when I told SR I don't trust her this game? I think she's caused a lot of chaos and been illogical while at the same time appearing to town it up. So should she get hurt by me calling her illogical or saying I don't trust her for shit. Well, if she did, I'd suspect her more. But it's no worse than what I said to you.

That's just a game related example I could think of right now but no worse than saying people need to make an effort in the games and try.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why are ya'll focusing on who has what role? Scum is scum, whether it's the ruler, guards, or usurper. They are all deadly to us - or did I miss something somewhere?



Nope, But when FA made the comment he did, I was thinking we might be able to pinpoint the ruler and figuring out how the usurper role would operate would help us also. For example, SR hasn't been on the latest wagons and says she hates them. Then says the usurper would be on every wagon. So, to me this is something the usurper would do and might explain why I think she has that role. She could be a guard also. Shaitra, Avi, mathblade and Arden could have these roles. I'm kind of thinking the 4 remaining scum are among the group of-SR, Shaitra, Avi, math, Arden-yes that's more than 4 but that's where I'm at for now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are ya'll focusing on who has what role? Scum is scum, whether it's the ruler, guards, or usurper. They are all deadly to us - or did I miss something somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, But when FA made the comment he did, I was thinking we might be able to pinpoint the ruler and figuring out how the usurper role would operate would help us also. For example, SR hasn't been on the latest wagons and says she hates them. Then says the usurper would be on every wagon. So, to me this is something the usurper would do and might explain why I think she has that role. She could be a guard also. Shaitra, Avi, mathblade and Arden could have these roles. I'm kind of thinking the 4 remaining scum are among the group of-SR, Shaitra, Avi, math, Arden-yes that's more than 4 but that's where I'm at for now.
Click to expand...


If SR hates wagons, why was she trying to get some going earlier in the game? That's how I see it when someone says 'hey soandso, vote goofball with me'.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Avatar is the Ruler.  The fact that he did the same type of voting as FA....kept his vote on the same person so as to not appear like he wasn't voting, but it was a safe vote the whole time.  I think he voted for FA hoping to split the votes and we'd end up going after someone else.  Since I think he is the ruler.....if we take him out, we don't have to worry about the guards.  Unless more of you think Shaitra is the ruler.  I think she may be a guard.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar gets close to a lynch. FA votes Avatar. Mertex thinks Avatar is the ruler, I don't think this is the only person that said this.
> Let me look back at Cafe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said Avatar's meta was off and he may be a guard/usurper/king ruler in my first read here. I said almost the same of Wolf as well.  Avatar's meta is off.
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 30 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Cafe, your link takes me to a post by Scarlet, and there she was saying that Rosie's meta was off.  Am I going to the wrong post or did you make a mistake about whose meta was off based on what the post says?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are ya'll focusing on who has what role? Scum is scum, whether it's the ruler, guards, or usurper. They are all deadly to us - or did I miss something somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, But when FA made the comment he did, I was thinking we might be able to pinpoint the ruler and figuring out how the usurper role would operate would help us also. For example, SR hasn't been on the latest wagons and says she hates them. Then says the usurper would be on every wagon. So, to me this is something the usurper would do and might explain why I think she has that role. She could be a guard also. Shaitra, Avi, mathblade and Arden could have these roles. I'm kind of thinking the 4 remaining scum are among the group of-SR, Shaitra, Avi, math, Arden-yes that's more than 4 but that's where I'm at for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If SR hates wagons, why was she trying to get some going earlier in the game? That's how I see it when someone says 'hey soandso, vote goofball with me'.
Click to expand...


It's another example of her illogical play she's been doing all game-trying to cause chaos.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I would be hurt if people collectively were calling me groupscum rather than usurper. Usurper cannot win until the ruler is dead. The claims I am usurper put me in a rough spot

1) Defend against them and bog down the thread

OR

2) Ackniwledge the bad cases exist, become the true Slayer of the thread while allowing us to hunt the larger threat.

This whole game is a chess match with an op but dumb enemy (too many scum buy they do not know each other). Knowing how each piece should act is important and so is setting aside personal bias.

I do not see myself as the cause of chaos at all here. My strategy (wagon two people and see what comes) resulted in a scumflip and our only one to date .


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now we are speculating on who is gurad and who is ruler?
> 
> how about this question: does it make that much of a diffrence if they are guard or ruler? they are scum regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should vote scum regardless. *Guards are much easier to lynch though.*
> 
> The game gets teeth because we have FA to analyze.
> 
> Has FA drawn scum before?
Click to expand...


You are right, so if Avatar were to develop a wagon and he is ruler,  at least 2 people will not be voting for him. 

Also, I have been using the word "ruler" mostly because every time I was going to type the word "king" the thought occurred to me that it could be a "she" and I would quickly change it to ruler.  FA may not have had that thought occur in his mind because he might have known it was a "he".


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, I would be hurt if people collectively were calling me groupscum rather than usurper. Usurper cannot win until the ruler is dead. The claims I am usurper put me in a rough spot
> 
> 1) Defend against them and bog down the thread
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) Ackniwledge the bad cases exist, become the true Slayer of the thread while allowing us to hunt the larger threat.
> 
> This whole game is a chess match with an op but dumb enemy (too many scum buy they do not know each other). Knowing how each piece should act is important and so is setting aside personal bias.
> 
> I do not see myself as the cause of chaos at all here. My strategy (wagon two people and see what comes) resulted in a scumflip and our only one to date .



I'm saying you could be either-usurper or guard. And your illogical play and chaos causing is much more subtle this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and SR, your strategy of wagoning 2 people worked but it was because we wagoned FA and Avi and you wanted nothing to do with it.

Again, not logical, not town.


----------



## Josh_B

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why are ya'll focusing on who has what role? Scum is scum, whether it's the ruler, guards, or usurper. They are all deadly to us - or did I miss something somewhere?


I'm not focusing on who has certain roles, but I am focusing on people saying that someone has a certain role when it's clear that they don't.


----------



## ScarletRage

So that leaves a) wagon AV again...see what happens or b) wagon others...


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh and SR, your strategy of wagoning 2 people worked but it was because we wagoned FA and Avi and you wanted nothing to do with it.
> 
> Again, not logical, not town.


The strategy worked which was the right move. I wanted oyhers wagoned bc my reads were shit. Still the dual wagon was the right manuever.


----------



## ScarletRage

I gtg to work today. Be back tonight.

Go to mafiascum's general discussion forum if you are interested in attending a party at my place. Details there.


----------



## Josh_B

I'm down. Let's wagon Avatar again and see where the river goes

*Vote: AVATAR*


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> *Vote: Mertex*



That is too funny.  He was praising my work when I posted the wall of posts by House and read me as Town, and now he is voting for me.  Perhaps Josh decides to change his reads when people start suspecting him in the hopes that he can lead them away from him. 

Josh, you are beginning to look more and more suspicious.  I'm going to have to hunt your posts down and see what I find.

And Wolf, when FA defended me, he was just using the information that I provided to support his vote on you, which never changed except to vote for TSO on two vote counts, and my whole focus was on House at that time, not you.

Vote me off, I don't care, you are just making it harder for us to win.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Let's wagon Avi. 

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you doubt FA when he said he was scum before his lynch? Why?
> 
> I'm really trying to see you as town, ( since we have mislynched you so much in the past) when you ask admitted scum for their scum reads ( which is against their wincon)  and then say what you did above, it is really confusing to me.
Click to expand...

 
I has no doubt he was scum once he confessed. Why are you so upset that I tried to get more info from him?

I didn't think commenting on wakes choice of death scene pics was going to give


Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wants to lynch ika, defends Avi.
Click to expand...

 
was he on ikas wagon?


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wants to lynch ika, defends Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He defended Avatar on at least two other occasions as well.
Click to expand...

 
which is precisely why him coming out of no where and trying to lynch me seemed so scummy.

which makes me wonder why you want to lynch me so bad. You keep claiming my meta is off. Last games I was bring all nice with people, so much so that I backed myself into pushing for a TN lynch when I should have been hammering house. And yet this game I've challenged scarlet, Rosie, house, ika, wolf, Arden, shaitra, aye and probably a few more. I'm hunting rather than making friends. And yet you insist my meta is scummy. In fact you've been looking for excuses to go after me. I find it odd.


----------



## Avatar4321

you know, you can think for yourselves. You don't have to do something simply because scarlet tells you.

I'm going to give some reads in a minute


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> you know, you can think for yourselves. You don't have to do something simply because scarlet tells you.
> 
> I'm going to give some reads in a minute



I was sheeping Josh. And in answer to your above question, FA was never on ika's wagon.


----------



## Avatar4321

these are current reads. I am going to look and see who was on my wagon when FA jumped on. I'm thinking maybe he saw the ruler jump on and figured he should follow suit.

however here are my reads now:

wolf is town. I'm seeing her town game here.

josh is town. He looks like he has been scum hunting

grandma is town. Not seeing any scummy behavior from her.

Arden is scum. She jumped on my wagon early yesterday. She gave no reason and ignored my questions when I asked her about it. Considering I was already openly suspecting her and she gave no reason for her vote, I can only conclude it was because I suspected her. Scummy behavior.

shaitra leaning scum. Her meta has been off this game. I was willing to accept her explanations until she got catty. That's really unlike her. But I'm not 100% sure.

aye leaning scum. Or maybe usurper. She has been on every wagon. Always jumps on toward the end. I also think it's interesting that I vote for her and a wagon on me pops up.

scarlet I'm leaning town but I'm not sure. Her defense of ika repeatedly is throwing me off.

ika I think is a good scum candidate. Doesn't seem to scum hunt at all. Will hammer anyone. Seems scummy.

mertex game is off. I'm leaning to townie because I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt. But it's not her usual meta.

cafe I'm fairly null. Not seeing alot of scum hunting. Keeps claiming my meta is off and looking for excuses to vote for me. Not sure if she just thinks I'm scum or realizes I'm a threat to her rulers regime.

math is null as well. Sometimes it looks like she is helping other times she does odd stuff like vote for herself when we have two wagons going.

id pay close attention to who is lynching me and who isn't. And look at who was involved the first time.

I think I hit everyone.right now my best suspect id Arden. So *vote* *Arden*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, you can think for yourselves. You don't have to do something simply because scarlet tells you.
> 
> I'm going to give some reads in a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sheeping Josh. And in answer to your above question, FA was never on ika's wagon.
Click to expand...

 
so he says he is for lynching ika but never commits. I'm not sure if that means anything. Maybe if Arden flips guard


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, You can town for now Avi. That's what I was looking for from you. If I move to Arden that'll be 3 on you and 3 on her. A double wagon. If she flips scum, ika is scum also, then SR.

Look out I was sheeping Josh, now I'm sheeping Avi. 

*Vote: Arden*


----------



## Avatar4321

so just before FA voted for me with little reason I noticed mertex had voted for me. Afterwards she jumps to FA. Why did you jump to FA mertex?

I also noticed it was after ayes vote. Why did you vote for FA aye?​


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why are ya'll focusing on who has what role? Scum is scum, whether it's the ruler, guards, or usurper. They are all deadly to us - or did I miss something somewhere?



I have this gut feeling you may be the usurper. I've been town reading you all game and you were instrumental in helping us lynch FA so I don't think you are a guard or ruler.

But there's a couple things that I have to look into with you to further flush this out. Call it a nagging feeling. It'll have to be when I have more than a minute. 

-eagerness to lynch House-reminding Wake I voted for him
-jumping on late to every wagon

You jumped onto late wagons in the last game as town and you very well could be town. Don't get me wrong. This is not something I'm sure of.

It's just a hunch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> so just before FA voted for me with little reason I noticed mertex had voted for me. Afterwards she jumps to FA. Why did you jump to FA mertex?
> 
> I also noticed it was after ayes vote. Why did you vote for FA aye?​



Already stated why when I voted. It was to see what would come up between the 2 wagons going. I found it odd FA wasn't posting as much as he had in other games, and also noticed he came in out of the blue and put a vote on you without much of an explanation.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are ya'll focusing on who has what role? Scum is scum, whether it's the ruler, guards, or usurper. They are all deadly to us - or did I miss something somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this gut feeling you may be the usurper. I've been town reading you all game and you were instrumental in helping us lynch FA so I don't think you are a guard or ruler.
> 
> But there's a couple things that I have to look into with you to further flush this out. Call it a nagging feeling. It'll have to be when I have more than a minute.
> 
> -eagerness to lynch House-reminding Wake I voted for him
> -jumping on late to every wagon
> 
> You jumped onto late wagons in the last game as town and you very well could be town. Don't get me wrong. This is not something I'm sure of.
> 
> It's just a hunch.
Click to expand...


I'm not the usurper. If I was, I'd be lurking and not posting. I'm a rebel.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf, I wasn't 'eager' to vote anyone in this game so far. I told Wake about your vote because he left it off the vote count. I'm not the only person that's ever told him about a missed vote. 

The only reason I voted for Rosie is because Josh asked me to. I had said I believed she was town, but many of you wanted her out of the game anyway due to the fighting. It's too bad we couldn't have voted you both out at the same time for that. You both played a part in it, so removing one player still left the other at fault for it in. Just my take on that.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so just before FA voted for me with little reason I noticed mertex had voted for me. Afterwards she jumps to FA. Why did you jump to FA mertex?
> 
> I also noticed it was after ayes vote. Why did you vote for FA aye?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already stated why when I voted. It was to see what would come up between the 2 wagons going. I found it odd FA wasn't posting as much as he had in other games, and also noticed he came in out of the blue and put a vote on you without much of an explanation.
Click to expand...

 
actually no. When you voted for him you said that you wanted to see where this went and that was all. I didn't see any of that explanation at all but I could have missed it. What post did you say that?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, I wasn't 'eager' to vote anyone in this game so far. I told Wake about your vote because he left it off the vote count. I'm not the only person that's ever told him about a missed vote.
> 
> The only reason I voted for Rosie is because Josh asked me to. I had said I believed she was town, but many of you wanted her out of the game anyway due to the fighting. It's too bad we couldn't have voted you both out at the same time for that. You both played a part in it, so removing one player still left the other at fault for it in. Just my take on that.


 
not eager and yet I think you've been on almost all the wagons so far.

and why would josh asking you to vote for someone you think is town convince you to vote for town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's just a nagging feeling I have regarding the usurper role-


AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, I wasn't 'eager' to vote anyone in this game so far. I told Wake about your vote because he left it off the vote count. I'm not the only person that's ever told him about a missed vote.
> 
> The only reason I voted for Rosie is because Josh asked me to. I had said I believed she was town, but many of you wanted her out of the game anyway due to the fighting. It's too bad we couldn't have voted you both out at the same time for that. You both played a part in it, so removing one player still left the other at fault for it in. Just my take on that.



Yes, and removing us both would of been two PL's and two mislynches. I'm not going to re-discuss the Rosie drama. This was just a note to myself anyway and not something I'm sure of at all. I just want to make mention of it to see what others think or to explore it further down the road. Not a big deal at this point.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I wasn't 'eager' to vote anyone in this game so far. I told Wake about your vote because he left it off the vote count. I'm not the only person that's ever told him about a missed vote.
> 
> The only reason I voted for Rosie is because Josh asked me to. I had said I believed she was town, but many of you wanted her out of the game anyway due to the fighting. It's too bad we couldn't have voted you both out at the same time for that. You both played a part in it, so removing one player still left the other at fault for it in. Just my take on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not eager and yet I think you've been on almost all the wagons so far.
> 
> and why would josh asking you to vote for someone you think is town convince you to vote for town?
Click to expand...


This was already gone over before. The fighting was interfering with the game. Some people had stopped posting because of it. Even though some asked for it to stop, it continued. Rosie was a PL.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so just before FA voted for me with little reason I noticed mertex had voted for me. Afterwards she jumps to FA. Why did you jump to FA mertex?
> 
> I also noticed it was after ayes vote. Why did you vote for FA aye?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already stated why when I voted. It was to see what would come up between the 2 wagons going. I found it odd FA wasn't posting as much as he had in other games, and also noticed he came in out of the blue and put a vote on you without much of an explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually no. When you voted for him you said that you wanted to see where this went and that was all. I didn't see any of that explanation at all but I could have missed it. What post did you say that?
Click to expand...


Post 1593, 2 posts below my vote for him. I sometimes intentionally put my reasons in another post to see who pays attention and who doesn't. The fact that you missed that is now noted.

Official Usmb Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 80 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, You can town for now Avi. That's what I was looking for from you. If I move to Arden that'll be 3 on you and 3 on her. A double wagon. If she flips scum, ika is scum also, then SR.
> 
> Look out I was sheeping Josh, now I'm sheeping Avi.
> 
> *Vote: Arden*



Does that mean both you and Avi are sheeping me, since I voted for Arden first?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'll sheep any vote as long as it's on someone I suspect to be scum. I want the scum dead, the sooner the better. Arden is one that fell down the list to me for random voting with no explanation and doing a lot of lurking. Her flip will tell me something about both ika and SR-she's strongly defended ika all game and so has SR, so if Arden flips scum-those 2, ika and SR, are suspect immediately. 

So that's why I'm voting Arden right now.

I moved off Avi after he towned it up a lot today and after FA who is scum, jumped on his wagon. It doesn't mean Avi isn't scum, he's just not really at the top of my list any more.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> so just before FA voted for me with little reason I noticed mertex had voted for me. Afterwards she jumps to FA. Why did you jump to FA mertex?
> 
> I also noticed it was after ayes vote. Why did you vote for FA aye?​




The reason I jumped to FA was because I was afraid that someone wanted the vote split up and we were going to end with a stalemate.  FA and You have been on my scumdar, FA not as long as you but I started suspecting him on my second post of reads as being a guard.  I was right.  

I also had been thinking that Ika was using his excuse to hammer as a way out of not having to vote and show his hand, I wanted to make FA's wagon at six to see if Ika would really hammer....I even made a post to that extent.

Official Usmb Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace


Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: FA
> *
> Let's see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FA has been on my leaning town, then changed to leaning scum, maybe a Scum guard.  He's a L-2, let's see if Ika is willing to hammer this one.*
> 
> *Vote:FA*
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm satisfied with the responses so far. If I come up with more questions I will ask them


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I have major issues with you trying to link me to Arden. If ika flips scum, I should take a lot of heat for that. He won't though.

I have never said Arden looked town.

You seem to be struggling with whiteknighting when others are involved. You know scum can defend town, for example House defending Math last game. Yet you use that to argue suspicion on people.


----------



## ika

i got my hammer so im satified.

its my personal goal in a game to get the hammer vote.

whats the votecount atm?


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> i got my hammer so im satified.
> 
> its my personal goal in a game to get the hammer vote.
> 
> whats the votecount atm?


Ika, since I am apparently usurper, can I take the hamner torch scum buddy?


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got my hammer so im satified.
> 
> its my personal goal in a game to get the hammer vote.
> 
> whats the votecount atm?
> 
> 
> 
> Ika, since I am apparently usurper, can I take the hamner torch scum buddy?
Click to expand...


if you can get me a votecount and it would get an l-1 maybe.

i normally resrev it for lucky but scince he isnt here im fine with it


----------



## Shaitra

Ika, now that you have hammered someone and are satisfied, what are you reads?  Will you vote even if you aren't getting the hammer vote?


----------



## Shaitra

When was the last time Arden posted?  I'll try and ISO her later tonight.


----------



## ika

let me find the current player lsit of whos alive


----------



## ika

*just stealing form last vc for ease

★Arden (0): *who?
*Avatar4321: *still scum, hes doign typical scumplay by voteparking, hes also sevral times implied hes not a rebel if you read them carefully
*AyeCantSeeYou (0): *who?
*CafeAuLait (0): *been here and there on posting, dont recall much.
*Grandma *im going scum based off tso ive seen his town game and it wasnt showing here
*ika *still wantign to do a slayers gambit
*Josh_B *his post have been prtty clear cut, im gonna say hes a rebel
*Mathblade *given the fact she is playing elsewhere im going to say shes scum
*Mertex *her post have been here and there i wouldnt be suprised to see her being scum but other say its her town meta so meh
*ScarletRage *still obvious scum
*Shaitra *who?
*Wolfsister77 *the counterwagon to everyone, i could see this being a hidden ruler where the gurads all gang up and then counterwagon the shit out of it.


----------



## ika

*vote avitar
*
cus i got what i was wanting and hes still prob scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi has 3 votes, Arden has 3 votes. I asked Wake yeserday to prod Arden.

SR-I'm linking you to her because you are both hard defending ika. I'm trying to figure out why.

When House and I townblocked, it got one of us killed because so many suspected me. 

I've been calling Josh town most of the game and he me except in the beginning. That's because we are both town and recognize that. Same with Mertex and myself but that didn't happen until later in the game. We always get along well with each other once we've figured out we are both town. As scum we distanced ourselves from each other.

So when I see alliances form, I need to figure out why. It's as simple as that. I'm pretty sure ika is town but I'm not so sure about you and Arden so it makes me suspicious of all 3 of you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oops, Arden has 3, Avi has 4 now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I have my ways of reading ika. He's town.

Two players agreeing on a read doesn't make them scum if one flips.

For instance, Mertex and I both townread you. Mertex is not autoscum when I fliptown.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, is wolf possible scum figuring Arden scum doing a doubtcast bus?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I need to figure out who is town, who is town aligning with other town, who is scum protecting each other or the leader and in what way are they working together to achieve their goals-bussing, distancing, alliance forming, or whatever. 

I want town unified against scum. That's how we won in game 5. I'd like to use that same technique here but I have to figure out who's who.


----------



## ScarletRage

Nice speech. The best way to do that is to look at Game 4. FA treated his scumbuddies in a certain way. Look for parallels.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-Just because you are scum and I figured you out, doesn't mean you have to be a smart ass. You've been giving speeches all game so meh. 

I'll look at game 4 again but I don't think FA treated any of his scumbuddies the way he's treated me this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I need to figure out who is town, who is town aligning with other town, who is scum protecting each other or the leader and in what way are they working together to achieve their goals-bussing, distancing, alliance forming, or whatever.
> 
> I want town unified against scum. That's how we won in game 5. I'd like to use that same technique here but I have to figure out who's who.



Don't take this the wrong way, but you won game 5 because half the scum confessed and the other half may as well have. it had nothing to do with town working together.


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> *just stealing form last vc for ease
> 
> ★Arden (0): *who?
> *Avatar4321: *still scum, hes doign typical scumplay by voteparking, hes also sevral times implied hes not a rebel if you read them carefully
> *AyeCantSeeYou (0): *who?
> *CafeAuLait (0): *been here and there on posting, dont recall much.
> *Grandma *im going scum based off tso ive seen his town game and it wasnt showing here
> *ika *still wantign to do a slayers gambit
> *Josh_B *his post have been prtty clear cut, im gonna say hes a rebel
> *Mathblade *given the fact she is playing elsewhere im going to say shes scum
> *Mertex *her post have been here and there i wouldnt be suprised to see her being scum but other say its her town meta so meh
> *ScarletRage *still obvious scum
> *Shaitra *who?
> *Wolfsister77 *the counterwagon to everyone, i could see this being a hidden ruler where the gurads all gang up and then counterwagon the shit out of it.



I've not implied anything of the sort. This is were Rosie would be screaming lynch all liars. 

Course we lynched her earlier.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to figure out who is town, who is town aligning with other town, who is scum protecting each other or the leader and in what way are they working together to achieve their goals-bussing, distancing, alliance forming, or whatever.
> 
> I want town unified against scum. That's how we won in game 5. I'd like to use that same technique here but I have to figure out who's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but you won game 5 because half the scum confessed and the other half may as well have. it had nothing to do with town working together.
Click to expand...


That's BS if you look at endgame. I'm tired of people telling me that I didn't do shit to catch scum in game 5. House pulled that crap on me elsewhere trashing my game play and me because of spite due to what happened here. It's a real sore spot so back off Avi.

It really ticks me off that people are trashing the town and saying scum sucked when they didn't. Town won their first big game here and I will not have it cheapened by your or anyone. I did not waste all that time scumhunting for nothing in that game. You are just bitter because you were scum and lost. Same with House. Bite me.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL-Just because you are scum and I figured you out, doesn't mean you have to be a smart ass. You've been giving speeches all game so meh.
> 
> I'll look at game 4 again but I don't think FA treated any of his scumbuddies the way he's treated me this game.



It's called keeping an open mind. I would be open to a case on either with the right evidence.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I simply do not have time to go through game 4 page by page to figure out FA. I did read some and saw that he kissed Cafe's ass and she was lynched because of it and saw the first fast moving wagon on TN had 2 scum on it-Aye and Grandma-and he avoided the wagon. He also avoided wagons here in this game on townies that resulted in a lynch but had no problem jumping on mine and Avi's. 

My guess is scum are on the House and Rosie wagons and possibly the ika wagon. FA avoided Rosie, ika, and House wagons. 

If someone else has time to figure out game 4, feel free. I don't think it's going to be the same because FA doesn't know his fellow guards here.


----------



## ScarletRage

Not exactly. Who FA thought was a guard was relevant. It means they are not likely the ruler.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, and ika, you have almost everyone on your list as scum. I'm not the ruler. I helped kill FA. But hey, whatever.


----------



## Avatar4321

so who did he think were guards again?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> so who did he think were guards again?



If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming tonight. *


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who did he think were guards again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.
Click to expand...

 
he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Not exactly. Who FA thought was a guard was relevant. It means they are not likely the ruler.





Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who did he think were guards again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard
Click to expand...


Myself and SR were his guard reads.

Aye and Arden were his town reads.

I say we vote off Arden.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So Arden posted about 25 or so times in the game and there were only 2 posts that look town. After viewing her ISO, I am comfortable with my vote. These are the posts for reference. They are very townie but not enough. 



★Arden said:


> So we're wasting our lynch again? Hell no.
> 
> *Vote FA_Q2*
> 
> I believe Wolf is town. I believe ika is town. And regardless of my townreads, two policy lynches in a row is not how you win games.
> 
> Shit will keep happening. People will keep playing in ways that you may personally believe to be subpar. But you don't lynch them for it. You try to figure out if they're town or not, and move on.
> 
> The point of the game is to lynch scum, and my vote above reflects that. I believe FA_Q2 is scum trying to burn through as many early game policy/mislynches as possible; since scum can't kill, the best way for early survival is to try and push these kinds of lynches, since it's harder to analyze policy votes later on as opposed to votes generated due to reads (basically, it's easier to push a mostly-policy lynch than completely fake reads as scum). I also have a minor scumread on Avatar now because of his reaction to Rosie flipping town as well as the ika vote.





★Arden said:


> @ People talking about ika being ruler because people have defended him:
> 
> You are making a bad argument. You are discounting the likely possibility of town defending their townreads. You are discounting the likely possibility that guards know better than to so strongly defend their ruler when all attention is on them. You are discounting the likely possibility that in this large of a game, the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with them.
> 
> The majority of this game so far has revolved around ika, Wolf, and Rosie. Can we please step away from that now? It's a huge shiny distraction based mainly on reasoning relating more to policy lynches rather than actual scumhunting. Because of this, I think the real ruler has been able to largely stay under the radar in terms of suspicion, because people are so focused on namecalling and policy lynching that edges out any discussion with an actual chance of finding scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Nice speech. The best way to do that is to look at Game 4. FA treated his scumbuddies in a certain way. Look for parallels.




I just finished reading his scum game from Game 4.


FA implied or thought both his scum buddies (grandma and aye) could be scum beginning of game- musing thoughts and or responses to the whole weird PM situation.

FA wondered if Grandma was scum 65
FA iffy if Aye is town or not Aye 100

Went hard Mertex when Mertex voted for Grandma (SCUM), FA went even harder after Mertex 232

When voted for he pointed finger at others. 289, 290, 335, 446

BUT he also defended Avatar (town) on several occasions 359, then he started to call him scummy later
FA buddied me (town) and SR (town) jumped on a lot of peoples arguments who they thought were scum, but were town. 410

Stops Avatars (town) wagon, People fall off Avatar wagon, to include his scum partners, finally votes Avatar
Grandma (scum) out and out defended a vote against FA (scum). 859

Says if Grandma is scum IF” but ends with she will flip town, 971. Continues to try and lynch Avatar
Defends Grandma (scum) again 1085 because TN (town) never came back for hammer, and people were wondering if Grandma and TN were scum.

Calls Grandma scummy for her announcing hammer 1148 (distancing again) Reads Aye as town.

Mertex suspects Grandma’s intent to hammer (again), being wrong about Avi (town) and two others who suspected Grandma were NKed. FA comes in and says just because people are wrong (grandma (scum) stating intent to hammer) 1150, accuses Mertex (town) of being scum again. (soft defends again)

Grandma (scum) soft defends FA(scum) when I ask her thoughts on him. 1184

FA goes after Mertex (town) again 1287 but then supposes Grandma might be scum again, then kinda discounts the idea. 1288

So he seems to be following the popular consensus when it comes to his Grandma Reads but soft defends her all the while calling his partner scum, initially questions his other partners alignment (Aye) at start of game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I simply do not have time to go through game 4 page by page to figure out FA. I did read some and saw that he kissed Cafe's ass and she was lynched because of it and saw the first fast moving wagon on TN had 2 scum on it-Aye and Grandma-and he avoided the wagon. He also avoided wagons here in this game on townies that resulted in a lynch but had no problem jumping on mine and Avi's.
> 
> My guess is scum are on the House and Rosie wagons and possibly the ika wagon. FA avoided Rosie, ika, and House wagons.
> 
> If someone else has time to figure out game 4, feel free. I don't think it's going to be the same because FA doesn't know his fellow guards here.




I agree it won't be the same, except for the Ruler. Look for the behaviors he used in game 4, unless he tried to change it up this game, which I doubt.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang FA was the terminator. I'm curious who the other guards will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you doubt FA when he said he was scum before his lynch? Why?
> 
> I'm really trying to see you as town, ( since we have mislynched you so much in the past) when you ask admitted scum for their scum reads ( which is against their wincon)  and then say what you did above, it is really confusing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I has no doubt he was scum once he confessed. Why are you so upset that I tried to get more info from him?
> 
> I didn't think commenting on wakes choice of death scene pics was going to give
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wants to lynch ika, defends Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was he on ikas wagon?
Click to expand...



This is the second or third time you asked me this and I answered several pages ago. It was kindergarten cop ( as I said prior) not the terminator. Your comparison did not make sense until you explained it to SR many pages back, where I address these same set of questions from you earlier.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Has @*★Arden *been prodded?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who did he think were guards again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard
Click to expand...


I'm thinking he wouldn't read the ruler as scum.  After all, the ruler was his lifeline.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who did he think were guards again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he wouldn't read the ruler as scum.  After all, the ruler was his lifeline.
Click to expand...

 
exactly. So those he did read as scum can be eliminated as the ruler


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> So Arden posted about 25 or so times in the game and there were only 2 posts that look town. After viewing her ISO, I am comfortable with my vote. These are the posts for reference. They are very townie but not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're wasting our lynch again? Hell no.
> 
> *Vote FA_Q2*
> 
> I believe Wolf is town. I believe ika is town. And regardless of my townreads, two policy lynches in a row is not how you win games.
> 
> Shit will keep happening. People will keep playing in ways that you may personally believe to be subpar. But you don't lynch them for it. You try to figure out if they're town or not, and move on.
> 
> The point of the game is to lynch scum, and my vote above reflects that. I believe FA_Q2 is scum trying to burn through as many early game policy/mislynches as possible; since scum can't kill, the best way for early survival is to try and push these kinds of lynches, since it's harder to analyze policy votes later on as opposed to votes generated due to reads (basically, it's easier to push a mostly-policy lynch than completely fake reads as scum). I also have a minor scumread on Avatar now because of his reaction to Rosie flipping town as well as the ika vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ People talking about ika being ruler because people have defended him:
> 
> You are making a bad argument. You are discounting the likely possibility of town defending their townreads. You are discounting the likely possibility that guards know better than to so strongly defend their ruler when all attention is on them. You are discounting the likely possibility that in this large of a game, the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with them.
> 
> The majority of this game so far has revolved around ika, Wolf, and Rosie. Can we please step away from that now? It's a huge shiny distraction based mainly on reasoning relating more to policy lynches rather than actual scumhunting. Because of this, I think the real ruler has been able to largely stay under the radar in terms of suspicion, because people are so focused on namecalling and policy lynching that edges out any discussion with an actual chance of finding scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I get she is not posting, and IKA also pointed out she is playing elsewhere. However, those posts above scream town to me. She seemed to stop playing because of the drama. I may be far off but I would like to know if Wake prodded her.

Ika, have you asked her if she is coming back since you see she is playing elsewhere? Or is that against the rules of the game being PMs about the game?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago. 

As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.

I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR. 

Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.

I'm not really considering anyone else right now.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Arden posted about 25 or so times in the game and there were only 2 posts that look town. After viewing her ISO, I am comfortable with my vote. These are the posts for reference. They are very townie but not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're wasting our lynch again? Hell no.
> 
> *Vote FA_Q2*
> 
> I believe Wolf is town. I believe ika is town. And regardless of my townreads, two policy lynches in a row is not how you win games.
> 
> Shit will keep happening. People will keep playing in ways that you may personally believe to be subpar. But you don't lynch them for it. You try to figure out if they're town or not, and move on.
> 
> The point of the game is to lynch scum, and my vote above reflects that. I believe FA_Q2 is scum trying to burn through as many early game policy/mislynches as possible; since scum can't kill, the best way for early survival is to try and push these kinds of lynches, since it's harder to analyze policy votes later on as opposed to votes generated due to reads (basically, it's easier to push a mostly-policy lynch than completely fake reads as scum). I also have a minor scumread on Avatar now because of his reaction to Rosie flipping town as well as the ika vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ People talking about ika being ruler because people have defended him:
> 
> You are making a bad argument. You are discounting the likely possibility of town defending their townreads. You are discounting the likely possibility that guards know better than to so strongly defend their ruler when all attention is on them. You are discounting the likely possibility that in this large of a game, the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with them.
> 
> The majority of this game so far has revolved around ika, Wolf, and Rosie. Can we please step away from that now? It's a huge shiny distraction based mainly on reasoning relating more to policy lynches rather than actual scumhunting. Because of this, I think the real ruler has been able to largely stay under the radar in terms of suspicion, because people are so focused on namecalling and policy lynching that edges out any discussion with an actual chance of finding scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get she is not posting, and IKA also pointed out she is playing elsewhere. However, those posts above scream town to me. She seemed to stop playing because of the drama. I may be far off but I would like to know if Wake prodded her.
> 
> Ika, have you asked her if she is coming back since you see she is playing elsewhere? Or is that against the rules of the game being PMs about the game?
Click to expand...

Both Arden and Math were discouraged with the drama and quit posting.  It's like they don't care if Town loses, why Math even voted for herself.  That's too bad, because if we go after them for not posting and they flip town, they won't care that we'll lose.   

Arden posted some good points and went after FA.  And, I believe when she said that the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with him.  

I don't know how we're going to decide who is the next vote.  

Right now my only town reads are:
WS
Aye
Cafe
Myself

My not Sure are:
Arden
Math
Josh
Ika

My possibly Scum are:
Avatar
Shaitra
Grandma
SR


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who did he think were guards again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he wouldn't read the ruler as scum.  After all, the ruler was his lifeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly. So those he did read as scum can be eliminated as the ruler
Click to expand...



Given he read his teammates as scum in game 4, (also lifelines for scum) I can't entirely agree with these statements. He only had one firm scum read on his list anyway, SR.  IIRC he was leaning scum for you and said wolf was antitown or scum. I may have forgotten someone.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago.
> 
> As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.
> 
> I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR.
> 
> Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.
> 
> I'm not really considering anyone else right now.



See my post above about FA scum reads.

I thought IKA said it was Arden playing elsewhere?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd say FA did not think I was a fellow guard and definitely not he ruler the way he tried to get me lynched all game.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who did he think were guards again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he wouldn't read the ruler as scum.  After all, the ruler was his lifeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly. So those he did read as scum can be eliminated as the ruler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Given he read his teammates as scum in game 4, (also lifelines for scum) I can't entirely agree with these statements. He only had one firm scum read on his list anyway, SR.  IIRC he was leaning scum for you and said wolf was antitown or scum. I may have forgotten someone.
Click to expand...


No Cafe, in Game 4, there was no Scum in a position where if he died the other Scum associated with him would die also.  This game is unique in that the guards have to keep the ruler alive even if they die, because once we get the ruler, whatever guards are still alive, die too.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd say FA did not think I was a fellow guard and definitely not he ruler the way he tried to get me lynched all game.



The fact he did try to get you lynched all game I would agree with, but not just going off that reads list, was my point.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd say FA did not think I was a fellow guard and definitely not he ruler the way he tried to get me lynched all game.



That's why we have eliminated you as a suspect for ruler....besides, as I pointed before, when you had a wagon beginning to build, I don't remember anyone coming to your defense except House.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about FA, he only voted for wolf and TSO and you (on D3).  But since we know he turned out to be guard, he didn't know who the other guards were.  He could have had an idea, but I'm sure he wouldn't have shared that with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he wouldn't read the ruler as scum.  After all, the ruler was his lifeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly. So those he did read as scum can be eliminated as the ruler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Given he read his teammates as scum in game 4, (also lifelines for scum) I can't entirely agree with these statements. He only had one firm scum read on his list anyway, SR.  IIRC he was leaning scum for you and said wolf was antitown or scum. I may have forgotten someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Cafe, in Game 4, there was no Scum in a position where if he died the other Scum associated with him would die also.  This game is unique in that the guards have to keep the ruler alive even if they die, because once we get the ruler, whatever guards are still alive, die too.
Click to expand...


I understand this. FA's one post reads list where he is iffy on 2 out of 3 he is reading as scum with the rest being null and given how he read his scummate last game ( as scum) . If I went by that list alone, I would peg Aye as ruler. My point is again, it can't just be based on that reads list.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*how he read his scummate*s*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago.
> 
> As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.
> 
> I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR.
> 
> *Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.
> 
> I'm not really considering anyone else right now*.



But didn't you change your vote to Arden?  It's hard to tell who's voting who when some keeps changing.  I'm keeping my vote on Avatar unless I see a wagon forming on someone else, then I'll be glad to vote for that person unless it's one of my Town reads, but if there is enough compelling evidence against that person by the ones I consider Town, I'll be glad to change my vote.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gave reads though. It does seem likely that he wouldn't read the ruler as a guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he wouldn't read the ruler as scum.  After all, the ruler was his lifeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly. So those he did read as scum can be eliminated as the ruler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Given he read his teammates as scum in game 4, (also lifelines for scum) I can't entirely agree with these statements. He only had one firm scum read on his list anyway, SR.  IIRC he was leaning scum for you and said wolf was antitown or scum. I may have forgotten someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Cafe, in Game 4, there was no Scum in a position where if he died the other Scum associated with him would die also.  This game is unique in that the guards have to keep the ruler alive even if they die, because once we get the ruler, whatever guards are still alive, die too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand this. FA's one post reads list where he is iffy on 2 out of 3 he is reading as scum with the rest being null and given how he read his scummate last game ( as scum) . If I went by that list alone, I would peg Aye as ruler. My point is again, it can't just be based on that reads list.
Click to expand...


But what I am saying is that I don't think he would ever read the ruler as Scum, it would be against his best interest in this game because he most definitely would not want to even hint at who might be ruler.  In game 4 it might not matter as much because if he hinted at someone being Scum and others voted for that person and were successful in lynching that person, he would remain alive.  Not in this game.  Anyway, I'm not prone to believe Scum's idea of who is Scum and who is Town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago.
> 
> As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.
> 
> I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR.
> 
> *Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.
> 
> I'm not really considering anyone else right now*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't you change your vote to Arden?  It's hard to tell who's voting who when some keeps changing.  I'm keeping my vote on Avatar unless I see a wagon forming on someone else, then I'll be glad to vote for that person unless it's one of my Town reads, but if there is enough compelling evidence against that person by the ones I consider Town, I'll be glad to change my vote.
Click to expand...


I was talking about Arden in my above post and yes, I'm voting for her along with Avi and Aye. 

Avi has 4 votes-you, ika, SR, and Josh. 

mathblade is voting Shaitra


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago.
> 
> As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.
> 
> I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR.
> 
> *Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.
> 
> I'm not really considering anyone else right now*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't you change your vote to Arden?  It's hard to tell who's voting who when some keeps changing.  I'm keeping my vote on Avatar unless I see a wagon forming on someone else, then I'll be glad to vote for that person unless it's one of my Town reads, but if there is enough compelling evidence against that person by the ones I consider Town, I'll be glad to change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about Arden in my above post and yes, I'm voting for her along with Avi and Aye.
> 
> Avi has 4 votes-you, ika, SR, and Josh.
> 
> mathblade is voting Shaitra
Click to expand...


I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.

@Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago.
> 
> As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.
> 
> I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR.
> 
> *Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.
> 
> I'm not really considering anyone else right now*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't you change your vote to Arden?  It's hard to tell who's voting who when some keeps changing.  I'm keeping my vote on Avatar unless I see a wagon forming on someone else, then I'll be glad to vote for that person unless it's one of my Town reads, but if there is enough compelling evidence against that person by the ones I consider Town, I'll be glad to change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about Arden in my above post and yes, I'm voting for her along with Avi and Aye.
> 
> Avi has 4 votes-you, ika, SR, and Josh.
> 
> mathblade is voting Shaitra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
Click to expand...


My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he wouldn't read the ruler as scum.  After all, the ruler was his lifeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. So those he did read as scum can be eliminated as the ruler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Given he read his teammates as scum in game 4, (also lifelines for scum) I can't entirely agree with these statements. He only had one firm scum read on his list anyway, SR.  IIRC he was leaning scum for you and said wolf was antitown or scum. I may have forgotten someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Cafe, in Game 4, there was no Scum in a position where if he died the other Scum associated with him would die also.  This game is unique in that the guards have to keep the ruler alive even if they die, because once we get the ruler, whatever guards are still alive, die too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand this. FA's one post reads list where he is iffy on 2 out of 3 he is reading as scum with the rest being null and given how he read his scummate last game ( as scum) . If I went by that list alone, I would peg Aye as ruler. My point is again, it can't just be based on that reads list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what I am saying is that I don't think he would ever read the ruler as Scum, it would be against his best interest in this game because he most definitely would not want to even hint at who might be ruler.  In game 4 it might not matter as much because if he hinted at someone being Scum and others voted for that person and were successful in lynching that person, he would remain alive.  Not in this game. * Anyway, I'm not prone to believe Scum's idea of who is Scum and who is Town*.
Click to expand...



That is my point, BUT his possibly reading his ruler as scum would be a great way to throw the rest of us if we suspected him as scum. Wasn't Wolf reading him as scum before his posted that reads list? Arden voted him and a few others. I would think to give a true reading of who the ruler was a scum would be a tactic used. BUT we are putting too much into this one single post by FA IMO.

At the time being my top scum reads are waffling. Grandma is rubbing me the wrong way, her game seems off. Avatar I am rereading given his insistence he has been town and I have missed it. Shai I am waffling on. SR's meta has changed. She said last game something like, when I get a scum read I never come off of it. She has been all over the place in her votes and seemed a little more than perturbed when I voted FA and gave my reason then others started jumping on his wagon. WHEN it was her idea to chain up two people to begin with. Mathhblade's self-voting as we had the wagon and FA and Avi seemed like a way to break up the vote- BUT the only way this world matter if Avatar is ruler- because she would not know FA was guard. I feel like I am missing something though. I also feel we have not looked at a few who have not been looked at, like Aye and maybe even Josh.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.


  Okay, we both agree on Shaitra and SR.  I would be willing to vote for either one.

Who are your 4 Top Town reads including yourself.  Let's see how many we are both agreeing on, then we can ask the ones that we both agree on to name their 4 Top Scum reads.  We then can decide which of the ones we all agree on we will vote on and see who joins.

My top 4 Town reads (I had already listed) are you, Cafe, Aye and myself.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and IKA has said he thinks SR is scum on several occasions- and states he knows her scum game and she states she knows his. BUT I will also say that it seems anytime anyone new joins us from the mainsite they want SR lynched immediately. I think this also happened in this game or was it last game when someone popped in and asked if we had lynched SR yet? TSO!?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we both agree on Shaitra and SR.  I would be willing to vote for either one.
> 
> Who are your 4 Top Town reads including yourself.  Let's see how many we are both agreeing on, then we can ask the ones that we both agree on to name their 4 Top Scum reads.  We then can decide which of the ones we all agree on we will vote on and see who joins.
> 
> My top 4 Town reads (I had already listed) are you, Cafe, Aye and myself.
Click to expand...


Me, you, Josh_B, and either Cafe or ika.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we both agree on Shaitra and SR.  I would be willing to vote for either one.
> 
> Who are your 4 Top Town reads including yourself.  Let's see how many we are both agreeing on, then we can ask the ones that we both agree on to name their 4 Top Scum reads.  We then can decide which of the ones we all agree on we will vote on and see who joins.
> 
> My top 4 Town reads (I had already listed) are you, Cafe, Aye and myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, you, Josh_B, and either Cafe or ika.
Click to expand...


Okay, so there are at least three of us.  Me, you and Cafe.  Let's see who Cafe's top 4 Scum are and top 4 Town.  Those of us who appear on more than one of our lists can choose one from our top scum and start a wagon on that person, and see where it goes.  The way we are doing it now, we're just guessing, at least this way there will be some agreement.  Then we can see who is willing to jump on that wagon and who doesn't.  Whichever way our lynch  flips,  might give us a better clue where to go from there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and IKA has said he thinks SR is scum on several occasions- and states he knows her scum game and she states she knows his. BUT I will also say that it seems anytime anyone new joins us from the mainsite they want SR lynched immediately. I think this also happened in this game or was it last game when someone popped in and asked if we had lynched SR yet? TSO!?



I think it's a joke with those guys as far as asking if she's lynched yet. I am going to look at a Titus scum game at the main site. She is just all over the place and illogical and contradictory in many situations in this game and a touch defensive and her reads have been completely off. Also, the being so against the FA wagon was off putting also. I also have a post somewhere where I laid out her contradictions.


----------



## ScarletRage

I generally am considered extremely lynchable as town elsewhere. I did not want to create a self-fulfilling prophecy here.

Cafe, given your analysis, I would expect the ruler or other guards (from FA's perspective) to be null leaning one way or the other. He left himself options. The ruler could be hard town given FA would not need flexibility. A scumread FA never pushed is also consistent.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice speech. The best way to do that is to look at Game 4. FA treated his scumbuddies in a certain way. Look for parallels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished reading his scum game from Game 4.
> 
> FA implied or thought both his scum buddies (grandma and aye) could be scum beginning of game- musing thoughts and or responses to the whole weird PM situation.
> 
> FA wondered if Grandma was scum 65
> FA iffy if Aye is town or not Aye 100
> 
> Went hard Mertex when Mertex voted for Grandma (SCUM), FA went even harder after Mertex 232
> 
> When voted for he pointed finger at others. 289, 290, 335, 446
> 
> BUT he also defended Avatar (town) on several occasions 359, then he started to call him scummy later
> FA buddied me (town) and SR (town) jumped on a lot of peoples arguments who they thought were scum, but were town. 410
> 
> Stops Avatars (town) wagon, People fall off Avatar wagon, to include his scum partners, finally votes Avatar
> Grandma (scum) out and out defended a vote against FA (scum). 859
> 
> Says if Grandma is scum IF” but ends with she will flip town, 971. Continues to try and lynch Avatar
> Defends Grandma (scum) again 1085 because TN (town) never came back for hammer, and people were wondering if Grandma and TN were scum.
> 
> Calls Grandma scummy for her announcing hammer 1148 (distancing again) Reads Aye as town.
> 
> Mertex suspects Grandma’s intent to hammer (again), being wrong about Avi (town) and two others who suspected Grandma were NKed. FA comes in and says just because people are wrong (grandma (scum) stating intent to hammer) 1150, accuses Mertex (town) of being scum again. (soft defends again)
> 
> Grandma (scum) soft defends FA(scum) when I ask her thoughts on him. 1184
> 
> FA goes after Mertex (town) again 1287 but then supposes Grandma might be scum again, then kinda discounts the idea. 1288
> 
> So he seems to be following the popular consensus when it comes to his Grandma Reads but soft defends her all the while calling his partner scum, initially questions his other partners alignment (Aye) at start of game.
Click to expand...



We went out of our way to play that Game as batshit crazy as possible to confuse the hell out of Town. It worked. Barely, but our team did win at LyLo.

There is no way in hell FA would go so crazy this game, he's pretty middle-of-the-road. He would never risk his Ruler. 

The Ruler is among his Null/Town reads, someone he would either defend or avoid mentioning at all. He certainly would not vote for the Ruler if there was a chance the wagon would take off. 

So I'm excluding Avi as Ruler. (He could still be Guard or Usurper.)

Our choices are: _Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra._


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we both agree on Shaitra and SR.  I would be willing to vote for either one.
> 
> Who are your 4 Top Town reads including yourself.  Let's see how many we are both agreeing on, then we can ask the ones that we both agree on to name their 4 Top Scum reads.  We then can decide which of the ones we all agree on we will vote on and see who joins.
> 
> My top 4 Town reads (I had already listed) are you, Cafe, Aye and myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, you, Josh_B, and either Cafe or ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so there are at least three of us.  Me, you and Cafe.  Let's see who Cafe's top 4 Scum are and top 4 Town.  Those of us who appear on more than one of our lists can choose one from our top scum and start a wagon on that person, and see where it goes.  The way we are doing it now, we're just guessing, at least this way there will be some agreement.  Then we can see who is willing to jump on that wagon and who doesn't.  Whichever way our lynch  flips,  might give us a better clue where to go from there.
Click to expand...



@Cafe WS and I would like for you to tell us your Top 4 Scum and your Top 4 Town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice speech. The best way to do that is to look at Game 4. FA treated his scumbuddies in a certain way. Look for parallels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished reading his scum game from Game 4.
> 
> FA implied or thought both his scum buddies (grandma and aye) could be scum beginning of game- musing thoughts and or responses to the whole weird PM situation.
> 
> FA wondered if Grandma was scum 65
> FA iffy if Aye is town or not Aye 100
> 
> Went hard Mertex when Mertex voted for Grandma (SCUM), FA went even harder after Mertex 232
> 
> When voted for he pointed finger at others. 289, 290, 335, 446
> 
> BUT he also defended Avatar (town) on several occasions 359, then he started to call him scummy later
> FA buddied me (town) and SR (town) jumped on a lot of peoples arguments who they thought were scum, but were town. 410
> 
> Stops Avatars (town) wagon, People fall off Avatar wagon, to include his scum partners, finally votes Avatar
> Grandma (scum) out and out defended a vote against FA (scum). 859
> 
> Says if Grandma is scum IF” but ends with she will flip town, 971. Continues to try and lynch Avatar
> Defends Grandma (scum) again 1085 because TN (town) never came back for hammer, and people were wondering if Grandma and TN were scum.
> 
> Calls Grandma scummy for her announcing hammer 1148 (distancing again) Reads Aye as town.
> 
> Mertex suspects Grandma’s intent to hammer (again), being wrong about Avi (town) and two others who suspected Grandma were NKed. FA comes in and says just because people are wrong (grandma (scum) stating intent to hammer) 1150, accuses Mertex (town) of being scum again. (soft defends again)
> 
> Grandma (scum) soft defends FA(scum) when I ask her thoughts on him. 1184
> 
> FA goes after Mertex (town) again 1287 but then supposes Grandma might be scum again, then kinda discounts the idea. 1288
> 
> So he seems to be following the popular consensus when it comes to his Grandma Reads but soft defends her all the while calling his partner scum, initially questions his other partners alignment (Aye) at start of game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We went out of our way to play that Game as batshit crazy as possible to confuse the hell out of Town. It worked. Barely, but our team did win at LyLo.
> 
> There is no way in hell FA would go so crazy this game, he's pretty middle-of-the-road. He would never risk his Ruler.
> 
> The Ruler is among his Null/Town reads, someone he would either defend or avoid mentioning at all. He certainly would not vote for the Ruler if there was a chance the wagon would take off.
> 
> So I'm excluding Avi as Ruler. (He could still be Guard or Usurper.)
> 
> Our choices are: _Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra._
Click to expand...


Out of that list I'll vote Arden or Shaitra.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA had as town: Arden and Aye
Null: Avi, Shaitra
Scum: myself, SR

He didn't have anything on tso or oldschool and cafe or grandma hadn't replaced in yet.

Again, IMO, Arden or Shaitra is the best choice but Avi is acceptable to me.

Scum always seem to have a lot of null reads from what I have seen in games. I guess it's harder when you have to fabricate reads. 

Let me know what you guys come up with. I'll be off probably the rest of the night.


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> We went out of our way to play that Game as batshit crazy as possible to confuse the hell out of Town. It worked. Barely, but our team did win at LyLo.
> 
> There is no way in hell FA would go so crazy this game, he's pretty middle-of-the-road. He would never risk his Ruler.
> 
> The Ruler is among his Null/Town reads, someone he would either defend or avoid mentioning at all. He certainly would not vote for the Ruler if there was a chance the wagon would take off.
> 
> So I'm excluding Avi as Ruler. (He could still be Guard or Usurper.)
> 
> Our choices are: _Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra._





Wolfsister77 said:


> Out of that list I'll vote Arden or Shaitra.



Okay. 

I'll give Wake time to prod Arden.

*vote: Shaitra*


----------



## Wolfsister77

All right, that sound acceptable to me. 

*Vote: Shaitra*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago.
> 
> As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.
> 
> I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR.
> 
> *Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.
> 
> I'm not really considering anyone else right now*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't you change your vote to Arden?  It's hard to tell who's voting who when some keeps changing.  I'm keeping my vote on Avatar unless I see a wagon forming on someone else, then I'll be glad to vote for that person unless it's one of my Town reads, but if there is enough compelling evidence against that person by the ones I consider Town, I'll be glad to change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about Arden in my above post and yes, I'm voting for her along with Avi and Aye.
> 
> Avi has 4 votes-you, ika, SR, and Josh.
> 
> mathblade is voting Shaitra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
Click to expand...



You know I have been thinking about this. Math and SR thing ( the Avi/FA vote) Lets pretend they are both scum. Why would both refuse to bus FA, if Avatar is ruler? The fact they did not makes me wonder if I have got this wrong. I can see one of them not voting, but not both. So we say SR is ruler, she would not want to draw attention to her self in this manner, she is a smart player, she would bus the shit out of FA if she though he was a guard or even usurper, if she was a guard she would have picked one IMO so as not to draw suspicion to herself.

Math's self-vote is still confusing to me especially the timing. I propose we temporarly remove SR and maybe even math as scum for the moment. Who are your top scumreads with out them in the mix?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we both agree on Shaitra and SR.  I would be willing to vote for either one.
> 
> Who are your 4 Top Town reads including yourself.  Let's see how many we are both agreeing on, then we can ask the ones that we both agree on to name their 4 Top Scum reads.  We then can decide which of the ones we all agree on we will vote on and see who joins.
> 
> My top 4 Town reads (I had already listed) are you, Cafe, Aye and myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, you, Josh_B, and either Cafe or ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so there are at least three of us.  Me, you and Cafe.  Let's see who Cafe's top 4 Scum are and top 4 Town.  Those of us who appear on more than one of our lists can choose one from our top scum and start a wagon on that person, and see where it goes.  The way we are doing it now, we're just guessing, at least this way there will be some agreement.  Then we can see who is willing to jump on that wagon and who doesn't.  Whichever way our lynch  flips,  might give us a better clue where to go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Cafe WS and I would like for you to tell us your Top 4 Scum and your Top 4 Town.
Click to expand...


Gimmie a bit, I am waffling on my reads, I am going back to find my initial reads list, my first has usually be somewhat accurate in the beginning of the game. Coming in late may have messed me up, because I firmly believe reading a game as opposed to actively participating gives one a different perspective.


----------



## Grandma

Cafe, read post 1877.


----------



## Mertex

I'm going to wait on Cafe, to see if she also has Shaitra on her top 4 Scum..... if she does, I'll quickly cast my vote for Shaitra hoping Cafe will go along, too.  We need to make a decision that at least some of us that feel confident that we are all Town agree on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade is the one playing elsewhere and 2 posts out of 26 looking extremely town does not a townie make. Scum are capable of making townie posts also. She was also one of FA's townreads along with Aye. So that is something else as damning because she hadn't even said much at the time for him to call her town. She may have stopped posting. Wake hasn't said anything even though I asked him to prod her at least a day or 2 ago.
> 
> As far as who FA's scumreads are-that just means myself and SR aren't the ruler. I know I'm not the ruler and I don't suspect her of being the ruler either but I do suspect a townread of FA's who hadn't said much to be given that kind of read. Especially when he had so many nulls.
> 
> I'd also be willing to lynch mathblade or Shaitra and possibly SR.
> 
> *Avi would be someone I would hammer to break a NL type situation.
> 
> I'm not really considering anyone else right now*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't you change your vote to Arden?  It's hard to tell who's voting who when some keeps changing.  I'm keeping my vote on Avatar unless I see a wagon forming on someone else, then I'll be glad to vote for that person unless it's one of my Town reads, but if there is enough compelling evidence against that person by the ones I consider Town, I'll be glad to change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about Arden in my above post and yes, I'm voting for her along with Avi and Aye.
> 
> Avi has 4 votes-you, ika, SR, and Josh.
> 
> mathblade is voting Shaitra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I have been thinking about this. Math and SR thing ( the Avi/FA vote) Lets pretend they are both scum. Why would both refuse to bus FA, if Avatar is ruler? The fact they did not makes me wonder if I have got this wrong. I can see one of them not voting, but not both. So we say SR is ruler, she would not want to draw attention to her self in this manner, she is a smart player, she would bus the shit out of FA if she though he was a guard or even usurper, if she was a guard she would have picked one IMO so as not to draw suspicion to herself.
> 
> Math's self-vote is still confusing to me especially the timing. I propose we temporarly remove SR and maybe even math as scum for the moment. Who are your top scumreads with out them in the mix?
Click to expand...


The other 2 Shaitra and Arden and it sounds logical to give Wake a chance to prod Arden for now so I voted for Shaitra.

She seem to be suspect by many and her need to protect FA by trying to get us to vote Avi when they were both wagoned and FA was at L-1 was pretty damning. And her crabbiness and defensiveness with me over comments about her lack of posting, is not the norm for her.

And yes, it is likely I am missing something if she's not scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe, read post 1877.




Well. to be quite honest I got the exact opposite out of reading your scum QT. You all cursed your mistakes and called them for exactly what they were. Not to mention Aye was warning how careful everyone needed to be.

USMB 4 Scum QT - QuickTopic free message board hosting


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't you change your vote to Arden?  It's hard to tell who's voting who when some keeps changing.  I'm keeping my vote on Avatar unless I see a wagon forming on someone else, then I'll be glad to vote for that person unless it's one of my Town reads, but if there is enough compelling evidence against that person by the ones I consider Town, I'll be glad to change my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Arden in my above post and yes, I'm voting for her along with Avi and Aye.
> 
> Avi has 4 votes-you, ika, SR, and Josh.
> 
> mathblade is voting Shaitra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I have been thinking about this. Math and SR thing ( the Avi/FA vote) Lets pretend they are both scum. Why would both refuse to bus FA, if Avatar is ruler? The fact they did not makes me wonder if I have got this wrong. I can see one of them not voting, but not both. So we say SR is ruler, she would not want to draw attention to her self in this manner, she is a smart player, she would bus the shit out of FA if she though he was a guard or even usurper, if she was a guard she would have picked one IMO so as not to draw suspicion to herself.
> 
> Math's self-vote is still confusing to me especially the timing. I propose we temporarly remove SR and maybe even math as scum for the moment. Who are your top scumreads with out them in the mix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other 2 Shaitra and Arden and it sounds logical to give Wake a chance to prod Arden for now so I voted for Shaitra.
> 
> She seem to be suspect by many and her need to protect FA by trying to get us to vote Avi when they were both wagoned and FA was at L-1 was pretty damning. And her crabbiness and defensiveness with me over comments about her lack of posting, is not the norm for her.
> 
> And yes, it is likely I am missing something if she's not scum.
Click to expand...


I agree they are not the norm. FAR from the norm. I am going to read her scum game, it was game 2 yes? But she voted Avatar, yes? This is what is so confusing about this game they are guessing just as much as we are on who scum- so Shai not wanting to bus FA seems weird too. UNLESS she felt he was scum and wanted to keep him in the game to protect her. But it brought suspicion on her. Gahhhhhhhh I am going nuts. Maybe I am WIFOMING?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, you are sounding more and more like town Cafe and the way to win this is to figure out who is town and townblock against the rest until we win.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, read post 1877.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. to be quite honest I got the exact opposite out of reading your scum QT. You all cursed your mistakes and called them for exactly what they were. Not to mention Aye was warning how careful everyone needed to be.
> 
> USMB 4 Scum QT - QuickTopic free message board hosting
Click to expand...


True dat, we did indeed curse our mistakes. And we were also hoping to take out the Masons. But we did play nuttier than Scum usually do, and that was a crazy game. 

Also, you know from ye olde neighborhood with you, Rosie, and FA, he's not a huge risk-taker.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Arden in my above post and yes, I'm voting for her along with Avi and Aye.
> 
> Avi has 4 votes-you, ika, SR, and Josh.
> 
> mathblade is voting Shaitra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I have been thinking about this. Math and SR thing ( the Avi/FA vote) Lets pretend they are both scum. Why would both refuse to bus FA, if Avatar is ruler? The fact they did not makes me wonder if I have got this wrong. I can see one of them not voting, but not both. So we say SR is ruler, she would not want to draw attention to her self in this manner, she is a smart player, she would bus the shit out of FA if she though he was a guard or even usurper, if she was a guard she would have picked one IMO so as not to draw suspicion to herself.
> 
> Math's self-vote is still confusing to me especially the timing. I propose we temporarly remove SR and maybe even math as scum for the moment. Who are your top scumreads with out them in the mix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other 2 Shaitra and Arden and it sounds logical to give Wake a chance to prod Arden for now so I voted for Shaitra.
> 
> She seem to be suspect by many and her need to protect FA by trying to get us to vote Avi when they were both wagoned and FA was at L-1 was pretty damning. And her crabbiness and defensiveness with me over comments about her lack of posting, is not the norm for her.
> 
> And yes, it is likely I am missing something if she's not scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree they are not the norm. FAR from the norm. I am going to read her scum game, it was game 2 yes? But she voted Avatar, yes? This is what is so confusing about this game they are guessing just as much as we are on who scum- so Shai not wanting to bus FA seems weird too. UNLESS she felt he was scum and wanted to keep him in the game to protect her. But it brought suspicion on her. Gahhhhhhhh I am going nuts. Maybe I am WIFOMING?
Click to expand...


If you have any feeling at all that Shaitra is Scum, let's go ahead and vote for her.  If she is the ruler, I'm sure the guards will come out of the woodwork to try and keep her alive..just my thoughts.  Others who are Town that we may not feel confident about being Town, will either vote for her, or make some excuse or claim they don't think she is scum.  Then we can analyze what they say.  It's worth a shot.  

You and I are both going to be gone  this weekend, me, beginning on Friday morning and you on Saturday, and our deadline is Saturday, I believe.  If she flips town we can re think our reads.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, you are sounding more and more like town Cafe and the way to win this is to figure out who is town and townblock against the rest until we win.



I just started back to work ( from home) due to my illness/surgery, dropped many of the meds, and also have full time classes for school, so I honestly cant (or should I say shouldn't )  devote as much time as I already have to this damn game that has sucked me in like a black hole does a star! I never thought I would like it as much as I do!

Oh and ScarletRage I am grounded ( due to lingering issue with condition)  till January and will not be making it down your way like I thought I would be next week.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, read post 1877.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. to be quite honest I got the exact opposite out of reading your scum QT. You all cursed your mistakes and called them for exactly what they were. Not to mention Aye was warning how careful everyone needed to be.
> 
> USMB 4 Scum QT - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat, we did indeed curse our mistakes. And we were also hoping to take out the Masons. But we did play nuttier than Scum usually do, and that was a crazy game.
> 
> Also, you know from ye olde neighborhood with you, Rosie, and FA, he's not a huge risk-taker.
Click to expand...


LOL I disagree there too. He was the first to out his PR- all on his own. That was a risk and made me read him as scum for a very short time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-the deadline is the 14th so you have time.

Reading the scum QT from game 4 was interesting to be honest because I never paid a lot of attention to game 4 because I hadn't decided if I was ever going to come back to the games after game 3. 

Anyway, Shaitra's scum game is game 1. That's another one I wasn't a part of. Wouldn't hurt to look I guess.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 are Arden, Shaitra, Mathblade, and SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I have been thinking about this. Math and SR thing ( the Avi/FA vote) Lets pretend they are both scum. Why would both refuse to bus FA, if Avatar is ruler? The fact they did not makes me wonder if I have got this wrong. I can see one of them not voting, but not both. So we say SR is ruler, she would not want to draw attention to her self in this manner, she is a smart player, she would bus the shit out of FA if she though he was a guard or even usurper, if she was a guard she would have picked one IMO so as not to draw suspicion to herself.
> 
> Math's self-vote is still confusing to me especially the timing. I propose we temporarly remove SR and maybe even math as scum for the moment. Who are your top scumreads with out them in the mix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other 2 Shaitra and Arden and it sounds logical to give Wake a chance to prod Arden for now so I voted for Shaitra.
> 
> She seem to be suspect by many and her need to protect FA by trying to get us to vote Avi when they were both wagoned and FA was at L-1 was pretty damning. And her crabbiness and defensiveness with me over comments about her lack of posting, is not the norm for her.
> 
> And yes, it is likely I am missing something if she's not scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree they are not the norm. FAR from the norm. I am going to read her scum game, it was game 2 yes? But she voted Avatar, yes? This is what is so confusing about this game they are guessing just as much as we are on who scum- so Shai not wanting to bus FA seems weird too. UNLESS she felt he was scum and wanted to keep him in the game to protect her. But it brought suspicion on her. Gahhhhhhhh I am going nuts. Maybe I am WIFOMING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have any feeling at all that Shaitra is Scum, let's go ahead and vote for her.  If she is the ruler, I'm sure the guards will come out of the woodwork to try and keep her alive..just my thoughts.  Others who are Town that we may not feel confident about being Town, will either vote for her, or make some excuse or claim they don't think she is scum.  Then we can analyze what they say.  It's worth a shot.
> 
> You and I are both going to be gone  this weekend, me, beginning on Friday morning and you on Saturday, and our deadline is Saturday, I believe.  If she flips town we can re think our reads.
Click to expand...



Oh shit I did not even think about being gone for deadline. I will have a vote soon.


----------



## Mertex

Well, it looks like Cafe isn't going to give us her reads.....  So, I'll go along with you and Grandma.

*Vote:Shaitra*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and SR, that's way too far away for me to drive. I live in MN. Hope you guys all have fun though. Sounds like House might make it. Enjoy!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-the deadline is the 14th so you have time.
> 
> Reading the scum QT from game 4 was interesting to be honest because I never paid a lot of attention to game 4 because I hadn't decided if I was ever going to come back to the games after game 3.
> 
> Anyway, Shaitra's scum game is game 1. That's another one I wasn't a part of. Wouldn't hurt to look I guess.




I am going to read that later. And if you are reading SR town game or scum game, remember she said last game I think, she liked to create mayhem at scum IIRC.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Well, it looks like Cafe isn't going to give us her reads.....  So, I'll go along with you and Grandma.
> 
> *Vote:Shaitra*



I said gimmie a bit several posts ago, I am in the midst of  reading.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-the deadline is the 14th so you have time.
> 
> Reading the scum QT from game 4 was interesting to be honest because I never paid a lot of attention to game 4 because I hadn't decided if I was ever going to come back to the games after game 3.
> 
> Anyway, Shaitra's scum game is game 1. That's another one I wasn't a part of. Wouldn't hurt to look I guess.



Okay....I was reading the deadline on Vote Count 3.2, but I guess that was the one for D2.  But, I'm going to be gone on Friday through Monday, you all might have it all sewed up by the time I get back.

The only reason Town lost Game 4 was because MeBelle wasn't aware that we were at Lylo and without even bothering to discuss it with those of us who were still alive, she voted for me.  All we needed was 3 votes, so of course Grandma/Aye jumped on it and that was the end of the game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-the deadline is the 14th so you have time.
> 
> Reading the scum QT from game 4 was interesting to be honest because I never paid a lot of attention to game 4 because I hadn't decided if I was ever going to come back to the games after game 3.
> 
> Anyway, Shaitra's scum game is game 1. That's another one I wasn't a part of. Wouldn't hurt to look I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....I was reading the deadline on Vote Count 3.2, but I guess that was the one for D2.  But, I'm going to be gone on Friday through Monday, you all might have it all sewed up by the time I get back.
> 
> The only reason Town lost Game 4 was because MeBelle wasn't aware that we were at Lylo and without even bothering to discuss it with those of us who were still alive, she voted for me.  All we needed was 3 votes, so of course Grandma/Aye jumped on it and that was the end of the game.
Click to expand...


I believe my flashlynch was also the reason why we lost Game 4. It had a lot to do with it, because it put us all at LYLO. And MeBelle, our Mason,  was the hammer there too! Gah,


----------



## CaféAuLait

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-the deadline is the 14th so you have time.
> 
> Reading the scum QT from game 4 was interesting to be honest because I never paid a lot of attention to game 4 because I hadn't decided if I was ever going to come back to the games after game 3.
> 
> Anyway, Shaitra's scum game is game 1. That's another one I wasn't a part of. Wouldn't hurt to look I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to read that later. And if you are reading SR town game or scum game, remember she said last game I think, she liked to create mayhem at scum IIRC.
Click to expand...


As scum, not at scum.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> LOL I disagree there too. He was the first to out his PR- all on his own. That was a risk and made me read him as scum for a very short time.



I don't think that was a risk. I think it was a mistake, he was trying too hard to look Townish.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> The only reason Town lost Game 4 was because MeBelle wasn't aware that we were at Lylo and without even bothering to discuss it with those of us who were still alive, she voted for me.  All we needed was 3 votes, so of course Grandma/Aye jumped on it and that was the end of the game.



Flashlynching Cafe in an hour and a half while I (Scum) was telling everyone to slow down and think about the vote didn't help.


----------



## MathBlade

No Cafe meeting  You know I live with SR right? I would miss you too. 

I think IMO the Shaitra vote is the right play.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait  was reading your posts trying to figure out who your Scum reads have been.  Right after you came in you gave a read and listed Shaitra as guard or usurper (Post #898).  Post #1639 you also thought Shaitra was Scum.  Post #1662 you questioned Shaitra's vote for Avi and her claiming she thought she had voted when she hadn't and you thought she might be King.  Post #1667 you thought Shaitra might be protecting Avatar.

Are you reluctant to vote for Shaitra?  Why?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I disagree there too. He was the first to out his PR- all on his own. That was a risk and made me read him as scum for a very short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that was a risk. I think it was a mistake, he was trying too hard to look Townish.
Click to expand...


I think we are speaking about two separate game here. I thought you were discussing game three when I was in a hood with him and he outed his PR. I did not think you were speaking about game 6. I think that is the game you were speaking of now. Sorry.


----------



## Grandma

"Tis cool.

Mertex is asking you about Shaitra. For once I'm in agreement. How are you with voting for Shaitra?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait  was reading your posts trying to figure out who your Scum reads have been.  Right after you came in you gave a read and listed Shaitra as guard or usurper (Post #898).  Post #1639 you also thought Shaitra was Scum.  Post #1662 you questioned Shaitra's vote for Avi and her claiming she thought she had voted when she hadn't and you thought she might be King.  Post #1667 you thought Shaitra might be protecting Avatar.
> 
> Are you reluctant to vote for Shaitra?  Why?



I already said several posts back I am waffling on my reads. I still have her as possible scum. As I said about 15 minutes ago I am reading again. I think you should know me by now, especially after the game you flash lynched me with 5 days left on FA, *I said I thought he was scum and I wanted to be sure*, I also said I would vote for him, not to mention I hoped he might give us clues as we discussed it, something you ignored as well.

I also think you know, I like to be sure of my reads, especially when we have over a week left to vote. AND I believe if I vote and I am wrong, scum may be able to lynch a possible townie. Shai's vote for Avatar tells me nothing, except, if Shai is scum then Avatar is not the ruler ( something I had started to think). She did not know FA was scum, she may have guessed it ( why not bus), but I also think Avatar is scum. So as I said I am reading and will get my town reads to you soon.  

Why is it you are so gun ho about getting her lynched so quick, we have a week. Please stop and allow me to play the game I like to play, ensuring I have the right person before a lynch. TIA


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> No Cafe meeting  You know I live with SR right? I would miss you too.
> 
> I think IMO the Shaitra vote is the right play.



I did not know you lived with SR until she mentioned it earlier! I am sorry I wanted to come and had PMed your sister when she first told me about this party a month or two ago, and thought I would be there due to work, but I can't. I am disappointed, you two sound like a blast and OMG House too? I will miss meeting my beloved Dr. Evil!!


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I already said several posts back I am waffling on my reads. I still have her as possible scum. As I said about 15 minutes ago I am reading again. I think you should know me by now, especially after the game you flash lynched me with 5 days left on FA, *I said I thought he was scum and I wanted to be sure*, I also said I would vote for him, not to mention I hoped he might give us clues as we discussed it, something you ignored as well.
> 
> I also think you know, I like to be sure of my reads, especially when we have over a week left to vote. AND I believe if I vote and I am wrong, scum may be able to lynch a possible townie. Shai's vote for Avatar tells me nothing, except, if Shai is scum then Avatar is not the ruler ( something I had started to think). She did not know FA was scum, she may have guessed it ( why not bus), but I also think Avatar is scum. So as I said I am reading and will get my town reads to you soon.
> 
> Why is it you are so gun ho about getting her lynched so quick, we have a week. Please stop and allow me to play the game I like to play, ensuring I have the right person before a lynch. TIA



Sorry. I forgot, you do like to think things through and through. Nothing wrong with that.

As for myself wanting to lynch her so quick, I'm sure that the Ruler is in that list I posted. Having decided on Shaitra I'm anxious to see if it's her. (I'm the type that peeks at the end of mystery stories to see who did it.  )


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait  was reading your posts trying to figure out who your Scum reads have been.  Right after you came in you gave a read and listed Shaitra as guard or usurper (Post #898).  Post #1639 you also thought Shaitra was Scum.  Post #1662 you questioned Shaitra's vote for Avi and her claiming she thought she had voted when she hadn't and you thought she might be King.  Post #1667 you thought Shaitra might be protecting Avatar.
> 
> Are you reluctant to vote for Shaitra?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said several posts back I am waffling on my reads. I still have her as possible scum. As I said about 15 minutes ago I am reading again. I think you should know me by now, especially after the game you flash lynched me with 5 days left on FA, *I said I thought he was scum and I wanted to be sure*, I also said I would vote for him, not to mention I hoped he might give us clues as we discussed it, something you ignored as well.
> 
> I also think you know, I like to be sure of my reads, especially when we have over a week left to vote. AND I believe if I vote and I am wrong, scum may be able to lynch a possible townie. Shai's vote for Avatar tells me nothing, except, if Shai is scum then Avatar is not the ruler ( something I had started to think). She did not know FA was scum, she may have guessed it ( why not bus), but I also think Avatar is scum. So as I said I am reading and will get my town reads to you soon.
> 
> Why is it you are so gun ho about getting her lynched so quick, we have a week. Please stop and allow me to play the game I like to play, ensuring I have the right person before a lynch. TIA
Click to expand...



It's not so much about getting her lynched as it is *to see who is reluctant to cast their vote on her.*  Several of us have cast a vote for her (Grandma, Wolf and myself).  Mathblade agreed that it was a good vote, but I don't know if she voted for her or not.  If Shaitra is the ruler as some of us think, she's not going to get lynched that easily, and I thought we would be able to tell who was "reluctant" to vote for her or not vote for her and try to find out why and if we believe their reasons.

Since you have been reading her as Scum most of the game, I didn't think you would have a problem voting for her.

Casting your vote for who you think is Scum if the rest of us who are in agreement that we are Town are voting for someone else isn't going to do much for trying to get Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

math did vote for Shaitra so even if Cafe goes that way, someone else is going to have to budge because she will then have 5 out of 7 and it will be a test because Avi has 3 I believe.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Again, mertex I am reading. You can read whatever you like into that. The FA vote shook up a lot of my reads and I said prior to you pushing me to lynch Shai, I was waffling and re-reading a few people. You think she may be ruler, you may be 100 percent right. If we get the ruler we will only have one more to get. That would be amazing and help ensure we win for a second time in a row. I also pointed out I prefer not to mislych anyone and or give scum the opportunity to lynch Shai if we are incorrect. What is it, 6 for a lynch this time? So if I vote and Math voted, scum can come in and hammer if Shai is town and I am wrong about her being scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wonder if I am wrong about SR. I wonder if I am holding the House lynch against her and her scumreading me and tunneling me against her and I really have to see if she's playing all that different than any other time as town. I think reviewing a scum game of hers is in order but not tonight. Tonight, sleep is in order. Good night all.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> math did vote for Shaitra so even if Cafe goes that way, someone else is going to have to budge because she will then have 5 out of 7 and it will be a test because Avi has 3 I believe.




Avi is still on my scumdar, but there's no point in voting for him if others whom I think are Town  are voting for someone else.  Too many of us getting the same read can't be wrong (I hope)!  I would think Avatar would jump on it, but let's see what happens.  I'm not changing my vote unless another wagon forms on someone that I also have on my scumdar, like Avi or SR.  Grandma voting for Shaitra has me rethinking she may be Town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> math did vote for Shaitra so even if Cafe goes that way, someone else is going to have to budge because she will then have 5 out of 7 and it will be a test because Avi has 3 I believe.



Is there a recent VC for both? Or do you know off the top of your head, you seem to keep track of these things better than I ever do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Again, mertex I am reading. You can read whatever you like into that. The FA vote shook up a lot of my reads and I said prior to you pushing me to lynch Shai, I was waffling and re-reading a few people. You think she may be ruler, you may be 100 percent right. If we get the ruler we will only have one more to get. That would be amazing and help ensure we win for a second time in a row. I also pointed out I prefer not to mislych anyone and or give scum the opportunity to lynch Shai if we are incorrect. What is it, 6 for a lynch this time? So if I vote and Math voted, scum can come in and hammer if Shai is town and I am wrong about her being scum.



Take your time. Tuesday at 10 is the deadline. It's 7 to lynch still and you'd only be the 5th so no rush. I'm not sure why Mertex is so anxious right now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I wonder if I am wrong about SR. I wonder if I am holding the House lynch against her and her scumreading me and tunneling me against her and I really have to see if she's playing all that different than any other time as town. I think reviewing a scum game of hers is in order but not tonight. Tonight, sleep is in order. Good night all.




I thought you last reads on SR were town? Or am I mixing that up with someone else?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> math did vote for Shaitra so even if Cafe goes that way, someone else is going to have to budge because she will then have 5 out of 7 and it will be a test because Avi has 3 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a recent VC for both? Or do you know off the top of your head, you seem to keep track of these things better than I ever do.
Click to expand...


Right now Avi has 3-Josh, SR, ika

Shaitra has-math, Grandma, Mertex, myself right now.

No one else has a vote.

Deadline Tues. 10  pm


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I am wrong about SR. I wonder if I am holding the House lynch against her and her scumreading me and tunneling me against her and I really have to see if she's playing all that different than any other time as town. I think reviewing a scum game of hers is in order but not tonight. Tonight, sleep is in order. Good night all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you last reads on SR were town? Or am I mixing that up with someone else?
Click to expand...


I've had her as scum for quite some time due to her illogical, confusing, chaos causing playstyle this game so I just need to know if it's all that different from normal for her or if I'm letting my bias due to other issues get in the way. In other words, I have to be more reasonable and think it through and Shaitra's flip will help somewhat.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I am wrong about SR. I wonder if I am holding the House lynch against her and her scumreading me and tunneling me against her and I really have to see if she's playing all that different than any other time as town. I think reviewing a scum game of hers is in order but not tonight. Tonight, sleep is in order. Good night all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you last reads on SR were town? Or am I mixing that up with someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had her as scum for quite some time due to her illogical, confusing, chaos causing playstyle this game so I just need to know if it's all that different from normal for her or if I'm letting my bias due to other issues get in the way. In other words, I have to be more reasonable and think it through and Shaitra's flip will help somewhat.
Click to expand...


Okay, right and you were going to read her scum game at the main site. I don't know if you saw it but she said as scum she likes to create havoc with people ( I read that as drama not switching reads, I could be far off though)  last game or maybe it was the start of this game.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, mertex I am reading. You can read whatever you like into that. The FA vote shook up a lot of my reads and I said prior to you pushing me to lynch Shai, I was waffling and re-reading a few people. You think she may be ruler, you may be 100 percent right. If we get the ruler we will only have one more to get. That would be amazing and help ensure we win for a second time in a row. I also pointed out I prefer not to mislych anyone and or give scum the opportunity to lynch Shai if we are incorrect. What is it, 6 for a lynch this time? So if I vote and Math voted, scum can come in and hammer if Shai is town and I am wrong about her being scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time. Tuesday at 10 is the deadline. It's 7 to lynch still and you'd only be the 5th so no rush. I'm not sure why Mertex is so anxious right now.
Click to expand...


Damn, why are you all misinterpreting my actions.  I laid it out for you in the posts what I was trying to do.  Get those of us that we all agree are Town agree on one person, rather than everyone voting for someone and then changing and nobody is in agreement, nor do we know without having to check who's got how many votes.  I'm not suggesting that we vote for someone that none of us think is Town, and from your scum reads and mine I thought we were in agreement that Shaitra may be Scum.  That grandma also thinks that as well as Math, although neither one of them was on my Town list was interesting, and has me rethinking about their alignment.  I was just trying to get us together, like a townblock (if that is the expression), but do whatever you all want.  Take all the time you want.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex, I was in total agreement with your plan, I just didn't see the rush right now is all but I agree with you 100%.

Cafe-I will check out a scum game of SR's when I get some time. 

Now, I am going to bed. LOL Sleep and me need to form a better relationship.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay I am throwing up her last read ( unless I missed one)



> My reads so far:
> 
> Town
> Wolf
> SR
> Aye
> Avi
> House
> 
> Null
> Arden
> Mertex
> Mathblade
> Josh_B
> TSO!
> MeBelle replacement
> 
> Scum
> Rosie
> Ika
> OldSchool
> FA_Q2




Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 22 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

She read FA as scum and did not to vote for him. She had Avi as town and voted for him. What really caught my eye was her null read on "Mebelle Replacement" Mebelle had *no posts* and why not call "Mebelle Replacement- Mathblade? ( It was mathblade who replaced in right?) Secondly, she read Oldschool ( I replaced in later) as scum. He only had TWO posts. One was a OMGUS vote on SR the other he said he could not play the game anymore and apologized.  

This looks like a BIG BS reads list IMO. What say everyone else?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and that OMGUS vote was in RVS that Old School threw up on SR after she said "here Old School have your first vote".


----------



## CaféAuLait

Still reading BTW.  I  will continue for a bit.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I forgot her town reads include a few who I believe are highly suspect as well.


----------



## ika

@cafe i was refering to mathblade who is playing elsewhere.

its techancly OGC to pm her saying "hey why are you not playing" but its not OGC to state someone is posting elsewhere but not here. its a common thing in MS for players to do that

as for the SR thign, considering i have played wither her across 3 diffrent site (this being the 4th) and seen plenty of her town and scum game.i would argue that my idea of her being scum is not "we always want o lynch her"

in b4 she says that ido


----------



## Grandma

ika - What is OGC?


----------



## MathBlade

Grandma said:


> ika - What is OGC?



I forget the abbreviation but think of it like bad manners.

Also explained and answered why I am posting less. I am trying a new strategy. Most sites I get told I am crazy so I am limiting my postings in order to make the words I say more important and easier to understand. I am well within the limits of the game, I am just not being hyper.


----------



## MathBlade

This is one of the things a mentor recommended as I am looking to further my play. So I am trying new things. So yeah it will seem scummy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> @cafe i was refering to mathblade who is playing elsewhere.
> 
> its techancly OGC to pm her saying "hey why are you not playing" but its not OGC to state someone is posting elsewhere but not here. its a common thing in MS for players to do that
> 
> as for the SR thign, considering i have played wither her across 3 diffrent site (this being the 4th) and seen plenty of her town and scum game.i would argue that my idea of her being scum is not "we always want o lynch her"
> 
> in b4 she says that ido



I suppose my comment came off as if you wanted to lynch her "just because" she is Titus. Sorry if it did. It is true many from the main site automatically says she is scum as soon as they start to play. So do you think she is the ruler usurper, or guard?

I got your post wrong about Math, I don't know why I thought it was Arden.  Thank you.


----------



## MathBlade

@Cafe Yes I replaced MeBelle.


----------



## ika

upsuper or guard, i doubt shes king with her trying to stick her neck out constantly

OGC - outside game communcication


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> ika - What is OGC?





MathBlade said:


> I forget the abbreviation but think of it like bad manners.





ika said:


> OGC - outside game communcication



I see. Thank you both.


----------



## ★Arden

Who was it who figured out my identity? Ika? If it was he should know I've been inactive everywhere. 

I'm skimming on my phone right now. On page 62 the argument comes up that you should look at a guard's town reads to find the ruler. Given how easy this scum was to catch, I'd say that if you keep thinking like that scum is always going to be two steps ahead. FA was scummy, but not an idiot.

Earlier I thought Avatar was scummy for the "oh darn I knew it!!! oh well" tone he seemed to adopt in his first posts of the day that I noticed- it sounded very fake.  Right note however I'm leaning more toward the thought that Avatar's play isn't scummy, just very stodgy and incorrect.

"FA iffy if Aye is town or not Aye 100"

With the level of play I've seen, I think this is the right play today. 

* Vote Aye *


----------



## ★Arden

I'm also ruling out Wolf as the ruler completely. There is absolutely no chance that her play so far is a product of receiving that role PM.


----------



## ★Arden

Wait, who is Shaitra? A replacement? 

Wake, why is your first post not updated?... it makes a game of this size and speed horribly difficult to keep up and catch up with... ;/


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra's an original player, one that FA read as Town or Null.


----------



## ★Arden

Last word before I go to sleep: I'm town, and for those of you who have any delusions about my alignment, leave it for after I catch the scum. Because anyone who can even entertain the idea that I'm scum what with my mostly proven correct reads and actually positive and helpful game direction... well, let's just say that I know what I'm doing, so please get your half-baked scumreads out of my face.

(Sorry about the mislynch, House. I acknowledge I was wrong and likely driven by tonal discomfort there. I still don't regret your lynch though.)


----------



## Grandma

Arden, check these links:

Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace

Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace


----------



## ★Arden

Thanks, Gram-Gram.

Aye or Shaitra today, then. I want to lynch a read that FA waffled on- Shaitra being an unmemorable lurker who isn't blatantly town like I am is a huge potential bonus as well.


----------



## ★Arden

In response to the first link, I do not believe the ruler is in FA's town reads. That is a naïve assumption to make. The ruler is missy likely in his null reads, most importantly the reads in which he seems to switch around or hesitate/sound awkward about. 

Frankly speaking, I also think Avatar is town due to active yet poor quality of play. I do not believe that Avatar as scum would make me want to call him scum this badly. For some reason, I have a higher faith in his scum play than that. 

The second link is an emotional response. That's a null tell overall and perfectly reasonable for either alignment due to the pace of this game.


----------



## ★Arden

Sleeping now. It's much too late for mafia and I've overstayed my own welcome.


----------



## ★Arden

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and SR, your strategy of wagoning 2 people worked but it was because we wagoned FA and Avi and you wanted nothing to do with it.
> 
> Again, not logical, not town.
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy worked which was the right move. I wanted oyhers wagoned bc my reads were shit. Still the dual wagon was the right manuever.
Click to expand...

I was just scrolling up to exit out, and this caught my eye. 

Titus is probably scum. But it's not a priority as of yet. Next game day, when there's more time and I'm in a better mood to face the beast head on, expect me to want to lynch her. Violently.


----------



## ★Arden

Clarification/explanation: the above post reads as scum trying to both save face to retain towncred, and simultaneously concede a point to appease the town.


----------



## Grandma

★Arden said:


> In response to the first link, I do not believe the ruler is in FA's town reads. That is a naïve assumption to make. The ruler is missy likely in his null reads, most importantly the reads in which he seems to switch around or hesitate/sound awkward about.
> 
> Frankly speaking, I also think Avatar is town due to active yet poor quality of play. I do not believe that Avatar as scum would make me want to call him scum this badly. For some reason, I have a higher faith in his scum play than that.
> 
> The second link is an emotional response. That's a null tell overall and perfectly reasonable for either alignment due to the pace of this game.



No, the second link is a correction, I accidentally left some names off in post 1771.

FA is as noob as the rest of us USMB'ers. He's smart but he's not going to take any major risks.


----------



## ika

so who is adrian? if its apparently a player i know that means i have to activly go hunt out who it is now when im not lazy


----------



## Grandma

ika said:


> so who is adrian? if its apparently a player i know that means i have to activly go hunt out who it is now when im not lazy



Exercise is good for you. It releases endorphins.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Who was it who figured out my identity? Ika? If it was he should know I've been inactive everywhere.




That was my mistake, I misremembered and thought he said you instead of mathblade being active elsewhere. But, given your choice of name: Arden, and your choice of avatar pic here, I might guess you use the name Cho elsewhere. Purely based on what I mentioned above. At least your avatar looks like her, that is what I thought when I first saw your pic.


----------



## Mertex

This thought just came into my head, and I actually got out of bed to come and post it before I forget about it.

*If Shaitra = King* (*only two people know it (the guards*) and *they are not going to come in and hammer her,* you can take that to the bank.

*If Shaitra = Guard* (*nobody knows it except her*), not the other guard nor the usurper.

If Shaitra = Town (*nobody knows it except her*), not the usurper nor the guards.  The usurper might not care and vote for her, but the usurper wants to get everyone he can, and we're not going to be able to preclude it.

The thing about it is that several of us think she is Scum.  Right now she's the best bet.  So, voting for Aye, Arden, is not going to cut it, that's just splitting the votes.  Several of us think Aye is Town.  Maybe after Shaitra flips we can narrow it down and Aye may become more of a suspect.  Let's concentrate on one at a time because anyone else that we come up with, we have the same odds.


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, mertex I am reading. You can read whatever you like into that. The FA vote shook up a lot of my reads and I said prior to you pushing me to lynch Shai, I was waffling and re-reading a few people. You think she may be ruler, you may be 100 percent right. If we get the ruler we will only have one more to get. That would be amazing and help ensure we win for a second time in a row. I also pointed out I prefer not to mislych anyone and or give scum the opportunity to lynch Shai if we are incorrect. What is it, 6 for a lynch this time? So if I vote and Math voted, scum can come in and hammer if Shai is town and I am wrong about her being scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time. Tuesday at 10 is the deadline. It's 7 to lynch still and you'd only be the 5th so no rush. I'm not sure why Mertex is so anxious right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, why are you all misinterpreting my actions.  I laid it out for you in the posts what I was trying to do.  Get those of us that we all agree are Town agree on one person, rather than everyone voting for someone and then changing and nobody is in agreement, nor do we know without having to check who's got how many votes. * I'm not suggesting that we vote for someone that none of us think is Town, *and from your scum reads and mine I thought we were in agreement that Shaitra may be Scum.  That grandma also thinks that as well as Math, although neither one of them was on my Town list was interesting, and has me rethinking about their alignment.  I was just trying to get us together, like a townblock (if that is the expression), but do whatever you all want.  Take all the time you want.
Click to expand...


The bolded above, I meant to say "*Im not suggesting that we vote for someone that some of us think is Town*"


----------



## Josh_B

House said:


> Actually... fuck that.  I can't support Scarlet being the first random vote.
> 
> Roll the dice or something and pick somebody else, ika.  We shouldn't "randomly" kill off our experienced folk in the early game.
> 
> *Vote: Mebelle60*





CaféAuLait said:


> *VOTE: FA*
> 
> House votes FA
> 
> Then, both Mertex and Arden vote House, Wolf then asks why FA is not voting SR, since that is his top scum read, then Avatar wonders why Wolf is defending House, implies she is scum.
> 
> Mathblade comes in calling House scum shortly after his vote for FA. Scarlet votes FA. Wolfsister states FA is being a hypocrite and Avatar defends FA (853)
> 
> *FA may be King*
> Math (guard)
> Mertex ??? possible guard
> Avatar (guard) ( avatar is playing his scum question and answer game this time around, not his FOSing and normal town game with reasoning and wifom at times.



After looking through past votes. These two posts stand out to me. I also want to point out that SR had some issues with House voting Mabelle as he default vote at the beginning of the game. I'm wondering if FA read me as guard based on the idea that I wanted Mabelle to be replaced. 
Cafe, wouldn't it be awesome if you nailed the whole scum team? 

Serious though, Hey does everyone want to vote Shaitara? Yes? Ok then it seems like a bad idea. 
*VOTE: Mathblade*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?



My top 4 scum reads are Math, SR, Shaitra, and Avi.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

★Arden said:


> Who was it who figured out my identity? Ika? If it was he should know I've been inactive everywhere.
> 
> I'm skimming on my phone right now. On page 62 the argument comes up that you should look at a guard's town reads to find the ruler. Given how easy this scum was to catch, I'd say that if you keep thinking like that scum is always going to be two steps ahead. FA was scummy, but not an idiot.
> 
> Earlier I thought Avatar was scummy for the "oh darn I knew it!!! oh well" tone he seemed to adopt in his first posts of the day that I noticed- it sounded very fake.  Right note however I'm leaning more toward the thought that Avatar's play isn't scummy, just very stodgy and incorrect.
> 
> "FA iffy if Aye is town or not Aye 100"
> 
> With the level of play I've seen, I think this is the right play today.
> 
> * Vote Aye *



Sounds like an OMGUS vote to me, but whatever. 



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Arden
> *
> I'd like to hear from Arden on anything game related.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thank goodness Arden came back because I feel I can pretty much move her back towards the town category.

And I'm definitely going to listen to her and ika regarding SR since I've been suspecting her all along anyway.

So Shaitra and SR are likely scum then. I also still have math as a suspect. As for the 4th, if I take Arden off the list, I have to keep this spot open and see who I'm missing elsewhere.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> I'm also ruling out Wolf as the ruler completely. There is absolutely no chance that her play so far is a product of receiving that role PM.



This is absolutely, positively 100% correct. It has been beyond frustrating this game to be accused of being the ruler so much. That is definitely an incorrect read. It really doesn't matter. There's enough unified town now that we will eventually get the rest of the scum. There's no need to know who every single one of them is at this point. After Shaitra, I will probably be going after SR unless something glaring comes out about someone else. And math, that's fine trying a new strategy but the reason I suspect you is not only very low activity and low content posting but also your self voting the other day and being so upset that a couple find you scummy but my read on you is not set in stone yet. It can change. I'm pretty set on Shaitra though and becoming more and more set on SR also. Then, I'll be looking for clues elsewhere. I need some more flips I think.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 scum reads are Math, SR, Shaitra, and Avi.
Click to expand...


Well, this begs the question, why the vote for Arden, and not one of your top 4?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Serious though, Hey does everyone want to vote Shaitara? Yes? Ok then it seems like a bad idea.
> *VOTE: Mathblade*



Hmmmm............................................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 scum reads are Math, SR, Shaitra, and Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, this begs the question, why the vote for Arden, and not one of your top 4?
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm....................................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Who was it who figured out my identity? Ika? If it was he should know I've been inactive everywhere.
> 
> I'm skimming on my phone right now. On page 62 the argument comes up that you should look at a guard's town reads to find the ruler. Given how easy this scum was to catch, I'd say that if you keep thinking like that scum is always going to be two steps ahead. FA was scummy, but not an idiot.
> 
> Earlier I thought Avatar was scummy for the "oh darn I knew it!!! oh well" tone he seemed to adopt in his first posts of the day that I noticed- it sounded very fake.  Right note however I'm leaning more toward the thought that Avatar's play isn't scummy, just very stodgy and incorrect.
> 
> "FA iffy if Aye is town or not Aye 100"
> 
> With the level of play I've seen, I think this is the right play today.
> 
> * Vote Aye *





★Arden said:


> Thanks, Gram-Gram.
> 
> Aye or Shaitra today, then. I want to lynch a read that FA waffled on- Shaitra being an unmemorable lurker who isn't blatantly town like I am is a huge potential bonus as well.



Is there something that makes Aye stand out to you more as scum?


----------



## Grandma

Aye, Josh, and Shaitra are Guards/Ruler.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Aye, Josh, and Shaitra are Guards/Ruler.



You might be right here. Very interesting. 

I still think SR is in the mix also but most likely the usurper role.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.


----------



## Shaitra

Earlier in the game, SR suggested that the usurper might be the person who put FA at L-1.  According to the vote count, that would be Mertex.  Right now she is posting like she is town and appears to be buddying up with Wolf and Cafe.  I think she deserves some attention as the usurper as well as Ika.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77, You said you wanted some games of mine. I will raise you and provide you a neutral, scum and towngame. I have zero rebel in the palace games but I can put forth a resistance game. Hmm I may host that next.

Neutral games are the most rare and I only have one. I drew a double voting serial killer with dayvigging abilities. The game had a gold mechanic where each ability used cost gold.

I have plenty of scum games but no RITP scum games. My most referenced scum game is UDesign. In that game, I was outed scum for the most part to some. They tunnelled in illogical ways and I policy lynched them.

My towngames you have seen. The closest game I have to my current spot as IC here is another game. A newbie was trying to get overly smart and state he is always right. I tend to be more deadly as late game town. I can provide games where my analysis cracked the game at the end. My early game is the weakest.


===========

As for Shaitra, got zero qualms voting her after that discussion but I think AV is more likely the ruler. With the plurality lynching rules and the ability to force everyone to comment, Iam not going to move right now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.



Why all the focus on the usurper?


----------



## Shaitra

ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on the usurper?
Click to expand...

Scum is scum, usurper, guard, or ruler.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be glad to change my vote to Arden, but I would rather vote for Shaitra than Arden because I think Arden's reason for not posting is loss of interest.   So who are your 4 Top Scum Reads.  I already gave mine.   Avatar, Shaitra, SR and Grandma.
> 
> @Cafe, who are your 4 Top Scum reads?  @Aye, who are your 4 Top Scum Reads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top 4 scum reads are Math, SR, Shaitra, and Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, this begs the question, why the vote for Arden, and not one of your top 4?
Click to expand...


Did you not read the thread and see when I voted for Arden? It was well before anyone voted for Shaitra. My vote went up yesterday morning at 8:09 am. Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on the usurper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum is scum, usurper, guard, or ruler.
Click to expand...

Inthis game, they are all anti-town but the usurper is a secondary threat. After the ruler dies (or all his guards do), they are even.

A player that neutral hunts near exclusively is a large scum indicator. Doubly so when the neutral cannot kill and has to townside early.

[To be clear, Wolf falling for my Slayer's gambit and continuing to scumhunt does not fall into this category].


----------



## Wolfsister77

How did I fall for your Slayer's Gambit?


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, what do you think of Shaitra now?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> math did vote for Shaitra so even if Cafe goes that way, someone else is going to have to budge because she will then have 5 out of 7 and it will be a test because Avi has 3 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a recent VC for both? Or do you know off the top of your head, you seem to keep track of these things better than I ever do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now Avi has 3-Josh, SR, ika
> 
> Shaitra has-math, Grandma, Mertex, myself right now.
> 
> No one else has a vote.
> 
> Deadline Tues. 10  pm
Click to expand...

 
you mean other than Arden who I am voting for. I can support a shaitra lunch though. Let me finish reading and then I'll see if I still can


----------



## ★Arden

I have townreads on both Wolf and ika; I read both as being much too open and self-sacrificial to be scum. (They're willingly putting themselves out there and willingly attracting negative attention.)

Aye, I didn't even know you voted me. Must have gotten caught up in all the other BS bandwagon votes I saw while skimming.

I no longer want to lynch Shaitra today, actually. There's too much universal agreement there that makes me uncomfortable about the prospects of a mislynch. 

And SR's recent interaction with her (1969) comes off as much worse- in the post quoted in 1969, I see no specific focus on the usurper that should be a cause for alarm. Shaitra's post was completely logical and followed a clear train of thought. SR however took that post and misrepresented it, as if she was trying to set up Shaitra for a "you must be guard/ruler because you're focusing too much on the usurper" attack, when Shaitra clearly presented both options. Basically, 1969 just feels like a faked accusation over something that didn't even happen.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> How did I fall for your Slayer's Gambit?



That would require ruining it fir everyone else wolf and taking your attentionoff scum.

This is a gambit similar to one I have pulled and part of the reason I am not upset you believe incorrectly my role. Given we have good chances to get scum on Avatar or Shaitra, best to explain later.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Arden-do you think SR is scum then?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Arden-do you think SR is scum then?


I bet she does. Problem is her sudden appearance when Shaitra is wagoned. I don't buy thatas a coincidence.


----------



## ★Arden

ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on the usurper?
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on the usurper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum is scum, usurper, guard, or ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inthis game, they are all anti-town but the usurper is a secondary threat. After the ruler dies (or all his guards do), they are even.
> 
> A player that neutral hunts near exclusively is a large scum indicator. Doubly so when the neutral cannot kill and has to townside early.
> 
> [To be clear, Wolf falling for my Slayer's gambit and continuing to scumhunt does not fall into this category].
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> Aye, what do you think of Shaitra now?



Haha! Exactly like I said. First call a player who multiple people scumread already out for something that doesn't even exist, make it into a big deal, and then try to manipulate people who were previously townreading that player with that BS accusation.

*Vote ScarletRage*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, Scum or not I actually agree with you there SR. This is the most resistance I have seen to a lynch yet which is a good indication we are on the right track with Shaitra. 

Something is weird with that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Aye, what do you think of Shaitra now?



Give me a few minutes on this. I'm at work and want to go back through all her posts to make sure I haven't missed something.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on the usurper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on the usurper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum is scum, usurper, guard, or ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inthis game, they are all anti-town but the usurper is a secondary threat. After the ruler dies (or all his guards do), they are even.
> 
> A player that neutral hunts near exclusively is a large scum indicator. Doubly so when the neutral cannot kill and has to townside early.
> 
> [To be clear, Wolf falling for my Slayer's gambit and continuing to scumhunt does not fall into this category].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, what do you think of Shaitra now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! Exactly like I said. First call a player who multiple people scumread already out for something that doesn't even exist, make it into a big deal, and then try to manipulate people who were previously townreading that player with that BS accusation.
> 
> *Vote ScarletRage*
Click to expand...


You seem very resistant to a Shaitra lynch. I don't disagree about SR necessarily but you are doing all kinds of distracting here.

Why is SR scum to you?


----------



## ★Arden

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden-do you think SR is scum then?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she does. Problem is her sudden appearance when Shaitra is wagoned. I don't buy thatas a coincidence.
Click to expand...


I do think SR is scum.

Now she's trying to throw doubt on me. Sorry dear, I just woke up. Or do you know my schedule intimately?

Regardless of that, I'm fairly sure that I was pushing for a Shaitra lynch last page until I saw her responses on this one. I don't exactly think she's town yet, but there are a lot of better options to go for, SR and Aye in particular. And I want to lynch SR right now.


----------



## ScarletRage

I love the misrep. Shaitra was neutral hunting in that post. There's zero reason to do so. Time spent neutral hunting is mislynching as far as the ruler is concerned.

I don't know where Aye stands but the general premise solely neutral hunting is a scum indicator is a good one.

Arden, if you are Fonti, you know my approach rests more on hiding infothan outright lies. Sounds desperate from you.


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> I have townreads on both Wolf and ika; I read both as being much too open and self-sacrificial to be scum. (They're willingly putting themselves out there and willingly attracting negative attention.)
> 
> Aye, I didn't even know you voted me. Must have gotten caught up in all the other BS bandwagon votes I saw while skimming.
> 
> I no longer want to lynch Shaitra today, actually. There's too much universal agreement there that makes me uncomfortable about the prospects of a mislynch.
> 
> And SR's recent interaction with her (1969) comes off as much worse- in the post quoted in 1969, I see no specific focus on the usurper that should be a cause for alarm. Shaitra's post was completely logical and followed a clear train of thought. SR however took that post and misrepresented it, as if she was trying to set up Shaitra for a "you must be guard/ruler because you're focusing too much on the usurper" attack, when Shaitra clearly presented both options. Basically, 1969 just feels like a faked accusation over something that didn't even happen.


 
did I miss where you were for lynching shaitra? I thought you were voting aye


----------



## ScarletRage

★Arden said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden-do you think SR is scum then?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she does. Problem is her sudden appearance when Shaitra is wagoned. I don't buy thatas a coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think SR is scum.
> 
> Now she's trying to throw doubt on me. Sorry dear, I just woke up. Or do you know my schedule intimately?
> 
> Regardless of that, I'm fairly sure that I was pushing for a Shaitra lynch last page until I saw her responses on this one. I don't exactly think she's town yet, but there are a lot of better options to go for, SR and Aye in particular. And I want to lynch SR right now.
Click to expand...

So you were asleep Days 1 2 and 3?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Something isn't right here. Way to much resistance and interference here for Shaitra to be town. I'm taking note of those doing it too. I have to go to a meeting for several hours but this might be the break we are looking for.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Shaitra*

I think I have seen enough here. Thank goodness for plurality lynches.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote* *shaitra*

she's acting odd and I want to see where this goes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would have to go count but I'm pretty sure that's 5 out of 7 for Shaitra right now.

Be back later.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote* *shaitra*

she's acting odd and I want to see where this goes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, what do you think of Shaitra now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a few minutes on this. I'm at work and want to go back through all her posts to make sure I haven't missed something.
Click to expand...


Going back to Day 1 to the present, something is off on Shaitra's posts. She had more input and questions in the beginning of the game compared to now. Why the change? One of the things I look for in town is consistency in the way someone posts. It just isn't there right now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Shaitra is at L-1 now I'm pretty sure.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

With that being said:

*VOTE: Shaitra*


----------



## Avatar4321

stupid double post.

I think she is at L1


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> So you were asleep Days 1 2 and 3?



Seems to me Arden isn't keeping up or paying much attention to the game. SR, if you've played with her before, is this normal for her?


----------



## ScarletRage

Ugh. Speed lynch and I gotta go to work.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were asleep Days 1 2 and 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me Arden isn't keeping up or paying much attention to the game. SR, if you've played with her before, is this normal for her?
Click to expand...

Assuming she is Fonti like Math guessed, no.


----------



## Avatar4321

and aye threw the hammer down.

I may not be on as much today. I'm a bit sick and just had one of the top five worst nights of my life. So I'm sleeping. Later


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were asleep Days 1 2 and 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me Arden isn't keeping up or paying much attention to the game. SR, if you've played with her before, is this normal for her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming she is Fonti like Math guessed, no.
Click to expand...


SO if she is who you think, what's your guess as far as scum goes? yes or no?


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> Aye, Josh, and Shaitra are Guards/Ruler.



This is completely untrue and should probably be lynched for it's lunacy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think that's a lynch. Now we wait.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> and aye threw the hammer down.
> 
> I may not be on as much today. I'm a bit sick and just had one of the top five worst nights of my life. So I'm sleeping. Later



Feel better soon Avi.


----------



## ★Arden

I'm resistant to a Shaitra lynch right now because it feels like the town is suddenly getting into the same groupthink mentality as it did with the near-universal ika scumreads and other policy lynch options on Days 1 and 2. Simply put, I don't have enough faith in this town to believe that we could all just be right.

I'm also resistant because as I said before, it's starting to feel like a policy lynch, and I don't want to waste the vote. I'd rather vote out someone like SR who will actually provide interactions with her scum flip.

On the topic of SR, I first noticed this last night.



★Arden said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and SR, your strategy of wagoning 2 people worked but it was because we wagoned FA and Avi and you wanted nothing to do with it.
> 
> Again, not logical, not town.
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy worked which was the right move. I wanted oyhers wagoned bc my reads were shit. Still the dual wagon was the right manuever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just scrolling up to exit out, and this caught my eye.
> 
> Titus is probably scum. But it's not a priority as of yet. Next game day, when there's more time and I'm in a better mood to face the beast head on, expect me to want to lynch her. Violently.
Click to expand...




★Arden said:


> Clarification/explanation: the above post reads as scum trying to both save face to retain towncred, and simultaneously concede a point to appease the town.



And then today, this is what happened:

> Shaitra makes a logical post, part of it being that she thinks ika is one of ruler/usurper. She deliberates and decides of the two, ika is more likely usurper because of eager hammer-lust (I don't agree, but it's a logical thought to have if you're coming off of an ika scumread, and that reasoning _does_ point more to usurper than ruler)
> 1969: SR calls that post out as focused only on usurper. This is total BS because Shaitra clearly considered the possibility of each one, and only chose usurper in the end, which is by no means only-usurper-hunting.
> 1972: SR then makes a longer post about how neutral hunting is scummy. Which I would normally agree with, but it is still both unnecessary and irrelevant because that's not what Shaitra was doing at all, and thus the only purpose this serves is to try and make other people think Shaitra said something that was worse than it actually was.
> 1974: SR then questions how someone previously not scumreading Shaitra sees her now, as if she just made a clean-cut case. It wasn't. This looks like SR is too concerned about support for a Shaitra wagon, when she shouldn't need to be given both how most people are okay with it and how SR herself said that she wants an AV lynch most and wasn't going to move her vote. She's just trying to build up this mislynch with fake logic.



ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77, You said you wanted some games of mine. I will raise you and provide you a neutral, scum and towngame. I have zero rebel in the palace games but I can put forth a resistance game. Hmm I may host that next.
> 
> Neutral games are the most rare and I only have one. I drew a double voting serial killer with dayvigging abilities. The game had a gold mechanic where each ability used cost gold.
> 
> I have plenty of scum games but no RITP scum games. My most referenced scum game is UDesign. In that game, I was outed scum for the most part to some. They tunnelled in illogical ways and I policy lynched them.
> 
> My towngames you have seen. The closest game I have to my current spot as IC here is another game. A newbie was trying to get overly smart and state he is always right. I tend to be more deadly as late game town. I can provide games where my analysis cracked the game at the end. My early game is the weakest.
> 
> 
> ===========
> 
> As for Shaitra, got zero qualms voting her after that discussion but I think AV is more likely the ruler. With the plurality lynching rules and the ability to force everyone to comment, Iam not going to move right now.





ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on the usurper?
Click to expand...


> Keep in mind that this is all coming right after SR had to start defending herself against scumreads. 1 minute passed between 1968 and 1969.
>> In 1968, SR basically says "AV is ruler, I have no problems with a Shaitra lynch, but it's okay, I'm not changing my vote".
>> In 1969, SR immediately jumps on Shaitra with an attack that implies Shaitra is the ruler herself for scum.

With SR as scum, 1969 serves two purposes:

1) To immediately redirect the sudden attention SR got as possible scum back at Shaitra- sort of like saying "hey guys I know you're thinking I'm scum BUT OH HEY LOOK AT THIS SHINY SCUMMY THING RIGHT HERE WOW IT'S LIKE A SCUMSLIP OR SOMETHING".
2) To provide the basis for a transition to a Shaitra vote if she needs to make it. She needs to create in-thread justification beforehand in case she needs to jump on the Shaitra wagon suddenly.


----------



## ★Arden

Holy shit, you guys lynched her already?

What the hell?

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## ★Arden

3 votes that caused a lynch in less than 5 minutes. _For fuck's sake.
_
Whether I'm wrong or not about Shaitra being town, looking at SR as scum here, followed by Aye. I still think Avatar is town- like Wolf and ika, he seems to be putting himself out there too much to be scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Arden-Your case on SR is good. If Shaitra is rebel, I'll help you get her next. If she's scum, then we'll have to look elsewhere. Let's just see what happens.


----------



## ★Arden

There was no resistance to a Shaitra lynch except me backtracking from page 65 to 66.

If you can still say there was resistance after what just happened right now, I strongly suggest you reconsider nearly everything you're seeing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> 3 votes that caused a lynch in less than 5 minutes. _For fuck's sake.
> _
> Whether I'm wrong or not about Shaitra being town, looking at SR as scum here, followed by Aye. I still think Avatar is town- like Wolf and ika, he seems to be putting himself out there too much to be scum.



I'm thinking Avi is town also.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Arden, what do you think SR's next move will be? Or better yet, who do you think she'll try to hide behind?


----------



## ★Arden

Don't know, don't care because quite frankly I'm pissed off by this quicklynch.

See you all on the flip side.


----------



## ika

Titus you knwo that is facutalyinccorect about your neutral, you had another game where you were jester and you thought i was the ohter.

your fixation on upsuper is intresting though, how come you seem so focused on it?


----------



## ika

and i go to sleep to find anout we blitz a hammer.......

nice.....


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were asleep Days 1 2 and 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me Arden isn't keeping up or paying much attention to the game. SR, if you've played with her before, is this normal for her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming she is Fonti like Math guessed, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO if she is who you think, what's your guess as far as scum goes? yes or no?
Click to expand...

Good chance of scum double if Shaitra is scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

★Arden said:


> Don't know, don't care because quite frankly I'm pissed off by this quicklynch.
> 
> See you all on the flip side.


Thanks for confessing S was ruler.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> Titus you knwo that is facutalyinccorect about your neutral, you had another game where you were jester and you thought i was the ohter.
> 
> your fixation on upsuper is intresting though, how come you seem so focused on it?


I am not. I eany us focused on scum. If ppl thonk I am usurper, I can run with that.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Arden, what do you think SR's next move will be? Or better yet, who do you think she'll try to hide behind?


Not hiding.


----------



## ScarletRage

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titus you knwo that is facutalyinccorect about your neutral, you had another game where you were jester and you thought i was the ohter.
> 
> your fixation on upsuper is intresting though, how come you seem so focused on it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not. I eany us focused on scum. If ppl thonk I am usurper, I can run with that.
Click to expand...

Jester is bastard and thus irrelevant.


----------



## ika

not where you played it? its still consider 3rd party? its not irrelevent. you have more then one 3rd party scum game. i have many


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> not where you played it? its still consider 3rd party? its not irrelevent. you have more then one 3rd party scum game. i have many


Jester I consider its own category. Should we include skype too?

I have 70 to 80 gamrs. A role that yries to die is not helpful.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> not where you played it? its still consider 3rd party? its not irrelevent. you have more then one 3rd party scum game. i have many


I do not consider jester TP. I considerit bastard.


----------



## ScarletRage

Link it if you think it will help.

Dude aren't you supposed to be Slayer gambiting? Or you giving up and just piling on my more limited one because yours was an epic fail?


----------



## ika

i never cared about my slayers gambit, i just wanted to goad you into it, cus if you wanted to ehlp me with it you wouldnt be calling em town so hard and defending me


----------



## ika

also they cant see the game on the other site unless if they have an account.

skype is outside the scope of FMs. thats an entirely diffrent ballgame


----------



## ScarletRage

Right, so bastard game ppl can't see should be cited to.

If you want me toscumread you, act like your scumgames. I am not going to scumread someone when they are not acting svummy. I did cut back on my discussion of you to give you a chance.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden, what do you think SR's next move will be? Or better yet, who do you think she'll try to hide behind?
> 
> 
> 
> Not hiding.
Click to expand...


I was trying to get her to talk more, but instead of giving us anything to work with, all she said was this:



★Arden said:


> Don't know, don't care because quite frankly I'm pissed off by this quicklynch.
> 
> See you all on the flip side.


----------



## ScarletRage

Look at that quote. Particularly, See you on the flip side.

Why would Arden expect to be dead if Shaitra wasn't ruler?

That's all you needed to get.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden, what do you think SR's next move will be? Or better yet, who do you think she'll try to hide behind?
> 
> 
> 
> Not hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was trying to get her to talk more, but instead of giving us anything to work with, all she said was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, don't care because quite frankly I'm pissed off by this quicklynch.
> 
> See you all on the flip side.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I think she would have kept talking, if it were not for the flashlynch. Your vote seemed to pull her back over and she was talking. Shai (if scum) would have too IMO.  I honestly won't get flashlynching when information can be gleaned. Especially when we had 5-6 days left, not saying it would have taken that long, nowhere close  24 hours? Something to get them talking?   But I had questions I wanted to ask Shai in the hopes she would answer.  I hope she is scum if she is not this flash lunch will cause havoc IMO among us. Exactly what scum will want.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Look at that quote. Particularly, See you on the flip side.
> 
> Why would Arden expect to be dead if Shaitra wasn't ruler?
> 
> That's all you needed to get.




I thought she meant she would be back later after Shai's flip when when said that. I guess there is a lot of lingo I need to learn.


----------



## CaféAuLait

When she* said that.


----------



## Avatar4321

I really dont think shaitra was the ruler. Guard or usurper maybe. But I'm not seeing ruler. But the lynch may have given us some good information regardless of hoe she flips. I think we need to take a closer look at scarlet.


----------



## ScarletRage

avatar, why did you sheep me so fast if you yhought I was scum?

@Cafe, Plausible but a stretch. It would be an empty meaningless statements. The way I was taught to interpret, you give every sentence meaning unless impossible.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I really dont think shaitra was the ruler. Guard or usurper maybe. But I'm not seeing ruler. But the lynch may have given us some good information regardless of hoe she flips. I think we need to take a closer look at scarlet.



If she slips guard, I have a strong idea who usurper is and I'm not leaning SR at the moment for usurper. If she flips town, the person pushing the flashlynch last night  should be looked at hard as well.   Just my two cents.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> avatar, why did you sheep me so fast if you yhought I was scum?
> 
> @Cafe, Plausible but a stretch. It would be an empty meaningless statements. The way I was taught to interpret, you give every sentence meaning unless impossible.




Yeah, well that gets me in trouble at times, because then I end up making too much out of nothing and start wifoming


----------



## Wolfsister77

If Shaitra flips Rebel I'll be re-looking at a few people because right now I have that nagging feeling I had at the end of game 5 where I am missing something. Everyone will be back under the microscope as far as I'm concerned. Except for obvtown Wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If Shaitra is scum, then that makes the rest of the game much easier. I still think she is BTW but we'll see. These last several pages of posts-reactions to her lynch-will be very helpful regardless. Her flip will be useful.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Not sure if anyone Wake so he can know there was a lynch.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> If Shaitra flips Rebel I'll be re-looking at a few people because right now I have that nagging feeling I had at the end of game 5 where I am missing something. Everyone will be back under the microscope as far as I'm concerned. Except for obvtown Wolf.


 
I demand you investigate mod error. [/joke]


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> avatar, why did you sheep me so fast if you yhought I was scum?
> 
> @Cafe, Plausible but a stretch. It would be an empty meaningless statements. The way I was taught to interpret, you give every sentence meaning unless impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well that gets me in trouble at times, because then I end up making too much out of nothing and start wifoming
Click to expand...


Wifoming is where you get into trouble.

If a player uses words to say nothing, then you have to look at all of their posts in that light. That is draining.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> avatar, why did you sheep me so fast if you yhought I was scum?
> 
> @Cafe, Plausible but a stretch. It would be an empty meaningless statements. The way I was taught to interpret, you give every sentence meaning unless impossible.


 
first, I didn't sheep you. When I voted your vote had not popped on my feed yet. I noticed it afterwards.

second, I still don't know if your scum. I said you are someone we should look at more closely. You could be the usurper for all I know.

while I found shaitra suspicious I didn't buy your reasoning. I think arden was making a good case for you and that we need to look at you.


----------



## ika

titus dont even try to sugarcoat you not scum reading me now....

you claimed to be upsuper to me based of the sk game. so unless if your trying WIFOM shit to me its what i think


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, I said I was doing my own Slayer's gambit so we'd hunt scum, what did you think I meant?

I haven't scumread you for the most part since oooh day 2 when you started trying. That's the big difference between your town and scum games. Scum you don't try at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> titus dont even try to sugarcoat you not scum reading me now....
> 
> you claimed to be upsuper to me based of the sk game. so unless if your trying WIFOM shit to me its what i think




SR claimed to be usurper for this game?


----------



## ScarletRage

@Cafe, I claimed I don't give a fuck if you think I'm the usurper as long as you hunt scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why is this game so damn addicting?  I usually don't act so damn obsessed over things like this except for my Caffeine addiction but this game........................................and not just game 6 but ALL mafia games I've played here. I even went over to the main site.

WTF? I've got a family, a FT job, and I don't have time for this yet here I am anyway. It's all Wake's fault.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> ika, I said I was doing my own Slayer's gambit so we'd hunt scum, what did you think I meant?
> 
> I haven't scumread you for the most part since oooh day 2 when you started trying. That's the big difference between your town and scum games. Scum you don't try at all.




I've been reading a game the two of you are playing right now. He reads totally different there and people are reading him as town and you as town, saying you (SR) are stubborn.  If you both are town there his game here looks nothing like the game I was reading last night. 

o/t

I read a different game with a hydra in it. Sounds like a crazy game, but cool.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @Cafe, I claimed I don't give a fuck if you think I'm the usurper as long as you hunt scum.




I saw that, I did not recall you claiming usurper. As I said above someone else is on my radar for that one if it's not Shai.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, it's always possible SR and Ika are both scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Cafe, We cannot talk about ongoing games so I'm not going to enquire which of the 5 or 6 ish games you are referring to. I have a guess, but RITP games are very different.

We have plenty of finished games.together. That would be something we can actually discuss.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Shaitra flips Rebel I'll be re-looking at a few people because right now I have that nagging feeling I had at the end of game 5 where I am missing something. Everyone will be back under the microscope as far as I'm concerned. Except for obvtown Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demand you investigate mod error. [/joke]
Click to expand...


I demand you investigate mod error. [/joke repeating with different context.]



★Arden said:


> Who was it who figured out my identity? Ika? If it was he should know I've been inactive everywhere.
> 
> I'm skimming on my phone right now. On page 62 the argument comes up that you should look at a guard's town reads to find the ruler. Given how easy this scum was to catch, I'd say that if you keep thinking like that scum is always going to be two steps ahead. FA was scummy, but not an idiot.
> 
> Earlier I thought Avatar was scummy for the "oh darn I knew it!!! oh well" tone he seemed to adopt in his first posts of the day that I noticed- it sounded very fake.  Right note however I'm leaning more toward the thought that Avatar's play isn't scummy, just very stodgy and incorrect.
> 
> "FA iffy if Aye is town or not Aye 100"
> 
> With the level of play I've seen, I think this is the right play today.
> 
> * Vote Aye *



I guessed Fonti...Tell me was I right?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, it's always possible SR and Ika are both scum.



We have only drawn scum together once. :S It's on sc2mafia if you want to look at that. You'll need to register for an account. It had anonymous accounts. Everyone thought Mathblade was me. LOL

We would have won flawlessly if not for the damn serial killer.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, it's always possible SR and Ika are both scum.




SurE it is, and they have played so much together they both know it ( e.g., one guard, one usurper or guard and ruler. Hummm and may be playing us, that would be a hoot.  All the while arguing about game play and whose played what more and when and how. Keeping us totally distracted. Anyway, I have not discounted anything. Shai flip will have me on one person if she flips ruler. I am pretty sure about that read too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think I know who you are talking about Cafe and I'll be interested to see your case when/if that occurs. 

I still don't know why I have such a strong desire to lynch SR. I didn't feel that way about her in the last game, LOL.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I know who you are talking about Cafe and I'll be interested to see your case when/if that occurs.
> 
> I still don't know why I have such a strong desire to lynch SR. I didn't feel that way about her in the last game, LOL.




Out of curiosity who do you think it is?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who you are talking about Cafe and I'll be interested to see your case when/if that occurs.
> 
> I still don't know why I have such a strong desire to lynch SR. I didn't feel that way about her in the last game, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity who do you think it is?
Click to expand...


Not 100% sure but I think you are talking about Mertex or maybe Aye. Close?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Close.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I know who you are talking about Cafe and I'll be interested to see your case when/if that occurs.
> 
> I still don't know why I have such a strong desire to lynch SR. I didn't feel that way about her in the last game, LOL.



If you'd knew what a Slayer's Gambit was, you'd see it differently.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @Cafe, We cannot talk about ongoing games so I'm not going to enquire which of the 5 or 6 ish games you are referring to. I have a guess, but RITP games are very different.
> 
> We have plenty of finished games.together. That would be something we can actually discuss.




Whoops my bad.   I suppose I was not asking for your input but more so just pointing it out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who you are talking about Cafe and I'll be interested to see your case when/if that occurs.
> 
> I still don't know why I have such a strong desire to lynch SR. I didn't feel that way about her in the last game, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd knew what a Slayer's Gambit was, you'd see it differently.
Click to expand...


You'll have to explain it to me post game. I've seen the definition of it but don't know how it applies here.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who you are talking about Cafe and I'll be interested to see your case when/if that occurs.
> 
> I still don't know why I have such a strong desire to lynch SR. I didn't feel that way about her in the last game, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd knew what a Slayer's Gambit was, you'd see it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to explain it to me post game. I've seen the definition of it but don't know how it applies here.
Click to expand...


I will be explaining it if I'm wagoned or when if the ruler flips. No need to wait until post game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think it's inevitable that both of those things are going to occur this game. You being wagoned and ruler flipping. There's just no help for it now. You got the mob riled up.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think it's inevitable that both of those things are going to occur this game. You being wagoned and ruler flipping. There's just no help for it now. You got the mob riled up.



I'm hoping the ruler flips first. If that happens, miswagoning me might be avoidable.


----------



## ika

slayers gambit is when you look deliberately scummy and try to get yourself wagoned. you then turn aournd and flail a bunch and yell everyone is scum on the wagon

CaféAuLait plz do not refrence ongoings, if you want to refrence completed games go right ahead


----------



## ika

basicly wolf has been the victim of slayers gambit all game tbh, it usually ends with a counter wagon being formed


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's inevitable that both of those things are going to occur this game. You being wagoned and ruler flipping. There's just no help for it now. You got the mob riled up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the ruler flips first. If that happens, miswagoning me might be avoidable.
Click to expand...


You're probably safe if Shaitra is ruler or scum. If not, well, I think you are probably next. It's unavoidable. I'm not so sure it would be a miswagon either. 

I sure do know what it feels like to be wagoned repeatedly though. That's a towntell for me.

Probably Avi too, LOL.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, I wanted the ruler flipped first so no one would be hunting the usurper before explaining that. The usurper is not as much of a threat without a dead ruler.

Wolf, the mafiascum wiki explains it. I said ika was town but never explained WHY he was town to try not to ruin his but not be dishonest about my reads.


----------



## Shaitra

I go to our other building for 2 hours and come back to being lynched.    Just as well as I am V/LA for the next 4 days.  Hubby and I are looking for our retirement home or land to build it on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> basicly wolf has been the victim of slayers gambit all game tbh, it usually ends with a counter wagon being formed



Exactly. I'm a running version of Slayer's Gambit and I am NOT doing it intentionally.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I go to our other building for 2 hours and come back to being lynched.    Just as well as I am V/LA for the next 4 days.  Hubby and I are looking for our retirement home or land to build it on.



Good luck!!

Our speciality at USMB is quicklynching. We do it better than anyone.


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> ika, I wanted the ruler flipped first *so no one would be hunting the usurper* before explaining that. The usurper is not as much of a threat without a dead ruler.



this is exactly the type of reasoning why i deem you upsurper. you are trying to dissuade people from hunting it. the reality is that upsuper is still scum and need to be lynched


----------



## MathBlade

ika said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ika, I wanted the ruler flipped first *so no one would be hunting the usurper* before explaining that. The usurper is not as much of a threat without a dead ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is exactly the type of reasoning why i deem you upsurper. you are trying to dissuade people from hunting it. the reality is that upsuper is still scum and need to be lynched
Click to expand...


Eventually yeah. But right now the Usurper has to work with us rebels to get shit done. Don't bite the hand that feeds til it's poisonous yo.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to our other building for 2 hours and come back to being lynched.    Just as well as I am V/LA for the next 4 days.  Hubby and I are looking for our retirement home or land to build it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Our speciality at USMB is quicklynching. We do it better than anyone.
Click to expand...


Yes, I unwittingly did that to Cafe in a previous game.  

Thanks for the well wishes.   We are super excited.


----------



## MathBlade

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to our other building for 2 hours and come back to being lynched.    Just as well as I am V/LA for the next 4 days.  Hubby and I are looking for our retirement home or land to build it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Our speciality at USMB is quicklynching. We do it better than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I unwittingly did that to Cafe in a previous game.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.   We are super excited.
Click to expand...


You'll hopefully find the perfect spot.  *smiles*


----------



## ika

MathBlade said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ika, I wanted the ruler flipped first *so no one would be hunting the usurper* before explaining that. The usurper is not as much of a threat without a dead ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is exactly the type of reasoning why i deem you upsurper. you are trying to dissuade people from hunting it. the reality is that upsuper is still scum and need to be lynched
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventually yeah. But right now the Usurper has to work with us rebels to get shit done. Don't bite the hand that feeds til it's poisonous yo.
Click to expand...


dont care, if shes upsurper she needs to go regardless. and shes not the hand that feeds me, i would say its the other way around. isnt that right parker?


----------



## ScarletRage

Ika, you know as well as I do scum love hiding in hiding 3rd party hunting. If we catch the scums too early. Usurper is boned.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Something isn't right here. Way to much resistance and interference here for Shaitra to be town. I'm taking note of those doing it too. I have to go to a meeting for several hours but this might be the break we are looking for.



I told you.  Once we got a wagon going, if we happen to target the ruler, the two guards were going to resist, the only problem is we have more than two resisting.  Cafe hasn't voted for her yet, either.  I'm pretty sure that Shaitra is the ruler.  Nobody knows who the two guards are, not even the KIng or usurper, so the fact that so many are waffling on Shaitra tells me we are on the right track, and if only 3 of our remaining townies can agree to take a chance, we can get rid of the ruler and the two guards, leaving us enough people to try and figure out who the Usurper is.

I'm leaving my vote on Shaitra.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something isn't right here. Way to much resistance and interference here for Shaitra to be town. I'm taking note of those doing it too. I have to go to a meeting for several hours but this might be the break we are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you.  Once we got a wagon going, if we happen to target the ruler, the two guards were going to resist, the only problem is we have more than two resisting.  Cafe hasn't voted for her yet, either.  I'm pretty sure that Shaitra is the ruler.  Nobody knows who the two guards are, not even the KIng or usurper, so the fact that so many are waffling on Shaitra tells me we are on the right track, and if only 3 of our remaining townies can agree to take a chance, we can get rid of the ruler and the two guards, leaving us enough people to try and figure out who the Usurper is.
> 
> I'm leaving my vote on Shaitra.
Click to expand...


LOL, Shaitra was lynched.


----------



## Mertex

Damn, I've been busy this morning, come back to the thread and see a bunch of people giving reasons for not voting Shaitra, and I though WTF....we're going to have to find more info to convince the other Townies.....then a few posts later, after I posted my response I noticed she's already hanging from the gallows! 

If Shaitra flips town, which I doubt, there were way too many telltale signs, I'm going to have to reevaluate my entire list.  This game is too hard!


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ika, I wanted the ruler flipped first *so no one would be hunting the usurper* before explaining that. The usurper is not as much of a threat without a dead ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is exactly the type of reasoning why i deem you upsurper. you are trying to dissuade people from hunting it. the reality is that upsuper is still scum and need to be lynched
Click to expand...


I agree the Usurper needs to be lynched. It's easier if we get scum lynched right away and bone the usurper. Who really thinks the usurper can get through four to five townies? No one. Given the usurper's attitudes, they will probably flip the scum radar and get lynched. There's no need to explicitly hunt for them when we can bone them by just catching scum.

The scum then cannot say "look I'm scumhunting" while every post is about a usurper.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Damn, I've been busy this morning, come back to the thread and see a bunch of people giving reasons for not voting Shaitra, and I though WTF....we're going to have to find more info to convince the other Townies.....then a few posts later, after I posted my response I noticed she's already hanging from the gallows!
> 
> If Shaitra flips town, which I doubt, there were way too many telltale signs, I'm going to have to reevaluate my entire list.  This game is too hard!



Rebels in the Palace is much harder because scum do not know each other. I'm thinking of doing resistance next time. No one dies in resistance.


----------



## ika

ewwww resistance.

but thats besides the point titus, you are defending upsuper when its still the same thing: its a scum. lynching it now vs later will not change any outcome and your hardon for it is showing


----------



## ScarletRage

Actually, that's where you are wrong. Lynching the usurper before the ruler hurts us. The ruler flipping eliminates the rest of the scumteam. The Usurper wants to lynch the scumteam. As long as the scums are alive, the Usurper is an ally.

By taking a shot at the Usurper, we totally fuck ourselves over if there are too many groupscum in the game.


----------



## ika

and you know full well titus i have a huge thing for neutral hunting. scum hunting anyone can do, neutral hunting is a joy


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where he contradicted anything.
> 
> and since you can't use the "he didn't give a reason for his vote" argument since it's been debunked do you still think I'm scum and if so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been debunked at all. Where has it been debunked?
> 
> And I see plenty of contradictions in what he has said today and pointed them out. He can explain them or not as he sees fit.
> 
> I'll explain my scumread on you when I have time to pull quotes. Remember I am not voting for you at this time. But thank you for participating more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where has it been debunked? I don't know. Maybe it's the multiple people who have told you I gave my reasons for ika day one. And where you admitted you weren't paying attention.
> 
> and once we get the ruler you can be damn right I'll be prosecuting the remaining guards to the full extent of the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once we get the ruler, the remaining guards will die which you would know if you were paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And unless we have the usurper out by then as well, that role will still be a threat to us*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Right so the usurper is unlikely to take a swing at the ruler. They will townside on guards and scumside on the ruler.
> 
> Predicting what the usurper will do is easy enough. Count the bodies*.
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this whopper? If anyone has doubts as to MathBlade's alignment, this quote should put them to rest.
> 
> *In this game, scum absolutely has to scum hunt. Even the ruler, who had to find the usurper.*
> 
> That Math is using such blatantly terribad logic to attack me illustrates her desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I would disagree on the ruler needing to find the usurper. Sure it might help, but the usurper is just another town body to the ruler most likely. One that would act a little stupid.*
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote someone new.
> 
> *VOTE: grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because? Not that I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma? I have no read on her except she was TSO! who was not playing. The thing that could suck is TSO was the King and could not or did not play, thereby throwing the whole game. I was looking for some pattern where player seemed to defend another player even if not stating such, thus my  vote for FA  as of now. I suppose its possible for a usurper role for Grandma,  but I've got my eye on someone else for that slot for the time being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I would think that the Usurper would vote for anyone since his objective is to kill the king, guards and town (at least all but one).....since Grandma has only voted once and TSO only voted once, it doesn't seem likely to me that she would be the Usurper. * I'm also thinking of someone else for that role but I don't have enough info yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I wouldn't think the Usurper would vote for anyone (well unless I'm wrong and ika is because that's his town strategy). That might as well be hanging a neon sign*.
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> Wolf did not say you were proven town. *Wolf's logic is faulty in assumung the usurper is off the wagon. The usurper should want a guard lynch imo.*
> 
> *The usurper wants anyone but him so I would suspect the L minus 1 voter.*
> 
> For scum, I would look at anyone who FA said was too dumb to scum.
> 
> I feel comfortable taking Wolf off the table if FAflips scum.





ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *First, excessive suggestion I am the usurper. Theallegation makes no sense. Why would a usurper hate two competing wagons and vote neither? The more logical (but still incorrect) assumption is scum with FA. Not all people who defend scum are scum here but I am surprised that wasskipped.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm not thinking you might be a guard? Or the usurper? You could be either as far as I'm concerned. I certainly don't trust you for shit this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if you trust me. I care if we lynch scum.
> 
> *It's one thing to say I could be. It's another to see 3-4 players post that with zero discussion of guard SR. *That's what is off.
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  *The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why all the focus on the usurper?*
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally caught up but I wanted to address something that I see everyone repeating.  You all think I proposed jumping on Avi when FA was at L-1 to preserve FA.  I had no idea he was a guard.  As I posted before, I wanted to put a second player at L-1 to see what Ika would do with that choice?  The way Ika has been playing makes me think he is either the usurper or the ruler.  I'm leaning more usurper though because all he cares about is hammering people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why all the focus on the usurper?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Scum is scum, usurper, guard, or ruler*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Inthis game, they are all anti-town but the usurper is a secondary threat. After the ruler dies (or all his guards do), they are even.
> 
> A player that neutral hunts near exclusively is a large scum indicator. Doubly so when the neutral cannot kill and has to townside early.*
> 
> [To be clear, Wolf falling for my Slayer's gambit and continuing to scumhunt does not fall into this category].
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titus *you knwo that is facutalyinccorect about your neutral, you had another game where you were jester and you thought i was the ohter.
> 
> your fixation on upsuper is intresting though, how come you seem so focused on it?*
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not. I eany us focused on scum. If ppl thonk I am usurper, I can run with that*.
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> ika,* I wanted the ruler flipped first so no one would be hunting the usurper before explaining that. The usurper is not as much of a threat without a dead ruler.*
> 
> Wolf, the mafiascum wiki explains it. I said ika was town but never explained WHY he was town to try not to ruin his but not be dishonest about my reads.





ScarletRage said:


> *Ika, you know as well as I do scum love hiding in hiding 3rd party hunting. If we catch the scums too early. Usurper is boned.*



Check out all these quotes. SR is quite focused on the usurper role and trying to keep it alive. 

This points to her very likely being the usurper. 

Not positive of that read by any means but no one else talks about it as much as she does. 

Just a note at this point.


----------



## ScarletRage

I also don't like giving scum any place to hide. Usurper hunting lets them hide.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hell, my above quotes don't even discuss this whole latest page of usurper discussion where SR is determined to keep the usurper alive, LOL.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I'm kinda the strategy expert and IC here. It's my JOB to weigh which roles should be lynched and when. If it's smart to keep the usurper alive, I'll say so even to my own detriment. I said you were town in Game 5, to my own detriment, and I was right.

Now, a little example to prove my point

7 alive
3 townies
3 scums
Usurper

Obviously, we would have to get rid of the usurper but lynching them there is scum victory automatically. That's the scenario I fear if we hunt the usurper which scum are all too glad to do.


If we catch the scums early,

we could get

7 townies
1 usurper
1 ruler

if we have high town body count, Usurper will have nowhere to hide. I've mentioned this before to Mertex I believe it was. Usurper won't want a fast ruler lynch due to the number of bodies they'd have to go through.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hell, my above quotes don't even discuss this whole latest page of usurper discussion where SR is determined to keep the usurper alive, LOL.



Wrong. I'm determined not to HUNT for the usurper. If it claims, we lynch it if we have bodies to spare.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, and of course usurper wants scum dead and will use the excuse of let's get them first and then get the usurper later to save her own hide. 

hmmmmmmm......................................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, my above quotes don't even discuss this whole latest page of usurper discussion where SR is determined to keep the usurper alive, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I'm determined not to HUNT for the usurper. If it claims, we lynch it if we have bodies to spare.
Click to expand...


BS-You are trying to save the usurper life. You wouldn't care if we lynched the usurper first if you were town. 

You are the usurper. Don't even try to lie your way out of it now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, my above quotes don't even discuss this whole latest page of usurper discussion where SR is determined to keep the usurper alive, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I'm determined not to HUNT for the usurper. If it claims, we lynch it if we have bodies to spare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS-You are trying to save the usurper life. You wouldn't care if we lynched the usurper first if you were town.
> 
> You are the usurper. Don't even try to lie your way out of it now.
Click to expand...


Again, you're not reading. I wouldn't mind if the usurper was lynched. I mind if we permit hunting of the usurper. Scum love to neutral hunt and pass it off as scumhunting. Neutral hunting gives ZERO information to work off of. Who would a neutral be associated with? No one. Scum love that. They can appear to do nothing, stay in their nice little blocks. Mislynch supposed usurperers and just coast to victory.


----------



## ScarletRage

I gtg. I will catch you later.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to our other building for 2 hours and come back to being lynched.    Just as well as I am V/LA for the next 4 days.  Hubby and I are looking for our retirement home or land to build it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Our speciality at USMB is quicklynching. We do it better than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I unwittingly did that to Cafe in a previous game.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.   We are super excited.
Click to expand...


Hope you find the perfect spot Shaitra.


----------



## ika

i think titus should stop the WIFOM


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, I read the explanation but there's just too much WIFOM and trying to keep the usurper alive longer. We are not necessarily going to get to the scenario she describes. It's a what if.............if she's the usurper, and it looks likely, she goes next. No other explanation is necessary. Scum is scum. They all have to die. When it happens does not matter. It just has to happen. I could explain several scenarios where killing the usurper now will help town. She just shared one where it would to try to dissuade us from killing the usurper. She's showed her hand. We'll see Shaitra's flip but as far as I'm concerned, SR is next.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I've been busy this morning, come back to the thread and see a bunch of people giving reasons for not voting Shaitra, and I though WTF....we're going to have to find more info to convince the other Townies.....then a few posts later, after I posted my response I noticed she's already hanging from the gallows!
> 
> If Shaitra flips town, which I doubt, there were way too many telltale signs, I'm going to have to reevaluate my entire list.  This game is too hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels in the Palace is much harder because scum do not know each other. I'm thinking of doing resistance next time. No one dies in resistance.
Click to expand...


What?  What's the point of the game if no one dies?   Scum do not know each other in this game either, just the guards know who the King is....that's why I think it's so hard, they (Scum) don't know who to support or who to lynch.  The Usurper in this game will probably be just a hunch that everyone has on the the same person....depending on how Shaitra flips, I may have to reorganize my reads.


----------



## ika

titus is refering to this:

The Resistance Board Game BoardGameGeek

just put it into fourm format


----------



## ScarletRage

It's not wifom to have an unpopular opinion. Bah. I guess y'all are hellbent on being stupid again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

If Shai does flip ruler and Arden was a guard,   VC 3.2 on the FA lynch and the votes for Avatar as opposed to FA, may tell us the last guard- as we wait and wonder.  Are they all sitting in a pretty little row? 


_

_
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra_
*AyeCantSeeYou (0):
CafeAuLait (0):
FA_Q2 (LYNCH): *_CafeAuLait, Josh_B, Wolfsister77, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, ika_
*Grandma (0):
ika (0):
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (2): *_ScarletRage, Mathblade_
*Mertex (0):
ScarletRage (0):
Shaitra (0):
Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0):*


*~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/11/14, @10PM Central.

_Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 85 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum_
_
_

_
_


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wrong link to VC:

Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 57 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, my above quotes don't even discuss this whole latest page of usurper discussion where SR is determined to keep the usurper alive, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I'm determined not to HUNT for the usurper. If it claims, we lynch it if we have bodies to spare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS-You are trying to save the usurper life. You wouldn't care if we lynched the usurper first if you were town.
> 
> You are the usurper. Don't even try to lie your way out of it now.
Click to expand...


If you look at the VC of the lynches, Rosie, House and Shai. it does not support SR being usurper IMO. IMO the usurper would want to vote everyone out. SR only voted Rosie. Unless she is a pro at hiding her tracks, I would suggest it is someone else. Like Aye perhaps, or someone on every lynch. Just my two cents.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Your first link worked, the second one didn't.

About the usurper, SR seems obsessed with keeping the usurper alive. ika knows her, he finds that suspicious for usurper also. I quoted several times where she seemed defensive of the usurper. She's trying to WIFOM her way out of it. I've had a bad feeling about her for awhile.

I will be listening to a case on anyone else for that role or guard or ruler, depending on Shaitra's flip, so this is not set in stone. I'll listen to other views. This is just my feeling on it.

That said, it's hubbies b-day tonight so we are going out and I likely won't be on much the rest of the day.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Your first link worked, the second one didn't.
> 
> About the usurper, SR seems obsessed with keeping the usurper alive. ika knows her, he finds that suspicious for usurper also. I quoted several times where she seemed defensive of the usurper. She's trying to WIFOM her way out of it. I've had a bad feeling about her for awhile.
> 
> I will be listening to a case on anyone else for that role or guard or ruler, depending on Shaitra's flip, so this is not set in stone. I'll listen to other views. This is just my feeling on it.
> 
> That said, it's hubbies b-day tonight so we are going out and I likely won't be on much the rest of the day.




Strange, second link takes me straight to post 1690. Wake's VC. Weird. I realize IKA knows her. I understand this assessment. BUT Math swore she was scum last game, and she knows her too, and another main site poster did the same and swore she was scum. Almost every main site player does the same here. I am not discounting the possibility, but going by the VCA and her outspokenness ( as she usually is) I don't peg her as usurper because of the VC's.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and have a great time tonight Wolfsister.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> If Shai does flip ruler and Arden was a guard,   VC 3.2 on the FA lynch and the votes for Avatar as opposed to FA, may tell us the last guard- as we wait and wonder.  Are they all sitting in a pretty little row?
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> *★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra_
> *AyeCantSeeYou (0):
> CafeAuLait (0):
> FA_Q2 (LYNCH): *_CafeAuLait, Josh_B, Wolfsister77, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, ika_
> *Grandma (0):
> ika (0):
> Josh_B (0):
> Mathblade (2): *_ScarletRage, Mathblade_
> *Mertex (0):
> ScarletRage (0):
> Shaitra (0):
> Wolfsister77 (0):*
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> 
> *~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 10/11/14, @10PM Central.
> 
> _Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 85 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> _


 
if shiatra was the ruler the other guards are killed with her.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Shai does flip ruler and Arden was a guard,   VC 3.2 on the FA lynch and the votes for Avatar as opposed to FA, may tell us the last guard- as we wait and wonder.  Are they all sitting in a pretty little row?
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> *★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra_
> *AyeCantSeeYou (0):
> CafeAuLait (0):
> FA_Q2 (LYNCH): *_CafeAuLait, Josh_B, Wolfsister77, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, ika_
> *Grandma (0):
> ika (0):
> Josh_B (0):
> Mathblade (2): *_ScarletRage, Mathblade_
> *Mertex (0):
> ScarletRage (0):
> Shaitra (0):
> Wolfsister77 (0):*
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> 
> *~* With 13 players, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 10/11/14, @10PM Central.
> 
> _Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 85 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if shiatra was the ruler the other guards are killed with her.
Click to expand...



Yes, I know. I was just wondering if all of them were on your VC above when we lynched FA. In a pretty little row and even if she will be killed, if Grandma may be the unknown last guard possibly?

*Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra 

_


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar4321 said:


> *vote* *shaitra*
> 
> she's acting odd and I want to see where this goes.



made the same comment about FA


----------



## Josh_B

★Arden said:


> 3 votes that caused a lynch in less than 5 minutes. _For fuck's sake.
> _
> Whether I'm wrong or not about Shaitra being town, looking at SR as scum here, followed by Aye. I still think Avatar is town- like Wolf and ika, he seems to be putting himself out there too much to be scum.



Actually no.  Avatar should be viewed as confscum at this point.


----------



## Wake

*Wow. I need to catch up. Reading through now.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 votes that caused a lynch in less than 5 minutes. _For fuck's sake.
> _
> Whether I'm wrong or not about Shaitra being town, looking at SR as scum here, followed by Aye. I still think Avatar is town- like Wolf and ika, he seems to be putting himself out there too much to be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.  Avatar should be viewed as confscum at this point.
Click to expand...


Why? Explain after flip please as Wake is here now.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.1*​
*★Arden (0): 
Avatar4321 (1):*_ ika_
*AyeCantSeeYou (0): 
CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (0):
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_Josh_B_
*Mertex (0): 
ScarletRage (1): *_★Arden_
*Shaitra (LYNCH):*_ Mathblade, Grandma, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (2): *_CafeAuLait, Shaitra_


*~* With 12 players alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/14/14, @9PM Central.
~ Note to Self: Never drink two pots of coffee the day before an important interview.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1​


----------



## Wake

​*One of the more gentle and innocuous members of the Town, Shaitra found herself beset by the raging mob. Cornered, she feared the worst. Would she be catapulted, tarred, feathered, and screaming like House? Or would she get beat up by the more frightful members of the Town? OH NO, something FAR more sinister lurked in this unfortunate woman's future. She was put in charge of caretaking for Verena, the meanest, oldest, and craftiest senior in the village. No one else wants that job, and for good reason. 

Shaitra, Loyal Guard, got a brand new job to grouse about and has subsequently left the game.  *




*





It is now Day 5.

With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!

Deadline expires 10/16/14, @9PM.*​


----------



## CaféAuLait

Hummm, not the ruler. But still scum.


----------



## ika

i want the hammer on titus.

the thing compared to me vs mathblade is i have 3 sites as well as probally over a dozen games against titus and shes is alwyas ver self concous of her role


----------



## ika

im also heading back to wrok soon so theres that


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ha!!

We got another guard. Sweet!!

Way to go town. We are getting good at this.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> In a pretty little row and even if she will be killed, if Grandma may be the unknown last guard possibly?
> 
> *Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra
> _



Nope, I'm Town/Rebel. In fact the reason I pulled away from Avi as Scum is that vote count right there. It gave me a very bad vibe.


----------



## Avatar4321

two guards down one to go. And one to rule them all


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Mathblade*


SR, your read on IKA is town?

I find this strange dynamic between the two of you, he accuses you and you read him as town. I am wondering if this is not some ploy to confuse us, and lynch you, all the while you seem to keep firm towning IKA? Just a thought here.


----------



## Grandma

First, good luck on the retirement home, Shaitra, and happy b-day to your hubs, Wolf.

Now. I was hoping Shaitra was the Ruler.I'm still looking at Josh and Aye, and Arden as well.

*vote: Josh*


----------



## Avatar4321

considering ive had at least two guards trying to lynch me, are you guys convinced that im not the ruler?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi-I don't think you are scum.

I think SR is the usurper.

I think Arden is suspect for objecting to the Shaitra lynch and so is Josh. 

So here we go as of right now-Arden, Josh, SR for the remaining 3 scum.


----------



## Grandma

By the way, thank you, FA, for the helpful clues!


----------



## Avatar4321

im going to think this one over before i make a vote. No need to rush things.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> considering ive had at least two guards trying to lynch me, are you guys convinced that im not the ruler?




I don't know Avi. Shai's vote was weird. She read you as town and FA as scum, then gave some BS explanation as to why she was voting you- to split the vote to see if IKA would hammer?!?!  She also jumped on your wlate and in a reserved manner


Avatar4321 said:


> considering ive had at least two guards trying to lynch me, are you guys convinced that im not the ruler?




I don't know Avi. Given mathblade wanting to split the vote by self voting as you were being wagoned and then Shai's reluctance to vote and then voting you late stating she wanted to split the vote to see if IKA would hammer -is just confusing as all get out to me. I wondered if it may not been a ploy to make you seem town and not leader. Please feel free to tell me my mistakes  in any logic you may see.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a pretty little row and even if she will be killed, if Grandma may be the unknown last guard possibly?
> 
> *Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm Town/Rebel. In fact the reason I pulled away from Avi as Scum is that vote count right there. It gave me a very bad vibe.
Click to expand...


Well, darn, Grandma. You were supposed to confess.


----------



## MathBlade

Hmmm I think I am getting good at this finding scum thing. I vote Shaitra >> Scum.

*Vote Scarlet Rage*

SR is scum IMO. She should be lynched.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I really hate this forum and the saved posts which disappeared on me and then I retyped it and the half written response it there and my retyped post.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Hmmm I think I am getting good at this finding scum thing. I vote Shaitra >> Scum.
> 
> *Vote Scarlet Rage*
> 
> SR is scum IMO. She should be lynched.




Can you give reasons Math? Your first reads on SR was the towniest town that ever towned.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: ScarletRage
*
For being obvusurper.

I'll look at Shaitra's posts for clues. If I find someone I think is guard or ruler, I'll switch.

FA and Shaitra were very scummy this game. With only 2 rebels down and 2 guards dead already, I'd say we are doing well. 8 against 3-scum better be running scared now. Especially since town has been so deadly to them once all the BS was out of the way this game and they can't kill us. Too bad for them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I'll get back to this tomorrow. 

Wolf is tipsy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: ScarletRage
> *
> For being obvusurper.
> 
> I'll look at Shaitra's posts for clues. If I find someone I think is guard or ruler, I'll switch.
> 
> FA and Shaitra were very scummy this game. With only 2 rebels down and 2 guards dead already, I'd say we are doing well. 8 against 3-scum better be running scared now. Especially since town has been so deadly to them once all the BS was out of the way this game and they can't kill us. Too bad for them.



Look at the VCs, I don't think she is usurper.  And I don't think she would sit there over and over saying hey we don't need to usurper hunt and draw even more attention to herself. I will go back and read again, but what does concern me is her townfirming IKS constantly while they bicker about game play, which is a bit distracting- not sure if this is some ploy or not.


----------



## Avatar4321

shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?

should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them?


----------



## ScarletRage

My read on ika is town.

The one thing people are usurper reading me for is my duty as an IC. Look at the results of my advice. Wagon two people and permit no usurper hunting.

Look at my wagon votes. I pushed plenty of things and I have been completely off some wagons. My strategies have been leading us to success. That would be wagon two people and no usurper hunting.

Yet some of you have zero interest in looking through flipped scum because you are convinced that the best town strategy is a lie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them?




The other thing too was Arden not wanting to lynch IKA either, I am going back to see who was on his wagon. However, she did want to lynch FA. So I am going back to see Shai's votes as well. I have read her, but there is not much to go on.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them?


*Mod: Is the ruler notified of who the guards are?*


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> ...
> should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them?



The Ruler doesn't know who the Guards are, so it's possible.


----------



## ScarletRage

We should see who FA and Shaitra townread early to possibly find the ruler.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77, why would I set up a situation where I would bone myself if people listened to me?


----------



## ScarletRage

Remember xmen ika, you have tunnelled me before and been wrong. You want me to solve the game again, well tough shit. I know the ideal strategies and trust in smart players this game rather than dumb town stuck on his RVS.


----------



## ScarletRage

There is one minor inconsistency ika, why would you expect me to help you with Slayers if scum?


----------



## MathBlade

SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.

In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.

Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge. 

Between that and her weird play she is scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

MathBlade said:


> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.


 
that's not knowledge anyone would have. Ruler doesn't know his/her guards


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.




I might consider this argument if it were the same type of Mafia games we had been playing prior.


Tell me *Math*, why did you self-vote on the FA lynch? I know other have asked you but you did not answer. Additionally, you did read your sister as town - When I think she was pushing this game play before you entered the game. I may have to double check that fact.

*SR *read a town game of IKA's and it is off from his usual active scum hunting, you are off some too. I can't figure if it is setup though. But IKA is really off from his town game.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.



The only knowledge shown here is yours.

*Vote: Mathblade*

Guards don't know each other, so arguendo even if I was a guard, I wouldn't know each group had one scum and one town.


----------



## Avatar4321

first read shaitra gave was me, wolf, and aye as town.

this was after she voted for Arden


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might consider this argument if it were the same type of Mafia games we had been playing prior.
> 
> 
> Tell me *Math*, why did you self-vote on the FA lynch? I know other have asked you but you did not answer. Additionally, you did read your sister as town - When I think she was pushing this game play before you entered the game. I may have to double check that fact.
> 
> *SR *read a town game of IKA's and it is off from his usual active scum hunting, you are off some too. I can't figure if it is setup though. But IKA is really off from his town game.
Click to expand...


I voted me because I was tired of people suggesting I was scum. Look at WHO was suggesting it. The guards we have lynched. I did it to hold off a flash lynch. It worked as the lynch did not switch.


----------



## MathBlade

We have gotten 2 guards. SR IMO is three. When I voted Shaitra during twilight I said she was scum. I am continuing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only knowledge shown here is yours.
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Guards don't know each other, so arguendo even if I was a guard, I wouldn't know each group had one scum and one town.
Click to expand...



Has Math played this set-up before *SR*? She would know you don't have this knowledge, yes? Not to mention I feel everyone knows this information is not known between scum partners. We are how many days into the game and she is pretending you would know this.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> We should see who FA and Shaitra townread early to possibly find the ruler.



See posts 1771 and 1773.

By PoE , FA's Ruler is among Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra.

We just crossed off Shaitra. I just voted for Josh.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only knowledge shown here is yours.
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Guards don't know each other, so arguendo even if I was a guard, I wouldn't know each group had one scum and one town.
Click to expand...


IMO you don't have to be told it is obvious from your choices. Either you have found out scum and were intentionally putting up a townie as the second lynch which is town derp or scum. You are too good at reading me and know I am town #sisterFail


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only knowledge shown here is yours.
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Guards don't know each other, so arguendo even if I was a guard, I wouldn't know each group had one scum and one town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has Math played this set-up before *SR*? She would know you don't have this knowledge, yes? Not to mention I feel everyone knows this information is not known between scum partners. We are how many days into the game and she is pretending you would know this.
Click to expand...


I have played a similar set up in real life. Not this setup on forum.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> first read shaitra gave was me, wolf, and aye as town.
> 
> this was after she voted for Arden



Oh, really? So FA and Shaitra both call Aye Town. 

*unvote
vote: AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only knowledge shown here is yours.
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Guards don't know each other, so arguendo even if I was a guard, I wouldn't know each group had one scum and one town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has Math played this set-up before *SR*? She would know you don't have this knowledge, yes? Not to mention I feel everyone knows this information is not known between scum partners. We are how many days into the game and she is pretending you would know this.
Click to expand...

SR I can't speak if she has played this setup before. She has played "a billion" (sarcastic) more games than I have.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I agree with lynching Ika, but don't want to cut the day short when we can ignore him and do more scum hunting.  We have a few days yet so let's talk about the other indications/clues we see so far.
> 
> My reason for being willing to lynch Ika is because I feel random lynching is not playing the game.  I want to win by uncovering the king and guards, not by pure luck.  Statistically it may ensure a win 60% of the time, but that also means that 40% of the time, scum win.


 
shaitra and FA were arguing against ika being lynched day 1. Though they both said they would lynch

FA suggested we look at the ika wagon for scum, yet neither of the scum we've found so far were on it.

I don't know if it means something, but it might


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might consider this argument if it were the same type of Mafia games we had been playing prior.
> 
> 
> Tell me *Math*, why did you self-vote on the FA lynch? I know other have asked you but you did not answer. Additionally, you did read your sister as town - When I think she was pushing this game play before you entered the game. I may have to double check that fact.
> 
> *SR *read a town game of IKA's and it is off from his usual active scum hunting, you are off some too. I can't figure if it is setup though. But IKA is really off from his town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted me because I was tired of people suggesting I was scum. Look at WHO was suggesting it. The guards we have lynched. I did it to hold off a flash lynch. It worked as the lynch did not switch.
Click to expand...


Hold off on a flashlynch of FA? No, that is not what you said, you said "fuck this" or some such thing, and then self voted because people said you were scum and you did so in a rather theatrical manner. You also declared this was a new play style for you since people call you "crazy" and you are "hyper"? You don't seem like a quitter at all. People are called scum all the time.

 Last game your reasoning for self-lynching came off a true and town when you offered to up yourself for lynch. This time, not at all. You looked like you were trying to split the vote even further. ( this leaves doubt for me as Avatar as scum BTW)


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.
> 
> While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.
> 
> Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.


 
adding scarlet and ika to shaitras town list. Scarlet is the most town shaitra has seen her?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with lynching Ika, but don't want to cut the day short when we can ignore him and do more scum hunting.  We have a few days yet so let's talk about the other indications/clues we see so far.
> 
> My reason for being willing to lynch Ika is because I feel random lynching is not playing the game.  I want to win by uncovering the king and guards, not by pure luck.  Statistically it may ensure a win 60% of the time, but that also means that 40% of the time, scum win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra and FA were arguing against ika being lynched day 1. Though they both said they would lynch
> 
> FA suggested we look at the ika wagon for scum, yet neither of the scum we've found so far were on it.
> 
> I don't know if it means something, but it might
Click to expand...


Interesting find Avatar.

As scum, did you ever state you would lynch someone to distance yourself? Seems like a tactic to me. Go read a town game of IKA's, this game is off IMO.

I get he came in and suggested the random lynching thing, then people thought he was scum, but* two* known scum, one of whom ( FA) was complaining about this setup of this game being two easy for townies to find our scum ( Wolf and FA discussed this) defending what others saw as scummy seems noteworthy, to me at least.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.
> 
> While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.
> 
> Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding scarlet and ika to shaitras town list. Scarlet is the most town shaitra has seen her?
Click to expand...


Yes, and Math segued off of that post ( to say SR was the towniest of townies)  or was it Shai echoing Math's assessment? I have to go back and read, this is from memory.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is scum because she is trying to control the game in a different manner.
> 
> In her town game she says X is scum and tunnels them.
> 
> Here she has been picking a group of people that has 1 scum 1 town IMO consistency. Showing a knowledge.
> 
> Between that and her weird play she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might consider this argument if it were the same type of Mafia games we had been playing prior.
> 
> 
> Tell me *Math*, why did you self-vote on the FA lynch? I know other have asked you but you did not answer. Additionally, you did read your sister as town - When I think she was pushing this game play before you entered the game. I may have to double check that fact.
> 
> *SR *read a town game of IKA's and it is off from his usual active scum hunting, you are off some too. I can't figure if it is setup though. But IKA is really off from his town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted me because I was tired of people suggesting I was scum. Look at WHO was suggesting it. The guards we have lynched. I did it to hold off a flash lynch. It worked as the lynch did not switch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold off on a flashlynch of FA? No, that is not what you said, you said "fuck this" or some such thing, and then self voted because people said you were scum and you did so in a rather theatrical manner. You also declared this was a new play style for you since people call you "crazy" and you are "hyper"? You don't seem like a quitter at all. People are called scum all the time.
> 
> Last game your reasoning for self-lynching came off a true and town when you offered to up yourself for lynch. This time, not at all. You looked like you were trying to split the vote even further. ( this leaves doubt for me as Avatar as scum BTW)
Click to expand...


I explained it. It was defensive to box scum in a corner. Either tunnel me or drop it. We have a mislynch go after SR once I am dead or drop it. Hint second option better.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.
> 
> While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.
> 
> Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding scarlet and ika to shaitras town list. Scarlet is the most town shaitra has seen her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Math segued off of that post ( to say SR was the towniest of townies)  or was it Shai echoing Math's assessment? I have to go back and read, this is from memory.
Click to expand...

Yes start of game I was thinking SR was town. Changed my mind during Shaitra's twilight and posted such.


----------



## ★Arden

*Vote AyeCan'tSeeYou*

I'm tired and wrong. I should learn to stick with my instincts.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> considering ive had at least two guards trying to lynch me, are you guys convinced that im not the ruler?




Not really.....they jumped on your wagon when FA's was well under way, but I'll have to re-check to see what I may have missed as soon as I have more time.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?



Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.

I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.

And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> first read shaitra gave was me, wolf, and aye as town.
> 
> this was after she voted for Arden



Certainly you didn't expect Shaitra to read you as Scum, did you?  Especially if you are the ruler.  FA also voted for you, so that is no indication that you are town, just that they both wanted to throw us off.


----------



## ScarletRage

I could see Avatar as ruler. Given the inaccurate perceprtion of me as usurper, I am surprised Shaitra was quicklynched. This suggests at least one of Aye/Avatar is scum. Wagoning against Avatar twice has got us two scum lynvhes. Plus we saw a lot of attempts to divert onto me when Shaitra and avatar were the choices.

What do you think of Mathblade Avatar team Mertex?


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.
> 
> While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.
> 
> Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding scarlet and ika to shaitras town list. Scarlet is the most town shaitra has seen her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Math segued off of that post ( to say SR was the towniest of townies)  or was it Shai echoing Math's assessment? I have to go back and read, this is from memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes start of game I was thinking SR was town. Changed my mind during Shaitra's twilight and posted such.
Click to expand...

So I helped scum get lynched and you scumread me for it for vague unclear reasons. Yeah that sounds rational...

What have you done lately....

Still looking


----------



## ika

titus your no ic here. this is another game of mafia quit using that as a shit exucse


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.
> 
> While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.
> 
> Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding scarlet and ika to shaitras town list. Scarlet is the most town shaitra has seen her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Math segued off of that post ( to say SR was the towniest of townies)  or was it Shai echoing Math's assessment? I have to go back and read, this is from memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes start of game I was thinking SR was town. Changed my mind during Shaitra's twilight and posted such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I helped scum get lynched and you scumread me for it for vague unclear reasons. Yeah that sounds rational...
> 
> What have you done lately....
> 
> Still looking
Click to expand...


Name the two scum and remove mislynch options.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So what are you guys suggesting now? That mathblade, Aye, and Avatar are the remaining 3? Or that Josh is one of them instead? Or that Ika is one of them? When obvusurper SR is right in front of us?

Fine, I'm going to go look at Shaitra's posts and see what I can find. I suggest we take more time with this next lynch as it could actually catch us the ruler. 

After doing such at awesome job (go town) of catching 2 guards in a row, we can afford to be picky or not. I'm going to also figure out who is not going to be in the list-people I think are town.

I guess we can let the usurper help us but I'll be watching her like a hawk. My vote is fine where it is for now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wow, Looking at Shaitra's posts and I'm amazed at how little she posted anything of substance.

Outside of the below reads list there is very little from her. She read Avi as both scum and town-could be a clue here. Suspicious of ika but did nothing with it-could be a clue or not. Townread-me, SR, Cafe, Math, Aye.
I believe Aye was strong townread by both Shaitra and FA-so this could be important.




Shaitra said:


> I know it appears I’m lurking, but I have no intention of getting in the drama.  And frankly, it makes it hard to read the game because there’s so many posts to skip.  I hope it will settle down soon.
> 
> My reads so far:
> 
> Town
> Wolf
> SR
> *Aye*
> Avi
> House
> 
> Null
> Arden
> Mertex
> Mathblade
> Josh_B
> TSO!
> MeBelle replacement
> 
> Scum
> Rosie
> Ika
> OldSchool
> FA_Q2



--------------------------------------

FA's reads again:



FA_Q2 said:


> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> *AyeCantSeeYou Town*
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much



OK, Well Aye was townread by both Shaitra and FA and I don't see anyone else they were both reading as town. It's more of a clue than anything else I can find so.........

*Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*


----------



## Wolfsister77

A couple other things bothering me:

FA said King-can't get this out of my mind. Would mean ruler is ika or Avi or Josh. 

SR's blatant buddying of ika-what does that mean?

Also, I'm not set on Aye. I am missing something as the other scum, ruler is less obvious to me.

Still set on SR being usurper or possibly a guard buddying up to town ika if he's town. I'm not getting town vibes from SR at all.

Starting to wonder about outside the box choices as guard, ruler-like Ika and Josh.

Avi is not off the hook completely either. 

I think I can take Cafe and Mertex off the table for now unless someone finds something I missed here.

Grandma is probably town too. I haven't seen anything suspicious yet but I'm not sure here either due to tso acting pretty scummy so I'll have to look at her again.

Everyone needs a new ISO when I have time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, Avi is not the ruler because Shaitra voted him and was willing to put him at L-1 to see what Ika would do when FA only needed one more vote. She wouldn't gamble with the ruler like that. He could be the remaining guard or he's town.


----------



## ★Arden

Aye isn't scum because they both townread him. Aye is scum because of Shaitra's lax townread and FA's inability to come up with a stance on them before settling on a townread.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> titus your no ic here. this is another game of mafia quit using that as a shit exucse


That is the role Wake asked me to fill here. As such, I am required to be honest about strategy even to my detriment. Look back at my first post.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with wolfie that this is the most town that SR has appeared to me.  Aye, Avi, and Wolfie appear to be rebels.
> 
> While I don't like his idea that we should just random vote, Ika is striking me as rebel.
> 
> Everyone else I'm still working on to get a read on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding scarlet and ika to shaitras town list. Scarlet is the most town shaitra has seen her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Math segued off of that post ( to say SR was the towniest of townies)  or was it Shai echoing Math's assessment? I have to go back and read, this is from memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes start of game I was thinking SR was town. Changed my mind during Shaitra's twilight and posted such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I helped scum get lynched and you scumread me for it for vague unclear reasons. Yeah that sounds rational...
> 
> What have you done lately....
> 
> Still looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the two scum and remove mislynch options.
Click to expand...


I am discussing who I think is scum with Mertex. Thanks for saying I removed mislynch options.


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
Click to expand...


I think this is retarded. two guards pushed Avatar closer to a lynch. Avatar can be a guard, but not the ruler.


----------



## ScarletRage

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus your no ic here. this is another game of mafia quit using that as a shit exucse
> 
> 
> 
> That is the role Wake asked me to fill here. As such, I am required to be honest about strategy even to my detriment. Look back at my first post.
Click to expand...

Clarifying, first post in first game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ika-I'll back SR on that one. Wake asked her to IC here and she has been filling that role since she started playing here.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is retarded. two guards pushed Avatar closer to a lynch. Avatar can be a guard, but not the ruler.
Click to expand...

Wrong. I don't see how Shaitra and FA pushed avatar closer. When they were wagoned FA gave up and Shaitra bangwagoned on the SR is usurper bullshit.

Neither really argued for Avatar as scum which makes sense if he's ruler.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is retarded. two guards pushed Avatar closer to a lynch. Avatar can be a guard, but not the ruler.
Click to expand...


I agree that Avi is not the ruler. He's guard or town.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade, who do you think is scum?

Wolfsister77, Avatar ruler? Yes no why?


----------



## MathBlade

You hence my vote.

Going to SF today. Limited Availabilty hence quick phone post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is retarded. two guards pushed Avatar closer to a lynch. Avatar can be a guard, but not the ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I don't see how Shaitra and FA pushed avatar closer. When they were wagoned FA gave up and Shaitra bangwagoned on the SR is usurper bullshit.
> 
> Neither really argued for Avatar as scum which makes sense if he's ruler.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Shaitra voted Avi and was willing to put him at L-1 to see what ika would do when FA was already at L-1. There is very little chance of Avi being ruler. He could be a guard or he's town.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77, Would your attitude change if you knew ika always tunnelled me if I doubted my townread on him ever? Given he'd tinnel me and make a mislynch rather than let me help us, does my play make sense?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77, Avatar ruler? Yes no why?



No, I've explained twice in thread. He's not the ruler.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> You hence my vote.
> 
> Going to SF today. Limited Availabilty hence quick phone post.


There are two scum Math besides usurper (you).


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77, Would your attitude change if you knew ika always tunnelled me if I doubted my townread on him ever? Given he'd tinnel me and make a mislynch rather than let me help us, does my play make sense?



Anytime I see blatant buddying. It is either scum doing it like House did to me in game 5 or possible 2 townies townblocking like my buddying of House in this game. Since I don't see town SR, I'm going with the scum buddying town for now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, Avatar ruler? Yes no why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've explained twice in thread. He's not the ruler.
Click to expand...

Got ninjaed by that last explaination. I see that's terrible reason for him to be ruler. He isn't.


----------



## Josh_B

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is retarded. two guards pushed Avatar closer to a lynch. Avatar can be a guard, but not the ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I don't see how Shaitra and FA pushed avatar closer. When they were wagoned FA gave up and Shaitra bangwagoned on the SR is usurper bullshit.
> 
> Neither really argued for Avatar as scum which makes sense if he's ruler.
Click to expand...


But they voted for him, and it appeared that they has serious expectations for him to be lynched.


----------



## Josh_B

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.
Click to expand...


I think Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name. 

I'll be happy to vote there again.  
*VOTE: AYECantseeyou*


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, Would your attitude change if you knew ika always tunnelled me if I doubted my townread on him ever? Given he'd tinnel me and make a mislynch rather than let me help us, does my play make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you perceiving as buddying? Did you perceive I was buddying you game 5?
> 
> Aren't you forgetting I was the major reason for the ika wagon day 1?
> 
> Anytime I see blatant buddying. It is either scum doing it like House did to me in game 5 or possible 2 townies townblocking like my buddying of House in this game. Since I don't see town SR, I'm going with the scum buddying town for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name.
> 
> I'll be happy to vote there again.
> *VOTE: AYECantseeyou*
Click to expand...

*Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*

Pressure voting confirmed scum is usually a sign of scum screaming give me a reason to townread you buddy.


----------



## ScarletRage

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, Would your attitude change if you knew ika always tunnelled me if I doubted my townread on him ever? Given he'd tinnel me and make a mislynch rather than let me help us, does my play make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you perceiving as buddying? Did you perceive I was buddying you game 5?
> 
> Aren't you forgetting I was the major reason for the ika wagon day 1?
> 
> Anytime I see blatant buddying. It is either scum doing it like House did to me in game 5 or possible 2 townies townblocking like my buddying of House in this game. Since I don't see town SR, I'm going with the scum buddying town for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My response is in quotebox. First two parapgraphs. Damn phone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I did not perceive you as buddying me in game 5. You were confirmed town to me. I considered you town most of the game. I was town so at the end, I considering you, myself and Cafe a townblock. I erroneously included House in that for far too long. 

Anyway, I agree with the vote for Aye and I can see you helped us with Shaitra. I'm willing to change my mind on this. You most definitely appear to be buddying Ika but I could be reading too much into it. It would be great if I could let go of my scumread on you because that would help me figure out the rest of the scum in this game. So for now, I'm moving my attention elsewhere. 

**Right now Aye is at L-2. Fair warning here for those of you not wanting another quicklynch**


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm not scum at all, but whatever. Lynching me won't help town win at all. 

For the record, I don't have time to sit, read, and respond 24/7 like some of you seem to do. I'm working 60+ hours a week for 2 engineers with no days off.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77, didn't many people think you were buddying me because you thought I was confirmed town and we didn't move from each other?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Josh_B said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name.
> 
> I'll be happy to vote there again.
> *VOTE: AYECantseeyou*
Click to expand...


Where is that post calling out guards by name? If you think I know who they are, you are wrong.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77, didn't many people think you were buddying me because you thought I was confirmed town and we didn't move from each other?



Yes, I was accused of it because no one saw me as confirmed town. House was especially distraught because I wouldn't consider you as scum. But I'm not sure how that applies here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name.
> 
> I'll be happy to vote there again.
> *VOTE: AYECantseeyou*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*
> 
> Pressure voting confirmed scum is usually a sign of scum screaming give me a reason to townread you buddy.
Click to expand...


Who are the confirmed scum now?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Arden, why were you so upset when we lynched Shaitra? She was scum, which many of us recognized from her posts.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so! 

Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Arden*


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
Click to expand...

 
I ask a question about shaitra going after you and you get defensive. Maybe there is something to you being the ruler.

*vote mertex*


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, didn't many people think you were buddying me because you thought I was confirmed town and we didn't move from each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was accused of it because no one saw me as confirmed town. House was especially distraught because I wouldn't consider you as scum. But I'm not sure how that applies here.
Click to expand...

I am saying I am where you were Game 5. No one sees me as the town I am. So people are accusing me of buddying ika just like people accused you of buddying.

A lot of reasoning here is circular and presupposes the answer to justify it.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name.
> 
> I'll be happy to vote there again.
> *VOTE: AYECantseeyou*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*
> 
> Pressure voting confirmed scum is usually a sign of scum screaming give me a reason to townread you buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are the confirmed scum now?
Click to expand...



FA and Shaitra. They flipped. Aye tried to pressure them yo give content and implied he'd townread them if they did.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.


Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?

And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?

Should we counter with an SR wagon?

Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Cafe-V/LA until Sunday evening.

Mertex-V/LA until Monday.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, didn't many people think you were buddying me because you thought I was confirmed town and we didn't move from each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was accused of it because no one saw me as confirmed town. House was especially distraught because I wouldn't consider you as scum. But I'm not sure how that applies here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying I am where you were Game 5. No one sees me as the town I am. So people are accusing me of buddying ika just like people accused you of buddying.
> 
> A lot of reasoning here is circular and presupposes the answer to justify it.
Click to expand...


So, since you are in the predicament I was in game 5, I should see you as town now instead of scum trying to appease me?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
Click to expand...


You and Josh both sheeped votes on Aye. I sheep votes all the time as town and rarely if ever as scum. I sheep when it is a vote on a scumread of mine or someone convinces me. I'm a major sheeper as town.


ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
Click to expand...


That would be you and Josh then on the Aye wagon sheeping.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?
> 
> And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?
> 
> Should we counter with an SR wagon?
> 
> Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?



Yes. That's what I am saying and what I feel he is saying. Aye wouldn't have 100% certainty that Shaitra and FA are scum, but when scum pick up on signs, they could logically think those two were scum. Aye wanted scummy people generally to appear town and town to appear scummy.

I'm not wanting you to townread me Wolf. I am wanting you to be open to the possibility I'm not the usurper and hunt scum. If we keep on this pure scumhunting path, we should keep having the same results. After all, doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result is insanity. So if we do the same thing over and over (ignore usurper until ruler dead) we should get the same results, scum lynched.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?
> 
> And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?
> 
> Should we counter with an SR wagon?
> 
> Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?


 
her reaction of course. I posed a question whether shaitra might have been accusing mertex as being the leader since she wanted to immunize her ruler and mertex flips out and starts accusing me of being the ruler.

plus we all know she has been playing differently this game


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Josh both sheeped votes on Aye. I sheep votes all the time as town and rarely if ever as scum. I sheep when it is a vote on a scumread of mine or someone convinces me. I'm a major sheeper as town.
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be you and Josh then on the Aye wagon sheeping.
Click to expand...


Josh would look less like scum. Just because someone is a second or third vote doesn't mean they are sheeping. Sheeps vote with no explanation whatsoever. Josh included unique reasoning which I expanded upon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Did n


ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?
> 
> And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?
> 
> Should we counter with an SR wagon?
> 
> Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That's what I am saying and what I feel he is saying. Aye wouldn't have 100% certainty that Shaitra and FA are scum, but when scum pick up on signs, they could logically think those two were scum. Aye wanted scummy people generally to appear town and town to appear scummy.
> 
> I'm not wanting you to townread me Wolf. I am wanting you to be open to the possibility I'm not the usurper and hunt scum. If we keep on this pure scumhunting path, we should keep having the same results. After all, doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result is insanity. So if we do the same thing over and over (ignore usurper until ruler dead) we should get the same results, scum lynched.
Click to expand...


OK, This is logic I can understand and accept.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Josh both sheeped votes on Aye. I sheep votes all the time as town and rarely if ever as scum. I sheep when it is a vote on a scumread of mine or someone convinces me. I'm a major sheeper as town.
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be you and Josh then on the Aye wagon sheeping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josh would look less like scum. Just because someone is a second or third vote doesn't mean they are sheeping. Sheeps vote with no explanation whatsoever. Josh included unique reasoning which I expanded upon.
Click to expand...


This also makes a lot of sense to me as well.


----------



## ika

what im saysying titus is that its bad habit and bad manners to use that "IC" defense as a thing.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?
> 
> And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?
> 
> Should we counter with an SR wagon?
> 
> Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her reaction of course. I posed a question whether shaitra might have been accusing mertex as being the leader since she wanted to immunize her ruler and mertex flips out and starts accusing me of being the ruler.
> 
> plus we all know she has been playing differently this game
Click to expand...


This skips the obvious. Why would Shaitra argue her ruler (Mertex) was the ruler? That's very remote. Some teams can be eliminated in that regard due to the opposition being too forceful and this group not likely knowing White Flag.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> what im saysying titus is that its bad habit and bad manners to use that "IC" defense as a thing.



What is bad habit here ika? This post is incomprehensible.

You know damn well as scum I'll throw out the recommended action once or twice and then let town be stupid. Here this is the opposite. There are at least 2 other anti-town if you are right (which you aren't). Why have you ceased scumhunting entirely but just saying Titus is bad over and over?

By the way, Titus was taken as a username. So yeah... can't change.


----------



## ika

the fact your trying to use "im an IC" as a defense on being obvious upsuper and discurouge its lynch.

we already established that upsuprer is scum regardless, so the fact you are saying its not is either:

A) you being it and wanting ti to live
B) not knwonig proper play

if it was an sk we could argue about leashing it but it is scum and needs to be lycnhed


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, you know I use scum as a usual reference to group scum. Usurper is third party.

I don't want usurper to live. The best play is to hunt the ruler. Get them dead, and then make it impossible for usurper. There is no killer. No leashing. My plan has netted us two scum. Your plan got us town lynched. Maybe, you can just realize I do know a thing or two about how to win.


----------



## ika

maybe you can realize its more of your plan and that wolf has been the once stinging up lynches.

my plan involved no talking and no dicussion. so no


----------



## ScarletRage

Your plan was to lynch randomly, we lynched randomly with no focus the first couple days. Wolf has been picking which players to lynch. This game relies a lot on emotional consistency, which is my weaker point. I can perceive strategy quite well and start eliminating players as rebels and guards. I know what we SHOULD be doing and push it. Using townreads to help narrow down the pool is acceptable and good play.


----------



## ika

1 lynch was a policy lynch
2nd lynch was another policly liek lycnh

so its not what i planned, dont try me titus


----------



## ScarletRage

So what are you planning now? You keep saying I suck and tunnelling me. What else you got? I'll try you because you can't do any worse than just tunnell lurk me all game.

Who do you think is ruler?
Last guard?
Usurper?

Here's a hint, I cannot be all three. Include reasons for each.


----------



## ScarletRage

Cat got your tongue ika?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Lynching me won't help town win at all.



Serious question to whoever. Would this be considered a scum or towntell or null?

I've used it as both alignments but I'm just curious here.

Lining up lynches is not exactly what I am doing Ika but I can see how it would look like that. I've done similar play as town before. Particularly endgame using PoE. I guess I don't waste time as town trying to look town and I should work on that for future games. 

On a side note Ika-SR's last few posts are very, very town looking to me. I'm thinking she'd town. She still could be the usurper because I have zero experience with thirds parties. But I just don't think she's guard or ruler.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
Click to expand...


I don't completely agree with you. Scum would have hammered by now if they weren't already voting.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?
> 
> And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?
> 
> Should we counter with an SR wagon?
> 
> Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her reaction of course. I posed a question whether shaitra might have been accusing mertex as being the leader since she wanted to immunize her ruler and mertex flips out and starts accusing me of being the ruler.
> 
> plus we all know she has been playing differently this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This skips the obvious. Why would Shaitra argue her ruler (Mertex) was the ruler? That's very remote. Some teams can be eliminated in that regard due to the opposition being too forceful and this group not likely knowing White Flag.
Click to expand...

 

because she was about to flip scum and figured mertex would not be suspicious since her guard went after her.

however  I don't know how FA related to mertex. I'm going to rethink this a bit

*unvote*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> FA and Shaitra. They flipped. Aye tried to pressure them yo give content and implied he'd townread them if they did.



I never said I would town read anyone that posts. You are flat out lying. I asked questions to those that seemed to be lurking in the game, including to ika and Arden, among others. Without people participating, we get nothing to go from, other than to guess. Sometimes we'll be right by guessing, other times we won't. By the way, I'm a she, not a he.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> That would be you and Josh then on the Aye wagon sheeping.



Josh would look less like scum. Just because someone is a second or third vote doesn't mean they are sheeping. Sheeps vote with no explanation whatsoever. Josh included unique reasoning which I expanded upon.[/QUOTE]

SO you had to use Josh's reason instead of coming up with your own?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*★Arden (0): 
Avatar4321 (1):*_ ika_
*AyeCantSeeYou (0): 
CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (0):
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_Josh_B_
*Mertex (0): 
ScarletRage (1): *_★Arden_
*Shaitra (LYNCH):*_ Mathblade, Grandma, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (2): *_CafeAuLait, Shaitra
_

So, Why would Aye hammer Shaitra is she is scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't completely agree with you. Scum would have hammered by now if they weren't already voting.
Click to expand...

 
unless you are scum.

the town may hammer you too. I haven't ruled you out. I'm just in no hurry to lynch anyone yet


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?
> 
> And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?
> 
> Should we counter with an SR wagon?
> 
> Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her reaction of course. I posed a question whether shaitra might have been accusing mertex as being the leader since she wanted to immunize her ruler and mertex flips out and starts accusing me of being the ruler.
> 
> plus we all know she has been playing differently this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This skips the obvious. Why would Shaitra argue her ruler (Mertex) was the ruler? That's very remote. Some teams can be eliminated in that regard due to the opposition being too forceful and this group not likely knowing White Flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because she was about to flip scum and figured mertex would not be suspicious since her guard went after her.
> 
> however  I don't know how FA related to mertex. I'm going to rethink this a bit
> 
> *unvote*
Click to expand...


I find this suspicious also............................unvoting so easily after voting for OMGUS reasoning.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> *★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (1):*_ ika_
> *AyeCantSeeYou (0):
> CafeAuLait (0):
> Grandma (0):
> ika (0):
> Josh_B (0):
> Mathblade (1): *_Josh_B_
> *Mertex (0):
> ScarletRage (1): *_★Arden_
> *Shaitra (LYNCH):*_ Mathblade, Grandma, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou_
> *Wolfsister77 (0):*
> 
> *Not Voting (2): *_CafeAuLait, Shaitra
> _
> 
> So, Why would Aye hammer Shaitra is she is scum?


 
she wouldn't know shaitra was scum.

and to claim she was scum hunting


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, bus cred. If we saw that a player wasn't on BOTH scum wagons, we'd jump to thinking they are scum. I can't imagine why my vote would cause so much sheepage otherwise.

As for that post, it screams scum as it says the same distancing issues seen elsewhere. Yet, you demonstrated that as well and I'm not scumreading you. Regardless, that's not a tell. It's a strong indicator but not a tell.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the usurper has already voted for me, along with the other scum? Yep! I do believe so!
> 
> Scum is sitting nice, neat, and pretty tucked in between those voting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scum being aggressive is unlikely. They have fewer bodies. I would look among sheepers and those not taking/defending positions previously taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't completely agree with you. Scum would have hammered by now if they weren't already voting.
Click to expand...


Scum could not be in the thread also. I doubt they'd want to draw too much attention to themselves. Usurper could be there though for sure.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Josh and SR-are you saying Aye was calling out Shaitra and FA to get them to post more? How would she know they are scum though?
> 
> And Aye-I can post frequently because I read and type really fast. Who is the scum on your wagon?
> 
> Should we counter with an SR wagon?
> 
> Avi-That is nothing more than an OMGUS vote. Why is Mertex scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her reaction of course. I posed a question whether shaitra might have been accusing mertex as being the leader since she wanted to immunize her ruler and mertex flips out and starts accusing me of being the ruler.
> 
> plus we all know she has been playing differently this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This skips the obvious. Why would Shaitra argue her ruler (Mertex) was the ruler? That's very remote. Some teams can be eliminated in that regard due to the opposition being too forceful and this group not likely knowing White Flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because she was about to flip scum and figured mertex would not be suspicious since her guard went after her.
> 
> however  I don't know how FA related to mertex. I'm going to rethink this a bit
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find this suspicious also............................unvoting so easily after voting for OMGUS reasoning.
Click to expand...

 
told you my reasoning for both the vote and unvote. You not liking the reason doesn't make it omgus


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> I could see Avatar as ruler. Given the inaccurate perceprtion of me as usurper, I am surprised Shaitra was quicklynched. This suggests at least one of Aye/Avatar is scum. Wagoning against Avatar twice has got us two scum lynvhes. Plus we saw a lot of attempts to divert onto me when Shaitra and avatar were the choices.
> 
> What do you think of Mathblade Avatar team Mertex?


Just dropped in for a few minutes....will be back later, I hope.

I was thinking Avatar was the ruler, but now I'm thinking he may just be a guard.  Mathblade voted for Shaitra (true she wouldn't know that Shaitra was a guard, even if she was the Ruler), so I don't have anything on Mathblade that tells me she's scum.  I'm going to read some people's posts and see if I pick up something.


----------



## Mertex

ika said:


> titus your no ic here. this is another game of mafia quit using that as a shit exucse


What is ic?


----------



## ika

i was away form the site titus. i have about 5 other games to account for and this one is not huge on my to-do list


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> So what are you planning now? You keep saying I suck and tunnelling me. What else you got? I'll try you because you can't do any worse than just tunnell lurk me all game.
> 
> Who do you think is ruler? *mathblade, her town/neutral game shes full of energy and here its lackluster shes just lurking it out*
> Last guard? *avatar, he has kept on implying that hes not a rebel in several of his post that house has already pointed out earlier and i have said*
> Usurper? *you for already stated reasons*
> 
> Here's a hint, I cannot be all three. Include reasons for each.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> titus your no ic here. this is another game of mafia quit using that as a shit exucse
> 
> 
> 
> What is ic?
Click to expand...


IC is inexperienced challenged. It's a role to help newbies. Basically, it's a role that tells you the ideal strategy for town and scum without regard to their own survival. Otherwise, they can be free to do whatever.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> [
> Scum could not be in the thread also. I doubt they'd want to draw too much attention to themselves. Usurper could be there though for sure.



WIFOM. Going in circles is another way of putting it. As town, we always do this. Another thought, though - why wouldn't scum be out in the open? They'd be trying to buddy-up with us and also try to make their reads and comments match many of ours to try and 'blend' in. Wouldn't be the first time, definitely won't be the last scum do that. So yeah, they're already voting for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Scum could not be in the thread also. I doubt they'd want to draw too much attention to themselves. Usurper could be there though for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIFOM. Going in circles is another way of putting it. As town, we always do this. Another thought, though - why wouldn't scum be out in the open? They'd be trying to buddy-up with us and also try to make their reads and comments match many of ours to try and 'blend' in. Wouldn't be the first time, definitely won't be the last scum do that. So yeah, they're already voting for me.
Click to expand...


Who are they then? Arden, mathblade, SR, me? Who?


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you planning now? You keep saying I suck and tunnelling me. What else you got? I'll try you because you can't do any worse than just tunnell lurk me all game.
> 
> Who do you think is ruler? *mathblade, her town/neutral game shes full of energy and here its lackluster shes just lurking it out*
> Last guard? *avatar, he has kept on implying that hes not a rebel in several of his post that house has already pointed out earlier and i have said*
> Usurper? *you for already stated reasons*
> 
> Here's a hint, I cannot be all three. Include reasons for each.
Click to expand...


Mathblade had been universally lackluster. That's not a reason. Her posts here have been very scummy IMO but not just lack of energy.
Avatar, you are pushing language tells which are indicators not conclusive. Talk about his play.

Again, with me you've just been RNGing and sheeping the usurper talk.

Look at votes. FLook at actions. etc.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with lynching Ika, but don't want to cut the day short when we can ignore him and do more scum hunting.  We have a few days yet so let's talk about the other indications/clues we see so far.
> 
> My reason for being willing to lynch Ika is because I feel random lynching is not playing the game.  I want to win by uncovering the king and guards, not by pure luck.  Statistically it may ensure a win 60% of the time, but that also means that 40% of the time, scum win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra and FA were arguing against ika being lynched day 1. Though they both said they would lynch
> 
> *FA suggested we look at the ika wagon for scum, yet neither of the scum we've found so far were on it.*
> 
> I don't know if it means something, but it might
Click to expand...


Maybe he was talking about you?  You have been on Ika both D1 and D2.....and on D2 you were the only one voting for Ika.


----------



## ika

im just going to ignore titus until further notice now


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I just looked and forgot that Grandma voted for Aye.

She's at L-1 now and it is way too soon to have someone at L-1 when anyone can come drop the hammer.

I'm not as sure about Aye as I was about Shaitra and FA and I'd like more input from others.

I don't want another quicklynch. This does not mean I won't vote for Aye. Just not right now.

*Unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye has 4-Grandma, Arden, Josh_B, SR
Mathblade has 1-Cafe
SR has 1-Mathblade


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I just looked and forgot that Grandma voted for Aye.
> 
> She's at L-1 now and it is way too soon to have someone at L-1 when anyone can come drop the hammer.
> 
> I'm not as sure about Aye as I was about Shaitra and FA and I'd like more input from others.
> 
> I don't want another quicklynch. This does not mean I won't vote for Aye. Just not right now.
> 
> *Unvote*



Let's talk then. Take the role of Aye's defender. Why is Aye town? I'll be the prosecutor. (We can reverse these if it makes you feel better. The point of the exercise to exhaust all avenues of discussion.)


----------



## ScarletRage

*Big point of contention, ika DID NOT hammer Aye at L-1. That screams ika guard Aye ruler.*


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> *Big point of contention, ika DID NOT hammer Aye at L-1. That screams ika guard Aye ruler.*


 
did he realize she was at L1? Because I didn't.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Big point of contention, ika DID NOT hammer Aye at L-1. That screams ika guard Aye ruler.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he realize she was at L1? Because I didn't.
Click to expand...


A guy obsessed with hammers NOT realizing when L-1 is?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I just looked and forgot that Grandma voted for Aye.
> 
> She's at L-1 now and it is way too soon to have someone at L-1 when anyone can come drop the hammer.
> 
> I'm not as sure about Aye as I was about Shaitra and FA and I'd like more input from others.
> 
> I don't want another quicklynch. This does not mean I won't vote for Aye. Just not right now.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk then. Take the role of Aye's defender. Why is Aye town? I'll be the prosecutor. (We can reverse these if it makes you feel better. The point of the exercise to exhaust all avenues of discussion.)
Click to expand...


I would like to look at Aye's scum game in game 4 again but she's kind of a lurker as scum. 

I wonder about the fact she's helped us with both FA and Shaitra. 

She is not playing that much different from her town game like Shaitra and FA obviously were. 

Good point about ika not hammering, I'd like to see what he says about that.

I'd like input about others about Aye who have not commented also but that isn't critical if she comes off as obvious scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know what, I remember not even being able to figure out Aye was scum in game 4 so if she is scum here, it's likely I can't figure her out either. 

I really don't know. It would be nice to get other opinions. I will vote for her if I can be fairly sure she's scum. I do remember her at the beginning of this game unvoting me when my wagon was going fast and I only needed a couple votes and asking to slow down and asking SR why she was in a rush and Avi asked the same thing.

So I have to wonder what the rush is here also SR?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I'm not wanting to rush. I'm just not caring to stall if there's no good reason to. I want one of us to make a town Aye case and the other to try and rebut. I want to see if there's any good reason to believe the game isn't cracked at this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Well I don't have time to go through every one of her posts but I'd like answers to these because these look like town to me.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *UNVOTE
> *





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf is playing as she has in previous games when she's been town.
> 
> Instead of trying to get someone lynched so early in the game, shouldn't we be letting people talk? What about TSO and Arden not saying anything yet? Does that raise a flag to anyone? What about ika putting in a vote for someone without reading the thread to see what people have been saying - not odd to anyone?
> 
> If people want a lynch right off the bat, then go for the one that wants out and a replacement is being sought for.



She unvoted me when I was at L-2, knew I was town. If she was scum, she'd keep her vote on me. She's advocating letting everyone give input and doesn't want to rush a lynch. Scum wouldn't care about that.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf is playing as she has in previous games when she's been town.
> 
> Instead of trying to get someone lynched so early in the game, shouldn't we be letting people talk? What about TSO and Arden not saying anything yet? Does that raise a flag to anyone? What about ika putting in a vote for someone without reading the thread to see what people have been saying - not odd to anyone?
> 
> If people want a lynch right off the bat, then go for the one that wants out and a replacement is being sought for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika said that's what he was going to do. It's lame, but whatever. Did he say it was in the guard's best interest or the rebels best interest? I don't remember.
> 
> shouldn't those slot's get a chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ika claims its protown to not discuss at all.*
> 
> He's not playing consistent with that theory because he's not always voting the largest wagon. So I am taking to ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I don't understand - how is it protown to not discuss anything? If we all just post vote after vote without saying anything else, we really aren't trying to figure out who the bad guys are. It seems like nothing more than a detachment from actually playing the game.
Click to expand...


Agree's about Ika's strategy not being protown. Wants town discussion. Scum wouldn't want discussion.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so, ika and I are widly lashing out at a large number of players-him due to his 60% win rate by randomly lynching and me because of me trying to figure out how many mislynches can occur before the game is lost.
> 
> And therefore that makes me scum.
> 
> Yes Rosie, your argument against me is strong and your logic is flawless.
> 
> So far, I make one post answering Avi about how many times we can mislynch and still win and numerous people want to call me scum because of it.
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Kill me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallback to your typical emotive positions is both town and scumtell for your meta, so it can be dismissed outright.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still found the need to respond to it instead of dismissing it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly! It is instructive for those who don't know you well.
> 
> Just as others have commented on what is typical for me; I just did the same for you.
> 
> When she gets overly emotive, don't take it seriously, folks. She doesn't gnaw the scenery terribly badly. Best to.just ignore it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it better for town when we need you to help us find and lynch the scum?
> 
> Ignore those that insist on getting you riled up. Read their posts, but don't respond to them. Giving them any type of response just adds to the fire they want to start.
Click to expand...


Trying to calm down the drama when scum would want to keep it going.

So why is this scum and not town?


----------



## Avatar4321

is there a good aye town case? I find the scum case for her stronger.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, a post unvoting you can occur if 1) wanting to buddy you 2) most of the scum are buddying you 3) to avoid drawing attention as the ruler.

Any scum or town can draw attention by saying they "want discussion". Do Aye's posts support that?

My favorite scumgame ever was Gundam Seed. We had an outed serial killer and two feuding factions. I kept sweet talking one of the players hellbent on being a pain in the ass. How I did it riled him up, instead of winding him down (which was the literal intent of my posts). I wound up being able to lynch two unCCed PRs.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask a question about shaitra going after you and you get defensive. Maybe there is something to you being the ruler.
> 
> *vote mertex*
Click to expand...

\


Looks like OMGUS vote to me.


----------



## ScarletRage

2) should be voting you not buddying you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, the scum case on Aye is stronger than the town case. It just seems town to not want a townie quicklynched, to be promoting town discussion, and to be trying to calm the drama.

I did none of these things as scum. Not that I'm a good example of scum game. Hell no I'm not but I wouldn't of wanted any of this either.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> is there a good aye town case? I find the scum case for her stronger.



That's what we're investigating. Stop being so trigger happy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA and Shaitra. They flipped. Aye tried to pressure them yo give content and implied he'd townread them if they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I would town read anyone that posts. You are flat out lying. I asked questions to those that seemed to be lurking in the game, including to ika and Arden, among others. Without people participating, we get nothing to go from, other than to guess. Sometimes we'll be right by guessing, other times we won't. By the way, I'm a she, not a he.
Click to expand...


Aye several times tried to get the lurkers to talk. This is promoting discussion again. This seems protown. I would not want that as scum. Would scum do this?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA and Shaitra. They flipped. Aye tried to pressure them yo give content and implied he'd townread them if they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I would town read anyone that posts. You are flat out lying. I asked questions to those that seemed to be lurking in the game, including to ika and Arden, among others. Without people participating, we get nothing to go from, other than to guess. Sometimes we'll be right by guessing, other times we won't. By the way, I'm a she, not a he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye several times tried to get the lurkers to talk. This is promoting discussion again. This seems protown. I would not want that as scum. Would scum do this?
Click to expand...


Yes. I do this all the time as scum. It's an easy way to appear town. A lurker lynch is also a zero accountability lynch. Look at the scums that have flipped. Neither were pure lurkers.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: HOUSE
> *
> Saying someone is town, then voting for her as some sort of 'deal' is scummy. If you believe someone is town, you don't vote for her lynch unless it's for a policy lynch.



This is huge to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, clear your mind for a few minutes and think about who you believe is scum that's voting for you right now. You've already mentioned FA and Mertex in previous posts, but I'm asking you to think about others as well. Tell us who and reasons why. I said earlier in the game you've been playing your typical town game, so if you happen to be lynched, a clear post telling us who you believe is scum will help a great deal. With that said, the only way I'll put a vote on Wolf is if it's to keep us from going into a NL. I believe she's a rebel and do not like lynching our own.



This is huge also.


----------



## ScarletRage

The first post I'm always going to disagree with but that's theory discussion.

The second post is diversionary from FA, known scum. Scum would want to deviate from scummy players.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why would Aye save me ass so many times in the game instead of just get rid of me then since she knew damn well I was town? 

Last question.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, to have an eternal bodyguard. Another thing in my scumgames is I have a townbeard. It's a term I made up. You defend one townie against all plausible issues. Plus, there's also the chance Aye thought you were scum.

The question is, was Aye's saving you organic? I went from townie to scummy to OMG scum to possibly town to probably town to working together to biggest townread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

She thought I was town right off the bat and so did Shaitra, Avi, and House. I think those guys were the only ones in the beginning and Shaitra was scum. So tough to say there. One scum, 1 town, and 2 unknowns. I can't say for sure. Should we give Aye a chance to defend herself before putting her at L-1?


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye has popped on and had the chance to defend herself. I really want to put in big bold letters that Aye is at L-1 to see if ika hammers or stalls.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Aye has popped on and had the chance to defend herself. I really want to put in big bold letters that Aye is at L-1 to see if ika hammers or stalls.



Yeah, I was at work, which I believe I said earlier today. Just got home. 

Your rush to lynch this game has been noted more than once. If I'm lynched, I hope all townies take note and get you next. Your obvious scum tactics really do stick out.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye has popped on and had the chance to defend herself. I really want to put in big bold letters that Aye is at L-1 to see if ika hammers or stalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was at work, which I believe I said earlier today. Just got home.
> 
> Your rush to lynch this game has been noted more than once. If I'm lynched, I hope all townies take note and get you next. Your obvious scum tactics really do stick out.
Click to expand...


Well, can you throw mud at me and defend yourself at the same time?

What's your response to ika not hammering you at L-1?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, to have an eternal bodyguard. Another thing in my scumgames is I have a townbeard. It's a term I made up. You defend one townie against all plausible issues. Plus, there's also the chance Aye thought you were scum.
> 
> The question is, was Aye's saving you organic? I went from townie to scummy to OMG scum to possibly town to probably town to working together to biggest townread.



Why are you putting crap thoughts out there that aren't true regarding me and my reasons for what I do? I'm not you, don't play like you, and never will. I was telling Wolf to calm down because she needed to. Her getting worked up in a game doesn't help us any and certainly doesn't help her. That I believe she's town is killing you, isn't it, scum? Wolf's posts are like those in her town games. How hard is it to figure that out?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye has popped on and had the chance to defend herself. I really want to put in big bold letters that Aye is at L-1 to see if ika hammers or stalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was at work, which I believe I said earlier today. Just got home.
> 
> Your rush to lynch this game has been noted more than once. If I'm lynched, I hope all townies take note and get you next. Your obvious scum tactics really do stick out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, can you throw mud at me and defend yourself at the same time?
> 
> What's your response to ika not hammering you at L-1?
Click to expand...


ika posted in here and said he's after you. I don't know his role, but do know I'm not one of you and your scum buddies. Has the idea occured to you that maybe someone believes I'm town, like I am?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> She thought I was town right off the bat and so did Shaitra, Avi, and House. I think those guys were the only ones in the beginning and Shaitra was scum. So tough to say there. One scum, 1 town, and 2 unknowns. I can't say for sure. Should we give Aye a chance to defend herself before putting her at L-1?



Yes, I said after you post some, I'd know whether or not you were town. Your game play being town is far different from when you were scum. There's no comparison; both are opposite.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: ScarletRage*

ika is on to something with her. I want to find out what.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77, didn't many people think you were buddying me because you thought I was confirmed town and we didn't move from each other?



Why have you been trying so hard all day today to get on Wolf's good side and be buddybuddy with her now? Are you worried someone will see through your scum tactics?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> ........
> 
> Yet some of you have zero interest in looking through flipped scum because you are convinced that the best town strategy is a lie.



Yep, lies laid out by you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77, why would I set up a situation where I would bone myself if people listened to me?



Simple to answer - you don't believe anyone will do it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> I am saying I am where you were Game 5. No one sees me as the town I am. So people are accusing me of buddying ika just like people accused you of buddying.
> 
> A lot of reasoning here is circular and presupposes the answer to justify it.



You aren't town. I see where you are trying very hard to buddy Wolf to try and save yourself.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote*

Aye has every right to defend herself regardless of alignment.

SR-If you are manipulating/buddying me as scum, I'm gonna be pissed. I already dealt with that last game. 

Answer to everything Aye's said or I will vote you next.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> FA and Shaitra. They flipped. Aye tried to pressure them yo give content and implied he'd townread them if they did.



Quoting this again. Another lie you are trying to throw on me. I did not imply to anyone that I'd townread them if the post. I was trying to get people to post in the damn game. Seems to me you don't like people doing something you didn't come up with first. Tell me how asking people questions makes a player scum?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> This skips the obvious. Why would Shaitra argue her ruler (Mertex) was the ruler? That's very remote. Some teams can be eliminated in that regard due to the opposition being too forceful and this group not likely knowing White Flag.



Your first mistake here - underestimating the players on this site. Just because you think you know it all, you don't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf, it's obvious in her posts to you all day long she is trying to get on your good side. The difference between me and her is that I'm not blowing smoke up anyone's ass when I say what I do. I don't tell someone to calm down and gather their thoughts for the hell of it. I did that because it was the right thing to do at that time. I haven't been trying to buddy anyone this game, unlike SRScum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I find it extremely scummy that anyone would twist what someone has posted. Nice try, SR! Don't EVER put words out there that you THINK I said or meant, when you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Josh_B said:


> *I think* Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name.
> 
> I'll be happy to vote there again.
> *VOTE: AYECantseeyou*



That's the best you can come with - you 'think'? How about pulling your head out of the sand and thinking again, but this time do it by yourself and not from what others say? If you can't come up with a reason, then going with the crowd is the worst thing town can do. That's how we've lynched our own many times over.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Let's talk then. Take the role of Aye's defender. Why is Aye town? I'll be the prosecutor. (We can reverse these if it makes you feel better. The point of the exercise to exhaust all avenues of discussion.)



Who is my defender, SR? I don't recall seeing a post where someone came out and specifically said my name.


ika said:


> the fact your trying to use "im an IC" as a defense on being obvious upsuper and discurouge its lynch.
> 
> we already established that upsuprer is scum regardless, so the fact you are saying its not is either:
> 
> A) you being it and wanting ti to live
> B) not knwonig proper play
> 
> if it was an sk we could argue about leashing it but it is scum and needs to be lycnhed



I don't believe SR ever answered this outright either - just talked around it.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is retarded. two guards pushed Avatar closer to a lynch. Avatar can be a guard, but not the ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I don't see how Shaitra and FA pushed avatar closer. When they were wagoned FA gave up and Shaitra bangwagoned on the SR is usurper bullshit.
> 
> Neither really argued for Avatar as scum which makes sense if he's ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Shaitra voted Avi and was willing to put him at L-1 to see what ika would do when FA was already at L-1. There is very little chance of Avi being ruler. He could be a guard or he's town.
Click to expand...


Wolf, I went back and checked the posts and when they took place.  When Shaitra voted for Avatar, I had already jumped off Avi's wagon, and he only had 4 votes counting FA's.  Her vote was #5, so she wasn't putting Avi at L-1.  Her vote for Avi was in Post 1596, I had jumped on FA's wagon in Post #1594 putting FA at L-1.   Besides, she had miscounted, cause she thought Avi only had 3 votes.She might have figured that Ika was about to hammer FA, and she wasn't really worried about Avatar being lynched.  And what better way than to draw us away from Avatar, the ruler?



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: FA
> *
> Let's see where this goes.





Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: FA
> *
> Let's see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA has been on my leaning town, then changed to leaning scum, maybe a Scum guard.  He's a L-2, let's see if Ika is willing to hammer this one.
> 
> *Vote:FA*
Click to expand...




Shaitra said:


> I just went back and figured the vote count.  Right now FA_Q2 has 6 votes and Avatar has 3.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaitra was trying to point the finger at mertex before we lynched her. Was that because mertex was pushing to lynch her or because mertex is the ruler and she was trying to throw us off?
> 
> *should we expect the ruler to be on the guards wagons or off them*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I still think you are the Ruler, Avatar.  Now you are trying to point the finger at me because I have always thought you were the Ruler, and now with your accusation, it is even more telling.  Shaitra was just upset because I was so determined that we vote for her, even if she flipped town, because she had by far the scummiest comments that several of us had picked up on.
> 
> I'm not giving up on you as Ruler just yet.
> 
> And your comment about the ruler being on the guards wagons or off them, is not a good clue either way because the ruler doesn't know who the guards are.  Well, now the ruler knows who two of them are, and they are both dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is retarded. two guards pushed Avatar closer to a lynch. Avatar can be a guard, but not the ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I don't see how Shaitra and FA pushed avatar closer. When they were wagoned FA gave up and Shaitra bangwagoned on the SR is usurper bullshit.
> 
> Neither really argued for Avatar as scum which makes sense if he's ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they voted for him, and it appeared that they has serious expectations for him to be lynched.
Click to expand...


Not really.  FA was already at L-1 with Ika claiming he was going to hammer.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Your plan was to lynch randomly, we lynched randomly with no focus the first couple days. Wolf has been picking which players to lynch. This game relies a lot on emotional consistency, which is my weaker point. *I can perceive strategy quite well and start eliminating players as rebels and guards.* I know what we SHOULD be doing and push it. Using townreads to help narrow down the pool is acceptable and good play.



Read between the lines town! Note what I bolded above. SR is out to be the last standing scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there a good aye town case? I find the scum case for her stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we're investigating. Stop being so trigger happy.
Click to expand...

 
if I was trigger happy I would have voted for her and lynched her without realizing it. There are several people I'd like to discuss before lynching. Aye, mertex, Arden, ika, and you.

there is a reason I haven't voted for aye yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your plan was to lynch randomly, we lynched randomly with no focus the first couple days. Wolf has been picking which players to lynch. This game relies a lot on emotional consistency, which is my weaker point. *I can perceive strategy quite well and start eliminating players as rebels and guards.* I know what we SHOULD be doing and push it. Using townreads to help narrow down the pool is acceptable and good play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read between the lines town! Note what I bolded above. SR is out to be the last standing scum.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.............................could be an usurper slip I suppose.


----------



## Mertex

I don't have much time, but I don't think Aye is Scum.....at least not yet.  I think Avatar is our ruler and either Arden or Grandma our last guard.

*Vote:Avatar*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm going to hold my vote. I have to think about this a bit.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, didn't many people think you were buddying me because you thought I was confirmed town and we didn't move from each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you been trying so hard all day today to get on Wolf's good side and be buddybuddy with her now? Are you worried someone will see through your scum tactics?
Click to expand...

I have been trying hard for days to get Wolf to actually analyze me. She is town and I sm working with her. Nice reflexive OMGUS.

We've been over that.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your plan was to lynch randomly, we lynched randomly with no focus the first couple days. Wolf has been picking which players to lynch. This game relies a lot on emotional consistency, which is my weaker point. *I can perceive strategy quite well and start eliminating players as rebels and guards.* I know what we SHOULD be doing and push it. Using townreads to help narrow down the pool is acceptable and good play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read between the lines town! Note what I bolded above. SR is out to be the last standing scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.............................could be an usurper slip I suppose.
Click to expand...


Aye is feeding you shit and leading you to a conclusion here. Eliminating players as towns and rebels is scumhunting and townhunting. I townhunted you. I scumhunted her.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk then. Take the role of Aye's defender. Why is Aye town? I'll be the prosecutor. (We can reverse these if it makes you feel better. The point of the exercise to exhaust all avenues of discussion.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is my defender, SR? I don't recall seeing a post where someone came out and specifically said my name.
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact your trying to use "im an IC" as a defense on being obvious upsuper and discurouge its lynch.
> 
> we already established that upsuprer is scum regardless, so the fact you are saying its not is either:
> 
> A) you being it and wanting ti to live
> B) not knwonig proper play
> 
> if it was an sk we could argue about leashing it but it is scum and needs to be lycnhed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe SR ever answered this outright either - just talked around it.
Click to expand...

Ika is your defendeder. I also did answer ika's post.

As an IC, I am required to put forth the best strategy for town. However, I am not required to actually advocate for it. My alignment should be transparently townere.

Doubly so if your best argument is wifom.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your plan was to lynch randomly, we lynched randomly with no focus the first couple days. Wolf has been picking which players to lynch. This game relies a lot on emotional consistency, which is my weaker point. *I can perceive strategy quite well and start eliminating players as rebels and guards.* I know what we SHOULD be doing and push it. Using townreads to help narrow down the pool is acceptable and good play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read between the lines town! Note what I bolded above. SR is out to be the last standing scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.............................could be an usurper slip I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye is feeding you shit and leading you to a conclusion here. Eliminating players as towns and rebels is scumhunting and townhunting. I townhunted you. I scumhunted her.
Click to expand...


How can you scumhunt someone if that someone is town? Big FAIL!!!!


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf and I just went throw your scenario. Wolf made a towncase on you and I tore it to shreds bc you are scum Aye. All you can do is cry usurper. You haven't scumhunted. You just throw out a tired line trying to save yourself.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your plan was to lynch randomly, we lynched randomly with no focus the first couple days. Wolf has been picking which players to lynch. This game relies a lot on emotional consistency, which is my weaker point. *I can perceive strategy quite well and start eliminating players as rebels and guards.* I know what we SHOULD be doing and push it. Using townreads to help narrow down the pool is acceptable and good play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read between the lines town! Note what I bolded above. SR is out to be the last standing scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.............................could be an usurper slip I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye is feeding you shit and leading you to a conclusion here. Eliminating players as towns and rebels is scumhunting and townhunting. I townhunted you. I scumhunted her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you scumhunt someone if that someone is town? Big FAIL!!!!
Click to expand...

You aren't town. Setting that aside. Town v town happens all the time. Wolf v Rosie anyone?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk then. Take the role of Aye's defender. Why is Aye town? I'll be the prosecutor. (We can reverse these if it makes you feel better. The point of the exercise to exhaust all avenues of discussion.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is my defender, SR? I don't recall seeing a post where someone came out and specifically said my name.
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact your trying to use "im an IC" as a defense on being obvious upsuper and discurouge its lynch.
> 
> we already established that upsuprer is scum regardless, so the fact you are saying its not is either:
> 
> A) you being it and wanting ti to live
> B) not knwonig proper play
> 
> if it was an sk we could argue about leashing it but it is scum and needs to be lycnhed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe SR ever answered this outright either - just talked around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ika is your defendeder. I also did answer ika's post.
> 
> As an IC, I am required to put forth the best strategy for town. However, I am not required to actually advocate for it. My alignment should be transparently townere.
> 
> Doubly so if your best argument is wifom.
Click to expand...


WIFOM is what you've been partially doing this game to try and suck others into your scheme. I won't fall for it, therefore, you want me lynched.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote* *scarlet*

seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf and I just went throw your scenario. Wolf made a towncase on you and I tore it to shreds bc you are scum Aye. All you can do is cry usurper. You haven't scumhunted. You just throw out a tired line trying to save yourself.



Where did you tear anything related to me to shreds? I sure as hell didn't see it. I saw where you were attempting to fill others' heads with garbage by twisting what I have posted in this game. How is twisting someone's words shredding anything, other than your credibility?


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> *vote* *scarlet*
> 
> seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt


Wrong Avatar. I wanted to prove ika was Aye's guard. You just seemed glad for any lynch that wasn't you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> You aren't town. Setting that aside. Town v town happens all the time. Wolf v Rosie anyone?



I'm town, and unfortunately for you, I don't buy your bullshit this game. What you are doing is nothing like what happened on Day 1. Take another stab at it with your dull blade.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote* *scarlet*
> 
> seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Avatar. I wanted to prove ika was Aye's guard. You just seemed glad for any lynch that wasn't you.
Click to expand...


How is ika my guard if I'm not the ruler? DUH!!!!! I'm town - I have no guard! Keep trying.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and I just went throw your scenario. Wolf made a towncase on you and I tore it to shreds bc you are scum Aye. All you can do is cry usurper. You haven't scumhunted. You just throw out a tired line trying to save yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you tear anything related to me to shreds? I sure as hell didn't see it. I saw where you were attempting to fill others' heads with garbage by twisting what I have posted in this game. How is twisting someone's words shredding anything, other than your credibility?
Click to expand...


Like you are going to admit any case on you had validity. Did you just ignore the back and forth Wolf and I had?

You are given a chance to defend yourself. All you can do is cry usurper to ml town as a last ditch.

Why wouldn't ika hammer you at L minus 1? Why did you quicklynch Shaitra?


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote* *scarlet*
> 
> seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Avatar. I wanted to prove ika was Aye's guard. You just seemed glad for any lynch that wasn't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is ika my guard if I'm not the ruler? DUH!!!!! I'm town - I have no guard! Keep trying.
Click to expand...

I am saying you are ruler, ika is guard, avatar is dumb town or usurper.

Usurper makes sense bc of Mertex's read on Avatar.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, didn't many people think you were buddying me because you thought I was confirmed town and we didn't move from each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you been trying so hard all day today to get on Wolf's good side and be buddybuddy with her now? Are you worried someone will see through your scum tactics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying hard for days to get Wolf to actually analyze me. She is town and I sm working with her. Nice reflexive OMGUS.
> 
> We've been over that.
Click to expand...


'WE' haven't been over anything. MAYBE you and someone else has, but that doesn't mean it's the end-all of whatever it is, especially when said someone is trying to throw me into the ring of fire for no VALID reason. 

Yes, it's very obvious you've been trying really hard to get Wolf's attention all game long! Today, you stepped it up quite vigorously by trying to talk her into falling for your crappy ploy. I mentioned earlier today I was at work, but you kept on, trying to step up they mislynch against me. You were probably pissed when it didn't happen as soon as you hoped, right? Go bug someone else, scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote* *scarlet*
> 
> seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Avatar. I wanted to prove ika was Aye's guard. You just seemed glad for any lynch that wasn't you.
Click to expand...


Actually he does.

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and I just went throw your scenario. Wolf made a towncase on you and I tore it to shreds bc you are scum Aye. All you can do is cry usurper. You haven't scumhunted. You just throw out a tired line trying to save yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you tear anything related to me to shreds? I sure as hell didn't see it. I saw where you were attempting to fill others' heads with garbage by twisting what I have posted in this game. How is twisting someone's words shredding anything, other than your credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you are going to admit any case on you had validity. Did you just ignore the back and forth Wolf and I had?
> 
> You are given a chance to defend yourself. All you can do is cry usurper to ml town as a last ditch.
> 
> Why wouldn't ika hammer you at L minus 1? Why did you quicklynch Shaitra?
Click to expand...


Grasping at straws again, are you? I already answered why I assumed ika didn't hammer me. If you had read the last posts of mine since I got home from work, you would have seen it. I guess it's true what they say about scum not paying close attention to anything, cause you sure as hell haven't.

I voted for Shaitra because of her posting style this game. It changed quite dramatically from Day 1. Did you not see where I explained that too? Oh yeah, you didn't, since you have no valid reason to keep up with the game. 

You're damn right I'll defend myself against the crap you've tried to throw at me all day long, while I was at work and unable to respond to it. I haven't 'cried' anything, as you claim, so go dig another trick out of your hat.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote* *scarlet*
> 
> seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Avatar. I wanted to prove ika was Aye's guard. You just seemed glad for any lynch that wasn't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is ika my guard if I'm not the ruler? DUH!!!!! I'm town - I have no guard! Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying you are ruler, ika is guard, avatar is dumb town or usurper.
> 
> Usurper makes sense bc of Mertex's read on Avatar.
Click to expand...


Hate to burst your party early, scum, but I'm not one of your scum buddies this game. I will not fall for your bs.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, while Mertex is likely got a point on Avatar, we still should wait on usurper atm. Let's get the ruler out first. It's obviously Aye. Then we can deal with Avatar. Lynching avatar as usurper gives us nothing and makes the ruler harder to lynch.


----------



## ScarletRage

And you noticed this right in 5 minutes after my vote? Suuuurrre....or you were holding off not bussing. One or the other.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, while Mertex is likely got a point on Avatar, we still should wait on usurper atm. Let's get the ruler out first. It's obviously Aye. Then we can deal with Avatar. Lynching avatar as usurper gives us nothing and makes the ruler harder to lynch.



Nope, I'm not the ruler, but you sure as hell act like one trying to tell people what to do. 

Why do you keep bringing up the usurper? You seem quite fixated on that role this game. I don't believe anyone else has mentioned it more than you. Why is that? Is that your role, or as the ruler, are you worried about the role coming after you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Let's call ika and see if he'll give us his thoughts on what SR and anyone else in this game is doing right now, shall we?


----------



## Avatar4321

like I said you are trying to play it both sides.

and if I like any lynch that isn't me, why have I repeatedly spoken against lynching wolf who I think is town. Why haven't I argued for lynching math? Or josh?

I am pushing for people I suspect. And right now I am really suspecting you. You can't talk to me about being trigger happy while pushing for a quick lynch.

I don't particularly like being told what to do. Probably why I am a rebel


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote
*
I am starting to think SR, Aye and Avi are all town and I'm really fucking confused.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I need help figuring this out. Mertex and Aye are out of town and others are out of the thread right now. I need to step back and think. I am stuck.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above should say Mertex and Cafe.

I really don't know what to think right now. Honestly, I just can't sort this. I need to step back. 

I am missing something. I just don't know what yet.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Above should say Mertex and Cafe.
> 
> I really don't know what to think right now. Honestly, I just can't sort this. I need to step back.
> 
> I am missing something. I just don't know what yet.


Wolf, alright. You are thinking I am town. I am thinking scum would want to push me as usurper to avoid scumhunting. Who fits that bill?

I still think it's Aye. He has just thrown mud. His response is to ask his guard what he thinks of me, although ika has made it abundantly clear that he's Titus hunting.

I have mentioned usurper to stop scum from scating byon usurper hunting Aye.


Wolf, the closest thing to something missing is why Mr. Hammer obsessed failed to hammer but diverted to me instead.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Above should say Mertex and Cafe.
> 
> I really don't know what to think right now. Honestly, I just can't sort this. I need to step back.
> 
> I am missing something. I just don't know what yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, alright. You are thinking I am town. I am thinking scum would want to push me as usurper to avoid scumhunting. Who fits that bill?
> 
> I still think it's Aye. He has just thrown mud. His response is to ask his guard what he thinks of me, although ika has made it abundantly clear that he's Titus hunting.
> 
> I have mentioned usurper to stop scum from scating byon usurper hunting Aye.
> 
> 
> Wolf, the closest thing to something missing is why Mr. Hammer obsessed failed to hammer but diverted to me instead.
Click to expand...


Where have I been hunting the usurper? SR, you are twisting shit again! You are the one constantly bringing that role up. I have been SCUM hunting, which most certainly includes the usurper. I haven't singled out any particular role to find and hunt exclusively. Since you accused me of doing that, GET THE POST, POST #, AND QUOTE FROM IT AND PUT IT IN HERE FOR ALL TO SEE. Go get it!


----------



## ika

titus, how about you quit shoving shit about me and think for one fucking moment


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I said it once, I'll say it again, scum had already voted for me! That's why there wasn't a hammer. 

Arden, SR, Josh, Avi - They are the ones I'm suspicious of.


----------



## ika

how about im not on the damn thread every fucking second, how about i cam on after someone fucking unvoted? have you ever thought of that shit?

seriosuly titus can you misrep me any furtehr? your making shit up as you go now

*vote SR
*
i wanted the hammer but im fed up wth you fuckign shit now, you dont know my activity leevels on here so quit trying to fabricatie shit on me


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I need help figuring this out. Mertex and Aye are out of town and others are out of the thread right now. I need to step back and think. I am stuck.


 
think it through and trust your instincts wolf. And if you need time, take it. We are no where near the deadline.


----------



## Wolfsister77

All right Aye and SR are both at 4 votes out of 6. 

*L-2 warning on SR and Aye!!*

I think all this activity and chaos happened right around the time Aye started racking up votes. I think there is something going on with that. 

I also think she's done one hell of a job defending herself.

Avi looks suspicious one minute and town the next.

I've been scumreading SR for awhile and just recently starting thinking she's town. 

Ika I thought was town but he's losing his cool and I'm not sure why he's getting all worked up after being so calm all game.


----------



## ika

the thing is im an emotion based player and nothing pisses me off more then titus misrepping me


----------



## ika

im goign back to wrok


----------



## ScarletRage

Ika, I am not making up shit to see

1) You are obsessed with hammer.
2) You have not cast a nonhammer vote but on me.
3) Aye gets to L minus 1.
4) You ignore this and deflect on me.

Aye, you haven't made a single case today, town you, or scum me. You have said usurper me.

Ika's sudden reliquishing of hammer on me highlights his desperation.


----------



## ika

TITUS READ THE FUCKING POST:

I WAS NOT HERE AT THE TIME OF THE L-1 HOW HARD IS THAT TO FUCKING UNDERSTAND?

ARE YOU THAT FUCKING DENSE THAT WHEN I SAY I AM NOT AT THE THREAD IT FUCKING MEANS IM NOT AT THE FUCKING THREAD?


----------



## ika

fuck stakes, im going out tongiht with freind after work so dont be exepecting me anytime soon


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> TITUS READ THE FUCKING POST:
> 
> I WAS NOT HERE AT THE TIME OF THE L-1 HOW HARD IS THAT TO FUCKING UNDERSTAND?
> 
> ARE YOU THAT FUCKING DENSE THAT WHEN I SAY I AM NOT AT THE THREAD IT FUCKING MEANS IM NOT AT THE FUCKING THREAD?



Scum only see what they want to see, ika, which is they one-way street they think they'll win from. That's why SR/Titus can't see anything right now except how to throw out lines of BS in hopes we'll all fall for it. She's not happy that I wasn't lynched while at work today, and she probably thought I'd make an easy target for a mislynch.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Ika, I am not making up shit to see
> 
> 1) You are obsessed with hammer.
> 2) You have not cast a nonhammer vote but on me.
> 3) Aye gets to L minus 1.
> 4) You ignore this and deflect on me.
> 
> Aye, you haven't made a single case today, town you, or scum me. You have said usurper me.
> 
> Ika's sudden reliquishing of hammer on me highlights his desperation.


 
all game you've been saying ika is town. Now not only are you saying he is scum but making a poor case of it.

he voted for me and wasn't a hammer vote. In fact I think he was my lone vote last round.

and his explanation for not hammering is reasonable. No one realized aye was at L1 until wolf recounted the votes and invited.

it very much annoys me that you have me defending someone I have wanted to lynch all game. I hate bad reasoning mow though


----------



## Wolfsister77

Should I put SR or Aye at L-1?

It's looking like Aye, Avi, Ika and SR are all town and that can't be. Someone has to be scum here.

Who is it? SR is pissing everyone off and definitely buddying me. Is it her? It could be BUT if she's town, I want her in until the end because she can help us crack the game. If she's scum, I want her gone now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.

Gotta go. Work meeting.


----------



## MathBlade

Hey got 10 minutes really quick before I have to depart again. Looks like two L1's are here. 

Can someone point me to anything I need to respond to? If not I won't be able to get it until really late tonight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Two L-2's Math and I have no clue who's who right now which is why I won't vote yet. SR is willing to bet her life on Aye being ruler. Things got chaotic when Aye got to L-1 and SR racked up a bunch of votes. Aye's defense sounded town. I dunno.


----------



## MathBlade

I thought SR was scum at the start of the day and was null on Aye. I would probably do a VCA (vote count analysis) of the two trains if I was in your shoes.

Who voted them is important but when is also.

I plan on doing something similar when I get a chance tomorrow to make sure SR is still scummy like I thought earlier. Without me having read the thread that is the best advice I can give.

I can step you through how I do a VCA if you like but it is quick and dirty because it is just while I have a sec.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching me won't help town win at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question to whoever. Would this be considered a scum or towntell or null?
Click to expand...


It's called flailing.



Wolfsister77 said:


> So, Why would Aye hammer Shaitra is she is scum?



Because it was clear Shaitra was going down and Scum needed some Town cred. Bussing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thanks Math. I'll do that. I'd like to see what you come up with tomorrow. Grandma's here too. She can help. I think if SR is willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler, that may be something to consider. I don't want SR lynched if she's town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.



Of course you'd say that - you're scum!


----------



## MathBlade

Alrighty. I will let you know what I come up with but here's a quick how to do VCA (MB's opinion)

1) Gather all vote counts 
2) Create a path for each player as to who they voted for

E.g MathBlade voted for tomatoes (1), sausage (2), carrots(3) 

That would mean in VC1 I had tomatoes as my lynch vote etc. this is lynch shopping.

Now if for all three votes I had the same player say vegetables that would be tunneling.

Most town is either tunnel or don't flip every VC. 

After that then work backwards from the latest VC. Does the overall pattern match tone?

Anywho just opinion analyze how you like


----------



## MathBlade

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
Click to expand...


Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.

If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching me won't help town win at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question to whoever. Would this be considered a scum or towntell or null?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called flailing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Why would Aye hammer Shaitra is she is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it was clear Shaitra was going down and Scum needed some Town cred. Bussing.
Click to expand...


Explain to all of us how me voting for Shaitra is bussing? I'm town. It's common knowledge for all, according to the first few posts in this game, that guards do not know who each other are, none know who the usurper is, and the only ones that know who the ruler is are the guards. Try your explanation again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
Click to expand...


SR willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler is not something I see scum doing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler is not something I see scum doing.
Click to expand...


Oh never mind. No she was attacking the first part. Not her RL job I'm sure.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler is not something I see scum doing.
Click to expand...


Scum has done that before. It is null Wolf. It is called bargaining. There is another term but I forget it ATM.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
Click to expand...


Yes, I was referring to her first statement.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler is not something I see scum doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum has done that before. It is null Wolf. It is called bargaining. There is another term but I forget it ATM.
Click to expand...


Like what she did with House to get me earlier in the game?


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler is not something I see scum doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh never mind. No she was attacking the first part. Not her RL job I'm sure.
Click to expand...

Cool just teaching then. 

I hoped that was the case but good teaching opportunity none the less.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler is not something I see scum doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum has done that before. It is null Wolf. It is called bargaining. There is another term but I forget it ATM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what she did with House to get me earlier in the game?
Click to expand...


Sorry brain foggy don't remember. House tried it at the end of the game we were in on his death bed I think but people didn't listen. I just remember an irrelevant game don't have time to link.


----------



## MathBlade

Gotta run have fun y'all! Put MathBlade on anything else and I will add it to my TDL in the am.

TDL = To Do List


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I am willing to bet my life on Aye being ruler.
> 
> Gotta go. Work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you'd say that - you're scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean the first paragraph that is a cool post.
> 
> If you meant to attack the second attacking RL isn't cool. Not accusing just using as a teaching opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR willing to die to prove Aye is the ruler is not something I see scum doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh never mind. No she was attacking the first part. Not her RL job I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool just teaching then.
> 
> I hoped that was the case but good teaching opportunity none the less.
Click to expand...


I don't attack someone's RL. That's not part of the game. SR, however, had no qualms about it earlier today while it was known I was at work and she was trying to get my lynched before I had a chance to defend myself. That was not cool.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, since everyone is busy and I want to do a bunch of analysis tonight..................

*Can anyone not voting for SR or Aye please NOT put them at L-1 until more of us have had a chance to give input?*

PLEASE? This lynch feels important. Like game breaking important. We have plenty of time. Please wait.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Usurper makes sense bc of Mertex's read on Avatar.



Not to be mean or catty here, but Mertex isn't a strong player. She routinely finds reasons to call Scum on any player that's pointed out even the slightest, tiniest little suspicious thing she's done. In other words Mertex specializes in OMGUS.

Just saying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above means *don't* want to do a bunch of analysis tonight.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

SR hasn't answered my questions yet. Why is that?


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> So, Why would Aye hammer Shaitra is she is scum?





Grandma said:


> Because it was clear Shaitra was going down and Scum needed some Town cred. Bussing.





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Explain to all of us how me voting for Shaitra is bussing?



You know how bussing works, we discussed it quite a bit in Scumchat Game 4.

It's not just that FA and Shaitra both called you Town. 

It's your play this Game. Usually you have VERY strong and highly accurate reads on players' personalities and you haven't done that at all this game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Why would Aye hammer Shaitra is she is scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was clear Shaitra was going down and Scum needed some Town cred. Bussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to all of us how me voting for Shaitra is bussing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how bussing works, we discussed it quite a bit in Scumchat Game 4.
> 
> It's not just that FA and Shaitra both called you Town.
> 
> It's your play this Game. Usually you have VERY strong and highly accurate reads on players' personalities and you haven't done that at all this game.
Click to expand...


I said both of them were off in their game play this time. If I thought they were town, why would I have voted for them?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

With that, I'm off to bed. 4:30 is in less than 7 hours and I have to go help an engineer that got himself in over his head.


----------



## Grandma

Goodnight, Aye.

(Just remember, it's a game, nothing personal here.)


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote* *scarlet*
> 
> seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Avatar. I wanted to prove ika was Aye's guard. You just seemed glad for any lynch that wasn't you.
Click to expand...



Okay, I have a moment, what do you mean IKA is Aye's guard? You keep stating he is town. So which is it scarlet?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Should I put SR or Aye at L-1?
> 
> It's looking like Aye, Avi, Ika and SR are all town and that can't be. Someone has to be scum here.
> 
> Who is it? SR is pissing everyone off and definitely buddying me. Is it her? It could be BUT if she's town, I want her in until the end because she can help us crack the game. If she's scum, I want her gone now.




I'll say it again, we gain nothing from flash lynching. Information is to be had, in arguing points, analyzing votes, etc. I don't think we should flashlynch anyone. I think we need to read a little more. That's my 2 cents.  After the above statement by SR trying to prove IKA is guard, this really makes her look terribly suspicious, given I have asked her directly and she read him as town and has been all game. 

I don't understand the change.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Should I put SR or Aye at L-1?
> 
> It's looking like Aye, Avi, Ika and SR are all town and that can't be. Someone has to be scum here.
> 
> Who is it? SR is pissing everyone off and definitely buddying me. Is it her? It could be BUT if she's town, I want her in until the end because she can help us crack the game. If she's scum, I want her gone now.




I'll say it again, we gain nothing from flash lynching. Information is to be had, in arguing points, analyzing votes, etc. I don't think we should flashlynch anyone. I think we need to read a little more. That's my 2 cents.  After the above statement by SR trying to prove IKA is guard, this really makes her look terribly suspicious, given I have asked her directly and she read him as town and has been all game. 

I don't understand the change.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usurper makes sense bc of Mertex's read on Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be mean or catty here, but Mertex isn't a strong player. She routinely finds reasons to call Scum on any player that's pointed out even the slightest, tiniest little suspicious thing she's done. In other words Mertex specializes in OMGUS.
> 
> Just saying.
Click to expand...


I may nor be a strong player, Grandma, but I back up my accusations with fact.  About me routinely finding reasons to call Scum on any player that's pointed out even the slightest,  you either haven't check my votes or you are flat out lying.  I haven't been flitting about voting for several people in this game as some others are doing.  In fact, you voted for Josh in Post #2122 and by Post #2155 you were voting for Aye.  Why don't you post the Post numbers where I'm OMGUS'ing, you know, to back up what you are saying.

The fact is that many of us had suspected TSO, before you came into the game, and you took over his role.  The fact that FA, and Shaitra voted for Avi when they both turned out to be guards make is more likely that you are a guard, too, why you were voting for him.  It might have worked when we didn't know that FA/Shaitra were Scum, but now it looks pretty suspicious, that all the guards were voting for their ruler?   Who would suspect?  Even Cafe suspected that you may be the last guard - Post #2108.

Post #1697  Grandma posts Avatar's wagon showing Arden/Grandma/Fa and Shaitra on it and claims he (Avi) is Town.

Post #1706 Grandma questions attention being placed on Avatar.

Post #1708, I asked Grandma why she now thinks Avi is Town.

Post #1715 Grandma gives some excuse for why Avi is now Town.

Shaitra was a guard, she knew Avi was Scum (ruler), and her voting for him at the last minute when FA was going down does not mean Avi is not the ruler.  If Grandma is the last guard, she is going to try and defend Avatar, because he is the best candidate for the Ruler, mostly based on the votes by others and by him.





Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, let's see if the same people that were voting for him are still wanting to vote for him, this might tell us a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, *Grandma*, FA_Q2, Shaitra_
> 
> Well, let's see... Arden, I don't have much of a read on yet, FA was a Guard, and Shaitra's one of my main suspects. *I'm feeling, at least for now, that Avi is Town.*
> 
> I'm not going to vote for him this Day unless he claims Scum.
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> *I'm concerned about the attention Avatar's getting.* FA was on his wagon.





Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about the attention Avatar's getting. FA was on his wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for him when we were trying to get FA?  What changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I suspected FA, but for me, at the time I voted, Avi was a stronger read.* I voted then went to bed, by the time I was back online today we were in Twilight. (We're almost always post-hammer by the time I log in, most of the time I miss the lynch and the thread's locked for Night.)
> 
> FA was a Guard, I suspect Shaitra, she voted for Avi, and I suspect Arden, who also voted for Avi. Those three votes tell me that Avi is probably Town. That's what changed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching me won't help town win at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question to whoever. Would this be considered a scum or towntell or null?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called flailing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Why would Aye hammer Shaitra is she is scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because it was clear Shaitra was going down and Scum needed some Town cred. Bussing.*
Click to expand...


Is that what you, Shaitra and FA were doing when you all voted for Avatar?  Bussing?  Because you wanted Town cred?


----------



## Grandma

Like I said. Mertex is an OMGUSer. 

I'm not saying you're Scum, Mertex. Or Town. I'm saying that you're a weak player. Nothing wrong with that, unless someone else is basing their vote upon your reads.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Like I said. Mertex is an OMGUSer.
> 
> I'm not saying you're Scum, Mertex. Or Town. I'm saying that you're a weak player. Nothing wrong with that, unless someone else is basing their vote upon your reads.



I think you're just saying that because I have pegged you as the last guard.  You don't want the other Townies to pay attention to my comments, even though I've provided the posts and the post numbers, which makes your comment irrelevant.  Also, I may have OMGUS in previous games, when I was just learning, but they have nothing to do with this game.  So, unless you can post the posts and the post numbers where I have done an OMGUS vote here in this game, I'm going to consider your comment as just a nervous defense of your scummy actions.


----------



## Grandma

Had you been paying attention, Mertex, in posts 1771 and 1773 I make it clear that the Ruler is among Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra. Shaitra was lynched and flipped Guard. That left Arden, Aye, Cafe, and Josh to choose from. I chose Josh. Then Avi said that Shaitra read Aye as Town, as had FA. I switched my vote then and plan on keeping it there.


----------



## Grandma

OH, AND BY THE WAY I THINK THAT A LOT OF THE ATTENTION SCARLET IS GETTING IS FROM SCUM TRYING TO DEFLECT THE WAGON ON AYE (OR ANY OTHER PERCEIVED GUARD/RULER.)


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Had you been paying attention, Mertex, in posts 1771 and 1773 I make it clear that the Ruler is among Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra. Shaitra was lynched and flipped Guard. That left Arden, Aye, Cafe, and Josh to choose from. I chose Josh. Then Avi said that Shaitra read Aye as Town, as had FA. I switched my vote then and plan on keeping it there.



Oh, but I am paying attention....and I find it interesting, because in Post #1327, you claimed Avi was your main Scum interest.

Post #1517 you claim that Avi and Me are Scum.

Post #1570 you ask SR if she doesn't think Avi and FA are scum.

*And, if you were paying attention*, you would have noticed that in post #1773 you made a correction to your Post #1771 where you had said the Ruler is among Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh and Shaitra.  You said in your correction, "Our King is most like Arden, *Avi*, Cafe, Josh and Shaitra."   *Funny, that you are omitting Avi's name in your post above....are you trying to hide something?*





Grandma said:


> CORRECTION - Our "King" is most likely among:
> 
> *Arden, Avi, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra.*


----------



## ScarletRage

The change on ika occurred when ika didn't hammer Aye at L-1. There's no way ika doesn't do that while attacking someone else unless he's a guard. I did have a solid townread on him but there are somethings that just totally read changers. That lack of a hammer did it. Being hammer obsessed and active are things I associate with town ika. When he starts making exceptions, that totally makes me suspicious.

Cafe, by now you should know that I don't really care about looking suspicious (see iceproof gambit), I care about catching scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had you been paying attention, Mertex, in posts 1771 and 1773 I make it clear that the Ruler is among Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra. Shaitra was lynched and flipped Guard. That left Arden, Aye, Cafe, and Josh to choose from. I chose Josh. Then Avi said that Shaitra read Aye as Town, as had FA. I switched my vote then and plan on keeping it there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but I am paying attention....and I find it interesting, because in Post #1327, you claimed Avi was your main Scum interest.
> 
> Post #1517 you claim that Avi and Me are Scum.
> 
> Post #1570 you ask SR if she doesn't think Avi and FA are scum.
> 
> *And, if you were paying attention*, you would have noticed that in post #1773 you made a correction to your Post #1771 where you had said the Ruler is among Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh and Shaitra.  You said in your correction, "Our King is most like Arden, *Avi*, Cafe, Josh and Shaitra."   *Funny, that you are omitting Avi's name in your post above....are you trying to hide something?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECTION - Our "King" is most likely among:
> 
> *Arden, Avi, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well, there is a way to call Shaitra on it and test my theory as to whether ika is guard or you just think terribly unobservant despite possessed. Shaitra has zero intention of moving her vote.

Pledge your vote to vote Aye. She can't very well turn around in half a page based solely on her vote.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Like I said. Mertex is an OMGUSer.
> 
> I'm not saying you're Scum, Mertex. Or Town. I'm saying that you're a weak player. Nothing wrong with that, unless someone else is basing their vote upon your reads.



Grandma, I perceive Mertex to have quite a lot of potential. Just because I have played the most doesn't make me the best at reading you guys. Y'all know each other better. That's precisely why I can state the best strategies but the reads of the group have mostly been better than mine.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SR hasn't answered my questions yet. Why is that?



Your questions were nothing more than a rhetorical rant accusing me of making up the whole case. When your questions make sense and are designed to probe alignment, I will answer.

I also had a work meeting.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> You said in your correction, "Our King is most like Arden, *Avi*, Cafe, Josh and Shaitra."   *Funny, that you are omitting Avi's name in your post above....are you trying to hide something?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECTION - Our "King" is most likely among:
> 
> *Arden, Avi, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra.*
Click to expand...


I accidentally left names off the list in post 1771. I later removed Avi from consideration because both FA and Shaitra voted for him. They wouldn't dare risk the Ruler that way.

You see, finding the last Guard would be great, but I want the Ruler - that way the Guard dies as well and saves us time and trouble.


Now, Mertex, you should assist the stronger players - attempting to throw suspicion on Townies because they look at you is not working towards Town's win condition. In other words, you're making yourself look bad with the OMGUS.

Done.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Well, there is a way to call Shaitra on it and test my theory as to whether ika is guard or you just think terribly unobservant despite possessed. Shaitra has zero intention of moving her vote.
> 
> Pledge your vote to vote Aye. She can't very well turn around in half a page based solely on her vote.



Shaitra was lynched yesterday.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is a way to call Shaitra on it and test my theory as to whether ika is guard or you just think terribly unobservant despite possessed. Shaitra has zero intention of moving her vote.
> 
> Pledge your vote to vote Aye. She can't very well turn around in half a page based solely on her vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra was lynched yesterday.
Click to expand...


I meant to say test you Grandma. You said you had zero intention of moving. There's no point of Me and Mertex arguing over who the guard is when the guard will die when we lynch the ruler. If she's right on you, you'll be a corpse. If she's wrong on you, ika should flip. If we're both wrong, her real guard will flip.

Either way, the best move is to pledge her vote on Aye.


----------



## Grandma

Okay.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR hasn't answered my questions yet. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions were nothing more than a rhetorical rant accusing me of making up the whole case. When your questions make sense and are designed to probe alignment, I will answer.
> 
> I also had a work meeting.
Click to expand...


You have fabricated the entire case against me, which is why you can't answer what I asked you to show as proof. Where are the the posts, post numbers, and quotes from them?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 108 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 6 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Scarlet sheeps Josh's vote on Wolf. Also tells ika to 'comply' with what she's doing.
Sheeping - MafiaWiki

Post 120 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 6 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Says we should vote the scummiest person. Called Wolf the scummiest at that time.

Post 127 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Says word choice is about alignment. (If she believes that, then why does she fight against being voted for a lynch? Must be because she thinks we should do as she says and not as she does.)

Post 142 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 8 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Says she wants to hear from the lurkers. (We know by now she doesn't and that was just fluff.)

Post 147 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 8 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Avi asks SR why she's trying to rush a lynch on Wolf. (You don't say! Another rush lynch? My, my, my!!!)

Post 217 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Says ika doesn't always vote for the person with the most votes. (Far cry from her saying he always hammers.)

Post 263 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 14 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Sheeps Avi's vote on ika. 

Post 265 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 14 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Says a good wagon is one where votes can be analyzed. (Strange how she doesn't want the votes on mine analyzed, especially after I said more than once that scum had already voted for me.)

Post 267 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 14 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Seemingly telling us what she believes Arden is thinking - when Arden hadn't said anything remotely near what is said here. Putting words in people's mouths again?

Stopped at Page 11. Will post more later after work.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am still in unvote status. I'm going to be watching.


----------



## Josh_B

I feel like I haven't been around much the last couple of days. I'm catching up now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-Grandma is not being lynched today so if you think it's her, then make your case after the next flip. I have been thinking that if SR is scum, she is not a guard or a ruler. She could be the usurper or she's town. We can figure that out later. If Aye stays in the game, this will continue to be an issue and most likely needs to be voted out so we can move on. The situation with Aye vs SR is eating up all the game and if neither one of them is scum, the actual guard/ruler will be sitting back watching/laughing. I think there is a chance that Avi is the usurper also or he's town. He can wait Mertex. We need to get a flip I think. Before I vote, I'll look at wagon votes and see where things are after that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

One thing I think that is EXTREMELY important to point out is that Aye's votes came earlier in the day yesterday and came about organically. BUT SR's votes came after Aye's wagon took off-Avi, ika, Aye all voted for her and started pushing her as scum all at the same time because of her push for Aye. This can't be discounted and I think is very significant. So for all intents and purposes, I am leaning towards voting Aye. I think this flip will help us a lot. So that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and Aye-I won't vote you while you are working.


----------



## Josh_B

Shaitra said:


> Mertex is leaning town, but there is something nagging at me.  Not sure what it is yet.



If we want to talk about post that stick out. It's statements like this that really stick out to me. I'm going to cross reference mertex to FA and look at the House wagon again.


----------



## Josh_B

FA_Q2 said:


> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> AyeCantSeeYou Town
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much



This awkward posting gap. It isn't a lot to go on but I guess it doesn't really matter, it can be noticed. I'm probably confbiasing like a MF, but if there's any possible evidence that means it might be true, it could be. -Now looking into the House wagon.


----------



## Josh_B

*unvote AYE

VOTE: Mertex 
*
If we have to revisit Aye again because this is wrong, than by all means we will. But this is already the second time I've voted her and she seems town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Explain your case on Mertex please.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Explain your case on Mertex please.


 
seems to be the same one I had going. I just haven't been able to cross check her with FA yet


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Hmmm I think I am getting good at this finding scum thing. I vote Shaitra >> Scum.
> 
> *Vote Scarlet Rage*
> 
> SR is scum IMO. She should be lynched.



She was the first SR vote, right after Shaitra's flip. Made a few other comments regarding SR being scum regarding SR trying to control the game. I don't make much of this vote.



Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> first read shaitra gave was me, wolf, and aye as town.
> 
> this was after she voted for Arden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? So FA and Shaitra both call Aye Town.
> 
> *unvote
> vote: AyeCantSeeYou*
Click to expand...


Voted for the same reason I did-FA and Shaitra called her town.



★Arden said:


> *Vote AyeCan'tSeeYou*
> 
> I'm tired and wrong. I should learn to stick with my instincts.



Instincts-not a great reason for a vote but I can see it. 



Wolfsister77 said:


> Wow, Looking at Shaitra's posts and I'm amazed at how little she posted anything of substance.
> 
> Outside of the below reads list there is very little from her. She read Avi as both scum and town-could be a clue here. Suspicious of ika but did nothing with it-could be a clue or not. Townread-me, SR, Cafe, Math, Aye.
> I believe Aye was strong townread by both Shaitra and FA-so this could be important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it appears I’m lurking, but I have no intention of getting in the drama.  And frankly, it makes it hard to read the game because there’s so many posts to skip.  I hope it will settle down soon.
> 
> My reads so far:
> 
> Town
> Wolf
> SR
> *Aye*
> Avi
> House
> 
> Null
> Arden
> Mertex
> Mathblade
> Josh_B
> TSO!
> MeBelle replacement
> 
> Scum
> Rosie
> Ika
> OldSchool
> FA_Q2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> FA's reads again:
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> *AyeCantSeeYou Town*
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, Well Aye was townread by both Shaitra and FA and I don't see anyone else they were both reading as town. It's more of a clue than anything else I can find so.........
> 
> *Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*
Click to expand...


My vote and reason. I later unvoted and am not voting currently.



Josh_B said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name.
> 
> I'll be happy to vote there again.
> *VOTE: AYECantseeyou*
Click to expand...


Josh' original vote due to calling out guards by name-has since changed to Mertex.



ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also possible scum is intentionally making things difficult* and we need to be observant for those behaviors. Something is definitely off this game on several people and on the game in general. I can't put my finger on it, but now that the toxicity is out of the way, some are even more annoyed and so* many aren't playing* that it is actually starting to frustrate me as well. This is a perfect environment for scum to win right now.
> 
> I'll be back when others decide they want to play. I wish House was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our answers lie in the bolded above, especially the last part. It's difficult to figure out people when they aren't contributing much of anything. Staying silent helps scum and hurts town. That is why I went ahead voted for FA. He has been more quiet than usual this game, so let's see if he talks more now that there's another vote on him. On the same note, I wish Avi would post more as well. *Shaitra is quiet as well*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to participate as much as I can.  But right now I am really busy at work.  I'm posting right now on my break and I try to keep the game in the background so I can read in any spare time but RL and work comes first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Aye would probably be a good vote. This post seems to be calling out guards by name.
> 
> I'll be happy to vote there again.
> *VOTE: AYECantseeyou*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*
> 
> Pressure voting confirmed scum is usually a sign of scum screaming give me a reason to townread you buddy.
Click to expand...


This is SR's vote for Aye supposedly trying to get the guards to be more townread.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: ScarletRage*
> 
> ika is on to something with her. I want to find out what.



She's been laying out her case and will continue.



Avatar4321 said:


> *vote* *scarlet*
> 
> seems totally scummy to chew me out over being trigger happy while encouraging a quick lynch of aye. She is trying to rush this and pretend she isnt



Avi's been changing his vote around a lot and seems willing to lynch anyone that isn't him. I can post examples of this later if necessary. It's suspicious to me. 



ika said:


> how about im not on the damn thread every fucking second, how about i cam on after someone fucking unvoted? have you ever thought of that shit?
> 
> seriosuly titus can you misrep me any furtehr? your making shit up as you go now
> 
> *vote SR
> *
> i wanted the hammer but im fed up wth you fuckign shit now, you dont know my activity leevels on here so quit trying to fabricatie shit on me



Emotion vote based in anger over being scumread by SR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So I really don't know what to make of the above wagons or who is scum on them because there is no flip to tell us anything.

We need a flip. I strongly discourage switching to anyone else unless there is a damn good case. 

I am not sold on anyone as scum yet right now but was willing to get a flip regardless so we can continue. 

I understand giving more time but those of you flitting around from vote to vote and not explaining why like Avi and Josh are starting to bug me.

Until you tell me why you are voting for Mertex with a really good thought out case I'm calling you out on your vote switiching all over the place for no reason-Josh and Avi.

*Vote: Josh_B*

FoS: Avatar4321


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-I would appreciate it if you finish your case on SR when you get done with work.

FoS: Arden

Your vote for Aye was not thought out and I'm not going to accept these kinds of votes any more.

Get your ass in here and play or replace out.

FoS: Mathblade 

Yesterday your contributions were very nice and appreciated but you haven't done anything to solve the game

FoS: ika

Tired of you doing nothing but bitching at SR all game or wanting to hammer. That doesn't help us.

Screw all you people who don't play or vote hop. I will not vote out those who contribute to the game unless someone can show a very good case on them being scum.

So no to anyone I have not put a vote or FoS on in the last 2 posts.

So take that!!


----------



## MathBlade

Hey I am trying to play. I said Low Availability yesterday and you acknowledged it. I just woke up and need to try to get to the VCA today once I find all of Wake's posts...

Take your FoS based on RL and shove it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## MathBlade

Telling me to get my ass in here or replace out = not cool.


----------



## Mertex

Taking a break for lunch.  Read over the posts really quick, but won't be able to stick around till maybe later tonight.

Wolfsister77   I was pointing out Grandma's relationship to Avi, and the fact that two other Scum voted for Avi should not make us think that because she voted Avi she is confirmed "town".  
Also, I wasn't pushing for Grandma's lynch, but rather Avatar's.  I think Avatar is the ruler.  We had a wagon on him and it fell apart, I think we switched to FA and then never came back to him.  When I have time I'll check to see who argued in his defense and why Avi's wagon fell apart.  I'm thinking, like Cafe said in a previous post, that Grandma may be the last guard.  And, now I think Arden is the Usurper, but not 100% sure.

I have thought that Aye was Town, don't see much to make her Scum but will continue to check her out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Telling me to get my ass in here or replace out = not cool.



That was directed at Arden and I have no issue with people not playing due to RL issues. Maybe re-read what I wrote. If someone only posts once or twice a day but delivers real content, I am cool with it. If someone can't post due to RL issues or needs V/LA I am cool with it. If it is explained, even briefly, I don't care. And you did that so yesterday I had no issue with anything you did. And what you said after that about VCA, etc. was helpful and I would of loved to see more like that from you. 

What I am not cool with is people like Arden who are really, really good when they are here but are barely here and sometimes just throw a vote in there and go away again. Or Josh who did great at the beginning and now just stops by to put up a vote without a good explanation. Or ika who is only bitching at SR or lurking or hammering with one or two good content posts that I like but that's it. And your content yesterday was fabulous and appreciated but before that you were in a bad mood and rarely spoke except to vote yourself, talk about how much you didn't want to post here and it was a chore and were mad at being called scum. It wasn't helpful to the game.


----------



## Josh_B

I vote hopped earlier because there seemed to be a lot of tunneling going on in the middle. I was pushing my vote to people I felt were on the edge and trying to get reactions from them. I think it mostly worked. 

Town/ier reads on 
Grandma
Math(still maybe)
Scarlet
Aye

This whole pushing Avatar as the ruler from Mertex seems bad. Wolfsister, you and I have already explained why it's probably not true. Why are you OMGUSing me? You liked it when I put a vote on Grandma and said it was gut. Now I'm putting a vote on Mertex because Aye is probably town, and I feel like there is a possible link to Mertex from both FA and Shai that should be looked into.


----------



## MathBlade

From the halfway I have done so far both of them seem like scum. Will post results Sunday. Family crap today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> I vote hopped earlier because there seemed to be a lot of tunneling going on in the middle. I was pushing my vote to people I felt were on the edge and trying to get reactions from them. I think it mostly worked.
> 
> Town/ier reads on
> Grandma
> Math(still maybe)
> Scarlet
> Aye
> 
> This whole pushing Avatar as the ruler from Mertex seems bad. Wolfsister, you and I have already explained why it's probably not true. Why are you OMGUSing me? You liked it when I put a vote on Grandma and said it was gut. Now I'm putting a vote on Mertex because Aye is probably town, and I feel like there is a possible link to Mertex from both FA and Shai that should be looked into.



I voted you to get the above post, not OMGUS. Pressure vote to get you to get the above post, an explanation on Mertex.

Happens all the time. 

I still think you are town and am totally cool with moving on from Aye. I also think SR is town and do not think Avi is the ruler. I'm not sold on Mertex as scum either and frankly I don't have a clue who is so I need a good case on someone to cast a vote or to look into it more myself but I have a ton other things to do this weekend so I'm letting others take over for awhile. 

*Unvote*


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf how do you explain ika's refusal but got ika guarding Aye?


----------



## ika

wolf: i am not scum reading her nor voting her b/c shes scum reading me im scum reading her b/c shes fucking misrepping the fucking shit out of me.

i fucking said i was not here at the time of the l-1 and titus is now obviously blaitently ignoring it.

that being said i really dont give a fuckign damn. i have about 5-7 other games that i play in as well as 3 games i am currently modding/co-modding so this game is not very high on priority list for me at all.

you got beef or proplems with me you put a fucking vote down on me or bug off.


----------



## Wake

*VC this evening.*


----------



## ScarletRage

You were attacking me while Aye was at L minus 1...so no.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika-You do realize how bad it looks that you went on a rampage like that when Aye was racking up votes. Having said that, I do at least understand now why you voted her. However, I am extremely suspicious of all the votes flying over to SR from people when Aye's wagon was taking off. You, Avi, Aye (which I can understand) all piled on her over this period of time. This can't be a coincidence.

My confrontation post was meant to get reactions and I got an explanation from everyone I was looking for except Arden. 

Now, I am also willing to give you the benefit of the doubt ika on whether or not you were here when she was at L-1 because I unvoted rather quickly when I realized it.

I don't believe I have ever done a good analysis of SR and it's time for me to ISO her and do so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi-I have really been having a tough time analyzing you this game. Sometimes you look town but many times you've pinged scum to me. So you will get an ISO also.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf how do you explain ika's refusal but got ika guarding Aye?



Sorry, I don't understand the question. Rephrase please.


----------



## ScarletRage

It is my contention ika was on during L minus one for Aye. He ignored this fact and attacked me. It is odd for a hammer obsessed guy to do that. The only way I canexplaain that is ika guarding Aye.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> *unvote AYE
> 
> VOTE: Mertex
> *
> If we have to revisit Aye again because this is wrong, than by all means we will. But this is already the second time I've voted her and she seems town.



So both FA and Shaitra call Aye Town, which makes her Suspect #1. Aye goes into wall posting, unusual for her, to make a case for Scarlet as Usurper, which is deflection as Usuper =/= Ruler, which again makes her look very suspicious for being so over-the-top.

And Josh unvotes Aye saying Aye looks Townish.

Aye + Josh are the Ruling Party team.

We can deal with the Usurper after these 2 are gone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> *unvote AYE
> 
> VOTE: Mertex
> *
> If we have to revisit Aye again because this is wrong, than by all means we will. But this is already the second time I've voted her and she seems town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both FA and Shaitra call Aye Town, which makes her Suspect #1. Aye goes into wall posting, unusual for her, to make a case for Scarlet as Usurper, which is deflection as Usuper =/= Ruler, which again makes her look very suspicious for being so over-the-top.
> 
> And Josh unvotes Aye saying Aye looks Townish.
> 
> Aye + Josh are the Ruling Party team.
> 
> We can deal with the Usurper after these 2 are gone.
Click to expand...


OK, But who's the ruler, Aye or Josh? I still remember FA using the word King. I also have to go back and look at Josh as well.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf how do you explain ika's refusal but got ika guarding Aye?



SR, I have been over all of Aye's post and didn't find a single one that led me to believe she is Scum.  She defended herself quite well and even gave posts #'s  and links, but you have yet to post one of her comments that might make her sound like Scum.  And, it's possible that Ika was away when Aye was at L-1....I was too, and had she been lynched, there wouldn't have been a vote from me on her.  At one point you thought Shaitra was the ruler and Arden was her guard, and we know now that Shaitra was just a guard.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> I vote hopped earlier because there seemed to be a lot of tunneling going on in the middle. I was pushing my vote to people I felt were on the edge and trying to get reactions from them. I think it mostly worked.
> 
> Town/ier reads on
> Grandma
> Math(still maybe)
> Scarlet
> Aye
> 
> This whole pushing Avatar as the ruler from Mertex seems bad. Wolfsister, you and I have already explained why it's probably not true. Why are you OMGUSing me? You liked it when I put a vote on Grandma and said it was gut. Now I'm putting a vote on Mertex because Aye is probably town, and* I feel like there is a possible link to Mertex from both FA and Shai that should be looked into.*



That's a load of BS.  The only reason FA was agreeing with me on my reads on House/WS, when I thought House was the guard and WS the ruler is because as Scum, he knew that neither House nor Wolf were the ruler and was using me as his excuse to vote for Wolf.  There is no link to me from either FA or Shaitra.  Shaitra read Wolf, SR, Aye, Avi and House as Town, so what is the link from her to any of them?  Possibly just to Avi, if he is the ruler, why she was calling him "town".

So why did you put a vote on Grandma?  What was your gut telling you?  I agree that Aye is probably town, but so am I.  In post #1557 you thought FA was town, perhaps we should check out the link between you and FA.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> *unvote AYE
> 
> VOTE: Mertex
> *
> If we have to revisit Aye again because this is wrong, than by all means we will. But this is already the second time I've voted her and she seems town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both FA and Shaitra call Aye Town, which makes her Suspect #1. Aye goes into wall posting, unusual for her, to make a case for Scarlet as Usurper, which is deflection as Usuper =/= Ruler, which again makes her look very suspicious for being so over-the-top.
> 
> And Josh unvotes Aye saying Aye looks Townish.
> 
> Aye + Josh are the Ruling Party team.
> 
> We can deal with the Usurper after these 2 are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, But who's the ruler, Aye or Josh? I still remember FA using the word King. I also have to go back and look at Josh as well.
Click to expand...


Do you remember the last Game where Avi called his partner "she?" He was trying to throw us off. FA would do the exact same thing. Is the Ruler a King? Is the Ruler a Queen? We don't know. But I'm 100% sure that the King/Queen is Josh?Aye, and Aye is the stronger suspect right now.


----------



## Mertex

The post where you think FA is town.



Josh_B said:


> It should be obvious *that the wagons against town are being padded by scum*.
> Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons.
> 
> FA_Q2 has always been suspect* but this looks like that padding.*


Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> The post where you think FA is town.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be obvious *that the wagons against town are being padded by scum*.
> Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons.
> 
> FA_Q2 has always been suspect* but this looks like that padding.*
> 
> 
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace
Click to expand...


He did not call FA town here. He called him scum for jumping on Avi's wagon. Josh was instrumental in helping catch FA. This is why this game is so fricking confusing. 

Everyone has a shade of town and scum in this game.

Except me. I'm the only obvious townie here and it blows. 

I want some town help dammit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> OK, But who's the ruler, Aye or Josh? I still remember FA using the word King. I also have to go back and look at Josh as well.



Do you remember the last Game where Avi called his partner "she?" He was trying to throw us off. FA would do the exact same thing. Is the Ruler a King? Is the Ruler a Queen? We don't know. But I'm 100% sure that the King/Queen is Josh?Aye, and Aye is the stronger suspect right now.[/QUOTE]

Prove how I'm scum, grandma. I'm not. Get over it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Just got in from work, will be posting soon.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> So both FA and Shaitra call Aye Town, which makes her Suspect #1. Aye goes into wall posting, unusual for her, to make a case for Scarlet as Usurper, which is deflection as Usuper =/= Ruler, which again makes her look very suspicious for being so over-the-top.
> 
> And Josh unvotes Aye saying Aye looks Townish.
> 
> Aye + Josh are the Ruling Party team.
> 
> We can deal with the Usurper after these 2 are gone.



I'm not the only person they called town in their posts. Does that make all the others scum as well? The wall posts are in my defense against made-up crap. If you had taken time to read the game and understand what's going on, you'd know that. I'm not doing that to call SR the usurper, as you claim. Don't put words into my posts that don't belong there. 

Wolf unvoted as well. Which scum are you going to call her? Possibly the role you have?


----------



## Mertex

Wolf, then why this post:



Josh_B said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 votes that caused a lynch in less than 5 minutes. _For fuck's sake.
> _
> Whether I'm wrong or not about Shaitra being town, looking at SR as scum here, followed by Aye. I still think Avatar is town- like Wolf and ika, he seems to be putting himself out there too much to be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually no.  Avatar should be viewed as confscum at this point.*
Click to expand...

Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolf, then why this post:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 votes that caused a lynch in less than 5 minutes. _For fuck's sake.
> _
> Whether I'm wrong or not about Shaitra being town, looking at SR as scum here, followed by Aye. I still think Avatar is town- like Wolf and ika, he seems to be putting himself out there too much to be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually no.  Avatar should be viewed as confscum at this point.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace
Click to expand...


I asked him to explain that and he never did.

Josh_B 

Do you still feel this way and why?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 381 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 20 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR saying ika can be ruler. Followed by this post (382), contradicting herself: Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 20 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Post 387 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 20 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Shaitra saying this is the most town SR has looked to her. 

Post 393 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 20 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR trying to round up votes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 408 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 21 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR trying to keep the arguing between Wolf and Mertex going.

Post 424 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 22 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR calling out five players and telling them they are her town reads, then saying they should lynch outside of that group. 

Post 580 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 29 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR saying this about gambits " I'm very conservative when it comes to those as town". Really? Guess you go overboard as scum, like you have in this game.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.1*​
*★Arden (0): 
Avatar4321 (1):*_ Mertex_
*AyeCantSeeYou (3): *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage_
*CafeAuLait (1): 
Grandma (0):
ika (0):
Josh_B (0): 
Mathblade (1): *_CafeAuLait_
*Mertex (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (4): *_Mathblade, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, ika_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (1): *_Wolfsister77_


*~* With 11 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/16/14, @9PM Central.
~ VCs reflect replaced-in players from the point they join on. Mertex 


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 581 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 30 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Sheeping Josh regarding Rosie.

Post 584 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 30 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Now saying 3 players are town.

Post 587 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 30 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Asking Wolf to give her a reason so she can vote for Rosie.


----------



## Mertex

Wake   Would you update the Vote counts, VC 2.2, 2.3, 2.4, 2.5, 2.6, Cafe has already started playing and you have her listed in the players, but in the "Not Voting" you are still showing TheOldSchool.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake 

Cafe is voting Mathblade and I'm not voting anyone right now.


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> It is my contention ika was on during L minus one for Aye. He ignored this fact and attacked me. It is odd for a hammer obsessed guy to do that. The only way I canexplaain that is ika guarding Aye.



or maybe the fact is i didnt know she was l-fuckign-1? maybe i dont have time to read every god damn vote in between every 20 so posts? maybe you need to quit fucking misrepping me? you just need to fuck off when i say that your misrepping me about my shit.



Wolfsister77 said:


> ika-You do realize how bad it looks that you went on a rampage like that when Aye was racking up votes. Having said that, I do at least understand now why you voted her. However, I am extremely suspicious of all the votes flying over to SR from people when Aye's wagon was taking off. You, Avi, Aye (which I can understand) all piled on her over this period of time. This can't be a coincidence.



yes and i dont give a fucking damn, i care about people not misreping me.

------------------------------

know what titus, lets dance, yous still a scumbutt

*vote aye*


----------



## ika

im also now in a pissed off mood agian but this stupid shit and have sevral other games to look into so dont expect much from me if anything needs my immitate attention post me to it


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK-Aye is not at L-2. SR is at L-3.

Aye-Arden, Grandma, SR, ika

SR-Mathblade, Aye, Avi


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK-Aye is not at L-2. SR is at L-3.
> 
> Aye-Arden, Grandma, SR, ika
> 
> SR-Mathblade, Aye, Avi



Now, not not.

6 needed to lynch. I feel it is important to point these things out so I will be doing so when needed.


----------



## Mertex

Considering that ScarletRage has been on my Scumdar and my 4 Top Scum, and nobody else seems to think Avatar is the ruler, let's see what happens here.

*Vote:ScarletRage*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sure Mertex, right after I did my post count, LOL.

Aye is at L-2

Arden, Grandma, SR, ika

SR is at L-2

Mathblade, Aye, Avi, Mertex


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 1043 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 53 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR called for townblocks earlier in the game, as quoted in one of my posts above, but now contradicting herself on them.

Post 1105 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 56 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR saying chaos is the hallmark of her scum game. (Like I'm surprised by that, considering all she's done this game is cause chaos.)


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sure Mertex, right after I did my post count, LOL.
> 
> Aye is at L-2
> 
> Arden, Grandma, SR, ika
> 
> SR is at L-2
> 
> Mathblade, Aye, Avi, Mertex


Thanks for keeping up with it.  I don't have time and it seems it changes every minute.

Some of  the ones I read as Scum are on Aye's wagon, except for Ika.  I might as well join the SR wagon even though Avi is voting for her. No one else wants to vote for Avi even though I've come across many posts where several have listed him as Scum.   Hope her flip helps us one way or the other.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Mertex, right after I did my post count, LOL.
> 
> Aye is at L-2
> 
> Arden, Grandma, SR, ika
> 
> SR is at L-2
> 
> Mathblade, Aye, Avi, Mertex
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping up with it.  I don't have time and it seems it changes every minute.
> 
> Some of  the ones I read as Scum are on Aye's wagon, except for Ika.  I might as well join the SR wagon even though Avi is voting for her. No one else wants to vote for Avi even though I've come across many posts where several have listed him as Scum.   Hope her flip helps us one way or the other.
Click to expand...


I disagree with lynching SR right now. If she is town, I'd like her around until end game. If she's scum, sure let's get rid of her. But I don't want to get rid of her until we are fairly certain she is scum. I'd like her at least to be able to defend herself after Aye is done with her case against her before lynching her. 

Any lynch we do, we should be certain as we can be that we are correct.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, Mertex, I am still suspicious of Avi as well. I did not say I would not vote for him. Josh is starting to bug me too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And Cafe seems a little protective of SR too but that is just a hunch I need to look at. She seemed to object when I voted SR and I wondered about that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 1153 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 58 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR making a 'deal' with house on who to vote out and in what order.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika 

Why did you change your vote to me, when you've been saying all game long that you think SR/Titus is scum? 

What's your case for voting for me?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Post 1153 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 58 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> SR making a 'deal' with house on who to vote out and in what order.



This makes me angry all over again and makes me want to lynch her but I wanted to lynch House for the same thing and he was rebel but still..................grrrrrr. Makes me mad.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 1383 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR saying FA, Avi, and ika are solid town reads.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 1153 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 58 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> SR making a 'deal' with house on who to vote out and in what order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me angry all over again and makes me want to lynch her but I wanted to lynch House for the same thing and he was rebel but still..................grrrrrr. Makes me mad.
Click to expand...


She still hasn't answered any of the questions I asked her from last night. Notice that?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 1153 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 58 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> SR making a 'deal' with house on who to vote out and in what order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me angry all over again and makes me want to lynch her but I wanted to lynch House for the same thing and he was rebel but still..................grrrrrr. Makes me mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She still hasn't answered any of the questions I asked her from last night. Notice that?
Click to expand...


Yep, She seems to be avoiding you while buddying me like crazy yesterday. Don't worry, I've taken note of it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC-You only said this when you were scum.
Click to expand...


Looking back over Grandma's posts, interesting things can be found. I won't go into it tonight, since I'm working again tomorrow, but I suggest a search of her posts. She's not posting like her usual self in my opinion. Look and see for yourself.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 1477 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 74 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Scarlet saying FA is town. (He said that about her too, I believe.)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 1568, 1569 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 79 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 79 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR seemingly upset of the votes on FA. 
"I'll just be over here if and when people actually want to lynch scum.

You know, Wolf, Josh B, Mathblade... those people."


----------



## Wolfsister77

No FA scumread SR. Grandma seems off this game too.

I am thinking of re-looking at a few people. It's just a time thing being able to do it all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Post 1568, 1569 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 79 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 79 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> SR seemingly upset of the votes on FA.
> "I'll just be over here if and when people actually want to lynch scum.
> 
> You know, Wolf, Josh B, Mathblade... those people."



Good job here. I had forgotten about this. She was heavy duty scumreading me for most of the game and then suddenly decided I was town. I have not been playing any different than last game when she knew I was town the whole game. So yeah, another thing to take note of.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 1738 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 87 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
SR saying this " trusting me might not be smart".


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Prove how I'm scum, grandma. I'm not. Get over it.



Arden and Cafe were also among FA's town/null picks. 

The way you're wallposting to try and move the votes away from Ruler and over to Usurper is a tell. 

That you haven't said, "Okay, lynch me, I'll flip Town" is an even bigger tell.

I am utterly convinced that you're the Ruler.

If I'm wrong I'll vote myself after your flip.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Looking back over Grandma's posts, interesting things can be found. I won't go into it tonight, since I'm working again tomorrow, but I suggest a search of her posts. She's not posting like her usual self in my opinion. Look and see for yourself.



Read Game 2. That's how I've been posting. 

Why?

1) I replaced in, which isn't as easy to work with as starting on Day 1 with everyone else;

2) I'm not pissed off, sick, and wrecked on cough syrup.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove how I'm scum, grandma. I'm not. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arden and Cafe were also among FA's town/null picks.
> 
> The way you're wallposting to try and move the votes away from Ruler and over to Usurper is a tell.
> 
> That you haven't said, "Okay, lynch me, I'll flip Town" is an even bigger tell.
> 
> I am utterly convinced that you're the Ruler.
> 
> If I'm wrong I'll vote myself after your flip.
Click to expand...


You haven't been keeping up. If you had, you'd know why I'm posting what I am. It has nothing to do with the usurper role at all. Why do you keep bring up the usurper anyway? Is that what you rolled this time?


----------



## CaféAuLait

And I've noted Josh seems to be abs


Wolfsister77 said:


> And Cafe seems a little protective of SR too but that is just a hunch I need to look at. She seemed to object when I voted SR and I wondered about that.




Popping in for a bit, I just read this page and have to go back for the rest. Sorry, Wolf, where did I object to you voting SR? Can you post the post number.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> You haven't been keeping up. If you had, you'd know why I'm posting what I am. It has nothing to do with the usurper role at all. Why do you keep bring up the usurper anyway? Is that what you rolled this time?



I haven't been studying your wall posts, if that's what you mean. I rarely read anyone's wallposts, they make my eyes blister.

I rolled Town this time. Actually TSO rolled Town, as it were.


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, I just skimmed the thread after spending a family day with Math. We still are. Can you put everything you want me to respond to in one post? From my perspective, it sounds like you just took my iso and then said I was scum for changing my mind. Use major points. Rehashing my ISO and why I did everything I did is something no one will care to read for its length.

I had a massive argument with Wolf. Stop implying that I woke up one day and decided Wolf was town. I attempted to coordinate people because townblocks are how we win.

Ika, we can dance if you are alive after Aye flips. I still don't buy you miss the one thing youobsess with. Your responses make me a hair more open to it as Guard ika could do the same thing you did but not vote Aye. I appreciate the angry reachout.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been keeping up. If you had, you'd know why I'm posting what I am. It has nothing to do with the usurper role at all. Why do you keep bring up the usurper anyway? Is that what you rolled this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been studying your wall posts, if that's what you mean. I rarely read anyone's wallposts, they make my eyes blister.
> 
> I rolled Town this time. Actually TSO rolled Town, as it were.
Click to expand...



Grandma,

I'll straight shoot this. I am having issues with your arguments. A ton of your posts seem to keep reverting back to FA's reads. You keep referencing him over and over, almost as if that is the only argument you have. Perhaps since I have been reading from my phone I have missed something. But it seems as if you are leaning on his reads as being the "be all end all"  and you are not making other logical arguments. I think you have referenced and linked to that FA's reads several times and have gone back to the "king" thing too several times.

I don't know why, but this is strange to me.

I thought Aye may be usurper because her voting pattern.

How about an argument for Aye, without using FA? Scum are scum, and since you think he may have been trying to fool us by saying "King" and it could have been 'Queen" why lean on FAs count so much?


----------



## ScarletRage

Scum tried to counter me to FA. Scum are countering me to Aye. Scum pushed me back when Shaitra was lynched.

Kinda obvious what is going on here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex 

Please explain why you are voting SR. The lets see the flip is not sufficient.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 

Why are you voting SR? Your doing it because you think she's rushing a lynch and accusing you of the same is not sufficient.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can't stand Avi this game.

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma,
> 
> I'll straight shoot this. I am having issues with your arguments. A ton of your posts seem to keep reverting back to FA's reads. You keep referencing him over and over, almost as if that is the only argument you have. Perhaps since I have been reading from my phone I have missed something. But it seems as if you are leaning on his reads as being the "be all end all"  and you are not making other logical arguments. I think you have referenced and linked to that FA's reads several times and have gone back to the "king" thing too several times.
> 
> I don't know why, but this is strange to me.
> 
> I thought Aye may be usurper because her voting pattern.
> 
> How about an argument for Aye, without using FA? Scum are scum, and since you think he may have been trying to fool us by saying "King" and it could have been 'Queen" why lean on FAs count so much?



Cafe, you had FA in your neighborhood Game 3. He was Scum with me in Game 4. You and I know how he plays.

There is no way in hell he would dare risk the Ruler by reading the Ruler as Scum. FA would read the Ruler as Null or Town.

His Scum/Leaning Scum reads: Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika.

His Null/Town reads: Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Avi, Josh, Grandma (TSO), Mathblade

From Wall Post 1766: FA defends Josh and calls Math Scum. He's very much after Wolf. He reads me (tso) and Scarlet as Scum. Defends Avi. Wants to PL Ika.

Later he and Shaitra wagon Avi.

So Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika, Avi, Math, Avi, and I = not Ruler, not likely Guard.

That leaves Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Josh.

Well, Shaitra turned out to be a Guard, didn't she?

So Aye, Cafe, Arden, Josh are left. 

Shaitra read Aye as Town. I don't have the link for her full reads list, I got that bit of news from Avi. 

SHAITRA AND FA BOTH LIST AYE AS TOWN.

That very much shortens the suspect list for me.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma, While both townreading Aye makes Aye Ruler more likely, that is not a lock. A good way to play scum is to scumread your buddies but always have somewhere better to vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good point Grandma. Can you guys tell I have no fucking clue what I am doing?


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's also a good point SR.

Yep, I'm done here.

Avi is the usurper-take it to the bank.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, Grandma is right on Aye. Just right for the wrong reasons. Lynching a usurper is not strategically advantageous to us right now. We didn't hunt the usurper the last couple days and caught scum.

If you want my vote onAvatar, make a very compelling case.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma, While both townreading Aye makes Aye Ruler more likely, that is not a lock. A good way to play scum is to scumread your buddies but always have somewhere better to vote.



You know that and I know that. FA probably does too, but is he (or Shaitra) going to risk the Ruler getting lynched because of his (their) read(s)? I doubt it. The Guards might bus each other if they feel the need (and know who their cronies are,) but they won't at all risk the Ruler.


----------



## ScarletRage

That's why it's such a huge risk to townread the ruler. If they flipped, people would assume the guards protected the ruler. Hemce why no slam dunk.


----------



## ScarletRage

People always got voted for suggesting Aye scum. Things like that suggest Aye ruler. Aye v Avatar, Aye v me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, Grandma is right on Aye. Just right for the wrong reasons. Lynching a usurper is not strategically advantageous to us right now. We didn't hunt the usurper the last couple days and caught scum.
> 
> If you want my vote onAvatar, make a very compelling case.



I feel more confident with my scumread on Avi than I do on Aye scum or you scum SR. I can make a case when I have more time.

Everyone else needs to make their cases for their votes also.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, Grandma is right on Aye. Just right for the wrong reasons. Lynching a usurper is not strategically advantageous to us right now. We didn't hunt the usurper the last couple days and caught scum.
> 
> If you want my vote onAvatar, make a very compelling case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel more confident with my scumread on Avi than I do on Aye scum or you scum SR. I can make a case when I have more time.
> 
> Everyone else needs to make their cases for their votes also.
Click to expand...


I agree with this but for your reads. The case also needs to be in one or two posts so people can follow.


----------



## Josh_B

I'll be able to read more and respond to some thing in the morning. I suppose this this a prod dodge. I have to go work now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, Grandma is right on Aye. Just right for the wrong reasons. Lynching a usurper is not strategically advantageous to us right now. We didn't hunt the usurper the last couple days and caught scum.
> 
> If you want my vote onAvatar, make a very compelling case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel more confident with my scumread on Avi than I do on Aye scum or you scum SR. I can make a case when I have more time.
> 
> Everyone else needs to make their cases for their votes also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with this but for your reads. The case also needs to be in one or two posts so people can follow.
Click to expand...


I will vote Aye to avoid a NL. But I've had a really bad feeling about Avi for awhile now and it won't go away.


----------



## Wolfsister77

SR is not scum people. There's no way. She's town. Move somewhere else. Seriously.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, While both townreading Aye makes Aye Ruler more likely, that is not a lock. A good way to play scum is to scumread your buddies but always have somewhere better to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that and I know that. FA probably does too, but is he (or Shaitra) going to risk the Ruler getting lynched because of his (their) read(s)? I doubt it. The Guards might bus each other if they feel the need (and know who their cronies are,) but they won't at all risk the Ruler.
Click to expand...


RIght,  and how many times did Shai read Avatar, Wolfsister and Aye as town? Every single one of her reads. How many times did FA defend Avatar?


ScarletRage said:


> People always got voted for suggesting Aye scum. Things like that suggest Aye ruler. Aye v Avatar, Aye v me.



Was this before of after FA and Shai died? And were FA and Shai in on this voting? Because the way I see it if they were gone, then the only person voting for someone other than Aye ( if she is ruler) would be the only remaining guard. So who was turning the vote against Aye's wagon? It can only be one. Usurper would want Aye dead too. So I can't follow this logic SR, unless you are saying this has been a pattern all game and we can find FA and Shai starting counter wagons- along with one last suspected guard.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Dammit the last part of my first paragraph in this post is missing! I hate this forum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> I'll be able to read more and respond to some thing in the morning. I suppose this this a prod dodge. I have to go work now.




This post bothers me Josh. Why would you need a prod when you posted this AM? You votes have been all over the board as well. Here and there, some without explanation. I'll tell you why it bother me, I was just reading a link House supplied in the Scum Hunting thread, and this is one thing it points out. Scum jumping into a thread, saying they are gone or will be back later or apologizing, offering nothing of substance and disappearing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma,
> 
> I'll straight shoot this. I am having issues with your arguments. A ton of your posts seem to keep reverting back to FA's reads. You keep referencing him over and over, almost as if that is the only argument you have. Perhaps since I have been reading from my phone I have missed something. But it seems as if you are leaning on his reads as being the "be all end all"  and you are not making other logical arguments. I think you have referenced and linked to that FA's reads several times and have gone back to the "king" thing too several times.
> 
> I don't know why, but this is strange to me.
> 
> I thought Aye may be usurper because her voting pattern.
> 
> How about an argument for Aye, without using FA? Scum are scum, and since you think he may have been trying to fool us by saying "King" and it could have been 'Queen" why lean on FAs count so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, you had FA in your neighborhood Game 3. He was Scum with me in Game 4. You and I know how he plays.
> 
> There is no way in hell he would dare risk the Ruler by reading the Ruler as Scum. FA would read the Ruler as Null or Town.
> 
> His Scum/Leaning Scum reads: Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika.
> 
> His Null/Town reads: Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Avi, Josh, Grandma (TSO), Mathblade
> 
> From Wall Post 1766: FA defends Josh and calls Math Scum. He's very much after Wolf. He reads me (tso) and Scarlet as Scum. Defends Avi. Wants to PL Ika.
> 
> Later he and Shaitra wagon Avi.
> 
> So Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika, Avi, Math, Avi, and I = not Ruler, not likely Guard.
> 
> That leaves Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Josh.
> 
> Well, Shaitra turned out to be a Guard, didn't she?
> 
> So Aye, Cafe, Arden, Josh are left.
> 
> Shaitra read Aye as Town. I don't have the link for her full reads list, I got that bit of news from Avi.
> 
> SHAITRA AND FA BOTH LIST AYE AS TOWN.
> 
> That very much shortens the suspect list for me.
Click to expand...


The reason why I said that is because you are putting too much into one read by FA. I think I already said I thought FA took risks, his outed his PR in our hood in game three without knowing if scum resided there. Here are Shai's Null reads, Shai is a very smart player and does NOT take risks. Should we put as much faith into her nulls?

Null:
Arden
Mertex
*Mathblade*
Josh_B
TSO!
*MeBelle replacement*

*I found it of interest she mentioned "Mebelle's replacement" and Math ( Math replaced Mebelle) both under NULL.* 

Mathblade AKA Mebelle on her mind heavily for some reason?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Post 1383 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> SR saying FA, Avi, and ika are solid town reads.



Yeah, that's why I decided to go ahead and vote for SR.  She has been jumping around and accusing everyone of being the ruler and scum.  I had her pegged as the Usurper, and maybe she isn't, but she sure wants to get someone lynched, anyone, even if she doesn't vote for them.



ScarletRage said:


> *The only reason I am not voting for you Wolf is because I feel you are the ruler and we're not getting a wagon on you for that reason. If you're town and have all the scum defending you, count your blessings.*
> 
> @All The way to break this setup is to townhunt not to scumhunt. If you eliminate certain players as town, then the scum MUST be in the remainder. I'm hard reading ika as town and I doubt anything will change that.* My gut says Wolf Arden Mertex JoshB scumteam*, but it's best if I don't get into tunnelvision.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And FA's nulls:



 Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @@Wake

Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar 
Josh_B – null 

tso! - null


Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much

__________________________


Which nulls overlap between Shai and FA?

*Mathblade 
Josh
TSO*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Which nulls overlap between Shai and FA?

*Mathblade 
Josh
TSO/Grandma

*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex
> 
> Please explain why you are voting SR. The lets see the flip is not sufficient.




I just posted a response to Aye's comments as to why I think SR is scum.  Go back to my first list of reads, she was one I thought was scum from the start.  She tried to round up several to vote for someone,  (I can't remember exactly who she was after).    She has accused several people of being scum, including yourself and myself, and others who I get a complete Town read on, like Aye.  She tried to get a deal going with Town to get both of us lynched, which was not town at all.  She was accusing Aye of being scum, but I did a complete read of all of Aye's posts and didn't find any one single post that I could say was suspicious.  I'd be really surprised if Aye turns out to be Scum whenever her role is revealed.  

She seems to think we have to get the guards first before getting the ruler, which doesn't make much sense to me which comes first.  In fact, getting the ruler first would eliminate having to try and figure out who the last guard is.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 1383 Official USMB Mafia Game 6 The Rebels In The Palace Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> SR saying FA, Avi, and ika are solid town reads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why I decided to go ahead and vote for SR.  She has been jumping around and accusing everyone of being the ruler and scum.  I had her pegged as the Usurper, and maybe she isn't, but she sure wants to get someone lynched, anyone, even if she doesn't vote for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only reason I am not voting for you Wolf is because I feel you are the ruler and we're not getting a wagon on you for that reason. If you're town and have all the scum defending you, count your blessings.*
> 
> @All The way to break this setup is to townhunt not to scumhunt. If you eliminate certain players as town, then the scum MUST be in the remainder. I'm hard reading ika as town and I doubt anything will change that.* My gut says Wolf Arden Mertex JoshB scumteam*, but it's best if I don't get into tunnelvision.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, I had the scumteam wrong awhile back. I talked things out with Wolf. A few flips also told me I was wrong. Ican be confident and wrong.

A lot of us have accused may different people. That's what scumhunting is.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Please explain why you are voting SR. The lets see the flip is not sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to Aye's comments as to why I think SR is scum.  Go back to my first list of reads, she was one I thought was scum from the start.  She tried to round up several to vote for someone,  (I can't remember exactly who she was after).    She has accused several people of being scum, including yourself and myself, and others who I get a complete Town read on, like Aye.  She tried to get a deal going with Town to get both of us lynched, which was not town at all.  She was accusing Aye of being scum, but I did a complete read of all of Aye's posts and didn't find any one single post that I could say was suspicious.  I'd be really surprised if Aye turns out to be Scum whenever her role is revealed.
> 
> She seems to think we have to get the guards first before getting the ruler, which doesn't make much sense to me which comes first.  In fact, getting the ruler first would eliminate having to try and figure out who the last guard is.
Click to expand...

I did at first bc the sheer number of guards made it unlikely to get a ruler lynch.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, While both townreading Aye makes Aye Ruler more likely, that is not a lock. A good way to play scum is to scumread your buddies but always have somewhere better to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that and I know that. FA probably does too, but is he (or Shaitra) going to risk the Ruler getting lynched because of his (their) read(s)? I doubt it. *The Guards might bus each other if they feel the need* (and know who their cronies are,) but they won't at all risk the Ruler.
Click to expand...


Except the guards don't know who the other guards are.  The guards only know who the ruler is.  The ruler doesn't even know who his guards are.  So, no, it makes more sense to me that they would vote for the Ruler or give a null read on the ruler,  so when they flip scum no one suspects their calls.  

FA voted for Avatar in Post 1551 (which I think FA thought it would make us think Avi was not the ruler)  then Avatar voted for FA in post 1561 - probably figuring that FA was not a guard, since FA voted for him.


----------



## Grandma

Cafe, look at their townreads as well, not just their nulls. And look at how they voted. For example, they both defended Avi, but then got on his wagon. Avi therefore could not possibly be the Ruler. Others caan be eliminated the same way.

Like I said, I'm certain that the Ruler/Guard come from
Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra.

(Just so you know, Cafe, I don't think you're either one.)

Compared with Shaitra's _null_ reads (could I have the Town reads too, please?) what do we have:
Arden
Mertex
*Mathblade*
Josh_B
TSO!
*MeBelle replacement*


FA had Math and Mertex as Scum. I happen to know that I'm Town. So the overlap is Arden and Josh. On the Null reads overlap. The town read overlap could tell us more.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, While both townreading Aye makes Aye Ruler more likely, that is not a lock. A good way to play scum is to scumread your buddies but always have somewhere better to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that and I know that. FA probably does too, but is he (or Shaitra) going to risk the Ruler getting lynched because of his (their) read(s)? I doubt it. The Guards might bus each other if they feel the need (and know who their cronies are,) but they won't at all risk the Ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RIght,  and how many times did Shai read Avatar, Wolfsister and Aye as town? Every single one of her reads. How many times did FA defend Avatar?
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> People always got voted for suggesting Aye scum. Things like that suggest Aye ruler. Aye v Avatar, Aye v me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this before of after FA and Shai died? And were FA and Shai in on this voting? *Because the way I see it if they were gone, then the only person voting for someone other than Aye ( if she is ruler) would be the only remaining guard. So who was turning the vote against Aye's wagon?* It can only be one. Usurper would want Aye dead too. So I can't follow this logic SR, unless you are saying this has been a pattern all game and we can find FA and Shai starting counter wagons- along with one last suspected guard.
Click to expand...


This part of your comment doesn't make sense to me.  There are several people voting for SR (against Aye)....they can't all be the last guard.


----------



## Grandma

Scarlet might be the Usurper, but she's not the Ruler or Guard.

Sheep me, people. Like I said, if Aye doesn't flip Ruler I'll vote myself the next Day and all of you can sheep that. Deal?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can't stand Avi this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*



All this time you have been saying that you are convinced Avi is Town, and now that we have two wagons going, you vote for him?  After I moved my vote from him to SR?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, While both townreading Aye makes Aye Ruler more likely, that is not a lock. A good way to play scum is to scumread your buddies but always have somewhere better to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that and I know that. FA probably does too, but is he (or Shaitra) going to risk the Ruler getting lynched because of his (their) read(s)? I doubt it. The Guards might bus each other if they feel the need (and know who their cronies are,) but they won't at all risk the Ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RIght,  and how many times did Shai read Avatar, Wolfsister and Aye as town? Every single one of her reads. How many times did FA defend Avatar?
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> People always got voted for suggesting Aye scum. Things like that suggest Aye ruler. Aye v Avatar, Aye v me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this before of after FA and Shai died? And were FA and Shai in on this voting? *Because the way I see it if they were gone, then the only person voting for someone other than Aye ( if she is ruler) would be the only remaining guard. So who was turning the vote against Aye's wagon?* It can only be one. Usurper would want Aye dead too. So I can't follow this logic SR, unless you are saying this has been a pattern all game and we can find FA and Shai starting counter wagons- along with one last suspected guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This part of your comment doesn't make sense to me.  There are several people voting for SR (against Aye)....they can't all be the last guard.
Click to expand...


I agree with you.

SR is suggesting (in the post of hers  which I answered), _there is always_ a counter to Aye's wagon, she says someone is put up instead of Aye. She is suggesting scum starts the counter. My point was this can't be true. The last guard would be *the only one* wanting to counter a wagon against Aye. ONE PERSON, Of course the usurper would jump on at some point IMO. Unless this *one person* ( which should be easy to figure out who this was) is countering Aye's wagon, this one person must be making a pretty strong argument and we should be able to figure out who this one person is.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> *SR is not scum people.* There's no way. She's town. Move somewhere else. Seriously.



That's what you've been saying about Avi, now all of a sudden you're voting for him?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, While both townreading Aye makes Aye Ruler more likely, that is not a lock. A good way to play scum is to scumread your buddies but always have somewhere better to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that and I know that. FA probably does too, but is he (or Shaitra) going to risk the Ruler getting lynched because of his (their) read(s)? I doubt it. The Guards might bus each other if they feel the need (and know who their cronies are,) but they won't at all risk the Ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RIght,  and how many times did Shai read Avatar, Wolfsister and Aye as town? Every single one of her reads. How many times did FA defend Avatar?
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> People always got voted for suggesting Aye scum. Things like that suggest Aye ruler. Aye v Avatar, Aye v me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this before of after FA and Shai died? And were FA and Shai in on this voting? *Because the way I see it if they were gone, then the only person voting for someone other than Aye ( if she is ruler) would be the only remaining guard. So who was turning the vote against Aye's wagon?* It can only be one. Usurper would want Aye dead too. So I can't follow this logic SR, unless you are saying this has been a pattern all game and we can find FA and Shai starting counter wagons- along with one last suspected guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This part of your comment doesn't make sense to me.  There are several people voting for SR (against Aye)....they can't all be the last guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> SR is suggesting (in the post of hers  which I answered), _there is always_ a counter to Aye's wagon, she says someone is put up instead of Aye. She is suggesting scum starts the counter. My point was this can't be true. The last guard would be *the only one* wanting to counter a wagon against Aye. ONE PERSON, Of course the usurper would jump on at some point IMO. Unless this *one person* ( which should be easy to figure out who this was) is countering Aye's wagon, this one person must be making a pretty strong argument and we should be able to figure out who this one person is.
Click to expand...


First of all, I believe this is the first time that I remember Aye having a wagon, so SR's comment (according to your comment above) *that there is always a counter to Aye's wagon *doesn't make sense.  SR has not even voted for Aye in any of the vote counts except this last one, 5.1.  I wasn't on when the vote on Aye started, although I did mention when I saw that several were voting for her,  that I didn't think she was scum.  I didn't vote for SR until today because my vote on Avi was going nowhere.  SR has been on my scumdar from the first, and I may be wrong, but I see her as more scummy than Aye.


----------



## Grandma

Sheep me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Avi this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this time you have been saying that you are convinced Avi is Town, and now that we have two wagons going, you vote for him?  After I moved my vote from him to SR?
Click to expand...


Nope, Stop with the misrep. I voted for Avi before. I have been suspicious of him off and on all game. I have had times I think he is town too. He has not been himself this game. He is playing more like scum than town. He's willing to throw his vote on anyone that isn't him for any reason. He only comes in here and votes for someone and leaves. He is causing chaos only a lot more subtly. SR has been very open and very active and very much trying to figure this game out. If she can't be the ruler and Avi can't be the ruler, let's vote for who it is. I really don't think the game will progress unless we get a flip of either Aye or SR. If I had to choose, it would not be SR this time. If Aye flips rebel, then I'd go after her or Avi or Josh or mathblade next. 

*Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou

L-1*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been keeping up. If you had, you'd know why I'm posting what I am. It has nothing to do with the usurper role at all. Why do you keep bring up the usurper anyway? Is that what you rolled this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been studying your wall posts, if that's what you mean. I rarely read anyone's wallposts, they make my eyes blister.
> 
> I rolled Town this time. Actually TSO rolled Town, as it were.
Click to expand...


Nope, I wasn't talking about the posts where I started defending myself against SR's false accusations. If you had read the game, you'd have known I was posting the post #s in defense. You are not keeping up with the game, which is odd for you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Scarlet might be the Usurper, but she's not the Ruler or Guard.
> 
> Sheep me, people. Like I said, if Aye doesn't flip Ruler I'll vote myself the next Day and all of you can sheep that. Deal?



The only way you'd know for sure SR is't the Ruler or Guard is if you are one of them. Nice way to out yourself!


----------



## Wolfsister77

One reason I am concerned about Aye is the push to someone else as soon as her wagon took off and the fact that she never said anything along the lines of, "go ahead, and lynch me and you'll see" or some similar wording like House, myself, Mertex, etc. have said. I am concerned that her presence in the game will keep us from being able to finish it due to the fact that there are too many people who think she's the ruler.

I'd rather vote for one of the inactives right now like mathblade or arden who I feel are in the shadows getting away with whatever. I'm suspicious of Josh also.

If anyone wants to switch to one of those 3, I'll go along.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet might be the Usurper, but she's not the Ruler or Guard.
> 
> Sheep me, people. Like I said, if Aye doesn't flip Ruler I'll vote myself the next Day and all of you can sheep that. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you'd know for sure SR is't the Ruler or Guard is if you are one of them. Nice way to out yourself!
Click to expand...


Ha!! Good catch. 

Let's investigate this. I have no freaking clue what I'm doing anyway.

Grandma 

Explain the above comment please.

In the meantime, no one is going to be put at L-1.

*Unvote*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

SR is running a gambit, as she has all game long. She's pitting town against town up til now, because she never thought she'd be the one having votes on herself at this point. Day 2, she hoped Wolf would counter against her so it'd be her and Wolf. She wanted to be up against someone early in the game, not later on like now. As much as she said ika's idea of randomly selecting people was wrong, that is exactly what she's been doing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@ all

Can someone help me figure out who to vote for?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf, I said before that lynching me would not help town. Lynching our own at this point puts scum closer to a win without a fight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, I said before that lynching me would not help town. Lynching our own at this point puts scum closer to a win without a fight.



Aye-I unvoted you. I've been having a tough time voting for you because I don't feel confident it is the right choice. I want someone to give me a good reason to vote for someone that I can feel good about.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

SR has yet to answer any question I asked from Friday night. I will not put them all in one post for her. If she can't take time to read the thread like some of us do, that's her problem. It's not my job to make it easy for scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Perhaps an SR lynch is best. Here's my main problem with it-she's been active and trying to figure things out. If she's town and we lynch her, where will we be? With a bunch of people like Arden, Mathblade, Josh, Ika, who barley participate and Avi who is on much, much less and barely does anything. 

I don't want to get rid of the active players.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Off to work. 

Wolf, take a look back at Day 1 - SR was against ika's idea of randomly lynching. She took it a step further and started forming town blocks against random people, but pitting them against another. She's been doing that all game, all the while saying ika's idea is wrong. So it's ok for her to do it, but not anyone else?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I will vote for whoever has a strong case as being scum. I don't want to hear what role someone thinks a certain person has, that's irrelevant - I want something that shows how someone is scum. The lurkers have bugged me all game. I've tried @ing them to get them to talk some, but most don't bother. 

Leaving for work now, running late.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet might be the Usurper, but she's not the Ruler or Guard.
> 
> Sheep me, people. Like I said, if Aye doesn't flip Ruler I'll vote myself the next Day and all of you can sheep that. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you'd know for sure SR is't the Ruler or Guard is if you are one of them. Nice way to out yourself!
Click to expand...


Aye, If I'm wrong about you I'll be the next lynch.


----------



## Grandma

Sheep me, people, or Town will lose. I already said that if I'm wrong about Aye today you can lynch me tomorrow, I'll even vote for myself. That's how sure I am that Aye's the Ruler.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Avi this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this time you have been saying that you are convinced Avi is Town, and now that we have two wagons going, you vote for him?  After I moved my vote from him to SR?
Click to expand...

 
I'm not the only one to notice that either.

apparently scarlet being scummy isn't a good enough reason for me to vote for her. Go figure.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Avi this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this time you have been saying that you are convinced Avi is Town, and now that we have two wagons going, you vote for him?  After I moved my vote from him to SR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the only one to notice that either.
> 
> apparently scarlet being scummy isn't a good enough reason for me to vote for her. Go figure.
Click to expand...


How is she being scummy? Explain it. She's active and trying to figure the game out. Tell me why you think she's scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I will vote for whoever has a strong case as being scum. I don't want to hear what role someone thinks a certain person has, that's irrelevant - I want something that shows how someone is scum. The lurkers have bugged me all game. I've tried @ing them to get them to talk some, but most don't bother.
> 
> Leaving for work now, running late.



I agree. If people want to vote out one of the lurkers, I'll go along.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Sheep me, people, or Town will lose. I already said that if I'm wrong about Aye today you can lynch me tomorrow, I'll even vote for myself. That's how sure I am that Aye's the Ruler.



No, Not until I see some real proof she's scum. I haven't seen enough yet and I've seen plenty of town Aye posts.

I've seen plenty of town SR posts too.

I think we are wrong to lynch either one of them.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Avi this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this time you have been saying that you are convinced Avi is Town, and now that we have two wagons going, you vote for him?  After I moved my vote from him to SR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the only one to notice that either.
> 
> apparently scarlet being scummy isn't a good enough reason for me to vote for her. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is she being scummy? Explain it. She's active and trying to figure the game out. Tell me why you think she's scum.
Click to expand...

 
calling people out on things she is doing. Lying about ika to lynch him. Not to mention shaitras comments on her being the most town ever


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep me, people, or Town will lose. I already said that if I'm wrong about Aye today you can lynch me tomorrow, I'll even vote for myself. That's how sure I am that Aye's the Ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Not until I see some real proof she's scum. I haven't seen enough yet and I've seen plenty of town Aye posts.
> 
> I've seen plenty of town SR posts too.
> 
> I think we are wrong to lynch either one of them.
Click to expand...

 
and yet you voted for aye earlier this very page


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep me, people, or Town will lose. I already said that if I'm wrong about Aye today you can lynch me tomorrow, I'll even vote for myself. That's how sure I am that Aye's the Ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Not until I see some real proof she's scum. I haven't seen enough yet and I've seen plenty of town Aye posts.
> 
> I've seen plenty of town SR posts too.
> 
> I think we are wrong to lynch either one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you voted for aye earlier this very page
Click to expand...


Pay attention. I'm voting for no one right now. I don't want an active participant that is trying to solve the game lynched this time around. I would rather get one of the people hiding on the sidelines. I don't think the ruler would put themselves out there for a lynch like either Aye or SR have and I don't think the last guard would either. I think they are hiding. I think we are looking in the wrong place. I would like to drop this Aye and SR nonsense and get one of them.

I'm looking at mathblade again or Arden or Josh. I really don't think ika is scum and quite frankly, even though I have my suspicions, I don't feel strongly enough about others either.

I'd hate to see a hiding scum team get overlooked while the people putting themselves out there are lynched.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't know what "real" proof you are looking for. Getting confessions is not normal. I handed anyone who was thinking about it real proof that Sam was scum last game and you guys still kept trying to make him a townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't know what "real" proof you are looking for. Getting confessions is not normal. I handed anyone who was thinking about it real proof that Sam was scum last game and you guys still kept trying to make him a townie.



You were scum and not to be trusted. And Sam was lynched anyway. So your point is not valid. 

I would like someone else to make the decision on SR or Aye. I don't want to do it. You guys go ahead.

I want one of the hiders. End of story.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to read more and respond to some thing in the morning. I suppose this this a prod dodge. I have to go work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post bothers me Josh. Why would you need a prod when you posted this AM? You votes have been all over the board as well. Here and there, some without explanation. I'll tell you why it bother me, I was just reading a link House supplied in the Scum Hunting thread, and this is one thing it points out. Scum jumping into a thread, saying they are gone or will be back later or apologizing, offering nothing of substance and disappearing.
Click to expand...


Well I was checking in at least 2 times a day, and sometimes throughout the day. I realize my activity has slowed the past couple of days and that it has been noticed. I guess you're right, as far as game time goes, I'm not in any prod danger. But I'm not lurking on purpose either. Just busy IRL. 

You are right. My votes have been all over the board. They've been all over the board on purpose, and I think I explained it before. There's been some things that have been the primary focus of the game, while others sit back and watch. The first two days, I feel like I lynched town by getting caught up in the drama that was going on at the time. Now, rather than focus all of my attention on the drama, (which is probably scum driven in some capacity) I'm poking around the edges to see what I can find.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with Josh. We are concentrating on all the people putting themselves out there and not looking at who is hiding/pushing things from the sidelines. I'd rather vote for Arden or mathblade but Arden has some good posts when she does post, and some posts that don't say anything either. I don't like that she disappears for days but it is what it is. I'm more suspicious of mathblade right now. And like Josh, my votes have been all over the place. The biggest thing that makes me suspicious of her besides the things pointed out by Cafe who is also voting her, is her temperment since she got in here. It's very similar to Shaitra's who was scum. I think at the very least, she needs to be wagoned. If you guys still want to lynch SR or Aye, go for it, but I'm putting my vote where I feel best.

*Vote: mathblade*


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> *unvote AYE
> 
> VOTE: Mertex
> *
> If we have to revisit Aye again because this is wrong, than by all means we will. But this is already the second time I've voted her and she seems town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both FA and Shaitra call Aye Town, which makes her Suspect #1. Aye goes into wall posting, unusual for her, to make a case for Scarlet as Usurper, which is deflection as Usuper =/= Ruler, which again makes her look very suspicious for being so over-the-top.
> 
> And Josh unvotes Aye saying Aye looks Townish.
> 
> Aye + Josh are the Ruling Party team.
> 
> We can deal with the Usurper after these 2 are gone.
Click to expand...


Soo... the town as a whole has pushed Aye, and I have pushed Aye myself when everyone was looking at Avatar. It wasn't a hard push, but I liked what I saw for the most part. I don't recall you mentioning anything about my earlier vote/unvote.


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> *unvote AYE
> 
> VOTE: Mertex
> *
> If we have to revisit Aye again because this is wrong, than by all means we will. But this is already the second time I've voted her and she seems town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both FA and Shaitra call Aye Town, which makes her Suspect #1. Aye goes into wall posting, unusual for her, to make a case for Scarlet as Usurper, which is deflection as Usuper =/= Ruler, which again makes her look very suspicious for being so over-the-top.
> 
> And Josh unvotes Aye saying Aye looks Townish.
> 
> Aye + Josh are the Ruling Party team.
> 
> We can deal with the Usurper after these 2 are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, But who's the ruler, Aye or Josh? I still remember FA using the word King. I also have to go back and look at Josh as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember the last Game where Avi called his partner "she?" He was trying to throw us off. FA would do the exact same thing. Is the Ruler a King? Is the Ruler a Queen? We don't know. But I'm 100% sure that the King/Queen is Josh?Aye, and Aye is the stronger suspect right now.
Click to expand...


You are so good at WIFOM. but you're wrong. Are you the third guard?


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The post where you think FA is town.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be obvious *that the wagons against town are being padded by scum*.
> Especially in this case where Any town wagon has a 5 vote lead on all other wagons.
> 
> FA_Q2 has always been suspect* but this looks like that padding.*
> 
> 
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not call FA town here. He called him scum for jumping on Avi's wagon. Josh was instrumental in helping catch FA. This is why this game is so fricking confusing.
> 
> Everyone has a shade of town and scum in this game.
> 
> Except me. I'm the only obvious townie here and it blows.
> 
> I want some town help dammit.
Click to expand...


Thanks for answering this wolfsister. Mertex you're doing a good job of doubtcasting. Grandma seems to be a little better at it.


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma,
> 
> I'll straight shoot this. I am having issues with your arguments. A ton of your posts seem to keep reverting back to FA's reads. You keep referencing him over and over, almost as if that is the only argument you have. Perhaps since I have been reading from my phone I have missed something. But it seems as if you are leaning on his reads as being the "be all end all"  and you are not making other logical arguments. I think you have referenced and linked to that FA's reads several times and have gone back to the "king" thing too several times.
> 
> I don't know why, but this is strange to me.
> 
> I thought Aye may be usurper because her voting pattern.
> 
> How about an argument for Aye, without using FA? Scum are scum, and since you think he may have been trying to fool us by saying "King" and it could have been 'Queen" why lean on FAs count so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, you had FA in your neighborhood Game 3. He was Scum with me in Game 4. You and I know how he plays.
> 
> There is no way in hell he would dare risk the Ruler by reading the Ruler as Scum. FA would read the Ruler as Null or Town.
> 
> His Scum/Leaning Scum reads: Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika.
> 
> His Null/Town reads: Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Avi, Josh, Grandma (TSO), Mathblade
> 
> From Wall Post 1766: FA defends Josh and calls Math Scum. He's very much after Wolf. He reads me (tso) and Scarlet as Scum. Defends Avi. Wants to PL Ika.
> 
> Later he and Shaitra wagon Avi.
> 
> So Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika, Avi, Math, Avi, and I = not Ruler, not likely Guard.
> 
> That leaves Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Josh.
> 
> Well, Shaitra turned out to be a Guard, didn't she?
> 
> So Aye, Cafe, Arden, Josh are left.
> 
> Shaitra read Aye as Town. I don't have the link for her full reads list, I got that bit of news from Avi.
> 
> SHAITRA AND FA BOTH LIST AYE AS TOWN.
> 
> That very much shortens the suspect list for me.
Click to expand...


I like this reasoning. I feel like I must have done something that FA interpreted as me being a guard. I didn't do it on purpose so I don't know what it was. If you find some similarities between me and FA, it could help us find the ruler.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma,
> 
> I'll straight shoot this. I am having issues with your arguments. A ton of your posts seem to keep reverting back to FA's reads. You keep referencing him over and over, almost as if that is the only argument you have. Perhaps since I have been reading from my phone I have missed something. But it seems as if you are leaning on his reads as being the "be all end all"  and you are not making other logical arguments. I think you have referenced and linked to that FA's reads several times and have gone back to the "king" thing too several times.
> 
> I don't know why, but this is strange to me.
> 
> I thought Aye may be usurper because her voting pattern.
> 
> How about an argument for Aye, without using FA? Scum are scum, and since you think he may have been trying to fool us by saying "King" and it could have been 'Queen" why lean on FAs count so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, you had FA in your neighborhood Game 3. He was Scum with me in Game 4. You and I know how he plays.
> 
> There is no way in hell he would dare risk the Ruler by reading the Ruler as Scum. FA would read the Ruler as Null or Town.
> 
> His Scum/Leaning Scum reads: Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika.
> 
> His Null/Town reads: Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Avi, Josh, Grandma (TSO), Mathblade
> 
> From Wall Post 1766: FA defends Josh and calls Math Scum. He's very much after Wolf. He reads me (tso) and Scarlet as Scum. Defends Avi. Wants to PL Ika.
> 
> Later he and Shaitra wagon Avi.
> 
> So Scarlet, Mertex, Wolf, Ika, Avi, Math, Avi, and I = not Ruler, not likely Guard.
> 
> That leaves Aye, Shaitra, Cafe (The Old School), Arden, Josh.
> 
> Well, Shaitra turned out to be a Guard, didn't she?
> 
> So Aye, Cafe, Arden, Josh are left.
> 
> Shaitra read Aye as Town. I don't have the link for her full reads list, I got that bit of news from Avi.
> 
> SHAITRA AND FA BOTH LIST AYE AS TOWN.
> 
> That very much shortens the suspect list for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why I said that is because you are putting too much into one read by FA. I think I already said I thought FA took risks, his outed his PR in our hood in game three without knowing if scum resided there. Here are Shai's Null reads, Shai is a very smart player and does NOT take risks. Should we put as much faith into her nulls?
> 
> Null:
> Arden
> Mertex
> *Mathblade*
> Josh_B
> TSO!
> *MeBelle replacement*
> 
> *I found it of interest she mentioned "Mebelle's replacement" and Math ( Math replaced Mebelle) both under NULL.*
> 
> Mathblade AKA Mebelle on her mind heavily for some reason?
Click to expand...


Mebelle should be replaced is something that I said to Mertex earlier in the game. I think FA might have mentioned something about it too. When house voted Mebelle earlier, he got immediate response votes from Avatar and I can't remember who. I'll have to see if there is someone that mentions Mebelle in the beginning stages of the game. This could be a sheep statement the guards were making from the ruler, or it could just be that Mathblade is the ruler.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, can you make a case beyond Math is lurking? Yesterday we took a family day and she's kinda burned out on mafia.


----------



## ScarletRage

Right now, the only compelling ruler I see is Aye.

Avatar is one hell of a stretch and I would vote there to avoid nl.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Right now, the only compelling ruler I see is Aye.
> 
> Avatar is one hell of a stretch and I would vote there to avoid nl.



Get her to L-1 and we'll see. That means there's enough support from others and I would consider it. She's at L-2 right now. I'm not putting her at L-1. Get the vote and then we'll talk.


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #33 Wolf advocates lynching MeBelle instead of replacing her after Wake had already announced in Post #18 that he would replace her.   Post #94, House mirrors a policy lynch on Mebelle.   Nobody else supported or went along with a PL on MeBelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to reference quoted content, perhaps you should at least point to the right post.  This particular issue is just a case of hair splitting because you got all butt hurt over a typo in my post earlier and here you are being a hypocrite by bastardizing quotes, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so I made a mistake on the post #, it was actually Post #93.
> *Vote: MeBelle60
> Policy Lynch*
> Official Usmb Mafia Game #6: The Rebels In The Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practice what you preach, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concern is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #103 Wolf was caught by Josh for calling rebels "they"
> 
> Post #108 SR votes for Wolf, *Post #124 House comes to Wolf's defense*, and in Post #134 SR tells House he is hard defending Wolf without a town read on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hear ye, hear ye... this is what Mertex calls coming to Wolfsister's defense when being called out on grammatical errors by Josh:
> 
> Post #124
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did it twice... "their" instead of "our", too.
> 
> Nice catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice nobody else commented on it except for you?  Why are you so concerned that Wolf's grammar error be dismissed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #142 SR says she wants Wolf lynched....and in Post #152 Wolf does an OMGUS vote on SR.  Post #162 House comes along and mirrors Wolf's vote on SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I sheeped ika because his idea was interesting, as I stated quite plainly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #162
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can go along with random voting if that is what folks want to do.
> 
> Vote: ScarletRage
> 
> Sheeping ika, my vote is not indicative of a read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, though that it still mirrors Wolf's vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #211 Josh posts a good explanation of WS use of wrong pronouns - (Wolf had used "they" to refer to rebels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that you completely omitted the fact I corrected & complemented Josh on his point when you've gone to such painstaking research to build a case against me just shows your motives are scummy.
> 
> Let's review that post:
> 
> Post #124
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> She actually did it twice... "their" instead of "our", too.
> 
> Nice catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scummy Mertex is scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it doesn't look like you are complimenting Josh, but rather trying to make a mockery of Josh's catch... people can decide for themselves what they see.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #215 House discounts and argues against SR's contention that the ruler can get aggressive.  (Wolf has been aggressive in her claims and votes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because people can't hold a different opinion unless they're scum, right hive queen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like you are making sure to explain all reasons away.
> 
> 
> Post #215
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the king can afford to get real aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just silly.
> 
> No way I'd be out to piss people off if I could insta-lose the game for my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's common sense that the ruler would be calling for his own head on a pike by pissing people off.  Look at this dumbassery I'm having to respond to.  You think somebody that actually has a big ol' secret like being the ruler would want to put themselves in my position?
> 
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SR made a good point about the king/ruler being aggressive at first because the guards wouldn't bus him/her.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #225 Josh notes that Wolf is seriously naming people as guards, but voting for others.  Post #226, House immediately responds to Josh that he should read up Wolf's meta, (defending Wolf).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advising a player that is new to the site to read up on a player's meta before jumping to conclusions isn't much of a defense.  That advice holds whether the player being discussed is scum or town.
> 
> That you'd twist solid advice as damning evidence shows how much you're working to fabricate a read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice that you are very concerned about Wolf not being misunderstood.  Why would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #263 SR votes for Ika.  Post #266 Wolf sheeps SR's vote on Ika.  Post #270 House votes Ika.   Post #300 House anxious to lynch Ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was.
> 
> 
> Post #300
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give the man his l-1 so we can start being productive, plzkthx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know why I said that?  Oh wait, we'll get there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #325 I mentioned to Avi that Ika wasn't the only one being defended (by Arden) and mention that Aye and House also defended Wolf.  Post #326 House accuses me of trying to put spotlight on him.  (He didn't like that I mentioned he was defending Wolf).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #326
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't speak for the others but I'm voting for ika because he was the first player I saw where another player was defending him. Seems prudent that the king would have others defending him or her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before anyone was defending Ika, House and Aye were defending Wolf...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at Mertex all trying to cast me in a less than saintly light.
> 
> Repent! Repent! Ask, and you shall be forgiven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called banter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep....but it was a fact that both you and Aye came to the defense of Wolf before Arden came to the defense of Ika.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #340 I ask Wolf why she is anxious to have Ika lynched, her response "he's worthless....."  House agrees with her comment and in Post #361 House posts "Bingo" to WS claim that Ika is worthless.  And in post #384 Wolf votes for Ika, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that point I said we'd be getting to?  Here it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #299
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> still not caring, i only joined this spcific game so you guys could have upsuper.
> 
> if you dont want to do my way fine, but *i just saying that you wont be expecting anything from me for the entirety of the game*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So yeah... by ika's own admission, he was useless.  That you went to such trouble to research all these posts and didn't catch that just shows your motivation here is scummy...
> 
> Oh, broken record?  Just shows how egregious your slips are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The point I was making doesn't have to do with Ika being worthless or not, it has to do with you parroting Wolf on everyone of her comments/votes.  I guess you forgot to read the intro to my post.*
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #392, Wolf becomes agitated because I voted for her, accuses me of voting for every one that calls me Scum, yet nobody has called me Scum or voted for me at this point.  Post#416 House tries to calm down Wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #416
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, maybe you should focus less on the words being used and more on the intent behind those words.
> 
> It is easy to get knocked off track by a player's attacks, but those posts are easier to deal with when you ask yourself what effects such posts are designed to have.
> 
> This was a hard lesson I learned "over there", if you remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I instigate, I'm anti-town.  When I attempt to deescalate, I'm... scum?
> 
> Logic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty poor defense that you are like a parent to Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #464 Josh claims Wolf is scum.  Post #904 Josh notices House sheeps Wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this assertion is that House didn't sheep Wolf, did he?  No, he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post #783
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2 minutes later)
> 
> Post #784
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> Vote: FA_Q2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this particularly egregious is the fact I've already addressed this very point with your scum buddy MathBlade.
> 
> Post: 792
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are again, repeating what Wolf said, that FA brought the drama back.  You certainly do seem concerned about Wolf.
> 
> Or they may be able to see the pattern.
> 
> I'm paying attention to everyone. We need to lynch the ruler. I think you are scum for openly saying you won't think. So I'm going to bed quite happy my vote is here after that OMGUS change in my "suspected" alignment in your readwall.
> 
> Sheeping is more often than not scum. Townies have to deduce scum. Scum does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying MathBlade is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely sheep a green whose logic I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note the timestamp)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back over the start of the day, it was indeed FA_Q2 that brought the old drama back to the fore.
> 
> Vote: FA_Q2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totes sheeped there, didn't I?  What's that you say? I did that to cover my as after Math called me out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote House
> 
> Reason: Admitting that he will sheep instead of having his own reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, my vote preceded her scummy post.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #914 Wolf makes an excuse when House asks her why she changed Cafe from "town" to "Scum" - (shortly after Cafe gave her reads and listed Wolf as Scum).
> Cafe had called Wolf on it and told her it seemed like an OMGUS vote, so then Wolf claims she had miscounted and quickly moves Cafe back to Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait... if I'm supposedly a guard, why am I poking my ruler with a stick and drawing attention to her mistake?  That's pretty fucking dumb, innit?  Your logic, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would not be the first time that Scum tries to distance themselves from other Scum by making a scummy observation.  Nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your misrep goes far beyond the realm of incompetence and should confirm to any holdouts that you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, sure, but you still haven't explained why you defend Wolf so much and mirror most of her votes, not to mention agreeing with her on Pls that don't help town.   I'm sure folks can make up their own minds about what I posted but thanks for your attempt at rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oh god this wall. I still haven't read the whole thing. I just want to give it a plug while I go back and look at post 33.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, can you make a case beyond Math is lurking? Yesterday we took a family day and she's kinda burned out on mafia.



I'm not trying to be a bitch. I like math. But I need people to help with the game. If she can't, then she should replace out. I feel the same way about Arden right now.


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar4321 said:


> sorry scarlet. I didn't realize you were had some plan for the random voting. Kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?
> 
> mebelle needs to be replaced already? A record for her.
> 
> I'm half tempted to start lynching her now



I think this is the first person that said something about replacing Mebelle


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake   .....Howcome you didn't assign me a gender?  I'm not neutral, you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.....
Click to expand...


Mertex, wake sent you a pm here. Can you paraphrase what it was about?


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex is probably the ruler.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads -
> 
> RosieS Dead
> AyeCantSeeYou Town
> ScarletRage Scum – already explained
> 
> Mertex – to quiet, very unusual for her.  Leaning scum but not there yet.
> House – to vitriolic for scum.  Town for now
> Shaitra – null but shiatra is always hard as hell for me to read
> TheOldSchool - ? where is he at @Wake
> Arden – Town
> Avatar4321 – Null but I tire of early lynches of avatar
> Josh_B – null
> Wolfsister77 – scum or at the least anti-town.
> tso! - null
> ika – impossible to read someone that is not willing to engage.  The randomness leads me to speculate usurper – it just seems to fit the role
> 
> Mathblade – null she hasn’t posted much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been rather quiet, but it has nothing to do with my alignment.  It has to do with the fact that I love the game, will no longer participate in drama, but I am 100% Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I can actually believe this and thank you for rising above it this time*
> 
> It should make for a more pleasant experience.  That does not mean you should be more quiet though, just less dramatic
Click to expand...


This has been bugging me all game. Last game FA didn't like Mertex at all due to drama. This game, it barely gets going and he does the above-bolded.

Nope, FA wouldn't kiss Mertex's ass or push her less drama thing. However, he does kiss ass as scum like he did to Cafe in game 4 so this could be buddying I guess. However, he's a hypocrite because Mertex has been plenty involved in the drama-especially when it came to House and myself and threatening to quit, etc. 

I'm not convinced on Mertex yet but willing to listen. I'll just make a note of this for now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> Mertex is probably the ruler.



Why? I see Aye as a probable ruler. Followed by Avatar.

Explain how Math/Mertex could be scum and we get the wagons we see. If Mertex was scum, shouldn't we be seeing Avatar flip (supposes Avatar isn't a guard by coincidence).


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.2*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (0):
AyeCantSeeYou (4): *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage, ika_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (0):
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (2): *_CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
*Mertex (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (4): *_Mathblade, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, Mertex_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0): *


*~* With 11 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/16/14, @9PM Central.


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1
Shaitra's Lynch & Flip
5.1 | 5.2
​


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry scarlet. I didn't realize you were had some plan for the random voting. Kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?
> 
> mebelle needs to be replaced already? A record for her.
> 
> I'm half tempted to start lynching her now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the first person that said something about replacing Mebelle
Click to expand...


Are you saying that Avi wanted MeBelle replaced?  That's not the way I read it, he (Avi) was asking if mebelle needed replacment already.....his next line says "I'm half tempted to start lynching her, now."  Unless you were talking about SR, and that wasn't her post.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake   .....Howcome you didn't assign me a gender?  I'm not neutral, you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex, wake sent you a pm here. Can you paraphrase what it was about?
Click to expand...


Wake didn't send me a PM, he just fixed the player's list.  He had left off the "gender id" on me, and he fixed it.

Before
*Player List:*
11) Mertex


After
*Player List:*
11) Mertex♀ <<<<


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is probably the ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I see Aye as a probable ruler. Followed by Avatar.
> 
> Explain how Math/Mertex could be scum and we get the wagons we see. If Mertex was scum, shouldn't we be seeing Avatar flip (supposes Avatar isn't a guard by coincidence).
Click to expand...


Every single time I see Avi's name or see him post, I want to lynch him. The feeling is super strong too. 

He is pinging scum for me so hard right now. Almost as much as FA and Shaitra. I don't know if he's the usurper or a guard or what but he feels like scum much more than anyone else.

I don't have a case unless I go through and quote everything I don't like and call him scum for it. This is just gut and instinct and it is very, very strong. 

I will leave my vote where it is but I will help bring Avi down if needed. No one else is pinging this hard. I want him gone-dead. Period. 

Watch out Avi-if you are town, you are giving off super strong scum vibes and should probably do something about that.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> *Mertex is probably the ruler*.




Yeah, right.  That's why I'm putting myself out here when I could be lurking, since I'm on V/LA, and just coming in here every chance I get.

Your powers of observation suck.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I hate both these wagons. I feel they are both town and we are screwing ourselves by killing an active, participating townie. I officially do not like it!!

Time to vote park. I'm sticking with Avi unless my vote is needed to break a tie at deadline. This decision is final unless, like I said, a deadline vote is needed and then I will switch. 

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Avatar4321

rather than vote for one of the wagons you want to vote for a rebel. It's your choice. Though nothing had changed since yesterday.


----------



## Mertex

I'm not sure what you are trying to do, Wolf, but since I have had Avi on my scumdar from the very beginning, I'm willing to change yet again and see who is willing to vote for Avi. Plenty have said they thought he was Scum, so let's just see.



House said:


> *Avatar is scum.*  IDGAF.





Mertex said:


> I think Avatar is the Ruler.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*





Wolfsister77 said:


> Say he slipped: That leaves 3 people as ruler.
> 
> -ika
> -Josh
> -Avi
> 
> If this is true, *out of those 3 it's Avi*. Thoughts? Do we trust scum? I don't. But was it a slip?





CaféAuLait said:


> I said Avatar's meta was off and *he may be a guard/usurper/king ruler in my first read here.* I said almost the same of Wolf as well.  *Avatar's meta is off.*





Josh_B said:


> I like where you are going with this. search "queen" in this thread leads me find SR, Cafe, and *Avatar still suspicious.*
> 
> 
> I could stand to run up Avatar again and see what happens then compare notes.
> Actually, *I'm proposing that we lynch Avatar. He is definitely not the ruler. but likely to be a guard*.





CaféAuLait said:


> I agree, but if you look at my reads *I say avatar may be king,* wolf may be queen.





Josh_B said:


> Sorry. I thought Aye was guy for some reason. Bouncing off of grandma's 1771,* I can see Avatar as guard, but not as a ruler.*





Grandma said:


> There is no way in hell FA would go so crazy this game, he's pretty middle-of-the-road. He would never risk his Ruler.
> 
> The Ruler is among his Null/Town reads, someone he would either defend or avoid mentioning at all. He certainly would not vote for the Ruler if there was a chance the wagon would take off.
> 
> *So I'm excluding Avi as Ruler. (He could still be Guard or Usurper*.)
> 
> Our choices are: _Arden, Aye, Cafe, Josh, and Shaitra._





CaféAuLait said:


> If Shai does flip ruler and Arden was a guard,   VC 3.2 on the FA lynch and the votes for Avatar as opposed to FA, may tell us the last guard- as we wait and wonder.  *Are they all sitting in a pretty little row?
> ★Arden (0):
> Avatar4321 (4): ★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra*





CaféAuLait said:


> Yes, I know. I was just wondering if all of them were on your VC above when we lynched FA. In a pretty little row and even if she will be killed,* if Grandma may be the unknown last guard possibly*?
> 
> *Avatar4321 (4): *_★Arden, Grandma, FA_Q2, Shaitra
> _






Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree that Avi is not the ruler. *He's guard *or town.



Maybe if we see an FOS on Avatar from the other Townies, we can see who is willing to vote for him if a wagon were to develop on him?  Who isn't willing to, if they have claimed he might be scum?

AyeCantSeeYou  have you ever suspected Avi?


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex is probably the ruler*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  That's why I'm putting myself out here when I could be lurking, since I'm on V/LA, and just coming in here every chance I get.
> 
> Your powers of observation suck.
Click to expand...

That's exactly how I feel about your play sweetie.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I hate both these wagons. I feel they are both town and we are screwing ourselves by killing an active, participating townie. I officially do not like it!!
> 
> Time to vote park. I'm sticking with Avi unless my vote is needed to break a tie at deadline. This decision is final unless, like I said, a deadline vote is needed and then I will switch.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*


Talk to me. You have been right a lot. Once you have given me a case, I got it. Give me a case that beats Aye.


----------



## ScarletRage

That vc by Cafe makes me think Avatar is not a ruler. Both confirmed scum were on him over FA. There is a chance itwas guard guard.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou   Never mind, I see that in post #1668 *you had Avi down as leaning Scum* and in post #1956 you listed *Avi along with Math, SR and Shaitra as your top 4 Scum.  

Vote:Avatar*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.3*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (2): *_Wolfsister77, Mertex_
*AyeCantSeeYou (4): *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage, ika_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (0):
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (1): *_CafeAuLait, _
*Mertex (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0):*


*~* With 11 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/16/14, @9PM Central.


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1
Shaitra's Lynch & Flip
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Listen, I can make a case on Avi later when I have time but the reason I am acting kind of nuts is I am confused. I do not think Avi is the ruler. I have pretty much ruled that out since FA and Shaitra were on his wagon. But, I get very, very, very strong scum vibes from Avi. So strong that every time he posts I just want to lynch him. So he's either town who's completely off his town game to the point that every single person in this game has scumread him at one point or another, or he's a guard or the usurper. I am more certain of him than I am of Aye or SR.

Those of you voting SR, I don't get it. She isn't the ruler. She's been throwing herself out there, taking risks, making a target out of herself, and basically I see her town play from game 5. She could be the usurper towning it up to catch scum. But I doubt she's a guard. So she's a bad lynch.

Aye is looking like town Aye both in her defense of herself and in the way she has played most of the game. She could be the ruler but I just am not really seeing it. Who is her guard? Were FA and Shaitra that protective of her? Who is protecting her now? Anyone? I guess Avi or Josh or Mertex could be said to be protecting her by not wanting to vote her but I'm not so sure of that.

I guess I could look like a guard to either Aye or SR but I think you guys know how ridiculous that is. I'd be a bumbling idiot as the usurper so yeah, I'm definitely town. So why am I acting this way? Because I don't want active, involved townies dying and being left with a bunch of people don't really game solve or contribute enough to win this game. I play to win. I did that last game. I am doing it this game.

So how does town win? We get scum. Avi is screaming scum to me. Not as much as FA and Shaitra were but he is.

Mathblade is the only other one giving me scum vibes.

It is mostly gut, instinct, feeling with Avi. I feel scum when he posts and I was one of his strongest defenders as town in game 2 and he isn't playing anything like that or his town game in game 3. Not even close.

So I'd feel better about an Avi lynch. I will vote to break a tie on Aye if she gets to L-1 by deadline so it isn't like I won't vote her but I just want to make sure it's a good choice. I doubt you'll get me to vote for SR this round.

So anyway, there's what I'm thinking.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Listen, I can make a case on Avi later when I have time but the reason I am acting kind of nuts is I am confused. I do not think Avi is the ruler. I have pretty much ruled that out since FA and Shaitra were on his wagon. But, I get very, very, very strong scum vibes from Avi. So strong that every time he posts I just want to lynch him. So he's either town who's completely off his town game to the point that every single person in this game has scumread him at one point or another, or he's a guard or the usurper. I am more certain of him than I am of Aye or SR.
> 
> Those of you voting SR, I don't get it. She isn't the ruler. She's been throwing herself out there, taking risks, making a target out of herself, and basically I see her town play from game 5. She could be the usurper towning it up to catch scum. But I doubt she's a guard. So she's a bad lynch.
> 
> Aye is looking like town Aye both in her defense of herself and in the way she has played most of the game. She could be the ruler but I just am not really seeing it. Who is her guard? Were FA and Shaitra that protective of her? Who is protecting her now? Anyone? I guess Avi or Josh or Mertex could be said to be protecting her by not wanting to vote her but I'm not so sure of that.
> 
> I guess I could look like a guard to either Aye or SR but I think you guys know how ridiculous that is. I'd be a bumbling idiot as the usurper so yeah, I'm definitely town. So why am I acting this way? Because I don't want active, involved townies dying and being left with a bunch of people don't really game solve or contribute enough to win this game. I play to win. I did that last game. I am doing it this game.
> 
> So how does town win? We get scum. Avi is screaming scum to me. Not as much as FA and Shaitra were but he is.
> 
> Mathblade is the only other one giving me scum vibes.
> 
> It is mostly gut, instinct, feeling with Avi. I feel scum when he posts and I was one of his strongest defenders as town in game 2 and he isn't playing anything like that or his town game in game 3. Not even close.
> 
> So I'd feel better about an Avi lynch. I will vote to break a tie on Aye if she gets to L-1 by deadline so it isn't like I won't vote her but I just want to make sure it's a good choice. I doubt you'll get me to vote for SR this round.
> 
> So anyway, there's what I'm thinking.



Look Wolf, take a deep breath. Now go back and read your posts. I am reading. And it seems every time you either agree with a case or make one of your own, you suddenly change gears. Now, look at why you change gears. I think someone is buddying you. Look back and see IF* you* can see it too Wolf.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't know if scarlet is the ruler. I just think she has been scummy


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't know if scarlet is the ruler. I just think she has been scummy



Who are your other choices Avatar and why, if you are unsure?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 AyeCantSeeYou

Why don't we do what we did the last time and we caught us some Scum.  I asked you and Aye to list your 4 Top Scum (I can't remember if I asked Cafe) but this is what I ended up with after you two responded.  IIRC Cafe didn't want to commit, said she had to go do some more reading, so I don't know where she's at with this.

Me:  Top 4 Scum = Avatar/Shaitra/SR/Grandma
Wolf:                  = Arden/Shaitra/Math/SR
Aye:                   =Math/SR/Shaitra/Avatar

We all had Shaitra as one of our 4 top Scum, we went after her and we turned out to be right.

What other person do you see on all three of our Top 4 Scum?  Both Aye and I were willing to cast a vote on her, but you, Wolf, were not, instead you want to cast it against Aye.

Aye didn't give me her Top 4 Town, but mine was:

Wolf/Cafe/Aye/Myself

Yours was:
Josh/Cafe/Ika/yourself.  (I noticed I didn't make your Top 4 - and I want to know what makes you doubt my Towniness?)

Aye didn't provide me with her Top 4 town, but maybe if she would, we can ask those that are on all 3 of our reads to list their 4 top Scum and maybe we can narrow it down even further. 

Right now Cafe and you are on both of our list of Top 4 Town, maybe she's on Aye's list, too?  We can ask Cafe is she has narrowed down her Scum list and see how it compares.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't know if scarlet is the ruler. I just think she has been scummy



Wow, so detailed. Thanks.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I've just gone back and read the vote on IKA. It was a counter to Wolfsisters wagon. Something which was pushed because of his random voting thing.

What I found was Shai either soft defended or advocated not voting for IKA two times, and another she said she thought the vote was moving too quick and we still have lots of time left to decide. FA said IKA might be a good lynch, *but* said it was wayyyyyy to early to vote for IKA he would hold off ( same as Shai). FA then also points to those on IKA wagon and lists them and says scum must be on IKA wagon and the wagon begins to fall apart with Mertex the first to unvote.  Mathblade states she should vote IKA  and Arden immediately jumps in and asks Mathblade if she is scum.

I made many notes on this, it would be too long to put up. I'll also note both FA and Shai did not vote for IKA.

*VOTE: IKA*

last guard: Arden or Josh

Ursurper:: SR???


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I've just gone back and read the vote on IKA. It was a counter to Wolfsisters wagon. Something which was pushed because of his random voting thing.
> 
> What I found was Shai either soft defended or advocated not voting for IKA two times, and another she said she thought the vote was moving too quick and we still have lots of time left to decide. FA said IKA might be a good lynch, *but* said it was wayyyyyy to early to vote for IKA he would hold off ( same as Shai). FA then also points to those on IKA wagon and lists them and says scum must be on IKA wagon and the wagon begins to fall apart with Mertex the first to unvote.  Mathblade states she should vote IKA  and Arden immediately jumps in and asks Mathblade if she is scum.
> 
> I made many notes on this, it would be too long to put up. I'll also note both FA and Shai did not vote for IKA.
> 
> *VOTE: IKA*
> 
> last guard: Arden or Josh
> 
> Ursurper:: SR???



Arden is the guard. She has been defending Ika all the time. I'll go pull the posts but remember how many times she asked us why we were voting for Ika? Remember all the times she's called him town for nothing? Yeah, Ika is the ruler and Arden is a gurad. I would put Avi as the usurper. 

I am going to go pull those Arden posts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh I meant to say reasons for Arden being last guard is because she was against his lynch several times and Josh, because he started a counter to IKA's lynch in Rosie because he said she was crumbing "king" and her "right guard" comment. However, I lean more for Arden being last guard than Josh.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gone back and read the vote on IKA. It was a counter to Wolfsisters wagon. Something which was pushed because of his random voting thing.
> 
> What I found was Shai either soft defended or advocated not voting for IKA two times, and another she said she thought the vote was moving too quick and we still have lots of time left to decide. FA said IKA might be a good lynch, *but* said it was wayyyyyy to early to vote for IKA he would hold off ( same as Shai). FA then also points to those on IKA wagon and lists them and says scum must be on IKA wagon and the wagon begins to fall apart with Mertex the first to unvote.  Mathblade states she should vote IKA  and Arden immediately jumps in and asks Mathblade if she is scum.
> 
> I made many notes on this, it would be too long to put up. I'll also note both FA and Shai did not vote for IKA.
> 
> *VOTE: IKA*
> 
> last guard: Arden or Josh
> 
> Ursurper:: SR???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arden is the guard. She has been defending Ika all the time. I'll go pull the posts but remember how many times she asked us why we were voting for Ika? Remember all the times she's called him town for nothing? Yeah, Ika is the ruler and Arden is a gurad. I would put Avi as the usurper.
> 
> I am going to go pull those Arden posts.
Click to expand...



Arden 256. 303, 332, 337
Josh 305, 306 diverts to Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and one of the few comments TSO/Grandma made was he did not support IKA lynch. The he disappeared for good. 256


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Why don't we do what we did the last time and we caught us some Scum.  I asked you and Aye to list your 4 Top Scum (I can't remember if I asked Cafe) but this is what I ended up with after you two responded.  IIRC Cafe didn't want to commit, said she had to go do some more reading, so I don't know where she's at with this.
> 
> Me:  Top 4 Scum = Avatar/Shaitra/SR/Grandma
> Wolf:                  = Arden/Shaitra/Math/SR
> Aye:                   =Math/SR/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> We all had Shaitra as one of our 4 top Scum, we went after her and we turned out to be right.
> 
> What other person do you see on all three of our Top 4 Scum?  Both Aye and I were willing to cast a vote on her, but you, Wolf, were not, instead you want to cast it against Aye.
> 
> Aye didn't give me her Top 4 Town, but mine was:
> 
> Wolf/Cafe/Aye/Myself
> 
> Yours was:
> Josh/Cafe/Ika/yourself.  (I noticed I didn't make your Top 4 - and I want to know what makes you doubt my Towniness?)
> 
> Aye didn't provide me with her Top 4 town, but maybe if she would, we can ask those that are on all 3 of our reads to list their 4 top Scum and maybe we can narrow it down even further.
> 
> Right now Cafe and you are on both of our list of Top 4 Town, maybe she's on Aye's list, too?  We can ask Cafe is she has narrowed down her Scum list and see how it compares.



I honestly am having a hard time this game. I am distracted because of school and I also think it is the set-up. My reads are much more fluid then they usually are. It feels like this game  is terribly chaotic. Like it is some ADHD Mafia game. Gah!

For now town reads are:

Mertex
Wolf

*It is short, because ANY of those people I am reading as town can be usurper.  I can't say I am sure on the above because of that fact.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Holy Crap, Check this guard defending her ruler. FA did use the word King right? Look here and I have't even checked Shaitra or SR's comments yet. This is just Arden who barely posted but defending Ika a lot. 



★Arden said:


> I don't get why ika is being voted. Is this a policy lynch? Those are dumb.



This is when Ika's wagon was going. Ika hadn't posted much but she sure did object to his wagon.



★Arden said:


> I do not agree at all that ika is refusing to play the game.



Defending Ika again.



★Arden said:


> I see the situation more as ika pushing his own opinions and agenda. ika is off doing his own thing and trying to solve the game through the way he personally sees best. That's not scum.
> 
> Advocating for a policy lynch on him is worse than anything he's said, and the manner in which it's being done is horrible. This is why I'm still voting House.



Look here, defends Ika again. Calls it a policy lynch. diverts to House.



★Arden said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  *At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House*
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly agree with the part that I've bolded.
Click to expand...


So this is huge!! Arden strongly agrees with FA that there is scum on Ika's wagon. Yep, two guards who do not want their ruler lynched.



★Arden said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> @who ever said winning vs playing comment: i am a player who breaks the game by its own mechanics. this game is broken by its mechanics so i do that.
> 
> play me in a regular game of mafia and you will see i am not so much like this but will still try to break a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is town.
> 
> The ika lynch is fruitless and gets us nowhere.
> 
> I believe the ika lynch is being used by some players as an excuse to avoid and postpone actual scumhunting for the day.
Click to expand...


Calling Ika town when he is actually anti-town. 



★Arden said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I am so tempted to vote Ika just so this nonsense ends. Having the discussion circling around ika instead of hunting gets us nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scum?
Click to expand...


Calls mathblade scum for wanting to vote Ika.



★Arden said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to ika.
> 
> *vote* *ika*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're wasting our lynch again? Hell no.
> 
> I believe Wolf is town. I believe ika is town. And regardless of my townreads, two policy lynches in a row is not how you win games.
> 
> Shit will keep happening. People will keep playing in ways that you may personally believe to be subpar. But you don't lynch them for it. You try to figure out if they're town or not, and move on.
> 
> The point of the game is to lynch scum, and my vote above reflects that. I believe FA_Q2 is scum trying to burn through as many early game policy/mislynches as possible; since scum can't kill, the best way for early survival is to try and push these kinds of lynches, since it's harder to analyze policy votes later on as opposed to votes generated due to reads (basically, it's easier to push a mostly-policy lynch than completely fake reads as scum). I also have a minor scumread on Avatar now because of his reaction to Rosie flipping town as well as the ika vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here she is defending both myself and Ika against PL's-this quote IS edited to remove un-necessary filler. BUT she is scumreading Avi for voing Ika also.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take a chill pill today. Ika gave me reasoning yesterday for his behavior. Not sure if I buy it but it is best to give ika space atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't completely agree with your view of the gamestate, but I am grateful that you are choosing to take this course of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful to SR for not voting Ika anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ People talking about ika being ruler because people have defended him:
> 
> You are making a bad argument. You are discounting the likely possibility of town defending their townreads. You are discounting the likely possibility that guards know better than to so strongly defend their ruler when all attention is on them. You are discounting the likely possibility that in this large of a game, the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with them.
> 
> The majority of this game so far has revolved around ika, Wolf, and Rosie. Can we please step away from that now? It's a huge shiny distraction based mainly on reasoning relating more to policy lynches rather than actual scumhunting. Because of this, I think the real ruler has been able to largely stay under the radar in terms of suspicion, because people are so focused on namecalling and policy lynching that edges out any discussion with an actual chance of finding scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, this does explain her reasoning for defending Ika but she has nothing to defend Ika on at this point. She wants to divert attention away from Ika.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

And I had my *old* usurper read up there, it still stands at Aye. Again, SR's votes do not support her being usurper though- this is why I am leaning against her as usurper, who knows maybe she is good at hiding her tracks though,


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Ika
*
He's the ruler. Arden is the guard.

We can find the usurper later.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Holy Crap, Check this guard defending her ruler. FA did use the word King right? Look here and I have't even checked Shaitra or SR's comments yet. This is just Arden who barely posted but defending Ika a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why ika is being voted. Is this a policy lynch? Those are dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when Ika's wagon was going. Ika hadn't posted much but she sure did object to his wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree at all that ika is refusing to play the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Ika again.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the situation more as ika pushing his own opinions and agenda. ika is off doing his own thing and trying to solve the game through the way he personally sees best. That's not scum.
> 
> Advocating for a policy lynch on him is worse than anything he's said, and the manner in which it's being done is horrible. This is why I'm still voting House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look here, defends Ika again. Calls it a policy lynch. diverts to House.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play.  Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option.  *At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast.  That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou
> House*
> 
> Avatar gave his reason above.  I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly agree with the part that I've bolded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is huge!! Arden strongly agrees with FA that there is scum on Ika's wagon. Yep, two guards who do not want their ruler lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> @who ever said winning vs playing comment: i am a player who breaks the game by its own mechanics. this game is broken by its mechanics so i do that.
> 
> play me in a regular game of mafia and you will see i am not so much like this but will still try to break a game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is town.
> 
> The ika lynch is fruitless and gets us nowhere.
> 
> I believe the ika lynch is being used by some players as an excuse to avoid and postpone actual scumhunting for the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling Ika town when he is actually anti-town.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I am so tempted to vote Ika just so this nonsense ends. Having the discussion circling around ika instead of hunting gets us nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calls mathblade scum for wanting to vote Ika.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I seriously want more votes on me. There's at least 2 players that are either scum trying to start drama with me or they are so utterly condescending towards me and my play style that it'll be a constant distraction to the game.
> 
> It would be better for town if I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to ika.
> 
> *vote* *ika*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're wasting our lynch again? Hell no.
> 
> I believe Wolf is town. I believe ika is town. And regardless of my townreads, two policy lynches in a row is not how you win games.
> 
> Shit will keep happening. People will keep playing in ways that you may personally believe to be subpar. But you don't lynch them for it. You try to figure out if they're town or not, and move on.
> 
> The point of the game is to lynch scum, and my vote above reflects that. I believe FA_Q2 is scum trying to burn through as many early game policy/mislynches as possible; since scum can't kill, the best way for early survival is to try and push these kinds of lynches, since it's harder to analyze policy votes later on as opposed to votes generated due to reads (basically, it's easier to push a mostly-policy lynch than completely fake reads as scum). I also have a minor scumread on Avatar now because of his reaction to Rosie flipping town as well as the ika vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here she is defending both myself and Ika against PL's-this quote IS edited to remove un-necessary filler. BUT she is scumreading Avi for voing Ika also.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take a chill pill today. Ika gave me reasoning yesterday for his behavior. Not sure if I buy it but it is best to give ika space atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't completely agree with your view of the gamestate, but I am grateful that you are choosing to take this course of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grateful to SR for not voting Ika anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ People talking about ika being ruler because people have defended him:
> 
> You are making a bad argument. You are discounting the likely possibility of town defending their townreads. You are discounting the likely possibility that guards know better than to so strongly defend their ruler when all attention is on them. You are discounting the likely possibility that in this large of a game, the real ruler hasn't yet received a significant enough amount of pressure such that guards would have to risk associating themselves with them.
> 
> The majority of this game so far has revolved around ika, Wolf, and Rosie. Can we please step away from that now? It's a huge shiny distraction based mainly on reasoning relating more to policy lynches rather than actual scumhunting. Because of this, I think the real ruler has been able to largely stay under the radar in terms of suspicion, because people are so focused on namecalling and policy lynching that edges out any discussion with an actual chance of finding scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, this does explain her reasoning for defending Ika but she has nothing to defend Ika on at this point. She wants to divert attention away from Ika.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Yes, I know that is what made me look harder at IKA's wagon and who was defending it above. I recalled Shai's posts and FA's. Then I saw the post where Arden asked if Math was scum because she wanted to move her vote to IKA.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> And I had my *old* usurper read up there, it still stands at Aye. Again, SR's votes do not support her being usurper though- this is why I am leaning against her as usurper, who knows maybe she is good at hiding her tracks though,



I have either Avi or SR as the usurper do to their voting pattern and behavior with a slight possibility of it being mathblade due to her behavior also.

It could be Aye or Mertex or Grandma but I really don't see it here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> And I had my *old* usurper read up there, it still stands at Aye. Again, SR's votes do not support her being usurper though- this is why I am leaning against her as usurper, who knows maybe she is good at hiding her tracks though,



This is where I thought you were defending her when I voted her for being the usurper when you asked me what post of yours was defending her. I'd be willing to put Avi as the usurper.

I'd be willing to go with:

Ruler-Ika
Guard-Arden
Usurper-Avatar


----------



## MathBlade

Hey guys sorry for the delay. I'm online and the only thing I'm focused on is finding Wake's posts so I can do a nice VCA and combine all the vote counts into a post with a spoiler tag. Should take about 2 hours and I have no interruptions atm.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I had my *old* usurper read up there, it still stands at Aye. Again, SR's votes do not support her being usurper though- this is why I am leaning against her as usurper, who knows maybe she is good at hiding her tracks though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I thought you were defending her when I voted her for being the usurper when you asked me what post of yours was defending her. I'd be willing to put Avi as the usurper.
> 
> I'd be willing to go with:
> 
> Ruler-Ika
> Guard-Arden
> Usurper-Avatar
Click to expand...


I was and am looking for patterns which suggest usurper, not really defending SR. Usurper should want to vote each and every person, and push that wagon. SR did not seem to do that, but, with that said, she may be good at hiding such a voting pattern since she is an experienced player. I also recall her being against FA's vote and Avatars vote ( possibly suggesting a different role???? maybe another guard IDK)  I suggested Aye since she was on all of the votes IIRC and seemed to go along with each vote. Avatar may have as well, but I have not analyzed his pattern yet.


----------



## CaféAuLait

The other thing which bothers me about SR is her bouncing around so much, something which is terribly unlike her normal "bulldog" getting her teeth into a read and sticking with it, no, ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I can make a case on Avi later when I have time but the reason I am acting kind of nuts is I am confused. I do not think Avi is the ruler. I have pretty much ruled that out since FA and Shaitra were on his wagon. But, I get very, very, very strong scum vibes from Avi. So strong that every time he posts I just want to lynch him. So he's either town who's completely off his town game to the point that every single person in this game has scumread him at one point or another, or he's a guard or the usurper. I am more certain of him than I am of Aye or SR.
> 
> Those of you voting SR, I don't get it. She isn't the ruler. She's been throwing herself out there, taking risks, making a target out of herself, and basically I see her town play from game 5. She could be the usurper towning it up to catch scum. But I doubt she's a guard. So she's a bad lynch.
> 
> Aye is looking like town Aye both in her defense of herself and in the way she has played most of the game. She could be the ruler but I just am not really seeing it. Who is her guard? Were FA and Shaitra that protective of her? Who is protecting her now? Anyone? I guess Avi or Josh or Mertex could be said to be protecting her by not wanting to vote her but I'm not so sure of that.
> 
> I guess I could look like a guard to either Aye or SR but I think you guys know how ridiculous that is. I'd be a bumbling idiot as the usurper so yeah, I'm definitely town. So why am I acting this way? Because I don't want active, involved townies dying and being left with a bunch of people don't really game solve or contribute enough to win this game. I play to win. I did that last game. I am doing it this game.
> 
> So how does town win? We get scum. Avi is screaming scum to me. Not as much as FA and Shaitra were but he is.
> 
> Mathblade is the only other one giving me scum vibes.
> 
> It is mostly gut, instinct, feeling with Avi. I feel scum when he posts and I was one of his strongest defenders as town in game 2 and he isn't playing anything like that or his town game in game 3. Not even close.
> 
> So I'd feel better about an Avi lynch. I will vote to break a tie on Aye if she gets to L-1 by deadline so it isn't like I won't vote her but I just want to make sure it's a good choice. I doubt you'll get me to vote for SR this round.
> 
> So anyway, there's what I'm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Wolf, take a deep breath. Now go back and read your posts. I am reading. And it seems every time you either agree with a case or make one of your own, you suddenly change gears. Now, look at why you change gears. I think someone is buddying you. Look back and see IF* you* can see it too Wolf.
Click to expand...




CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I had my *old* usurper read up there, it still stands at Aye. Again, SR's votes do not support her being usurper though- this is why I am leaning against her as usurper, who knows maybe she is good at hiding her tracks though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I thought you were defending her when I voted her for being the usurper when you asked me what post of yours was defending her. I'd be willing to put Avi as the usurper.
> 
> I'd be willing to go with:
> 
> Ruler-Ika
> Guard-Arden
> Usurper-Avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was and am looking for patterns which suggest usurper, not really defending SR. Usurper should want to vote each and every person, and push that wagon. SR did not seem to do that, but, with that said, she may be good at hiding such a voting pattern since she is an experienced player. I also recall her being against FA's vote and Avatars vote ( possibly suggesting a different role???? maybe another guard IDK)  I suggested Aye since she was on all of the votes IIRC and seemed to go along with each vote. Avatar may have as well, but I have not analyzed his pattern yet.
Click to expand...


Are you thinking she's scum buddying me or town trying to work with other town?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.4*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (1): *_Mertex_
*AyeCantSeeYou (4): *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage, ika_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (2): *_CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0): 
Mertex (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0):*


*~* With 11 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/16/14, @9PM Central.


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1
Shaitra's Lynch & Flip
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3 | 5.4​


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> The other thing which bothers me about SR is her bouncing around so much, something which is terribly unlike her normal "bulldog" getting her teeth into a read and sticking with it, no, ifs ands or buts.



She was pretty darn hard on me earlier in the game when she thought I was scum. She had me as scum most of the game with math and Josh as my scumbuddies. When she realized her reads where off when FA flipped, she seemed to completely change her tune regarding all 3 of us. I would hold this against her except I am all over the place as well in my reads since Shaitra flipped as you can see today I've been a little nuts to say the least. So I don't know what to make of it at this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I had my *old* usurper read up there, it still stands at Aye. Again, SR's votes do not support her being usurper though- this is why I am leaning against her as usurper, who knows maybe she is good at hiding her tracks though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I thought you were defending her when I voted her for being the usurper when you asked me what post of yours was defending her. I'd be willing to put Avi as the usurper.
> 
> I'd be willing to go with:
> 
> Ruler-Ika
> Guard-Arden
> Usurper-Avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was and am looking for patterns which suggest usurper, not really defending SR. Usurper should want to vote each and every person, and push that wagon. SR did not seem to do that, but, with that said, she may be good at hiding such a voting pattern since she is an experienced player. I also recall her being against FA's vote and Avatars vote ( possibly suggesting a different role???? maybe another guard IDK)  I suggested Aye since she was on all of the votes IIRC and seemed to go along with each vote. Avatar may have as well, but I have not analyzed his pattern yet.
Click to expand...


I have zero experience hunting neutrals or 3rd parties. I really don't know how they'd behave. It's tough to say for sure. I'm picking Avi mostly on his pinging so hard for me. It could be SR also or someone we haven't even considered yet. Not sure with this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Why don't we do what we did the last time and we caught us some Scum.  I asked you and Aye to list your 4 Top Scum (I can't remember if I asked Cafe) but this is what I ended up with after you two responded.  IIRC Cafe didn't want to commit, said she had to go do some more reading, so I don't know where she's at with this.
> 
> Me:  Top 4 Scum = Avatar/Shaitra/SR/Grandma
> Wolf:                  = Arden/Shaitra/Math/SR
> Aye:                   =Math/SR/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> We all had Shaitra as one of our 4 top Scum, we went after her and we turned out to be right.
> 
> What other person do you see on all three of our Top 4 Scum?  Both Aye and I were willing to cast a vote on her, but you, Wolf, were not, instead you want to cast it against Aye.
> 
> Aye didn't give me her Top 4 Town, but mine was:
> 
> Wolf/Cafe/Aye/Myself
> 
> Yours was:
> Josh/Cafe/Ika/yourself.  (I noticed I didn't make your Top 4 - and I want to know what makes you doubt my Towniness?)
> 
> Aye didn't provide me with her Top 4 town, but maybe if she would, we can ask those that are on all 3 of our reads to list their 4 top Scum and maybe we can narrow it down even further.
> 
> Right now Cafe and you are on both of our list of Top 4 Town, maybe she's on Aye's list, too?  We can ask Cafe is she has narrowed down her Scum list and see how it compares.



You and Cafe are my top townreads right now. I realize that's only 2 because I'm unsure of usurper role or who has it.

Top scum-Arden, Ika, Avi

Everyone else is open right now depending on flips and whatnot.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> *unvote AYE
> 
> VOTE: Mertex
> *
> If we have to revisit Aye again because this is wrong, than by all means we will. But this is already the second time I've voted her and she seems town.



You're defending her because she's the Ruler and you're the Guard.



Grandma said:


> So *both FA and Shaitra call Aye Town, which makes her Suspect #1. Aye goes into wall posting, unusual for her, to make a case for Scarlet as Usurper, which is deflection as Usuper =/= Ruler, which again makes her look very suspicious for being so over-the-top.
> 
> And Josh unvotes Aye saying Aye looks Townish.
> 
> Aye + Josh are the Ruling Party team.
> 
> We can deal with the Usurper after these 2 are gone.*





Grandma said:


> Do you (Wolf) remember the last Game where Avi called his partner "she?" He was trying to throw us off. FA would do the exact same thing. Is the Ruler a King? Is the Ruler a Queen? We don't know. But I'm 100% sure that the King/Queen is Josh/Aye, and Aye is the stronger suspect right now.





Josh_B said:


> You are so good at WIFOM. but you're wrong. Are you the third guard?



No, *you are*.



Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The post where you think FA is town.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Mertex you're doing a good job of doubtcasting. Grandma seems to be a little better at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt at all.
> 
> Unfortunately the rest of Town has zero attention span and refuses to look at the overwhelmingly obvious clues that FA and Shaitra handed us on a silver platter.
> 
> Towards that end, @Wkae, I'm prescribing a big bowl of Adderal for all the other Townies here. While you're spoon-feeding it to them, tell them (gently) to vote for Aye. Remind them that I offered myself up for the next lynch if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

The final quote/reply posted wrong, it should look like this:



> Josh_B said: ↑
> ... Mertex you're doing a good job of doubtcasting. Grandma seems to be a little better at it.



I have absolutely no doubt at all.

Unfortunately the rest of Town has zero attention span and refuses to look at the overwhelmingly obvious clues that FA and Shaitra handed us on a silver platter.

Towards that end, @Wkae, I'm prescribing a big bowl of Adderal for all the other Townies here. While you're spoon-feeding it to them, tell them (gently) to vote for Aye. Remind them that I offered myself up for the next lynch if I'm wrong.


----------



## Grandma

Wake, I mean.


----------



## MathBlade

Spoiler: Day 5 Who Voted Who




Format: Person voting - Person voted for (Vote Count they voted for them)*Arden* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*Avatar4321* - ScarletRage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage(2), ScarletRage(1)*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)*Grandma* - Aye(4), Aye(3), Aye(2), Aye(1)*ika* -- Aye(4), Aye(3),Aye(2), ScarletRage(1)*Josh_B *-- Mertex(4), Mertex(3),Mertex(2), Mertex(1)*MathBlade* -- Scarlet Rage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage (2), Scarlet Rage(1)*Mertex* -- Avatar4321(4), Avatar4321(3), Scarlet Rage(2), Not Voting(1)*Scarlet Rage* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*WolfSister77* -- ika(4), Avatar4321(3), MathBlade(2), Not Voting(1)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]



I haven't finished the analysis but an introductory glance looks like one of the following people is likely scum. I am posting this before I get done so you can see my thought process in how I do a VCA. You can take it or leave it as you like. This is not in order of likelihood, this is stream of consciousness posting. Likelihood sorting in a bit.

1) Wolf Sister -- Lack of Consistency of votes however seems active so need to see if good reason for switching. If no reason found, then likely lynch shopping to try to get the lynch.
2) Ika -- Switching between the two post popular votes maybe lynch shopping between the two and neither is scum. If Ika is scum, then someone other than Avatar and SR is likely ika's partner in scummery.
3) CafeAuLait -- Vote on ika seems weird. If ika is town then probably Cafe/SR or Cafe/Aye scum team in that order. 
4) Lots of vote parking -- While discussion is happening upon looking at the VCA there is a lot of vote parking meaning there could be one scum vote parking the other looking for a lynch.

*More thoughts after I review, wolf, ika, cafe, SR's, and Aye's posts*
The first three because of voting pattern the last two because they are major lynch targets for most of the day.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> The final quote/reply posted wrong, it should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said: ↑
> ... Mertex you're doing a good job of doubtcasting. Grandma seems to be a little better at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt at all.
> 
> Unfortunately the rest of Town has zero attention span and refuses to look at the overwhelmingly obvious clues that FA and Shaitra handed us on a silver platter.
> 
> Towards that end, @Wkae, I'm prescribing a big bowl of Adderal for all the other Townies here. *While you're spoon-feeding it to them, tell them (gently) to vote for Aye. Remind them that I offered myself up for the next lynch if I'm wrong.*
Click to expand...


You of all people know Wake can't tell us anything. Why are you even addressing the mod in that fashion? Makes no sense to me.

Both FA and Shai refused to vote IKA as well. As I pointed out earlier they both read Math as null...


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Spoiler: Day 5 Who Voted Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Format: Person voting - Person voted for (Vote Count they voted for them)*Arden* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*Avatar4321* - ScarletRage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage(2), ScarletRage(1)*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)*Grandma* - Aye(4), Aye(3), Aye(2), Aye(1)*ika* -- Aye(4), Aye(3),Aye(2), ScarletRage(1)*Josh_B *-- Mertex(4), Mertex(3),Mertex(2), Mertex(1)*MathBlade* -- Scarlet Rage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage (2), Scarlet Rage(1)*Mertex* -- Avatar4321(4), Avatar4321(3), Scarlet Rage(2), Not Voting(1)*Scarlet Rage* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*WolfSister77* -- ika(4), Avatar4321(3), MathBlade(2), Not Voting(1)
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the analysis but an introductory glance looks like one of the following people is likely scum. I am posting this before I get done so you can see my thought process in how I do a VCA. You can take it or leave it as you like. This is not in order of likelihood, this is stream of consciousness posting. Likelihood sorting in a bit.
> 
> 1) Wolf Sister -- Lack of Consistency of votes however seems active so need to see if good reason for switching. If no reason found, then likely lynch shopping to try to get the lynch.
> 2) Ika -- Switching between the two post popular votes maybe lynch shopping between the two and neither is scum. If Ika is scum, then someone other than Avatar and SR is likely ika's partner in scummery.
> 3) CafeAuLait -- Vote on ika seems weird. If ika is town then probably Cafe/SR or Cafe/Aye scum team in that order.
> 4) Lots of vote parking -- While discussion is happening upon looking at the VCA there is a lot of vote parking meaning there could be one scum vote parking the other looking for a lynch.
> 
> *More thoughts after I review, wolf, ika, cafe, SR's, and Aye's posts*
> The first three because of voting pattern the last two because they are major lynch targets for most of the day.




Are you saying this is my voting:

*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)

You need to check,  cause that is totally wrong.

I started the wagon on FA and my vote stayed there and this is the FIRST time I've voted for IKA and I have voted for you. Please go back and check your results. TIA.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 5 Who Voted Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Format: Person voting - Person voted for (Vote Count they voted for them)*Arden* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*Avatar4321* - ScarletRage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage(2), ScarletRage(1)*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)*Grandma* - Aye(4), Aye(3), Aye(2), Aye(1)*ika* -- Aye(4), Aye(3),Aye(2), ScarletRage(1)*Josh_B *-- Mertex(4), Mertex(3),Mertex(2), Mertex(1)*MathBlade* -- Scarlet Rage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage (2), Scarlet Rage(1)*Mertex* -- Avatar4321(4), Avatar4321(3), Scarlet Rage(2), Not Voting(1)*Scarlet Rage* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*WolfSister77* -- ika(4), Avatar4321(3), MathBlade(2), Not Voting(1)
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the analysis but an introductory glance looks like one of the following people is likely scum. I am posting this before I get done so you can see my thought process in how I do a VCA. You can take it or leave it as you like. This is not in order of likelihood, this is stream of consciousness posting. Likelihood sorting in a bit.
> 
> 1) Wolf Sister -- Lack of Consistency of votes however seems active so need to see if good reason for switching. If no reason found, then likely lynch shopping to try to get the lynch.
> 2) Ika -- Switching between the two post popular votes maybe lynch shopping between the two and neither is scum. If Ika is scum, then someone other than Avatar and SR is likely ika's partner in scummery.
> 3) CafeAuLait -- Vote on ika seems weird. If ika is town then probably Cafe/SR or Cafe/Aye scum team in that order.
> 4) Lots of vote parking -- While discussion is happening upon looking at the VCA there is a lot of vote parking meaning there could be one scum vote parking the other looking for a lynch.
> 
> *More thoughts after I review, wolf, ika, cafe, SR's, and Aye's posts*
> The first three because of voting pattern the last two because they are major lynch targets for most of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this is my voting:
> 
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> You need to check,  cause that is totally wrong.
> 
> I started the wagon on FA and my vote stayed there and this is the FIRST time I've voted for IKA and I have voted for you. Please go back and check your results. TIA.
Click to expand...


5.1 your vote was on me.
5.2 your vote was on me.
5.3 your vote was on me.
5.4 your vote was on ika. 

That is what
*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)

says.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Additionally, I laid out my reason for my vote on IKA, both FA and Shai defended him and refused to vote for him stating it would give scum the upper hand to end the day soon.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if scarlet is the ruler. I just think she has been scummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are your other choices Avatar and why, if you are unsure?
Click to expand...

 
because I have no clue who the ruler. How the heck can I be sure?

I just know who I find suspicious. Right now that is scarlet, aye, mertex, and Arden.

and today scarlet has been particularly scummy for the reasons I've already stated


----------



## MathBlade

I should have included an example sorry.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Additionally, I laid out my reason for my vote on IKA, both FA and Shai defended him and refused to vote for him stating it would give scum the upper hand to end the day soon.



As I said I haven't read the thread to make a judgment. The way to do a VCA is to come into it blind and then see if there is a good reason why. 

If you read the thread and then try to see if it is valid you can get biased.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 5 Who Voted Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Format: Person voting - Person voted for (Vote Count they voted for them)*Arden* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*Avatar4321* - ScarletRage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage(2), ScarletRage(1)*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)*Grandma* - Aye(4), Aye(3), Aye(2), Aye(1)*ika* -- Aye(4), Aye(3),Aye(2), ScarletRage(1)*Josh_B *-- Mertex(4), Mertex(3),Mertex(2), Mertex(1)*MathBlade* -- Scarlet Rage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage (2), Scarlet Rage(1)*Mertex* -- Avatar4321(4), Avatar4321(3), Scarlet Rage(2), Not Voting(1)*Scarlet Rage* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*WolfSister77* -- ika(4), Avatar4321(3), MathBlade(2), Not Voting(1)
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the analysis but an introductory glance looks like one of the following people is likely scum. I am posting this before I get done so you can see my thought process in how I do a VCA. You can take it or leave it as you like. This is not in order of likelihood, this is stream of consciousness posting. Likelihood sorting in a bit.
> 
> 1) Wolf Sister -- Lack of Consistency of votes however seems active so need to see if good reason for switching. If no reason found, then likely lynch shopping to try to get the lynch.
> 2) Ika -- Switching between the two post popular votes maybe lynch shopping between the two and neither is scum. If Ika is scum, then someone other than Avatar and SR is likely ika's partner in scummery.
> 3) CafeAuLait -- Vote on ika seems weird. If ika is town then probably Cafe/SR or Cafe/Aye scum team in that order.
> 4) Lots of vote parking -- While discussion is happening upon looking at the VCA there is a lot of vote parking meaning there could be one scum vote parking the other looking for a lynch.
> 
> *More thoughts after I review, wolf, ika, cafe, SR's, and Aye's posts*
> The first three because of voting pattern the last two because they are major lynch targets for most of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this is my voting:
> 
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> You need to check,  cause that is totally wrong.
> 
> I started the wagon on FA and my vote stayed there and this is the FIRST time I've voted for IKA and I have voted for you. Please go back and check your results. TIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.1 your vote was on me.
> 5.2 your vote was on me.
> 5.3 your vote was on me.
> 5.4 your vote was on ika.
> 
> That is what
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> says.
Click to expand...


Okay, I see what you did there, I thought you were tallying each vote I made so far through the game.  So my vote leaving you and jumping to IKA after I spent time to see who scum defended was weird in your opinion?


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 5 Who Voted Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Format: Person voting - Person voted for (Vote Count they voted for them)*Arden* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*Avatar4321* - ScarletRage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage(2), ScarletRage(1)*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)*Grandma* - Aye(4), Aye(3), Aye(2), Aye(1)*ika* -- Aye(4), Aye(3),Aye(2), ScarletRage(1)*Josh_B *-- Mertex(4), Mertex(3),Mertex(2), Mertex(1)*MathBlade* -- Scarlet Rage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage (2), Scarlet Rage(1)*Mertex* -- Avatar4321(4), Avatar4321(3), Scarlet Rage(2), Not Voting(1)*Scarlet Rage* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*WolfSister77* -- ika(4), Avatar4321(3), MathBlade(2), Not Voting(1)
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the analysis but an introductory glance looks like one of the following people is likely scum. I am posting this before I get done so you can see my thought process in how I do a VCA. You can take it or leave it as you like. This is not in order of likelihood, this is stream of consciousness posting. Likelihood sorting in a bit.
> 
> 1) Wolf Sister -- Lack of Consistency of votes however seems active so need to see if good reason for switching. If no reason found, then likely lynch shopping to try to get the lynch.
> 2) Ika -- Switching between the two post popular votes maybe lynch shopping between the two and neither is scum. If Ika is scum, then someone other than Avatar and SR is likely ika's partner in scummery.
> 3) CafeAuLait -- Vote on ika seems weird. If ika is town then probably Cafe/SR or Cafe/Aye scum team in that order.
> 4) Lots of vote parking -- While discussion is happening upon looking at the VCA there is a lot of vote parking meaning there could be one scum vote parking the other looking for a lynch.
> 
> *More thoughts after I review, wolf, ika, cafe, SR's, and Aye's posts*
> The first three because of voting pattern the last two because they are major lynch targets for most of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this is my voting:
> 
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> You need to check,  cause that is totally wrong.
> 
> I started the wagon on FA and my vote stayed there and this is the FIRST time I've voted for IKA and I have voted for you. Please go back and check your results. TIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.1 your vote was on me.
> 5.2 your vote was on me.
> 5.3 your vote was on me.
> 5.4 your vote was on ika.
> 
> That is what
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I see what you did there, I thought you were tallying each vote I made so far through the game.  So my vote leaving you and jumping to IKA after I spent time to see who scum defended was weird in your opinion?
Click to expand...


It is not "weird". The research you do for a VCA is independent of judgment. It is to note something worth looking into to see if the person is town or scum. So "noteworthy" would be better. 

I am planning on doing it for prior days too just it is taking longer than I thought and I want to be contributing since it is closer to deadline and I want to try to contribute.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-I also find it strange that she'd pick who is scum based only on one days posts and vote counts. That makes zero sense. And it makes zero sense to say I was lynch shopping when I never once voted for the largest wagons because I thought they were on town.

But let's just wait and see what she comes up with.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, I laid out my reason for my vote on IKA, both FA and Shai defended him and refused to vote for him stating it would give scum the upper hand to end the day soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I haven't read the thread to make a judgment. The way to do a VCA is to come into it blind and then see if there is a good reason why.
> 
> If you read the thread and then try to see if it is valid you can get biased.
Click to expand...


If you have a moment take a look at the IKA issue, I am not looking at a VCA per se, I was looking for a pattern where we had known scum defending/soft defending a player, and that player was IKA given what went on with his vote. Being new, I don't think coming in blind or whatever you mean might help me here. I can look at regular games and seem to get info but given the scum don't know who each other are and only know their ruler, that is why I looked at it in that manner.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-I also find it strange that she'd pick who is scum based only on one days posts and vote counts. That makes zero sense. And it makes zero sense to say I was lynch shopping when I never once voted for the largest wagons because I thought they were on town.
> 
> But let's just wait and see what she comes up with.



Thank you. Again -- I need to read the thread and catch up on what I have missed. It's just something note worthy. I am not picking scum based on one day's vote pattern. I am not saying you are. I'm looking for WHY you did that. If you did then very likely conf! town. I just have to see why. Either you are obv town or obv scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

I should add that I agree with the arguments about ika. He hasn't left my radar simply because I'm exploring a number of options.

as for town reads - math, grandma, wolf, cafe, josh


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, I laid out my reason for my vote on IKA, both FA and Shai defended him and refused to vote for him stating it would give scum the upper hand to end the day soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I haven't read the thread to make a judgment. The way to do a VCA is to come into it blind and then see if there is a good reason why.
> 
> If you read the thread and then try to see if it is valid you can get biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a moment take a look at the IKA issue, I am not looking at a VCA per se, I was looking for a pattern where we had known scum defending/soft defending a player, and that player was IKA given what went on with his vote. Being new, I don't think coming in blind or whatever you mean might help me here. I can look at regular games and seem to get info but given the scum don't know who each other are and only know their ruler, that is why I looked at it in that manner.
Click to expand...



And that's why I'd be going through the list looking for explanatory posts like those. The more you explain the more likely town you are. 
Coming in blind -- Means to just take information as it is without judgment. E.G. if you do a post by post analysis(PBPA) of a player and believe they are scum before you do it you will see scummy things. Coming in blind means you don't let your belief a player is scum influence your PBPA  or VCA.

The noteworthy players would be easier to quickly tell if town or scum. They are being more transparent. Just please let me read.


----------



## ika

3 more votes till i can selfhammer plz


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 5 Who Voted Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Format: Person voting - Person voted for (Vote Count they voted for them)*Arden* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*Avatar4321* - ScarletRage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage(2), ScarletRage(1)*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)*Grandma* - Aye(4), Aye(3), Aye(2), Aye(1)*ika* -- Aye(4), Aye(3),Aye(2), ScarletRage(1)*Josh_B *-- Mertex(4), Mertex(3),Mertex(2), Mertex(1)*MathBlade* -- Scarlet Rage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage (2), Scarlet Rage(1)*Mertex* -- Avatar4321(4), Avatar4321(3), Scarlet Rage(2), Not Voting(1)*Scarlet Rage* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*WolfSister77* -- ika(4), Avatar4321(3), MathBlade(2), Not Voting(1)
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the analysis but an introductory glance looks like one of the following people is likely scum. I am posting this before I get done so you can see my thought process in how I do a VCA. You can take it or leave it as you like. This is not in order of likelihood, this is stream of consciousness posting. Likelihood sorting in a bit.
> 
> 1) Wolf Sister -- Lack of Consistency of votes however seems active so need to see if good reason for switching. If no reason found, then likely lynch shopping to try to get the lynch.
> 2) Ika -- Switching between the two post popular votes maybe lynch shopping between the two and neither is scum. If Ika is scum, then someone other than Avatar and SR is likely ika's partner in scummery.
> 3) CafeAuLait -- Vote on ika seems weird. If ika is town then probably Cafe/SR or Cafe/Aye scum team in that order.
> 4) Lots of vote parking -- While discussion is happening upon looking at the VCA there is a lot of vote parking meaning there could be one scum vote parking the other looking for a lynch.
> 
> *More thoughts after I review, wolf, ika, cafe, SR's, and Aye's posts*
> The first three because of voting pattern the last two because they are major lynch targets for most of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this is my voting:
> 
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> You need to check,  cause that is totally wrong.
> 
> I started the wagon on FA and my vote stayed there and this is the FIRST time I've voted for IKA and I have voted for you. Please go back and check your results. TIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.1 your vote was on me.
> 5.2 your vote was on me.
> 5.3 your vote was on me.
> 5.4 your vote was on ika.
> 
> That is what
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I see what you did there, I thought you were tallying each vote I made so far through the game.  So my vote leaving you and jumping to IKA after I spent time to see who scum defended was weird in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not "weird". The research you do for a VCA is independent of judgment. It is to note something worth looking into to see if the person is town or scum. So "noteworthy" would be better.
> 
> *I am planning on doing it for prior days too just it is taking longer than I thought and I want to be contributing since it is closer to deadline and I want to try to contribute*.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

Getting a little "TNish" there Math...   If you could explain why you come to these conclusions and how, given VCA's seem to be soooooo different this game I would appreciate it. I have been having a very difficult time trying to read anything. Each time one goes back you have to account for usurper, and guards now knowing they are voting fellow guards. I would venture VCA will be terribly hard this game, so any help you can offer would be great.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> 3 more votes till i can selfhammer plz




I also think it's weird the way you pop in and know what is going on but hardly contribute- (unless you are arguing games, past games, and other dynamics with SR. Even though earlier in the game you said you were ready to play since you got your hammer.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Well. It is WALKING DEAD time where I am... and I am off! See you all later tonight, maybe..


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 5 Who Voted Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Format: Person voting - Person voted for (Vote Count they voted for them)*Arden* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*Avatar4321* - ScarletRage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage(2), ScarletRage(1)*CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)*Grandma* - Aye(4), Aye(3), Aye(2), Aye(1)*ika* -- Aye(4), Aye(3),Aye(2), ScarletRage(1)*Josh_B *-- Mertex(4), Mertex(3),Mertex(2), Mertex(1)*MathBlade* -- Scarlet Rage(4), Scarlet Rage(3), Scarlet Rage (2), Scarlet Rage(1)*Mertex* -- Avatar4321(4), Avatar4321(3), Scarlet Rage(2), Not Voting(1)*Scarlet Rage* -- AyeCantSeeYou(4), AyeCantSeeYou(3), AyeCantSeeYou(2), AyeCantSeeYou(1)*WolfSister77* -- ika(4), Avatar4321(3), MathBlade(2), Not Voting(1)
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the analysis but an introductory glance looks like one of the following people is likely scum. I am posting this before I get done so you can see my thought process in how I do a VCA. You can take it or leave it as you like. This is not in order of likelihood, this is stream of consciousness posting. Likelihood sorting in a bit.
> 
> 1) Wolf Sister -- Lack of Consistency of votes however seems active so need to see if good reason for switching. If no reason found, then likely lynch shopping to try to get the lynch.
> 2) Ika -- Switching between the two post popular votes maybe lynch shopping between the two and neither is scum. If Ika is scum, then someone other than Avatar and SR is likely ika's partner in scummery.
> 3) CafeAuLait -- Vote on ika seems weird. If ika is town then probably Cafe/SR or Cafe/Aye scum team in that order.
> 4) Lots of vote parking -- While discussion is happening upon looking at the VCA there is a lot of vote parking meaning there could be one scum vote parking the other looking for a lynch.
> 
> *More thoughts after I review, wolf, ika, cafe, SR's, and Aye's posts*
> The first three because of voting pattern the last two because they are major lynch targets for most of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this is my voting:
> 
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> You need to check,  cause that is totally wrong.
> 
> I started the wagon on FA and my vote stayed there and this is the FIRST time I've voted for IKA and I have voted for you. Please go back and check your results. TIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.1 your vote was on me.
> 5.2 your vote was on me.
> 5.3 your vote was on me.
> 5.4 your vote was on ika.
> 
> That is what
> *CafeAuLait* -ika(4), MathBlade(3), MathBlade(2), MathBlade(1)
> 
> says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I see what you did there, I thought you were tallying each vote I made so far through the game.  So my vote leaving you and jumping to IKA after I spent time to see who scum defended was weird in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not "weird". The research you do for a VCA is independent of judgment. It is to note something worth looking into to see if the person is town or scum. So "noteworthy" would be better.
> 
> *I am planning on doing it for prior days too just it is taking longer than I thought and I want to be contributing since it is closer to deadline and I want to try to contribute*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Getting a little "TNish" there Math...   If you could explain why you come to these conclusions and how, given VCA's seem to be soooooo different this game I would appreciate it. I have been having a very difficult time trying to read anything. Each time one goes back you have to account for usurper, and guards now knowing they are voting fellow guards. I would venture VCA will be terribly hard this game, so any help you can offer would be great.
Click to expand...



I don't know what "TNish" means. 

VCA is different for every player. VCA is a fancy way of saying "I'm looking at the prior votes to find scum." However, there are two generally accepted styles.
1) Take lynch of known scum. Figure out who was and wasn't on it. Repeat for future lynches of scum and narrow down potential scum.
2) Look at a players voting pattern and see who they voted for and why. 

Mostly everyone has been doing 1. I'm doing 2 as a teaching moment since it is how I usually look at things when I replace into games. This method usually helps me be more efficient and explain why. Just consider it another tool to catch scum.


----------



## MathBlade

Thanks to Cafe and Wolf who immediately responded to my VCA of day 5. 
Their responses helped me to find the posts that were townie and explained their actions.

Since Cafe is likely town, therefore SR is as the vote pattern doesn't lend itself to other allies.
Since Wolf is likely town, this would mean ika is the most likely scum out of the notable vote patterns.

*Vote ika*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.5*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (1): *_Mertex_
*AyeCantSeeYou (4): *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage, ika_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (3): *_CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mathblade_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0): 
Mertex (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (2): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0):*


*~* With 11 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/16/14, @9PM Central.


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1
Shaitra's Lynch & Flip
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3 | 5.4 | 5.5​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake

Mathblade voted for ika, look at post above vc

And cool image.


----------



## MathBlade

LOL Wake Trying to make things rougher for me I see by spamming VCs... Just kidding 

I was advised that frequent VCs are healthy for the games. Doing this for all my games now. Can't wait for the Supernatural, Resident Evil 4, and Jurassic Park games to begin.  -Wake


----------



## Josh_B

I'm still happy here. 
Grandma, are you sure you're town?


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> The final quote/reply posted wrong, it should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said: ↑
> ... Mertex you're doing a good job of doubtcasting. Grandma seems to be a little better at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt at all.
> 
> Unfortunately the rest of Town has zero attention span and refuses to look at the overwhelmingly obvious clues that FA and Shaitra handed us on a silver platter.
> 
> Towards that end, @Wkae, I'm prescribing a big bowl of Adderal for all the other Townies here. *While you're spoon-feeding it to them, tell them (gently) to vote for Aye. Remind them that I offered myself up for the next lynch if I'm wrong.*
Click to expand...




CaféAuLait said:


> You of all people know Wake can't tell us anything. Why are you even addressing the mod in that fashion? Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Both FA and Shai refused to vote IKA as well. As I pointed out earlier they both read Math as null...



I mentioned Wake to indicate my frustration at everyone's refusal to look at the clues.

Shaitra only voted for Rosie and Avatar, FA was mainly parked on Wolf but also voted for TSO (me) and Avi.

From Wall Post 1766: FA defends Josh and calls Math Scum. He's very much after Wolf. He reads me (tso) and Scarlet as Scum. Defends Avi. *Wants to PL Ika.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah Grandma, FA mentioned Ika not playing but never voted for him and said scum were on his wagon. That was a huge clue to me plus all the strong Arden defense of him from the beginning of the game. I put my case in one post as did Cafe and math. I no longer consider it a PL. His wagon broke apart for a reason at the beginning of the game and FA helped that with his scum on the wagon comments.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> I'm still happy here.
> Grandma, are you sure you're town?



Yes. And I'm sure you're not.


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more votes till i can selfhammer plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's weird the way you pop in and know what is going on but hardly contribute- (unless you are arguing games, past games, and other dynamics with SR. Even though earlier in the game you said you were ready to play since you got your hammer.
Click to expand...


i only glanced through game and saw recent vote counts. if you haev somethign to ask direct it at me


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah Grandma, FA mentioned Ika not playing but never voted for him and said scum were on his wagon. That was a huge clue to me plus all the strong Arden defense of him from the beginning of the game. I put my case in one post as did Cafe and math. I no longer consider it a PL. His wagon broke apart for a reason at the beginning of the game and FA helped that with his scum on the wagon comments.



He may have not voted for Ika, but calling for a PL in the first place isn't exactly protecting someone, is it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Grandma, FA mentioned Ika not playing but never voted for him and said scum were on his wagon. That was a huge clue to me plus all the strong Arden defense of him from the beginning of the game. I put my case in one post as did Cafe and math. I no longer consider it a PL. His wagon broke apart for a reason at the beginning of the game and FA helped that with his scum on the wagon comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have not voted for Ika, but calling for a PL in the first place isn't exactly protecting someone, is it?
Click to expand...


Saying there is scum on his wagon and not voting him and the wagon fell apart after that sure does look like it but if you look at Arden's defense of him-she defends him quite strongly compared to everyone else. I pointed it out already.

Are you saying Aye is the ruler and Josh is guard now?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Grandma, FA mentioned Ika not playing but never voted for him and said scum were on his wagon. That was a huge clue to me plus all the strong Arden defense of him from the beginning of the game. I put my case in one post as did Cafe and math. I no longer consider it a PL. His wagon broke apart for a reason at the beginning of the game and FA helped that with his scum on the wagon comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have not voted for Ika, but calling for a PL in the first place isn't exactly protecting someone, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying there is scum on his wagon and not voting him and the wagon fell apart after that sure does look like it but if you look at Arden's defense of him-she defends him quite strongly compared to everyone else. I pointed it out already.
> 
> Are you saying Aye is the ruler and Josh is guard now?
Click to expand...




Don't forget, Shai also came in and said IKA was town as his wagon was rolling along...


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more votes till i can selfhammer plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's weird the way you pop in and know what is going on but hardly contribute- (unless you are arguing games, past games, and other dynamics with SR. Even though earlier in the game you said you were ready to play since you got your hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i only glanced through game and saw recent vote counts. if you haev somethign to ask direct it at me
Click to expand...


I appreciate you saying I can ask you something but this game is a participatory game, one which you said you would be participating in after you got your hammer and you really are not actively participating IMO. You are actively lurking IMO.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if scarlet is the ruler. I just think she has been scummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are your other choices Avatar and why, if you are unsure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I have no clue who the ruler. How the heck can I be sure?
> 
> I just know who I find suspicious. Right now that is scarlet, aye, mertex, and Arden.
> 
> and today scarlet has been particularly scummy for the reasons I've already stated
Click to expand...


I don't know why you sound so defensive here. I was just asking for other reads since you sounded iffy on SR. That's all.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Are you saying Aye is the ruler and Josh is guard now?



That's exactly what I've been saying most of this Day.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 - Are you saying the team are Arden and Ika?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> The final quote/reply posted wrong, it should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said: ↑
> ... Mertex you're doing a good job of doubtcasting. Grandma seems to be a little better at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt at all.
> 
> Unfortunately the rest of Town has zero attention span and refuses to look at the overwhelmingly obvious clues that FA and Shaitra handed us on a silver platter.
> 
> Towards that end, @Wkae, I'm prescribing a big bowl of Adderal for all the other Townies here. *While you're spoon-feeding it to them, tell them (gently) to vote for Aye. Remind them that I offered myself up for the next lynch if I'm wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> You of all people know Wake can't tell us anything. Why are you even addressing the mod in that fashion? Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Both FA and Shai refused to vote IKA as well. As I pointed out earlier they both read Math as null...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned Wake to indicate my frustration at everyone's refusal to look at the clues.
> 
> Shaitra only voted for Rosie and Avatar, FA was mainly parked on Wolf but also voted for TSO (me) and Avi.
> 
> From Wall Post 1766: FA defends Josh and calls Math Scum. He's very much after Wolf. He reads me (tso) and Scarlet as Scum. Defends Avi. *Wants to PL Ika.*
Click to expand...


As I have said before, I noted FA's reads, reads you once were all over- just focusing on his nulls. I also noted sometime ago, * prior* to you pointing to Aye, that Aye would be scum going by FA's reads list. *You ignored that* and continued to focus on his null reads. Then, I pointed out the overlaps on FA and Shai's nulls reads and you said I needed to look at the town reads. Now you accuse people of not being focused.


----------



## Grandma

I accused people of not being focused 24 hours ago.


----------



## Grandma

My vote will stay on Aye.

Do what thou wilt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 - Are you saying the team are Arden and Ika?



Yes-Ika ruler, Arden guard.


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more votes till i can selfhammer plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's weird the way you pop in and know what is going on but hardly contribute- (unless you are arguing games, past games, and other dynamics with SR. Even though earlier in the game you said you were ready to play since you got your hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i only glanced through game and saw recent vote counts. if you haev somethign to ask direct it at me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate you saying I can ask you something but this game is a participatory game, one which you said you would be participating in after you got your hammer and you really are not actively participating IMO. You are actively lurking IMO.
Click to expand...


i call it being disinterested in this game. everyone is jsut backtracking on everyone and fliping out. i have no need to go into the quarrels. also as i stated i have about 5 other active games as well as a modding game i have to look out on often


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I accused people of not being focused 24 hours ago.



I think you missed my point Grandma.

I said sometime ago, Aye would be scum based on FA reads- you did not focus on that. You only wanted to focus on his null reads. Again, I compared Shai and FA nulls since that was your constant focus for many of your posts and I pointed it out. Then you said you wanted Shai's town reads and settled on Aye. I think Aye may be our usurper, I don't know about ruler.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 - Are you saying the team are Arden and Ika?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes-Ika ruler, Arden guard.
Click to expand...


Okay, then. If Ika gets lynched and flips Guard I'll apologize to Aye and help you lynch Arden.

If Ika gets lynched and flips Town, will you help me lynch Aye?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more votes till i can selfhammer plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's weird the way you pop in and know what is going on but hardly contribute- (unless you are arguing games, past games, and other dynamics with SR. Even though earlier in the game you said you were ready to play since you got your hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i only glanced through game and saw recent vote counts. if you haev somethign to ask direct it at me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate you saying I can ask you something but this game is a participatory game, one which you said you would be participating in after you got your hammer and you really are not actively participating IMO. You are actively lurking IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i call it being disinterested in this game. everyone is jsut backtracking on everyone and fliping out. i have no need to go into the quarrels. also as i stated i have about 5 other active games as well as a modding game i have to look out on often
Click to expand...


I have not seen any quarrels of late. Perhaps I missed them? I thought most were done day 1 start of day 2.

My point above was I should not have to @ you or directly ask you a question to get you to participate.


But lets say we are backtracking, who are your top reads for ruler, usurper and last guard?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 - Are you saying the team are Arden and Ika?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes-Ika ruler, Arden guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then. If Ika gets lynched and flips Guard I'll apologize to Aye and help you lynch Arden.
> 
> If Ika gets lynched and flips Town, will you help me lynch Aye?
Click to expand...


Oh and I meant to say you might be onto something with Josh. He is my second choice for remaining guard.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 - Are you saying the team are Arden and Ika?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes-Ika ruler, Arden guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then. If Ika gets lynched and flips Guard I'll apologize to Aye and help you lynch Arden.
> 
> If Ika gets lynched and flips Town, will you help me lynch Aye?
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## ★Arden

So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.

I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.

I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.


----------



## ika

i already stated my reads and they have not changed.

right now PMPOV it looks like everyone is just quareeling on who is what not not doign what needs to be done to get stuff done: lynching.

you can spec all you like about anything but its moot if you dont lynch them


----------



## ★Arden

And in what world does ika as Guard and me as his ruler make more sense than that? If you really thought ika would flip scum based on relational tells between us, why wouldn't you assume he'd flip Ruler and not Guard Grandma?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> i already stated my reads and they have not changed.
> 
> right now PMPOV it looks like everyone is just quareeling on who is what not not doign what needs to be done to get stuff done: lynching.
> 
> you can spec all you like about anything but its moot if you dont lynch them



I actually agree with this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already stated my reads and they have not changed.
> 
> right now PMPOV it looks like everyone is just quareeling on who is what not not doign what needs to be done to get stuff done: lynching.
> 
> you can spec all you like about anything but its moot if you dont lynch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree with this.
Click to expand...


Well, actually I don't agree with lynching townies but anyone I am unsure of, or enough others are, then yes. 

We still have to get votes and consensus though.


----------



## ★Arden

FA took a while to come to a clear decision on Aye, but eventually settled on him being town. The original waffling/indecision was due to being worried about how to treat the Ruler. Shaitra townreading Aye simultaneously means nothing in conjunction with FA's read, but regardless of that I still think process of elimination takes away most other lynch options.

This was my original thought for Ruler before I got distracted by the Shaitra/SR interactions, and as I've said before, I'm going back to it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.



I'm sorry we aren't as good as you are and you have so little tolerance for people who don't think like you do.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.



Those two confirmed guards ( FA and Shai)  also defended IKA, and did not vote his wagon and, in fact, one guard, FA started a counter wagon by stating scum must be on IKAs wagon.

You don't think that might be a strong case Arden?


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> FA took a while to come to a clear decision on Aye, but eventually settled on him being town. The original waffling/indecision was due to being worried about how to treat the Ruler. Shaitra townreading Aye simultaneously means nothing in conjunction with FA's read, but regardless of that I still think process of elimination takes away most other lynch options.
> 
> This was my original thought for Ruler before I got distracted by the Shaitra/SR interactions, and as I've said before, I'm going back to it.



Way back in the beginning of the game, experienced people like yourself, were saying confscum reads would most likely have their ruler as null reads and not out and out town so as not to give them away.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more votes till i can selfhammer plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's weird the way you pop in and know what is going on but hardly contribute- (unless you are arguing games, past games, and other dynamics with SR. Even though earlier in the game you said you were ready to play since you got your hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i only glanced through game and saw recent vote counts. if you haev somethign to ask direct it at me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate you saying I can ask you something but this game is a participatory game, one which you said you would be participating in after you got your hammer and you really are not actively participating IMO. You are actively lurking IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i call it being disinterested in this game. everyone is jsut backtracking on everyone and fliping out. i have no need to go into the quarrels. also as i stated i have about 5 other active games as well as a modding game i have to look out on often
Click to expand...


There haven't been any major quarrels in awhile now so you concentrating on that is odd. Little ones sure but nothing major since Rosie and House are gone. 

To be honest, I'm kind of tired of people trashing the game.


----------



## ★Arden

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry we aren't as good as you are and you have so little tolerance for people who don't think like you do.
Click to expand...

I have little tolerance for people who are going to pursue avenues that should be clearly fruitless. In this case, I think it is pointless for you to try and scumhunt based off of unflipped relations where there are two flipped and confirmed scum already. Don't bother saying "Arden and ika must be scum together", because then you're opening up the possibility of being doubly wrong.

Subjectively, I know I am town and that you are wrong in your scumteam proposal.

Objectively, whether I'm scum or not it looks like you're trying to connect two players that are both still alive, when a much more productive course of action is to connect a dead guard to potential rulers.

Is that clear?


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> FA took a while to come to a clear decision on Aye, but eventually settled on him being town. The original waffling/indecision was due to being worried about how to treat the Ruler. Shaitra townreading Aye simultaneously means nothing in conjunction with FA's read, but regardless of that I still think process of elimination takes away most other lynch options.
> 
> This was my original thought for Ruler before I got distracted by the Shaitra/SR interactions, and as I've said before, I'm going back to it.



Aye, was your original thought for ruler when you quoted the post I made ISOing and analyzing FA's scum game, from game 4 and his read on Aye. He announced Aye as town, in his first reads list in this game ( as long as I am recalling  correctly) . That's is correct Wolf, isn't it? Aye was on FA reads list as town first go round this time, yes?


----------



## ★Arden

CaféAuLait said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two confirmed guards ( FA and Shai)  also defended IKA, and did not vote his wagon and, in fact, one guard, FA started a counter wagon by stating scum must be on IKAs wagon.
> 
> You don't think that might be a strong case Arden?
Click to expand...


I'll look at the posts in question when I can get to them. From how you've presented it, it looks good.

However, I still think ika's Day 1 play and attitude toward his wagon when almost being lynched was much too risky to be a ruler's actions. I think it's just as, if not more, likely that scum tried to obtain towncred by defending someone they knew wasn't ruler and potentially thought was town anyway. Imagine if they saw me getting townread for blasting policy lynches. I don't think it's unbelievable that they would want to try the same kind of thing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry we aren't as good as you are and you have so little tolerance for people who don't think like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little tolerance for people who are going to pursue avenues that should be clearly fruitless. In this case, I think it is pointless for you to try and scumhunt based off of unflipped relations where there are two flipped and confirmed scum already. Don't bother saying "Arden and ika must be scum together", because then you're opening up the possibility of being doubly wrong.
> 
> Subjectively, I know I am town and that you are wrong in your scumteam proposal.
> 
> Objectively, whether I'm scum or not it looks like you're trying to connect two players that are both still alive, when a much more productive course of action is to connect a dead guard to potential rulers.
> 
> Is that clear?
Click to expand...


What's clear is you are condescending and rude. That's what's clear.


----------



## Wake

*Going to bed soon. VC will be up tomorrow morning and throughout. Please respect one another. Mafia is a very complex game and can be frustrating, but it can be very enjoyable, too. Good night.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA took a while to come to a clear decision on Aye, but eventually settled on him being town. The original waffling/indecision was due to being worried about how to treat the Ruler. Shaitra townreading Aye simultaneously means nothing in conjunction with FA's read, but regardless of that I still think process of elimination takes away most other lynch options.
> 
> This was my original thought for Ruler before I got distracted by the Shaitra/SR interactions, and as I've said before, I'm going back to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, was your original thought for ruler when you quoted the post I made ISOing and analyzing FA's scum game, from game 4 and his read on Aye. He announced Aye as town, in his first reads list in this game ( as long as I am recalling  correctly) . That's is correct Wolf, isn't it? Aye was on FA reads list as town first go round this time, yes?
Click to expand...


Aye was read as town by both FA and Shaitra which is one of the reasons she got the votes.


----------



## ★Arden

CaféAuLait said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA took a while to come to a clear decision on Aye, but eventually settled on him being town. The original waffling/indecision was due to being worried about how to treat the Ruler. Shaitra townreading Aye simultaneously means nothing in conjunction with FA's read, but regardless of that I still think process of elimination takes away most other lynch options.
> 
> This was my original thought for Ruler before I got distracted by the Shaitra/SR interactions, and as I've said before, I'm going back to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in the beginning of the game, experienced people like yourself, were saying confscum reads would most likely have their ruler as null reads and not out and out town so as not to give them away.
Click to expand...


If I did, I don't remember it or you might have read it wrong. I'm of the belief that we shouldn't be saying "this scum player had townreads on this group of players, therefore the ruler is one of them". It's an incredibly naive stance to take. I don't know whether guards would have listed their ruler as town, scum, or null. That's not what I'm looking for, and neither should you. Instead, to find the ruler, you have to look at inconsistent, odd, or awkward interactions toward a player from a guard. Those sorts of relationships are actually analyzable and actually have meaning.


----------



## ★Arden

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry we aren't as good as you are and you have so little tolerance for people who don't think like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little tolerance for people who are going to pursue avenues that should be clearly fruitless. In this case, I think it is pointless for you to try and scumhunt based off of unflipped relations where there are two flipped and confirmed scum already. Don't bother saying "Arden and ika must be scum together", because then you're opening up the possibility of being doubly wrong.
> 
> Subjectively, I know I am town and that you are wrong in your scumteam proposal.
> 
> Objectively, whether I'm scum or not it looks like you're trying to connect two players that are both still alive, when a much more productive course of action is to connect a dead guard to potential rulers.
> 
> Is that clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's clear is you are condescending and rude. That's what's clear.
Click to expand...


Okay. I will ask you to read the post you just quoted again tomorrow when you are feeling less upset.I'm sorry you have to feel that way. I am not trying to aggravate you, but rather point out what I think are obvious flaws in your course of action and argument.


----------



## ★Arden

In addition, I think it would do you a world of good in future games to not take things so personally! From what I understand, this happens often, and as soon as you can remove this kind of roadblock, the sooner and quicker you will improve as a mafia player.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA took a while to come to a clear decision on Aye, but eventually settled on him being town. The original waffling/indecision was due to being worried about how to treat the Ruler. Shaitra townreading Aye simultaneously means nothing in conjunction with FA's read, but regardless of that I still think process of elimination takes away most other lynch options.
> 
> This was my original thought for Ruler before I got distracted by the Shaitra/SR interactions, and as I've said before, I'm going back to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in the beginning of the game, experienced people like yourself, were saying confscum reads would most likely have their ruler as null reads and not out and out town so as not to give them away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I did, I don't remember it or you might have read it wrong. I'm of the belief that we shouldn't be saying "this scum player had townreads on this group of players, therefore the ruler is one of them". It's an incredibly naive stance to take. I don't know whether guards would have listed their ruler as town, scum, or null. That's not what I'm looking for, and neither should you. Instead, to find the ruler, you have to look at inconsistent, odd, or awkward interactions toward a player from a guard. Those sorts of relationships are actually analyzable and actually have meaning.
Click to expand...


I appreciate that, I like the input, it is hard to figure this game though, I feel as if I have a solid read and it turns to shit in seconds, or seems too.

As far as the Aye read, Go back to the first time you thought Aye was scum, in that post you quote part of my post where I had ISOed FA's scum game and gave a brief explanation of how he read his scumteam in game 4. As he read Aye in that game he was iffy and waffled on her being scum or town. That is when you posted and said this sounded like Aye may be ruler. Maybe I did read it wrong, but I just caught it earlier tonight while re-reading.


----------



## CaféAuLait

that should read FA's scum game, game 4^


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry we aren't as good as you are and you have so little tolerance for people who don't think like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little tolerance for people who are going to pursue avenues that should be clearly fruitless. In this case, I think it is pointless for you to try and scumhunt based off of unflipped relations where there are two flipped and confirmed scum already. Don't bother saying "Arden and ika must be scum together", because then you're opening up the possibility of being doubly wrong.
> 
> Subjectively, I know I am town and that you are wrong in your scumteam proposal.
> 
> Objectively, whether I'm scum or not it looks like you're trying to connect two players that are both still alive, when a much more productive course of action is to connect a dead guard to potential rulers.
> 
> Is that clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's clear is you are condescending and rude. That's what's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. I will ask you to read the post you just quoted again tomorrow when you are feeling less upset.I'm sorry you have to feel that way. I am not trying to aggravate you, but rather point out what I think are obvious flaws in your course of action and argument.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, I'm tired of people who don't play for days and then stomp in here and say the game sucks or people are being stupid. 

I've seen it from 3 of you and it gets old. I got FA and Shaitra right and was very sure of them. So I think I'm doing just fine.

I'm willing to listen to any and all advice and am always willing to learn and improve but I am at the end of my tolerance for the lack of respect some of the lurkers here have had for the game and the players in it.

I'll re-read anything you post tomorrow.

Good night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry we aren't as good as you are and you have so little tolerance for people who don't think like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little tolerance for people who are going to pursue avenues that should be clearly fruitless. In this case, I think it is pointless for you to try and scumhunt based off of unflipped relations where there are two flipped and confirmed scum already. Don't bother saying "Arden and ika must be scum together", because then you're opening up the possibility of being doubly wrong.
> 
> Subjectively, I know I am town and that you are wrong in your scumteam proposal.
> 
> Objectively, whether I'm scum or not it looks like you're trying to connect two players that are both still alive, when a much more productive course of action is to connect a dead guard to potential rulers.
> 
> Is that clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's clear is you are condescending and rude. That's what's clear.
Click to expand...


Wolf, remember we are in a two dimensional world here, written words can come off more severe than the intent behind them. The spoken word is much easier to glean intent from.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> In addition, I think it would do you a world of good in future games to not take things so personally! From what I understand, this happens often, and as soon as you can remove this kind of roadblock, the sooner and quicker you will improve as a mafia player.



It's really very simple. Don't be gone for days and then come in here and say you want to replace out because of all the stupid ideas. Or ika talking about how he doesn't care about the game and how we have to address him or he's not going to talk to us. Or Math earlier saying she didn't want to play anyway and it was a chore to post here.

That makes the experience miserable for me who is trying to play.

Done.


----------



## Grandma

★Arden said:


> And in what world does ika as Guard and me as his ruler make more sense than that? If you really thought ika would flip scum based on relational tells between us, why wouldn't you assume he'd flip Ruler and not Guard Grandma?



Arden, If he flips Ruler then there's no need to go after you or Aye or Josh, at least as the Castle Crew. Maybe as Usurper, but that's for later.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.





CaféAuLait said:


> Wolf, remember we are in a two dimensional world here, written words can come off more severe than the intent behind them. The spoken word is much easier to glean intent from.



Yeah, it sure is tough to see what she meant by the above comment. If the experienced players would get off their high horse and stop looking down at us newbs-SR is an exception to that, and actually help us out and not make comments that come off as being so much better than us or this game, I'd be happy to listen. Otherwise, they can stick it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou

L-1
*
Lynch her. Go for it.


----------



## Grandma

★Arden said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in the beginning of the game, experienced people like yourself, were saying confscum reads would most likely have their ruler as null reads and not out and out town so as not to give them away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I don't remember it or you might have read it wrong. I'm of the belief that we shouldn't be saying "this scum player had townreads on this group of players, therefore the ruler is one of them". It's an incredibly naive stance to take. I don't know whether guards would have listed their ruler as town, scum, or null. That's not what I'm looking for, and neither should you. Instead, to find the ruler, you have to look at inconsistent, odd, or awkward interactions toward a player from a guard. Those sorts of relationships are actually analyzable and actually have meaning.
Click to expand...


In regular Mafia, yes, you're exactly right.

This, however, is USMB Mafia and we go heavily into personalities and playstyles. We've played several games with Shaitra and FA, it's not too difficult to get inside their heads.


----------



## ika

wolf the problem is the setup itself. 

its become stupid and boring, people are becoming disinterested in the game. yelling at them saying "get here and post" will not change it. i understand your annoyance of lurkers/lack of participation. but its not going to fix the problem. in fact yelling at them is only going to make it worse and probally make the player want to repalce out/not play even more. trust me on that for i have been the casue of that before

This site has a very small playerbase atm. so its expected for games to stagnent like this, its not like MS where  a mod can just go "hey i need replacement" and hope for someone to come in soon.

I grow tired of this bickering, adrian has already given you good insight. im basicly repeating myself here but going "X is ruler, Y is gurad, Z is upsuper" is not going to do anything. if you say it more like "what do you guys thinkg of X being ruler, Y being gurad, Z being upsupr" then you can have dicussion

------

If you want my advice, stop waffling, pick a stance, and go with it. I'm more then happy to give advice to players but you have to also understand when we give it you cant be biting back


----------



## CaféAuLait

Unless someone has a counter, I will hammer Aye, since I believe she may be the usurper.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've been pretty open to advice all game and every game but when it is given, it should not be done by telling me I'm stupid or some other condescending insulting remark. I do ask what others think and listen and discuss with others all the time. But the minute you insult me, that stops. The game drags on forever when people lurk for days and then come in here and act like everything sucks, everyone is wrong, etc. This is not a mafia forum. It's a political forum with a small mafia subforum. I'm willing to listen when someone is willing to treat me with respect and not like I'm an idiot.

Period.


----------



## CaféAuLait

counter argument that is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Unless someone has a counter, I will hammer Aye, since I believe she may be the usurper.



Please do, so we can move on. Thank You.


----------



## Wolfsister77

After Aye flips, you guys can figure out who's who and tell me who to vote for. 

@ me if you have something that needs my attention and I'll answer and I'll just vote with the consensus.


----------



## ★Arden

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I think it would do you a world of good in future games to not take things so personally! From what I understand, this happens often, and as soon as you can remove this kind of roadblock, the sooner and quicker you will improve as a mafia player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really very simple. Don't be gone for days and then come in here and say you want to replace out because of all the stupid ideas. Or ika talking about how he doesn't care about the game and how we have to address him or he's not going to talk to us. Or Math earlier saying she didn't want to play anyway and it was a chore to post here.
> 
> That makes the experience miserable for me who is trying to play.
> 
> Done.
Click to expand...

Okay then.

If you want an explanation for me not posting on Saturday- seriously, _one_ day- I was busy due to real life, with other more pressing obligations. I'm going to ask that you not be so upset over something as small as that- before I even posted today, you were worked up over that.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Unless someone has a counter, I will hammer Aye, since I believe she may be the usurper.



Go ahead, we might as well find out if Grandma/Arden are on target.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Aye*


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two confirmed guards ( FA and Shai)  also defended IKA, and did not vote his wagon and, in fact, one guard, FA started a counter wagon by stating scum must be on IKAs wagon.
> 
> You don't think that might be a strong case Arden?
Click to expand...


Ugh, do NOT make me paranoid on ika if he isn't a dead guy walking. I want to think I can read him well.


----------



## ika

@Wolfsister77I've been pretty open to advice all game and every game but when it is given, it should not be done by telling me I'm stupid or some other condescending insulting remark.

*well then maybe you should lighten up and maybe just take it, its only a game after all. People in game will act like this to ruffle you. Have you ever considered that the fact that some people are like this b/c thats HOW they play? Have you considered that some people are like that b/c they KNOW better? Have you ever considered that some people do it b/c they are flat out scums?*

 I do ask what others think and listen and discuss with others all the time. But the minute you insult me, that stops. 

*again, its a game, people are going to throw insults, people are going to be bitches, people are going to be all shit-like in a game. you either have to:

A) toughen up and deal with it
B) just ignore it
C) be a baby and bitch about it (and truth be told this is what your kinda doing*

The game drags on forever when people lurk for days and then come in here and act like everything sucks, everyone is wrong, etc. This is not a mafia forum. It's a political forum with a small mafia subforum. 

*But thats the damn point, this section of the site is for mafia. People have lives, if someone comes in after heavy lurking and complains. Then go ahead and yell at them, it doesn't change anything though and just looks like you are just yelling at some them for what they are complaining about.*

I'm willing to listen when someone is willing to treat me with respect and not like I'm an idiot.

*News flash: in a game of mafia, people will treat you like an idiot to just make you mad and disorganize you. You have to find the intent*


----------



## ika

Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much sense does it make to hunt for ruler based on a possible guard, when there are two guards already dead, both pointing to Aye being ruler? Oh right, none.
> 
> I defended ika, yeah. So that must mean he's my ruler and I'm his guard, right? I mean, it's not like he could be a townread of mine. And I mean, it's not like I've been against the idea of policy lynches this entire game, which in turn was why attention shifted to FA in the first place- for horribly jumping on a bad policy wagon. Not to mention I could just be wrong here and defending the ruler as a rebel, but that's the worst case scenario.
> 
> I'm considering replacing out because sometimes it's so hard to bear listening to the stupidest ideas. I can understand why this atmosphere gets so violent at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two confirmed guards ( FA and Shai)  also defended IKA, and did not vote his wagon and, in fact, one guard, FA started a counter wagon by stating scum must be on IKAs wagon.
> 
> You don't think that might be a strong case Arden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh, do NOT make me paranoid on ika if he isn't a dead guy walking. I want to think I can read him well.
Click to expand...



Here are a few of FA posts ( this stalled IKA's wagon) :



> Ika would not be a bad candidate for lynching imho as he is simply not going to play. Getting any reads on him are going to be impossible.
> 
> However, it is not only to early BUT we should also not be lynching him unless there is no better option. At the very least, we need to be looking at his wagon as it developed VERY fast. That is usually a good indication that there is scum on it.
> 
> The list is:
> Mertex
> Avatar4321
> ScarletRage
> Wolfsister77
> AyeCantSeeYou



FA also said: 



> Avatar gave his reason above. I would like the rest to restate why they jumped on ika so damn quickly.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?




I believe it was Wolf was 5th and I was 6.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?



It was. Are you dead honey?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage 

Shai was in there as well, I don't have the post numbers , but she said things like IKA might be an okay lyunch but then all of a sudden started to say he was town, like post 313 as his wagon was rolling along.


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Are you dead honey?
Click to expand...


Im still posting no?

but more seriosuly, yes i am. I am dead man walking.

but titus: i want you to fucking understand one fucking thing:

WHEN I FUCKING SAY YOU ARE MISREPPING ME ABOUT ME NOT KNOWING IT WAS L-1 AND I WAS AT FUCKIGN WORK, I WAS BEING DEAD FUCKIGN SERIOUS.

you found me for every fuckign wrong/shitty reason there is. i genunily had no intrest in this game for the longest time, heck i was so disintrested i forgot who the ruler was at one point.

i would hammer aye in a fucking heartbeat after the 2 gurds lynches, it was fucking obvious aye was the ruler and if i was a rebel i would of pushed it off the fucking cliff, even if she was the first fucking lynch i would of psuhed it


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Why don't we do what we did the last time and we caught us some Scum.  I asked you and Aye to list your 4 Top Scum (I can't remember if I asked Cafe) but this is what I ended up with after you two responded.  IIRC Cafe didn't want to commit, said she had to go do some more reading, so I don't know where she's at with this.
> 
> Me:  Top 4 Scum = Avatar/Shaitra/SR/Grandma
> Wolf:                  = Arden/Shaitra/Math/SR
> Aye:                   =Math/SR/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> We all had Shaitra as one of our 4 top Scum, we went after her and we turned out to be right.
> 
> What other person do you see on all three of our Top 4 Scum?  Both Aye and I were willing to cast a vote on her, but you, Wolf, were not, instead you want to cast it against Aye.
> 
> Aye didn't give me her Top 4 Town, but mine was:
> 
> Wolf/Cafe/Aye/Myself
> 
> Yours was:
> Josh/Cafe/Ika/yourself.  (I noticed I didn't make your Top 4 - and I want to know what makes you doubt my Towniness?)
> 
> Aye didn't provide me with her Top 4 town, but maybe if she would, we can ask those that are on all 3 of our reads to list their 4 top Scum and maybe we can narrow it down even further.
> 
> Right now Cafe and you are on both of our list of Top 4 Town, maybe she's on Aye's list, too?  We can ask Cafe is she has narrowed down her Scum list and see how it compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Cafe are my top townreads right now. I realize that's only 2 because I'm unsure of usurper role or who has it.
> 
> Top scum-Arden, Ika, Avi
> 
> Everyone else is open right now depending on flips and whatnot.
Click to expand...


It's amazing how Avi always seems to escape the fire.  I didn't see any scummy behavior from Aye, in fact I have been considering her Town, but then, in Game 4, she was Scum and I didn't suspect her either. She knows how to avoid making scummy comments.  If she flips Scum I will really be surprised, especially if she is the ruler like Grandma and Arden suspect,  because I still think that Avi is the ruler. 

Arden was very defensive of Ika, and she was also very defensive of Shaitra, but since Shaitra flipped guard, I don't know where to put Arden.  If Arden is the ruler she wouldn't know that Shaitra was her guard, nor would she know that Ika was a guard.   If Arden is a guard she wouldn't know Shaitra was a guard, *but  she could know that Ika is the ruler.*    I was the first to vote Ika (but it was an RVS vote and I put it on him because he didn't have any one else voting for him and I certainly didn't suspect him at that point.)  He hadn't even started arguing about just picking people at random yet.  When his wagon got rolling because of that, I took my vote off because I didn't think at that time that he was Scum and Arden may have felt the same way.  And, I'm not defending Arden, just giving my opinion.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Are you dead honey?
Click to expand...


Honey? Is that what rulers call their guards, or guards call their rulers? LOL    

Aye was lynched not IKA- yet.


----------



## ika

titus, next time you misrep me in a manner of my rl and me saying i did know (when i fuckign didnt). i will make sure it will be the last game we ever play


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Are you dead honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im still posting no?
> 
> but more seriosuly, yes i am. I am dead man walking.
> 
> but titus: i want you to fucking understand one fucking thing:
> 
> WHEN I FUCKING SAY YOU ARE MISREPPING ME ABOUT ME NOT KNOWING IT WAS L-1 AND I WAS AT FUCKIGN WORK, I WAS BEING DEAD FUCKIGN SERIOUS.
> 
> you found me for every fuckign wrong/shitty reason there is. i genunily had no intrest in this game for the longest time, heck i was so disintrested i forgot who the ruler was at one point.
> 
> i would hammer aye in a fucking heartbeat after the 2 gurds lynches, it was fucking obvious aye was the ruler and if i was a rebel i would of pushed it off the fucking cliff, even if she was the first fucking lynch i would of psuhed it
Click to expand...


I don't care that you were at work. Not questioning that. IRL I ignore.

Given your obsession with hammers, I figure if you'd have time to post, you'd keep track of that sort of thing.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> titus, next time you misrep me in a manner of my rl and me saying i did know (when i fuckign didnt). i will make sure it will be the last game we ever play



Why is my belief that you are detailed and observant pissing you off to the point of you threatening blacklist?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Are you dead honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey? Is that what rulers call their guards, or guards call their rulers? LOL
> 
> Aye was lynched not IKA- yet.
Click to expand...


I asked in hopes of getting him to confess in case the VC was wrong. I'm too lazy to actually count votes half the time.


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> I don't care that you were at work. Not questioning that. IRL I ignore.
> 
> Given your obsession with hammers, I figure if you'd have time to post, you'd keep track of that sort of thing.



titus let me make it fuckingclear for you then:

AS MUCH AS I LOVE THE GOD DAMN HAMEMR VOTE I CAN AND WILL HAVE CONTRAINS AS NEEDED.

ALSO WHEN I AM AT FUCKIGN WORK I HAVE NO TIME TO CHECK MY DAMN GAMES FOR I CAN NOT HAVE MY DAMN PHONE/IPOD/ANYTHING THAT CAN GET INTERNET OUT


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Are you dead honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey? Is that what rulers call their guards, or guards call their rulers? LOL
> 
> Aye was lynched not IKA- yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked in hopes of getting him to confess in case the VC was wrong. I'm too lazy to actually count votes half the time.
Click to expand...


Well it looks like he confessed to being a guard? And he was not even lynched. Um. lol


----------



## ika

if you can not put that though your denseness titus, the i will have to be the better person by saying this will probally be one of the last games i play with you


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Why don't we do what we did the last time and we caught us some Scum.  I asked you and Aye to list your 4 Top Scum (I can't remember if I asked Cafe) but this is what I ended up with after you two responded.  IIRC Cafe didn't want to commit, said she had to go do some more reading, so I don't know where she's at with this.
> 
> Me:  Top 4 Scum = Avatar/Shaitra/SR/Grandma
> Wolf:                  = Arden/Shaitra/Math/SR
> Aye:                   =Math/SR/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> We all had Shaitra as one of our 4 top Scum, we went after her and we turned out to be right.
> 
> What other person do you see on all three of our Top 4 Scum?  Both Aye and I were willing to cast a vote on her, but you, Wolf, were not, instead you want to cast it against Aye.
> 
> Aye didn't give me her Top 4 Town, but mine was:
> 
> Wolf/Cafe/Aye/Myself
> 
> Yours was:
> Josh/Cafe/Ika/yourself.  (I noticed I didn't make your Top 4 - and I want to know what makes you doubt my Towniness?)
> 
> Aye didn't provide me with her Top 4 town, but maybe if she would, we can ask those that are on all 3 of our reads to list their 4 top Scum and maybe we can narrow it down even further.
> 
> Right now Cafe and you are on both of our list of Top 4 Town, maybe she's on Aye's list, too?  We can ask Cafe is she has narrowed down her Scum list and see how it compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Cafe are my top townreads right now. I realize that's only 2 because I'm unsure of usurper role or who has it.
> 
> Top scum-Arden, Ika, Avi
> 
> Everyone else is open right now depending on flips and whatnot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how Avi always seems to escape the fire.  I didn't see any scummy behavior from Aye, in fact I have been considering her Town, but then, in Game 4, she was Scum and I didn't suspect her either. She knows how to avoid making scummy comments.  If she flips Scum I will really be surprised, especially if she is the ruler like Grandma and Arden suspect,  because I still think that Avi is the ruler.
> 
> Arden was very defensive of Ika, and she was also very defensive of Shaitra, but since Shaitra flipped guard, I don't know where to put Arden.  If Arden is the ruler she wouldn't know that Shaitra was her guard, nor would she know that Ika was a guard.   If Arden is a guard she wouldn't know Shaitra was a guard, *but  she could know that Ika is the ruler.*    I was the first to vote Ika (but it was an RVS vote and I put it on him because he didn't have any one else voting for him and I certainly didn't suspect him at that point.)  He hadn't even started arguing about just picking people at random yet.  When his wagon got rolling because of that, I took my vote off because I didn't think at that time that he was Scum and Arden may have felt the same way.  And, I'm not defending Arden, just giving my opinion.
Click to expand...


I think we only need to figure the usurper now.


----------



## Grandma

Wow.


----------



## Grandma

What an interesting Day this has been!


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> Let it be known my next vote is *IKA *
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you can not put that though your denseness titus, the i will have to be the better person by saying this will probally be one of the last games i play with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just told Wolf not to take things personally and it is a game and the two of you are going at it? Come on guys this is nothing to fight over esp if you all are friends.
Click to expand...


the problem is this, titus has played with me over 3 sites (this being 4), and every time i have told her almost the same damn thing. heck even OTHER PLAYERS have told her this thing.

theres a fine line between what im saying to titus and what wolf is portraying.

------------

titus thinks she knows my rl and every little thing, when i say she doesnt know my rl and my issure, thats where i draw the line


----------



## ScarletRage

@Cafe, if we only need to find the usurper, then the logical place is to look OFF the Aye wagon as the usurper would not want a ruler lynch.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be known my next vote is *IKA *
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you can not put that though your denseness titus, the i will have to be the better person by saying this will probally be one of the last games i play with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just told Wolf not to take things personally and it is a game and the two of you are going at it? Come on guys this is nothing to fight over esp if you all are friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the problem is this, titus has played with me over 3 sites (this being 4), and every time i have told her almost the same damn thing. heck even OTHER PLAYERS have told her this thing.
> 
> theres a fine line between what im saying to titus and what wolf is portraying.
> 
> ------------
> 
> titus thinks she knows my rl and every little thing, when i say she doesnt know my rl and my issure, thats where i draw the line
Click to expand...


My comments had ZERO to do with your RL issues. :S I still don't get why you are taking this so personally.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> What an interesting Day this has been!




LOL I was going after IKA as ruler and Aye as usurper, but she was the ruler not usurper, but ruler.

*Grandma,*

Top picks for usurper?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Are you dead honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey? Is that what rulers call their guards, or guards call their rulers? LOL
> 
> Aye was lynched not IKA- yet.
Click to expand...



CaféAuLait   I think Ika just admitted that he was Aye's guard, by my understanding of his post.  But who is the Usurper?


----------



## ScarletRage

I thought you ALWAYS check if someone is at L-1 before posting. You say that's not the case. I didn't believe you. *shrug* I don't see why you're exploding.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Why don't we do what we did the last time and we caught us some Scum.  I asked you and Aye to list your 4 Top Scum (I can't remember if I asked Cafe) but this is what I ended up with after you two responded.  IIRC Cafe didn't want to commit, said she had to go do some more reading, so I don't know where she's at with this.
> 
> Me:  Top 4 Scum = Avatar/Shaitra/SR/Grandma
> Wolf:                  = Arden/Shaitra/Math/SR
> Aye:                   =Math/SR/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> We all had Shaitra as one of our 4 top Scum, we went after her and we turned out to be right.
> 
> What other person do you see on all three of our Top 4 Scum?  Both Aye and I were willing to cast a vote on her, but you, Wolf, were not, instead you want to cast it against Aye.
> 
> Aye didn't give me her Top 4 Town, but mine was:
> 
> Wolf/Cafe/Aye/Myself
> 
> Yours was:
> Josh/Cafe/Ika/yourself.  (I noticed I didn't make your Top 4 - and I want to know what makes you doubt my Towniness?)
> 
> Aye didn't provide me with her Top 4 town, but maybe if she would, we can ask those that are on all 3 of our reads to list their 4 top Scum and maybe we can narrow it down even further.
> 
> Right now Cafe and you are on both of our list of Top 4 Town, maybe she's on Aye's list, too?  We can ask Cafe is she has narrowed down her Scum list and see how it compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Cafe are my top townreads right now. I realize that's only 2 because I'm unsure of usurper role or who has it.
> 
> Top scum-Arden, Ika, Avi
> 
> Everyone else is open right now depending on flips and whatnot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how Avi always seems to escape the fire.  I didn't see any scummy behavior from Aye, in fact I have been considering her Town, but then, in Game 4, she was Scum and I didn't suspect her either. She knows how to avoid making scummy comments.  If she flips Scum I will really be surprised, especially if she is the ruler like Grandma and Arden suspect,  because I still think that Avi is the ruler.
> 
> Arden was very defensive of Ika, and she was also very defensive of Shaitra, but since Shaitra flipped guard, I don't know where to put Arden.  If Arden is the ruler she wouldn't know that Shaitra was her guard, nor would she know that Ika was a guard.   If Arden is a guard she wouldn't know Shaitra was a guard, *but  she could know that Ika is the ruler.*    I was the first to vote Ika (but it was an RVS vote and I put it on him because he didn't have any one else voting for him and I certainly didn't suspect him at that point.)  He hadn't even started arguing about just picking people at random yet.  When his wagon got rolling because of that, I took my vote off because I didn't think at that time that he was Scum and Arden may have felt the same way.  And, I'm not defending Arden, just giving my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think we only need to figure the usurper now.*
Click to expand...


Damn, please let it be Avi.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @Cafe, if we only need to find the usurper, then the logical place is to look OFF the Aye wagon as the usurper would not want a ruler lynch.



Why wouldn't the usurper want to lynch the ruler? Isn't that the point so the usurper can win?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cafe, if we only need to find the usurper, then the logical place is to look OFF the Aye wagon as the usurper would not want a ruler lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't the usurper want to lynch the ruler? Isn't that the point so the usurper can win?
Click to expand...


We have about 7-8 players left. Who wants to try to go against 5-6 lynches in a row before winning?


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> *I thought you ALWAYS check if someone is at L-1 before posting.* You say that's not the case. I didn't believe you. *shrug* I don't see why you're exploding.



the exact thing im saying that i dont do. the fact you misrepped me so badly off that fact and had me genuinely rage out as a scum should tell you enough that when i say you misrep me, you should take a step back and think you are legit misrepping me.

i may lie/twist stuff as scum. but i never fucking lie about when someone misrepping my play/life


----------



## ScarletRage

Make that 10 with Aye's flip, 9 with the guard... so that would be

9
8
7
6
5
4
3

7 lynches... all with no distractions...

My bet is usurper is off the ruler train the more obvious it came that Aye was ruler.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> What an interesting Day this has been!




Indeed!  Someone is really hot....I wonder if Wake is using fire?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that hammer though? I lost count of it after a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Are you dead honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey? Is that what rulers call their guards, or guards call their rulers? LOL
> 
> Aye was lynched not IKA- yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait   I think Ika just admitted that he was Aye's guard, by my understanding of his post.  But who is the Usurper?
Click to expand...


Yes, I know, I believe that is what he did too. He will be lynched along with Aye, I assume when Wake does the death scene.

Usurper. may be my other guard read since I had Aye as usurper and IKA as ruler.  Josh maybe?


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought you ALWAYS check if someone is at L-1 before posting.* You say that's not the case. I didn't believe you. *shrug* I don't see why you're exploding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the exact thing im saying that i dont do. the fact you misrepped me so badly off that fact and had me genuinely rage out as a scum should tell you enough that when i say you misrep me, you should take a step back and think you are legit misrepping me.
> 
> i may lie/twist stuff as scum. but i never fucking lie about when someone misrepping my play/life
Click to expand...


I didn't think I was discussing your life at all. Saying you always do one thing as town or scum, is exactly just called making a case.

Given the fact I was right and town you does do it, scum you doesn't... means that I wasn't exactly misrepping you at all.

Maybe take some time to cool off but I still don't get it.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you ALWAYS check if someone is at L-1 before posting. You say that's not the case. I didn't believe you. *shrug* I don't see why you're exploding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the exact thing im saying that i dont do. the fact you misrepped me so badly off that fact and *had me genuinely rage out as a scum* should tell you enough that when i say you misrep me, you should take a step back and think you are legit misrepping me.
> 
> i may lie/twist stuff as scum. but i never fucking lie about when someone misrepping my play/life
Click to expand...


If ika is alive tomorrow, he's lynch numero uno. Anyone not voting ika tomorrow will be considered a scumclaim.


----------



## ika

honest reads:

Titus is not to make endgame
cafe townsliped hard in his last few posts
i doubt math is upsuper with her VCA stuff
people say metarex is town by meta so *shrug*
adrian been lurk in general but just seems disintrested
grandmad i doubt is it based off tso
avatar is my other suspect
wolf is not to be lynched
josh is anohter i suspect

so really {titus, avatar, josh} are my upsuper suspects


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @Cafe, if we only need to find the usurper, then the logical place is to look OFF the Aye wagon as the usurper would not want a ruler lynch.




Whoa!  I wasn't on Aye's wagon, but if I was the Usurper I sure wouldn't have known that I didn't want the ruler dead.  Why would that be?  I thought the Usurper wants everyone dead!


----------



## ika

Titus i need to find the post where you made the case but it basicly resolved around misrepping me, my play, and rl


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cafe, if we only need to find the usurper, then the logical place is to look OFF the Aye wagon as the usurper would not want a ruler lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  I wasn't on Aye's wagon, but if I was the Usurper I sure wouldn't have known that I didn't want the ruler dead.  Why would that be?  I thought the Usurper wants everyone dead!
Click to expand...



Perhaps maybe that's my expertise getting ahead of me. I just did the math previously. Usurper has to survive 7 lynches in a row if ika was the guard and not the ruler. That's not ideal position.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> Titus i need to find the post where you made the case but it basicly resolved around misrepping me, my play, and rl



Not really, but continue making a case as confirmed scum... just makes you look like a sore loser for me figuring it out.

You and I both know the code of the scums. If you cannot win, make sure the other scum does.


----------



## ika

tbh at this point you guys have an easier time by asking loaded questions


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titus i need to find the post where you made the case but it basicly resolved around misrepping me, my play, and rl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but continue making a case as confirmed scum... just makes you look like a sore loser for me figuring it out.
> 
> You and I both know the code of the scums. If you cannot win, make sure the other scum does.
Click to expand...


no titus, i legitamently think your scum, even when im a fucking scum and i lost i give my honest to godness reads.

and as for the later, no. thats not the code i live by. a game on the homesite i was an sk, and i wanted the scums to lose b/c how obvious they were


----------



## ika

if you seriously still think im just trying to wifom the game with shouting your scum and that im a sore loser, then your just being dense.


----------



## ika

i already told you i have very little to no intrest in this game and only signed up so you guys could use an upsuper


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cafe, if we only need to find the usurper, then the logical place is to look OFF the Aye wagon as the usurper would not want a ruler lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  I wasn't on Aye's wagon, but if I was the Usurper I sure wouldn't have known that I didn't want the ruler dead.  Why would that be?  I thought the Usurper wants everyone dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps maybe that's my expertise getting ahead of me. I just did the math previously. Usurper has to survive 7 lynches in a row *if ika was the guard and not the ruler.* That's not ideal position.
Click to expand...


Why would Ika claim he was dead man walking if he isn't a guard?  Aye was the one  lynched,  if she is the guard, Ika wouldn't die.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cafe, if we only need to find the usurper, then the logical place is to look OFF the Aye wagon as the usurper would not want a ruler lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  I wasn't on Aye's wagon, but if I was the Usurper I sure wouldn't have known that I didn't want the ruler dead.  Why would that be?  I thought the Usurper wants everyone dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps maybe that's my expertise getting ahead of me. I just did the math previously. Usurper has to survive 7 lynches in a row *if ika was the guard and not the ruler.* That's not ideal position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Ika claim he was dead man walking if he isn't a guard?  Aye was the one  lynched,  if she is the guard, Ika wouldn't die.
Click to expand...


Because people who get pissed make suboptimal decisions.


----------



## ika

can we quit speculating on pointless stuff and make it faster for town to win?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an interesting Day this has been!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!  Someone is really hot....I wonder if Wake is using fire?
Click to expand...


LOL!


----------



## ika

titus, seriosuly, i would be self consius enough fi i was the fucking ruler to not make that huge give-up post.

get you head out of your ass and quit this fucking shit


----------



## ScarletRage

ika, take a chill pill and come back post game so the living players can play. Thanks.


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> ika, take a chill pill and come back post game so the living players can play. Thanks.



then fucking learn that when i say something i mean it and what your saying is again a misrep at me.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you ALWAYS check if someone is at L-1 before posting. You say that's not the case. I didn't believe you. *shrug* I don't see why you're exploding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the exact thing im saying that i dont do. the fact you misrepped me so badly off that fact and *had me genuinely rage out as a scum* should tell you enough that when i say you misrep me, you should take a step back and think you are legit misrepping me.
> 
> i may lie/twist stuff as scum. but i never fucking lie about when someone misrepping my play/life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If ika is alive tomorrow, he's lynch numero uno. Anyone not voting ika tomorrow will be considered a scumclaim.
Click to expand...


Why would Ika be alive tomorrow?  I thought he confessed to being guard.  Do you think he was lying?


----------



## ScarletRage

ika said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ika, take a chill pill and come back post game so the living players can play. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then fucking learn that when i say something i mean it and what your saying is again a misrep at me.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I'm not seeing anything now and I won't till postgame when I review. You can keep pounding but it's a brick wall ATM.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an interesting Day this has been!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I was going after IKA as ruler and Aye as usurper, but she was the ruler not usurper, but ruler.
> 
> *Grandma,*
> 
> Top picks for usurper?
Click to expand...


There's a lot of noise in here, most of it around Scarlet, Ika, Math, and Wolf. With Ika trottin' off to the Dead Zone the noise will shift. My picks probably will too.

But for now:
1) Scarlet
2) Wolf
3) Math
4) Josh.


----------



## Mertex

It's been a long day.....I think I'm going to bed.  Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## ScarletRage

Let's take a look to be certain.


----------



## CaféAuLait

So the last vote count was:


*Unofficial Vote Count 5.6*

*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (1): *_Mertex_
*AyeCantSeeYou (6) (LYNCH) : *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage, ika, Wolfsister, Caféaulait . _
*CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (3): *_, Mathblade_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0): 
Mertex (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (2): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0):


Why in the hell did IKA vote his ruler out? *


----------



## CaféAuLait

Or is that what he was saying earlier? He did not realize Aye was at L-1 when I voted for her?

Weird freaking night.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Or is that what he was saying earlier? He did not realize Aye was at L-1 when I voted for her?
> 
> Weird freaking night.



ika voted his ruler out to try and dispel my theory that ika always hammers at L-1 if he sees it in order to a) give himself credibility and b) get a threat to his wincon removed. He's already admitted to being scum. So this got something.

He cracked under the pressure. In the rare event Aye isn't ika's ruler, we have ikascum confirmed so I'm happy with how this turned out.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that what he was saying earlier? He did not realize Aye was at L-1 when I voted for her?
> 
> Weird freaking night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika voted his ruler out to try and dispel my theory that ika always hammers at L-1 if he sees it in order to a) give himself credibility and b) get a threat to his wincon removed. He's already admitted to being scum. So this got something.
> 
> He cracked under the pressure. In the rare event Aye isn't ika's ruler, we have ikascum confirmed so I'm happy with how this turned out.
Click to expand...




I don't understand what  his voting the middle of the wagon has anything to do with his voting at L-1, TBH. I hammered and he was already voting Aye ( he was in the middle of the wagon) .


I was thinking there for a moment he thought HE had been hammered, and messed up ( if he is not Aye's guard) and he was the ruler, since several had already voted him. If Aye comes up as town I am going back to the wagon I started on him today, first thing tomorrow.


----------



## ★Arden

No, he was voting to try and shake off associative tells. The hammer came before he could unvote.

If this lynch turns out how it seems like it will, I'll seriously take ika's reads into account.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika voting Aye in the middle of his wagon was designed to make us think there's no way he could be Aye's guard. Thus, discrediting me and making it easier to lynch, while diffusing some sting of ika not hammering.

I agree on lynching ika if he's alive tomorrow. I plan on vote parking because he claimed scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

★Arden said:


> No, he was voting to try and shake off associative tells. The hammer came before he could unvote.
> 
> If this lynch turns out how it seems like it will, I'll seriously take ika's reads into account.



Why would you take the reads of confirmed scum into account?


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was voting to try and shake off associative tells. The hammer came before he could unvote.
> 
> If this lynch turns out how it seems like it will, I'll seriously take ika's reads into account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take the reads of confirmed scum into account?
Click to expand...


maybe b/c i rather see the final scum lose?
maybe b/c i want players to learn?
maybe b/c i want players to actually take into account legitimate reads instead of wifomy bs.


----------



## ika

if anyone outside of titus has anythign they want to ask me, i will be around to answer.

i will not lie about my thoughts on anything


----------



## ika

but seriosuly if you guys read anything that i empathise:

titus is not to make endgame


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> *Why in the hell did IKA vote his ruler out? *



the official response is this: i knew we lost after the double guards flipped. 

if you see a pattern you should follow it, the gurads should of been more deciptive and tried to put them in null/scum pile but meh.

at this point we were fighting a game we already lost so there was no purpouse to even try to save it


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why in the hell did IKA vote his ruler out? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the official response is this: i knew we lost after the double guards flipped.
> 
> if you see a pattern you should follow it, the gurads should of been more deciptive and tried to put them in null/scum pile but meh.
> 
> at this point we were fighting a game we already lost so there was no purpouse to even try to save it
Click to expand...


FA had Aye as his null read. Shai had Aye as her town read IIRC.

I had Aye as usurper, and you as Ruler, your game meta was far off from your main site town games. That's why I kept asking SR if her read was correct on you being town, because I am new to this game and could see the difference. Although I was wrong about your role, I thought ruler rather than guard.

Grandma had Aye as ruler. ( Good job, Geezer Chicka)


----------



## MathBlade

Yay! VCA caught scum!

Wake lol at the post editing. Playful teasing is cool XD

And I agree since Usurper unaligned Titus/Scarlet Rage is probably it. 

ika Did scum have day chat?  
Why do you think Titus is Usurper?

And needless to say I am vote parking you if alive tomorrow.

Still catching up on VCAs but so far pretty glad they were caught.


----------



## ika

mathblade is town.

i dont expect her to derp that hard.


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> FA had Aye as his null read. Shai had Aye as her town read IIRC.
> 
> I had Aye as usurper, and you as Ruler, your game meta was far off from your main site town games. That's why I kept asking SR if her read was correct on you being town, because I am new to this game and could see the difference. Although I was wrong about your role, I thought ruler rather than guard.
> 
> Grandma had Aye as ruler. ( Good job, Geezer Chicka)



Well the fact titus even remotely thought i was town is like a scum claim from her FMPOV. Shes not that bad.

Shai having her as top town read alone should of set off alarms for people. when you see my town game you will be easy to tell, there are times where i can at least /try/ to emulate my town game (tbh i might of been able to emulate it here but didnt care enough about the game to do so) but if you play anohter game with me where im town you will be able to tell



MathBlade said:


> And I agree since Usurper unaligned Titus/Scarlet Rage is probably it.
> 
> ika Did scum have day chat?
> *read the op....*
> 
> Why do you think Titus is Usurper?
> *i have presented this case several times over*
> 
> And needless to say I am vote parking you if alive tomorrow.
> *go ahread, i will selfvote*



anyway to rehash the case:
-she called me scum at get-go
-she then changes me to town for "doing stuff" (wut?)
-she has been inconsistent with her reads
-she misreps the entire case on me
-she uses the "im an ic" defense
-she keeps acting like "pretend we are all town"
-when townblocks were getting formed w/o her she tried to stop it
-now she argues she for townblocks

------------------------

oh and if she uses the argument of "im scum so its all wifom and should disregard any scums reads" im going to say thats a bs reason to use


----------



## ika

math your answers are in the quote


----------



## Josh_B

ika said:


> i already stated my reads and they have not changed.
> 
> right now PMPOV it looks like everyone is just quareeling on who is what not not doign what needs to be done to get stuff done: lynching.
> 
> you can spec all you like about anything but its moot if you dont lynch them



Ika, where's your vote? I want to sheep. 
Although it is cute that grandma is calling me scum. Do you think she's nervous? Help me vote Mertex.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika 
You said to Math above: 
*
"go ahread, i will selfvote"*
*
Why would or could you self- vote, you won't be alive if Aye is ruler, right? 

And thanks for the tips and answering questions and offering helpful advice! It would be cool to play the game with you another time. 

*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already stated my reads and they have not changed.
> 
> right now PMPOV it looks like everyone is just quareeling on who is what not not doign what needs to be done to get stuff done: lynching.
> 
> you can spec all you like about anything but its moot if you dont lynch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika, where's your vote? I want to sheep.
> Although it is cute that grandma is calling me scum. Do you think she's nervous? Help me vote Mertex.
Click to expand...



We are in twilight Josh. Aye has been voted off the island, IKA has already admitted to being scum. 

Are you scum too Josh? Usurper?


----------



## Josh_B

ika said:


> math your answers are in the quote



I'm thinking that ScarletRage was given the Usurper role. Based on her aversion to Usurper hunt, and redirecting interest to finding and killing the ruler.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already stated my reads and they have not changed.
> 
> right now PMPOV it looks like everyone is just quareeling on who is what not not doign what needs to be done to get stuff done: lynching.
> 
> you can spec all you like about anything but its moot if you dont lynch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika, where's your vote? I want to sheep.
> Although it is cute that grandma is calling me scum. Do you think she's nervous? Help me vote Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are in twilight Josh. Aye has been voted off the island, IKA has already admitted to being scum.
> 
> Are you scum too Josh? Usurper?
Click to expand...


oh. Well awesome. I'll catch up and not post anymore until I read everything.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh- Saying you will sheep scum is quite telling... 


And or not reading before you post. Tells me you may not need to pay attention and will throw a vote anywhere.


----------



## ika

josh is legit not reading thread. dunno if thats should be considered a town slip or a scum.

mark him for number 2


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> math your answers are in the quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that ScarletRage was given the Usurper role. Based on her aversion to Usurper hunt, and redirecting interest to finding and killing the ruler.
Click to expand...



Hummm she may be, but I've had you on my scum list too.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika said:


> josh is legit not reading thread. dunno if thats should be considered a town slip or a scum.
> 
> mark him for number 2




Already have.


----------



## ika

tbh its can go both ways.

im not reading game again but i would look at is his play though mindset, is it town oriented or scum oriented

you guys got like 6 lynches to go thought and 2 are strong contenders atm


----------



## ika

grandma townslipped by listing 4 people and not 6 (its something that cant be explained)
wolf has been wagoned like shit over and over, also (s)hes trying to solve the game (tbh if wolf is upsuper (s)he deserves a win)
cafe is trying to solve the game so he town
people jsut say meterext is town by meta so im just sheeping that (i havent been paying much attention)
math slipped hard about not knowing some of the setup and i dobt she is emulating VCA to try to get 6 myslynches
adrian feels town (guts call)

titus has already been done
josh is not even reading thread atm
avi i have guts suspicion of

think thats everyone on my updated list


----------



## Josh_B

Ok so I read through to the end. I was reading while I was posting, I was just posting to what I was reading as it came up.

My first vote after twilight will be to Scarlet Rage, but according to the role PM, I think she comes in first for being alive to see the


----------



## Josh_B

sorry I got a bad gateway on the site. 

Ok so I read through to the end. I was reading while I was posting, I was just posting to what I was reading as it came up.

My first vote after twilight will be to Scarlet Rage, but according to the role PM, I think she comes in first for being alive to see the ruler killed. 

With the lynch of the ruler, I think it's game over. 

For what it's worth, Aye totally convinced me that she wasn't the ruler. I expected a lot more kickback when I voted her earlier in the game. Maybe I just didn't push hard enough.


----------



## Grandma

Aye's a pretty strong player. She knows how to get inside other players' heads.

That's one reason why I was so sure she was the Ruler, she wasn't up to her usual level this game.


----------



## Grandma

Welcome, _____. You are a *Rebel*.

*Alignment*
You are one of ten rebels. You win when the *Ruler* is lynched. But who is the Ruler? Happy hunting... You lose if the Ruler and its *Loyal Guards* outnumber OR EQUAL you. Also, watch out for the *Usurper*, too.


----------



## Grandma

Well, it looks like the Game is over... I think?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Game is almost over now. Ika voting for Aye really threw me for her being the ruler. SR is usurper most likely. If not, then Avi or Josh has that role. 

Everyone else is likely town.

So we'll get the usurper before the game ends.

Just vote them out one by one starting with SR. 

gg town


----------



## Grandma

"You win when the *Ruler* is lynched."

We killed the Ruler. I think that's it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

No, I thought the usurper had to die too. We had this discussion at length at the beginning of the game. You should read the first few pages. If we won already, then Wake should of been more clear on that.


----------



## Grandma

He was asleep when we hammered Aye...

going to read now...


----------



## Wolfsister77

If we did win already, my usurper picks are one of the 3 listed. Regardless, if we won now, or need to lynch usurper to win, the game is won. 

A second town win a row. I'll take it. If we did not win, we just quicklynch the list until we get the usurper. It won't be long.

Again, gg town. 

I'm seriously considering if Mafia is the game for me because frankly, there's way too much negativity for a person like me who doesn't like that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *The Rebels need to eliminate all non-Rebels. The Ruler and Guards need to eliminate everyone else. The Usurper must eliminate all other threats. If the Ruler falls, the Guards also fall, but the Usurper does not.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

So maybe start with Josh for not paying attention then. If Wake is around to do lynch counts, we should have this wrapped up in the next day or so.

I see no reason to do anything but quicklynch-Josh, SR, Avi. It doesn't really matter what order I guess.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Last Game Post - 

I laid out the case on SR. Go get her!

FA and Shaitra suck as scum. LOL 

The only thing I lied about was saying I was town.


----------



## Grandma

^ ^ ^
Your quote is from Page 3, if anyone else wants to check.

So, who's left:

1) Arden
2) Avatar
3) Cafe
4) me (Grandma)
5) Josh_B
6) Math
7) Mertex
8) Scarlet
9) Wolfsister77


I hope we don't have to drag this game out another 7 "Days."


----------



## Grandma

I meant Wolfsister's quote. 
Hi, Aye, RIP.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Your quote is from Page 3, if anyone else wants to check.
> 
> So, who's left:
> 
> 1) Arden
> 2) Avatar
> 3) Cafe
> 4) me (Grandma)
> 5) Josh_B
> 6) Math
> 7) Mertex
> 8) Scarlet
> 9) Wolfsister77
> 
> 
> I hope we don't have to drag this game out another 7 "Days."



We won't. We will get the usurper with SR or Josh or Avi. We just need to quicklynch them one by one and the game will be over. The longest it will take is Wake being around to do the flips and everyone throwing their vote down. I don't see much use doing too much discussion really other than that unless the usurper isn't one of those 3 which would be pretty surprising. So I will be popping in to vote when needed and post game and that's about it for this game. 

gg town for second win in a row.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Last Game Post -
> 
> I laid out the case on SR. Go get her!
> 
> FA and Shaitra suck as scum. LOL
> 
> The only thing I lied about was saying I was town.



You didn't do your "go ahead and lynch me and you'll see" thing you always do as town and the town will be hurt line threw me. Ika's willingness to vote you and keep it there threw me for him being your guard. Otherwise, you were mostly like town Aye and you did a very good job. 

FA and Shaitra were obvious scum yes. 

I'm guessing with SR's bizarre behavior this game, you are probably right about her as usurper. Still, could be Avi or Josh.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> @Wolfsister77I've been pretty open to advice all game and every game but when it is given, it should not be done by telling me I'm stupid or some other condescending insulting remark.
> 
> *well then maybe you should lighten up and maybe just take it, its only a game after all. People in game will act like this to ruffle you. Have you ever considered that the fact that some people are like this b/c thats HOW they play? Have you considered that some people are like that b/c they KNOW better? Have you ever considered that some people do it b/c they are flat out scums?*
> 
> I do ask what others think and listen and discuss with others all the time. But the minute you insult me, that stops.
> 
> *again, its a game, people are going to throw insults, people are going to be bitches, people are going to be all shit-like in a game. you either have to:
> 
> A) toughen up and deal with it
> B) just ignore it
> C) be a baby and bitch about it (and truth be told this is what your kinda doing*
> 
> The game drags on forever when people lurk for days and then come in here and act like everything sucks, everyone is wrong, etc. This is not a mafia forum. It's a political forum with a small mafia subforum.
> 
> *But thats the damn point, this section of the site is for mafia. People have lives, if someone comes in after heavy lurking and complains. Then go ahead and yell at them, it doesn't change anything though and just looks like you are just yelling at some them for what they are complaining about.*
> 
> I'm willing to listen when someone is willing to treat me with respect and not like I'm an idiot.
> 
> *News flash: in a game of mafia, people will treat you like an idiot to just make you mad and disorganize you. You have to find the intent*



While I will listen to all this advice and it makes sense, you also take things too personally too it would seem. While I whine, you blow a gasket so you might want to look at your own very good advice.

Having said that, I actually would be more than willing to play again with you here or at the main site. Thanks for your input and playing with us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I think it would do you a world of good in future games to not take things so personally! From what I understand, this happens often, and as soon as you can remove this kind of roadblock, the sooner and quicker you will improve as a mafia player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really very simple. Don't be gone for days and then come in here and say you want to replace out because of all the stupid ideas. Or ika talking about how he doesn't care about the game and how we have to address him or he's not going to talk to us. Or Math earlier saying she didn't want to play anyway and it was a chore to post here.
> 
> That makes the experience miserable for me who is trying to play.
> 
> Done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay then.
> 
> If you want an explanation for me not posting on Saturday- seriously, _one_ day- I was busy due to real life, with other more pressing obligations. I'm going to ask that you not be so upset over something as small as that- before I even posted today, you were worked up over that.
Click to expand...


Sorry I crabbed at you. I've said over and over that people have lives and I do too and I don't care if people are gone for RL issues. Your comment was not the first negative comment made and I had just had enough of these comments all game and needed to vent.. 

Having said that,  thanks for your game playing advice and for playing with us and I hope you do it again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

All right, I've said all I need to say except maybe brief postgame discussion when we find out who usurper is. So from now on, unless there is a question for me, I'll be voting and doing nothing else. Enjoy the reprieve of a quiet Wolf. 

I am happy the game is done and won for town. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> So maybe start with Josh for not paying attention then. If Wake is around to do lynch counts, we should have this wrapped up in the next day or so.
> 
> I see no reason to do anything but quicklynch-Josh, SR, Avi. It doesn't really matter what order I guess.




Aye, sweet Aye, I'm so disappointed in you......how can I ever trust you again?  Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> All right, I've said all I need to say except maybe brief postgame discussion when we find out who usurper is. So from now on, unless there is a question for me, I'll be voting and doing nothing else. *Enjoy the reprieve of a quiet Wolf.*
> 
> I am happy the game is done and won for town. Have a good one everyone.



Hahahaha.....I'm willing to bet that won't last very long............!


----------



## Avatar4321

so ika and aye were scum. And I am scum because I "parked" my vote on both of them the first three rounds.

We caught the ruler and it's not me. Clearly I have to be the usurper now cause it's not possible you guys have been wrong about me all game.

scarlet and Arden are my top picks for usurper right now.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> so ika and aye were scum. And I am scum because I "parked" my vote on both of them the first three rounds.
> 
> We caught the ruler and it's not me. Clearly I have to be the usurper now cause it's not possible you guys have been wrong about me all game.
> 
> scarlet and Arden are my top picks for usurper right now.




Dammit Avi, you better be the Usurper.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why in the hell did IKA vote his ruler out? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the official response is this: i knew we lost after the double guards flipped.
> 
> if you see a pattern you should follow it, the gurads should of been more deciptive and tried to put them in null/scum pile but meh.
> 
> at this point we were fighting a game we already lost so there was no purpouse to even try to save it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *FA had Aye as his null read. Shai had Aye as her town read IIRC.*
> 
> I had Aye as usurper, and you as Ruler, your game meta was far off from your main site town games. That's why I kept asking SR if her read was correct on you being town, because I am new to this game and could see the difference. Although I was wrong about your role, I thought ruler rather than guard.
> 
> Grandma had Aye as ruler. ( Good job, Geezer Chicka)
Click to expand...


FA nulls were Shaitra, Cafe (TheOldSchool), Avatar,Josh, TSO! and Math.  I don't think he had her in his Town reads either.  At least that's what I had in my notes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> so ika and aye were scum. And I am scum because I "parked" my vote on both of them the first three rounds.
> 
> We caught the ruler and it's not me. Clearly I have to be the usurper now cause it's not possible you guys have been wrong about me all game.
> 
> scarlet and Arden are my top picks for usurper right now.



Sorry for wanting to lynch you so bad if you are town but there has to be a reason you were on everyone's scumdar all game.

All right Mertex-you are right. All ready broke my quiet Wolf thing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think I'm going to vote SR first for usurper. Yep, that's what I'm going to do. If you want me to tell you why, I can do so or you can all sheep me and we can win this thing.


----------



## ScarletRage

I think we should lynch the lurkers here. They will make it harder to get a lynch off. Ignoring the thread is the ideal usurper strategy here.

Even if we are wrong on the lurkers, the usurper cannot target all the active people and get away with it.

The next person who suggests I am usurper bc aversion to usurper hunting will piss me off. I posted that strategy to get this very scenario we have right here. I vote parked on the ruler, which is insanely disadvantaegous to usurper right now. You saw in game 5, I have ZERO problem taking heat for town to win.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I'm going to vote SR first for usurper. Yep, that's what I'm going to do. If you want me to tell you why, I can do so or you can all sheep me and we can win this thing.


Or we can discuss and actually win this thing. There's many things I have done a usurper just shouldn't do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote SR first for usurper. Yep, that's what I'm going to do. If you want me to tell you why, I can do so or you can all sheep me and we can win this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can discuss and actually win this thing. There's many things I have done a usurper just shouldn't do.
Click to expand...


WIFOM


----------



## Mertex

We only need 5 votes......

Strongest to weakest
1.  Avatar
2.  SR
3.  Josh
4.  Ardem
5.  Math
6.  Grandma
7.  Wolf
8.  Cafe
9.  Me


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Game Post -
> 
> I laid out the case on SR. Go get her!
> 
> FA and Shaitra suck as scum. LOL
> 
> The only thing I lied about was saying I was town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't do your "go ahead and lynch me and you'll see" thing you always do as town and the town will be hurt line threw me. Ika's willingness to vote you and keep it there threw me for him being your guard. Otherwise, you were mostly like town Aye and you did a very good job.
> 
> FA and Shaitra were obvious scum yes.
> 
> I'm guessing with SR's bizarre behavior this game, you are probably right about her as usurper. Still, could be Avi or Josh.
Click to expand...

Or that I was dealing with my nemesus as scum and winning the wifom battle....


----------



## Mertex

Strongest to weakest *Usurper*


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> I think we should lynch the lurkers here. They will make it harder to get a lynch off. Ignoring the thread is the ideal usurper strategy here.
> 
> Even if we are wrong on the lurkers, the usurper cannot target all the active people and get away with it.
> 
> The next person who suggests I am usurper bc aversion to usurper hunting will piss me off. I posted that strategy to get this very scenario we have right here. I vote parked on the ruler, which is insanely disadvantaegous to usurper right now. You saw in game 5, I have ZERO problem taking heat for town to win.


 
that's not a bad idea, unless you are the usurper.

how many tries do we have to get him or her?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote SR first for usurper. Yep, that's what I'm going to do. If you want me to tell you why, I can do so or you can all sheep me and we can win this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can discuss and actually win this thing. There's many things I have done a usurper just shouldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WIFOM
Click to expand...

If you think my respobse is wifom, that whole point is wifom.

I was on 3 of 4 scum deaths and lead thefinal at great expense to myself.

To call my defense wifom and the case to have merit is backwards.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> We only need 5 votes......
> 
> Strongest to weakest
> 1.  Avatar
> 2.  SR
> 3.  Josh
> 4.  Ardem
> 5.  Math
> 6.  Grandma
> 7.  Wolf
> 8.  Cafe
> 9.  Me



I am so hurt you have me above Cafe.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should lynch the lurkers here. They will make it harder to get a lynch off. Ignoring the thread is the ideal usurper strategy here.
> 
> Even if we are wrong on the lurkers, the usurper cannot target all the active people and get away with it.
> 
> The next person who suggests I am usurper bc aversion to usurper hunting will piss me off. I posted that strategy to get this very scenario we have right here. I vote parked on the ruler, which is insanely disadvantaegous to usurper right now. You saw in game 5, I have ZERO problem taking heat for town to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not a bad idea, unless you are the usurper.
> 
> how many tries do we have to get him or her?
Click to expand...

The lurkers would be Arden and Math. So that's two.

If Wake is on Monday, we can quicklynch them in a day IRL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote SR first for usurper. Yep, that's what I'm going to do. If you want me to tell you why, I can do so or you can all sheep me and we can win this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can discuss and actually win this thing. There's many things I have done a usurper just shouldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WIFOM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think my respobse is wifom, that whole point is wifom.
> 
> I was on 3 of 4 scum deaths and lead thefinal at great expense to myself.
> 
> To call my defense wifom and the case to have merit is backwards.
Click to expand...


No, It's WIFOM to say the usurper would never do what you did.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to vote SR first for usurper. Yep, that's what I'm going to do. If you want me to tell you why, I can do so or you can all sheep me and we can win this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can discuss and actually win this thing. There's many things I have done a usurper just shouldn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WIFOM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think my respobse is wifom, that whole point is wifom.
> 
> I was on 3 of 4 scum deaths and lead thefinal at great expense to myself.
> 
> To call my defense wifom and the case to have merit is backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, It's WIFOM to say the usurper would never do what you did.
Click to expand...

Never is too strong and not what I meant. Usurper should not do what I have done. That's my job as an IC to tell you that. My job is to tell you all ideal strategies and when.

Here my strategies got straight scum lynches because we played smart.

Now we should play smart. Hunt for usurper in those who took no risks or positions.

That is Arden and Math.


----------



## ScarletRage

A scum or usurper IC should mention it and then lurk like mad.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Given 1 scum left, I want to start Game 7 soon after this game's conclusion*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> A scum or usurper IC should mention it and then lurk like mad.



SHOULD maybe, but to do the unexpected might be better.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 5.6*​
*★Arden (0):
Avatar4321 (1): *_Mertex_
*AyeCantSeeYou (LYNCH): *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage, ika, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait_
*CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0):
ika (1): *_Mathblade_
*Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0):
Mertex (1): *_Josh_B_
*ScarletRage (2): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (0):*


*~* With 11 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/16/14, @9PM Central.


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1
Shaitra's Lynch & Flip
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3 | 5.4 | 5.5​


----------



## Avatar4321

I said it was a good idea. I didn't necessarily say I would go for it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A scum or usurper IC should mention it and then lurk like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD maybe, but to do the unexpected might be better.
Click to expand...

 
very true


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A scum or usurper IC should mention it and then lurk like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD maybe, but to do the unexpected might be better.
Click to expand...

Now what benefit would hypothetical usurper me get.

The best case scenario I could get is Wolf Cafe and you. That's a hard sale.


----------



## ScarletRage

Now if Wake could post the flip or not to see if yall were throwing the game away


----------



## ScarletRage

My ranking is

Arden
Math
Avatar
Josh B
Mertex
Grandma
Wolf
Cafe


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A scum or usurper IC should mention it and then lurk like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD maybe, but to do the unexpected might be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very true
Click to expand...

The next step is to figure out if and how I might benefit...

Answer I don't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> My ranking is
> 
> Arden
> Math
> Avatar
> Josh B
> Mertex
> Grandma
> Wolf
> Cafe



Again, I'm above Cafe in someone's list. WTF? LOL 

Actually I'm pretty fucking town this game but surprised I'm not higher like I am in Grandma's list.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A scum or usurper IC should mention it and then lurk like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD maybe, but to do the unexpected might be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The next step is to figure out if and how I might benefit...
> 
> Answer I don't.
Click to expand...


Again, I don't buy this.


----------



## ScarletRage

Do not not buy the thought process (which would mean I lied as IC) or do you not buy I gain nothing (which you should expound upon)?


----------



## Avatar4321

my list right now

scarlet
arden
grandma
math
josh
mertex
cafe
wolf

all subject to change


----------



## Wake

​*Her cover blown, Aye's demise became imminent as the Town swarmed about her in righteous frenzy. Pulling out her small handgun, she managed to fend a few off before getting pounced on from behind. After getting lynched by the mob, he Township learned that Aye was in fact the Ruler!

Ika, Loyal Guard, seeing that his Ruler was dead, dropped his gun and backed away slowly. "F*** this s***, I'm just gonna back away slowly. I like my neck how it is." Ika has left the game.

With Town's great fortune in removing all the Guards and Ruler, all that's left is the Usurper. Good luck, Rebels!*




*





It is now Day 6.

With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!

Deadline expires 10/20/14, @10AM.*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Do not not buy the thought process (which would mean I lied as IC) or do you not buy I gain nothing (which you should expound upon)?



I don't think you lied as the IC. I'd never accuse you of that. I think you'd probably do the unexpected as the usurper and then try to convince us you'd never do that because the usurper would be done then.


----------



## Wolfsister77

There's the flip. Now, it's usurper hunting time!!


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote* *scarlet*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> my list right now
> 
> scarlet
> arden
> grandma
> math
> josh
> mertex
> cafe
> wolf
> 
> all subject to change



Yay!! I made the bottom of somone's list. That's cool as long as you aren't the usurper.


----------



## MathBlade

*Vote Scarlet Rage*


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> my list right now
> 
> scarlet
> arden
> grandma
> math
> josh
> mertex
> cafe
> wolf
> 
> all subject to change



Amazing how close your list is to mine.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not not buy the thought process (which would mean I lied as IC) or do you not buy I gain nothing (which you should expound upon)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you lied as the IC. I'd never accuse you of that. I think you'd probably do the unexpected as the usurper and then try to convince us you'd never do that because the usurper would be done then.
Click to expand...


Or maybe I just played a very town game and you're paranoid of me because I've yet to draw scum yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not not buy the thought process (which would mean I lied as IC) or do you not buy I gain nothing (which you should expound upon)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you lied as the IC. I'd never accuse you of that. I think you'd probably do the unexpected as the usurper and then try to convince us you'd never do that because the usurper would be done then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe I just played a very town game and you're paranoid of me because I've yet to draw scum yet.
Click to expand...


Or I think you are scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Because you're paranoid of me... because I've yet to draw scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Because you're paranoid of me... because I've yet to draw scum.



Well, I am paranoid of you. The way you've been treating me all game has made me that way. Your play all game has made me that way. You are making me very paranoid. Avi is too though so it isn't just you. Josh is a little bit. No one else is.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're paranoid of me... because I've yet to draw scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am paranoid of you. The way you've been treating me all game has made me that way. Your play all game has made me that way. You are making me very paranoid. Avi is too though so it isn't just you. Josh is a little bit. No one else is.
Click to expand...


HAve Arden and Math have never interacted with you at all?

How is it making you paranoid to tell you the right strategy and get players lynched?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're paranoid of me... because I've yet to draw scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am paranoid of you. The way you've been treating me all game has made me that way. Your play all game has made me that way. You are making me very paranoid. Avi is too though so it isn't just you. Josh is a little bit. No one else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAve Arden and Math have never interacted with you at all?
> 
> How is it making you paranoid to tell you the right strategy and get players lynched?
Click to expand...


Yes, and they have both been on my radar. If I am wrong about you and you are town, sorry. You do realize I find it extremely odd that you were so hard after me as scum all game, then suddenly you were townhunting me but it looked so much like the buddying House did to me in game 5 that it is hard for me to know which it is, town or scum. You were against quicklynching, but then wanting to get some of us in a group. You made a deal with House to lynch myself and Mertex. You called ika town all game, then called him scum. You were on some wagons, off others. I have zero experience with 3rd parties, neutrals so I could be wrong. You've done plenty of town like things that I saw in your game 5 play too. So maybe I am wrong. But you have to know, the best strategy is to lynch the suspicious ones until we get the usurper and with the amount of obvtown people left in the game, that the usurper will be caught in very little time. The fact that I'm even giving you a chance to defend yourself means I have my doubts. But I still think you are the best lynch choice. If wrong, you can still win, so why fight it?


----------



## ScarletRage

I am fighting it because I'm gravely concerned that certain players who haven't been put under the microscope despite providing nothing will get away scot free. Meanwhile, we will have no guiding hand to help crack the game.

The best strategy is to get rid of the dead weight here. Then, when it's only active players, we can lynch whoever we want without regards to lurk out victory.


----------



## Wolfsister77

All right, you've down your strategy for victory. You know there is zero chance myself, Cafe, Mertex, Grandma will be lynched. The usurper needs one rebel alive to win. That isn't going to happen. You know that I am right here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: ScarletRage*


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my list right now
> 
> scarlet
> arden
> grandma
> math
> josh
> mertex
> cafe
> wolf
> 
> all subject to change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how close your list is to mine.
Click to expand...

 
funny. I didn't think they were at all alike


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only need 5 votes......
> 
> Strongest to weakest
> 1.  Avatar
> 2.  SR
> 3.  Josh
> 4.  Ardem
> 5.  Math
> 6.  Grandma
> 7.  Wolf
> 8.  Cafe
> 9.  Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so hurt you have me above Cafe.
Click to expand...

Good, I wanted to get even with you for not listing me in your Town group.....


----------



## Josh_B

I do like avatar's list, but I think Scarlet is making a good points

*VOTE: Arden*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ranking is
> 
> Arden
> Math
> Avatar
> Josh B
> Mertex
> Grandma
> Wolf
> Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm above Cafe in someone's list. WTF? LOL
> 
> Actually I'm pretty fucking town this game but surprised I'm not higher like I am in Grandma's list.
Click to expand...


Damn, SR put me right underneath the heavyduties.  Looks like I'm playing right in the middle, might not be a bad place to be....


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ranking is
> 
> Arden
> Math
> Avatar
> Josh B
> Mertex
> Grandma
> Wolf
> Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm above Cafe in someone's list. WTF? LOL
> 
> Actually I'm pretty fucking town this game but surprised I'm not higher like I am in Grandma's list.
Click to expand...


Aha, you're not as townie as you think you are......


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> I do like avatar's list, but I think Scarlet is making a good points
> 
> *VOTE: Arden*




I thought you were dead set on me?  Now you're looking more and more like the Usurper.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know what, with Josh's latest move, I'm thinking it's him.

*Vote: Josh_B*


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> ​*Her cover blown, Aye's demise became imminent as the Town swarmed about her in righteous frenzy. Pulling out her small handgun, she managed to fend a few off before getting pounced on from behind. After getting lynched by the mob, he Township learned that Aye was in fact the Ruler!
> 
> Ika, Loyal Guard, seeing that his Ruler was dead, dropped his gun and backed away slowly. "F*** this s***, I'm just gonna back away slowly. I like my neck how it is." Ika has left the game.
> 
> With Town's great fortune in removing all the Guards and Ruler, all that's left is the Usurper. Good luck, Rebels!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now Day 6.
> 
> With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline expires 10/20/14, @10AM.*​



Well Wake, I'm not so sure Ika was a "Loyal Guard" - he kinda voted for his ruler..........


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like avatar's list, but I think Scarlet is making a good points
> 
> *VOTE: Arden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were dead set on me?  Now you're looking more and more like the Usurper.
Click to expand...


I was dead set on you as the ruler. I can see that I was off on that by a long shot.


----------



## Mertex

OOps, sorry, that last line was supposed to be under Wake's post


----------



## Mertex

I'm staying with my list.  Even though I have Avi at the top, SR was still second, I can do that. If she flips town, I'm going with Avi.....sorry Avi...

*Vote:ScarletRage*


----------



## Mertex

So far:

SR (3): Avi/Math/Mertex

Arden (1): Josh

Josh (1): Wolfsister


----------



## Wolfsister77

Don't forget, 5 needed to lynch. I can easily move back to SR. Josh pinged for me with his constant voting against consensus behavior. Avi would be my third choice. Here's everyone's lists in one post for easy reference.



Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an interesting Day this has been!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I was going after IKA as ruler and Aye as usurper, but she was the ruler not usurper, but ruler.
> 
> *Grandma,*
> 
> Top picks for usurper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of noise in here, most of it around Scarlet, Ika, Math, and Wolf. With Ika trottin' off to the Dead Zone the noise will shift. My picks probably will too.
> 
> But for now:
> 1) Scarlet
> 2) Wolf
> 3) Math
> 4) Josh.
Click to expand...




ika said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA had Aye as his null read. Shai had Aye as her town read IIRC.
> 
> I had Aye as usurper, and you as Ruler, your game meta was far off from your main site town games. That's why I kept asking SR if her read was correct on you being town, because I am new to this game and could see the difference. Although I was wrong about your role, I thought ruler rather than guard.
> 
> Grandma had Aye as ruler. ( Good job, Geezer Chicka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the fact titus even remotely thought i was town is like a scum claim from her FMPOV. Shes not that bad.
> 
> Shai having her as top town read alone should of set off alarms for people. when you see my town game you will be easy to tell, there are times where i can at least /try/ to emulate my town game (tbh i might of been able to emulate it here but didnt care enough about the game to do so) but if you play anohter game with me where im town you will be able to tell
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree since Usurper unaligned Titus/Scarlet Rage is probably it.
> 
> ika Did scum have day chat?
> *read the op....*
> 
> Why do you think Titus is Usurper?
> *i have presented this case several times over*
> 
> And needless to say I am vote parking you if alive tomorrow.
> *go ahread, i will selfvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyway to rehash the case:
> -she called me scum at get-go
> -she then changes me to town for "doing stuff" (wut?)
> -she has been inconsistent with her reads
> -she misreps the entire case on me
> -she uses the "im an ic" defense
> -she keeps acting like "pretend we are all town"
> -when townblocks were getting formed w/o her she tried to stop it
> -now she argues she for townblocks
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> oh and if she uses the argument of "im scum so its all wifom and should disregard any scums reads" im going to say thats a bs reason to use
Click to expand...




ika said:


> grandma townslipped by listing 4 people and not 6 (its something that cant be explained)
> wolf has been wagoned like shit over and over, also (s)hes trying to solve the game (tbh if wolf is upsuper (s)he deserves a win)
> cafe is trying to solve the game so he town
> people jsut say meterext is town by meta so im just sheeping that (i havent been paying much attention)
> math slipped hard about not knowing some of the setup and i dobt she is emulating VCA to try to get 6 myslynches
> adrian feels town (guts call)
> 
> titus has already been done
> josh is not even reading thread atm
> avi i have guts suspicion of
> 
> think thats everyone on my updated list





Mertex said:


> We only need 5 votes......
> 
> Strongest to weakest
> 1.  Avatar
> 2.  SR
> 3.  Josh
> 4.  Ardem
> 5.  Math
> 6.  Grandma
> 7.  Wolf
> 8.  Cafe
> 9.  Me





ScarletRage said:


> My ranking is
> 
> Arden
> Math
> Avatar
> Josh B
> Mertex
> Grandma
> Wolf
> Cafe





Avatar4321 said:


> my list right now
> 
> scarlet
> arden
> grandma
> math
> josh
> mertex
> cafe
> wolf
> 
> all subject to change


----------



## Josh_B

It seems like we're just doing this randomly. Does anyone remember the point in the game when Arden suddenly became active? it was right around the time we started looking for the Ursurper. But I guess everyone already decided ScarletRage first. 

Let's do Arden next though ok?

*VOTE: ScarletRage*


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> I'm staying with my list.  Even though I have Avi at the top, SR was still second, I can do that. If she flips town, I'm going with Avi.....sorry Avi...
> 
> *Vote:ScarletRage*


 
hopefully we wont get to the next round. But if we do I'm sure we will find a better candidate. The usurper can't hide forever


----------



## Avatar4321

i think scarlet is at L1 already


----------



## Wolfsister77

Is it wrong that I kind of feel bad for lynching SR? She's really worked hard at this game regardless of alignment. The fact of the matter is though, there's a core group of townies who will not be lynched and we will hit the usurper before we hit them. Quicklynching is fine in this scenario. If she's town, she still wins. If not, the rest of us do. So yeah, this is good. I'll wait until after the flip to see if I even need to consider another choice. 

*Vote: ScarletRage*


----------



## ScarletRage

Was yhat hammer? I was taking Math to work.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 6.1*​
*★Arden (0): 
Avatar4321 (0): 
CafeAuLait (0):
Grandma (0): 
Josh_B (0):
Mathblade (0):
Mertex (0): 
ScarletRage (LYNCH): *_Avatar4321, Mathblade, Mertex, Josh_B, Wolfsister77_
*Wolfsister77 (0):*

*Not Voting (4): *_Grandma,★Arden, ScarletRage, CafeAuLait_


*~* With 9 players alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 10/16/14, @9PM Central.


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5
RosieS's Lynch & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6
House's Lynch & Flip
3.1 | 3.2
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
4.1
Shaitra's Lynch & Flip
5.1 | 5.2 | 5.3 | 5.4 | 5.5​


----------



## Wake

*Well, there's nothing fooling you guys.

ScarletRage was the Usurper.

The Rebels win! An easy win, but a win nonetheless!*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wow, Way to go town!!

We only took out 2 rebels and got everyone else one by one.

Yay!!


----------



## Wake

*Clearly*, I need to make this game more challenging and intense.

Never thought Rebels in the Palace would be such an easy Setup.

Dead QT


----------



## Wake

I've been slowly working on some designs since the beginning of this game.

Once the other games resolve, I plan to unveil it.


----------



## ika

told you she was scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, the only thing that threw me this game was Aye being the ruler. I was able to figure out FA and Shaitra. Eventually got ika as scum but he fooled me for a long time and I've been suspecting SR as usurper for quite some time off and on but she seemed to fit that role this game.

-Town: Good job, clearly we are getting good at this. 

-SR: The discussion I had with you today pretty much tells you why I suspected you of usurper and in fact earlier in the game I did too, I specifically remember telling you I knew you were the usurper so don't even lie about it. Yet still, I doubted it at times and thought you might be town-you played really well and I always learn a lot from you so thanks for that. Ika had you pegged in his final reads list which was another reason I went ahead and hammered. 

-Aye: Great job, you are good at this.

-Arden and Ika: Thank You for your help this game. Sorry for any crap you had to read. I enjoyed playing with you both. Ika, your vote for Aye really threw me, but I understand why you did it now

-Avi-so sorry I wanted to lynch you, not sure why you were pinging so hard

-Josh-thank you also for coming to play with us, I enjoyed it and hope you do it again sometime and/or I can join you in a game at the main site

Despite my bitching and the fighting, overall it was fun and I feel like I learn a lot every time I play.

Good game all!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> told you she was scum



Your final reads list and reasons she was scum were very convincing.


----------



## ScarletRage

General feedback later. GG. If rehosting sk should get kill but a guard dies in place of ruler.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, the usurper was pretty much screwed this game. I agree, should get a kill or a guard or something for balance.


----------



## Wolfsister77

But the ruler should be BP if SK gets kill.


----------



## ika

the fack titus OMGUS voted me on the first page told me she was scum. she did the exact textbook play she did in her last sk game


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> the fack titus OMGUS voted me on the first page told me she was scum. she did the exact textbook play she did in her last sk game



Glad you were here to help us read her.


----------



## Wake

So if I make it so the Ruler/Guards know each other... and they have Daytalk... and I add in a second Mafia team... And give each of them at least one Special Ability... And create Town-aligned opposing Lynchers... and multiple Neighborhoods... with various Day abilities...

Hm...


----------



## Wake

Nightless games need Role Madness and many snappy dynamics to keep it explosive and engaging.


----------



## ika

Wolf i also knwo a lot of the things i have said can be pointed back to me but the thing is that when a player like titus KNOWS better then to misrep me and KNOWS that when i fiss out that its not fake. that maybe she should understand that what she is doing is affecting me in rl as well.

its besides the point shes scum, its more of the fact shes making the game unfun for em to play and enjoy when she does that

if you want to see a full blown game where i got into a piss fight, see here

Witchhunt Game 4 Game Thread - Page 30 - Dark Lord Potter Forums

go to the bottom and just continue to read you will see when i get full out rage its not plesant


----------



## ★Arden

Wow. Congrats all!


----------



## ScarletRage

ika - I didn't misrep you ika. You are still fuming over that. You know as well as I do, I create fear and encourage fear. Lies do not serve anyone's wincon well from my perspective. You generally, here and in that game, took a lot of things personally I still don't understand this day. You couldn't hammer Aye after your obsession, therefore guard. I believe you were not faking anger. I never said nor believe your anger is fake. You and wolf are rather easy to wind up and its a problem for you both.

Wolf- You had a pretty good town performance here. You were right on me being usurper but this game was textbook town for me. You just got lucky there. The FA and Shaitra reads were spot on. My read on you was pretty organic, despite what some believe. Sometimes, people need to fight it out with you in order to get a read. Roll with it. Get pissed within the game but don't suppose everything is personal.

Me - I played a decent game. Being an IC tied me some. The other rule, I left out, was that an IC cannot lurk or otherwise display anti-game behaviors. I could still be aggressive as hell but I couldn't condone personal attacks or lurking. A usurper is in a much better position if lurking. Balancing the two was hard. The first two lynches I focused on anyone but me getting lynched. The second was the same. The third, I broke the game accidentally and I knew it was a long shot at that point. Making it through 10+ lynches with no allies was a long shot but it was a fun one worth taking.


----------



## Wake

I don't fully understand how they knocked all 5 Scum out in a row.

There should have been more mislynches.

I wanted to see more mislynches.


----------



## ika

titus, you did with you thinking i was around for the hammer and work and thinking you know my real life. i would of gladly hamemred aye if i was aware of the fact she was l-1. the fact you said "nope he knew" and then i came out and had a fit and you still went to "nope" is what pisses me off


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> Wolf i also knwo a lot of the things i have said can be pointed back to me but the thing is that when a player like titus KNOWS better then to misrep me and KNOWS that when i fiss out that its not fake. that maybe she should understand that what she is doing is affecting me in rl as well.
> 
> its besides the point shes scum, its more of the fact shes making the game unfun for em to play and enjoy when she does that
> 
> if you want to see a full blown game where i got into a piss fight, see here
> 
> Witchhunt Game 4 Game Thread - Page 30 - Dark Lord Potter Forums
> 
> go to the bottom and just continue to read you will see when i get full out rage its not plesant



Yeah, I can understand very well where you are coming from. There's some things that have happened to me in games here that have caused me to meltdown and yep, it sucks. Game 3 here is a perfect example of it. Not pleasant at all and I understand very well what you mean. 

I really like you and SR both as players. I learn a lot every time SR plays and I learned a lot from you and Arden too. 

And thank you ika for your last post to me in the game- good advice. That was what I needed to hear. To toughen up some. While I like sympathy and support, sometimes I need someone to tell me to knock it off and stop the whining. 

Anyhow, I will read that game so I can understand what you mean more.

Wake

Thank You for this comment in the dz:

Shit, Wolfie's getting better, too.

Formidable, almost.

Since I'm virtually unstoppable as Scum (barring Cop result), I would love to see how my Scumgame would mesh against her Towngame. 

I'll take you on as scum Wake vs Wolf town any time.


----------



## ika

also this game was not textbook town for you titus, it was textbook scum. you have sevral tells that i picked up on now


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Wow. Congrats all!



Thanks for playing with us and sorry for crabbing at you. You had good advice. Very good.


----------



## Avatar4321

you did misrep ika. It's one of the things that made you suspicious. We had plenty of reasons to suspect ika and you were making factually incorrect accusations.

btw next time you are the usurper it might help you if you don't propose stratagies that help you like lynching lurkers. It was a good strategy but it also clearly helped yoi


----------



## ika

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Congrats all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing with us and sorry for crabbing at you. You had good advice. Very good.
Click to expand...


agreed thats one of the things that i am somewhat good at when in a calmer state. the fact you got wagoned sevral times over just to counter wagon onto a scum was funny to watch.

as much as i may fit out at times at players i do know how to give solid advice (even though some of it can be directed at me), thats why i have found it easier for me to be in hydras and started doing more of that


----------



## ScarletRage

LOL. Avatar, I will always suppose things that help my wincon. That's how you hunt me at all. I appreciate the advice though.

I think it's time for me to drop being the IC this time.


----------



## Wake

Also, Aye, Titus, and Grandma have games coming down the pike (if I'm not mistaken). I'll play hard in all of them. They need more players, and I need more time creating this monstrosity. If you join I'll show you a trick or two.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf- You had a pretty good town performance here. You were right on me being usurper but this game was textbook town for me. You just got lucky there. The FA and Shaitra reads were spot on. My read on you was pretty organic, despite what some believe. Sometimes, people need to fight it out with you in order to get a read. Roll with it. Get pissed within the game but don't suppose everything is personal.



The game related fighting with you to get a read on each other was no problem for me at all. There is not one thing you said to me that I took personal but yep, I kind of was getting pissed but I also knew my alignment so I was not afraid of you getting me lynched. It still sucked being wagoned so much and having you and FA after me but that is all game and I can handle it even if I get riled. It's personal attacks that really get to me and make me want to quit but I won't rehash those here since it's best put behind me and you didn't do any of that anyway.

Me being right on you being usurper was more than luck though. You were not the same to me as you were in game 5. You were pretty town but something wasn't right. Ika helped a lot at the end with his read on you. That just solidified my suspicion.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Congrats all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing with us and sorry for crabbing at you. You had good advice. Very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agreed thats one of the things that i am somewhat good at when in a calmer state. the fact you got wagoned sevral times over just to counter wagon onto a scum was funny to watch.
> 
> as much as i may fit out at times at players i do know how to give solid advice (even though some of it can be directed at me), thats why i have found it easier for me to be in hydras and started doing more of that
Click to expand...


Your advice was good and yep, me getting wagoned repeatedly is kind of entertaining. 

I'm not sure why that keeps happening to me in these games though but this one was by far the worst for that. Thankfully, I was never lynched.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> I think it's time for me to drop being the IC this time.



You should. I'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Avatar4321

wolf dont worry about wanting me lynched. It's the nature of the game. If I got upset everytime someone wanted to string me up I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> wolf dont worry about wanting me lynched. It's the nature of the game. If I got upset everytime someone wanted to string me up I'd never get anything done.



LOL-true enough. Still not sure why you were pinging scum for me this game so hard and everyone else too for that matter. Glad you got to survive until the end this time.


----------



## ScarletRage

ika always tunnels me. I knew he'd be a problem here. I didn't have to deal with that in Game 5.

Your reaction to your wagon initially did it. You acted as if being wagoned was a personal attack. It's easier to live longer if you don't get overly emotional and scumhunt. Sort of a fine scumread me, I'll get you the real scum.

It worked... until I ran out of other scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> ika always tunnels me. I knew he'd be a problem here. I didn't have to deal with that in Game 5.
> 
> Your reaction to your wagon initially did it. You acted as if being wagoned was a personal attack. It's easier to live longer if you don't get overly emotional and scumhunt. Sort of a fine scumread me, I'll get you the real scum.
> 
> It worked... until I ran out of other scum.



Yeah, it sucks being wagoned and getting votes for silly reasons when I know damn well I'm town. I tend to go off on people when that happens. It happened so damn many times, I was getting sick of it. It's like, hello, let me play for 5 seconds before you scumread me and try to kill me. LOL

But you are right, it looks more town to react to that calmly. It's not so much a personal thing as an intense source of frustration being scumread as town all the time.

But once people leave me alone and let me play, then it becomes pretty obvious when I'm town and when I'm not.


----------



## Avatar4321

actually it's your reaction to being voted for that makes it obvious you are town


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> actually it's your reaction to being voted for that makes it obvious you are town



Yeah, that's a Wolf town-tell. LOL

I get riled way too easy. I gotta work on that.


----------



## ika

wolf (or anyone) you should sign up for my micro it has one slot left and its not to diffcult of a game either:

Micro Queue Players Moderators bull mafiascum.net

just go put /in for 402

one slot left


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> wolf (or anyone) you should sign up for my micro it has one slot left and its not to diffcult of a game either:
> 
> Micro Queue Players Moderators bull mafiascum.net
> 
> just go put /in for 402
> 
> one slot left



OK, but I can't tell what it is or how to play? Am I missing something? Is it like a regular Mafia game?

Micro 402: Chairman Mafia
Mod: ika
Game Type: Theme

edited out all the names

also I /in 402 so it should be full now


----------



## ika

you will see when game begins.

if anyone else would like to reserve/spectate they can pm me


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, it'll be interesting to see you on my turf.


----------



## Mertex

We deserve a drink.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







There's more where those came from.........drink up!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Well, there's nothing fooling you guys.
> 
> ScarletRage was the Usurper.
> 
> The Rebels win! An easy win, but a win nonetheless!*



I told ya'll she was the damn usurper! Why didn't ya'll listen to me and lynch her ass first?


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL- We turbolynched her today in record time.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL- We turbolynched her today in record time.



Took ya'll long enough! I laid out the case on her already. When she refused to answer anything I asked, that should have been the damn seal-on-the-deal right there.


----------



## ★Arden

I'm just really glad to see that I was right with my case on SR to some extent- I had assumed SR was Guard/Ruler with Shaitra as Rebel, but both being scum works too.

Sorry if I was unnecessarily rude to anyone else, by the way. Sometimes mafia gets heated.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, there's nothing fooling you guys.
> 
> ScarletRage was the Usurper.
> 
> The Rebels win! An easy win, but a win nonetheless!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told ya'll she was the damn usurper! Why didn't ya'll listen to me and *lynch her ass first*?
Click to expand...



She's so nice and friendly, it just didn't seem right......


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL- We turbolynched her today in record time.



That's the best way to handle me scum and worst for me town.

I'm much weaker in vanilla setups as I'm best with theory and logic regarding roles.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou I was all about getting rid of threats to me. You shoulda called off your guard dog rather than tunnel me. We could lived until 7 players...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou I was all about getting rid of threats to me. You shoulda called off your guard dog rather than tunnel me. We could lived until 7 players...



Even with 2 guards down, and not knowing who the last one was (even though I had an idea), I would have taken you on to the very end.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou since you're the ruler, you figured I was usurper which meant I was forced to come after you, you providing a stronger suspect (even if not accurate) would have helped us both. I had ZERO leash to speak of.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou since you're the ruler, you figured I was usurper which meant I was forced to come after you, you providing a stronger suspect (even if not accurate) would have helped us both. I had ZERO leash to speak of.



I was starting on Arden when you came after me. LOL


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou I was all about getting rid of threats to me. You shoulda called off your guard dog rather than tunnel me. We could lived until 7 players...



no, it was going to end in either your lynch or my ruler for that day. there was no way i was going to let you out of it.


----------



## MathBlade

Yay! I was right and sis scum. I may be getting better at this. Just a quick celebratory post since I am in SF before I head to another meeting. 

Sorry I wasn't all that active guys.

And btw my sister was right. Lynching lurkers like myself is optimal. It is how scum that have to survive can avoid detection. However sis's lack of a tunnel on me or attempted tunnel clued me in that she might be scum. It was way too casual a maybe for me which is weird.

Anywho good work town!


----------



## Grandma

I was pretty sure that Scarlet was the Usurper from the get-go. Her play was close to identical to her play in a game at the MS site where she was Scum. She was lynched there day 2.


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, I didn't actually understand what you were asking... I never refuse to answer anything unless I outright state that I refuse to answer because XYZ.


----------



## Grandma

BTW, I'm signed up over at MS as Klingoncelt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> BTW, I'm signed up over at MS as Klingoncelt.



Great name, I love it. I am SilverWolf.


----------



## ScarletRage

I'm Titus. Great to see you there. It's recommended y'all start in the newbie queue but given the fact I've ICed for y'all I wouldn't view it as necessary.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My first newbie just finished. Newbie 1532. Town won, I was tracker.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> I'm Titus. Great to see you there. It's recommended y'all start in the newbie queue but given the fact I've ICed for y'all I wouldn't view it as necessary.



I'm in Newbie 1544, it will start as soon as everyone confirms.

(I'm looking forward to getting into some large theme bastard games  )


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I'm Titus. Great to see you there. It's recommended y'all start in the newbie queue but given the fact I've ICed for y'all I wouldn't view it as necessary.



I'm in a newbie, 2 larges, and signed up for ika's micro.

Hope that explains my resistance to Resistance, lol.


----------



## ika

oh if you want bastard games i can do that for you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, besides the just completed newbie game 1532, I am in ika's micro 402 and open 575 which hasn't started yet. Between that and the 2 here coming up, that is my absolute max!! Actually, beyond max but luckily the games give you plenty of time to participate so I won't burn out or have to replace.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> oh if you want bastard games i can do that for you.



You should talk to Grandma about that because she's going to be starting one here after the Halloween game. Unless you meant on the main site.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh if you want bastard games i can do that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should talk to Grandma about that because she's going to be starting one here after the Halloween game. Unless you meant on the main site.
Click to expand...


Ika's very kind, he's agreed to review my setup, and co-modding should I have to go V/LA.


----------



## Avatar4321

I did two newbie games over there. I was getting so freaking bored during the second one it wasn't funny. I had one of the scum nailed in my first post so of course I was lynched relatively quickly. I was so glad. They moved so slowly and we were doing fire and ice here. Haven't been back since because I've been busy


----------



## Grandma

That each Day there last 2 weeks has me concerned.


----------



## ika

my deadlines will be one week tbh.

2 weeks give too much time for town to be apathetic


----------



## ScarletRage

Mafiascum moves at a much slower pace than here. There the minimum is one post every 48 hours. I incorporate that but expect more.


----------



## Avatar4321

ika said:


> my deadlines will be one week tbh.
> 
> 2 weeks give too much time for town to be apathetic


 
I hate the apathy.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Mafiascum moves at a much slower pace than here. There the minimum is one post every 48 hours. I incorporate that but expect more.



I can see 48 hours before a prod, but one post every 24 hours should be the requirement.


----------



## Wake

First I thank everyone for playing. I'm hoping RosieS and sameech would be willing to play in the future.

Two Large Ideas are being constructed. One is an advanced version of your typical Mafia game, including various, intricate, and subtle roles focusing on real-life jobs in a small town. It draws a bit from Game #2: Enter the Godfather, and ramps it up. 

The other is an idea I'm currently calling 'Swirling Chaos.' Basically it'll take the Nightless concept to the extreme. Elements of games #5 and #6 will compose part of it, but also #3, because it'll always be heavily-themed. Still writing up designs on this one and seeing how intricate it should be made. It will be intense, though, and Multiball. That's for certain.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> First I thank everyone for playing. I'm hoping RosieS and sameech would be willing to play in the future.
> 
> Two Large Ideas are being constructed. One is an advanced version of your typical Mafia game, including various, intricate, and subtle roles focusing on real-life jobs in a small town. It draws a bit from Game #2: Enter the Godfather, and ramps it up.
> 
> The other is an idea I'm currently calling 'Swirling Chaos.' Basically it'll take the Nightless concept to the extreme. Elements of games #5 and #6 will compose part of it, but also #3, because it'll always be heavily-themed. Still writing up designs on this one and seeing how intricate it should be made. It will be intense, though, and Multiball. That's for certain.



Wake, you should also have an easy game going for new people to come and play.  I think these complicated games scare noobs.  You can have an easy one along with one of your convoluted ones going at the same time.  Otherwise we're never going to get new players.....


----------



## Wake

I could easily bring in the same Newbie structure from MS, too. 

Matrix6


----------



## Wolfsister77

Personally, I'd play in the convoluted ones myself. I'm kind of nutty like that. The easy ones are o.k. for newbies but I like a challenge. As long as there aren't a billion abilities all going off in the first day that is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I could easily bring in the same Newbie structure from MS, too.
> 
> Matrix6



You could start one of those for newbies and have a couple experienced players help like they do at the main site. If there is enough new player interest, that might work.


----------



## Wake

I could easily do that.

I'll go @ the membership.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> First I thank everyone for playing. I'm hoping RosieS and sameech would be willing to play in the future.
> 
> Two Large Ideas are being constructed. One is an advanced version of your typical Mafia game, including various, intricate, and subtle roles focusing on real-life jobs in a small town. It draws a bit from Game #2: Enter the Godfather, and ramps it up.
> 
> The other is an idea I'm currently calling 'Swirling Chaos.' Basically it'll take the Nightless concept to the extreme. Elements of games #5 and #6 will compose part of it, but also #3, because it'll always be heavily-themed. Still writing up designs on this one and seeing how intricate it should be made. It will be intense, though, and Multiball. That's for certain.



No thanks.  Like I indicated before, I like theme driven games as opposed to mechanical-oriented setups.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I thank everyone for playing. I'm hoping RosieS and sameech would be willing to play in the future.
> 
> Two Large Ideas are being constructed. One is an advanced version of your typical Mafia game, including various, intricate, and subtle roles focusing on real-life jobs in a small town. It draws a bit from Game #2: Enter the Godfather, and ramps it up.
> 
> The other is an idea I'm currently calling 'Swirling Chaos.' Basically it'll take the Nightless concept to the extreme. Elements of games #5 and #6 will compose part of it, but also #3, because it'll always be heavily-themed. Still writing up designs on this one and seeing how intricate it should be made. It will be intense, though, and Multiball. That's for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  Like I indicated before, I like theme driven games as opposed to mechanical-oriented setups.
Click to expand...


I am really enjoying my first theme game.


----------



## lulz

Oh snap is this game over already?  I come back after only a month and the game is over.  The scum must have played awful.


----------



## Wake

lulz said:


> Oh snap is this game over already?  I come back after only a month and the game is over.  The scum must have played awful.



They didn't.

The Setup was inherently Town-Sided.

Lesson learned.


----------

